# Do ya'll henna?



## sareca

I just henna'd my hair for the first time and I love it.  Look...







I expected it to darken my hair and turn my grays (what grays!) orange, but I didn't expect it to loosen the texture.  

Does anyone else henna and have you had this experience?

BTW, both photos are in 4PM sunlight w/ the same products.


----------



## Shawnee66

I like the way it turned out.  It looks so dark and healthy.

I bought a box of henna powder but, I haven't used it yet.  Can you tell me how  you prepared it and how long did you leave it in.


----------



## sareca

Shawnee66 said:
			
		

> I like the way it turned out.  It looks so dark and healthy.
> 
> I bought a box of henna powder but, I haven't used it yet. Can you tell me how you prepared it and how long did you leave it in.



Thanks, I'm so happy with it.  Ok, this sounds like a lot of stuff, but it was really very simple once I understood what you were supposed to do. 

I brought my henna from hennaforhair.com. The owner sells body quality henna which can be used safely over other chemicals. I've used commercial dyes and relaxer on my hair so I was worred about interactions between regular henna and my hair. 

I got my recipe from hennaforhair too. They actually have bunch of recipes depending on what color you want (http://www.hennaforhair.com/mixes/index.html).
I mixed:
100g of henna
enough lemon juice concentrate to make an icing-like paste
couple tablespoons of tumeric to warm the color 
1/4 cup of amla powder that i also brought from hennaforhair.
2 tablespoons of olive oil to counteract the intensity (and drying) of the lemon concentrate
Some coffee grounds to darken the color (duh! grounds don't dissolve)
20 drops of lemon essential oil (anything will work, but it changed the smell from hay to lemon cake icing, yay) ​
I left it in the garage overnight (about 17 hours) until the dye released. You can tell if it release by leaving a little piece of paper towel in the container. The paper will be stained orange when the dye is ready for use.
I applied it like you would a relaxer
Wrapped my head in plastic wrap and sat under under the bonnet dryer for an hour
I think I went a bit overboard on the mix. Next time I henna (this weekend), I'm going to use henna, ACV, and strongly brewed coffee and that's it. I might order more amla powder. My hair loves that stuff. But one thing's for sure, I won't be dying my hair with anything else.


----------



## goldensensation

You are loosely relaxed, right? I thought Henna couldnt be used on processed hair. This is great. Your hair came out awesome so now I have hope.


----------



## Shawnee66

Thanks for the info Sereca.  I bought Mehndi Henna Powder.  I'm going to try it this weekend.  I plan to mix the henna with alma and lemon juice.  

Why are you changing the recipe???


----------



## sareca

Shawnee66 said:
			
		

> Thanks for the info Sereca. I bought Mehndi Henna Powder. I'm going to try it this weekend. I plan to mix the henna with alma and lemon juice.
> 
> Why are you changing the recipe???


Well I added olive oil to keep the lemon juice from being too harsh. I think I'll just use something milder than lemon juice instead of adding the oil. The oil made it very hard to stir the henna. It completely changed the consistency. 

The coffee grounds was a mistake. I should have added a brewed coffee. Coffee grounds are very hard to wash out. It's kind of like washing out sticky sand. 

I have more tumeric, but I'm not sure how much of a difference it made because I've never henna'd without it. 

The lemon essential oil made it smell great in the container, but when I put it on my hair my fiance started complaining about it smelling like a barn.

I probably should stick to what worked. I do have a little of my previous mix left, but not enough to do my entire head. So, I'm going to mix up more and add that to it.


----------



## sareca

goldensensation said:
			
		

> You are loosely relaxed, right? I thought Henna couldnt be used on processed hair. This is great. Your hair came out awesome so now I have hope.



Thanks! Yep, I'm texturized. According to the hennaforhair people, you can use body art quality henna on processed hair. You *can't *use compound henna (the kind sold in most stores) on processed hair.  But I did test it first. 

*Who should NOT use henna in their hair?  *


You should NOT put COMPOUND HENNA on hair that has been straightened, permed, dyed, or bleached in the previous year. The results can range from peculiar to catastrophic. Goat vomit green and swamp bottom black are the most common color results. If you use BODY ART QUALITY HENNA on your straightened, permed, dyed, or bleached hair, you'll probably do just fine, but test first!

If you have used ANY commercial hair dye in the previous year, harvest your hair from your hairbrush and henna your spare hair to see if you get the infamous green or if enough of the chemical residue has rinsed out that you get nice results!


*Compound henna* over Synthetically Dyed Hair  = DEAD HAIR!
I do mean dead.  You can't fix it. 
This is "shave your head  and join a nunnery" dead hair!
Start over.  Grow it again.

*If you use body art quality henna on your hair, there  won't  be any problem.

http://www.mehandi.com/hair/hennahair.html
*​


----------



## KittenLongPaw

You hair looks great!   I use the henna from Henna for Hair as well.  It loosens my curl, but only temporarily (which is a good thing because I don't want my curl to loosen, though it's sort of fun to have it looser for a while).  I've been using henna for about 3 years now, love it.


----------



## sareca

KittenLongPaw said:
			
		

> You hair looks great!  I use the henna from Henna for Hair as well. It loosens my curl, but only temporarily (which is a good thing because I don't want my curl to loosen, though it's sort of fun to have it looser for a while). I've been using henna for about 3 years now, love it.



The looser curls aren't staying? Darn.  I didn't like it when it was wet. I looked too straight.  But I loved they way they looked when they dried.


----------



## sweetascocoa

yes i started 2 months ago. i henna once a month and i do a henna gloss once a month too. 2 weeks after hennaing

im thinking of hennaing once a month, do a gloss the next month and henna the next month.


----------



## Lucia

*I did henna a while ago, I don't use it that often like 1-2x/year. I did get more curl definition and they were a little looser and the shine henna gives is unbeleivable.  I'll start back this summer when my hair is out. *


----------



## LaNecia

Sareca!!! ! That hair looks NICE!! The color looks awesome! It's funny how it changes after a few days (oxidation I believe they call it).

I've been on the Henna Train for 6 months so...I did it because of the conditioning and discovered the coloring effects by accident!! The first time I tried it was after a wrong coloring w/Bigen (black). After using the Henna for a few weeks (I do weekly treatments), my hair started taking a dark DARK auburn tinge. I LOVE it!! My new growth is a bit redder than the ends but I still love the color.

I use brewed coffee in my mix too, never coffee grounds either. I just imagined that would be HORRIBLE to rinse out.

I'm glad it worked for you!


----------



## sweetascocoa

ot: but vixxen, your bf is a hottie. lol

yeah i get a burgundy tint to my hair


----------



## LaNecia

TooSexy1, thank you! He makes Vixxen VERY happy!


----------



## sareca

VWVixxen said:
			
		

> Sareca!!! ! That hair looks NICE!! The color looks awesome! It's funny how it changes after a few days (oxidation I believe they call it).
> 
> I've been on the Henna Train for 6 months so...I did it because of the conditioning and discovered the coloring effects by accident!! The first time I tried it was after a wrong coloring w/Bigen (black). After using the Henna for a few weeks (I do weekly treatments), my hair started taking a dark DARK auburn tinge. I LOVE it!! My new growth is a bit redder than the ends but I still love the color.
> 
> I use brewed coffee in my mix too, never coffee grounds either. I just imagined that would be HORRIBLE to rinse out.
> 
> I'm glad it worked for you!



Thanks girl!  You were one of my henna inspirations. But I started henna'ing for the opposite reason. While recovering from a bad temp dye experience I decided to find something natural to cover the gray. Henna's conditioning properties were completely bonus. 

Yeah, the coffee thing was stupid. I don't know what I was thinking! Maybe about instant coffee. But I have a coffee grinder and a french press. I KNOW coffee doesn't dissolve.  I'm going to do my second henna treatment this weekend (sans the grounds). I'm trying to darken the orange grays a bit more.  But I'm planning to henna every six weeks after this weekend.


----------



## Cichelle

Sareca, thanks for posting this. You're hair looks beautiful. I have been wanting to try henna, but had some worries that I would just end up doing it wrong. I know some people complain that it dries out their hair, which is really the last thing I need. But now I think I'm going to give it a try. Did you have someone help you apply it?


----------



## etapassilem

Where do ya'll get your henna??


----------



## Brownshugaz

Can henna be used to lighten my hair?


----------



## zora

No, henna is used to darken or redden hair.


----------



## sareca

Cichelle said:
			
		

> Sareca, thanks for posting this. You're hair looks beautiful. I have been wanting to try henna, but had some worries that I would just end up doing it wrong. I know some people complain that it dries out their hair, which is really the last thing I need. But now I think I'm going to give it a try. Did you have someone help you apply it?


 
I just did my second henna and its definitely a keeper for me. 

Yeah, I heard that it could dry your hair out too. My hair didn't seem drier (I already have very dry hair). 

No, no one helped me apply it.  I did it just like I would a relaxer. It seemed no more or less messy to me. But make sure you wear gloves when rinsing it out too. I didn't and my palms had a slightly orange tint.


----------



## sareca

Brownshugaz said:
			
		

> Can henna be used to lighten my hair?


 
Nope.  Here's my favorite site 'cause it has a billion recipes and photos.
http://www.hennaforhair.com/mixes/index.html


----------



## sereia

hey,
do you mind telling the use of lemon juice/ACV?
TIA


----------



## sareca

sereia said:
			
		

> hey,
> do you mind telling the use of lemon juice/ACV?
> TIA


 
Henna is a green plant.  The powder henna is green as well. Powdered henna needs a mildly acidic solution for the dye to "release."   Even after you mix it and the dye has released it's still olive green. Like that...






It's kinda freaky how green stuff turns your hair red/brown.


----------



## Shawnee66

Does the mix need to sit overnight or can it be used right away?


----------



## LaNecia

Shawnee66 said:
			
		

> Does the mix need to sit overnight or can it be used right away?


 
That depends. If your goal is for hair coloring, then yes, you need to wait until the color 'releases' from the henna.

If you're using it for conditioning, you do NOT need to wait.

I apply mine immediately after mixing as I'm not trying to color my hair. When I do color, I mix it and let it sit until it's ready.

HTH.


----------



## sareca

I henna to cover gray so mine sits in the garage overnight. Some people say the dye will release faster if you heat the lemon or ACV before adding it to your henna mix.


----------



## grnidmonster

ok I am ready to try but I have a couple of questions:

1. I have dk brown hair, do I need to add indigo to get a dk brown color or can I use the henna alone?

2. will brewed coffee really help darken the gray? I'm thinking starbucks is around the corner, I'll go grab a double espresso and add that 

3. Is the alma necessary? should I purchase that for use as just a conditioner.

4. how much henna will I need for almost bsl in back and apl in front?

5. finally, how do I keep the leftovers? How do I store it?


----------



## Cichelle

sareca said:
			
		

> I just did my second henna and its definitely a keeper for me.
> 
> Yeah, I heard that it could dry your hair out too. My hair didn't seem drier (I already have very dry hair).
> 
> No, no one helped me apply it.  I did it just like I would a relaxer. It seemed no more or less messy to me. But make sure you wear gloves when rinsing it out too. I didn't and my palms had a slightly orange tint.



Thanks!


----------



## goldensensation

*SARECA*

I just ordered Henna and Indigo for me and my mom. Cant wait!  

I will probably add jojoba oil to mine and olive oil to hers. My hair doesnt like olive oil. 

Do I put the brewed coffee in the mix while I let it sit or do I rinse my hair with it afterward?


----------



## ajargon02

sareca said:
			
		

> I just henna'd my hair for the first time and I love it. Look...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I expected it to darken my hair and turn my grays (what grays!) orange, but I didn't expect it to loosen the texture.
> 
> Does anyone else henna and have you had this experience?
> 
> BTW, both photos are in 4PM sunlight w/ the same products.


 

to be really honest, I have yet to hear about henna loosing the texture. Maybe that was just a special side effect for you I have no idea. The color though it looks wonderful! I was waiting till my permant color was all gone before going the henna route. You are just another example of how lovely the color come out. I know of others that have have wonderful color experiences as well. Where did you get your henna from? what did you pay for it? did you mix it w/ any oil to deepen the condiitoner factor? did it smell? how long did you leave your mix on for? I know I have a lot of questions, last one, did it stain your clothes?


ETA:  I did get my henna. It's not the henna that will "loosen texture" actually no henna will do that, if you really do more research on it. There's the Amala, which has been known to add gloss and shine and curl to hair. I did do my henna. It worked out really well for me. I will do another application this saturday. It wasnt' too drying for my hair, but I did have to make sure to deep condition several times there after.I liked the color change. Mind you I left mine on for about 15-20 hrs. I just put the cap on, a plastic bag and a scarf and hat, and went about my business.


----------



## goldensensation

ajargon02 said:
			
		

> to be really honest, I have yet to hear about henna loosing the texture. Maybe that was just a special side effect for you I have no idea.


 
I personally know of people who said that it defined the curls more or loosened them. But like you said, maybe it depends on hair type.


----------



## sareca

grnidmonster said:
			
		

> ok I am ready to try but I have a couple of questions:
> 
> 1. I have dk brown hair, do I need to add indigo to get a dk brown color or can I use the henna alone?


That's a good question. I'm not sure, but I think the general consensus is that indigo adds a "blue" black color. Henna and coffee make my hair very dark, (esp. after the 2nd application) but I still have a lot of red in the sun. The great thing about henna is it's a conditioner. If you want more color wait a few days and do it again. 



			
				grnidmonster said:
			
		

> 2. will brewed coffee really help darken the gray? I'm thinking starbucks is around the corner, I'll go grab a double espresso and add that


That'd work.  I just used made a typical cup of coffee and then boiled it until a lot of the water evaporated. blech!



			
				grnidmonster said:
			
		

> 3. Is the alma necessary? should I purchase that for use as just a conditioner.


My hair LOVES amla.  My hair must think it has Indian (from Indonesian) in my family. But you do not need it.  I didn't have any left for my second henna.  My hair still feels wonderfully conditioned. 



			
				grnidmonster said:
			
		

> 4. how much henna will I need for almost bsl in back and apl in front?


100g will dye short hair. 
200g will dye collar length straight hair. 
300g will dye shoulder length straight hair. 
500g will dye waist length hair. 
I use 500 g and my hair goes to my fingertips.


Or at least that's what the site I brought it from said.  But my hair is almost APL and I only used 100g each time. 



			
				grnidmonster said:
			
		

> 5. finally, how do I keep the leftovers? How do I store it?


 YES! That's my other favorite part about henna. But it in an airtight container (I use those disposable plastic ones) and put it in the frig. I think they said it'd keep for 3 months (longer in the freezer). You can also mix your henna leave it out long enough for the dye to release then put it in the frig until you're ready to use it.


----------



## sareca

goldensensation said:
			
		

> *SARECA*
> 
> I just ordered Henna and Indigo for me and my mom. Cant wait!
> *
> *I will probably add jojoba oil to mine and olive oil to hers. My hair doesnt like olive oil.


 * I was pretty excited too.  The hardest part for me was waiting for it to release. *  *Jojoba oil's a good one.  I said I might try coconut oil next time.   
*


			
				goldensensation said:
			
		

> Do I put the brewed coffee in the mix while I let it sit or do I rinse my hair with it afterward?


 * I brewed the coffee. Added it to the henna with the oil, spices, lemon, left it to release and applied it straight out of the container.*


*
*


----------



## goldensensation

sareca said:
			
		

> * I was pretty excited too. The hardest part for me was waiting for it to release. * *Jojoba oil's a good one. I said I might try coconut oil next time. *
> *I brewed the coffee. Added it to the henna with the oil, spices, lemon, left it to release and applied it straight out of the container.*


 
Oh, ok. One more question: how long did it take for your order to arrive?


----------



## sareca

goldensensation said:
			
		

> Oh, ok. One more question: how long did it take for your order to arrive?


  3 business days?  Maybe 4.


----------



## LaNecia

Hey Sareca, now that you've inspired us all to use the henna, I've decided to do mine today! =)  It's been about 3 weeks so I'll take some photos of my hair when I'm done.

I just wanted to add to the ladies who are thinking about using the indigo in their hair...*IT DOESN'T WASH OUT, YOU HAVE TO GROW IT OUT* so make sure you want your hair that dark *BEFORE* you do it!!


----------



## grnidmonster

Thank you so much. I ordered from the same site you did and my henna should be on it's way. I did not order the alma but, I will do that next. Again, thank you, I will let you know how it goes.


----------



## Mestiza

Your hair looks great! 

I've used henna mixed w/ other Indian Powders, hot water and oil, to condition my hair (didn't let the dye release). I had great results, too!  I'm not sure about it loosening my new growth or not b/c my hair is wavy and the degree of waviness varies, sometimes. 

The one thing that is a royal pain is trying to rinse all of that stuff out of my hair.  It seems as though it takes forever! The next time that I do it, I'm just going to use Henna, Amla Powder, EVOO and Coconut Oil.

BTW, my vote was: _Yes, I henna and love it! _


----------



## sareca

Yay! I'm glad ya'll are excited about henna. My last henna (which I still haven't taken pics of) made my hair red enough to see in bright indoor light. Before I could only see it in the sun. 

Oh and thanks for the warning about indigo, Vixxen. I should probably quit while I'm ahead, but I'm planning to add just a bit of indigo to my next henna mix. I've heard at adds a bit more shine than henna alone.


----------



## MizaniMami

VWVixxen, Seraca and other Henna'ers...

How log before/after you relax do you henna? Is it safe to use the week before or following a relaxer?


----------



## LaNecia

sareca said:
			
		

> Oh and thanks for the warning about indigo, Vixxen. I should probably quit while I'm ahead, but I'm planning to add just a bit of indigo to my next henna mix. I've heard at adds a bit more shine than henna alone.


 
Great minds MUST think alike because ...I'm going to order some indigo myself. My roots that weren't colored with the Bigen Black are just as reddish as they want to be. My natural color is almost a 2 so it grabs red tones like no-bodies business!

MizaniMami, I've done a henna treatment within a week on either side of relaxing (before/after) without experiencing any problems whatsoever. In fact, I did this just recently. I relaxed on 5/14 and used henna on 5/21. The pic in my siggy was taken right after finishing my hair.

Once I even did it on the same day, just to see...again, no problems. HTH!


----------



## sareca

MizaniMami said:
			
		

> VWVixxen, Seraca and other Henna'ers...
> 
> How log before/after you relax do you henna? Is it safe to use the week before or following a relaxer?


 
Hey, Mami. I'd say a week was fine. I'm not scheduled for another relaxer until Nov 06 and my last one was Nov 05 so I don't have any first hand experience. But, if it were me I'd wait at least 3 days after I henna'd. It takes that long to get your final color. But you can probably henna 48 hours after a relaxer. Most relaxers say to wait that long before washing. Remember henna is used as a conditioner too. 

Make sure you test w/ some hair from your brush (or braids takedown) and use only body art quality henna.


----------



## Mestiza

MizaniMami said:
			
		

> VWVixxen, Seraca and other Henna'ers...
> 
> How log before/after you relax do you henna? Is it safe to use the week before or following a relaxer?



I need to check my journal.

ETA: I did my first henna treatment a little over 2 weeks after my relaxer.


----------



## Mestiza

VWVixxen said:
			
		

> Great minds MUST think alike because ...I'm going to order some indigo myself. My roots that weren't colored with the Bigen Black are just as reddish as they want to be. My natural color is almost a 2 so it grabs red tones like no-bodies business!
> 
> MizaniMami, I've done a henna treatment within a week on either side of relaxing (before/after) without experiencing any problems whatsoever. In fact, I did this just recently. I relaxed on 5/14 and used henna on 5/21. *The pic in my siggy was taken right after finishing my hair.*
> 
> Once I even did it on the same day, just to see...again, no problems. HTH!



Once again, your hair looks awesome!


----------



## MizaniMami

I hope I don't highjack the thread by asking this, but will anybody be willing to help walk me through the steps of henna'ing through PM?

I am already a light black and I want to go to the deepest black possible. I was thinking of just using henna and indigo, nothing else unless it would help me achieve a darker black.

Anyone?


----------



## Aalize

Here's a thread on Henna from a couple of years back:

http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=4201


----------



## sareca

Henna #2 pics...







Not that ya'll were holding your breath or anything.


----------



## sareca

MizaniMami said:
			
		

> I hope I don't highjack the thread by asking this, but will anybody be willing to help walk me through the steps of henna'ing through PM?
> 
> I am already a light black and I want to go to the deepest black possible. I was thinking of just using henna and indigo, nothing else unless it would help me achieve a darker black.
> 
> Anyone?



I'd help, but I haven't indigo'd yet and the process it different.  I just ordered some tho. I think it releases much faster than henna.   Yep, I found it (http://www.hennaforhair.com/indigo/gwynindigo.html).  Although a lot of people mix (http://www.hennaforhair.com/mixes/tanya/) theirs with henna instead of applying the indigo after henna'ing.  If mine gets here before Friday I'll give it a shot and let you know how it goes.


----------



## MizaniMami

sareca said:
			
		

> I'd help, but I haven't indigo'd yet and the process it different. I just ordered some tho. I think it releases much faster than henna. Yep, I found it (http://www.hennaforhair.com/indigo/gwynindigo.html). Although a lot of people mix (http://www.hennaforhair.com/mixes/tanya/) theirs with henna instead of applying the indigo after henna'ing. If mine gets here before Friday I'll give it a shot and let you know how it goes.


 
Thank you! Girl your hair is so  fudging thick and shiny! Lovely! I can't wait to try henna!

Don't forget to let me know.


----------



## sareca

MizaniMami said:
			
		

> Thank you! Girl your hair is so  fudging thick and shiny! Lovely! I can't wait to try henna!
> 
> Don't forget to let me know.


Thanks girl.  A lot of that shine is from henna.  My hair was shiny before, but now it has a kind of wet shine.


----------



## Mestiza

MizaniMami said:
			
		

> I hope I don't highjack the thread by asking this, but will anybody be willing to help walk me through the steps of henna'ing through PM?
> 
> I am already a light black and I want to go to the deepest black possible. I was thinking of just using henna and indigo, nothing else unless it would help me achieve a darker black.
> 
> Anyone?


I haven't used indigo. Good luck w/ your henna and indigo treatment.


----------



## sareca

Does this mean, nobody's had a bad experience with henna?


----------



## LaNecia

The most negative experience I've had with henna was once when I left it in for two or three hours, I forget how long, my hair was exceptionally hard. Prior to that experience I had done treatments, weekly, for 45 minutes to an hour with beautiful results. I think it was a combination of how long I left it in my hair combined with the frequency.

Aside from that though, my hair has only gotten better since I've started using it.


----------



## Mestiza

sareca said:
			
		

> Does this mean, nobody's had a bad experience with henna?


My hair got really hard and stiff, a couple of times, but I think that it was from the aritha, neem or shikakai that I used. In addition, I left the treatment on my hair for hours.


----------



## LaNecia

Mestiza said:
			
		

> My hair got really hard and stiff, a couple of times, but I think that it was from the aritha, neem or shikakai that I used. In addition, I left the treatment on my hair for hours.


 
Mestiza,

I've read that the Aritha is largely responsible for the hair hardness. In going through my notes, I noticed coincidently, I used it the last time I had that problem too. It's a really good astringent though. I've not had that problem from using the Neem (also an astringent/disfecting henna) or Shikakai either together or separately. 

There's another thread here on LHCF where LaLa posts about using it and having hard hair too. I'll see if I can find the thread.


----------



## goldensensation

Hmmm. So the Henna itself doesnt make the hair hard? 

When I do it this friday or tomorrow, I plan on leaving it in for 2 hours. But then again, I am not conditioning, I am coloring.


----------



## LaNecia

Golden,

The conditioning effects of the henna are a by product/same as is the coloring aspect. They kinda go hand in hand if you will. I just did a treatment this past Saturday for coloring, I left it in my hair for two hours under a plastic cap and towel. It is just as sconditioned as when I leave it in for 45 - 1 hour. Only difference is the color is more intense because of giving the terp (Tea Trea Oil) a chance to help the color release.

I didn't use the Neem or Aritha this time and had no hair hardness. I used 100 grams of the Amla, 100 grams of the Henna, 3 tbs of the Skikakai (only cause I ran out  ). I did have enough left over for another full treatment, I stored it in a food saver vaccuum sealed bag for next time.

My mom NEVER uses the Neem or Aritha, only the Henna and Amla and has never complained of hard hair.

Also, go give my hair color a chance to 'set', I do NOT shampoo my hair for the first week after treating. I rinse out the henna using DDTA to help loosen the henna from the hair and then do CO Washes the first week as needed (because of perspiration).  I read about this on the Henna for Hair Forum. I'll look for it and post back when I find it.

ETA: I did a search in the forum, I couldn't find the original post but it seems that most of the users shampoo their hair immediately without any color loss so I guess It's personal preference.

I did also read on the indigo henna, that you have to level up to the black color if that is what you are going for. Translated: it will take a few applications before your hair is truly BLACK.

HTH.


----------



## Mestiza

VWVixxen said:
			
		

> Mestiza,
> 
> I've read that the Aritha is largely responsible for the hair hardness. In going through my notes, I noticed coincidently, I used it the last time I had that problem too. It's a really good astringent though. I've not had that problem from using the Neem (also an astringent/disfecting henna) or Shikakai either together or separately.
> 
> There's another thread here on LHCF where LaLa posts about using it and having hard hair too. I'll see if I can find the thread.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mestiza said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My hair got really hard and stiff, a couple of times, but I think that it was from the aritha, neem or shikakai that I used. In addition, I left the treatment on my hair for hours.
Click to expand...

Thanks, VWVixxen!  It must've been the Aritha! I'm going to do another treatment w/o using it.


----------



## LaNecia

I just uploaded some photos of the color of my hair now, depending on the lighting. Believe it or not, this the same hair, photos taken at different times of the day which resulted in different lighting (but natural lighting in both photos).


----------



## LaNecia

sareca said:
			
		

> Henna #2 pics...


 

Ooooooh! Pretty! My hair wants to be like yours when it grows up!


----------



## Mestiza

sareca said:
			
		

> Henna #2 pics...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not that ya'll were holding your breath or anything.





			
				VWVixxen said:
			
		

> I just uploaded some photos of the color of my hair now, depending on the lighting. Believe it or not, this the same hair, photos taken at different times of the day which resulted in different lighting (but natural lighting in both photos).


Both of you have great looking, shiny hair! I 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 the color, too!


----------



## deborah11

I don't want to color my hair.  I just want to use henna to condition my hair.  Is there a neutral or noncoloring henna that I can use.  Please advise. Thanks.


----------



## LaNecia

deborah11 said:
			
		

> I don't want to color my hair. I just want to use henna to condition my hair. Is there a neutral or noncoloring henna that I can use. Please advise. Thanks.


 
What you're interested in is the Cassia Obovata, also knon as Senna or Neutral Henna. There is no such plant as neutral henna!  Henna is Lawsonia inermis, and has a red-orange dye molecule.  The green "neutral henna" powder is most likely to be Cassia obovata leaf! 

Cassia obovata powder looks very much like henna powder, but  generally does not stain hair or hands. It is an excellent conditioner which makes hair glossy and thick, with a healthy scalp.  When you mix this green leaf powder with warm water,  it has a strong smell similar to a heap of warm mowed grass.  If your powder stains your hair or hands yellow, it probably has some rhubarb root mixed into it.

An excellent source to order from is Henna For Hair. They even offer samples so you're not committed to buying large quantities of something you may not like.


----------



## zora

I have neutral henna in my hair as we speak.  I'm about to rinse it out now.  I'll give you a report tomorrow.


----------



## Shawnee66

I used henna in my hair today for conditioning.  I mixed a small amount of henna with ACV and Neem, Alma & Aritha and Jojoba oil.  My scalp feels so good.  I didn't get any color because I let the mixture set for only 1 hour.  Next time I'm going to let the it set longer.  I kept it on my hair for 1 hour with a conditioning cap.


----------



## sareca

VWVixxen said:
			
		

> I just uploaded some photos of the color of my hair now, depending on the lighting. Believe it or not, this the same hair, photos taken at different times of the day which resulted in different lighting (but natural lighting in both photos).


 Awesome!  And it looks amazing with your complexion.  

I just got my indigo. So I'm going to give it a shot. Probably shouldn't be foolin' around w/ my hair color days before my wedding, but I've always been hard-headed.   Here's what's sittin' on my head (under the bonnet dryer).
container #1
25 g of my old henna mix 
50 g of new, not released henna (I didn't have enough time to release it and didn't want anymore red) 
enough ACV to make a paste
enough lemon essential oil to make it smell nice
amla powder (one sample from hennaforhair)
amla oil ('cause I love it!)

container #2
30 g of indigo (released)
enough hot water to make a paste

container #1
added indigo
mixed thoroughly 


process
applied with a color applicator brush
wrapped w/ plastic wrap 
sittin' under the dryer watchin' "What the Ancients Knew" 


It wasn't enough. I should have mixed more. I used every single drop and all of my hair is coated, but it's not a very thick coating.  If nothing else it will have another nice deep conditioning session. 

ETA photo


----------



## sareca

Shawnee66 said:
			
		

> I used henna in my hair today for conditioning. I mixed a small amount of henna with ACV and Neem, Alma & Aritha and Jojoba oil. My scalp feels so good. I didn't get any color because I let the mixture set for only 1 hour. Next time I'm going to let the it set longer. I kept it on my hair for 1 hour with a conditioning cap.



Congrats!   Did you notice any hair conditioning?


----------



## sareca

VWVixxen said:
			
		

> Ooooooh! Pretty! My hair wants to be like yours when it grows up!



Who me?  Pleaze!  I was thinking the same about you!


----------



## sareca

Ok, I'm all done with my henna/indigo application and I love it!  It was about 1/3 indigo and it didn't turn "blue" black.  It's just a nice reddish brown.  I'm extremely pleased!  I don't have pics yet cause it's still wet. I probably won't have pics until mid-next week.  I still want it a bit darker. Vixxen, you were so right about it taking a couple of applications to get it black.  I don't want it too dark, but a little more would be awesome. 

My album has "before" pics. pw: Phyto


----------



## LaNecia

sareca said:
			
		

> Ok, I'm all done with my henna/indigo application and I love it! It was about 1/3 indigo and it didn't turn "blue" black. It's just a nice reddish brown. I'm extremely pleased! I don't have pics yet cause it's still wet. I probably won't have pics until mid-next week. I still want it a bit darker. Vixxen, you were so right about it taking a couple of applications to get it black. I don't want it too dark, but a little more would be awesome.
> 
> My album has "before" pics. pw: Phyto


 
I'm so glad it worked well for you! I can't wait to order some now! I'm on it tomorrow! 

Now, I do have a question for you on the order of application: did you apply the on TOP of the henna or immediately after the henna treatment? From what I've read on the HFH website, it seems mostly everyone applied the Indigo AFTER their henna treatment. Maybe that would have made your hair turn out a little darker?  I bet it'll be really pretty after the color oxidizes in your hair!  I can't wait to see the pictures of the finished product!

One more thing too, if you're not using the henna to color your hair, you don't have ot use the lemon juice/acv or other terp that helps with color release. This way you can save those things for when you WANT color and not use them up just doing the conditioning aspect.

Thank you for the compliments on my hair, it's got a long way to go before I'll be totally happy with it but right now, today, it's in the best shape/health and has the longest length I've seen EVER. I have you wonderful ladies (and this forum) to thank for that. 

Oh and one more thing, CONGRATULATIONS!! I don't know where I've been but I didn't know you were getting married this weekend! I'm so happy for you!!


----------



## zora

zora said:
			
		

> I have neutral henna in my hair as we speak.  I'm about to rinse it out now.  I'll give you a report tomorrow.


I'm pleased with my neutral henna results. My hair come out strong and shiny.  This is a keeper.


----------



## goldensensation

For coloring, do I have to use BOTH ACV and Lemon juice or can I just use one or the other?


----------



## sareca

VWVixxen said:
			
		

> I'm so glad it worked well for you! I can't wait to order some now! I'm on it tomorrow!
> 
> Now, I do have a question for you on the order of application: did you apply the on TOP of the henna or immediately after the henna treatment? From what I've read on the HFH website, it seems mostly everyone applied the Indigo AFTER their henna treatment. Maybe that would have made your hair turn out a little darker? I bet it'll be really pretty after the color oxidizes in your hair!  I can't wait to see the pictures of the finished product!



I mixed my henna and indigo separately. When each was ready I mixed them in one container and applied.









			
				VWVixxen said:
			
		

> One more thing too, if you're not using the henna to color your hair, you don't have ot use the lemon juice/acv or other terp that helps with color release. This way you can save those things for when you WANT color and not use them up just doing the conditioning aspect.


 Oooh, that makes sense. Yeah, I wasted about 1/2 c of ACV. Darn.



			
				VWVixxen said:
			
		

> Thank you for the compliments on my hair, it's got a long way to go before I'll be totally happy with it but right now, today, it's in the best shape/health and has the longest length I've seen EVER. I have you wonderful ladies (and this forum) to thank for that.


 



			
				VWVixxen said:
			
		

> Oh and one more thing, CONGRATULATIONS!! I don't know where I've been but I didn't know you were getting married this weekend! I'm so happy for you!!



Thanks, we're pretty excited.


----------



## LaNecia

goldensensation said:
			
		

> For coloring, do I have to use BOTH ACV and Lemon juice or can I just use one or the other?


 
I think you can use them together or separately. One lady on the HFH site complained of her hair turning a brassy color initially because of the lemon juice but I don't remember her original color.


----------



## sareca

goldensensation said:
			
		

> For coloring, do I have to use BOTH ACV and Lemon juice or can I just use one or the other?



Use one or the other.  Lemon smells better, but some people think it's too drying. If you're worried about that you can add a little of your favorite oil to the mix or just use ACV.  I've used both. I perfer ACV despite the smell. It's less expensive than lemon concentrate.


----------



## grnidmonster

ok, my henna arrived yesterday. I mixed it this afternoon w/ coffee, a little EVOO, fresh lemon from my backyard, jasmin and lavender EO and water. The smell is awful and it looks like...ewww. Covered it and placed it in my very warm garage until tomorrow. 

I am a little worried about the red. I hope the coffee helps to brown the result a little. I have dark brown hair and I would like to keep it that way w/a little red highlight.

I'll let you know how it goes.


----------



## grnidmonster

I applied this STUFF today and I have to tell you, it is the nastiest thing I have ever done in the name of growing hair . It smells so bad that it insults my senses . I had to put a clothes pin on my nose to get the stuff in my hair . It is so slimey that I couldn't stand touching it, even through gloves. I am typically not like this, most things don't bother me. I do not have a week stomach, blood and guts don't gross me out but, apparently hair henna does. 

The results are going to have to be the Bomb for me to do this again. I did a test on some strands and the color was really nice . I hope this works as well for me as it seems to be for everyone else. I have another hour before I can rinse this mess out. Ewww!


----------



## LaNecia

grnidmonster said:
			
		

> I applied this STUFF today and I have to tell you, it is the nastiest thing I have ever done in the name of growing hair . It smells so bad that it insults my senses . I had to put a clothes pin on my nose to get the stuff in my hair . It is so slimey that I couldn't stand touching it, even through gloves. I am typically not like this, most things don't bother me. I do not have a week stomach, blood and guts don't gross me out but, apparently hair henna does.
> 
> The results are going to have to be the Bomb for me to do this again. I did a test on some strands and the color was really nice . I hope this works as well for me as it seems to be for everyone else. I have another hour before I can rinse this mess out. Ewww!


 
I'm really sorry to hear that you aren't having a good henna experience. One thing about it, the more you use it, the better the results, esxpecially with the coloring. One application may not yield the optimal results; if you stop there, you may end up missing out on the benefits but I do understand. It was messy to me at first but now, looking at the results; and through trial and error, I can keep the mess down AND get great looking hair.

On the Redness, you can use Coffee (I'm going to try Expresso next time to see if I can go just a little darker but since my color has oxidized, it's really pretty now), cloves, walnut shells (you'll need to boil them to get the color out; and a patch test is HIGHLY recommended just in case you have allergies to them). I'm sure there's more, If I think of some, I'll come back and post.

Maybe we can brain storm some other EO's you can add to mask the scent, there are a lot of options so try not to give up too quickly if you can stand it. My BF doesn't like the smell either. He'll adjust.


----------



## LaNecia

Happy Wedding Day Sareca!!!


----------



## Nanyanika

serica which henna should i buy to redden my hair? and how often should i apply it? i'm not sure if i could be bothered with the mess, but i don't want to damage my hair with permanent dye colour. thanks


----------



## grnidmonster

It has been a couple days and the color is very nice. I have thin hair and the henna made it feel really thick and strong. My hair is very soft and the smell has begun to fade. 

I will henna again, perhaps with some indigo-my husband doesn't like the red very much but, I think it is sexy. I ordered the indigo, alma and lavendar samples so I can try the indigo and alma and rinse w/ the lavendar to see if it work on the scent. 

Thank you for all of your hints and supportm my hair and I both appreciate it.


----------



## LaNecia

I'm very happy to hear that you are happy with your results! Congrats on a successful henna job!


----------



## sareca

den1 said:
			
		

> serica which henna should i buy to redden my hair?


 I'd use hennaforhair.com's body art quality henna. Apparently compound henna (the kind sold for hair) is not always compatible with other hair treatments (perms, relaxers, dyes) but body art quality henna is. Lawsonia inermis (or red henna) will leave red tones on black hair. Make sure you strand test first and make sure you check out different mixes. I like adding parika or turmeric for a little more fire red color. Henna by itself makes sort of a black cherry kind red tone. My skin has more warm than cool tones so I add warm colored spices to my mixes.



			
				den1 said:
			
		

> and how often should i apply it?


 I've henna'd four times now. Three times with red (once was on my bestfriend's hair) and once w/ an indigo/henna mix in the last 21 days. So basically I'm doing my hair once a week. The conditioning and color effects are cumulative unlike dyes which tend to become more muddy and damaging the more you apply them. I'm going to continue with my once per week applications for another three (totaling 6) weeks then I'll let my hair decided when it's time. So far I've only deep conditioned with my regular products (Keracare, Humectress) once. Henna seems to be doing just as good of a job at deep conditioning as coloring. 



			
				den1 said:
			
		

> i'm not sure if i could be bothered with the mess, but i don't want to damage my hair with permanent dye colour. thanks



Ummm, try making a slightly thicker paste. My mixes are about as messy (and as thick) as a relaxer. There's no dripping or running at all. I also wrap my head pretty tightly with plastic wrap instead of using a plastic cap, again no dripping. I'm not sure if I'd get better conditioning or color if I had a thinner paste, but I can't stand big messes so it's a risk I'm willing to take. Give it a shot.


----------



## sareca

VWVixxen said:
			
		

> Happy Wedding Day Sareca!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.smileycentral.com/sig.jsp?pc=ZSzeb068&pp=ZSYYYYYYYYUS




Awww, you remembered!  That's so sweet.  It was perfect. I don't know if I'll ever get used to calling anyone my husband.  But I love having "family" in town again.


----------



## LaNecia

sareca said:
			
		

> I've henna'd four times now. Three times with red (once was on my bestfriend's hair) and once w/ an indigo/henna mix in the last 21 days. So basically I'm doing my hair once a week. The conditioning and color effects are cumulative unlike dyes which tend to become more muddy and damaging the more you apply them. I'm going to continue with my once per week applications for another three (totaling 6) weeks then I'll let my hair decided when it's time. So far I've only deep conditioned with my regular products (Keracare, Humectress) once. Henna seems to be doing just as good of a job at deep conditioning as coloring.


 
ITA!!!  Once you Henna, you may not go back! =)


----------



## sareca

VWVixxen said:
			
		

> ITA!!!  Once you Henna, you may not go back! =)




Yeah, I'm not even sure you can.  Den, I should add that henna isn't temporary. The color will fade a bit, but it will need to grow out just like any other dye and I'm not sure what will happen if you decide to change (i.e., lighten) your hair. You can relax it, but going back to regular coloring is probably a no-no.  You've henna'd before right?


----------



## sareca

Alright.  Two of ya'll said you wouldn't henna again.  Do tell.  What happened?  Was it just the messiness?


----------



## sareca

VWVixxen said:
			
		

> I'm very happy to hear that you are happy with your results! Congrats on a successful henna job!


 
Likewise.


----------



## RainbowCurls

I haven't henna'd and I wouldn't because it's permanent and I get bored of hair colours and have to be able to change them whenever I want. I get bored of reds especially quickly, so henna is a definite no-no for me.
I would hate growing it out. I'm not transitioning from anything ever again!

I think it looks good on other people though and is a good option if you know you won't be changing your mind about it.


----------



## LaNecia

PerfectDoak said:
			
		

> I haven't henna'd and I wouldn't because it's permanent and I get bored of hair colours and have to be able to change them whenever I want. I get bored of reds especially quickly, so henna is a definite no-no for me.
> I would hate growing it out. I'm not transitioning from anything ever again!
> 
> I think it looks good on other people though and is a good option if you know you won't be changing your mind about it.


 
One thing you might consider to get the conditioning effects without the color is the Cassia, it's 'neutral' henna. It will NOT deposit into the hair but does the same great job of conditioning.

Just a thought!


----------



## RainbowCurls

VWVixxen, won't that make colouring it impossible though? As the hair is still coated?


----------



## LaNecia

I'm 100% not sure but from what I've read on it, I'd venture to say no.

My impression is that the cassia/neutal henna would be similar to a conditioner that you put on your hair for a desired period of time and rinsed. Typically henna DEPOSITS the tint INTO the keratin in the hair.  What about it is about it that causes the great conditioning, I don't know but it's 100% NATURAL.

Maybe it's like some conditioners (I'm thinking Aphogee and Emergencee types) that fill in the 'gaps' in along the strand of the hair. When the surface of the strands are smooth, they're going to be more reflective of light (giving the 'bling' shine). Those conditioners don't prevent coloring so I would think this wouldn't either.

Are you thinking it's a coating like a silicone type product that would potentially block the penetration of other products? I'll write Catherine over at henna for hair and see what she says. When she replies, I'll update!


----------



## RainbowCurls

Yeah, I imagined it to be more of a coating that a hair filler. 
Thanks for finding out!  I'll be watching this thread for updates...


----------



## sereia

how a bout relaxing hennaed hair? does it hinder the process?


----------



## LaNecia

Sereia,  I've not noticed any problems with it at all. The sections of my hair that are hard to relax now, have always been that way. =(


----------



## Nanyanika

sareca said:
			
		

> Yeah, I'm not even sure you can.  Den, I should add that henna isn't temporary. The color will fade a bit, but it will need to grow out just like any other dye and I'm not sure what will happen if you decide to change (i.e., lighten) your hair. You can relax it, but going back to regular coloring is probably a no-no.  You've henna'd before right?


thanks for the info, Yeah i've hennaed before using a ready mixed paste, i'm hoping to eventually achive reddish undertones over a course of treatments, how often should i henna my hair. i won't be relaxing my hair for a long while anyway.


----------



## sareca

Henna versus Henna/Indigo







This mix was about 1/3 indigo.


----------



## grnidmonster

I havent straightened my hair since I applied the henna so I havebt seent the "BLING" yet. I have a meetin out of town on Monday so I will straighten it this weekend. I'm looking forward to seeing the final, final result.

Sareca and VWVixxen your hair is beautifull (with two "L"s)


----------



## ichephren

Is the henna from fromnaturewithlove real henna? It is called Lawsonia inermis (Henna) Leaf Powder, is that the signal that it is ok for use on hair? Also, how much darker does indigo get the hair than coffee? Does the hair absorb the black color of coffee as well as it absorbs indigo?


----------



## LaNecia

ichephren said:
			
		

> Is the henna from fromnaturewithlove real henna? It is called Lawsonia inermis (Henna) Leaf Powder, is that the signal that it is ok for use on hair?


 
Yes, this is real henna. One thing you'll want to consider when purchasing henna is it's freshness. The fresher the henna, the less likelihood of ending up with brassy coloring tones. 



			
				ichephren said:
			
		

> Also, how much darker does indigo get the hair than coffee? Does the hair absorb the black color of coffee as well as it absorbs indigo?


 
Indo is not BLACK, it's a very dark, DARK blue that looks black. The indigo coloring process is a progressive one. The more you use it, the darker your hair will get. Sareca did a treatment and her hair wasn't as dark as it will get if she does additional applications of it.  As for as the absorption of the blackness of coffee, I have no idea! I've NEVER used it except in conjunction with the Henna to tone down the redding and bring out more brown.

HTH.


----------



## LaNecia

grnidmonster said:
			
		

> Sareca and VWVixxen your hair is beautifull (with two "L"s)


 
Thank you!!


----------



## MJ

I hennaed my hair last night. I did it because I want the henna to strengthen it and prevent/limit split ends at much as possible. 

I bought the henna from same website. I mixed 3 heaping tbsps with ACV, a little water, and 7 drops of Rosemary EO until it formed a past into it. I lefted it to "cook" for 16 hours. I applied it and kept it on my hair for 4 hours before rinsing out. I had enough of the mixture over for another application (I'm going the freeze the leftover).

I plan on hennaing my hair every month or so. I bought 400 grams, so I have enought to last for a year. I may buy some indigo to prevent my hair from getting too red (if I don't like it).


----------



## Lucia

*So you do have to wait for all the henna to grow out like permanent colour? What about for temporary semi-permanent hair dyes is that OK after a couple of months off henna or still a NO NO?
I haven't hennaed for 1 + years but I want ot try some semi-perm colours, and i want to start henna again, I just don't want to do them too close together*


----------



## goldensensation

Lucia said:
			
		

> *So you do have to wait for all the henna to grow out like permanent colour? What about for temporary semi-permanent hair dyes is that OK after a couple of months off henna or still a NO NO?*
> *I haven't hennaed for 1 + years but I want ot try some semi-perm colours, and i want to start henna again, I just don't want to do them too close together*


 
I read on the henna website that you cant use the henna if you have used commercial dyes within the past year, but I dont know if the reversal applies. Also, I have a friend who henna'd her commerical dye damaged hair, didnt like it, and a week or two later she did some more commercial dye. She could just be VERY lucky, so dont follow her example. lol

ETA: my henna still didnt come!


----------



## Lucia

goldensensation said:
			
		

> I read on the henna website that you cant use the henna if you have used commercial dyes within the past year, but I dont know if the reversal applies. Also, I have a friend who henna'd her commerical dye damaged hair, didnt like it, and a week or two later she did some more commercial dye. She could just be VERY lucky, so dont follow her example. lol
> 
> ETA: my henna still didnt come!


 
*THanks, *
*who did you order the henna from, sometimes they take a while but stay on them.*


----------



## BK Bombshell

Lucia said:
			
		

> *So you do have to wait for all the henna to grow out like permanent colour? What about for temporary semi-permanent hair dyes is that OK after a couple of months off henna or still a NO NO?
> I haven't hennaed for 1 + years but I want ot try some semi-perm colours, and i want to start henna again, I just don't want to do them too close together*



I put henna in my hair on top of semi-permanent hair color and my hair got really hard for a few days and got more tangled than usual.  It seems to be recovering now, but it still feels different.  On the plus side, it looks a lot thicker than it did before.

I would use caution though.  I put two henna treatments in only 4 days apart so I guess I'm lucky it's still here. 

HTH


----------



## Zahrah

After using henna, does the color bleed when the hair gets wet


----------



## grnidmonster

I don't think it "bleeds" but, you will continue to see some color (in my case a yellowish/brown tint after washing and drying with a white towel, so very faint color). Now there is no color transfer at all. 

The coffee that I added made the color a reddish-brown. Initally it was pretty red and then after three days it oxidized and tirned a dark auburn, red only visible in the sun. My grey is real red though.

I requested the indigo sample and I plan to take the leftover henna from my last mix (frozen) and add the indigo sample to see what I get next. If I like it I will buy more indigo. I will let you know how it goes next week after I apply and it has time to oxidize.


----------



## MJ

The henna didn't change my color at all. For those who don't want any color changes, consider trying it without any coffee.


----------



## LaNecia

mzjones said:
			
		

> The henna didn't change my color at all. For those who don't want any color changes, consider trying it without any coffee.


 
Uh...  I REALLY want to interject in here...

Coffee doesn't really add that much color, especially in comparison to what the henna has the ability to do.

MzJones, what is your starting hair color? The darker your hair is, the harder it's going to be to see the color 'stain' unless you're in the sunlight.

Also, what type of henna did you use? How long did you leave it in? Did you let the color release before you applied it to your hair? There are quite a few factors that will determine the coloring results.

I've been hennaing since November or so and I have YET for the color NOT to take in my hair. Sometimes I don't want as much so I use less henna, more amla powder, I won't use a terp for color release (nor do I let it sit for the color to release before applying) and I don't leave it in as long.

I'm not trying to question whether your hair was colored by the henna, nor am I a henna expert but because the results of the henna are so lasting (coloring) I'd hate for someone to think that them not using coffee means the henna won't color their hair and then end up with a color they don't want and are stuck with a LONG time.  

For you ladies who have henna questions, I found this site last week which should answer a lot of questions, it did mine: The Henna Thread.

Happy Hair Growing Ladies!!

VWV


----------



## BrownBetty

Any updates?


----------



## goldensensation

MissVee said:
			
		

> Any updates?


Yea! My Henna NEVER came and I will not be purchasing from that site ever again.


----------



## sareca

goldensensation said:
			
		

> Yea! My Henna NEVER came and I will not be purchasing from that site ever again.



Oh my goodness!  Where did you order from?


----------



## goldensensation

sareca said:
			
		

> Oh my goodness! Where did you order from?


 
Hennaforhair.


----------



## BrownBetty

That sucks!  I ordered through the same site last week and I am still waiting.


----------



## sareca

goldensensation said:
			
		

> Hennaforhair.



That's terrible. I love them.  Cathy just sent me 200g of indigo FREE for sending her my before and after pictures.  Even my free stuff got here in just 3 days.


----------



## sareca

MissVee said:
			
		

> That sucks!  I ordered through the same site last week and I am still waiting.



Not you too!


----------



## sareca

I just sent her a note w/ a link to this thread. Maybe she can fix it or at least explain.


----------



## BrownBetty

sareca said:
			
		

> Not you too!


 
I didn't check my mail today, maybe it's there (fingers crossed).

I'll update tomorrow.

MV


----------



## goldensensation

sareca said:
			
		

> I just sent her a note w/ a link to this thread. Maybe she can fix it or at least explain.


 
Thank you, Sareca. And you guys know how forward I was looking to using it, too.   I hope that things can be rectified. I ordered from them (in the first place) because they seemed to be a really dependable and reputable business. I have my receipts AND I even sent them a follow-up e-mail a day or two after I ordered. I dont know what happened!


----------



## sareca

goldensensation said:
			
		

> Thank you, Sareca. And you guys know how forward I was looking to using it, too.  I hope that things can be rectified. I ordered from them (in the first place) because they seemed to be a really dependable and reputable business. I have my receipts AND I even sent them a follow-up e-mail a day or two after I ordered. I dont know what happened!


 
Awww, I do know how much you were looking forward to it.   Don't give up on 'em yet.


----------



## sareca

Ok ya'll, Cathy sent me a note (at 6:30A) and said for anybody that didn't get their stuff to send her an e-mail ASAP with your order details.


----------



## goldensensation

sareca said:
			
		

> Ok ya'll, Cathy sent me a note (at 6:30A) and said for anybody that didn't get their stuff to send her an e-mail ASAP with your order details.


 
Just did it! Thank you, again.


----------



## goldensensation

She responded and told me this:



> I have gone over all the "lost" shipments from the last two months, and
> found that every one was packed on the shift of one temporary employee
> .......... she made a lot of mistakes.  I am removing her from that job.
> The problems should stop now.
> 
> Please let everyone know that if they have not recieved their shipment
> they should contact me immediately, with date and transaction number and
> I'll get a replacement order out today.  Appologies to anyone who has
> been inconvenienced.
> 
> Catherine


 
So I guess I'll be on the look out for my henna again.


----------



## sareca

goldensensation said:
			
		

> She responded and told me this:
> 
> 
> 
> So I guess I'll be on the look out for my henna again.


 
Yay!!  

I think you'll like it.  I'm in .  If this had happened to me _after_ my first order I would have been annoyed, but undetered 'cause I know it's worth it.  

Have you decided what mix you're going to use?


----------



## BrownBetty

sareca said:
			
		

> Ok ya'll, Cathy sent me a note (at 6:30A) and said for anybody that didn't get their stuff to send her an e-mail ASAP with your order details.


 
Got mine today!!!


----------



## BrownBetty

sareca said:
			
		

> Yay!!
> 
> I think you'll like it. I'm in . If this had happened to me _after_ my first order I would have been annoyed, but undetered 'cause I know it's worth it.
> 
> Have you decided what mix you're going to use?


 
An indian woman at my job who hennas, her hair is a gorgeous,  black with golden streaks (grey), told me not to use lemon or ACV. Her suggestion was the following:

mix amla and water let sit for 4 hours
brew tea leaves (lipton is fine) and instant coffee for 10 - 15 minutes
strain
mix "tea" with henna, amla water and let sit overnight

once its done, mix in an egg or 2 and then apply

She suggested I leave mine in for 2 hours

Rinse, use conditioner, don't poo

Before I got to bed use oil on my scalp and put it on my hair, poo and condition in the morning

She has been using henna for years, she was sooo excited to talk to someone about hair .  I guess we are not the only ones.


----------



## sareca

MissVee said:
			
		

> An indian woman at my job who hennas, her hair is a gorgeous, black with golden streaks (grey), told me not to use lemon or ACV. Her suggestion was the following:
> 
> mix amla and water let sit for 4 hours
> brew tea leaves (lipton is fine) and instant coffee for 10 - 15 minutes
> strain
> mix "tea" with henna, amla water and let sit overnight
> 
> once its done, mix in an egg or 2 and then apply
> 
> She suggested I leave mine in for 2 hours
> 
> Rinse, use conditioner, don't poo
> 
> Before I got to bed use oil on my scalp and put it on my hair, poo and condition in the morning
> 
> She has been using henna for years, she was sooo excited to talk to someone about hair .  I guess we are not the only ones.



Really?  Are you gonna try it?  If you do let us know how it goes.


----------



## BrownBetty

sareca said:
			
		

> Really? Are you gonna try it? If you do let us know how it goes.


 
You think the mix sounds shady?  I kept asking her how does she get the dye to release, she said the chemicals in the tea/coffee were strong enough.


----------



## sareca

MissVee said:
			
		

> You think the mix sounds shady? I kept asking her how does she get the dye to release, she said the chemicals in the tea/coffee were strong enough.


I don't think it sounds shady. I've known people to use egg on their hair for a protein treatment. I've never heard of anyone putting it in their henna mix, but I don't see why not. I've also heard people on hennaforhair.com say coffee has enough acidity to release the dye. 

Her mix is different, but it's not crazy.   I've thought of trying to release the dye with coffee too. Just haven't gotten around to it yet.


----------



## BrownBetty

sareca said:
			
		

> I don't think it sounds shady. I've known people to use egg on their hair for a protein treatment. I've never heard of anyone putting it in their henna mix, but I don't see why not. I've also heard people on hennaforhair.com say coffee has enough acidity to release the dye.
> 
> Her mix is different, but it's not crazy.  I've thought of trying to release the dye with coffee too. Just haven't gotten around to it yet.


 
Okay thanks, I'll let you know hit it turns out.


----------



## punchinella

MissVee said:
			
		

> An indian woman at my job who hennas, her hair is a gorgeous,  black with golden streaks (grey), told me not to use lemon or ACV. Her suggestion was the following:
> 
> mix amla and water let sit for 4 hours
> brew tea leaves (lipton is fine) and instant coffee for 10 - 15 minutes
> strain
> mix "tea" with henna, amla water and let sit overnight
> 
> once its done, mix in an egg or 2 and then apply
> 
> She suggested I leave mine in for 2 hours
> 
> Rinse, use conditioner, don't poo
> 
> Before I got to bed use oil on my scalp and put it on my hair, poo and condition in the morning
> 
> She has been using henna for years, she was sooo excited to talk to someone about hair .  I guess we are not the only ones.





The amla and water, should it be watery or like a paste? TIA


----------



## BrownBetty

punchinella said:
			
		

> The amla and water, should it be watery or like a paste? TIA


 
I believe watery, it seems that the coffee and tea mixture wouldn't be enough to thin out the henna, so I guess if you normally use 1 cup of water, you would split it, .5 cup for tea and coffee, .5 amla

I haven't tried this yet but if you do let me know how it turns out.

MV


----------



## BrownBetty

I am going to henna this week.  I did a test with samples I bought and hair from brush.  It didn't have any ill effects.

How does this sound:

Henna mixed with ACV or coffee/tea mixture until it is a paste (I am not sure yet, I used acv with my sample and my hair felt a little dry)
Mix with Amla and water mixture able to spread
Let the dye release (???)
Mix lavendar and a little coconut oil
Then apply

My only question is should I just mix the Henna with ACV or coffee/tea and let the dye release or mix everything then let let the dye release?

Thanks for your response!


----------



## LaNecia

MissVee said:
			
		

> I am going to henna this week. I did a test with samples I bought and hair from brush. It didn't have any ill effects.
> 
> How does this sound:
> 
> Henna mixed with ACV or coffee/tea mixture until it is a paste (I am not sure yet, I used acv with my sample and my hair felt a little dry)
> Mix with Amla and water mixture able to spread
> Let the dye release (???)
> Mix lavendar and a little coconut oil
> Then apply
> 
> My only question is should I just mix the Henna with ACV or coffee/tea and let the dye release or mix everything then let let the dye release?
> 
> Thanks for your response!


 
The Amla will NOT have any dye release so you don't have to wait for that. You can mix the Henna and Amla mixtures together, you can also add the lavendar prior to color release IF you're using it as a terp, if not, wait until the dye has released before adding any oils/substances (coconut oil, honey, yogurt, shea butters, etc) that are NOT designed to work as a terp (aid in color release).

HTH and happy Henna-ing!!


----------



## goldensensation

VWVixxen said:
			
		

> The Amla will NOT have any dye release so you don't have to wait for that. You can mix the Henna and Amla mixtures together, you can also add the lavendar prior to color release IF you're using it as a terp, if not, wait until the dye has released before adding any oils/substances (coconut oil, honey, yogurt, shea butters, etc) that are NOT designed to work as a terp (aid in color release).
> 
> HTH and happy Henna-ing!!


 
My henna and indigo just came today and I mixed it a couple of hours ago. I put the oil in at the same time (jojoba... just a little bit). Did I make a boo-boo? 

Anyway, I am gonna do my hair tonight with plain henna and I will do my mother's hair tonight with a 50/50 indigo and henna mix. 

In mine, I added:

Henna, ACV, jojoba oil, hot water, cinammon, and paprika.   Let's see how this will come out. lol.


----------



## BrownBetty

VW - thanks for the response
GS - let us know how it turns out...


----------



## goldensensation

MissVee said:
			
		

> VW - thanks for the response
> GS - let us know how it turns out...


 
I havent taken a picture yet, because my hair is still wet and the henna hasnt fully oxidized, BUT I am very pleased. It is such a pretty red. My hair was medium brown (with old bronze-ish streaks in a place or two) so I didnt expect the color to come out so well, but it did. I love it and I cant wait to see it when it is in full effect.


----------



## BrownBetty

GS - What did you do to your hair after the henna? Poo and condition?  I am still wavering on whether to gloss or do a full blown henna... I have the "mix" at home brewing....


----------



## godzooki

I really want to try this later. I was planning on getting a color rinse this weekend along with a touch up (finally!). Should I skip the color rinse and just wait a week or two and try the henna? If I still get the color rinse on the chance that I don't henna for a while, would it not be a good idea to try to henna no matter how far down the road? I want to get rid of my greys!


----------



## goldensensation

MissVee said:
			
		

> GS - What did you do to your hair after the henna? Poo and condition? I am still wavering on whether to gloss or do a full blown henna... I have the "mix" at home brewing....


 
It was hell to rinse out and would only come out with  the help of shampoo. I used creme of nature (green bottle) and didnt follow up with a conditioner. In hindsight, I think that maybe I should have... my hair feels hard. Not brittle, but hard... and a strand wont break regardless of how much I pull it. Mixed blessing, I suppose.


----------



## rosie

WOW,
You ladies got me all fired up to henna now!!!

Question ('cause that's what I do):

Can you Henna if you swim a lot?

Can the nuetral henna be used on childrens hair to strengthen it?

Does the nuetral henna work as well as the regular henna?


----------



## goldensensation

Rosie, I am a beginner with this, so I am sure some of the other ladies could better answer your question.

Here are my results! I couldnt capture all of the color, but I did the best that I could in sunlight from my window. My hair isnt styled.


----------



## BrownBetty

GS its pretty


----------



## sareca

goldensensation said:
			
		

> I havent taken a picture yet, because my hair is still wet and the henna hasnt fully oxidized, BUT I am very pleased. It is such a pretty red. My hair was medium brown (with old bronze-ish streaks in a place or two) so I didnt expect the color to come out so well, but it did. I love it and I cant wait to see it when it is in full effect.



 I'm so glad you're happy with it.  I can't wait to see the pics.


----------



## sareca

goldensensation said:
			
		

> Rosie, I am a beginner with this, so I am sure some of the other ladies could better answer your question.
> 
> Here are my results! I couldnt capture all of the color, but I did the best that I could in sunlight from my window. My hair isnt styled.



 Awesome.  That _is _a pretty red.


----------



## etapassilem

I just odered my henna from ,http://www.mehandi.com/ I hope this stuff is as good as I'm expecting .


----------



## BrownBetty

Update:

I took the plunge today! I used the coffee and tea mix, with amla, and lavender, worked out okay.  I think my problem is trying to determine if the mix is ready. I also added paprika, and cinammon.

I applied it like a relaxer and almost didn't have enough but I realize I used too much in the beginnning.  I left it in for 1.5 hours used heat for about 30 minutes.  

This stuff is hard to wash out! I poo'd and cond, applied leave in and oils.  My hair seems darker and my grays are reddish/orange (I've had grey hair since I was 19).  My hair feels really strong.  I am airdrying now. I'll report back in 3 days.


----------



## Neroli

Wow, what excellent information!  I just cut and pasted the entire thread into a word document, saved on disk AND printed a hard copy for further study and research.  I'm not really thinking of coloring my grey (I actually still like my grey) but I like getting two bangs for my buck = color AND condition in one treatment or neutral if you don't want color.  Thank you, lovely ladies . . .


----------



## etapassilem

did anyone have a problem with the mess i thought it was really messy ?


----------



## etapassilem

toosexy1 said:
			
		

> yes i started 2 months ago. i henna once a month and i do a henna gloss once a month too. 2 weeks after hennaing
> 
> im thinking of hennaing once a month, do a gloss the next month and henna the next month.


 
what is henna gloss?


----------



## Neroli

Do you wash the hair first and then apply the natural henna (the real deal that will color hair) or just apply to dry hair?


----------



## LaNecia

Neroli said:
			
		

> Do you wash the hair first and then apply the natural henna (the real deal that will color hair) or just apply to dry hair?


 
That really is a matter of personal preference. Some ladies report that it's easier to apply to damp hair. My mom opts to clarify her hair prior to her henna application. I can't say we've noticed a difference either way.

HTH


----------



## sareca

Neroli said:
			
		

> Do you wash the hair first and then apply the natural henna (the real deal that will color hair) or just apply to dry hair?



I apply it to dry hair. But it can be applied to whichever is your preference.


----------



## LaNecia

etapassilem said:
			
		

> what is henna gloss?


 
I posted some information on the process a short while ago, it's a bit detailed but in short you mix the henna w/a conditioner which should yield more of a "highlight"/cellophane effect.

Henna Glossing


----------



## Neroli

Vixxen & Sareca:  Thanks for your prompt response.  I'm really really researching this like a mad scientist.  I even when back to the MASSIVE henna thread from 3 years ago where LHCF member HennaJoy literally takes the whole board to school on all things henna.  Here's the link for anyone interested -- WARNING, it is 49 pages long and full of extensive, detailed, excellent information!

http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=4201

Although I must, y'all are a close runner up for henna info on THIS thread . . .


----------



## LaNecia

...I know what I'll read tomorrow while I'm henna glossing....

Thanks for posting the link!!


----------



## etapassilem

I made way to much henna , i have enough left over to use two more times , can you save henna after you have put water in it , I put it in a container and put it in the frig can you do that????


----------



## sareca

etapassilem said:
			
		

> I made way to much henna , i have enough left over to use two more times , can you save henna after you have put water in it , I put it in a container and put it in the frig can you do that????



Yep, I do it all the time.


----------



## sareca

Neroli said:
			
		

> Vixxen & Sareca: Thanks for your prompt response. I'm really really researching this like a mad scientist. I even when back to the MASSIVE henna thread from 3 years ago where LHCF member HennaJoy literally takes the whole board to school on all things henna. Here's the link for anyone interested -- WARNING, it is 49 pages long and full of extensive, detailed, excellent information!
> 
> http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=4201
> 
> Although I must, y'all are a close runner up for henna info on THIS thread . . .



I called myself looking for old henna threads when I first started, but couldn't find any. Thanks!


----------



## BK Bombshell

Hi Ladies!

I recently got my henna from mehandi and it's sooooo much better than the one I bought in the store.  Please, please do not use Rainbow.  I used it and my hair got really hard and no amount of protein or moisture would get it back to the way it was.  The henna from mehandi left my hair very soft and relaxed the curl a little.  I mixed it 50/50 with indigo to get a dark brown and it turned out great.  I'm so glad I listened to you all, especially Sareca and VWVixen.  You ladies are the best.

BKB


----------



## LaNecia

Hey BKB! 

So glad the henna worked for you!!! I've been using the local store bought variety but I'm ready to take the plunge and get the GOOOOOD stuff too!!  

Thanks for sharing!! I  good hair news!


----------



## goldensensation

MissVee said:
			
		

> Update:
> 
> I took the plunge today! I used the coffee and tea mix, with amla, and lavender, worked out okay. I think my problem is trying to determine if the mix is ready. I also added paprika, and cinammon.
> 
> I applied it like a relaxer and almost didn't have enough but I realize I used too much in the beginnning. I left it in for 1.5 hours used heat for about 30 minutes.
> 
> This stuff is hard to wash out! I poo'd and cond, applied leave in and oils. My hair seems darker and my grays are reddish/orange (I've had grey hair since I was 19). My hair feels really strong. I am airdrying now. I'll report back in 3 days.


 
We want updates!


----------



## godzooki

How long after a temp color or rinse should you wait to do your first henna color treatment? 
Same for relaxers?


----------



## CynamonKis

I LOVE henna.  It not only colored my grays well, but it gave my hair strength.  I used to mix my henna with some olive oil.  I always brought it from http://www.everydayhenna.com/.  The owner of this site is extremely knowledgeable about our hair, and henna.  I stopped using henna out of sheer laziness only.


----------



## Neroli

CynamonKis said:
			
		

> I LOVE henna.  It not only colored my grays well, but it gave my hair strength.  I used to mix my henna with some olive oil.  I always brought it from http://www.everydayhenna.com/.  The owner of this site is extremely knowledgeable about our hair, and henna.  I stopped using henna out of sheer laziness only.



Hey CynamonKis, I saw all your posts from the henna thread back in 2003 when HennaJoy simply exploded on this board with her awesome knowledge and experience with all things henna.  I am relaxed 4b (affirm lye mild) and am on the verge of ordering the Ahmad & Indigo to do a 50/50 mixed with ACV for a dark brown color.  I have a few questions if you don't mind sharing your henna experience:

1.  Were you relaxed when you hennaed?  If so, what relaxer did you use?
2.  When you would re-apply the henna to your whole head, did the new growth/roots have a different color from the rest of your hair?  Reason I'm asking is the new growth would only be exposed to henna once that first time, whereas the rest of the hair would be receiving multiple applications and presumable they would be darker than the roots.

TIA!

Regards,
Neroli


----------



## sareca

BK Bombshell said:
			
		

> Hi Ladies!
> 
> I recently got my henna from mehandi and it's sooooo much better than the one I bought in the store. Please, please do not use Rainbow. I used it and my hair got really hard and no amount of protein or moisture would get it back to the way it was. The henna from mehandi left my hair very soft and even relaxed the curl a little. I mixed it 50/50 with indigo to get a dark brown and it turned out great. I'm so glad I listened to you all, especially Sareca and VWVixen. You ladies are the best.
> 
> BKB


 
Aw, thanks. I'm so glad it you like.  I use a 50/50 mix now too. I might go a little darker (just a tad). The hard water in my area is making my color lighter.


----------



## BrownBetty

MissVee said:
			
		

> I took the plunge today! I used the coffee and tea mix, with amla, and lavender, worked out okay. I think my problem is trying to determine if the mix is ready. I also added paprika, and cinammon.
> 
> I applied it like a relaxer and almost didn't have enough but I realize I used too much in the beginnning. I left it in for 1.5 hours used heat for about 30 minutes.
> 
> This stuff is hard to wash out! I poo'd and cond, applied leave in and oils. My hair seems darker and my grays are reddish/orange (I've had grey hair since I was 19). My hair feels really strong. I am airdrying now. I'll report back in 3 days.


 



			
				goldensensation said:
			
		

> We want updates!


 
Well my hair is looking good and feeling good.  My camera is acting funny so no pics.  My greys are a reddish color which is fine, my hair is darker and shiney.  I am going to do a gloss in a week or 2.  I am glad this works for me.  Shedding is to a minimum also.


----------



## ravenmerlita

After reading all the positive posts, I decided to go ahead and henna my hair today. My hair feels great -- stronger and somewhat thicker (it's normally fine/thin). Next time I'd like to make it browner; it's very red under bright light, but still brownish under regular light.

See pics below:


----------



## sareca

ravenmerlita said:
			
		

> After reading all the positive posts, I decided to go ahead and henna my hair today. My hair feels great -- stronger and somewhat thicker (it's normally fine/thin). Next time I'd like to make it browner; it's very red under bright light, but still brownish under regular light.
> 
> See pics below:
> 
> View attachment 2133 View attachment 2134 View attachment 2135



Wow, that's some beautiful color raven.


----------



## ravenmerlita

sareca said:
			
		

> Wow, that's some beautiful color raven.


 
Thanks Sareca. Everyone seemed to get such beautiful results, I thought I'd finally give it a try. 

Did you notice if your color got darker/deeper as time went on?


----------



## sareca

ravenmerlita said:
			
		

> Thanks Sareca. Everyone seemed to get such beautiful results, I thought I'd finally give it a try.
> 
> * Did you notice if your color got darker/deeper as time went on?*



I wish. It got darker for the first three days then started to lighten.  I've been in the sun too much and my water is really hard.  Both contribute to fading color.  I just got an estimate for a water soften (don't ask).  So I'm hoping it will stay longer.  The up side is it still "fades" to a pretty red.  Just lighter than I'd like.


----------



## sareca

ajargon02 said:
			
		

> to be really honest, I have yet to hear about henna loosing the texture. Maybe that was just a special side effect for you I have no idea. The color though it looks wonderful! I was waiting till my permant color was all gone before going the henna route. You are just another example of how lovely the color come out. I know of others that have have wonderful color experiences as well. *Where did you get your henna from? what did you pay for it? did you mix it w/ any oil to deepen the condiitoner factor? did it smell? how long did you leave your mix on for? I know I have a lot of questions, last one, did it stain your clothes?*


Sorry ajargon I completely missed your post. 

I got mine from hennaforhair.com which you probably already know, but other ladies have have had great results from w/ other henna's.

Here's their price list *http://www.mehandi.com/shop/hairhenna.html*.

It stinks like hay or something you'd find in a barn

I left mine for 1 hour under the bonnet dryer

It stained the towels.  I use black or dark blue towels now so you can't tell where it stained.


----------



## Neroli

Okay, I just order 100g henna and 100g indigo from www.mehandi.com and will be taking the plunge this weekend.  This is my proposed mix and application process:

50% henna
50% indigo
enough ACV to form thick paste

Step 1:  mix henna with ACV to form thick paste, let sit 8 to 12 hours.
Step 2:  add indigo to the henna 5 minutes before applying to hair, mixing into thick paste adding more ACV if necessary
Step 3:  apply henna/indigo paste to hair, completely covering every strand with the paste and wrap/cover hair with plastic and leave on for at least 2 hours up to 8 hours depending on level of color intensity desired.
Step 5: rinse, rinse, rinse thoroughly until all paste is removed.  Follow with conditioner, rinse thoroughly.  Follow conditioner with ACV rinse.
Step 6.  apply leave-ins, oils, etc. and style as desired.

I will do a harvest test first, just to make sure and of course will be posting my results.  What do ya'll think about the above.  Any advice, suggestions, etc. would be greatly appreciate.  TIA!

Regards,
Neroli


----------



## sareca

Neroli said:
			
		

> Okay, I just order 100g henna and 100g indigo from www.mehandi.com and will be taking the plunge this weekend.  This is my proposed mix and application process:
> 
> 50% henna
> 50% indigo
> enough ACV to form thick paste
> 
> Step 1:  mix henna with ACV to form thick paste, let sit 8 to 12 hours.
> Step 2:  add indigo to the henna 5 minutes before applying to hair, mixing into thick paste adding more ACV if necessary
> Step 3: apply henna/indigo paste to hair, completely covering every strand with the paste and wrap/cover hair with plastic and leave on for at least 2 hours up to 8 hours depending on level of color intensity desired.
> Step 5: rinse, rinse, rinse thoroughly until all paste is removed. Follow with conditioner, rinse thoroughly. Follow conditioner with ACV rinse.
> Step 6.  apply leave-ins, oils, etc. and style as desired.
> 
> I will do a harvest test first, just to make sure and of course will be posting my results. What do ya'll think about the above. Any advice, suggestions, etc. would be greatly appreciate. TIA!
> 
> Regards,
> Neroli


What a good student you are! I've never followed my conditioner with ACV, but I don't see why not. I'd suggest a poo after three days. You'll be surprised how much more comes out. Also I'd recommend you develop the indigo in a separate container.  Mix indigo and hot water and allow to release for 15 minutes _then _add it to the released henna.  Does that make sense?

Good luck and post pics!


----------



## Neroli

sareca said:
			
		

> What a good student you are! I've never followed my conditioner with ACV, but I don't see why not. I'd suggest a poo after three days. You'll be surprised how much more comes out. Also I'd recommend you develop the indigo in a separate container.  Mix indigo and hot water and allow to release for 15 minutes _then _add it to the released henna.  Does that make sense?
> 
> Good luck and post pics!



With excellent teachers like you all, how can I NOT learn something!  Yes, it makes sense to mix the indigo up separately and let sit a few minutes before adding it into the henna -- will do.

I thought 'pooing so soon after the color "oxidizes" may strip and fade the color faster.  How about if I co-wash instead of pooing?  I really want to wait at least a week afterwards before using 'poo. . .


----------



## LaNecia

Neroli said:
			
		

> With excellent teachers like you all, how can I NOT learn something!  Yes, it makes sense to mix the indigo up separately and let sit a few minutes before adding it into the henna -- will do.
> 
> I thought 'pooing so soon after the color "oxidizes" may strip and fade the color faster.  How about if I co-wash instead of pooing?  I really want to wait at least a week afterwards before using 'poo. . .



Just adding my two cents IRT to the indigo, every reference I've read to successful coloring w/the the indigo recommends that it be applied to the hair SEPARATELY from the henna (AFTERWARDS). Here's a link of you're interested in what it an article has to say: http://reverndbunny.sphosting.com/indigohair.html.
This is in reference to dying your hair BLACK, maybe the process is different if you're going to a lighter shade of color though.


----------



## sareca

Neroli said:
			
		

> With excellent teachers like you all, how can I NOT learn something! Yes, it makes sense to mix the indigo up separately and let sit a few minutes before adding it into the henna -- will do.
> 
> I thought 'pooing so soon after the color "oxidizes" may strip and fade the color faster. How about if I co-wash instead of pooing? I really want to wait at least a week afterwards before using 'poo. . .



I think once it oxidizes it's done.  But some people's hair takes longer than 3 days to oxidize so it's probably a safe bet.  But every time you cowash (before you poo) a little color will come out too.  That means whatever you dry your hair w/ after a cowash will be colored too.  I used one of my good microfiber towels and it ended up red.   But I was able to bleach it back white.


----------



## Neroli

VWVixxen said:
			
		

> Just adding my two cents IRT to the indigo, every reference I've read to successful coloring w/the the indigo recommends that it be applied to the hair SEPARATELY from the henna (AFTERWARDS). Here's a link of you're interested in what it an article has to say: http://reverndbunny.sphosting.com/indigohair.html.
> This is in reference to dying your hair BLACK, maybe the process is different if you're going to a lighter shade of color though.



Hi Vixxen,

I do not want black hair - my natural color is a dark reddish brown (peppered with grey these days!).  I'm going for, a nice dark red or dark brown so I decided the 2 step process (henna, then indigo) was definately not for me. Everything I've read suggest that the indigo mixed into the henna and then applied in a 1 step process darkens the henna and tones down the red to a mahogany/dark brown/dark red . . .


----------



## Neroli

sareca said:
			
		

> I think once it oxidizes it's done.  But some people's hair takes longer than 3 days to oxidize so it's probably a safe bet.  But every time you cowash (before you poo) a little color will come out too.  That means whatever you dry your hair w/ after a cowash will be colored too.  I used one of my good microfiber towels and it ended up red.   But I was able to bleach it back white.



Hi Sareca,

Girl, I've got so many old towels that I'm not even gonna worry about that!  Shoot, now I can really put them to use since they been taking up space in my linen closet 'cuz I'm such a pack-rat and don't want to let go of stuff!  However, this proves that holding on to stuff can pay off now after all these years, I have a real NEED for beat up old towels!  LOL . . .


----------



## LaNecia

Neroli said:
			
		

> Hi Vixxen,
> 
> I do not want black hair - my natural color is a dark reddish brown (peppered with grey these days!).  I'm going for, a nice dark red or dark brown so I decided the 2 step process (henna, then indigo) was definately not for me. Everything I've read suggest that the indigo mixed into the henna and then applied in a 1 step process darkens the henna and tones down the red to a mahogany/dark brown/dark red . . .



Best of luck! If you can post pics, please do after you're done. It'll be nice to see your color! My hair looks aurburn in the light but when y ou look 'through' my hair is A VERY RICH REDDISH BROWN.


----------



## Neroli

VWVixxen said:
			
		

> Best of luck! If you can post pics, please do after you're done. It'll be nice to see your color! My hair looks aurburn in the light but when y ou look 'through' my hair is A VERY RICH REDDISH BROWN.



You hair is da BOMB and you and Sareca are inspirations for experimenting with henna! Truly beautifuly color  . . .


----------



## misspriss

OK I just ordered samples of the henna, alma powder, and cloves

http://www.mehandi.com/shop/hairsamples/
(BTW they cost $1/sample-to pay for shipping)

I plan on testing it out on a piece of my hair-I'll let yall know how it goes and how generous the sample is.  I may become a convert-we'll see!


----------



## sareca

Neroli said:
			
		

> Hi Sareca,
> 
> Girl, I've got so many old towels that I'm not even gonna worry about that! Shoot, now I can really put them to use since they been taking up space in my linen closet 'cuz I'm such a pack-rat and don't want to let go of stuff! However, this proves that holding on to stuff can pay off now after all these years, I have a real NEED for beat up old towels! LOL . . .



My cousin is like that.  She calls 'em "car towels" but she uses the drive-thru carwash.  I'm like "you got a lotta car towels for somebody that don't wash their car."


----------



## sareca

Neroli said:
			
		

> You hair is da BOMB and you and Sareca are inspirations for experimenting with henna! Truly beautifuly color . . .



Awww, gone way from here...


----------



## chocolatesis

godzooki said:
			
		

> How long after a temp color or rinse should you wait to do your first henna color treatment?
> Same for relaxers?


 

Bumping for responses.


----------



## sareca

chocolatesis said:
			
		

> Bumping for responses.



You really don't have to wait after a relaxer (except the 2 days the relaxer requires) and I don't think you need to wait after temp/permanent dye.  I wouldn't wait, but I would strand test and use good quality henna. I still recommend hennaforhair.com despite their recent shipping issues (which I think are resolved).


----------



## chocolatesis

sareca said:
			
		

> You really don't have to wait after a relaxer (except the 2 days the relaxer requires) and I don't think you need to wait after temp/permanent dye. I wouldn't wait, but I would strand test and use good quality henna. I still recommend hennaforhair.com despite their recent shipping issues (which I think are resolved).


 
Thanks so much for responding Sareca. That's good to know. I really want to use it to dye my hair black, and I like the fact that it's not damaging.


----------



## Neroli

BK Bombshell said:
			
		

> Hi Ladies!
> 
> I recently got my henna from mehandi and it's sooooo much better than the one I bought in the store.  Please, please do not use Rainbow.  I used it and my hair got really hard and no amount of protein or moisture would get it back to the way it was.  The henna from mehandi left my hair very soft and even relaxed the curl a little.  I mixed it 50/50 with indigo to get a dark brown and it turned out great.  I'm so glad I listened to you all, especially Sareca and VWVixen.  You ladies are the best.
> 
> BKB



Hi Bombshell:  I just noticed your post that you mixed 50/50 henna and indigo.  I just order henna and indigo from mehandi too and intend to do the same 50/50 mix when my order arrives -- can you please share your mixture and application process:

-what else did you mix with the henna/indigo?
-how long did you let the henna "develop"?
-how long did you let the indigo "develop?
-when did you mix the two together? how long after that before you applied to hair?
-did you wash your hair first or applied to dry hair?
-how long did you leave the mix on your hair?  did you apply heat or just covered with plastic?
-what color did you end up with?
-would you do the mix different next time or was the 50/50 just right color for you?
-did you co-wash or 'poo after rinsing out the mixture?  what products did you use?
-are you relaxed or natural? if relaxed, how long post-relaxer?
-anything else you think might be helpful?

I know, lots of questions.  TIA for your input!

Regards,
Neroli


----------



## sareca

chocolatesis said:
			
		

> Thanks so much for responding Sareca. That's good to know. I really want to use it to dye my hair black, and I like the fact that it's not damaging.


 
It made my hair shiny and strong without being hard. Very different from my last dye experience.  Remember, a lot of people use henna as solely a deep conditioner. I've never heard of anyone having damage unless they used some bad (old, inferior, or both) henna.  Get it from one of the sources the ladies here recommend and I think you'll be pleased.  Be sure you take pics before taking the plunge and don't forget to strand test (w/ hair from your comb or brush).


----------



## ravenmerlita

sareca said:
			
		

> You really don't have to wait after a relaxer (except the 2 days the relaxer requires) and I don't think you need to wait after temp/permanent dye. I wouldn't wait, but I would strand test and use good quality henna. I still recommend hennaforhair.com despite their recent shipping issues (which I think are resolved).


 
I henna'd 24 hours after texturizing my hair w/affirm lye. I did do a strand test first. I was very careful in researching "pure" henna and read that it should not have a bad reaction with previously chemically treated hair but that a strand test is always recommended.


----------



## BK Bombshell

I'd be glad to help!




			
				Neroli said:
			
		

> Can you please share your mixture and application process:
> 
> -what else did you mix with the henna/indigo?  Just enough lemon juice to make a yogurt-like paste.  I mixed the henna first and left it for a day and then 5 minutes before I colored my hair, I mixed the indigo with warm water.  Then I mixed both together.
> 
> -how long did you let the henna "develop"?  About 14 hours
> 
> -how long did you let the indigo "develop?  About 5-10 minutes
> 
> -when did you mix the two together? As soon as the indigo was the right consistency.
> 
> how long after that before you applied to hair? As soon as the henna and indigo were both mixed.
> 
> -did you wash your hair first or applied to dry hair? I washed my hair with clarifying shampoo because of buildup.  After it airdried, I put in the henna /indigo mix.
> 
> -how long did you leave the mix on your hair?  did you apply heat or just covered with plastic?  I left the mix on for 2-1/2 hours with a plastic cap and electric heating cap.
> 
> -what color did you end up with?  Dark brown almost black.  It's the same as my natural hair color.  I used this mixture mostly to cover the gray hairs that turned a reddish color when I colored last time with just henna.  I'm very happy with it.
> 
> -would you do the mix different next time or was the 50/50 just right color for you?  It was perfect.  I'll need to do it again to get the greys the same color as the rest of my hair.  Right now, you can barely see them, they're just slightly reddish.
> 
> -did you co-wash or 'poo after rinsing out the mixture?  what products did you use?  I used water for about 10 minutes just trying to get the henna out.  Then I used Garnier Fructis to get more of the leftover pieces of henna out.  Finally, I used a mixture of Aubrey GPB and White Camelia conditioners with some coconut oil, put on a plastic cap and slept with the mixture in overnight.  My hair was soooo soft the next day.
> 
> -are you relaxed or natural? if relaxed, how long post-relaxer?  Natural, and it feels much stronger.  It's not breaking like when I used the cheap henna.  Also, I have fine hair and after doing the henna, it feels thicker.
> 
> -anything else you think might be helpful?  My best advice would be to always use the body quality henna from mehandi.com or wherever you can get it.  It's a million times better than any storebought henna I've ever used.  I hope it works as well for you as it did for me.  Surya wasn't bad, but it wasn't good either.  Rainbow made my hair hard and it was breaking off like crazy.  This new henna restored the softness and relaxed the curl a little.  I'm glad you weren't being cheap like me.  I had to learn the hard way.


HTH.  When you get your products, there's a handout with a lot of info in it.  I ended up calling mehandi.com a couple of times with questions and she was very polite and helpful.  I hope I was clear, but if I wasn't, please let me know.  Good luck!

BKB


----------



## Neroli

BK Bombshell said:
			
		

> I'd be glad to help!
> 
> 
> 
> HTH.  When you get your products, there's a handout with a lot of info in it.  I ended up calling mehandi.com a couple of times with questions and she was very polite and helpful.  I hope I was clear, but if I wasn't, please let me know.  Good luck!
> 
> BKB



Bombshell, you're da bomb! LOL. Your answers were complete and very clear. Thank you for taking the time and I will keep ya'll updated . . . 

Regards,
Neroli


----------



## Neroli

I'm totally in LOVE with my hair!  I am 4b and 8 weeks post relaxer (4 more weeks to go to touch-up) and I just hennaed my hair tonight and I am stunned and amazed that henna is not more readily used by relaxed heads -- it does not do any damage to the hair as commercial dyes do because henna does not penetrate the cortex, but rather deposit color on top of the hair and is permanent.  It is awesome.  I feel so blessed . . . 

Here's what I did:

1. ordered 100g henna and 100g indigo from www.mehandi.com
2. conducted 2 harvest tests yesterday (1) henna only and (2) 50/50 henna/indigo mix
3. LOVED the rich dark red of the henna only test and decided not to use indigo at all
4. this morning, I mixed up all 100g of henna with 1/2 ACV and half distilled water.  I microwave the distilled water and mixed up with ACV so that the solution was "warm" rather than hot and added enough ACV to the henna powder to form a soft paste in bowl and covered bowl with plastic wrap and then foil
5. let henna sit for 10 hours
6. applied henna paste to dry hair, making sure entire head completely covered/saturated with the henna - I used up all 100g!  (I washed my hair 2 days ago using keracare hydrating followed by humecto followed by nexxus headdress and jojoba/castor oil seal and put in a bun until today so hair was clean, moisturized and detangled)
7. cover hair with plastic cap and towel for 3 hours - no heat, just hung out around the house doing other stuff
8. rinse hair thoroughly in kitchen sink by putting the drain stop in, then using lukewarm to cool water, rinsing paste out under faucet until sink fills up.  Drain water, then repeat by putting stop in, and rinsing again.  This really allowed me to SEE when the henna was totally removed when the sink water was clear without a trace of color
9.  apply keracare humecto and detangle.
10. rinse throughly
11. apply nexxus headdress followed by jojoba/castor oil to seal and comb gently so that hair hangs loose. 
12. that's where I am now, waiting for hair to dry, probably another hour or so, but I'm in love with my color.

My grey hairs are now a rich golden red and the rest of my hair is a deep dark reddish brown! Ohhhh la la oohhhhh la la . . . 

And this his just hours afterwards, so I'm anticipating that the color will darken during the next few days as the henna "oxides" and should be even more subtle . . .

Okay, yall can tell I'm loving this . . . thank you all of you for your ideas, tips and suggestions . . . 

Regards,
Neroli


----------



## BrownBetty

Do you all stand test every time you henna?


----------



## LaNecia

MissVee said:
			
		

> Do you all stand test every time you henna?



Nope!  I think if I were using a different henna I would but I always use the same brand.


----------



## LaNecia

Neroli!! Congratulations! You are a super student! Sounds like it turned out perfectly! Your process sounds on point! I'm very glad it worked for you!

Henna is da bomb!! I won't be without it ever again. I started using Henna and other Indian products after I stumbled across Leia's Journal.

She and ClassyEbonyGirl helped changed the life of my hair!!


----------



## Neroli

VWVixxen said:
			
		

> Neroli!! Congratulations! You are a super student! Sounds like it turned out perfectly! Your process sounds on point! I'm very glad it worked for you!
> 
> Henna is da bomb!! I won't be without it ever again. I started using Henna and other Indian products after I stumbled across Leia's Journal.
> 
> She and ClassyEbonyGirl helped changed the life of my hair!!



It worked, it works!  This morning, my hair is "glowing" with red tones in the morning light.  LOL!  I am a convert and will be visiting indian stores from now on to check out stuff for hair.

Right now, I'm all over the web looking for amla oil.  I don't want dubar because from what I'm understanding the amla berries are soaked in oil (any kind of oil, sesame, coconut, mineral, etc.) in order to make amla oil, so I'm looking for brands that use coconut, sesame, or some more "hair friendly" oil and actually found a few online made with coconut and sesame, so now, decisions, decisions . . . .

Girl, this henna experience is gonna turn me into an "indian" PJ -- I've never used indian stuff before and have really never been a PJ 'cause I love nexxus before LHCF and I really really love nexxus after LHCF when I understood how to use the various products so even as a newbie, I tried a few things but basically stuck with nexxus premium line.  Now, I'm about to storm the web and local stores for indian hair ideas and products.

Thanks for the link to Leia's page, she's got some good stuff there for a novice to indian hair care. . . 

Regards,
Neroli


----------



## LaNecia

Another forum has a thread that's a sticky of Henna Articles. I highly recommend it if you have any henna questions.


----------



## madamdot

Neroli said:
			
		

> It worked, it works!  This morning, my hair is "glowing" with red tones in the morning light.  LOL!  I am a convert and will be visiting indian stores from now on to check out stuff for hair.
> 
> Right now, I'm all over the web looking for amla oil.  I don't want dubar because from what I'm understanding the amla berries are soaked in oil (any kind of oil, sesame, coconut, mineral, etc.) in order to make amla oil, so I'm looking for brands that use coconut, sesame, or some more "hair friendly" oil and actually found a few online made with coconut and sesame, so now, decisions, decisions . . . .
> 
> Girl, this henna experience is gonna turn me into an "indian" PJ -- I've never used indian stuff before and have really never been a PJ 'cause I love nexxus before LHCF and I really really love nexxus after LHCF when I understood how to use the various products so even as a newbie, I tried a few things but basically stuck with nexxus premium line.  Now, I'm about to storm the web and local stores for indian hair ideas and products.
> 
> Thanks for the link to Leia's page, she's got some good stuff there for a novice to indian hair care. . .
> 
> Regards,
> Neroli




Wow, am so glad it came out well. I love henna too - thanks to Vixen and Sareca for journaling and sharing their experiences. I've done it twice and I am 10 weeks post and it loosened my new growth. I was thinking about it this morning as I looked in the mirror . . . all the little rollies at my hair line are waves now. Also, I have fine hair but the henna makes them nice and plump.

I want to do a deeper red but I think I will wait until after my relaxer.


----------



## HoneyDew

I know this may have been discussed on this thread, but there are SO MANY posts.

What is this business about henna not being good for relaxed hair? I have heard that so many times even before this thread started.

I see people are doing strand tests, but what are the effects.  Sorry if this is a repeat question.


----------



## Neroli

HoneyDew said:
			
		

> I know this may have been discussed on this thread, but there are SO MANY posts.
> 
> What is this business about henna not being good for relaxed hair? I have heard that so many times even before this thread started.
> 
> I see people are doing strand tests, but what are the effects.  Sorry if this is a repeat question.



As you can imagine, it has been discussed ad nausem on this thread and this one from a couple of year ago http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=4201 -- I just henna my 4b relaxed hair last night (I'm 8 weeks post) and I am astonished at how great my hair looks and feels, and the awesome awesome color!  The key for relaxed or any other kind of chemically treated hair is to use "body art quality" henna to avoid problems.  The other reason I think henna is actually better for relaxed hair that want to color and/or cover grey is henna adds permanent color without damage so if relaxed heads can avoid the "double whammy" damage that comes with relaxers AND chemical dyes -- both break down protein bonds in the hair in order to penetrate -- both cause damage to the outer layers of the hair shaft.

Henna, however does not break down protein bonds and does not penetrate the hair, but rather "coats" the hair with color and film (maybe the resin from the paste?) that actually makes hair STRONGER.

My hair feels awesome this morning and my 8 weeks post new growth is substantially "debulked" and not to mention my gorgeous "red glow"  . . .

I'm a research junkie and I read and read and read and I suspect that henna is the answer for SAFELY covering my greys as well as replacing "protein treatments" from now on.  I will continue to monitor my hair and post any adverse reactions going forward but if day 1 is anything to go by, it's da BOMB and there are numerous relaxed ladies on this site and others that succesfully henna . . .

If you're even thinking about, I suggest you read this thread and the much longer one in the link above.  It's worth it!

Regards,
Neroli (4b relaxed & hennaed!)


----------



## etapassilem

i want to dye my hair blonde with the henna , my hair is light brown what do i need to mix or do to get my hair blonde????


----------



## sareca

etapassilem said:
			
		

> i want to dye my hair blonde with the henna , my hair is light brown what do i need to mix or do to get my hair blonde????


Sorry, henna doesn't lighten hair. It can only make hair dark red or black. The resultings color depends on your current hair color, what you mix it with, how long you leave it on, and how often you repeat the treatment.


----------



## BrownBetty

How often do you all Henna?  I did my first application about 2 -3 weeks ago.


----------



## Neroli

MissVee said:
			
		

> How often do you all Henna?  I did my first application about 2 -3 weeks ago.



I just did my last night and I'm in love.  'm gonna wait and see how long it takes my new growth grey hairs to become noticeable before I do another.  The general consensus seems to be from once a month up to every 3 months depending - it looks to be a very individual thing (like most things!)

Regards,
Neroli (4b, relaxed & hennaed!)


----------



## etapassilem

sareca said:
			
		

> Sorry, henna doesn't lighten hair. It can only make hair dark red or black. The resultings color depends on your current hair color, what you mix it with, how long you leave it on, and how often you repeat the treatment.


 
I saw on on that website that you buy the henna , where people dyed there hair blonde.


----------



## Neroli

etapassilem said:
			
		

> I saw on on that website that you buy the henna , where people dyed there hair blonde.



Not Sareca, but which website and how did they do that using henna?

I think if they dyed blonde then they use some substance other than or mixed with the henna.  Pure NATURAL henna cannot dye hair blonde, it can only color hair shades of red, depending on your natural hair color.


----------



## LaNecia

Neroli said:
			
		

> Henna, however does not break down protein bonds and does not penetrate the hair, but rather "coats" the hair with color and film (maybe the resin from the paste?) that actually makes hair STRONGER.





			
				Actually according to Henna for Hair said:
			
		

> , When Lawsone migrates from the henna paste_* into your *_hair, it saturates the cuticle and binds with the keratin molecules.  Lawsone molecules makes the keratin strands  stronger, and more resistant to dessication.
> 
> The longer you leave moist henna paste on your hair, the more Lawsone will migrate _*into your *_hair and saturate the cuticle.



For information HOW it colors the hair check here.

Frequency of use: I used to do my henna treatments once a week, but only left on for an hour, it was more for conditioning than color. Now it's once every two or three weeks, again, more for conditioning than color.


----------



## Neroli

Vixxen, that is the same place I understood that henna does not break down the hair's protein bonds, as relaxers, perms and chemical dyes do, in order to penetrate into the cortex or inner layer of the hair.  These chemicals must CHANGE the hair stucture by breaking down protein bonds in order to penetrate into the hairs inner layer (cortex).

Henna does not enter the cortex, but rather coats the cuticle or outer layer of the hair and actually BINDS with the hair protein or keratin (rather than destroy it!) and thus not only deposits color in the cuticle but REPAIRS the cuticle or surface/outer layer of the hair when it binds with the surface proteins, giving it strength.  The diagram shows how the cortex or very inner layer remains untouched by the henna and only the cuticle is affected.

Thus, henna does not have to change (damage!) the hairs internal structure in order to color it, but rather acts on the outer surface layers (cuticle)  so no damage and indeed colors and adds strength to the cuticle.

Am I getting this wrong?

Regards,
Neroli (4b, relaxed & hennaed!)


----------



## LaNecia

***head spinning!!***

 Perhaps I am getting it wrong because I don't really understand the whole cortex, vortex, cybex and so on (   ) but I know that the henna DOESN'T change the structure of the hair.

Perhaps when I think of the term 'coating' I'm relating it to cellophanes which topically coat the hair shaft and gradually wash off BECAUSE it is a coating. Where as with henna, it can gradually fade (some but not totally) but it is very GRADUAL and thus considered to be a more 'permanent' coloring solution. There is a process whereby you can strip henna from the hair but it's risky because it is a chemical process which has to strip the color from the hair. 

So that's where in my thinking I come to: it penetrates the hair shaft but not in a damaging manner. I just read a thread where some ladies were trying to 'remove' henna from their hair without using chemicals...No Dice. There's not washing that henna right outta ya hurr, once it's in thurr!!


----------



## Neroli

VWVixxen said:
			
		

> ***head spinning!!***
> 
> Perhaps I am getting it wrong because I don't really understand the whole cortex, vortex, cybex and so on (   ) but I know that the henna DOESN'T change the structure of the hair.
> 
> Perhaps when I think of the term 'coating' I'm relating it to cellophanes which topically coat the hair shaft and gradually wash off BECAUSE it is a coating. Where as with henna, it can gradually fade (some but not totally) but it is very GRADUAL and thus considered to be a more 'permanent' coloring solution. There is a process whereby you can strip henna from the hair but it's risky because it is a chemical process which has to strip the color from the hair.
> 
> So that's where in my thinking I come to: it penetrates the hair shaft but not in a damaging manner. I just read a thread where some ladies were trying to 'remove' henna from their hair without using chemicals...No Dice. There's not washing that henna right outta ya hurr, once it's in thurr!!



cortex, vortex, cybex LOL!! Yeah, it can be a bit much but I'll say it again, I'm a complete research junkie (being an attorney makes that a GOOD thing!) and I delved into all things hair when I joined LHCF and spend hours, days, weeks trying to understand hair in general and how relaxers in particular work on hair.  The quick skinny is that hair has two general "layers" (there are more, but not relevant for this discussion . . . 

1.  cuticle:  outer layer of the hair shaft that under microscrope looks like the scales of fishes and it "opens" and "closes" depending on the stuff we use on our hair.  Healthy cuticles open and close readily and the "shine" on hair is from flawless cuticles, tightly closed causing the light to reflect of the surface of the hair.  if high pH products like relaxers are applied, the cuticles open up wide and if we do this alot (like touching up every 6 weeks) then the cutilcles or individuals scales become unable to "close" again or worse are permanently "eaten" away by the relaxers so that mositure and treatments cannot be retained inside the hair 'casue the cuticle has so many "holes" and "gaps" in it or it remains partially open and cannot close completely.  That's why relaxed hair is generally dry because the hair cannot keep mosture in PLUS the relaxer eats the cuticle (protein) that protect the inner structure of the hair -- double whammy every touchup!  This function of opening and closing is why pH is important (but that's a whole nother thread!)

2.  cortex:  the inner most layer of the hair and where relaxers and such must penetrate in order to change the structure (make straigter or curler) and in order for the cortex to be penetrated, the protein bonds linking the various outer layers to the cortex must be broken down (essentially damaged).  This is what henna will not do, it does not act to break down the protein bonds, but actually connects with and binds with them to form stronger protein links on the surface and does not act at all on cortex.  Indeed, the diagram at henna for hair shows how the henna leaves the cortex totally untouched.  THIS is what convinces me to try henna, because unlike commercial dyes, it does not penetrate the cortex and destroy protein links in the hair.  Lord knows my relaxer already does that!

Oh well, HTH

Regards,
Neroli (4b, relaxed & hennaed!)


----------



## Jaelin

Thanks for the explantions.

I am about to do my second treatment this coming weekend. My irst time was a few weeks ago. I was hoping to change my color but there were several reasons why that didn't work out. I should have all my bookmarked threads and the henna sites first but it was a total impluse. I had a packet of henna that was lying around for more than a year. 

No color change, but the conditioning was really great . Just on that one application, it's a keeper for me. I need to do some more research to figure out what to do to get my dark hair a bit red.


----------



## LaNecia

Neroli said:
			
		

> cortex, vortex, cybex LOL!! Yeah, it can be a bit much but I'll say it again, I'm a complete research junkie (being an attorney makes that a GOOD thing!) and I delved into all things hair when I joined LHCF and spend hours, days, weeks trying to understand hair in general and how relaxers in particular work on hair.  The quick skinny is that hair has two general "layers" (there are more, but not relevant for this discussion . . .



  In the words of Bo Peep from Toy Story..."I've found MY moving buddy!" 

Wow, that breaks it DOWN!! Thanks for the explanation!


----------



## Neroli

VWVixxen said:
			
		

> In the words of Bo Peep from Toy Story..."I've found MY moving buddy!"
> 
> Wow, that breaks it DOWN!! Thanks for the explanation!



LOL! cortex, vortex, cybex, your hair is still da bomb AND many thanks to you and Sareca for leading me down the road to hennaland . . .


----------



## sareca

Neroli said:
			
		

> LOL! cortex, vortex, cybex, your hair is still da bomb AND many thanks to you and Sareca for leading me down the road to hennaland . . .



Dang what'd I miss?  I guess I'll be doing some reading tonight.


----------



## LaNecia

sareca said:
			
		

> Dang what'd I miss?  I guess I'll be doing some reading tonight.



Lol, curl up with a good bottle of conditioner and enjoy!!


----------



## sweetgal

I'm afraid that it would dry out my hair


----------



## chocolatesis

Thanks so much for that detailed explanation *Neroli*. It feels good to understand the way the products you use work, which isn't always the case.  


By the way *Sareca*, your hair and color look georgeous.


----------



## BrownBetty

Okay I am going to henna again tomorrow...

I soo don't look forward to the mess!


----------



## BrownBetty

I did it again and it looks great.  It's darker, I used 90% coffee and tea in the mixture and a lot of coconut oil.  My hair wasn't as hard, I think the helped. My hair isn't as red.  I airdryed overnite and It feels nice.  Of course it was a mess to wash out.


----------



## sareca

MissVee said:
			
		

> I did it again and it looks great. It's darker, I used 90% coffee and tea in the mixture and a lot of coconut oil. My hair wasn't as hard, I think the helped. My hair isn't as red. I airdryed overnite and It feels nice. Of course it was a mess to wash out.



Congrats again.  

FYI, I just read on hennaforhair that adding pectin to the mix makes it easier to apply and easier to rinse out.  I'm planning to give that a shot in a few weeks.  My least favorite part is rinsing. Good thing you don't have to get it all in one shot.


----------



## Mestiza

This thread is as great as the use of henna on my hair!  I'd give it five more stars, if I could.


----------



## sareca

I have a henna update. I just henna'd. I'm going to indigo next weekend. Anyway, I use pectin to help it rinse easier and OH MY GOODNESS! It was perfect. I've had a harder time rinsing Emergencee out of my hair than henna w/ pectin. I'm in love and I'll never do it another way. It rinsed so cleanly it didn't even strain my towels. Did I mention I'm in ?

Thought you should know.


----------



## LaNecia

sareca said:
			
		

> I have a henna update. I just henna'd. I'm going to indigo next weekend. Anyway, I use pectin to help it rinse easier and OH MY GOODNESS! It was perfect. I've had a harder time rinsing Emergencee out of my hair than henna w/ pectin. I'm in love and I'll never do it another way. It rinsed so cleanly it didn't even strain my towels. Did I mention I'm in ?
> 
> Thought you should know.



I'm so happy for you!   I haven't had much luck with my pectin mixes, they are usually too runny. I haven't tried them again in over a month.  

Glad it worked for ya, care to share your mixing secret? :scratchch


----------



## sareca

VWVixxen said:
			
		

> I'm so happy for you!   I haven't had much luck with my pectin mixes, they are usually too runny. I haven't tried them again in over a month.
> 
> Glad it worked for ya, care to share your mixing secret? :scratchch


Thanks! I'm thrilled. Yours was runny? Really? Pectin is a thickener used for jams and jellies. We used it all the time to can peaches and apricots from our trees back home. Maybe you had bad pectin.

Here's what I did (I got the recipe from hennaforhair, of course):

I boiled 2 cups ACV
Added 1 tsp Pectin
Whisk until dissolved
Allow to boil 1 full minute
Allow to cool for a few seconds
Add to henna (and other dry ingredients)
Mix thoroughly

That's pretty much it. Try pectin again, I'm sure you'll love it.

ETA: whisk the pectin into the water it helps ensure even distribution and it's ok to add more ACV to get the right consistency.


----------



## LaNecia

Thanks Sareca, I'll give it a try on Friday. I'll use your recipe and see if I can get it right this time. =)


----------



## Neroli

sareca said:
			
		

> Thanks! I'm thrilled. Yours was runny? Really? Pectin is a thickener used for jams and jellies. We used it all the time to can peaches and apricots from our trees back home. Maybe you had bad pectin.
> 
> Here's what I did (I got the recipe from hennaforhair, of course):
> 
> I boiled 2 cups ACV
> Added 1 tsp Pectin
> Whisk until dissolved
> Allow to boil 1 full minute
> Allow to cool for a few seconds
> Add to henna (and other dry ingredients)
> Mixed thoroughly
> 
> That's pretty much it. Try pectin again, I'm sure you'll love it.



Thanks for the recipe Sareca.  I have a couple of questions:

1.  what kind of pectin did you use (apple, citrus, etc.)?
2.  was it a liquid or powder?
3.  what brand and where did you purchase?

Enquiring minds want to know! LOL.  I am considering using you recipe next time . . . 

TIA!


----------



## sareca

Neroli said:
			
		

> Thanks for the recipe Sareca.  I have a couple of questions:
> 
> 1.  what kind of pectin did you use (apple, citrus, etc.)?
> 2.  was it a liquid or powder?
> 3.  what brand and where did you purchase?
> 
> Enquiring minds want to know! LOL.  I am considering using you recipe next time . . .
> 
> TIA!



I foolishly used the powdered samples from hennaforhair at a $1 a tsp. Next time I'll use citrus pectin. I'm not sure what I was thinking with the samples. I can't remember the name, but the brand we use at home comes in a bright orange box.  But to be honest I don't think it matters. I think any pectin will do.  They didn't even tell you want brand or type on hennaforhair.

ETA: Yet another reason I love henna. It's really hard to do it wrong.


----------



## LaNecia

Neroli said:
			
		

> Thanks for the recipe Sareca.  I have a couple of questions:
> 
> 1.  what kind of pectin did you use (apple, citrus, etc.)?
> 2.  was it a liquid or powder?
> 3.  what brand and where did you purchase?
> 
> Enquiring minds want to know! LOL.  I am considering using you recipe next time . . .
> 
> TIA!



I found pectin (not sure what kind, will update after I get home) at WalMart over by the Mason Jars in the Kitchen Ware Section, $2.50 or so for a box (powder).


----------



## Neroli

Thanks Sareca.  I'll start looking around locally for pectin as I want to henna again in a couple of weeks.

BTW, I just purchase henna from www.fromnaturewithlove.com and I compared it to the little bit of mehandi henna I have left over and it is identical.  I am so excited because I paid $6.25 for 1 pound (423 grams) from FNWL whereas mehandi charges $6.50 for 100 grams!

hellooooo. . .


----------



## Neroli

VWVixxen said:
			
		

> I found pectin (not sure what kind, will update after I get home) at WalMart over by the Mason Jars in the Kitchen Ware Section, $2.50 or so for a box (powder).



Thanks Vixxen, I'll be waiting to hear from you . . .


----------



## sareca

Neroli said:
			
		

> Thanks Sareca.  I'll start looking around locally for pectin as I want to henna again in a couple of weeks.
> 
> BTW, I just purchase henna from www.fromnaturewithlove.com and I compared it to the little bit of mehandi henna I have left over and it is identical. I am so excited because I paid $6.25 for 1 pound (423 grams) from FNWL whereas mehandi charges $6.50 for 100 grams!
> 
> hellooooo. . .



Wow! That's a big ol' price difference.  Is it body art quality?


----------



## Neroli

sareca said:
			
		

> Wow! That's a big ol' price difference.  Is it body art quality?



Yep.  I was a bit skeptical myself at the price difference and I called FNWL to inquire and they said it can be used for body art or hair.  It looks and smells identical to the mehandi henna -- I cannot discern any difference whatsoever.  I am going to be the "lab experiment" and use it on myself in a couple of weeks and report back to ya'll.


----------



## LaNecia

Update: This is the pectin that I have







Ingredients: Dextrose, Pectin, Citric Acid. 

HTH


----------



## sareca

VWVixxen said:
			
		

> Update: This is the pectin that I have
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ingredients: Dextrose, Pectin, Citric Acid.
> 
> HTH



The citric acid will come in handy! They also sell samples of that on hennaforhair to use instead of fresh lemon juice.


----------



## JustKiya

Ooohh yes!! I henna'd last weekend, and I LOVE how my hair looks - it feels stronger, silkier, and it's DEFINITELY thicker.... I plan on henna'ing each time I retwist my hair so that I can have the darkest red possible.


----------



## sareca

nappywomyn said:
			
		

> Ooohh yes!! I henna'd last weekend, and I LOVE how my hair looks - it feels stronger, silkier, and it's DEFINITELY thicker.... I plan on henna'ing each time I retwist my hair so that I can have the darkest red possible.



Congrats! Welcome to the darkside (dark red that is).


----------



## Neroli

nappywomyn said:
			
		

> Ooohh yes!! I henna'd last weekend, and I LOVE how my hair looks - it feels stronger, silkier, and it's DEFINITELY thicker.... I plan on henna'ing each time I retwist my hair so that I can have the darkest red possible.



I just viewed your album and your hair looks so healthy.  Did you henna over the bleach/dye?  Does it appear that the henna "de-bulked"/loosen up your coils a bit?

I think the twists and red hair really suits your face and skin tone.  Very pretty!


----------



## Mestiza

sareca said:
			
		

> Thanks! I'm thrilled. Yours was runny? Really? Pectin is a thickener used for jams and jellies. We used it all the time to can peaches and apricots from our trees back home. Maybe you had bad pectin.
> 
> Here's what I did (I got the recipe from hennaforhair, of course):
> 
> I boiled 2 cups ACV
> Added 1 tsp Pectin
> Whisk until dissolved
> Allow to boil 1 full minute
> Allow to cool for a few seconds
> Add to henna (and other dry ingredients)
> Mix thoroughly
> 
> That's pretty much it. Try pectin again, I'm sure you'll love it.
> 
> ETA: whisk the pectin into the water it helps ensure even distribution and it's ok to add more ACV to get the right consistency.


I've been researching different henna mixes, today. I want to henna my hair again on tomorrow and wanted to try something new. I may have to wait to get some pectin, now b/c your recipe sounds divine.  Thanks for sharing it.


----------



## Mestiza

VWVixxen said:
			
		

> I found pectin (not sure what kind, will update after I get home) at WalMart over by the Mason Jars in the Kitchen Ware Section, $2.50 or so for a box (powder).





			
				VWVixxen said:
			
		

> Update: This is the pectin that I have
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ingredients: Dextrose, Pectin, Citric Acid.
> 
> HTH


Thank you so much for that info!  I must get some of that, ASAP.


----------



## hairlover

i bought some dark brown henna from www.mountainroseherbs.com and i just henna'd my sons hair, it turned his hair black instead of dark brown. what's that about? i usually buy from hennaforhair.com but i was curious about this other company. i think i'll just stick with what i know.


----------



## JustKiya

Neroli said:
			
		

> I just viewed your album and your hair looks so healthy. Did you henna over the bleach/dye? Does it appear that the henna "de-bulked"/loosen up your coils a bit?
> 
> I think the twists and red hair really suits your face and skin tone. Very pretty!


 
*smiles* Thank you - I've always wanted to be a redhead since I knew that people could change their hair color!! 
It *looks* healthy - but the ends were fragile and dry as ALLL get out.  I haven't posted my henna pictures yet - I'll most likely do that while I'm henna'ing THIS weekend.  The henna (and the post-twist trim I FINALLY gave myself) have certainly made my ends stronger and smoother. 
Yes, I henna'd over my dyed hair - since henna is a 'cellophane' type dye, I figured that it would go very nicely with the color I had - and it has. Not sure about my unbleached roots though - they might not show the color til the fourth/fifth henna cycle. 

The henna DEFINITELY loosened up my coils - DEFINITELY. I could see the difference as soon as I rinsed the henna out - it was quite suprising, actually.


----------



## LaNecia

nappywomyn said:
			
		

> Yes, I henna'd over my dyed hair - since henna is a 'cellophane' type dye, I figured that it would go very nicely with the color I had - and it has. Not sure about my unbleached roots though - they might not show the color til the fourth/fifth henna cycle..



Don't forget that henna doesn't 'WASH OUT' like a cellophane, it does DEPOSIT so once it's in there, it's like Prego!



			
				nappywomyn said:
			
		

> The henna DEFINITELY loosened up my coils - DEFINITELY. I could see the difference as soon as I rinsed the henna out - it was quite suprising, actually.



Thanks for mentioning this!  I had totally forgotten about this 'side effect' of Henna! I can use this to help me stretch my relaxer a bit longer since it will help with the new growth (I'm at 12 weeks post and I want to go to 16 weeks, maybe even 20). I guess I'm preparing my batch tonight after work


----------



## douglala

I am hopping on the bandwagon.  I order indigo, henna, and alma from the website earlier this week. I hope it gets here in time for the weekend. 


My hair is currently dark brown and the very top has that dark brown/red from the sun.... I want to get my hair to be jet black but not blue/black. I am afraid to use the indigo by itself b/c I don't want the blue/black.

*
What ratio of indigo and henna should I use in order to get my hair close to jet black but not blue black, without any red??
*There are so many recepies on this thread and the website that I am confused about which one to use. 

Is coffee necessary to achieve the color I mentioned?
Is the lemon juice necessary? Can I replace it with ACV?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## JustKiya

VWVixxen said:
			
		

> Don't forget that henna doesn't 'WASH OUT' like a cellophane, it does DEPOSIT so once it's in there, it's like Prego!


 
Oh yes!! That's one of the BEST parts about henna - it's Permanent!! 




			
				douglala said:
			
		

> What ratio of indigo and henna should I use in order to get my hair close to jet black but not blue black, without any red??
> There are so many recepies on this thread and the website that I am confused about which one to use.
> 
> Is coffee necessary to achieve the color I mentioned?
> Is the lemon juice necessary? Can I replace it with ACV?


 
You have to use Henna with the indigo as a carrier - indigo alone will wash out of your hair in a matter of weeks.  I don't know exactly what mix is needed - I'm going to try to go super red - did you look at the mixes on the hennaforhair website? 

You don't need coffee - that usually pushes it closer to brown/tones down the redness of the henna. 

You need a small amount of acid to trigger the henna release - lemon juice, ACV - I used red wine. You only need a LITTLE - the more acid you use, the dryer your hair is going to be. In hot weather, you might not actually need ANY in order to get the dye release to happen - that's going to be my experiment this weekend.


----------



## BrownBetty

VWVixxen said:
			
		

> Don't forget that henna doesn't 'WASH OUT' like a cellophane, it does DEPOSIT so once it's in there, it's like Prego!
> 
> 
> 
> *Thanks for mentioning this!  I had totally forgotten about this 'side effect' of Henna! I can use this to help me stretch my relaxer a bit longer since it will help with the new growth *(I'm at 12 weeks post and I want to go to 16 weeks, maybe even 20). I guess I'm preparing my batch tonight after work


 
I forgot about this.  I am sitting here wondering why my ng isn't acting crazy like it usually does by week 8.


----------



## douglala

nappywomyn said:
			
		

> Oh yes!! That's one of the BEST parts about henna - it's Permanent!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You have to use Henna with the indigo as a carrier - indigo alone will wash out of your hair in a matter of weeks.  I don't know exactly what mix is needed - I'm going to try to go super red - did you look at the mixes on the hennaforhair website?
> 
> You don't need coffee - that usually pushes it closer to brown/tones down the redness of the henna.
> 
> You need a small amount of acid to trigger the henna release - lemon juice, ACV - I used red wine. You only need a LITTLE - the more acid you use, the dryer your hair is going to be. In hot weather, you might not actually need ANY in order to get the dye release to happen - that's going to be my experiment this weekend.



I looked at the mixes on hennaforhair but no one had the jet black I was looking for. Everyone has some redness in there. One girl used the indigo alone but I don't want to do that. Especially after what you told me. 

If the coffee tones down the redness then should I use it to help bring me closer to my desired color - black with no red? 

TIA


----------



## sareca

douglala said:
			
		

> I looked at the mixes on hennaforhair but no one had the jet black I was looking for. Everyone has some redness in there. One girl used the indigo alone but I don't want to do that. Especially after what you told me.
> 
> If the coffee tones down the redness then should I use it to help bring me closer to my desired color - black with no red?
> 
> TIA



I'm doing straight indigo this weekend. The red was nice, but I've always wanted shiny strong jet black. I henna'd it yesterday because they recommend you henna first and this Friday I'm goin' for it. I already have my mix prepared.


----------



## Neroli

The henna for hair website recommends a two-step process to achieve jet black hair:

step 1:  henna by itself
step 2:  indigo by itself (on top of the henna)

I haven't tried it 'cause I like my reddish brown hair and I use henna by itself.  I think mixing henna and indigo together will not get black, but dark brown, depending on the mixture. . .


----------



## douglala

So henna by itself....
Then the indigo by itself......

Then that's what I will try......


----------



## douglala

sareca said:
			
		

> I'm doing straight indigo this weekend. The red was nice, but I've always wanted shiny strong jet black. I henna'd it yesterday because they recommend you henna first and this Friday I'm goin' for it. I already have my mix prepared.




Pul-leeze give us an update Friday night or Saturday morning.   

I am planning on doing mine Saturday afternoon so I would love to know how yours came out first. 

Will you be online Saturday morning so I could PM you??


----------



## sareca

douglala said:
			
		

> Pul-leeze give us an update Friday night or Saturday morning.
> 
> I am planning on doing mine Saturday afternoon so I would love to know how yours came out first.
> 
> Will you be online Saturday morning so I could PM you??



I won't be online Sat morning, we're laying new grass. It'll be late Friday night. But remember, indigo takes 24 hours to oxide so my pics wouldn't really show the final results. I'll put the pics in my album as soon as I'm done.


----------



## douglala

sareca said:
			
		

> I won't be online Sat morning, we're laying new grass. It'll be late Friday night. But remember, indigo takes 24 hours to oxide so my pics wouldn't really show the final results. I'll put the pics in my album as soon as I'm done.




Ok. No problem. Since I am now doing a two step process it looks like I may just do the henna Saturday and then the Indigo on Tuesday. Hope everything turns out well with the indigo for you!


Good luck with your grass laying!


----------



## Aubergold

so you can't do the henna & indigo back to back?


----------



## douglala

RavenIvygurl said:
			
		

> so you can't do the henna & indigo back to back?




Not sure....

Is there a recommended wait time between applications or can you do them back to back on the same day?

Does the second application prevent the full oxidation of the first application of henna if you do the second right away?


----------



## Neroli

Attached is a link to the henna for hair website that describes the henna 1st, indigo 2nd, process that achieves black hair and can be done back to back on the same day -- immediately after rinsing out the henna, apply indigo.

http://www.hennaforhair.com/indigo/gwynindigo.html


----------



## Neroli

Okay, I just retouched last night (affirm lye mild) and my hennaed hair looks awesome.  I have not noticed any negative effects in the last 24 hours; indeed, my hair seems strong and full and rich with color.  Hah!  I'm thinking that relaxers and henna go together alike bread and butter, peaches and cream, hot fudge and ice cream, meat and potatos, MSG and fried rice (LOL!) . . .


I plan to henna again in the next two to three weeks.  I can't wait . . .


----------



## sareca

Neroli said:
			
		

> Okay, I just retouched last night (affirm lye mild) and my hennaed hair looks awesome. I have not noticed any negative effects in the last 24 hours; indeed, my hair seems strong and full and rich with color. Hah! I'm thinking that relaxers and henna go together alike bread and butter, peaches and cream, hot fudge and ice cream, meat and potatos, MSG and fried rice (LOL!) . . .
> 
> I plan to henna again in the next two to three weeks.  I can't wait . . .


 Stop, you're making my hungry.   I'm glad it worked for you!


----------



## sareca

douglala said:
			
		

> Ok. No problem. Since I am now doing a two step process it looks like I may just do the henna Saturday and then the Indigo on Tuesday. Hope everything turns out well with the indigo for you!
> 
> 
> Good luck with your grass laying!



Change of plans! I got home earlier than I expected today so I slapped the indigo in. It's been in for 25 minutes now. I'm going to apply heat for the remaining 20 minutes then rinse.  

I'm actually excited about the grass. It's Zoysia and I've read a ton about it. When my hubby said "Let's do it,"  I acted like hair products had just come in the mail.


----------



## BrownBetty

sareca said:
			
		

> Change of plans! I got home earlier than I expected today so I slapped the indigo in. It's been in for 25 minutes now. I'm going to apply heat for the remaining 20 minutes then rinse.
> 
> I'm actually excited about the grass. It's Zoysia and I've read a ton about it. When my hubby said "Let's do it," I acted like hair products had just come in the mail.


 

sareca - did you order the pectin from the henna site?  can I use regular pectin from the store?


----------



## sareca

MissVee said:
			
		

> sareca - did you order the pectin from the henna site?  can I use regular pectin from the store?



I got it from the henna site, but I won't do that again. I got caught up in a sample craze. Vixxen is using plain ol' citrus pectin from the store and that's what I'm going to use for now on.


----------



## sareca

All done. 






It's not that dramatic under the light. The before picture is more black cherry and the after is more coffee.  






But, you can definitely see a difference in regular lighting. I secretly hoped for coffee highlights when I first started to henna. My original mixes had coffee, but it didn't give me coffee color. I'm pretty pleased although it's NO WHERE NEAR blue-black. But it is darker than the synthetic temp dye that cause my first set back in March. The picture's in my signature. 

NE-way, ya'll will be happy to know indigo seems to condition hair just as well as henna. It feels very strong (but not hard or rough). But I'm sure the protein treatment earlier this week didn't hurt that. 

So I used indigo and pectin (that I prepared using the recipe I gave Vixxen).
I left it on for 25 minutes w/o heat (I was on the phone) and 20 minutes w/ heat. I didn't poo this time, but rinsed and conditioned w/ my precious (Aveda). 

I'll take some pics in the sun tomorrow.

ETA: There are more pics in my album.


----------



## Mestiza

sareca said:
			
		

> All done.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's not that dramatic under the light. The before picture is more black cherry and the after is more coffee.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But, you can definitely see a difference in regular lighting. I secretly hoped for coffee highlights when I first started to henna. My original mixes had coffee, but it didn't give me coffee color. I'm pretty pleased although it's NO WHERE NEAR blue-black. But it is darker than the synthetic temp dye that cause my first set back in March. The picture's in my signature.
> 
> NE-way, ya'll will be happy to know indigo seems to condition hair just as well as henna. It feels very strong (but not hard or rough). But I'm sure the protein treatment earlier this week didn't hurt that.
> 
> So I used indigo and pectin (that I prepared using the recipe I gave Vixxen).
> I left it on for 25 minutes w/o heat (I was on the phone) and 20 minutes w/ heat. I didn't poo this time, but rinsed and conditioned w/ my precious (Aveda).
> 
> I'll take some pics in the sun tomorrow.
> 
> ETA: There are more pics in my album.


Your hair looks beautiful! 

I absolutely love blue-black hair, too.  So, I must get some indigo along w/ the pectin. In fact, I need to check to see if it has arrived at the store across town, yet. If not, then I'll have to check online. How much do you think that I would need? My hair is overall thick, coarse (thick strands) and almost hip length.

TIA


----------



## sareca

Mestiza said:
			
		

> Your hair looks beautiful!
> 
> I absolutely love blue-black hair, too.  So, I must get some indigo along w/ the pectin. In fact, I need to check to see if it has arrived at the store across town, yet. If not, then I'll have to check online. How much do you think that I would need? My hair is overall thick, coarse (thick strands) and almost hip length.
> 
> TIA



Thanks! 
Hip Length?! Whoa.  Hennaforhair says...

100g will dye short hair. 
 200g will dye collar length straight hair. 
 300g will dye shoulder length straight hair. 
 500g will dye waist length hair. 
 I use 500 g and my hair goes to my fingertips.


----------



## douglala

sareca said:
			
		

> All done.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's not that dramatic under the light. The before picture is more black cherry and the after is more coffee.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But, you can definitely see a difference in regular lighting. I secretly hoped for coffee highlights when I first started to henna. My original mixes had coffee, but it didn't give me coffee color. I'm pretty pleased although it's NO WHERE NEAR blue-black. But it is darker than the synthetic temp dye that cause my first set back in March. The picture's in my signature.
> 
> NE-way, ya'll will be happy to know indigo seems to condition hair just as well as henna. It feels very strong (but not hard or rough). But I'm sure the protein treatment earlier this week didn't hurt that.
> 
> So I used indigo and pectin (that I prepared using the recipe I gave Vixxen).
> I left it on for 25 minutes w/o heat (I was on the phone) and 20 minutes w/ heat. I didn't poo this time, but rinsed and conditioned w/ my precious (Aveda).
> 
> I'll take some pics in the sun tomorrow.
> ETA: There are more pics in my album.




Whoa!!! I like it!!!!! I can't wait to do mine....

Now it the darn thing will arrive in the mail already.......
I ordered it since early Monday morning..................


----------



## Mestiza

sareca said:
			
		

> Thanks!
> Hip Length?! Whoa.  Hennaforhair says...
> 
> 100g will dye short hair.
> 200g will dye collar length straight hair.
> 300g will dye shoulder length straight hair.
> 500g will dye waist length hair.
> I use 500 g and my hair goes to my fingertips.


Yeah, this length is sneaking up on me  and the increase in washes seems to be making it grow faster, too.

Thanks for the info! :wink2:


----------



## sareca

douglala said:
			
		

> Whoa!!! I like it!!!!! I can't wait to do mine....
> 
> Now it the darn thing will arrive in the mail already.......
> I ordered it since early Monday morning..................



Thanks!


----------



## Neroli

SAreca!!!! Your hair is beautiful and the color is totally awesome.

Now you got me wanting to indigo -- I still have the 100g I originally ordered but didn't use 'cause I like the henna by itself.  Oh well, I'll just hold on to it until I want to go darker, but I am sooooo loving my red hair . . . 

Thank you again for starting this thread and starting a whole new hennalution (henna revolution!)  . . .


----------



## LaNecia

Sareca, your hair looks HOT!! Wow! That's NICE. Alright, I'm going to order some indigo...my roots (about 3 inches) are still a lot lighter/REDDER than my ends which I colored with Bigen Brown Black (huh, should've just said BLACK).

Thanks for sharing your success, henna is the best thing to have happened to my hair since LHCF.


----------



## sareca

VWVixxen said:
			
		

> Sareca, your hair looks HOT!! Wow! That's NICE. Alright, I'm going to order some indigo...my roots (about 3 inches) are still a lot lighter/REDDER than my ends which I colored with Bigen Brown Black (huh, should've just said BLACK).
> 
> Thanks for sharing your success, henna is the best thing to have happened to my hair since LHCF.


Thanks  I was feelin' all... Aaliyah in that last one. Anyway, I  me some henna too.  I can't wait to see what it looks like when it oxidizes. It only takes 24 hours for indigo to oxidize.


----------



## JustKiya

Mestiza said:
			
		

> Yeah, this length is sneaking up on me  and the increase in washes seems to be making it grow faster, too.
> 
> Thanks for the info! :wink2:


 
Hip length!!???!! Dang girl, how you gon have hair like that and not offer up no pictures???  

I wanna see, I wanna see!!!!


----------



## sareca

Neroli said:
			
		

> SAreca!!!! Your hair is beautiful and the color is totally awesome.
> 
> Now you got me wanting to indigo -- I still have the 100g I originally ordered but didn't use 'cause I like the henna by itself. Oh well, I'll just hold on to it until I want to go darker, but I am sooooo loving my red hair . . .
> 
> Thank you again for starting this thread and starting a whole new hennalution (henna revolution!)  . . .



@ henna revolution. I'm glad ya'll enjoy henna as much as I do. But, I credit Vixxen for starting me on my henna journey. She was my henna inspiriation and still is.


----------



## Neroli

sareca said:
			
		

> @ henna revolution. I'm glad ya'll enjoy henna as much as I do. But, I credit Vixxen for starting me on my henna journey. She was my henna inspiriation and still is.



Yeah, you and Ms. Vixxen got this movement started again with the great info, photos and updates -- ya'll got me going and I thank the Good Lord for it.  Folks who see me since I got hennaed can't figure out why I look much younger 'cause the grey is gone but the color looks so subtle, it doesn't appear like I colored.

I never even tried the chemical dyes 'cause I knew that would require high maintenanace and I already had my hands full with my relaxed hair. Henna is so simple, but so effective that I can't get over why more ladies don't henna, but resort to the damaging chemicals.

Knowledge is Power!  More Power to the Henna Revolution!


----------



## fancypants007

sareca said:
			
		

> All done.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's not that dramatic under the light. The before picture is more black cherry and the after is more coffee.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But, you can definitely see a difference in regular lighting. I secretly hoped for coffee highlights when I first started to henna. My original mixes had coffee, but it didn't give me coffee color. I'm pretty pleased although it's NO WHERE NEAR blue-black. But it is darker than the synthetic temp dye that cause my first set back in March. The picture's in my signature.
> 
> NE-way, ya'll will be happy to know indigo seems to condition hair just as well as henna. It feels very strong (but not hard or rough). But I'm sure the protein treatment earlier this week didn't hurt that.
> 
> So I used indigo and pectin (that I prepared using the recipe I gave Vixxen).
> I left it on for 25 minutes w/o heat (I was on the phone) and 20 minutes w/ heat. I didn't poo this time, but rinsed and conditioned w/ my precious (Aveda).
> 
> I'll take some pics in the sun tomorrow.
> 
> ETA: There are more pics in my album.



Your hair color looks beautiful! I'm going to do another henna treatment tomorrow and this time I'm going to use 1 tsp. of vinegar and water opposed to adding orange juice. I also add honey to my mixture, (it makes it easier to apply and remove). I'm also going to do something different and sit under my hair dryer for 1 hour instead of waiting about 3 hours. I just gave myself a henna treatment about 2 weeks ago, and I'm going to do it again. I apply coconut oil the night before and wash it out the next day and then I apply my henna on damp hair. I'm looking for that reddish brown/auburny look. I hope I achieve it.


----------



## sareca

Neroli said:
			
		

> Yeah, you and Ms. Vixxen got this movement started again with the great info, photos and updates -- ya'll got me going and I thank the Good Lord for it. Folks who see me since I got hennaed can't figure out why I look much younger 'cause the grey is gone but the color looks so subtle, it doesn't appear like I colored.
> 
> I never even tried the chemical dyes 'cause I knew that would require high maintenanace and I already had my hands full with my relaxed hair. Henna is so simple, but so effective that I can't get over why more ladies don't henna, but resort to the damaging chemicals.
> 
> Knowledge is Power!  More Power to the Henna Revolution!



My favorite part about henna is it's hard to do it wrong. It's beautiful, it covers grays, it conditions like nobody's business, and it's natural. It just doesn't get any better.


----------



## sareca

fancypants007 said:
			
		

> Your hair color looks beautiful! I'm going to do another henna treatment tomorrow and this time I'm going to use 1 tsp. of vinegar and water opposed to adding orange juice. I also add honey to my mixture, (it makes it easier to apply and remove). I'm also going to do something different and sit under my hair dryer for 1 hour instead of waiting about 3 hours. I just gave myself a henna treatment about 2 weeks ago, and I'm going to do it again. I apply coconut oil the night before and wash it out the next day and then I apply my henna on damp hair. I'm looking for that reddish brown/auburny look. I hope I achieve it.



Good luck and let us know how it goes.


----------



## Mestiza

nappywomyn said:
			
		

> Hip length!!???!! Dang girl, how you gon have hair like that and not offer up no pictures???
> 
> I wanna see, I wanna see!!!!



I may start an album and post pics if I get a digital camera.


----------



## Mestiza

Neroli said:
			
		

> Yeah, you and Ms. Vixxen got this movement started again with the great info, photos and updates -- ya'll got me going and I thank the Good Lord for it.  Folks who see me since I got hennaed can't figure out why I look much younger 'cause the grey is gone but the color looks so subtle, it doesn't appear like I colored.
> 
> I never even tried the chemical dyes 'cause I knew that would require high maintenanace and I already had my hands full with my relaxed hair. Henna is so simple, but so effective that I can't get over why more ladies don't henna, but resort to the damaging chemicals.
> 
> Knowledge is Power!  More Power to the Henna Revolution!


Yay, to the Henna Movement! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I really think that a lot of hairstylists have drilled into people's heads that henna will do harm to their hair and that has made them very reluctant or fearful to try it.


----------



## Mestiza

VWVixxen said:
			
		

> I found pectin (not sure what kind, will update after I get home) at WalMart over by the Mason Jars in the Kitchen Ware Section, $2.50 or so for a box (powder).


I bought some from Wal-mart, today. They overcharged me and I had to go to the Customer Service Department. The price on the shelf was $1.77 for a 1.75 oz. box, but I was charged $3.32.  The CSR told me that it has gone up to $3.32. Of course, she had to sell it to me for the posted price, although, Ms. Attitude didn't want to.


----------



## sareca

I've been talking to one of my co-workers about henna off and on for the last couple of months. Well about a month ago she decided she wanted to try henna. I explained to her that it only colored hair red or reddish and she "Oh," and looked very disappointed. She didn't mention it again. Well yesterday she did her first henna treatment. She used clear just to see if it would condition as well as she liked, but she ordered samples of indigo and henna and tested them on harvested hair. When I asked what made her change her mind about being a redhead she basically said _my hair_. She said watching my hair transform into super shiny and healthy made her rethink red. Did I mention she's Italian? A white girl has been coveting my henna'd hair. Why does that please me so much?


----------



## sareca

Here's my indigo/henna vs. indigo only comparison.






Both photos are about 90% dry. Don't worry, the indigo didn't take the curl out of my hair silica did. I'm gonna cut back. I texturized on purpose and now I have relaxed hair.  But extremely soft skin.   Anyway, where are the rest of y'alls photos? Hmmm? I KNOW ya'll have some.


----------



## LaNecia

sareca said:
			
		

> @ henna revolution. I'm glad ya'll enjoy henna as much as I do. But, I credit Vixxen for starting me on my henna journey. She was my henna inspiriation and still is.



Awww, thank you! 

You keep me inspired to stay with it...in fact...



			
				sareca said:
			
		

> Anyway, where are the rest of y'alls photos? Hmmm? I KNOW ya'll have some.



I'll have photos tomorrow! I just did a relaxer retouch with the Infamous Silk Elements Mild Lye. I'm doing a henna treatment in a few minutes using the Cassia and water with a personal herb mix of Rosehips (2 tbs), Hisbiscus (3 tbs), Alfalfa (2 tbsp), Catnip (2 tbsp), Nettle (2 tbsp) and Horsetail Silica (2 tbsp). I'll add this to the Pectin... 

The mad scientist is cooking in the kitchen...check out the water color from my herb mix!! This is a pic of my hair color pre-treatment.


----------



## fancypants007

I did my henna treatment on saturday with success but I don't understand why it seem to turn my hair a richer black color. I was opting for the auburny/reddish brown color since I did a henna treatment 2 weeks ago. I did something different this time. I use hot water and about 1 1/2 tsp. of vinegar and I added honey and evoo to the mix and let it sit for about 17 hours. I applied to my hair and then sit under the hair dryer for about 1 hour. I deep conditioned after washing it out and my hair appears to be more black then red. I don't understand. Can one of you experts help me to understand. The few grays I have, it didn't turn them black, they are still reddish brown. I just thought the more you add henna to your hair that it builds up until you have this reddish brown hair. Sarcea, I love your hair when it's the reddish brown color. That is the color I am trying to achieve. I think the next time i henna, I will add cloves to my mix and stick with the orange juice for more dye release. I will cover my hair and wait it out for 3 hours or 4 to try to achieve the reddish brown look. Any other suggestions would be welcome.


----------



## bgsix

sareca said:
			
		

> I've been talking to one of my co-workers about henna off and on for the last couple of months. Well about a month ago she decided she wanted to try henna. I explained to her that it only colored hair red or reddish and she "Oh," and looked very disappointed. She didn't mention it again. Well yesterday she did her first henna treatment. She used clear just to see if it would condition as well as she liked, but she ordered samples of indigo and henna and tested them on harvested hair. When I asked what made her change her mind about being a redhead she basically said _my hair_. She said watching my hair transform into super shiny and healthy made her rethink red. Did I mention she's Italian? A white girl has been coveting my henna'd hair. Why does that please me so much?


Sareca 

If I understand correctly henna does not make your darker, it gives the hair a reddish hue? The only way to achieve dark or black hair is to do henna AND indigo? Henna can be purchased in "clear"?  What is pectin?

Sorry for all those questions, but I'm at work & these crazy folk keep interrupting and I can't read thru the entire thread.

I just wanna cover these gray hairs and get that shine like you have. Please help.


----------



## LaNecia

Finished up with the Cassia Mix last night...this morning there is no discernable color change as a result of the liquid mix added...the lighting is hard to tell, will update this evening.

My hair feels good though.


----------



## Neroli

fancypants007 said:
			
		

> I did my henna treatment on saturday with success but I don't understand why it seem to turn my hair a richer black color. I was opting for the auburny/reddish brown color since I did a henna treatment 2 weeks ago. I did something different this time. I use hot water and about 1 1/2 tsp. of vinegar and I added honey and evoo to the mix and let it sit for about 17 hours. I applied to my hair and then sit under the hair dryer for about 1 hour. I deep conditioned after washing it out and my hair appears to be more black then red. I don't understand. Can one of you experts help me to understand. The few grays I have, it didn't turn them black, they are still reddish brown. I just thought the more you add henna to your hair that it builds up until you have this reddish brown hair. Sarcea, I love your hair when it's the reddish brown color. That is the color I am trying to achieve. I think the next time i henna, I will add cloves to my mix and stick with the orange juice for more dye release. I will cover my hair and wait it out for 3 hours or 4 to try to achieve the reddish brown look. Any other suggestions would be welcome.



Henna is a red.  If your hair black, then henna makes it a richer black with very subtle red highlights but it will not turn black hair red.  It will turn grey hair red and over time dark red, but it will not turn grey hair black.  Henna is red.

If you want black hair, then you must use henna with indigo to darken the color either by mixing henna and indigo and applying in one step or by using two step process by applying henna only first, then applying indigo on top of the henna. 

I'm sure the others will add their thoughts . . .


----------



## bgsix

Thanks for chiming in Neroli. You answered all of my questions that I posted for Sareca. You guys are the best.


----------



## sareca

Neroli said:
			
		

> Henna is a red. If your hair black, then henna makes it a richer black with very subtle red highlights but it will not turn black hair red. It will turn grey hair red and over time dark red, but it will not turn grey hair black. Henna is red.
> 
> If you want black hair, then you must use henna with indigo to darken the color either by mixing henna and indigo and applying in one step or by using two step process by applying henna only first, then applying indigo on top of the henna.
> 
> I'm sure the others will add their thoughts . . .


What she said. 

I have a visual aid. This composite was originally take to show how my curl pattern has changed over the last 6 months, but it also shows various stages of henna.





The last one (right) was after silica and my first indigo only treatment, but my hair was straight like that before I indigo'd. Anyway, you can see in the After Henna photo it is darker than before. 





My hair didn't start out this red. It actually 'faded' to red over a few weeks.
HTH

If you haven't been to hennaforhair.com/mixes then check it out too.  I used to add paprika to mine to get a warmer red.


----------



## Neroli

Sareca, are you using silica internally or applying topically?  What brand are you using and how are you taking?

Girl, your hair is simply gorgeous . . .


----------



## sareca

Neroli said:
			
		

> Sareca, are you using silica internally or applying topically?  What brand are you using and how are you taking?
> 
> Girl, your hair is simply gorgeous . . .



Thanks  I'm kinda annoyed about the curls. My favorite thing about my hair was I had the best of both worlds. Curls when I want curls and straight w/o direct heat. Not anymore.  My skin feels like butta tho. So I'm on kinda on the fence. N-E-way, I take it internally. Here's my brand...





The box says 6 drops/day. I drop it in to my Acai/MSM/Crystal Light concoction. I've taken the pills too. They work about the same.


----------



## sareca

VWVixxen said:
			
		

> Finished up with the Cassia Mix last night...this morning there is no discernable color change as a result of the liquid mix added...the lighting is hard to tell, will update this evening.
> 
> My hair feels good though.



Were you trying to modify the color or just conditioning?


----------



## LaNecia

It was mostly just curiousity to see if the other ingredients would affect the coloring of the hair when used in conjunction with the Cassia. If they're mixed with the henna they do (the hisbiscus anyway) so I was just wonderin'.


----------



## Neroli

VWVixxen said:
			
		

> It was mostly just curiousity to see if the other ingredients would affect the coloring of the hair when used in conjunction with the Cassia. If they're mixed with the henna they do (the hisbiscus anyway) so I was just wonderin'.



I just ordered cassia obovata and hibiscus powder for conditioning, not coloring.  And am so glad you're already there!  Good to know the hibiscus added to cassia did not change your hair color (thanks for being the lab experiment on that one!).  I have a few questions:

Did the hibiscus make the application and rinsing out the cassia easier?
Did the hibiscus provide significant extra conditioning than if cassia by itself?
How significant is the color change when hibiscus is added to henna?
Did the hibiscus make application and rrinsing out the henna easier?
Also, can you share your cassia/hibiscus recipe?

TIA for your answers!


----------



## LaNecia

Neroli said:
			
		

> I just ordered cassia obovata and hibiscus powder for conditioning, not coloring.  And am so glad you're already there!  Good to know the hibiscus added to cassia did not change your hair color (thanks for being the lab experiment on that one!).  I have a few questions:
> 
> Did the hibiscus make the application and rinsing out the cassia easier?
> Did the hibiscus provide significant extra conditioning than if cassia by itself?
> How significant is the color change when hibiscus is added to henna?
> Did the hibiscus make application and rrinsing out the henna easier?
> Also, can you share your cassia/hibiscus recipe?
> 
> TIA for your answers!



Doing a  by post before the IS team comes up to confiscate my 'puter 


I haven't checked my hair in the full light so I won't know if there was any color impact from the Hibiscus....I didn't use powder but boiled the herbs, the powder when applied with the Cassia may yield a different coloring result? I do not believe that Hisbiscus has any conditioning properties (but I've never researched that either) :scratchch

Rinse out easier? I've never used the Cassia before though I've had it a long time (3 months). It rinsed a little easier but I used the pectin (thank you SARECA!!) so that may have been why. Basically it was just like the henna except it didn't smell as strong which is good because both my guys can't stand the smell of henna.

The application was the same. One thing that is WONDERFUL is that the Cassia is truly neutral! I took a picture of my gloves after I put the Cassia in my hair (will post later) and they were still white, no staining whatsoever, not even from the Hibiscus. There was no staining on the counter top or flooring in the bathroom.

I used ElderBerry Juice in my mom's henna mixture and her hair came out the darkest we've seen it yet on an initial application (she has grey/whites) so it was easy to see the coloring on her new growth. I used the same mix I always use for her:

100 Grams Mehandi Henna
50  Grams Amla Powder
1/4 cup ACV
25 drops of Tea Tree Oil
3 Tbsp of ElderBerry (boiled in water to release color from herbs).
Enough water to make the consistency she likes

My mix was:

200 Grams Cassia
2 tbsp Amla Powder
2 tbsp RoseHips
3 tbsp Hisbiscus Herbs
Alfalfa, Nettle, Horstetail silica, catnip (that's call I can remember right now).

I boiled the herbs from 6 cups of water down to 3.5 cups...it was the color of Cranberry juice when finished.

I mixed that w/the Pectin (1.5 tbsp), then mixed that with the Cassia Powder. One complaint is that the Cassia stayed a bit lumpy though I mixed it for a while w/my spatula. I wish I could use a wire wisk, it would make it so much easier but you're not supposed to use metal w/henna (though I don't know why).

I have enough of my mix left for two more application...so in the freezer it goes until next time.


----------



## Sarafina

I'm thinking of joining this henna revolution.  Is it possible to get henna that already has all the ingredients needed for the treatment, or do I have to buy all of it separetely?

If so, my revolution might have to wait till December.  School is starting and I'm on a tight budget.


----------



## LaNecia

Henna itself is not expensive. Locally, I can purchase 100 grams of Mehandi for $2.49 and 200 Grams for $3.49, depends on the brand. 100 grams is plenty for a thick application on my hair). Body quality henna from the web costs more, I think you get what you pay for but I haven't used that kind yet so I'm speculating but Body Quality henna is supposed to provide a better stain.

If you want to add ACV, I don't think that's expensive (I don't remember, I have a gallon) Or just use Lemon or Orange Juice as a terp. Keep in mind that you don't have to use a terp but it will help the color to release faster. You can also go to stores like Whole Foods that even have Citric Acid in the bulk herb isle that you can buy, that's cheap and won't spoil like Lemons or Orange Juice. In fact, if some of the Whole Foods even have the Henna in the bulk herb section as well (the one by my house does), I'm just not sure on the freshness because I don't know how often they rotate the herbs if they aren't a frequently purchased item. To keep the henna fresh, it should be in an air tight container, their containers are not.

Really that's all you need for your henna application. If you want to use it as a conditioner and not a color release, you don't even need to let it terp or bother with the additives for color release.

ETA: Before I knew of the terps, I was using it after mixing it with just water, waiting about 30 minutes (just however long it took to get towels, gloves and stuff together). While I didn't get much color, the conditioning was still superb. 
HTH.


----------



## sareca

Sarafina said:
			
		

> I'm thinking of joining this henna revolution. Is it possible to get henna that already has all the ingredients needed for the treatment, or do I have to buy all of it separetely?
> 
> If so, my revolution might have to wait till December.  School is starting and I'm on a tight budget.


The revolution doesn't wait. I know what you mean. My pjisms have been totally out of control. I've made my last hair related purchase for the rest of the month.  

N-e-way, the only thing you need is the ACV and henna.  Everything else is just to modify the color or for _extra_ conditioning. My henna mixes used to have a lot of stuff, but now I just use ACV and pectin. The pectin is optional.


----------



## Sarafina

Thanks VWVixen and Sareca.  The revolution can no loger wait .

So let me get this straight.  I can just use the henna and and ACV or citric stuff, and I'm good to go?  I did want a little color too .  I can definitely afford some ACV or citric ??? from Whole Foods.  I wanted to get the henna from hennaforhair.com.

Which brand of ACV and the citric stuff are ya'll using?  I've heard ACV and citric acid can strip the hair.

 Muchas Gracias


----------



## LaNecia

Sarafina said:
			
		

> Thanks VWVixen and Sareca.  The revolution can no loger wait .



DO IT, DO IT, DO IT!!!!  



			
				Sarafina said:
			
		

> So let me get this straight.  I can just use the henna and and ACV or citric stuff, and I'm good to go?  I did want a little color too .  I can definitely afford some ACV or citric ??? from Whole Foods.  I wanted to get the henna from hennaforhair.com.



Yes that's all you need, unless your hair is VERY dark to start, you should see some color change, the more you use it, the more it deposits color (it's a gradual thing so the color you see the first time, won't be the same color you see the next time, until your hair reaches it's 'henna receiving capacity'.

Hennaforhair sells citric acid too so it can be a one stop shop!



			
				Sarafina said:
			
		

> Which brand of ACV and the citric stuff are ya'll using?  I've heard ACV and citric acid can strip the hair.



If you're concerned about that, use less, say 1/4 cup, you just may have to let it sit longer, say 12-24 hours to get good color release and you can always add oil to it WHEN apply it to your hair *(not in the mix until you ready to use it)*.


----------



## sareca

VWVixxen said:
			
		

> Doing a  by post before the IS team comes up to confiscate my 'puter
> 
> 
> I haven't checked my hair in the full light so I won't know if there was any color impact from the Hibiscus....I didn't use powder but boiled the herbs, the powder when applied with the Cassia may yield a different coloring result? I do not believe that Hisbiscus has any conditioning properties (but I've never researched that either) :scratchch
> 
> Rinse out easier? I've never used the Cassia before though I've had it a long time (3 months). It rinsed a little easier but I used the pectin (thank you SARECA!!) so that may have been why. Basically it was just like the henna except it didn't smell as strong which is good because both my guys can't stand the smell of henna.
> 
> The application was the same. One thing that is WONDERFUL is that the Cassia is truly neutral! I took a picture of my gloves after I put the Cassia in my hair (will post later) and they were still white, no staining whatsoever, not even from the Hibiscus. There was no staining on the counter top or flooring in the bathroom.
> 
> I used ElderBerry Juice in my mom's henna mixture and her hair came out the darkest we've seen it yet on an initial application (she has grey/whites) so it was easy to see the coloring on her new growth. I used the same mix I always use for her:
> 
> 100 Grams Mehandi Henna
> 50  Grams Amla Powder
> 1/4 cup ACV
> 25 drops of Tea Tree Oil
> 3 Tbsp of ElderBerry (boiled in water to release color from herbs).
> Enough water to make the consistency she likes
> 
> My mix was:
> 
> 200 Grams Cassia
> 2 tbsp Amla Powder
> 2 tbsp RoseHips
> 3 tbsp Hisbiscus Herbs
> Alfalfa, Nettle, Horstetail silica, catnip (that's call I can remember right now).
> 
> I boiled the herbs from 6 cups of water down to 3.5 cups...it was the color of Cranberry juice when finished.
> 
> I mixed that w/the Pectin (1.5 tbsp), then mixed that with the Cassia Powder. One complaint is that the Cassia stayed a bit lumpy though I mixed it for a while w/my spatula.* I wish I could use a wire wisk, it would make it so much easier but you're not supposed to use metal w/henna (though I don't know why).
> *
> I have enough of my mix left for two more application...so in the freezer it goes until next time.



 Really?  Oopsy. I've doing that...um.. since I started.  Hey wait a minute. Fia, who's pectin recipe I used, said use a whisk and Mehndskinart sells some kinda of traditional silver bowl for mixing your henna.  Are you sure we're not supposed to do it?

Oh and you're welcome.  The pectin made it big difference for me. If it wasn't a crazy difference in rinse time and effort I'd say add pectin. For real.


----------



## LaNecia

I read that some where and it stuck with me. However, I have been on sites and the HennaForHair Forum and some of the ladies use a wire wisk with no evident problems. I'll see if I still have that info and post a link to it. I've just not done it because of that, but my mom did and she didn't have a problem with it either.

I say, if it's not broken, don't fix it...keep on whisking!!! 

ETA: Here's one reference to it: http://henna.radico.com/hair-colouring.html

But I just looked at HennaforHair site and they use metal tip applicators for the body art application.


----------



## sareca

Ok last two things and I'll go get a life.

1) Me and the coworker that I mentioned decided to go in on the 100 X 100g of from Mehndiskinart.com. We actually going to get 100X100g henna and 100X100g indigo and split 'em. So we each have 50g of henna and indigo. Brawhahah (evil laugh) I'm never buying and waiting for delivery (grrr) of henna or indigo again. BTW, she completely loved her strand test. I talked her into testing a strand on her head after she found the right color on her strand test. It was beautiful! She has brownish blonde hair. She used tumeric in her mix and it really pushes the color from wine color to brown. :scratchch

2) Vixxen! Girl, why didn't you tell me about amla powder and water. I'd been mixing it in my henna. Amla by itself is awesome. I just did a treatment w/ hot water, amla, tumeric, and cloves. I'm still tweaking the color of my hair a little and tumeric has some serious power. My palms are faint yellow cause I didn't wear gloves. I had no idea it was that strong. Now I'm wondering what my hair looks like...  I guess I'll find out later.


----------



## Sarafina

Perfect.  Thanks so much for the info .


----------



## LaNecia

sareca said:
			
		

> 2) Vixxen! Girl, why didn't you tell me about amla powder and water. I'd been mixing it in my henna. Amla by itself is awesome. I just did a treatment w/ hot water, amla, tumeric, and cloves. I'm still tweaking the color of my hair a little and tumeric has some serious power. My palms are faint yellow cause I didn't wear gloves. I had no idea it was that strong. Now I'm wondering what my hair looks like...  I guess I'll find out later.



 Uh-oh...well, uh see... =)

I use the Amla Powder by itself sometimes on my hair, usually it's in a 50/50 mix w/henna to push the color towards brown.
I use it w/neem powder and sandalwood powder as a facial scrub 3 x's a week. 
I've also used it w/the Shikakai Powder and Aritha as a rinse (though it makes a bit of a mess in the shower.

Now, this tumeric sounds interesting...where did you find that? I have ground cloves, I want to grab the walnut husks too but am scared I might have allergies to that so I'll have to definitely do a test when I order that.


----------



## sareca

VWVixxen said:
			
		

> * Uh-oh...well, uh see.*.. =)
> 
> I use the Amla Powder by itself sometimes on my hair, usually it's in a 50/50 mix w/henna to push the color towards brown.
> I use it w/neem powder and sandalwood powder as a facial scrub 3 x's a week.
> I've also used it w/the Shikakai Powder and Aritha as a rinse (though it makes a bit of a mess in the shower.
> 
> Now, *this tumeric sounds interesting...where did you find that? *I have ground cloves, I want to grab the walnut husks too but am scared I might have allergies to that so I'll have to definitely do a test when I order that.


Um-hmmph, I knew you knew.  

I got the tumeric from the grocery store. Actually, I got it from the grocery store so long ago I stopped using it for cooking. I like my spices fresh. 

Yeah, I wanna try the walnut husks too. I used to use a facial scrub w/ walnut husks (don't ask. it was 80's. I didn't know better). 

Ok so I lied about getting a life, but ya'll knew I was lyin' when I said it.


----------



## LaNecia

*Hisbiscus and Cassia DOES color!!*

Update!!!

I came home and forgot about doing the photos, sorry ya'll. I just remembered, it's about 7:45 pm here on the left coast. Well, I was able to catch just enough residual light to look at my hair...

IT DID COLOR MY HAIR!! It's not nearly as dramatic as the Henna but it definitely turned towards the color of my liquid mix!! 

I think this is going to replace the Mehandi Henna cause it looks more like a cellophane than a color treatment!! I'm going to boil up some elderberry to think my mix and see if that darkens it a bit.

I've tried photos, even putting my hair on my scanner...you still can't see the halo effect of the color. I'll try to remember tomorrow.


----------



## douglala

*If I mix a batch of henna and use it right away without giving it time to sit overnight will I still get the same conditioning benefits WITHOUT the color?*

I am trying to achieve jet black and plan on doing a henna/alma treatment followed by an indigo only treatment. I am striving for jet black with no red.


----------



## LaNecia

douglala said:
			
		

> *If I mix a batch of henna and use it right away without giving it time to sit overnight will I still get the same conditioning benefits WITHOUT the color?*
> 
> I am trying to achieve jet black and plan on doing a henna/alma treatment followed by an indigo only treatment. I am striving for jet black with no red.


 
There MAY be some color release but probably not very much. Make sure mix it with room temp or cold water. I used to do this unknowingly at first and I always had good conditioning without much coloring (if any).

Remember that with the indigo, you're going to need to do the process more than once to get the darkest color possible. I'd make sure the hair was free from coatings that might prevent hinder the process.

Good Luck!!


----------



## sareca

*Re: Hisbiscus and Cassia DOES color!!*



			
				VWVixxen said:
			
		

> Update!!!
> 
> I came home and forgot about doing the photos, sorry ya'll. I just remembered, it's about 7:45 pm here on the left coast. Well, I was able to catch just enough residual light to look at my hair...
> 
> IT DID COLOR MY HAIR!! It's not nearly as dramatic as the Henna but it definitely turned towards the color of my liquid mix!!
> 
> I think this is going to replace the Mehandi Henna cause it looks more like a cellophane than a color treatment!! I'm going to boil up some elderberry to think my mix and see if that darkens it a bit.
> 
> I've tried photos, even putting my hair on my scanner...you still can't see the halo effect of the color. I'll try to remember tomorrow.



Excellent.I can't wait to see the pics.  Where'd you get elderberry?


----------



## LaNecia

Sareca,

I found the Wild Elderberries here locally in San Diego (in a VERY SMALL store), though I had a hard time finding the herb on the web. For the local ladies, the shop is in Pacific Beach, near the Pier InHarmonyHerbs. I purchased 2 ounces for $3.42. Not bad considering I wasn't even sure it was something I was going to like.

After having tried it out, I found a site: GardensByGrace, you can get 4 oz for $3.85, 8 oz for $2.75 more and 16 ounces for $9.85. I got robbed!  

Check this, I'm going through their listing, they have black walnut hull powder, 4 oz for $3.25!   Hibiscus, Rosehips, nettle, neem powder, catnip and others are included in their inventory. I'm impressed!


----------



## LaNecia

Ok, I was bored last night... 

So got out a little pot, put in 3 tbsp of the Elderberries and Equal Parts of Hibiscus and boiled those for about 30 minutes I usually boil the water down to about half of what I start with (2-5 cups of water for a higher concentration of color/herbal infusion), can you say "oooh, pretty color?" =)

I mixed that w/my already mixed Cassia from the night before (it was REALLY thick after it set for a while in the fridge). I applied it to my hair, leaving it on for about 45 minutes while I searched for Valentina's Henna Glossing Method.

I hopped in the shower and rinsed. It's much easier w/the Pectin!   My mom hipped me to this one: After I rinsed the henna from my hair completely, my hair felt a little 'rough' or almost  'stripped', I took a small amount of Roux's Porosity Control and applied it to my hair and let sit for about a minute. My hair felt *somewhat* smoother, then she said to apply the shampoo ON TOP of the Porosity Control. Now, I'm using the Eqyss Premier Shampoo which in the past has left my hair very stripped feeling but it has NO cones or anything that coats the hair so I knew this would be the test. My hair felt SLICK.   I did this process the night before but thought it was just a fluke, so I tried it again last night. S-L-I-C-K. Any tangles that contemplated staying in my hair packed up and left town immediately. My comb out in the shower w/shampoo in my hair was as if I'd used the PM Super Skinny Serum. 

As for the coloring...IT'S DARKER ladies, not dramatic but definitely, where my hair was looking more red in the light, it's a bit darker, not quite a wine but I think if I used just the Elderberry I'd get it even darker (I don't want the color commitment of the Indigo) . 



			
				Black Hair Media said:
			
		

> For red highlights on brown or red hair, use hibiscus, for deep brown chocolate tones on brown or black hair, use rosemary or sage or a strong brew of black tea.  And for those who have black or brown hair and would like to  get some bluish-black tones to their hair should use elderberry.



One final thought on the Cassia, I like the Subtle coloring effect but I don't think it conditions as well as the Henna.   That's kind of a bummer but I'm sure I'll find a way to interchange the two and get the coloring AND conditioning I want. Stay tuned...

And no...I'm not doing my hair tonight!


----------



## LaNecia

Ok, here are some photos I took this morning after whipping out the flat iron (we truly have a love-hate relationship!).  These don't really grasp the color too well but I'll try to get a photo in the evening outside before I head to the gym to sweat this all back to a ponytail.

What's in my hair: Aphogee EFA Oil (about 10 drops) and Fantasia Hair Polisher Heat Protectant (thanks HoneyDew). My hair air dried over night in a soft wrap and satin cap.

What's up with the right side? Why does it grow so much faster, or the left side break so much?  I'm working on getting some thickness over length right now.

The ONLY time I flat iron my hair is for updates for you ladies...now, onto the photos!!


----------



## douglala

VWVixxen said:
			
		

> There MAY be some color release but probably not very much. Make sure mix it with room temp or cold water. I used to do this unknowingly at first and I always had good conditioning without much coloring (if any).
> 
> Remember that with the indigo, you're going to need to do the process more than once to get the darkest color possible. I'd make sure the hair was free from coatings that might prevent hinder the process.
> 
> Good Luck!!



Thanks for the tips!

I don't mind a little color release b/c I will be going over it with indigo I just want to make sure I am not going to miss out on any of the conditioning benefits of henna by not giving the color time to release.


----------



## sareca

douglala said:
			
		

> Thanks for the tips!
> 
> I don't mind a little color release b/c I will be going over it with indigo I just want to make sure I am not going to miss out on any of the conditioning benefits of henna by not giving the color time to release.



Don't forgot indigo has lovely conditioning properties too. Indigo and henna are about the same IMO.


----------



## sareca

VWVixxen said:
			
		

> Ok, here are some photos I took this morning after whipping out the flat iron (we truly have a love-hate relationship!). These don't really grasp the color too well but I'll try to get a photo in the evening outside before I head to the gym to sweat this all back to a ponytail.
> 
> What's in my hair: Aphogee EFA Oil (about 10 drops) and Fantasia Hair Polisher Heat Protectant (thanks HoneyDew). My hair air dried over night in a soft wrap and satin cap.
> 
> What's up with the right side? Why does it grow so much faster, or the left side break so much?  I'm working on getting some thickness over length right now.
> 
> The ONLY time I flat iron my hair is for updates for you ladies...now, onto the photos!!


Wow, it's so rich looking!  It has gotten a lot longer and thicker too. Congrats! Is henna the only new thing you've been doing?

Oh and my left side was shorter and thinner because my ring was ripping it out. It's thickened up nicely since I started removing it before touching my hair.


----------



## BrownBetty

VWVixxen said:
			
		

> Ok, here are some photos I took this morning after whipping out the flat iron (we truly have a love-hate relationship!). These don't really grasp the color too well but I'll try to get a photo in the evening outside before I head to the gym to sweat this all back to a ponytail.
> 
> What's in my hair: Aphogee EFA Oil (about 10 drops) and Fantasia Hair Polisher Heat Protectant (thanks HoneyDew). My hair air dried over night in a soft wrap and satin cap.
> 
> What's up with the right side? Why does it grow so much faster, or the left side break so much?  I'm working on getting some thickness over length right now.
> 
> The ONLY time I flat iron my hair is for updates for you ladies...now, onto the photos!!


 
It looks good!

I have the opposite problem... my left side is all lush and thick but the right side 2 thumbs down....

I think its from my purse strap so I am experimenting with a clutch 

We'll see...


----------



## douglala

sareca said:
			
		

> Don't forgot indigo has lovely conditioning properties too. Indigo and henna are about the same IMO.



Thanks for the info.

So how is your indigo'd hair coming along? Are you having any color running at all? 

I read on the hennaforhair forum about it being a bit messy and getting on clothes. It was only from one person but I wanted to be sure before I took the leap!


----------



## LaNecia

sareca said:
			
		

> Wow, it's so rich looking!  It has gotten a lot longer and thicker too. Congrats! Is henna the only new thing you've been doing?
> 
> Oh and my left side was shorter and thinner because my ring was ripping it out. It's thickened up nicely since I started removing it before touching my hair.



That's funny, YOU'RE drooling at MY hair and we're ALL up in hurr  over YOURS!!  

Well, I've been doing the Henna since Nov or Dec of last year, that's a stape, like breathing. I think the biggest contributors have been stretching my relaxers 10 - 12 weeks at a time and not relaxing bone straight anymore.

I've been doing over night protein conditioning every four days or so, shampooing about every 3rd day. I've done away with most of my products that have silicones and I clarify more often so my hair is able to uptake moisture better. After rinsing or CO washing I apply a leave in and/or oil to the wet hair to seal in the moisture and I've started misting my hair more often with a hydrating spray which has PCA in it. Most days my hair is in a wet 'bun' or pony so I apply the Heavy Cream to the ends (or Dabur Amla Oil, I still  this stuff). And of course, I sleep with my hair protected ALWAYS.

I had a LOT of shedding and hair loss last month until I got the protein/moisture balance figured out for my hair, once I did, it stopped dead cold, even without taking my iron.   There's a lot of LITTLE things new I'm doing that seem to be working but those are the major contributors.

And I'm much gentler to my hair.


----------



## sareca

douglala said:
			
		

> Thanks for the info.
> 
> So how is your indigo'd hair coming along? Are you having any color running at all?
> 
> I read on the hennaforhair forum about it being a bit messy and getting on clothes. It was only from one person but I wanted to be sure before I took the leap!


Still lovin' it. I did an amla treatment that I'm in  with too. 

I picked up one of those plastic shampoo capes like they use in salons to protect my clothes but not to much of it ran. It was pretty thick from the pectin. 

Good luck.  Make sure you take before and after pics to share.


----------



## Mestiza

Your hair is looking great, VWVixxen!      It sure has grown a lot and looks so healthy.    

I'm still in love w/ Dabur Amla Oil, too.


----------



## sareca

VWVixxen said:
			
		

> That's funny, YOU'RE drooling at MY hair and we're ALL up in hurr  over YOURS!!
> 
> Well, I've been doing the Henna since Nov or Dec of last year, that's a stape, like breathing. I think the biggest contributors have been stretching my relaxers 10 - 12 weeks at a time and not relaxing bone straight anymore.
> 
> I've been doing over night protein conditioning every four days or so, shampooing about every 3rd day. I've done away with most of my products that have silicones and I clarify more often so my hair is able to uptake moisture better. After rinsing or CO washing I apply a leave in and/or oil to the wet hair to seal in the moisture and I've started misting my hair more often with a hydrating spray which has PCA in it. Most days my hair is in a wet 'bun' or pony so I apply the Heavy Cream to the ends (or Dabur Amla Oil, I still  this stuff). And of course, I sleep with my hair protected ALWAYS.
> 
> I had a LOT of shedding and hair loss last month until I got the protein/moisture balance figured out for my hair, once I did, it stopped dead cold, even without taking my iron.   There's a lot of LITTLE things new I'm doing that seem to be working but those are the major contributors.
> 
> And I'm much gentler to my hair.



Well it's workin' like a charm. Your hair looks fantastic!


----------



## Neroli

VWVixxen said:
			
		

> Ok, here are some photos I took this morning after whipping out the flat iron (we truly have a love-hate relationship!).  These don't really grasp the color too well but I'll try to get a photo in the evening outside before I head to the gym to sweat this all back to a ponytail.
> 
> What's in my hair: Aphogee EFA Oil (about 10 drops) and Fantasia Hair Polisher Heat Protectant (thanks HoneyDew). My hair air dried over night in a soft wrap and satin cap.
> 
> What's up with the right side? Why does it grow so much faster, or the left side break so much?  I'm working on getting some thickness over length right now.
> 
> The ONLY time I flat iron my hair is for updates for you ladies...now, onto the photos!!




Vixxen!!! Your hair is simply beautiful!  

So, you didn't find the cassia as conditioning as the henna.  Perhaps I need to just stick with henna and do the "glossing" whenever I want to condition but not color.  Please check my proposed recipe below and give any advice/comment.  I want to gloss purely for conditioning, not color. 

1.  mix 3 parts henna powder, 1 part hibiscus powder with warm distilled water and let sit 10-15 minutes.
2.  mix enough condish (leklair cholestral) with henna mixture to form a soft paste.
3.  apply paste to hair until saturated.  cover with plastic cap and towel for at least 1 hour.
4.  rinse thoroughly 
5.  apply low pH moisturizing condish (roux porosity control) and let sit at least 5 minutes.  Detangle hair while saturated with porosity control.
6.  rinse thoroughly, apply leave-in, oils, and air dry.

I may add elderberry powder if I can find instead of the hibiscus powder because I want a darker, not redder, if you know what I mean.

Do you think this will significantly change my color by addition hibiscus or elderberry?  Do you have any suggestions or changes to the above?

TIA


----------



## douglala

Sitting here with my henna/alma/indigo mix in my hair as I type. 2 more hours to go before I wash it out. 

I am hoping you guys were exagerating on how hard it is to wash out of your hair............

It's only 10pm but I am feeling sleeply already...................................


----------



## sareca

douglala said:
			
		

> Sitting here with my henna/alma/indigo mix in my hair as I type. 2 more hours to go before I wash it out.
> *
> I am hoping you guys were exagerating on how hard it is to wash out of your hair............*
> 
> It's only 10pm but I am feeling sleeply already...................................



Did you add the pectin? If not then you can always rinse most of it tonight and the rest tomorrow morning.


----------



## LaNecia

If you find you have a hard time rinsing it out, try using a cheapie conditioner to help loosen the henna/hair. Works for me everytime!

Good luck!


----------



## douglala

Ok. The results are in!!!!!

I did a mix of about a 3/1/1 of henna/alma/indigo and added EVOO, honey, and lemon juice. I mixed the 3 seperately then added them together right before application.

Oh my!!!!!!! My hair felt WONDERFUL after rinsing out the mix. I could not believe how sleek and soft my hair felt!!!! I wasn't expecting this at all!!!!! My hair is definitely looser. After rinsing I put my hair in a loose wet bun and tied it down for the night. This morning my texlaxed roots are just wavy and my fully relaxed hair looks like it's been flatironed!!!

I did not succeed in rinsing it all out. I should have used pectin but I did not have time to go hunt some down. I rinsed for 10 minutes in the sink then put some cheap conditioner in and rinsed again for 10 minutes in the shower. This is when I felt the sleekness. If I comb my hair now I still see some grains of the mix on my shirt but you can't see anything if you look directly at my hair. I will do a second rinse tonight to get it all out.

The color change was very subtle. I can tell a slight difference but it may not be noticable to others. The little indigo I put in really did cut out the redness and brought me closer to brown in the sun. I will take some pics this evening but I am not sure if the camera can pick up the color difference. But I am happy with the results. 

So how soon can I did it again??? Does it make sense to do another treatment tomorrow or would that just be a waste of product???


----------



## LaNecia

That's awesome, glad to hear such pleasing results!! ****High fives Sareca*** *We've got another HC!!

Yes, you can do it again tomorrow but I'd recommend giving it a few days (If you have time) just for you to notice (and really appreciate) the difference in your hair! Repeat applications only further to condition and color the hair so you can't 'waste' the product!

Just wait til you really start getting the 'bling bling shine' from using it!! 

I'd do mine every week if I had the the time!


----------



## douglala

Okay. I will wait till Saturday or maybe even Monday for my second treatment.

I did forget to mentions some of the negative for me....

I did not use gloves...I know bad me. I thought I had some there but at the last minute realized I did not have any...so I now have orange palms and nails... *How long before this goes away???*

The smell was a little hard to bear. I am not fickle about smells but the one thing I cannot take is any type of earthy smell. The smell of freshly cut grass gives me a headache within seconds. *So will some strong smelling EO mask the scent? Will peppermint EO work?*

Applying it was a chore but I think that was partly b/c I made the mix way too thick. The thickness helped it from being runny and messy but it also made it harder to spread when applying. *What is the optimal consistency?*


But I do need to add that the benefits outway the negatives BY FAR!!!


----------



## douglala

VWVixxen said:
			
		

> That's awesome, glad to hear such pleasing results!! ****High fives Sareca*** *We've got another HC!!
> 
> Yes, you can do it again tomorrow but I'd recommend giving it a few days (If you have time) just for you to notice (and really appreciate) the difference in your hair! Repeat applications only further to condition and color the hair so you can't 'waste' the product!
> 
> Just wait til you really start getting the 'bling bling shine' from using it!!
> 
> I'd do mine every week if I had the the time!



How much longer until I get the BLING BLING?????????????


----------



## BrownBetty

douglala said:
			
		

> How much longer until I get the BLING BLING?????????????


 
I was about to ask the same question.  I just did my 2nd application of henna and I don't have the bling yet.

Side bar:

Who doesn't buy henna from mehendi.com?  I know its good but seems expensive....


----------



## LaNecia

douglala said:
			
		

> Okay. I will wait till Saturday or maybe even Monday for my second treatment.
> 
> I did forget to mentions some of the negative for me....
> 
> I did not use gloves...I know bad me. I thought I had some there but at the last minute realized I did not have any...so I now have orange palms and nails... *How long before this goes away???*
> 
> The smell was a little hard to bear. I am not fickle about smells but the one thing I cannot take is any type of earthy smell. The smell of freshly cut grass gives me a headache within seconds. *So will some strong smelling EO mask the scent? Will peppermint EO work?*
> 
> Applying it was a chore but I think that was partly b/c I made the mix way too thick. The thickness helped it from being runny and messy but it also made it harder to spread when applying. *What is the optimal consistency?*
> 
> 
> But I do need to add that the benefits outway the negatives BY FAR!!!



On the Bling Bling - I think it took me about 3 applications before I really started to visibly see the shine factor. Without looking at my photos, I'm guessing (I can't see Fotki photos at work )

Lol, I did that the first time w/the henna! I think it lasted about two days. I sprayed my hands w/a mild bleach/water solution to help, it didn't do much. Now, I have a BOX of gloves that Ipicked up from Sally's.

The smell, ah yes...I don't notice it but my son does. When I put the Tea Tree oil and ACV together for a terp..."What IS THAT smell?!?!?!?!" He hated it. I used Lavendar once, my BF wouldn't sit next to me (so that won't be used again!  ). I guess it depends on your tolerance. I don't know what to suggest to mask the smell but if you use the ACV, it will be an even LOUDER smell.

The consistency I like is that which would match a pancake batter that yields medium thickness pancakes (Think IHOP here). When I've done to thick, on it was hard to apply AND rinse.

You can always start with a medium consistency and try applying a small amount, if it's too thick, add small amount of water until you get it right. Just be sure to have your starting amount measured and then put your adding amount in a measuring cup so you can see how much you added. If you use the same amounts of ingredients every time, you can use that amount of water for guess proof consistency. I keep notes on EVERYTHING. 

My BF is like "You have a HAIR JOURNAL?". Whatever!, there are worse things I could be doing!


----------



## LaNecia

MissVee said:
			
		

> Who doesn't buy henna from mehendi.com?  I know its good but seems expensive....



I purchase my henna from a local retailer here in SD. There's a picture of the box in my Fotki, it's Pure Henna, 100 grams for about $2.49. Not body art quality but my hair hasn't suffered from using it.

It's just up the road so if anyone wants some...


----------



## Neroli

MissVee said:
			
		

> I was about to ask the same question.  I just did my 2nd application of henna and I don't have the bling yet.
> 
> Side bar:
> 
> Who doesn't buy henna from mehendi.com?  I know its good but seems expensive....



I get 1 pound (453 grams) for $6.25 at: http://www.fromnaturewithlove.com/product.asp?product_id=herbhenna&searchflag=1.

it is body art quality and I compared the FNWL henna with the little bit left over from my first mehandi order and they are identical in texture, color, smell and the results are identical.  I'm thinking mehandi probably orders from FNWL and the resales at those outrageous prices. . .

FNWL has great phone customer service and is a very reputable online vendor that sells a wide variety of products and they have sections for Indian, Africa and Japanese skin and hair care at unbelievable prices.  I've ordered their amla oil (4oz for $10.15) which is made with sesame oil and "unscented" although there is a detectable scent it is extremely light and nothing like that aweful, very strong smelling mineral oil based dubar amla oil.  I just can't say enough good things about FNWL, other than to check them out . . . .


----------



## LaNecia

Thanks for sharing that Neroli, I've always wondered about their henna quality. As long as I can get it locally, I will but when I move to the boonies, I'll order from them first.

Their Amla is good? I'll probably order a tester VERY soon, my BF can't stand the smell of the Dabur Amla .


----------



## Neroli

VWVixxen said:
			
		

> Thanks for sharing that Neroli, I've always wondered about their henna quality. As long as I can get it locally, I will but when I move to the boonies, I'll order from them first.
> 
> Their Amla is good? I'll probably order a tester VERY soon, my BF can't stand the smell of the Dabur Amla .



Their amla, IMO, is far far superior to dubar, not only because the smell is so much lighter, but because the base oil is sesame rather than mineral.  I don't avoid mineral oil per se, especially when it is included in products that work for me and can be rinse off (like conditioners -- nexxus humectress is my absolute favorite condish and it has mineral oi) but I try to avoid mineral oil in my leave ins so dubar was just not an option.  Also, a few drops of ylang ylang oil with the FNWL amla and the scent is gone and I'm left with that lovely ylang fragrance.  This allows me to use amla with versatality so I get all the conditioning benefits in between washes 'cause I don't have to worry about my hair smelling . . .


----------



## sareca

Neroli said:
			
		

> Their amla, IMO, is far far superior to dubar, not only because the smell is so much lighter, but because the base oil is sesame rather than mineral. I don't avoid mineral oil per se, especially when it is included in products that work for me and can be rinse off (like conditioners -- nexxus humectress is my absolute favorite condish and it has mineral oi) but I try to avoid mineral oil in my leave ins so dubar was just not an option. Also, a few drops of ylang ylang oil with the FNWL amla and the scent is gone and I'm left with that lovely ylang fragrance. This allows me to use amla with versatality so I get all the conditioning benefits in between washes 'cause I don't have to worry about my hair smelling . . .


I was planning to get my amla from hennaforhair, but I'll get it from FNWL instead. I made an amla tea that I keep a in a spray bottle w/ a little cloves. I spray my ends every night. They have never and I mean NEVER felt so good. I'm definitely going to add this to my braid spray the next time I'm braided.  I might even start adding the tea to the conditioners the PJ in be brought, but my hair is not crazy about.


----------



## LaNecia

sareca said:
			
		

> I made an amla tea that I keep a in a spray bottle w/ a little cloves. I spray my ends every night.



I rememeber reading this some time ago, thought this would be a good place to put it in. I sometimes use Amla w/Shikakai and Aritha for hair cleansing. 
*FNWL says: *To use amla powder, make a hot water infusion with the powder and strain it. The tea can be used to rinse the hair after shampooing. Amla is best used in combination with shikakai, aritha, neem, bhringraj and tulsi powders. When using the herbs in combination, steep all of the herbs in water and strain the tea. *The tea should be kept refrigerated and used within 4 days or preserved with an anti-bacterial preservative. *

I'm not sure if the bolded part applies to the Amla when used independently of the other herbs.

I make mine on an as needed basis.


----------



## douglala

sareca said:
			
		

> I was planning to get my amla from hennaforhair, but I'll get it from FNWL instead. I made an amla tea that I keep a in a spray bottle w/ a little cloves. I spray my ends every night. They have never and I mean NEVER felt so good. I'm definitely going to add this to my braid spray the next time I'm braided.  I might even start adding the tea to the conditioners the PJ in be brought, but my hair is not crazy about.




How do you make the amla tea? Sounds interesting, I may want to try it with the amla that I have left over.


Sidebar: Why have I been calling it Alma all this time instead of Amla?!! Duh!


----------



## Neroli

sareca said:
			
		

> I was planning to get my amla from hennaforhair, but I'll get it from FNWL instead. I made an amla tea that I keep a in a spray bottle w/ a little cloves. I spray my ends every night. They have never and I mean NEVER felt so good. I'm definitely going to add this to my braid spray the next time I'm braided.  I might even start adding the tea to the conditioners the PJ in be brought, but my hair is not crazy about.



FMWL amla powder is definitely worth sampling (I haven't tried it yet) but you can order just 4oz (113g) for $5.00 compared with hennaforhair which sells 100g for $12!  It's at least worth a try.  The only thing they don't have at FNWL is the cassia obovata or neutral henna which I really want to try but won't 'cause I ain't paying that henna for hair price no more.  Since Vixxen report that the cassia is not as conditioning as henna, I've decided to stop lusting for the cassia and just henna or henna gloss every week. 

Do you make the tea using the powder?  Do you mind sharing your recipe?


----------



## douglala

Neroli said:
			
		

> FMWL amla powder is definitely worth sampling (I haven't tried it yet) but you can order just 4oz (113g) for $5.00 compared with hennaforhair which sells 100g for $12!  It's at least worth a try.  The only thing they don't have at FNWL is the cassia obovata or neutral henna which I really want to try but won't 'cause I ain't paying that henna for hair price no more.  Since Vixxen report that the cassia is not as conditioning as henna, I've decided to stop lusting for the cassia and just henna or henna gloss every week.
> 
> Do you make the tea using the powder?  Do you mind sharing your recipe?




Can you tell me more about the henna gloss? What's the recipe? Have you actually tried it yet?

I called hennaforhair the other day and tried to ask them about it but the lady that picked up "didn't know nuttin!!!"


----------



## LaNecia

douglala said:
			
		

> Can you tell me more about the henna gloss? What's the recipe? Have you actually tried it yet?
> 
> I called hennaforhair the other day and tried to ask them about it but the lady that picked up "didn't know nuttin!!!"



I posted about the henna gloss in post # 312 of this thread. There is a link to the original recipe of the lady who created the technique.

HTH.


----------



## Neroli

douglala said:
			
		

> Can you tell me more about the henna gloss? What's the recipe? Have you actually tried it yet?
> 
> I called hennaforhair the other day and tried to ask them about it but the lady that picked up "didn't know nuttin!!!"



I haven't tried glossing yet, but Vixxen has.  When I do, I intend to mix into conditioner (and some other goodies) and apply to my hair. My understanding is that mixing the henna with conditioners slows down the deposit of color on the hair because the oils and such in the conditioner acts as a barrier to the henna color so you get the same awesome conditioning, but with not so much color as when using the henna paste for pure color.  Lately, I haven't been using 'poo, just pasting on straight henna anywhere from 1 to 3 hours and then follow with moisturizing conditioner.  I'm kinda loving my deepening red, so may neva gloss, but just henna, henna, henna . . . lol!


----------



## douglala

VWVixxen said:
			
		

> I posted about the henna gloss in post # 312 of this thread. There is a link to the original recipe of the lady who created the technique.
> 
> HTH.




Thanks. Sorry about that.

I KNEW you posted about it. I tried searching for it but I must have missed it. Thanks!


----------



## douglala

Neroli said:
			
		

> I haven't tried glossing yet, but Vixxen has.  When I do, I intend to mix into conditioner (and some other goodies) and apply to my hair. My understanding is that mixing the henna with conditioners slows down the deposit of color on the hair because the oils and such in the conditioner acts as a barrier to the henna color so you get the same awesome conditioning, but with not so much color as when using the henna paste for pure color.  Lately, I haven't been using 'poo, just pasting on straight henna anywhere from 1 to 3 hours and then follow with moisturizing conditioner.  I'm kinda loving my deepening red, so may neva gloss, but just henna, henna, henna . . . lol!



Thanks for the info. It seems as if there are two types of glossing. One with adding some henna into a conditioner (like you mentioned) and the other is the way Vixxen did with Cassia.

I did buy 200g of Cassia when I ordered my henna so I may try both methods eventually.


----------



## sareca

VWVixxen said:
			
		

> I rememeber reading this some time ago, thought this would be a good place to put it in. I sometimes use Amla w/Shikakai and Aritha for hair cleansing.
> *FNWL says: *To use amla powder, make a hot water infusion with the powder and strain it. The tea can be used to rinse the hair after shampooing. Amla is best used in combination with shikakai, aritha, neem, bhringraj and tulsi powders. When using the herbs in combination, steep all of the herbs in water and strain the tea. *The tea should be kept refrigerated and used within 4 days or preserved with an anti-bacterial preservative. *
> 
> I'm not sure if the bolded part applies to the Amla when used independently of the other herbs.
> 
> I make mine on an as needed basis.



Dang! I'll dump it. It's been in the bathroom. I think grapeseed extract has anti-bacterial properties. I'll do my homework before I blind my fool self.


----------



## LaNecia

douglala said:
			
		

> Thanks for the info. It seems as if there are two types of glossing. One with adding some henna into a conditioner (like you mentioned) and the other is the way Vixxen did with Cassia.
> 
> I did buy 200g of Cassia when I ordered my henna so I may try both methods eventually.



 I guess what I did was a type of glossing huh? I think I'll stick with adding the henna to the conditioner when I gloss in the future (it's cheaper). When I color w/straight henna, I'll be sure to use my herbs to shift the color.


----------



## JustKiya

Neroli said:
			
		

> I get 1 pound (453 grams) for $6.25 at: http://www.fromnaturewithlove.com/product.asp?product_id=herbhenna&searchflag=1.
> 
> it is body art quality and I compared the FNWL henna with the little bit left over from my first mehandi order and they are identical in texture, color, smell and the results are identical. I'm thinking mehandi probably orders from FNWL and the resales at those outrageous prices. . .
> 
> FNWL has great phone customer service and is a very reputable online vendor that sells a wide variety of products and they have sections for Indian, Africa and Japanese skin and hair care at unbelievable prices. I've ordered their amla oil (4oz for $10.15) which is made with sesame oil and "unscented" although there is a detectable scent it is extremely light and nothing like that aweful, very strong smelling mineral oil based dubar amla oil. I just can't say enough good things about FNWL, other than to check them out . . . .


 
EEEEEEEEEEE!!! *happy dance* I love the cheapness, esp. if it's good. Happy hair is cheap hair!! 

*adds FNWL to her bookmarks*


----------



## sareca

Ladies, I'm gonna do my second indigo treatment today. I'm not going to henna first, just straight indigo w/ tumeric followed with an amla rinse.


----------



## LaNecia

@ Sareca. Gurl, you are a Henna Junkie!

I'm doing one tonight, just to use up the last bit of my Cassia mix (it made 3 applications worth!!).

I was checking out my hair this morning in the sun, it's most def darker, more dark auburn color. Me likey!! I wonder what's gonna happen when I mix the elderberry with the Henna? Should I do a color release or apply immediately and hope for the best?


----------



## douglala

I'm completly hooked.

It's Friday....my friends are all calling me to go out...

BUT I JUST WANT TO STAY HOME AND HENNA MY HAIR........


----------



## sareca

VWVixxen said:
			
		

> @ Sareca. Gurl, you are a Henna Junkie!
> 
> I'm doing one tonight, just to use up the last bit of my Cassia mix (it made 3 applications worth!!).
> 
> I was checking out my hair this morning in the sun, it's most def darker, more dark auburn color. Me likey!! I wonder what's gonna happen when I mix the elderberry with the Henna? Should I do a color release or apply immediately and hope for the best?



Yeah, I got it bad.  

Let's us know what you decided to do.  I still haven't found any elderberry locally and I'm tired of internet shopping.


----------



## LaNecia

Hey Ladies,

I decided to do a henna treatment, using the last of the Cassia mix. I wanted to cut down on the mess factor. It's usually not to bad but any mess is too much! So...I opted to put my mix in a color applicator bottle, cut the nozzle down to the wider part. I still used my cloves to protect my hands from any potential staining while massaging the henna into the hair.

It was much easier to apply than dipping my hands in the henna and trying to keep it from dripping all over the place while I got it in my hair. It was much faster too.

If you like a thicker consistency on your henna, this probably won't work, unless you opt not to use the top on the bottle. I like mine thinner, like pancake batter so it was a breeze. Cleaning the bottle was easy too, put a few drops of dishwashing liquid in the bottle, add some water and shake. Voila!!

The pictures show the 'mess' that was left post application. Also, there were no drops on the floor, mirror or walls. I will be using this application method from now on unless I'm only retouching my roots for color, then I will use the applicator brush w/a little thicker consistency.

Hopefully someone finds this useful. 

Vixxen


----------



## Softresses

Hi Everyone!

Thought I would check in on the official REVOLUTION thread.  I can't wait till the next treatment!  I'm going to try to wait two weeks.  I will probably be going thru the "shakes,' and having withdrawal siezures by then!

P.S.
_RUN, DON't WALK,_ to the grocery store and get the *GELLED PECTIN* (insted of the powder) for your mixes. it instantly makes your mix a smooth pudding consistancy, easy to apply and WAY less mess.  ALSO easy clean up!

Softresses


----------



## sareca

I'm checkin' in too. Did my second indigo treatment and it's black now.  My hair was a little hard afterwards because I accidentally used citric acid instead of pectin.  That also made it take F-O-R-E-V-E-R to rinse out.  Anyway, I LOVE it.  It's definitely the raven black I was looking for.  I did something else different this time too. I made the mix very loose.  I've never had henna running everywhere while I was trying to apply it. I kept the mixes thick enough to avoid that. Well I decided to see if the color would intensify it there was more liquid in the mix.  I can't really say that it did, but it's much more of a pain to henna w/ a runny mix.


----------



## Softresses

YAY Sareca!!!     

I really love the color of your hair!   Can we see more pics of your new indigo treatment?

I have hair that is naturally a coppery red looking color.  I love the way that the Henna and Amla combined turned it a darker red. 


Softresses


----------



## sareca

Softresses said:
			
		

> YAY Sareca!!!
> 
> I really love the color of your hair!   Can we see more pics of your new indigo treatment?
> 
> I have hair that is naturally a coppery red looking color. I love the way that the Henna and Amla combined turned it a darker red.
> 
> 
> Softresses


Thanks 

Naturally a coppery red ... wow! Only in my dreams... The natural color of my hair looks like off-black that somebody sprinkled dust in. 

As soon as it dries I'll snap some more pics.  Ya'll know how I love taking pics.


----------



## sareca

Softresses said:
			
		

> Hi Everyone!
> 
> Thought I would check in on the official REVOLUTION thread. I can't wait till the next treatment! I'm going to try to wait two weeks. I will probably be going thru the "shakes,' and having withdrawal siezures by then!
> 
> P.S.
> *RUN, DON't WALK, to the grocery store and get the **GELLED PECTIN (insted of the powder) for your mixes. it instantly makes your mix a smooth pudding consistancy, easy to apply and WAY less mess. ALSO easy clean up!
> *
> Softresses



I've added it to the grocery list!


----------



## divya

So henna loosens curl in hair? Can it be used like a very mild relaxer? I thought I read in here that the results are permanent. Is that true? Because I'd like to dye my hair jet black but not permanently...


----------



## scribblescrabble2

Neroli said:
			
		

> Their amla, IMO, is far far superior to dubar, not only because the smell is so much lighter, but because the base oil is sesame rather than mineral.  I don't avoid mineral oil per se, especially when it is included in products that work for me and can be rinse off (like conditioners -- nexxus humectress is my absolute favorite condish and it has mineral oil) but I try to avoid mineral oil in my leave ins so dubar was just not an option.  Also, a few drops of ylang ylang oil with the FNWL amla and the scent is gone and I'm left with that lovely ylang fragrance.  This allows me to use amla with versatality so I get all the conditioning benefits in between washes 'cause I don't have to worry about my hair smelling . . .



I never tried the Dabur Amla, but I agree with everything Neroli said. I also have their ayurvedic hair oil blend and it is great too.


----------



## sareca

currygyal said:
			
		

> So henna loosens curl in hair? Can it be used like a very mild relaxer? I thought I read in here that the results are permanent. Is that true? Because I'd like to dye my hair jet black but not permanently...



It does loose curl, but the effects are more dramatic in the first coupla days. 







Over the next 7 days it tightened back up again some...






After about 10 henna treatments and a lot of silica it looks like this...




  Silica did the majority of this, but henna didn't help.  Actually I thought the amount of curl that henna removed was perfect.  

All pictures are airdried, but the last one was hair dryed in a single braid. My hair doesn't even do braidouts! Ok, ok I'mma let it go for now. 


Anyway, henna is permanent and that includes indigo.


----------



## sareca

Here are my 2nd indigo pics.

No flash 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




With flash 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Indoors w/ flash (stupid silica... Ok i'm not getting go)






BTW, the outdoor pics are a phony pony, called the UPA clip, that I bunned.


----------



## douglala

Did my second henna/alma/indigo treatment Friday night. 
I punked out though. After 1.5 hours the smell was getting to me so much that I had to rinse it out.

Rinsed a total of 4 times, the first with plain water and the last 3 with conditioner. I used up a whole bottle of conditioner that I just bought that day.  

The following morning I shampooed twice, conditioned, rollerset, then lightly flat-ironed. Here are the results.
_
darn the pic is too big to post...and there is no editing software on this computer I'm using....I'll post the pic tomorrow...._


I know part of the shine is due to the camera flash but still...it's an improvement for me.......


I will NOT do another treatment without the gelled pectin........
And Vixxen applicator bottle method...


----------



## Dare~to~Dream

*I didn't know silica made one's hair straighter or loosens the natural curl...I only thought it increased the "natural shine" in hair while making the hair "stronger."*


----------



## Softresses

Hi Sereca,

Your new hair pics look great.  I love how conditioned and shiny it looks!  

Softresses


----------



## divya

sareca said:
			
		

> All pictures are airdried, but the last one was hair dryed in a single braid. My hair doesn't even do braidouts! Ok, ok I'mma let it go for now.
> 
> 
> Anyway, henna is permanent and that includes indigo.



Your hair looks absolutely gorgeous! I wouldve loved to henna as i am considering going natural. But i dont want permanent color.


----------



## LaNecia

Sareca, your hair looks fab!! The color is great (just confirms that I can't do the indigo though, too dark for me) and shine is crazy!! =)


----------



## Queenie

I did my first henna this weekend. I like the color.  The overall experience was awful, and I couldn't rinse it all out and gave up. I got the grainy pieces out the next day.  

I'll try again based on some tips you guys have next month.


----------



## sareca

Lanelle said:
			
		

> *I didn't know silica made one's hair straighter or loosens the natural curl...I only thought it increased the "natural shine" in hair while making the hair "stronger."*


I didn't know either. I've never heard anybody else say it straightened their hair. But I don't know what else to blame. Silica is the only change I've made and this is the second time I noticed straighter hair after taking it. This time I started taking it while I was braided so I didn't know how straight it was making it until I took them out.   Maybe there's just something funky w/ my body chemistry.   But I now have "relaxed hair." No curls at all!  How in world does that even happen from taking something internally?


----------



## sareca

VWVixxen said:
			
		

> Sareca, your hair looks fab!! The color is great (just confirms that I can't do the indigo though, too dark for me) and shine is crazy!! =)



Thanks. It is dark. I probably wouldn't do it again for a while, but I'll keep my weekly henna (unreleased) treatments.  I'm very satisfied.  Now if I could just get to BSL. *sigh*


----------



## sareca

douglala said:
			
		

> Did my second henna/alma/indigo treatment Friday night.
> I punked out though. After 1.5 hours the smell was getting to me so much that I had to rinse it out.
> 
> Rinsed a total of 4 times, the first with plain water and the last 3 with conditioner. I used up a whole bottle of conditioner that I just bought that day.
> 
> The following morning I shampooed twice, conditioned, rollerset, then lightly flat-ironed. Here are the results.
> _
> darn the pic is too big to post...and there is no editing software on this computer I'm using....I'll post the pic tomorrow..._
> 
> 
> 
> I know part of the shine is due to the camera flash but still...it's an improvement for me.......
> 
> 
> I will NOT do another treatment without the gelled pectin........
> And Vixxen applicator bottle method...


The pectin and app. bottle will help, but henna is always a pain in the butt. After a couple of treatments the results far out weigh the smell and rinsing.

When I rinse, I section my hair into six (3 on each side) sections. I rinse each section separately. That'll help too. Also, rinse a couple of times then let you hair airdry a little and shake each section by sliding your hands back and forth over your scalp. It helps do to it outside or over the tub. When you don't see anymore falling. Rinse again w/ conditioner. Good luck


----------



## sareca

Softresses said:
			
		

> Hi Sereca,
> 
> Your new hair pics look great.  I love how conditioned and shiny it looks!
> 
> Softresses



Thanks. It shines like it's wet.  I  it.


----------



## sareca

Queenie said:
			
		

> I did my first henna this weekend. I like the color.  The overall experience was awful, and I couldn't rinse it all out and gave up. I got the grainy pieces out the next day.
> 
> I'll try again based on some tips you guys have next month.



I don't get all the grainy pieces out the first day either. I've been doing this since May. Try shaking them out of almost dry hair once you're tired or bored w/ rinsing. Then poo the next day.


----------



## LaNecia

sareca said:
			
		

> Thanks. It is dark. I probably wouldn't do it again for a while, but I'll keep my weekly henna (unreleased) treatments.  I'm very satisfied.  Now if I could just get to BSL. *sigh*



Lol, I'm off to buy some henna this morning after the store opens.

I think with the added strength from the Henna treatments, you'll get to your goal length in no time!  My hair is longer now than it's EVER been (and it's not even long yet)  . My goal length (for now) is APL. I can barely imagine that, let alone to my BRA STRAP!!


----------



## Dare~to~Dream

sareca said:
			
		

> I didn't know either. I've never heard anybody else say it straightened their hair. But I don't know what else to blame. Silica is the only change I've made and this is the second time I noticed straighter hair after taking it. This time I started taking it while I was braided so I didn't know how straight it was making it until I took them out.   Maybe there's just something funky w/ my body chemistry.   But I now have "relaxed hair." No curls at all!  How in world does that even happen from taking something internally?



*Wow...are you going to stop taking it?  As far as henna, I'm tempted to try it after reading this thread and viewing the pics.  I tried Gold Medal's Herbal Tame several years ago and because of that I'm not sure if I want to or not . Your hair looks very nice though.*


----------



## Neroli

douglala said:
			
		

> Did my second henna/alma/indigo treatment Friday night.
> I punked out though. After 1.5 hours the smell was getting to me so much that I had to rinse it out.
> 
> Rinsed a total of 4 times, the first with plain water and the last 3 with conditioner. I used up a whole bottle of conditioner that I just bought that day.
> 
> The following morning I shampooed twice, conditioned, rollerset, then lightly flat-ironed. Here are the results.
> _
> darn the pic is too big to post...and there is no editing software on this computer I'm using....I'll post the pic tomorrow...._
> 
> 
> I know part of the shine is due to the camera flash but still...it's an improvement for me.......
> 
> 
> I will NOT do another treatment without the gelled pectin........
> And Vixxen applicator bottle method...



Douglala:

I find that rinsing in the sink with the drain stopped is best for me cause I can rinse section by section (as suggested by Seraca) starting with the front.  I use the water that fills up in the sink to swish my hair around in it then let it drain and put the stop back in and rinse again, moving on the to back, each time swishing my hair in the water before allowing it to drain back out.  This method allowed me to SEE when all the henna is out because the sink water finally runs clear and allows me to take my time and rinse without the hassle of the shower.

Once the water in the sink runs clear, I apply moisturizing condish, cover with a plastic cap for at least 15 minutes and then rinsed it out in the sink and proceed with leave ins and oils and air dry.  I never have to 'poo after henna.  I think the henna itself is very cleansing because my scalp feels like heaven with just the henna and condish.  Indeed, I haven't used 'poo in a while now 'cause I'm finding no need -- I do my henna and condish once a week and that's all I need and my hair is soft and strong.

BTW, I only mix my henna with ACV and distilled water and I like the consistency to be a soft paste so that it's easy to apply and yet thick enough to stay on hair without dripping and its very easy to rinse off (sorta like cholestral conditioner or humectress or relaxer creme).  I add all my "extras" like oils, honey, coconut milk, whatever, to my condish. . .  

Glad you got good results!

HTH


----------



## douglala

Thanks for all the rinsing tips guys!!!

After my last application experience I thought I was going to put the henna away for at least a few weeks.....

But with tips and methods you guys mentioned (rinsing, app. bottle, gelled pectin, etc) I want to do my next one this week. Maybe Wednesday - And that is only b/c I have guests Monday and Tuesday night.....


----------



## MizaniMami

Mods, can we PLEASE make this a sticky?


----------



## sareca

MizaniMami said:
			
		

> Mods, can we PLEASE make this a sticky?



What a great idea? I end up searching for it everyday. Thanks Mami.


----------



## sareca

Lanelle said:
			
		

> *Wow, are you going to stop taking the silica? I'm currently taking it. I haven't noticed anything differently though {I haven't really paid much attention }.  After reading this thread, I will say I'm tempted to try henna but several years ago I tried Gold Medal's  Herbal Tame and that was somewhat disastrous so I'm leery .  Your hair looks lovely though.*


I'm not going to stop. It gives my hair nice slip and make my skin buttery soft, but I'm definitely gonna cutback. I've never heard of Herbal Tame, but I also haven't heard of anybody having bad experiences with body art quality... well, except trying to rinse it out.


----------



## chocolatesis

Can anyone tell me where I can find the gelled pectin?  This thread is so long, I got impatient searching it.   TIA


----------



## fancypants007

chocolatesis said:
			
		

> Can anyone tell me where I can find the gelled pectin?  This thread is so long, I got impatient searching it.   TIA



Look under the thread "Henna before and after relaxer". Softresses said she purchased it here: The pectin is sold at Walmart or any grocery store.  Look for the isle with Jello and canning supplies for making jams and jellies. Hope this helps.


----------



## chocolatesis

fancypants007 said:
			
		

> Look under the thread "Henna before and after relaxer". Softresses said she purchased it here: The pectin is sold at Walmart or any grocery store. Look for the isle with Jello and canning supplies for making jams and jellies. Hope this helps.


 
Thanks so much for responding fancy.  I'm going to look for it tonight.


----------



## sareca

chocolatesis said:
			
		

> Thanks so much for responding fancy.  I'm going to look for it tonight.



Grocery store has it too.


----------



## sareca

I got another henna compliment and thought I'd share. A coworker says to me... "aren't you cold in here w/ your hair wet." I said, "my hair's not wet." She said "really, it's so shiny I just assumed it was." 

 viva la revolution!


----------



## LaNecia

That's really awesome! I hope I get to that point too!  

I've got a question on something I've noticed with my hair since I've been using the henna, does anyone else notice that their hair dries FASTER?


----------



## sareca

VWVixxen said:
			
		

> That's really awesome! I hope I get to that point too!
> 
> I've got a question on something I've noticed with my hair since I've been using the henna, does anyone else notice that their hair dries FASTER?


Hmmph that's weird.  I'm surprised YOU don't get that everyday. :notworthy

About the drying thing... YES! I noticed that too. I tried to rollerset my hair and it would dry before I could even get the first section done. I read somewhere it meant your cuticles where in good shape (meaning your hair has good porosity).


----------



## LaNecia

sareca said:
			
		

> Hmmph that's weird.  I'm surprised YOU don't get that everyday. :notworthy
> 
> About the drying thing... YES! I noticed that too. I tried to rollerset my hair and it would dry before I could even get the first section done. I read somewhere it meant your cuticles where in good shape (meaning your hair has good porosity).



 Why thank you! But, that's probably because my hair is NEVER out! 

Good, I'm glad to know that because my mom and I have been noticing this phenom for a few months now and we chalked it up to the henna but didn't have any other sources to compare notes with!

I even used the hand hair dryer on my hair last week on the COLD setting and my hair was dry in 10-15 minutes!

Yepper pepper, henna's a keeper for me!


----------



## fancypants007

VWVixxen said:
			
		

> That's really awesome! I hope I get to that point too!
> 
> I've got a question on something I've noticed with my hair since I've been using the henna, does anyone else notice that their hair dries FASTER?



Yes, I noticed that to right after my henna treatment that my hair dries faster. I try to keep my hair moist inside my bun, or when I put in plaits at night, but I like the thought that it means it's getting healthier. Henna is a keeper for me as well.


----------



## Queenie

VWVixxen said:
			
		

> That's really awesome! I hope I get to that point too!
> 
> I've got a question on something I've noticed with my hair since I've been using the henna, does anyone else notice that their hair dries FASTER?



Oh praise the Lord!   I will definately stick with henna then. My wash 'n goes take 12 hr to dry.


----------



## BrownBetty

sareca said:
			
		

> I got another henna compliment and thought I'd share. A coworker says to me... "aren't you cold in here w/ your hair wet." I said, "my hair's not wet." She said "really, it's so shiny I just assumed it was."
> 
> viva la revolution!


 
Miss lady the hair is looking good.

I want my hair darker because the roots are really red!  What ratio of indigo do you use to the henna?  

Now I have to go buy indigo!  

Thanks!
MV


----------



## sareca

MissVee said:
			
		

> Miss lady the hair is looking good.
> 
> I want my hair darker because the roots are really red!  What ratio of indigo do you use to the henna?
> 
> Now I have to go buy indigo!
> 
> Thanks!
> MV



Thanks!  50-50% took the red off my roots.


----------



## chocolatesis

I just did my first henna and indigo treatments two nights ago and I'm totally sold! My hair came out much much stronger and sooo black--just as I wanted it to. I just love it!  
I'll be using indigo to dye my hair black from now on.  

*Sareca:* I just wanted to thank you for starting this thread. Without it, I would have never even gained an interest in henna.


----------



## sareca

chocolatesis said:
			
		

> I just did my first henna and indigo treatments two nights ago and I'm totally sold! My hair came out much much stronger and sooo black--just as I wanted it to. I just love it!
> I'll be using indigo to dye my hair black from now on.
> 
> *Sareca:* I just wanted to thank you for starting this thread. Without it, I would have never even gained an interest in henna.


Congrats! I wanna see. I wanna see! I  indigo.


----------



## douglala

I did my third henna/indigo/amla treatment last night. The results were awesome.    

This time I used the pectin and it did rinse out in 1/2 the time.
The  essential oils I finally added to the mix seemed to cut down the smell. 

Left it on for 2 hours - 1 hour with heat and 1 without.

This application was way better than my second application in both process and results.  I'm estatic!!!    

I  henna


----------



## douglala

Sareca - What would happen if you did a full henna treatment over your indigo'ed hair?  Would you go back to a reddish/brownish tint and would you still be jet black?


----------



## JustKiya

douglala said:
			
		

> I did my third henna/indigo/amla treatment last night. The results were awesome.
> 
> This time I used the pectin and it did rinse out in 1/2 the time.
> The essential oils I finally added to the mix seemed to cut down the smell.
> 
> Left it on for 2 hours - 1 hour with heat and 1 without.
> 
> This application was way better than my second application in both process and results. I'm estatic!!!
> 
> I  henna


 
Ooohh - what was in your henna mix? I plan on using the pectin for mine this weekend - did you just mix the henna and the pectin together, and then wait for dye release? I've got pre-made henna in the freezer, and I just planned on mixing the pectin in with that once it thaws out....


----------



## chocolatesis

sareca said:
			
		

> Congrats! I wanna see. I wanna see! I  indigo.


 
 I'll see if I can borrow my brother's digital camera and have him help me upload a picture or two.


----------



## douglala

nappywomyn said:
			
		

> Ooohh - what was in your henna mix? I plan on using the pectin for mine this weekend - did you just mix the henna and the pectin together, and then wait for dye release? I've got pre-made henna in the freezer, and I just planned on mixing the pectin in with that once it thaws out....



I mixed the pectin in warmed distilled water first. Then I mixed the pectin water with the henna. Then added some EVOO, honey, and essential oil. I also mixed the indigo and amla seperately then added the three mixtures together.


----------



## Queenie

I've noticed that my hair is much stronger too. This is much better than the regular protien conditioners.


----------



## sareca

douglala said:
			
		

> Sareca - What would happen if you did a full henna treatment over your indigo'ed hair? Would you go back to a reddish/brownish tint and would you still be jet black?


Girl! Stop reading my mind. It's rude. I'm planning to do a henna over my indigo this weekend.


----------



## chocolatesis

douglala said:
			
		

> I mixed the pectin in warmed distilled water first. Then I mixed the pectin water with the henna. Then added some EVOO, honey, and essential oil. *I also mixed the indigo and amla seperately then added the three mixtures together*.


 
I was wondering....what does the Amla do?


----------



## alexstin

This thread is awesome!! I'm no longer afraid of henna I ordered henna and indigo to do a 50-50 mix.  How much acv should I be using with this?


----------



## fancypants007

chocolatesis said:
			
		

> I was wondering....what does the Amla do?



If you go to catherine's website hennaforhair.com she explains what amla does for the hair but just in case you can't access the website here is what it says... 

"Emblica Officinalis, Amla powder, is tan, with an acidic astringent smell like a combination of raw cranberries and oak tree bark.   The paste is an excellent conditioner which makes hair glossy and silky, enhances waves and curl, and leaves a clean, healthy scalp.  When you scrub your face with the paste, your skin feels firm and tight.  

Use for Skin:

Amla paste is an excellent exfoliating, anti-oxidant, anti-bacterial astringent scrub for your face, without the alcohol or chemicals found in commercial products. Amla has high levels of ascorbic acid (vitamin C) which breaks up the top layer of dead skin cells, and bits of amla seed, which gently exfoliate the skin. Mix a spoonful of amla powder and enough hot water to make a paste about the consistency of yogurt.  Let that sit for 15 minutes.  Scrub your skin with the paste, and wash the paste off after a minute. 

Use for Hair:

Mix amla powder with indigo powder when dying hair black with indigo to add gloss and curl to indigo dyed hair.

Mix amla powder with enough hot water to make a paste the consistency of yogurt, and allow to stand for 15 minutes.  Then, section your hair and the paste to the hair and scalp.  After a few minutes, rinse it all out."

Amla contains a high content of Vitamin C, so I'm going to use it in my mix, instead of orange juice to release the dye. So it will serve as the acid necessary to release the dye, as well as getting additional conditioning properties. I like the fact that it enhances curls/waves and makes hair glossy. I will be doing it for the first time mixed with henna next weekend. Hope this helps.


----------



## LaNecia

FancyPants, I've been doing Amla, Neem and Red Sandalwood facial scrubs three times a week for the past few months. I likey! I follow up with an olive oil wash to moisturize my skin, rinse w/warm cloth and go. I tried using Neem Oil but the smell was ATROCIOUS. Made MTG smell like Cotton Candy.  

I can't remember what a pimple looks like on my face!


----------



## chocolatesis

Thanks a bunch FancyPants!!!  I forgot they have descriptions on that site.


----------



## sareca

VWVixxen said:
			
		

> FancyPants, I've been doing Amla, Neem and Red Sandalwood facial scrubs three times a week for the past few months. I likey! I follow up with an olive oil wash to moisturize my skin, rinse w/warm cloth and go. I tried using Neem Oil but the smell was ATROCIOUS. Made MTG smell like Cotton Candy.
> 
> I can't remember what a pimple looks like on my face!



OMG!!!! You're getting MARRIED? Congrats!


----------



## sareca

alexstin said:
			
		

> This thread is awesome!! I'm no longer afraid of henna I ordered henna and indigo to do a 50-50 mix.  How much acv should I be using with this?



Just enough to get the right consistency. I like mine somewhere between pudding and oatmeal. 

ETA: Welcome aboard. Make sure you take pics.


----------



## chocolatesis

VWVixxen said:
			
		

> FancyPants, I've been doing Amla, Neem and Red Sandalwood facial scrubs three times a week for the past few months. I likey! I follow up with an olive oil wash to moisturize my skin, rinse w/warm cloth and go. I tried using Neem Oil but the smell was ATROCIOUS. Made MTG smell like Cotton Candy.
> 
> I can't remember what a pimple looks like on my face!


 


It really improved your skin's condition?  I'll have to try this.  I need to clear up my skin since I started (then stopped) taking MSM.


----------



## LaNecia

I think the Henna over the Indigo in time will probably give you a Deep auburn color. I did a Bigen Brown-Black back in November '05 and started using Henna over that. That part of my hair is a nice deep auburn color, VERY pretty, my roots are more reddish which is why I've been considering doing the indigo for a treatment or two. :scratchch

My guys can't stand the smell of the ACV or Tea tree oil as terps over the Henna so I used the Citric Acid and it has no smell when mixed with the henna and I got good color release. I'll be using this from now on for my terp. I purchased it in bulk powder form from Whole Foods. It's pretty cheap too.

The ratio? Nothing specific, Catherine at Henna for Hair recommends mixing it with water until it's similar to a tart flavor. I used about 1 tbsp per cup of water.

Ok, gotta go earn my pay! 

Latta Ladies!


----------



## LaNecia

sareca said:
			
		

> OMG!!!! You're getting MARRIED? Congrats!



 Yes I am!! Thank you!  My Sweetie proposed last night, a day after he returned from his deployment. He wants to get married in 3 weeks when we go visit his family, I was able to talk him back to January!


----------



## zora

VWVixxen said:
			
		

> Yes I am!! Thank you!  My Sweetie proposed last night, a day after he returned from his deployment. He wants to get married in 3 weeks when we go visit his family, I was able to talk him back to January!


    :bouncegre :trampolin          

CONGRATULATIONS!!


----------



## PatTodd

LaNecia,

Not to hijack the thread, but.........Congratulations Girl!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MJ

VWVixxen said:
			
		

> Yes I am!! Thank you!  My Sweetie proposed last night, a day after he returned from his deployment. He wants to get married in 3 weeks when we go visit his family, I was able to talk him back to January!



Congratulation!!!!!


----------



## Neroli

VWVixxen said:
			
		

> FancyPants, I've been doing Amla, Neem and Red Sandalwood facial scrubs three times a week for the past few months. I likey! I follow up with an olive oil wash to moisturize my skin, rinse w/warm cloth and go. I tried using Neem Oil but the smell was ATROCIOUS. Made MTG smell like Cotton Candy.
> 
> I can't remember what a pimple looks like on my face!



CON - GRA - TU - LA - TIONS!!!!!!!!


----------



## fancypants007

VWVixxen said:
			
		

> Yes I am!! Thank you!  My Sweetie proposed last night, a day after he returned from his deployment. He wants to get married in 3 weeks when we go visit his family, I was able to talk him back to January!



Thanks for all your help, and congratulations!


----------



## douglala

sareca said:
			
		

> Girl! Stop reading my mind. It's rude. I'm planning to do a henna over my indigo this weekend.




 

Can't you do it tonight???    (kidding)

I want to indigo my hair tomorrow but I'm skurred.........
I am starting to like the color the henna/indigo has given my hair and I need to know that I can go back to it (or something close) if I please..........


----------



## douglala

VWVixxen said:
			
		

> Yes I am!! Thank you!  My Sweetie proposed last night, a day after he returned from his deployment. He wants to get married in 3 weeks when we go visit his family, I was able to talk him back to January!



 *CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!*


----------



## alexstin

Congrats Vixxen!!


----------



## sareca

douglala said:
			
		

> Can't you do it tonight???    (kidding)


Don't tempt me!  I have 5000g of henna to use. 



			
				douglala said:
			
		

> I want to indigo my hair tomorrow but I'm skurred.........
> I am starting to like the color the henna/indigo has given my hair and I need to know that I can go back to it (or something close) if I please..........


You're as bad as me. I think to say you can go back might be a stretch. My hair was pretty dark after my half and half treatment. I think the color will fade (esp. w/ my hard water) in a few months, but I doubt it will ever be as light as it was...

I'm assuming that henna over indigo will have no color change. At least, that's what I hope. I'm using it for conditioning only 'cause I'm crazy about the new color.


----------



## sareca

Me and a girlfriend from work just got our henna wholesale order delivered from mehndiskinart.com.

We ordered 100, 100g boxes of henna (that's 10,000grams!). Half are regular and half are deluxe henna (they're the same price). The deluxe one is called Jamila and Katherine, from hennaforhair, keeps it in her private stash. 







The four 100g shiny bags down front are from hennaforhair. If you add one 400g bag of indigo and $5 w/ of samples it costs $66. That's 800g of henna and indigo. All the boxes in the back combined 50, 100g boxes of henna (5000g of henna) cost $75.00. 

If you are a member of the Henna for Life clan find a buddy and go wholesale.


----------



## fancypants007

sareca said:
			
		

> Me and a girlfriend from work just got our henna wholesale order delivered from mehndiskinart.com.
> 
> We ordered 100, 100g boxes of henna (that's 10,000grams!). Half are regular and half are deluxe henna (they're the same price). The deluxe one is called Jamila and Katherine, from hennaforhair, keeps it in her private stash.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The four 100g shiny bags down front are from hennaforhair. If you add one 400g bag of indigo and $5 w/ of samples it costs $66. That's 800g of henna and indigo. All the boxes in the back combined 50, 100g boxes of henna (5000g of henna) cost $75.00.
> 
> If you are a member of the Henna for Life clan find a buddy and go wholesale.



That is just awesome! I just contacted them because I want to split my order with indigo and henna. I will wait for their reply. Thanks for sharing. You have to let us know how you like this brand compared to Catherine's brand. I beginning to believe VWVixxen, you are a henna junkie. But it takes one to know one.


----------



## douglala

sareca said:
			
		

> Me and a girlfriend from work just got our henna wholesale order delivered from mehndiskinart.com.
> 
> We ordered 100, 100g boxes of henna (that's 10,000grams!). Half are regular and half are deluxe henna (they're the same price). The deluxe one is called Jamila and Katherine, from hennaforhair, keeps it in her private stash.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The four 100g shiny bags down front are from hennaforhair. If you add one 400g bag of indigo and $5 w/ of samples it costs $66. That's 800g of henna and indigo. All the boxes in the back combined 50, 100g boxes of henna (5000g of henna) cost $75.00.
> 
> If you are a member of the Henna for Life clan find a buddy and go wholesale.




   

That's an awesome price difference. Please keep us posted on the quality of the Mehndi henna when you buy it. The little 200g I bought is about to run out.....

I need to purchase my next fix.............

What's Henna for Life? Whats the website?


----------



## douglala

sareca said:
			
		

> Me and a girlfriend from work just got our henna wholesale order delivered from mehndiskinart.com.
> 
> We ordered 100, 100g boxes of henna (that's 10,000grams!). Half are regular and half are deluxe henna (they're the same price). The deluxe one is called Jamila and Katherine, from hennaforhair, keeps it in her private stash.
> 
> The four 100g shiny bags down front are from hennaforhair. If you add one 400g bag of indigo and $5 w/ of samples it costs $66. That's 800g of henna and indigo. All the boxes in the back combined 50, 100g boxes of henna (5000g of henna) cost $75.00.
> 
> If you are a member of the Henna for Life clan find a buddy and go wholesale.



Is the deluxe henna supposed to be more conditioning? Or have more color release?? What makes it deluxe??


----------



## LaNecia

zora said:
			
		

> :bouncegre :trampolin
> 
> CONGRATULATIONS!!



This one was priceless! Thank you ALL for the congratulations, I'm a very happy LaLa right now!!   You're welcome FancyPants, I can't wait to hear the results!!! 

But I can't be side tracked...must know more about this henna for life club!! A gurl HAS her priorities!!   I think my mum and I are going to go henna buying here very soon!


----------



## douglala

sareca said:
			
		

> Don't tempt me!  I have 5000g of henna to use.
> 
> 
> You're as bad as me. I think to say you can go back might be a stretch. My hair was pretty dark after my half and half treatment. I think the color will fade (esp. w/ my hard water) in a few months, but I doubt it will ever be as light as it was...
> 
> I'm assuming that henna over indigo will have no color change. At least, that's what I hope. I'm using it for conditioning only 'cause I'm crazy about the new color.



So when you do the henna will you let t he color fully release before using?


----------



## sareca

fancypants007 said:
			
		

> That is just awesome! I just contacted them because I want to split my order with indigo and henna. I will wait for their reply. Thanks for sharing. You have to let us know how you like this brand compared to Catherine's brand. I beginning to believe VWVixxen, you are a henna junkie. But it takes one to know one.


Vixxen's right, I've cracked out on henna.


----------



## sareca

douglala said:
			
		

> So when you do the henna will you let t he color fully release before using?



Yep.  I have about 100 g leftover my the last time, but I'm going release another 200 g tonight.


----------



## Aubergold

gees I can't wait till sept when I do my henna (I'm in twists now).  I want to go to the blackest color possible cause my hair is some nasty dark brown color that looks dirty.  I wonder what the result of henna and indigo on natural hair looks like.


----------



## sareca

VWVixxen said:
			
		

> This one was priceless! Thank you ALL for the congratulations*, I'm a very happy LaLa right now!!*   You're welcome FancyPants, I can't wait to hear the results!!!
> 
> But I can't be side tracked...must know more about this henna for life club!! A gurl HAS her priorities!!   I think my mum and I are going to go henna buying here very soon!



Awww, that's so cute. That was me 3 months ago. But lala-land or no, homeboy still ain't allowed in my hair cabinet. Not since the shea butter incident. 

Anyway, I couldn't believe the price difference. The only reason I don't have an equal amount of indigo is because they were out.  I'm checking back next month.  Did I mention there were no taxes and no shipping?


----------



## wish4longlocs

*sareca> You are me inspiration for wonderful hair, I have henna twice just becausre of you and this thread. Henna has replace my protein treatments, And since I have premature graying since high school, the color is a life saver. I have damage my hair from cloring with chemicals now I can  do this naturally and the plus side is stronger, healthier hair. *

*also thankyou to all the ladies on LHCF that  came forward to tell the world on how great henna is.*


----------



## sareca

douglala said:
			
		

> Is the deluxe henna supposed to be more conditioning? Or have more color release?? What makes it deluxe??



I have no idea. All I know is it cost extra and you have to call hennaforhair and request it. She said she reserves it for the "special customers."  mehndiskinart.com said it was high quality too, but didn't say what made it "high quality." I can't wait to find out. You know that's what I'm trying first.


----------



## sareca

douglala said:
			
		

> That's an awesome price difference. Please keep us posted on the quality of the Mehndi henna when you buy it. The little 200g I bought is about to run out.....
> 
> I need to purchase my next fix.............
> 
> * What's Henna for Life? Whats the website*?



Nawl, I made that up. It's the imaginary club I invented for all self-proclaimed henna junkies!  Vixxen is our club president! 

I'll let you know what I think of the quality.


----------



## sareca

wish4longlocs said:
			
		

> *sareca> You are me inspiration for wonderful hair, I have henna twice just becausre of you and this thread. Henna has replace my protein treatments, And since I have premature graying since high school, the color is a life saver. I have damage my hair from cloring with chemicals now I can do this naturally and the plus side is stronger, healthier hair. *
> 
> *also thankyou to all the ladies on LHCF that  came forward to tell the world on how great henna is.*


Awww, thanks . I started greying early too. Got my first one at 9 years old. I was using temp dyes every couple of months for years and years and years. After a really harsh temp black dye fried my hair I started looking for alternatives. I did an internet search on google.com and Vixxen's fotki album came up. I was like, I KNOW HER! The rest is history. 

Anyway, welcome aboard! I'm glad you're lovin' it and I'm glad you came forward. So what do you put in your mixes?  Do tell.


----------



## sareca

RavenIvygurl said:
			
		

> gees I can't wait till sept when I do my henna (I'm in twists now). I want to go to the blackest color possible cause my hair is some nasty dark brown color that looks dirty. I wonder what the result of henna and indigo on natural hair looks like.



Here's one. But, you could always harvest some hair from your comb or brush over the next couple of weeks and test it. Then you'd know exactly how it looks on your hair. http://www.hennaforhair.com/mixes/moni/moniafterhenna.JPG


----------



## douglala

sareca said:
			
		

> Nawl, I made that up. It's the imaginary club I invented for all self-proclaimed henna junkies!  Vixxen is our club president!



  

Can I be an honorable member of the club? I am definitely down for life.....
I should have my pics up soon!!


----------



## LaNecia

sareca said:
			
		

> I did an internet search on google.com and Vixxen's fotki album came up. I was like, I KNOW HER! The rest is history.



What?!! Do tell!! 

I guess that makes you Club Vice President and DougLaLa can be Secretary?

I motion that we make it so!

We need a Treasurer...wait...with all the PJ's we have lurking around hurr...I'm not sure that's such a good Idea, we need a hair neutral party for Treasurer! Can somebody get Nikkos in here?


----------



## Brownshugaz

Congrats Vixxen I saw that as soon as I opened the thread.


----------



## sareca

VWVixxen said:
			
		

> What?!! Do tell!!


Yep, I searched for henna and relaxers (or something like that). I PM'd you that same day. 



			
				VWVixxen said:
			
		

> I guess that makes you Club Vice President and DougLaLa can be Secretary?
> 
> I motion that we make it so!
> 
> * We need a Treasurer...wait...with all the PJ's we have lurking around hurr...I'm not sure that's such a good Idea,* we need a hair neutral party for Treasurer! Can somebody get Nikkos in here?


Bwahahaha! It sure couldn't be me!


----------



## BrownBetty

Pick me, pick me

I can be treasury, I have licked my pjism (crosses fingers and toes).  I will keep all the monies safe and sound (the large bottles of Aveda DR will soon be in my  little hands).  

Yes, make me treasury!!


----------



## sareca

MissVee said:
			
		

> Pick me, pick me
> 
> I can be treasury, I have licked my pjism (crosses fingers and toes).  I will keep all the monies safe and sound (the large bottles of Aveda DR will soon be in my  little hands).
> 
> Yes, make me treasury!!


 Oh no you don't. Just 'cause you're in recovery doesn't mean you hang out w/ your old friends (extra cash and the Aveda salon).


----------



## sareca

OK, I did some homework. Jamila is known for being the freshest henna available as well as super fine (i.e., doesn't have as many sticks and leaves to rinse out). It is also known for staining darker! When I mixed it up it was more like pancake batter than the henna I'm used to. It is also really really green.

ETA: It also had almost no smell.  Henna is made worse by ACV, but it's usually a little funky all on its own.


----------



## sareca

douglala said:
			
		

> Can I be an honorable member of the club? I am definitely down for life.....
> I should have my pics up soon!!


If your siggy says "I  Henna" you get to be a full fledged member of the Henna for Life Club! :wink2:


----------



## Dare~to~Dream

VWVixxen said:
			
		

> *He wants to get married in 3 weeks when we go visit his family*, I was able to talk him back to January!



*Oh that's so sweet!   That's great actually!  I just  these romantic stories!*


----------



## wish4longlocs

100 grams of henna
rose water
a cup of lavender water, boiled with fresh lavender leaves for 5 min. on high and seeped for 30 min.
lemon juice for the first time, and acv for the scond time
black reduced coffee
coconut oil and alma oil
the mix was on my head for 2 and a half hours, and was murder to rinse out.
I was thrill when i saw my grey strands had the infamous reddish hue. I love it, love it, love it.


----------



## douglala

sareca said:
			
		

> If your siggy says "I  Henna" you get to be a full fledged member of the Henna for Life Club! :wink2:





Woohooo!!!!! I'm in!!!!!!
   

I also accept my nomination for secretary.......


----------



## wish4longlocs

sareca said:
			
		

> If your siggy says "I  Henna" you get to be a full fledged member of the Henna for Life Club! :wink2:


 

You are going to start something now.


----------



## alexstin

sareca said:
			
		

> OK, I did some homework. Jamila is known for being the freshest henna available as well as super fine (i.e., doesn't have as many sticks and leaves to rinse out). It is also known for staining darker! When I mixed it up it was more like pancake batter than the henna I'm used to. It is also really really green.
> 
> ETA: It also had almost no smell.  Henna is made worse by ACV, but it's usually a little funky all on its own.




What!?!?  I'm going to be washing sticks and leaves out of my hair?  Sigh, the things I do for beautiful hair.


----------



## morehairplease

AWESOME thread ladies! I do not have time to read this thread right now but I will later on today......one quick question: henna is a dye for the hair(one that does not have harsh chemicals like other dyes)? The place where I get my eyebrows threaded also does henna treatments...maybe I should look into that as well. The lady is extremely nice. The problem is I am her only AA client and I do not think that she has had much practice w/natural AA hair. I could be wrong though. The problem is I am unsure of how to actually ask such a question...I am very shy.

tishee


----------



## JustKiya

tishee said:
			
		

> AWESOME thread ladies! I do not have time to read this thread right now but I will later on today......one quick question: henna is a dye for the hair(one that does not have harsh chemicals like other dyes)? The place where I get my eyebrows threaded also does henna treatments...maybe I should look into that as well. The lady is extremely nice. The problem is I am her only AA client and I do not think that she has had much practice w/natural AA hair. I could be wrong though. The problem is I am unsure of how to actually ask such a question...I am very shy.
> 
> tishee


 
Oooh!! I would be VERY careful about getting henna done at a 'salon'. There is 'hair' henna (which usually ISN'T pure henna, and has more chemicals and nasty bits that will make your hair VERY unhappy than a little bit) and then there is BAQ (Body Art Quality) henna, which is what I believe ALLLLL of us are using - it's pure, 100% Lawsonia _somethingorother, _and it's the best stuff possible to use. I'd strongly suggest that you check out www.hennaforhair.com and read their info - I'm sure you'll be converted to doing the home hair mudding along with the rest of us.  


And ummmm - I'll be TREASURER!!! No PJism here - most of my hair stuff comes from the grocery store!! *ROFLOL* 

*goes off to update her siggy..... *


----------



## LaNecia

Hey Tishee!! 

P-U-R-E Henna has NO harsh chemicals, additives or anything 'yucky'. It's from plant leaves.

Here's a little blurb from HennaforHair about Henna: "*Only henna leaves have dye*, and the highest content is in the leaf petiole.  There is no dye in the bark, twigs, or rootstock of Lawsonia inermis, and certainly not different colors such as black.  The roots of henna are never harvested for dye, as henna is a small tree that is kept in production for many years.  Though henna is grown in many different countries, the henna dye molecule is always the same red orange.  The leafâ€™s dye content differs according to climate and soil conditions, so the dye saturation may differ, but henna is not black in one country and red in another country".

It's very safe and easy to use, a tad bit messy until you find an application method and consistency of mix that works for you but it's well worth every effort!

 I love seeing you pop up in threads! I always go looking to see what you post, nosing around like a Century 21 Lookie-loo (some o' ya'll are too young to remember that!)


----------



## LaNecia

nappywomyn said:
			
		

> Oooh!! I would be VERY careful about getting henna done at a 'salon'. *There is 'hair' henna (which usually ISN'T pure henna, and has more chemicals and nasty bits that will make your hair VERY unhappy than a little bit) *and then there is BAQ (Body Art Quality) henna, which is what I believe ALLLLL of us are using - it's pure, 100% Lawsonia _somethingorother, _and it's the best stuff possible to use.



Say it loud!!

I use Henna and I'm Proud!! 

Ok, I need to eat, I got the giggles! Oh yea, my siggy....


----------



## sareca

alexstin said:
			
		

> What!?!?  I'm going to be washing sticks and leaves out of my hair?  Sigh, the things I do for beautiful hair.


Yep, henna is just dried, powder, sifted plant leaves. It's gonna have stuff in it. I said sticks and leaves, but it's probably just the veins from the leaves. In any case, you will see stuff coming out that you didn't notice when you mixed it or put it on. You'll be like  what the world...  It's all good tho.


----------



## LaNecia

I've got another observation question: I'm sitting here thinking, I had a bout a few weeks ago of MAJOR shedding. I thought it was all going to fall out! I had during this time slacked on my henna use...since I've restarted consistently, my hair fall has been almost nonexistent. Anyone else notice this? I've stopped taking my IRON for about 2 months so that's not it.  I hennaed once or twice during that time but I didn't use my herbs as the water base for the mix. :scratchch


----------



## morehairplease

sareca said:
			
		

> I was planning to get my amla from hennaforhair, but I'll get it from FNWL instead. I made an *amla tea that I keep a in a spray bottle w/ a little cloves. I spray my ends every night. They have never and I mean NEVER felt so good.* I'm definitely going to add this to my braid spray the next time I'm braided.  I might even start adding the tea to the conditioners the PJ in be brought, but my hair is not crazy about.


 

hi sareca,

please forgive me if this has been asked already but do you mind posting exactly how you make this tea? My ends are horrible right now. Also, do you mind telling me where you post your amla tea and cloves from? Again I am so sorry if this has been asked already.

thanks in advance,
tishee


----------



## morehairplease

VWVixxen said:
			
		

> FancyPants, I've been doing *Amla, Neem and Red Sandalwood facial scrubs* three times a week for the past few months. I likey! I follow up with an olive oil wash to moisturize my skin, rinse w/warm cloth and go. I tried using Neem Oil but the smell was ATROCIOUS. Made MTG smell like Cotton Candy.
> 
> I can't remember what a pimple looks like on my face!


 
hi sweetie,

do you mind telling me exactly how you make this? 

tia,
tishee


----------



## sareca

tishee said:
			
		

> hi sareca,
> 
> please forgive me if this has been asked already but do you mind posting exactly how you make this tea? My ends are horrible right now. Also, do you mind telling me where you post your amla tea and cloves from? Again I am so sorry if this has been asked already.
> 
> thanks in advance,
> tishee


I don't think anybody's asked.  It really is tea, it's just not edible.  
I basically put 1 tsp of amla and a 1/4 tsp cloves (from my kitchen cabinet, but you can get ground cloves from any grocery store) in a cup of hot water. Leave it for about 15-20 minutes then strain it into a water pitcher and add 16 oz or so of plain ol' water. When I'm done washing and conditioning I pour the amla water over my head. 

You can also put the strained tea (w/o adding extra water) in spray bottle, but you need to keep it refrigerated unless you're going to add a perservative to it. Make only as much as you need for four days. It only keeps 4 days even when refrigerated. I was keeping it in the bathroom. 
Also you don't have to use cloves. I just happen to think they smell nice. Use whatever spice you like. I'm gonna use cinnamon next time.


----------



## morehairplease

nappywomyn said:
			
		

> Oooh!! I would be VERY careful about getting henna done at a 'salon'. There is 'hair' henna (which usually ISN'T pure henna, and has more chemicals and nasty bits that will make your hair VERY unhappy than a little bit) and then there is BAQ (Body Art Quality) henna, which is what I believe ALLLLL of us are using - it's pure, 100% Lawsonia _somethingorother, _and it's the best stuff possible to use. I'd strongly suggest that you check out www.hennaforhair.com and read their info - I'm sure you'll be converted to doing the home hair mudding along with the rest of us.
> 
> 
> And ummmm - I'll be TREASURER!!! No PJism here - most of my hair stuff comes from the grocery store!! *ROFLOL*
> 
> *goes off to update her siggy..... *


 

thanks SO SO much for that advice nappywomyn!


----------



## Softresses

OOOH!

 I want to be in the Henna for Life Club too.  I would like to be nominated to take charge of inventory, and store "_*our"*_ supplies...






Softresses


----------



## morehairplease

VWVixxen said:
			
		

> Hey Tishee!!
> 
> P-U-R-E Henna has NO harsh chemicals, additives or anything 'yucky'. It's from plant leaves.
> 
> Here's a little blurb from HennaforHair about Henna: "*Only henna leaves have dye*, and the highest content is in the leaf petiole. There is no dye in the bark, twigs, or rootstock of Lawsonia inermis, and certainly not different colors such as black. The roots of henna are never harvested for dye, as henna is a small tree that is kept in production for many years. Though henna is grown in many different countries, the henna dye molecule is always the same red orange. The leafâ€™s dye content differs according to climate and soil conditions, so the dye saturation may differ, but henna is not black in one country and red in another country".
> 
> 
> 
> hi sweetie,
> 
> Congrats are in order.....you TRULY deserve it.....such a sweetie.
> It's very safe and easy to use, a tad bit messy until you find an application method and consistency of mix that works for you but it's well worth every effort! Thanks SO much for replying. I am so interested in henna now for some reason


----------



## morehairplease

sareca said:
			
		

> I don't think anybody's asked. It really is tea, it's just not edible.
> I basically put 1 tsp of amla and a 1/4 tsp cloves (from my kitchen cabinet, but you can get ground cloves from any grocery store) in a cup of hot water. Leave it for about 15-20 minutes then strain it into a water pitcher and add 16 oz or so of plain ol' water. When I'm done washing and conditioning I pour the amla water over my head.
> 
> You can also put the strained tea (w/o adding extra water) in spray bottle, but you need to keep it refrigerated unless you're going to add a perservative to it. Make only as much as you need for four days. It only keeps 4 days even when refrigerated. I was keeping it in the bathroom.
> Also you don't have to use cloves. I just happen to think they smell nice. Use whatever spice you like. I'm gonna use cinnamon next time.


 
sareca thanks so much! I am going to purchase the amla tea and cloves along w/the henna and pectin.

Ladies I am going to need some serious help for my 1st henna application.....anyone care to be a buddy to me?

tia ladies,
tishee


----------



## sareca

tishee said:
			
		

> sareca thanks so much! I am going to purchase the* amla tea* and cloves along w/the henna and pectin.
> 
> Ladies I am going to need some serious help for my 1st henna application.....anyone care to be a buddy to me?
> 
> tia ladies,
> tishee



Oh sorry, the amla is powdered. You make it tea by adding hot water.


----------



## sareca

Update on the Jamila henna. It doesn't have anything but powder in it. There are no stems, leaves or whatever's normally in henna. I rinsed for 60 seconds. *60 seconds!* 

Color kept coming out while I rinsed, but that's it. It also conditions better in IMO. It also stains faster. I don't normally wear gloves to rinse my henna just when applying it. When I did that w/ Jamila I ended up w/ red palms.  

It also lifted some of my black. My hair is by no means red again, but it's not as blue as it was.  

In short Jamila ROCKS! I can see why people call it deluxe henna.


----------



## Dare~to~Dream

*Sareca, what was your "mix" with the Jamila Deluxe Henna? Was it the same as you used with the "regular" version?  I'm following this thread and may take the plunge but I'm not interested in the "blue-black" hue of the indigo mixes nor the "reds" from the henna...I saw several mixes on the website that was listed to achieve different color results.*


----------



## alexstin

sareca said:
			
		

> Update on the Jamila henna. It doesn't have anything but powder in it. There are no stems, leaves or whatever's normally in henna. I rinsed for 60 seconds. *60 seconds!*
> 
> Color kept coming out while I rinsed, but that's it. It also conditions better in IMO. It also stains faster. I don't normally wear gloves to rinse my henna just when applying it. When I did that w/ Jamila I ended up w/ red palms.
> 
> It also lifted some of my black. My hair is by no means red again, but it's not as blue as it was.
> 
> In short Jamila ROCKS! I can see why people call it deluxe henna.



 How does your hair feel  different(( as far as conditioning)?  Does Catherine at henna for hair sell this?


----------



## wish4longlocs

sareca and any heena users, how often do you henna, once a week or month. Since Am new with henna I have only experimented with it once a month.


----------



## sareca

alexstin said:
			
		

> How does your hair feel different(( as far as conditioning)? Does Catherine at henna for hair sell this?



It felt softer than it usually does. Usually it feels strong, like it's been gently reinforced. This time it had that same feeling in addition to some softness. It wasn't a crazy difference in conditioning. The big difference was the decreased rinse time and staining power.


----------



## sareca

wish4longlocs said:
			
		

> sareca and any heena users, how often do you henna, once a week or month. Since Am new with henna I have only experimented with it once a month.



I henna every Friday.


----------



## sareca

Lanelle said:
			
		

> *Sareca, what was your "mix" with the Jamila Deluxe Henna? Was it the same as you used with the "regular" version? I'm following this thread and may take the plunge but I'm not interested in the "blue-black" hue of the indigo mixes nor the "reds" from the henna...I saw several mixes on the website that was listed to achieve different color results.*


Lately I've been using just henna and AVC. That's all I used this time.  There are a lots of different spices you can use to influence the color. Make sure you test on harvested hair.


----------



## JustKiya

wish4longlocs said:
			
		

> sareca and any heena users, how often do you henna, once a week or month. Since Am new with henna I have only experimented with it once a month.


 
I henna every weekend - usually on Friday night. Unless I'm doing something, then I might do it on Sundays.  But - I try to do it EVERY week......


----------



## LaNecia

wish4longlocs said:
			
		

> sareca and any heena users, how often do you henna, once a week or month. Since Am new with henna I have only experimented with it once a month.



Gone back to doing mine once a week also! I have happy hair again!


----------



## Dare~to~Dream

sareca said:
			
		

> *There are a lots of different spices you can use to influence the color.* Make sure you test on harvested hair.



*Hmm...my hair is a dark brown with some reddish undertones.  I would only want to lighten it a little {like highlighting }...maybe cinnamon or nutmeg would be good for this?  If I decide to take the plunge, I will definitely use hair collected from my brush or comb....I'm still trying to make that decision, lol.*


----------



## LovelyLionessa

I was at my local health food store today and low and behold they had HENNA!  I bought a jar of the neutral no color kind for conditioning and a rich dark coffee brown shade called Sable.  I have to read up on all this so I can figure out how to do it.  I can't wait though, I'm so psyched!


----------



## douglala

wish4longlocs said:
			
		

> sareca and any heena users, how often do you henna, once a week or month. Since Am new with henna I have only experimented with it once a month.



It's  only been a few weeks for me but I average every 4 to 5 days.


----------



## wish4longlocs

I guess I got to step  it up and do it every week.


----------



## felicia

i want to start doing this! i'll be back later to bug y'all with questions


----------



## wish4longlocs

Priestess said:
			
		

> I was at my local health food store today and low and behold they had HENNA! I bought a jar of the neutral no color kind for conditioning and a rich dark coffee brown shade called Sable. I have to read up on all this so I can figure out how to do it. I can't wait though, I'm so psyched!


 
The henna called sable is it natural henna? ANd what was the name of the neutral henna in the jar called?


----------



## LovelyLionessa

wish4longlocs said:
			
		

> The henna called sable is it natural henna? ANd what was the name of the neutral henna in the jar called?


 
The henna is 100% organic, free of additives, chemicals, or pesticides according to the label.  The neutral henna is called Persian Neutral and is referred to as a Colorless Conditioner.  Here's a link to the company that makes the kind I purchased.

http://www.rainbowresearch.com/html/henna.htm


----------



## LovelyLionessa

Okay guys I have finally made it to page 32 of this thread but I have a question, what does ACV do for the hair?  And I'll need pectin to aid in rinsing and ACV when I henna?


----------



## chocolatesis

Priestess said:
			
		

> The henna is 100% organic, free of additives, chemicals, or pesticides according to the label. The neutral henna is called Persian Neutral and is referred to as a Colorless Conditioner. Here's a link to the company that makes the kind I purchased.
> 
> http://www.rainbowresearch.com/html/henna.htm


 
I just saw this henna in a Whole Foods Market yesterday and I was wondering if it was safe to use on relaxed hair. I'm interested in the neutral henna since I just died my hair jet black with indigo. Has anyone ever used this brand of henna before?


----------



## sareca

Lanelle said:
			
		

> *Hmm...my hair is a dark brown with some reddish undertones.  I would only want to lighten it a little {like highlighting }...maybe cinnamon or nutmeg would be good for this? If I decide to take the plunge, I will definitely use hair collected from my brush or comb....I'm still trying to make that decision, lol.*



Henna doesn't lighten hair. It only deposits color so you wouldn't get lighter hair from henna, but you can get redder highlights.


----------



## JustKiya

Priestess said:
			
		

> I was at my local health food store today and low and behold they had HENNA! I bought a jar of the neutral no color kind for conditioning and a rich dark coffee brown shade called Sable. I have to read up on all this so I can figure out how to do it. I can't wait though, I'm so psyched!


 
Oooohh - I hate to dampen your bubble, but ANYTHING called henna that is supposed to turn your hair any color OTHER than reddish-orange, isn't pure henna. It's henna, mixed with god knows what, and why, and who KNOWS what it might do to your hair.  

I'd DEFINITELY do a strand and skin test on that one (to be sure it doesn't melt the hair off of your head) before using it, and I wouldn't expect the same results from it either. 

As far as the neutral henna, if it's from the same compnay that offers the 'brown' henna, I'd be suspicious as well. If they lie on one label, they might lie on the others.....


----------



## sareca

Priestess said:
			
		

> I was at my local health food store today and low and behold they had HENNA! I bought a jar of the neutral no color kind for conditioning and a rich dark coffee brown shade called Sable. I have to read up on all this so I can figure out how to do it. I can't wait though, I'm so psyched!



Ok, I see where they are going. They don't have henna in Sable. They tell you what things to add (like coffee) to make it more of a brown. That's cool.


----------



## Dare~to~Dream

sareca said:
			
		

> Henna doesn't lighten hair. It only deposits color so you wouldn't get lighter hair from henna, but you can get redder highlights.



* Oh, thanks for "schooling" me, lol. *


----------



## sareca

Lanelle said:
			
		

> * Oh, thanks for "schooling" me, lol. *


No problem. We're all in school here.


----------



## LovelyLionessa

nappywomyn said:
			
		

> Oooohh - I hate to dampen your bubble, but ANYTHING called henna that is supposed to turn your hair any color OTHER than reddish-orange, isn't pure henna. It's henna, mixed with god knows what, and why, and who KNOWS what it might do to your hair.
> 
> I'd DEFINITELY do a strand and skin test on that one (to be sure it doesn't melt the hair off of your head) before using it, and I wouldn't expect the same results from it either.
> 
> As far as the neutral henna, if it's from the same compnay that offers the 'brown' henna, I'd be suspicious as well. If they lie on one label, they might lie on the others.....


 

Wow, this so makes me not want to try this henna now.  I really don't want to mess up my hair...  help.


----------



## alexstin

Priestess said:
			
		

> Wow, this so makes me not want to try this henna now.  I really don't want to mess up my hair...  help.




This is what scared me as well. I have since learned that if you use body art quality henna you'll be fine. You should still do the hair test though.


----------



## LovelyLionessa

alexstin said:
			
		

> This is what scared me as well. I have since learned that if you use body art quality henna you'll be fine. You should still do the hair test though.


 

I'm so bummed, I don't know what to do with the henna I got.  It is designed for the hair although it doesn't say anything about being body art quality.  I wish I could just take it back, but I'm not sure I even have the receipt anymore and they proobably wouldn't take it back even if I did.  Sigh, I don't want to permanently mess up my hair on top of a relaxer.  What a waste...


----------



## sareca

Compound henna is what it's called when there's other stuff besides henna in the mix. The problem w/ the manufacturer adding other stuff is sometimes it's harmful stuff, especially for relaxed or color treated hair.  That's why we use pure henna. Vixxen doesn't use body art quality but hers is pure henna. Just henna.  There should be only one ingredient listed. If there's more than one I'd steer clear.


----------



## LovelyLionessa

sareca said:
			
		

> Compound henna is what it's called when there's other stuff besides henna in the mix. The problem w/ the manufacturer adding other stuff is sometimes it's harmful stuff, especially for relaxed or color treated hair. That's why we use pure henna. Vixxen doesn't use body art quality but hers is pure henna. Just henna. There should be only one ingredient listed. If there's more than one I'd steer clear.


 


Oooh, there's hope, there is just one ingriedient listed on my jar, just plain ol' HENNA.  I opened the jars and they both have the greenish color I guess henna is supposed to have.  The Sable is a deeper green whereas the neutral is pale beigey green.  Since henna is the only ingriedient and the product says its 100% organic without any additives or perservatives do you think its safe to use, Sareca?  I really would like to give it try, I just don't want to damage my hair.  I collected some shed hairs and I am currently doing a strand test on them.  They are submerged in the mixed henna even as we speak.   

Do you think I could use this in a pre poo with some mayo, conditioner, and oils?


----------



## LovelyLionessa

My henna test went beautifully.  I left my harveted hair submerged in the henna mix for an hour and then rinsed, lathered on some poo and rinsed again.  The hair has a lovely soft texture to it, it's just wonderful.  It looks like all systems are go for OPERATION: HENNA!   

I plan my whipping it up in a pre poo with mayo, possibly plain yogurt, oils and conditioner.   

Oh and I finally finished reading all 49 pages in this thread!  Congratlations Vixxen on your engagement!  Sorry, I'm a bit late!


----------



## Queenie

I use the Rainbow company's henna. I liked the results.


----------



## chocolatesis

Queenie said:
			
		

> I use the Rainbow company's henna. I liked the results.


 
Good to know that it's safe to use.  I want to use the neutral one.


----------



## alexstin

How long do most people leave the henna on the harvested hair?

Do you then rinse the henna from the harvested hair and proceed with your own hair immediately?

How long are most people leaving the Henna on their OWN hair. Anyone leave it on overnight?


----------



## fancypants007

My henna came on friday from hennaforhair.com. I will be doing a before and after henna treatment this week because I will be giving myself a relaxer touchup on saturday. Before my touchup on saturday (per Softresses instructions) I will henna my hair tomorrow, leaving it on for about 3 hours and then on saturday (I want to wait 3 days) I will give myself a touchup and after deep conditioning, I will give myself another henna treatment and leave it on for about 4.5 hours and then I will give myself an overnight treatment using SE intense moisturising mayo treatment. I also ordered some amla powder and I hope it comes today so I can mix it in my henna. I also ordered a sample of the cloves because I want a auburny color and I hope this deepens my color. 

P.S. Can someone tell me how I can add to my signature "I love henna".


----------



## sareca

Priestess said:
			
		

> My henna test went beautifully. I left my harveted hair submerged in the henna mix for an hour and then rinsed, lathered on some poo and rinsed again. The hair has a lovely soft texture to it, it's just wonderful. It looks like all systems are go for OPERATION: HENNA!
> 
> I plan my whipping it up in a pre poo with mayo, possibly plain yogurt, oils and conditioner.
> 
> Oh and I finally finished reading all 49 pages in this thread! Congratlations Vixxen on your engagement! Sorry, I'm a bit late!


Yay!   Don't forget your before and after pics!


----------



## sareca

alexstin said:
			
		

> How long do most people leave the henna on the harvested hair?
> 
> Do you then rinse the henna from the harvested hair and proceed with your own hair immediately?
> 
> How long are most people leaving the Henna on their OWN hair. Anyone leave it on overnight?


I left it on my harvested hair overnight. I rinsed it the next day and let it airdry, then examined it for changes in elastisity, color, and texture.  I henna'd that same day. From my understanding if it's going to be a disaster it's going to do it immediately.


----------



## sareca

fancypants007 said:
			
		

> My henna came on friday from hennaforhair.com. I will be doing a before and after henna treatment this week because I will be giving myself a relaxer touchup on saturday. Before my touchup on saturday (per Softresses instructions) I will henna my hair tomorrow, leaving it on for about 3 hours and then on saturday (I want to wait 3 days) I will give myself a touchup and after deep conditioning, I will give myself another henna treatment and leave it on for about 4.5 hours and then I will give myself an overnight treatment using SE intense moisturising mayo treatment. I also ordered some amla powder and I hope it comes today so I can mix it in my henna. I also ordered a sample of the cloves because I want a auburny color and I hope this deepens my color.
> 
> P.S. Can someone tell me how I can add to my signature "I love henna".



Sounds like a plan!  

You can add 'I  henna' to your signature by click the "User CP" link on the upper left side of the forum.  Then click the "Edit signature" link.


----------



## alexstin

Sereca,

What's the longest you've left the henna on the hair on your head?


----------



## LaNecia

Hi ya'll. 

My usual time w/the henna for coloring is 4-5 hours. I used a plastic cap along w/one of those terry hair drying towels. I did this last week and the henna colored through the plastic cap and released into the towel! 

If it's more for conditioning: 1-2 hours (I add amla, shikakai, bhringraj and brahmi powders (in additional to my herbal tea)).


----------



## fancypants007

sareca said:
			
		

> Sounds like a plan!
> 
> You can add 'I  henna' to your signature by click the "User CP" link on the upper left side of the forum.  Then click the "Edit signature" link.



Thank you Sareca!


----------



## sareca

alexstin said:
			
		

> Sereca,
> 
> What's the longest you've left the henna on the hair on your head?



2 hours. One with heat and one without. Typically I only do 1 hour w/ heat tho.


----------



## LaNecia

Priestess said:
			
		

> My henna test went beautifully.  I left my harveted hair submerged in the henna mix for an hour and then rinsed, lathered on some poo and rinsed again.  The hair has a lovely soft texture to it, it's just wonderful.  It looks like all systems are go for OPERATION: HENNA!
> 
> I plan my whipping it up in a pre poo with mayo, possibly plain yogurt, oils and conditioner.
> 
> Oh and I finally finished reading all 49 pages in this thread!  Congratlations Vixxen on your engagement!  Sorry, I'm a bit late!



 @ Operation Henna!

Thank you on the congrats but you're not late! It only happened a few days ago!  

I wanted to add to what Sareca Posted too about ingredients in your henna, if it has Amla, Shikakai, Bhringaj, Bhrami and other INDIAN herbs you're ok but when it starts to read like the label of a relaxer jar...'be VERY afraid!'

This weekend I hit the India Store  I found some Red Rose Henna which has Amla and Shikakai in it (saves my other stash). The 150 gram cost $3.99   Guess what I'm using Friday?


----------



## WomanlyCharm

Dag nab it all, you ladies have me hopping on the "henna train!" 

I need something to get my hair strong and shiny again...and a henna treatment sounds like it's just what I need (covering my greys wouldn't hurt either!)

I plan on hitting the indian store here in town tomorrow, finding body art quality henna and doing a treatment later this week.  Since I want my hair to stay dark, I plan on mixing henna and indigo.  

Would it be alright to also add plain tumeric powder to the mix? 

I'm scurred...I don't want my hurr to fall out, I have enough problems!


----------



## JustKiya

alexstin said:
			
		

> How long do most people leave the henna on the harvested hair?
> 
> Do you then rinse the henna from the harvested hair and proceed with your own hair immediately?
> 
> How long are most people leaving the Henna on their OWN hair. Anyone leave it on overnight?


 
I've henna'd four times so far, and I leave it on overnight each time. I wrap my hair in saran wrap, then a paper towel 'buffer' area, then a shower cap, and a scarf over the whole thing, and only once when I had really drippy henna did I get some on the pillows...
I COULD henna for a shorter amount of time, but I want to be sure that the henna has fully demised before I rinse it out.


----------



## sareca

WomanlyCharm said:
			
		

> Dag nab it all, you ladies have me hopping on the "henna train!"
> 
> I need something to get my hair strong and shiny again...and a henna treatment sounds like it's just what I need (covering my greys wouldn't hurt either!)
> 
> I plan on hitting the indian store here in town tomorrow, finding body art quality henna and doing a treatment later this week. Since I want my hair to stay dark, I plan on mixing henna and indigo.
> 
> Would it be alright to also add plain tumeric powder to the mix?
> 
> I'm scurred...I don't want my hurr to fall out, I have enough problems!



Don't be scurred. Just make sure you get pure henna or henna mixed w/ the stuff Vixxen mentioned. Also make sure you do a strand test w/ harvested hair. Oh and read through the entire thread.  There some good stuff, but it's kinda spaced out. Welcome to the henna revolution!


----------



## LovelyLionessa

Queenie said:
			
		

> I use the Rainbow company's henna. I liked the results.


 

Oh, goodie, that's the kind of henna I've got!  :trampolin


----------



## LovelyLionessa

alexstin said:
			
		

> How long do most people leave the henna on the harvested hair?
> 
> Do you then rinse the henna from the harvested hair and proceed with your own hair immediately?
> 
> How long are most people leaving the Henna on their OWN hair. Anyone leave it on overnight?


 

I left the henna on my harvested hair for about an hour, because that's how long I plan on leaving it on my head.  I'm going to wait to do my henna treatment for real during my next wash, probably on Friday night.


----------



## LaNecia

Priestess said:
			
		

> Oh, goodie, that's the kind of henna I've got!  :trampolin




:scratchch...must go investigate!!


----------



## LovelyLionessa

VWVixxen said:
			
		

> :scratchch...must go investigate!!


 

Here you go Vixxen, here's a link:

http://www.rainbowresearch.com/html/henna.htm

I got mine at a local health food store.


----------



## WomanlyCharm

O.K., I just ordered my henna and indigo from www.everydayhenna.com.
They had the jamila brand henna, so I got that.
I should get them in a few days...I can't wait to do this!  I'll make sure and post an update when it's done.
Hopefully I'll have great results like the rest of you.


----------



## wish4longlocs

I just bought 300 grams of jamila henna for 24 dollars, due to Sereca recomendation. I decided to try it out since I did some research and found out that henna is at its best during the summer and henna me had the summer 2006 crop. I order the supply friday night and to my suprise it came today. I am so excited, am going to mix it with yogurt and try it out the next day. I will be sure to post pics and my review.


----------



## Neroli

WomanlyCharm said:
			
		

> O.K., I just ordered my henna and indigo from www.everydayhenna.com.
> They had the jamila brand henna, so I got that.
> I should get them in a few days...I can't wait to do this!  I'll make sure and post an update when it's done.
> Hopefully I'll have great results like the rest of you.



Is the site back up?  Were you able to get someone on the phone?  The owner recently died (LHCF member HennaJoy) and the phone number was disconnected a few months ago when I tried to order. TIA


----------



## alexstin

Neroli said:
			
		

> Is the site back up?  Were you able to get someone on the phone?  The owner recently died (LHCF member HennaJoy) and the phone number was disconnected a few months ago when I tried to order. TIA


  Oh my goodness. Was she ill? I was just reading the old Henna thread from 2003 and thought about PM'ing her but checked and I saw she had not visited since '04. How sad.


----------



## carameldiva

Congradulations to VWVixxen. I am on my third application of Lush henna( Caca Marroon). I love it- it is a bit hard to rinse out- i have to rinse and then shampoo twice and then condition. The color has turned out well but i have yet to see the bling. I am gonna leave this treatment on overnite and i only did my roots this time since they are so much darker than my ends. BTW- i am natural and the first application was done on permanently colored ends- they were like a honey blonde - after first application they became a golden coppery color.


----------



## kitchen_tician

VWVixxen said:
			
		

> I've got another observation question: I'm sitting here thinking, I had a bout a few weeks ago of MAJOR shedding. I thought it was all going to fall out! I had during this time slacked on my henna use...since I've restarted consistently, my hair fall has been almost nonexistent. Anyone else notice this? I've stopped taking my IRON for about 2 months so that's not it.  I hennaed once or twice during that time but I didn't use my herbs as the water base for the mix. :scratchch



any more info on this? have others experienced this as well? BTW congrats!!!


----------



## kitchen_tician

Yep, I want to  henna too!

Okay, I want the conditioning benefits ONLY. I've read through this thread completely, but now everything is all jumbled together  and I just can't read through it again.   So my question is, what are the steps for conditioning with henna only? I understand that Henna is better than the Cassia (neutral henna) VWV tried out for conditioning. Could someone fill in the blanks with all of the steps and items?  Thanks. KT

*STEPS FOR CONDITIONING WITH HENNA* (no drastic color change)
1.
2.
3.
4.
5.
etc.


----------



## WomanlyCharm

Neroli said:
			
		

> Is the site back up? Were you able to get someone on the phone? The owner recently died (LHCF member HennaJoy) and the phone number was disconnected a few months ago when I tried to order. TIA


 
Oh no, that's so sad!  

I ordered through the internet, the site is still taking orders.  But after e-mailing someone who used the site, they told me to have the charges reversed on my credit card, apparently noone in HennaJoy's family has thought to take the website down or keep it from accepting orders.  So probably quite a few people may try this site, and not get their merchandise.


----------



## LaNecia

kitchen_tician said:
			
		

> Yep, I want to  henna too!
> 
> Okay, I want the conditioning benefits ONLY. I've read through this thread completely, but now everything is all jumbled together  and I just can't read through it again.   So my question is, what are the steps for conditioning with henna only? I understand that Henna is better than the Cassia (neutral henna) VWV tried out for conditioning. Could someone fill in the blanks with all of the steps and items?  Thanks. KT



What used to work for me in the beginning when I started: 

*STEPS FOR CONDITIONING WITH HENNA* (no drastic color change)
1. Use cooler water to mix the powders
2. Add Amla &/Or Shikakai Powders to your henna (they have conditioning properties, as do Bhringraj and Bhrami powders)
3. Do not a citric acid based liquid or known terp (ACV, tea tree oil, lavender oil, etc).
4. Do not leave in the hair longer than an hour (the longer you leave it in, the more time the henna will have for color release). The terps HELP to speed the color release, not using them will only make the process take a lot longer so the sooner you use it after mixing, the better.
5. Don't use extra heat during the conditioning process (body heat will be fine).

I still do this when I want just conditioning and no/less color or, I do a  henna gloss. I prefer doing this though because I've really grown to like the results from the henna better than any of the conditioners I have in my stash. Mixing my henna w/a conditioner at this point feels like I'm wasting my precious henna.

Side Note:

For the ladies who have a hard time rinsing after your henna application, I rinse my hair in the shower, trying to do so in the sink made for a HUGE mess everywhere and it took forever. I just take the spray cleaner with me and clean after I finish showering. The henna doesn't stain the tile/grout. Oh and no, I don't end up red all over cause of the henna! 

ETA: Thank you CarmelDiva and Kitchen_tician!


----------



## douglala

I thought I would have been jet black by now with the indigo.....
That was the original plan, henna was just for conditioning....
I've been doing 50/50 henna/indigo with some amla..........
But now I've been fallin for the color that the henna has given me.....
Think I'm going to do a FULL henna treatment tonight..straight, no chaser(indigo)  
I want to experience the henna fire just a bit longer.........

The jet black will just have to wait........


----------



## BrownBetty

I want to do a gloss this week....  I have left over henna in the refrigerator, I am going to mix this with conditioner but I have a couple of questions:

Do you use your good conditioners for the gloss?
Should I mix pectin in the gloss mix or will the conditioner make it easy to wash out?

Thanks
MV


----------



## chocolatesis

VWVixxen said:
			
		

> What used to work for me in the beginning when I started:
> 
> *STEPS FOR CONDITIONING WITH HENNA* (no drastic color change)
> 1. Use cooler water to mix the powders
> 2. Add Amla &/Or Shikakai Powders to your henna (they have conditioning properties, as do Bhringraj and Bhrami powders)
> 3. Do not a citric acid based liquid or known terp (ACV, tea tree oil, lavender oil, etc).
> 4. Do not leave in the hair longer than an hour (the longer you leave it in, the more time the henna will have for color release). The terps HELP to speed the color release, not using them will only make the process take a lot longer so the sooner you use it after mixing, the better.
> 5. Don't use extra heat during the conditioning process (body heat will be fine).
> 
> I still do this when I want just conditioning and no/less color or, I do a henna gloss. I prefer doing this though because I've really grown to like the results from the henna better than any of the conditioners I have in my stash. Mixing my henna w/a conditioner at this point feels like I'm wasting my precious henna.
> 
> Side Note:
> 
> For the ladies who have a hard time rinsing after your henna application, I rinse my hair in the shower, trying to do so in the sink made for a HUGE mess everywhere and it took forever. I just take the spray cleaner with me and clean after I finish showering. The henna doesn't stain the tile/grout. Oh and no, I don't end up red all over cause of the henna!
> 
> ETA: Thank you CarmelDiva and Kitchen_tician!


 
Congratulations on your engagement Vixen! 

I was thinking of using the henna powder without releasing the dye since I only want the conditioning.  So if you don't use a terp to release the dye, will that eliminate the red color, or just reduce it?


----------



## LaNecia

MissVee said:
			
		

> I want to do a gloss this week....  I have left over henna in the refrigerator, I am going to mix this with conditioner but I have a couple of questions:
> 
> Do you use your good conditioners for the gloss?
> Should I mix pectin in the gloss mix or will the conditioner make it easy to wash out?
> 
> Thanks
> MV



I tend to use a moisturizing conditioner w/the henna. Since the henna is very effective at strengthening the hair already, I don't want to add protein to the mix. 

My moisturizers are Rivas Silicon Mix and Miss Key 10 en 1. Once those are gone, I'm not sure what I'll use if any. My hair is very balanced right now (strength and moisture) so I will probably keep with what is working for me (finally).

Depending on the conditioner, you won't need the pectin at all. I used to use conditioner to rinse out the henna after a treatment so it should be sufficient on it's own.


----------



## LaNecia

chocolatesis said:
			
		

> Congratulations on your engagement Vixen!
> 
> I was thinking of using the henna powder without releasing the dye since I only want the conditioning.  So if you don't use a terp to release the dye, will that eliminate the red color, or just reduce it?



Thank you!!   

There MAY be some color release regardless of whether you use a terp or not. It depends on the henna itself. But, it WILL be SIGNIFICANTLY use if you do NOT let it sit or use a 'terping' agent.

I'd probably recommend going with a lower ratio of henna in the mix and increasing other powders (if you're using some.) Or do a gloss, the conditioning won't be as dramatic but you'll get less color as well.


----------



## kitchen_tician

VWVixxen said:
			
		

> What used to work for me in the beginning when I started:
> 
> *STEPS FOR CONDITIONING WITH HENNA* (no drastic color change)
> 1. Use cooler water to mix the powders
> 2. Add Amla &/Or Shikakai Powders to your henna (they have conditioning properties, as do Bhringraj and Bhrami powders)
> 3. Do not a citric acid based liquid or known terp (ACV, tea tree oil, lavender oil, etc).
> 4. Do not leave in the hair longer than an hour (the longer you leave it in, the more time the henna will have for color release). The terps HELP to speed the color release, not using them will only make the process take a lot longer so the sooner you use it after mixing, the better.
> 5. Don't use extra heat during the conditioning process (body heat will be fine).
> 
> I still do this when I want just conditioning and no/less color or, I do a  henna gloss. I prefer doing this though because I've really grown to like the results from the henna better than any of the conditioners I have in my stash. Mixing my henna w/a conditioner at this point feels like I'm wasting my precious henna.
> 
> Side Note:
> 
> For the ladies who have a hard time rinsing after your henna application, I rinse my hair in the shower, trying to do so in the sink made for a HUGE mess everywhere and it took forever. I just take the spray cleaner with me and clean after I finish showering. The henna doesn't stain the tile/grout. Oh and no, I don't end up red all over cause of the henna!
> 
> ETA: Thank you CarmelDiva and Kitchen_tician!




Thank you VWV!!! 

Oh yeah, have we ruled out Bigen Henna as a good brand. Just wondering, I know it's for those that want permanent color. That's the one I see in the stores alot. I don't think that's the body henna though and that's the one relaxed ladies should be concerned about right?


----------



## LaNecia

I used Bigen successfully (Brown Black Color) before I did my first Henna treatment. I was blessed not to have experienced any damage from it. It works, and fast but...

Bigen is NOT body art henna. Bigen is not pure henna. I think it's probably ok (reasonably safe), just not the BEST & SAFEST option.


----------



## kitchen_tician

VWVixxen said:
			
		

> I used Bigen successfully (Brown Black Color) before I did my first Henna treatment. I was blessed not to have experienced any damage from it. It works, and fast but...
> 
> Bigen is NOT body art henna. Bigen is not pure henna. I think it's probably ok (reasonably safe), just not the BEST & SAFEST option.



Girl, your responses are quick! I mean S.T.A.T. You must have a "Henna Thread" alert on the hip!!!   Thanks!


----------



## LaNecia

Yepp, literally on my hip, the messages drop into my Blackberry Inbox!! I GOTTA have my LHCF fix!


----------



## kitchen_tician

VWVixxen said:
			
		

> Yepp, literally on my hip, the messages drop into my Blackberry Inbox!! I GOTTA have my LHCF fix!



I knew it!!!   Well, I'm not going to write any more unnecessary posts, because I know it's going straight to 'da hip and I don't want to bother you, unless it's urgent.   Wow, I have my very own Henna specialist on speed dial!!!


----------



## LaNecia

kitchen_tician said:
			
		

> Wow, I have my very own Henna specialist on speed dial!!!



I've graduated to being a Henna Specialist!! 

Feel free to write whenever, I only reply when I feel I have a worthwhile answer (or am feeling kinda zany and wanna write something dumb).

Have a great day!!

Your Resident Henna Specialist!


----------



## chocolatesis

VWVixxen said:
			
		

> Thank you!!
> 
> There MAY be some color release regardless of whether you use a terp or not. It depends on the henna itself. But, it WILL be SIGNIFICANTLY use if you do NOT let it sit or use a 'terping' agent.
> 
> I'd probably recommend going with a lower ratio of henna in the mix and increasing other powders (if you're using some.) Or do a gloss, the conditioning won't be as dramatic but you'll get less color as well.


 
 You're welcome. 

Ok, last time I'm going to bother you;  what if I mix the henna with indigo?  Do you think that will ensure that my hair stays black?  I want to keep my indigo black hair, in case you haven't noticed.


----------



## LaNecia

chocolatesis said:
			
		

> You're welcome.
> 
> Ok, last time I'm going to bother you;  what if I mix the henna with indigo?  Do you think that will ensure that my hair stays black?  I want to keep my indigo black hair, in case you haven't noticed.



I think Sareca, (Resident Henna Specialist VP) would be the best one to answer this. I have not used the indigo yet, though I'm ordering some this evening. I'm scared of the permanently really dark hair.  

I think the two mixed would work towards give you a darker color but probably not BLACK. You may have to opt for a separate application of Indigo following the Henna. Again, that's just speculation on my part, cause I haven't done it.


----------



## douglala

chocolatesis said:
			
		

> You're welcome.
> 
> Ok, last time I'm going to bother you;  what if I mix the henna with indigo?  Do you think that will ensure that my hair stays black?  I want to keep my indigo black hair, in case you haven't noticed.




That is what I did. I mixed henna, indigo, and amla in about a 2/2/1 ratio, respectively. I started with dark brown hair and my hair color somewhat remained the same but in the sunlight I do see a little redish hue. But in sunlight only. I would definitely do a greater % of indigo in the mix if you want to remain black. Maybe a 2 to 1 or even a 3 to 1 ratio (3 parts indigo to every 1 part henna). And make sure you use the henna unreleased.

But like Vixxen said your best bet might be to do a henna treatment for conditioning followed by an indigo only treatment to get your jet black back.


----------



## alexstin

Chocolatesis,

Catherine at henna for hair sent me these recommendations for different hair colors:
If you have black hair and want to keep it that way.....1/2 henna and 1/2 indigo gives a warm black.....1/3 henna and 2/3 indigo gives a warm black also..of course henna first then indigo gives a blue-black color.


----------



## chocolatesis

Thank you for responding Vixen!
And thank you for the info Douglala and Alexstin! I think I might try the neutral henna, cassia I think it is. I guess it's not as good as the regular henna but it may be good enough. I just don't want to have to do an indigo treatment after each henna treatment in order to keep my jet black hair.


----------



## carameldiva

has anyone purchased henna from http://www.bytheplanet.com/Products/Henna/KitsandTattoos/hennapowder.htm ?  i was just curious. Their recipe says that you mix it with water and petoleum jelly or unpetroleum jelly.


----------



## alexstin

Do I need clean hair before applying henna?


Are you guys just mixing it in a plastic bowl?  Can I just cover the bowl with a paper towel or bath towel or do I need a lid.

I'm going to mix the henna today and do the strand test tomorrow. 

If I refrigerate the henna how long will it keep in the fridge? Do I have to heat it the next time I want to use it?

Thanks guys, you're the best!


----------



## LaNecia

alexstin said:
			
		

> Do I need clean hair before applying henna?



There are no hard fast rules on this. My personal preference is to have my hair as coating free as possible. My hair is rarely ever heavily coated with products. IF your hair has a lot of products in it, I'd recommend doing the henna treatment a day or two after a wash (Say you're going to henna on Saturday morning, perhaps do a wash on Friday nite?). When I first learned about henna, I was doing an overnite treatment w/Amla Oil to prevent drying. I do not need to do that, my hair isn't dried out because of omitting this step. If I'm going to be a Mudd Head for 4 hours, I want maximum results!  



			
				alexstin said:
			
		

> Are you guys just mixing it in a plastic bowl?  Can I just cover the bowl with a paper towel or bath towel or do I need a lid.



I mix mine in a clear mixing bowl and cover it with a plastic cap to keep a little heat in. I usually sit it in a sunny window or outside the door on the porch. Using the glass bowl instead of the plastic allows me to see when it's releasing color. If you sit the bowl (or put the henna in a plastic bag inside a bowl) on a papertowel, the paper towel will start to turn orange when the color is releasing from the henna. (When I first read that, I was like yeah right...no, it really does!)



			
				alexstin said:
			
		

> If I refrigerate the henna how long will it keep in the fridge? Do I have to heat it the next time I want to use it?



I've kept mine for 3 days, I'm not sure on the lasting time of it. Usually when I'm done, I put the remainder in one of those Vacuum seal bags and toss in the freezer. I thaw it over night on a towel or in a bowl. No, you dont' have to heat it!  But...that stuff can hold some cold so you may want to sit it in some warm water for a few or GENTLY nuke it to heat it a little. I'd probably do 5 second increments just to knock the chill off if you use it fresh outta the fridge! B-r-r-r-rr!!

Good luck!


----------



## sareca

Originally Posted by *chocolatesis*
_ You're welcome. 

Ok, last time I'm going to bother you; what if I mix the henna with indigo? Do you think that will ensure that my hair stays black? I want to keep my indigo black hair, in case you haven't noticed. _



			
				VWVixxen said:
			
		

> I think Sareca, (Resident Henna Specialist VP) would be the best one to answer this. I have not used the indigo yet, though I'm ordering some this evening. I'm scared of the permanently really dark hair.
> 
> I think the two mixed would work towards give you a darker color but probably not BLACK. You may have to opt for a separate application of Indigo following the Henna. Again, that's just speculation on my part, cause I haven't done it.


You speculated right, Vixxen. I've indigo'd my hair twice chocolatesis. Then I did Jamila over the top and it looks like I did a 75% indigo 25% henna mix. I'll post pics. It's actually a pretty dramatic difference. Well, it's as dramatic as changes in already black hair can be. :wink2: But it redden the blue in my blue-black indigo'd hair.  I suspect an indigo/henna will do the same, but to a lesser degree.  

I'm going re-indigo my hair (MAN, I  henna) and use unreleased henna/indigo mixes from now on. I'm assuming unreleased will still deposit some red, but I'm hoping not as much.


----------



## chocolatesis

sareca said:
			
		

> Originally Posted by *chocolatesis*
> _ You're welcome. _
> 
> _Ok, last time I'm going to bother you; what if I mix the henna with indigo? Do you think that will ensure that my hair stays black? I want to keep my indigo black hair, in case you haven't noticed. _
> 
> 
> You speculated right, Vixxen. I've indigo'd my hair twice chocolatesis. Then I did Jamila over the top and it looks like I did a 75% indigo 25% henna mix. I'll post pics. It's actually a pretty dramatic difference. Well, it's as dramatic as changes in already black hair can be. :wink2: But it redden the blue in my blue-black indigo'd hair. I suspect an indigo/henna will do the same, but to a lesser degree.
> 
> I'm going re-indigo my hair (MAN, I  henna) and use unreleased henna/indigo mixes from now on. I'm assuming unreleased will still deposit some red, but I'm hoping not as much.


 

Thanks so much for replying Sareca. I was thinking the same thing: unreleased henna and indigo. Have you ever tried the indigo alone?


----------



## WomanlyCharm

O.K., so the best thing for us first-timers to do is to do a seperate henna treatment first, then use the indigo...after that we can mix the two to maintain the color?  I want it very dark, but definately with a bit of red sheen...


----------



## sareca

chocolatesis said:
			
		

> Thanks so much for replying Sareca. I was thinking the same thing: unreleased henna and indigo. Have you ever tried the indigo alone?


  Yep, twice. I absolutely love it. I was a little disappointed that my last henna only treatment lightened/reddened my blue-black.   But it's all good. There's more indigo waiting in the frig.


----------



## sareca

Ladies, this friday is my last henna treatment for six weeks!  I'm back on the braided part of C&G.  But after this takedown there's only 30 days until the end of my 1 year strength. My reward is to wear my hair down whenever I want from Nov 15 06 until Jan 2 07.  I'm so excited, but I'm gonna miss my henna in the meantime.


----------



## BrownBetty

I did a gloss last night... it came out good... my hair is soft and shiny plus I didn't lose 1/4 of the hair I normally do.

I airdryed with kerasilk leave in and aveda serum (loooove this stuff!)

My hair is sooo cute!

Henna Rules!!!!!!

Thanks V and S...


----------



## kitchen_tician

Okay, here's what I bought last night at the local indian store.





1. Henna (Jamila brand)
2. Henna (Karishma herbal henna brand)
3. Shikakai powder
4. Amla powder
5. Pectin (from walmart)

The most interesting item is the Karishma Hebal Henna. It has Amla, Shikakai, Aritha, Bhringraj and other herbs.  All of the items were pretty cheap. Around $2.00 or less each.  

The directions say if dark tint is desired, soak henna in an iron bowl. Very interesting.  It also says for conditioning to add methi powder, curd and even an egg for extra body.

Oh yeah, Sareca it's good to see our other Henna Specialist today. You all most be on rotations.  

Any suggestions on how I should do my first conditioning treatment with the items I bought? VWV gave good steps, but what ratios do you all think?


----------



## sareca

kitchen_tician said:
			
		

> Okay, here's what I bought last night at the local indian store.
> 
> http://public.fotki.com/Kitchentician/relaxed/products__tools/2006_05060067.html
> 
> 1. Henna (Jamila brand)
> 2. Henna (Karishma herbal henna brand)
> 3. Shikakai powder
> 4. Amla powder
> 5. Pectin (from walmart)
> 
> The most interesting item is the Karishma Hebal Henna. It has Amla, Shikakai, Aritha, Bhringraj and other herbs. All of the items were pretty cheap. Around $2.00 or less each.
> 
> The directions say if dark tint is desired, soak henna in an iron bowl. Very interesting. It also says for conditioning to add methi powder, curd and even an egg for extra body.
> 
> * Oh yeah, Sareca it's good to see our other Henna Specialist today. You all most be on rotations.  *
> 
> Any suggestions on how I should do my first conditioning treatment with the items I bought? VWV gave good steps, but what ratios do you all think?



That's funny. I think we must be.   Unfortunately, we've divided our areas up. I'm into indigo and spices. She's into glossing and herbs.  You'll have to wait until it's her shift for glossying questions.


----------



## kitchen_tician

sareca said:
			
		

> That's funny. I think we must be.   Unfortunately, we've divided our areas up. I'm into indigo and spices. She's into glossing and herbs.  You'll have to wait until it's her shift for glossying questions.



Thanks, I'll wait for her to start her shift  or any others with ideas.


----------



## LaNecia

kitchen_tician said:
			
		

> Thanks, I'll wait for her to start her shift  or any others with ideas.



Got a free minute:

With my Henna, Amla, Shikakai and other powders, I usually do a ratio of 2 parts henna, 1 part (each of) everything else. I've read some posts where ladies found their hair looked 'muddied' because of the Amla so they scaled it back to maybe 1/2 a part. Side note: they were all blonde or light hair colored. My hair is very dark and I haven't found it to be a problem at all.

With the combination henna that you have, I'd give that a try and see how you like it. It's got some great stuff in it (ok, I'm a little jealous that I have to SCOUR THE EARTH to find mine).  I'd prefer not to have to buy all of mine separately  but none of the stores here have it all at the same place. And if I do find it, it's like ONE bag. Like they know I'll buy them ALL.  :eyebrows2


----------



## fancypants007

Sareca, I just put in my order for 100 boxes of the Jamilla henna. I just put in a order from Catherine for 300 grams and I have 2 left, will be using one this saturday, so I will only have 1 left. I figure, based on your breakdown of the cost, that in the long run this is the way to go. Unfortunately, I couldn't find anyone to go in with me, but I still feel that in the long run that it is a good deal. They have to let me know if they have it in. I will be paying by money order and I told them I will not send it until he lets me know when they get it in. Anyhow, I am excited about my purchase, just wanted to let you know and thank you for sharing the website.


----------



## kitchen_tician

VWVixxen said:
			
		

> Got a free minute:
> 
> With my Henna, Amla, Shikakai and other powders, I usually do a ratio of 2 parts henna, 1 part (each of) everything else. I've read some posts where ladies found their hair looked 'muddied' because of the Amla so they scaled it back to maybe 1/2 a part. Side note: they were all blonde or light hair colored. My hair is very dark and I haven't found it to be a problem at all.
> 
> With the combination henna that you have, I'd give that a try and see how you like it. It's got some great stuff in it (ok, I'm a little jealous that I have to SCOUR THE EARTH to find mine).  I'd prefer not to have to buy all of mine separately  but none of the stores here have it all at the same place. And if I do find it, it's like ONE bag. Like they know I'll buy them ALL.  :eyebrows2



Thanks VWV! I'm getting ready to start mixing.


----------



## LaNecia

MissVee said:
			
		

> I did a gloss last night... it came out good... my hair is soft and shiny plus I didn't lose 1/4 of the hair I normally do.
> 
> I airdryed with kerasilk leave in and aveda serum (loooove this stuff!)
> 
> My hair is sooo cute!
> 
> Henna Rules!!!!!!
> 
> Thanks V and S...



I'm glad it turned out nicely!! 


Good luck Ms. Kitchen! I've read your posts over the years, I know you are a Mix-ologist so it'll be cool to see what combos you come up with! We're watching you! :eye:


----------



## sareca

fancypants007 said:
			
		

> Sareca, I just put in my order for 100 boxes of the Jamilla henna. I just put in a order from Catherine for 300 grams and I have 2 left, will be using one this saturday, so I will only have 1 left. I figure, based on your breakdown of the cost, that in the long run this is the way to go. Unfortunately, I couldn't find anyone to go in with me, but I still feel that in the long run that it is a good deal. They have to let me know if they have it in. I will be paying by money order and I told them I will not send it until he lets me know when they get it in. Anyhow, I am excited about my purchase, just wanted to let you know and thank you for sharing the website.



 I even if I couldn't get anyone to go in with me, knowing what I know now, I'd do it by myself too.  I wasn't planning to henna again until Friday, but I think I might do an indigo/jamila tonight and an indigo only on Friday.  I  jamila.


----------



## sareca

VWVixxen said:
			
		

> I'm glad it turned out nicely!!
> 
> 
> Good luck Ms. Kitchen! I've read your posts over the years, I know you are a Mix-ologist so it'll be cool to see what combos you come up with! We're watching you! :eye:



Vixxen, what brand of henna do you use?  I wanna try one of your pre-herbed hennas.


----------



## kitchen_tician

OK, I just henna'd and overall, I don't see much difference. I did a conditioning treatment (not for color) and I left it on for about 1 1/2 hours. I applied it like a perm. My natural hair seems much richer and my waves aren't as well defined as usual.

The smell wasn't that bad. I used the Karishma blend then added a little amla powder and shikaki powder, and some jojoba oil.  Next time I'll use the Jamila. My hair is in 4 big braids, so it's really hard to tell the results. I'm not going to give up though. I think I would see better results if my hair was dry and straigtened out some.

Oh yeah, make sure you wear gloves during the rinse out process as well. My finger nails are kind of orangish. My hair still had little grits of dirt, even after the rinse out. I just left them in there. They were falling out in the sink, as I was braiding my hair. 

Thanks ladies for all of your help, especially VWVixxen.


----------



## LaNecia

sareca said:
			
		

> Vixxen, what brand of henna do you use?  I wanna try one of your pre-herbed hennas.



Just checking in before bed time! Sareca, I found ONE package of Red Rose Henna, it has Amla and Shikakai powders it in. Usually I add those to my regular henna. Of late (the last 3 applications), I've been adding Bhrami and Bhringraj powders to the mix. I think I have something to report but I'll wait a few more weeks before I know for sure...  

Kitchen_tician!! You know, the first time I did henna, I noticed a difference but nothing dramatic. I stayed with it though and am so glad I did. I think you'll be very happy you gave it a try!

Glad we could help, and do keep us posted on your results.

Ok, beddie time, my Sweetie is out flying a late flight tonight.


----------



## Wildchild453

I plan on doing my first henna treatment on Sept 1, when I start my new personal challenge. I plan on mixing it with Alma Powder and Hibiscus Petal Powder(which is good for thickening the hair and encouraging growth). I'm gonna order from fromnaturewithlove.com since it seems to be more cost efficient


----------



## Queenie

I got a few boxes of Jamila and I will be trying it this weekend. It's only $1.29/box at a nearby store.  The one a used before was $6.


----------



## sareca

Queenie said:
			
		

> I got a few boxes of Jamila and I will be trying it this weekend. It's only $1.29/box at a nearby store.  The one a used before was $6.


$1.29!   There's a bargain!


----------



## alexstin

I have my harvested hair in the indigo/henna mix. I'm going to leave it in for anothe hour(2 hours total) and then see how it looks.  I'll be doing the henna on me later today!


----------



## sareca

alexstin said:
			
		

> I have my harvested hair in the indigo/henna mix. I'm going to leave it in for anothe hour(2 hours total) and then see how it looks. I'll be doing the henna on me later today!


 
We should start calling this Henna Friday. I'm doing unreleased Jamila w/ amla tea (so I don't have stuff to rinse out). 

Good luck, Alexstin!  Don't make you mix too runny...


----------



## LaNecia

I made my mix this morning using the Red Rose henna w/Amla and Shikakai. I have henna envy because I have to wait until tomorrow to do mine. 

My mix today is as follows:

*Henna:*

200 g - Red Rose henna w/Amla and Shikakai Powders
2 tbsp - Bhringraj Powder
1/3 cup - powdered Hibiscus flower (grated in the food processer then ground to a powder with a mortar & pestal)
I wanted to add the Brahmi powder but I can't find it! 

*Herbs (2 tbsp of each):*

Stinging Nettles, Horsetail, Thyme, Rosemary Leaves, & Alfalfa w/Citric Acid. I'm thinking of adding Methi Powder (Fenugreek) to the mix but even I can't deal with that smell for so long. I boiled two cups of water, put the herbs in and let them steep for about 30 minutes. I strained off the herbs and added the citric acid powder to the water and mixed the henna. Then I added small amounts of water to get the consistency that I wanted. The bowl is covered with Saran Wrap and sitting in a window at home.

It will sit for almost 24 hours before I apply to my hair. Tonight I will wash my hair w/Premier Poo and allow to air dry.

In the morning I will apply the henna for a 4 hour application. Oh don't laugh but I put the henna in my hair, cover with a plastic cap, hair towel, then I ride my spinning bike for an hour (to generate heat AND burn calories at the same time). After I ride, I have breakfast and by the time I do it all, the guys still aren't up and I'm hitting the shower to rinse.

Tim and I are taking Engagement photos tomorrow so hopefully it'll show what my hair really looks like right now.


----------



## sareca

VWVixxen said:
			
		

> Just checking in before bed time! Sareca, I found ONE package of Red Rose Henna, it has Amla and Shikakai powders it in. Usually I add those to my regular henna. Of late (the last 3 applications), I've been adding Bhrami and Bhringraj powders to the mix. I think I have something to report but I'll wait a few more weeks before I know for sure...
> 
> Kitchen_tician!! You know, the first time I did henna, I noticed a difference but nothing dramatic. I stayed with it though and am so glad I did. I think you'll be very happy you gave it a try!
> 
> Glad we could help, and do keep us posted on your results.
> 
> Ok, beddie time, my Sweetie is out flying a late flight tonight.


 
Thanks, Vixxen


----------



## douglala

Pics....Pics.....Pics.....finally

This is after my first indigo/henna/amla treatment. Hair was then rollerset and lightly flat-ironed.



This is after my third henna/indigo/amla treatment. It is hard to tell but my hair is a tad lighter because I used a greater percentage of henna for this one. Also a rollerset and flatiron.


This is after my 4th henna only treatment. Notice the reddish/brown in the front. My hair is air-dried and lightly flatironed.




Today is Henna Friday for me too.  Doing my first Indigo only treatment tonight.....I'm so excited!! But I think I am going to mix in some of that Cassia (sp?) neutral henna. I have some there that I never used...


----------



## LaNecia

DougLaLa, you hair looks F-A-B!!!


----------



## douglala

VWVixxen said:
			
		

> DougLaLa, you hair looks F-A-B!!!



Thank you!!!! If only my ends looked like this 


I'm about to step my henna-ing up to the next level -> your level (and Sareca)......herbs and spices.......or maybe Jamilla, etc.....

I need to go back and do some re-reading of this thread first.......


----------



## sareca

douglala said:
			
		

> Pics....Pics.....Pics.....finally
> 
> This is after my first indigo/henna/amla treatment. Hair was then rollerset and lightly flat-ironed.
> View attachment 2433
> 
> 
> This is after my third henna/indigo/amla treatment. It is hard to tell but my hair is a tad lighter because I used a greater percentage of henna for this one. Also a rollerset and flatiron.
> View attachment 2434
> 
> This is after my 4th henna only treatment. Notice the reddish/brown in the front. My hair is air-dried and lightly flatironed.
> View attachment 2435
> 
> 
> 
> Today is Henna Friday for me too. Doing my first Indigo only treatment tonight.....I'm so excited!! But I think I am going to mix in some of that Cassia (sp?) neutral henna. I have some there that I never used...


 
Wow, so shiny and I love the red/brown highlights in the last pic.


----------



## douglala

sareca said:
			
		

> Wow, so shiny and I love the red/brown highlights in the last pic.




Nooo, don't say that!!!   I've been torn between keeping the color is the last pic or going all black with indigo. I FINALLY made up my mind to do an indigo only treatment tonight..... now you got me rethinking my plan...


----------



## sareca

douglala said:
			
		

> Nooo, don't say that!!!  I've been torn between keeping the color is the last pic or going all black with indigo. I FINALLY made up my mind to do an indigo only treatment tonight..... now you got me rethinking my plan...


Well, I've indigo'd twice and I managed to get some of the red/brown back by doing a henna only treatment. I'm beginning to think indigo is not as permanent as I'd hoped.


----------



## douglala

sareca said:
			
		

> Well, I've indigo'd twice and I managed to get some of the red/brown back by doing a henna only treatment. I'm beginning to think indigo is not as permanent as I'd hoped.



Cool. At least I know I can get my color back. Is this with the Jamilla Henna?


----------



## alexstin

Beautiful, Douglala!


----------



## douglala

alexstin said:
			
		

> Beautiful, Douglala!



Thanks!

Sitting here with my indigo/neutral henna treatment in my hair as I type. One more hour to go...................


----------



## Dare~to~Dream

*Wow! Your hair looks great!  I love reading the updates and seeing the pictures!  *Still have not decided on doing this yet...oh what the hell--I think I'm going to start next month so when I press my hair in October {after one year of going without heat} my hair will be strong and I can see the shine.* *





			
				douglala said:
			
		

> Pics....Pics.....Pics.....finally
> 
> This is after my first indigo/henna/amla treatment. Hair was then rollerset and lightly flat-ironed.
> View attachment 2433
> 
> 
> This is after my third henna/indigo/amla treatment. It is hard to tell but my hair is a tad lighter because I used a greater percentage of henna for this one. Also a rollerset and flatiron.
> View attachment 2434
> 
> This is after my 4th henna only treatment. Notice the reddish/brown in the front. My hair is air-dried and lightly flatironed.
> View attachment 2435
> 
> 
> 
> Today is Henna Friday for me too.  Doing my first Indigo only treatment tonight.....I'm so excited!! But I think I am going to mix in some of that Cassia (sp?) neutral henna. I have some there that I never used...


----------



## sareca

douglala said:
			
		

> Cool. At least I know I can get my color back. Is this with the Jamilla Henna?



It was Jamila, but I think any henna over indigo'd hair will redden/lighten it.


----------



## Ronda123

douglala said:
			
		

> Pics....Pics.....Pics.....finally
> 
> This is after my first indigo/henna/amla treatment. Hair was then rollerset and lightly flat-ironed.
> View attachment 2433
> 
> 
> This is after my third henna/indigo/amla treatment. It is hard to tell but my hair is a tad lighter because I used a greater percentage of henna for this one. Also a rollerset and flatiron.
> View attachment 2434
> 
> This is after my 4th henna only treatment. Notice the reddish/brown in the front. My hair is air-dried and lightly flatironed.
> View attachment 2435
> 
> 
> 
> Today is Henna Friday for me too. Doing my first Indigo only treatment tonight.....I'm so excited!! But I think I am going to mix in some of that Cassia (sp?) neutral henna. I have some there that I never used...


 
That's it, I'm in...Your hair is gorgeous and so shiny!!! I am going to take baby steps  and start out with the henna and indigo. I will make sure to test first. I will order tonight  . I hope it works as well for me as it did for you ladies...


----------



## Wildchild453

How do you guys measure out the powders?

I'm about to put my order in and was thinking about getting just 4 oz of both Alma powder and Hibiscus petal powder, but I'm not sure thats enough. I guess it is for now, but I'm wondering how you henna experts measure out your ratios


----------



## douglala

Wildchild453 said:
			
		

> How do you guys measure out the powders?
> 
> I'm about to put my order in and was thinking about getting just 4 oz of both Alma powder and Hibiscus petal powder, but I'm not sure thats enough. I guess it is for now, but I'm wondering how you henna experts measure out your ratios



Here's the basic measurements as posted on hennaforhair.com

100g will dye short hair.
200g will dye collar length straight hair.
300g will dye shoulder length straight hair.
500g will dye waist length hair.
I use 500 g and my hair goes to my fingertips.

100 grams = 3.53 oz


----------



## douglala

Ronda123 said:
			
		

> That's it, I'm in...Your hair is gorgeous and so shiny!!! I am going to take baby steps  and start out with the henna and indigo. I will make sure to test first. I will order tonight  . I hope it works as well for me as it did for you ladies...



Good luck girl!!!

Keep us posted on how it goes. And remember it gets betters as you do more treatments. I'm doing my 5th one now....


----------



## CLASSYEBONYGIRL

*Is anyone using the Suryah brand? If so, what were the results? It's the only brand I see at the whole foods store near me.*


----------



## Ronda123

douglala said:
			
		

> Thanks!
> 
> Sitting here with my indigo/neutral henna treatment in my hair as I type. One more hour to go...................


 

Thanks for the measurements. 

I have a few questions...How long do you leave the henna treatment in? Are you doing your henna treatments weekly? TIA


----------



## FlowerHair

Wow this thread is long! 

I tried Lush's hennas for a while, but I found it left my hair too dry and almost on the point of breaking. (Maybe my hair has a lot of protein naturally?)  Also, it was such a hassle to get all the "mud" out of my long hair. I felt like a clay-woman trying to balance a pile of mud on my head for hours LOL. Maybe I should have tried sleeping with it, but I think my neck would be too stiff after that. I used to loosen up the henna first by dipping my head in a bucket and swishing it around and then jump into the shower. It usually took 2-3 days before all the henna was out of my hair! And constant washing for about 30 minutes in the shower each day. It just left me exhausted.

Anyway, I really liked the color I got. I tried the Caca Rouge, Caca Marron and the Caca Brown. The reddest one made my hair too red, I liked the brown one the best.

ETA: I just wanted to add that my mother hennaed her hair for years with great results! But she is 3b and white, her hair is a lot oilier than mine so it really benefited from the drying that henna does. It made her hair look thicker and not so oily.


----------



## FloridaSunshine

I am not sure who owns the LHCF site, but they might want to consider asking the hennaforhair site to become an advertised sponser with all the free referrals we are giving their site, not to mention repeat customers.  Just a thought, since I am seriously considering ordering from their site.


----------



## douglala

Ronda123 said:
			
		

> Thanks for the measurements.
> 
> I have a few questions...How long do you leave the henna treatment in? Are you doing your henna treatments weekly? TIA



Most people leave it on anywhere between 1 and 4 hours. I personally do two hours with a minimum of 1 hour with heat.

I do my treatments weekly.


----------



## sareca

FloridaSunshine said:
			
		

> I am not sure who owns the LHCF site, but they might want to consider asking the hennaforhair site to become an advertised sponser with all the free referrals we are giving their site, not to mention repeat customers. Just a thought, since I am seriously considering ordering from their site.



For real, I've easily spent $250 on henna from Catherine.  I have a new supplier now, but a bunch of people still use her henna.


----------



## alexstin

So I did the henna/indigo mix yesterday. My hair felt dryer. Why would that be. I did not get under the dryer at all. Could that be the culprit?  Also, my hair wasn't clean as suggested on the site. Please tell me I'm not the only one who hennas on dirty hair.  

I'll give it another try in a few days.  My hair is darker but I think next time I'll use less indigo.


Oh, this is what I used in my mix: liquid pectin(gel like consistency and it does have citric acid in it), a whole lot of ACV and henna plus the indigo mixture.

I could tell tell my hair was squeaky clean after I rinsed out the deep conditioner and I didn't use any shampoo. Could the ACV and citric acid from the pectin have been too much?


----------



## Neroli

alexstin said:
			
		

> So I did the henna/indigo mix yesterday. My hair felt dryer. Why would that be. I did not get under the dryer at all. Could that be the culprit?  Also, my hair wasn't clean as suggested on the site. Please tell me I'm not the only one who hennas on dirty hair.
> 
> I'll give it another try in a few days.  My hair is darker but I think next time I'll use less indigo.
> 
> 
> Oh, this is what I used in my mix: liquid pectin(gel like consistency and it does have citric acid in it), a whole lot of ACV and henna plus the indigo mixture.
> 
> I could tell tell my hair was squeaky clean after I rinsed out the deep conditioner and I didn't use any shampoo. Could the ACV and citric acid from the pectin have been too much?



I'm confused becasue you said on the one hand your hair wasn't clean but then that it was squeaky clean after rinsing out the deep condish?

Definitely the ACV and citric could have been too much "acid" in your mix, particualy if you used a whole lot of ACV.  You don't really need a lot of acid, just enough to get the color release.  Did you use boiling liquid to mix or just lukewarm.  I read somewhere that it is best to mix henna with warm or lukewarm liquid because boiling liquid tends to "cook" the henna too fast -- you want a warm slow color release.  I don't know, but I'm sure the "henna divas" are gonna weight in on this one.  Perhaps you can share your procedure and measurements so we have a precise idea of what was done?

BTW I always henna "dirty hair" and my hair and scalp comes out clean such that I haven't used 'poo in weeks.  But then I don't use a lot of products on my hair -- no 'cones and the only an oil and water mix that I apply every couple of days so there is very little buildup on my hair from wash to wash (or henna to henna these days!).  So the henna is like my poo and I always follow it with a deep moisturizing condish . . . 

If it's not getting clean, then you may want to 'poo first and then henna.


----------



## alexstin

Neroli,

It was dirty when I hennaed but after rinsing the henna out and deep conditioning my hair felt very clean as if I shampooed.

THE ACV ws at room temperature. I just mixed that and the entire package of pectin with the henna until it was a yogurt consistency. I then let it sit in my laundry room for about 17 hour. The indigo I mixed with warm water and let that sit for a few minutes. Then I made my 50%-50% mixture and applied it. I let it stay on about 3 hours but didn't use any heat. That's it.


----------



## Neroli

alexstin said:
			
		

> Neroli,
> 
> It was dirty when I hennaed but after rinsing the henna out and deep conditioning my hair felt very clean as if I shampooed.



Yep, that's how my does . . .


----------



## alexstin

I guess I should use some spring or distilled water next time I henna.


----------



## Neroli

alexstin said:
			
		

> I guess I should use some spring or distilled water next time I henna.



I have tried the following mixes and both give me the same results:

Mix #1
--henna
--1/2 ACV & 1/2 distilled water
Mix together until a soft thick paste is form.  Let sit 10 to 12 hours before using.

Mix #2
--henna
--dannon plain natural yogurt - the one with the all the fats (let sit at room temp for an hour or so if possible)
Mix together until soft thick paste is formed.  Let sit 10 to 12 hours before using.

The yogurt mix was a little bit "softer" and easier to handle and it stretches the henna a lot so I think that's how I'll do it going foward.

I save all the extras (oils, moisturiziers, honey, etc.) for my condish that follows each henna treatment.


----------



## sareca

alexstin said:
			
		

> So I did the henna/indigo mix yesterday. My hair felt dryer. Why would that be. I did not get under the dryer at all. Could that be the culprit? Also, my hair wasn't clean as suggested on the site. Please tell me I'm not the only one who hennas on dirty hair.
> 
> I'll give it another try in a few days.  My hair is darker but I think next time I'll use less indigo.
> 
> 
> Oh, this is what I used in my mix: liquid pectin(gel like consistency and it does have citric acid in it), a whole lot of ACV and henna plus the indigo mixture.
> 
> I could tell tell my hair was squeaky clean after I rinsed out the deep conditioner and I didn't use any shampoo. Could the ACV and citric acid from the pectin have been too much?



I always henna on dirty hair.  Citric acid is known to be drying, but I didn't think their was enough in the pectin to cause that.  Try adding a little oil to your next mix.  I've used amla, coconut and olive oils. They all help w/ dryness.


----------



## alexstin

Thanks Neroli and Sereca.  I think I'm understanding a lot better.


----------



## LovelyLionessa

alexstin said:
			
		

> So I did the henna/indigo mix yesterday. My hair felt dryer. Why would that be. I did not get under the dryer at all. Could that be the culprit? Also, my hair wasn't clean as suggested on the site. Please tell me I'm not the only one who hennas on dirty hair.


 

Don't worry, girl, I hennaed today for the first time and I did mine of "dirty" hair too.  

I am now officially in love with henna! I whipped up a pre poo made up of 4 oz of henna, a ORS Replensihing Pak, Africa's Best oil, mayo and Dannon Plain yogurt. I found the henna was really super messy, but well worth the mess! I couldn't believe how strong and smooth my hair felt right away. And like Vixxen said it dried a lot faster too, which was nice. To help get all the henna out I used lots of cheapie conditioner, that did the trick. I didn't flat iron or anything today, and my hair feels a little dry now too. I just threw some Suave Milk & Honey along with my NTM Silk Touch and serum on and I am resetting my hair in a twistout so maybe that will help. I am so excited to now be a part of the henna revolution!


----------



## Wildchild453

I have a question. If is possible to get the henna mix smooth enough that it wont drip but not extra thick, is it possible to use an applicator bottle?


----------



## JustKiya

Wildchild453 said:
			
		

> I have a question. If is possible to get the henna mix smooth enough that it wont drip but not extra thick, is it possible to use an applicator bottle?


 
Oh, yes!! My henna is always that texture....

I mix henna, and enough acidic water (I usually add a lil red wine to boost the red tones) to make it into a very VERY thick paste, then let it sit and let the dye release happen. Then, I mix in enough cheap conditioner to get it to the just right consistency, pour it into my applicator, and I'm off. 

The conditioner helps me rinse the henna out easier, and prevents my hair from being as dry as it could get because of the acidity of the wine.  

I've heard of others who actually 'blend' the henna with one of those hand-held milkshake makers - that's REALLLLY creamy.  I usually just mix it really well with a fork. *LOL*


----------



## Wildchild453

nappywomyn said:
			
		

> Oh, yes!! My henna is always that texture....
> 
> I mix henna, and enough acidic water (I usually add a lil red wine to boost the red tones) to make it into a very VERY thick paste, then let it sit and let the dye release happen. Then, I mix in enough cheap conditioner to get it to the just right consistency, pour it into my applicator, and I'm off.
> 
> The conditioner helps me rinse the henna out easier, and prevents my hair from being as dry as it could get because of the acidity of the wine.
> 
> I've heard of others who actually 'blend' the henna with one of those hand-held milkshake makers - that's REALLLLY creamy.  I usually just mix it really well with a fork. *LOL*




Ooo, thanks! I'm not really looking for the color more the strengthening and conditioning part. If I don't add and acid for the color release and just use water should I add something like oil/conditioner anyway?


----------



## LaNecia

Results with the Red Rose Henna:

My suggestion is IF you see this stuff, don't bother. My hair is conditioned as usual but I question what's all in it, there were so many bits and pieces in my hair when I tried to rinse it out, I had to use a conditioner to get it out. I haven't had to do that in a while.

I won't purchase this brand again, it was very grainy and instead of being green like henna is, it was brown when mixed. I've added Amla, Shikakai, Bhringraj and others to my mixes and they've always been green so I'm not sure what to think of this stuff.  

I let it sit for 24 hours to terp and there was virtually no indication of color release.

I'll try the Jamila and probably go back to my regular henna w/my other powders mixed in. It's not been broken thus far so I guess I shouldn't try to fix it.


----------



## WomanlyCharm

Did a hairball test with my henna today!  

Mixed it up, and left in in that mess for about two and a half hours. (the smell is interesting, but still better than MTG!)

Ladies, I am SOLD.  I was thinking it might do something terrible on my relaxed hair, like make it green or melt or something...you know how paranoid we are about our hair right?  

The test hairball was strong, and the color...a rich reddish brown, it's shiny and gorgeous!  That henna is going on my hair this week! 

Thanks so much for all the great henna recipies and advice.  This forum is priceless.


----------



## Wildchild453

Seems like I'm always coming in here with questions but I know you ladies can help me.

I plan on going on a personal braid challenge with my own hair and was wondering if you could henna your hair while braided? The reason I ask is b/c I hate parting my hair and was gonna plan on washing it and conditioning it while braided then going one by one and doing the take down and re-braid. The only snag is the henna, so what do you ladies think? Will it work?


----------



## sareca

Wildchild453 said:
			
		

> Seems like I'm always coming in here with questions but I know you ladies can help me.
> 
> I plan on going on a personal braid challenge with my own hair and was wondering if you could henna your hair while braided? The reason I ask is b/c I hate parting my hair and was gonna plan on washing it and conditioning it while braided then going one by one and doing the take down and re-braid. The only snag is the henna, so what do you ladies think? Will it work?



Although I don't think it would be harmful, I do think it would be stinky. Henna smells funky and takes a while to rinse out.  I'd be worried your hair would stink from the leaves and stems leftover by the henna. Instead of henna  you could do an amla tea rinse. I just braided my hair yesterday and I've already done one rinse. There's no stuff to rinse, it's odorless, and conditions as well as henna.


----------



## LaNecia

I totally agree with you Sareca. The henna can be hard to rinse out on lose hair, in braids I think it would be impossible. You'd have a better chance doing a henna glossing but I think the tea would be the BEST bet while you're braided. 

@ WomanlyCharm: Sounds good girlie!!! You're gonna like it!!!


----------



## sareca

VWVixxen said:
			
		

> Results with the Red Rose Henna:
> 
> My suggestion is IF you see this stuff, don't bother. My hair is conditioned as usual but I question what's all in it, there were so many bits and pieces in my hair when I tried to rinse it out, I had to use a conditioner to get it out. I haven't had to do that in a while.
> 
> I won't purchase this brand again, it was very grainy and instead of being green like henna is, it was brown when mixed. I've added Amla, Shikakai, Bhringraj and others to my mixes and they've always been green so I'm not sure what to think of this stuff.
> 
> *I let it sit for 24 hours to terp and there was virtually no indication of color release.*
> 
> *I'll try the Jamila *and probably go back to my regular henna w/my other powders mixed in. It's not been broken thus far so I guess I shouldn't try to fix it.


 
Brown?  Yuck! That stuff don't sound right. 

If you try jamila you won't want to go back...consider yourself warned.  :wink2:


----------



## Wildchild453

Thank you. I guess I'll be completely unbraiding every two weeks. Its good to have a plan


----------



## CLASSYEBONYGIRL

*I did my first henna treatment last night with Rajasthani henna, Amla powder, amla oil, water and olive oil, mixed into a paste, applied it to my hair and left it on for about 1 hours 30mins with plastic cap and my hair is as hard as a rock. Is my hair suppose to feel like this, even after I washed it out with shampoo a million times last night plus this morning? If so, how long does it take for your hair to be soft again? My hair got so thick I couldn't close my hair clip this morning I had to go with one of my pony tail holders.*

*Attached below are some pics of my hair before and after henna. I think it slightly changed the color that I have in my hair to a darker shade. I wasn't really interested in more color just for the strength and shine. The girl at the indian store told me to mix the amla powder with 2 tablespoons of henna and water without any tea or lemon juice to be on the safe side after I told her I wasn't interested in changing the color that I have in my hair now. She said that henna is going to change the color of your hair to  copperish red regardless if you mix any other ingredients with it. Any other color that you get besides that copperish red it could be that it's not natural henna and it contains chemicals.*

*The first two pics shows my hair before henna treatment. The last three pics shows my hair after henna treatment.*


----------



## LaNecia

CLASSYEBONYGIRL said:
			
		

> *I did my first henna treatment last night with Rajasthani henna, Amla powder, amla oil, water and olive oil, mixed into a paste, applied it to my hair and left it on for about 1 hours 30mins with plastic cap and my hair is as hard as a rock. Is my hair suppose to feel like this, even after I washed it out with shampoo a million times last night plus this morning? If so, how long does it take for your hair to be soft again? My hair got so thick I couldn't close my hair clip this morning I had to go with one of my pony tail holders.*



The first time or two I had that same experience, my hair felt RIGID. I didn't like it. It took a few conditioning/moisturizing treatments to get it back right.

What works for me now is after rinsing, applying Roux's Porosity Control for about a minute (maybe two), then using a shampoo on top of the PC, then rinsing again. This makes my hair feel V-E-R-Y smooth and it's EASY to detangle.

If I omit the Porosity Control, it's still not hard like it was initially but it's not nearly as soft either.

HTH


----------



## CLASSYEBONYGIRL

VWVixxen said:
			
		

> The first time or two I had that same experience, my hair felt RIGID. I didn't like it. It took a few conditioning/moisturizing treatments to get it back right.
> 
> What works for me now is after rinsing, applying Roux's Porosity Control for about a minute (maybe two), then using a shampoo on top of the PC, then rinsing again. This makes my hair feel V-E-R-Y smooth and it's EASY to detangle.
> 
> If I omit the Porosity Control, it's still not hard like it was initially but it's not nearly as soft either.
> 
> HTH



*Henna expert to the rescue!!! Last night when I started to rinse the henna out, I was like what the hell is happening to my hair. It felt very rough. 

Anyway, thanks for the wonderful tips. I am still washing my hair daily with a 2 in 1 shampoo and conditioner and also HE/VO5 conditioner until it gets cold. I also use porosity control every weekend before applying my conditioners for deep conditioning so maybe by this weekend my hair should be back to normal.*


----------



## HoneyDew

CLASSYEBONYGIRL said:
			
		

> *I did my first henna treatment last night with Rajasthani henna, Amla powder, amla oil, water and olive oil, mixed into a paste, applied it to my hair and left it on for about 1 hours 30mins with plastic cap and my hair is as hard as a rock. Is my hair suppose to feel like this, even after I washed it out with shampoo a million times last night plus this morning? If so, how long does it take for your hair to be soft again? My hair got so thick I couldn't close my hair clip this morning I had to go with one of my pony tail holders.*
> 
> *Attached below are some pics of my hair before and after henna. I think it slightly changed the color that I have in my hair to a darker shade. I wasn't really interested in more color just for the strength and shine. The girl at the indian store told me to mix the amla powder with 2 tablespoons of henna and water without any tea or lemon juice to be on the safe side after I told her I wasn't interested in changing the color that I have in my hair now. She said that henna is going to change the color of your hair to  copperish red regardless if you mix any other ingredients with it. Any other color that you get besides that copperish red it could be that it's not natural henna and it contains chemicals.*
> 
> *The first two pics shows my hair before henna treatment. The last three pics shows my hair after henna treatment.*



Mine came out hard, too. But after using ORS RP, I was fine.

Girls, this has been the best hair week I have ever had!! I think it's the henna.

I normally have to shampoo and condition my hair every 3 days or my hair starts to feel dry. I did my henna and deep condition on Saturday and last night, which would have been my normal shampoo day, my hair was FINE. I don't need to do anything. YEAH! I would love to be able to go more days w/o shampooing and flatironing.

How often do you guys do your henna treatments?


----------



## douglala

CLASSYEBONYGIRL said:
			
		

> *Henna expert to the rescue!!! Last night when I started to rinse the henna out, I was like what the hell is happening to my hair. It felt very rough.
> 
> Anyway, thanks for the wonderful tips. I am still washing my hair daily with a 2 in 1 shampoo and conditioner and also HE/VO5 conditioner until it gets cold. I also use porosity control every weekend before applying my conditioners for deep conditioning so maybe by this weekend my hair should be back to normal.*




Mine never came out hard. Not even when rinsing out before adding any conditioner. But when I tried one of my favorite mild protein conditioners after a few weekly henna treatments my hair was HARD and CRUNCHY. Before henna this mild protein used to leave my hair so soft......


----------



## sareca

HoneyDew said:
			
		

> Mine came out hard, too. But after using ORS RP, I was fine.
> 
> * Girls, this has been the best hair week I have ever had!! I think it's the henna.*
> 
> I normally have to shampoo and condition my hair every 3 days or my hair starts to feel dry. I did my henna and deep condition on Saturday and last night, which would have been my normal shampoo day, my hair was FINE. I don't need to do anything. YEAH! I would love to be able to go more days w/o shampooing and flatironing.
> 
> How often do you guys do your henna treatments?


 That was my experience with henna! But get this...henna's affects are cumulative. The more henna treatments you do the better it gets, if you can believe that.  

My hair never felt hard or rigid just stronger, but I always do a moisturizing deep condition after henna'ng.  

I henna every week except when braided, of course. While braided I'm doing amla tea rinses every 3 days. 

Congrats ebonygirl    Your  hair came out lovely!


----------



## LaNecia

Hey HoneyDew, glad you're loving your hair!! That's so awesome, henna is soooo awesome!!

I do my hennas once a week or if I'm lazy once every two weeks but never any longer spaced that than. I like the results too much!


----------



## Neroli

VWVixxen said:
			
		

> Hey HoneyDew, glad you're loving your hair!! That's so awesome, henna is soooo awesome!!
> 
> I do my hennas once a week or if I'm lazy once every two weeks but never any longer spaced that than. I like the results too much!



ITA!  Once a week or no more than 2 weeks.  Basically, every time I wash I henna and then condish -- haven't used 'poo in weeks and my hair is STUPENDIOUSLY awesome, its really ridiculous . . .


----------



## LaNecia

Please tell me I'm not the only one who gets really excited every time someone else comes in and reports how much they like the henna?!!!  

Hair day used to be a chore, now it's something I actually PLAN and look forward to!


----------



## sareca

VWVixxen said:
			
		

> Please tell me I'm not the only one who gets really excited every time someone else comes in and reports how much they like the henna?!!!
> 
> Hair day used to be a chore, now it's something I actually PLAN and look forward to!


 Me too, but I'm trying to be nonchalant about it. Like, _of course you liked it... it's awesome!

_PLAN?! I have to stop myself from doing it twice a week. I love that I can experiment w/ the color and the conditioning effects.
*I  henna*.


----------



## sareca

VWVixxen said:
			
		

> Hey HoneyDew, glad you're loving your hair!! That's so awesome, henna is soooo awesome!!
> 
> I do my hennas once a week or if I'm lazy once every two weeks but never any longer spaced that than. I like the results too much!



Did honeydew post pics!? I missed 'em.


----------



## NewYorkgyrl

sareca said:
			
		

> That was my experience with henna! But get this...henna's affects are cumulative. The more henna treatments you do the better it gets, if you can believe that.
> 
> My hair never felt hard or rigid just stronger, but I always do a moisturizing deep condition after henna'ng.
> 
> I henna every week except when braided, of course. While braided I'm doing amla tea rinses every 3 days.
> 
> Congrats ebonygirl    Your  hair came out lovely!




Can you give more detail about the amla tea rinses?  Do you buy it from the same site as the henna?  How do you prepare it and do you just pour it over your head like an ACV rinse, and then wash it out?

What kind of benefits does it give you?


----------



## JustKiya

HoneyDew said:
			
		

> How often do you guys do your henna treatments?


 
Once a week, like clockwork. I'm another one who everytime I wash my hair, I'm washing henna out!!  

Me love henna long time.


----------



## HoneyDew

I don't have any pics. I am not sure I have anything to compare them to so that you guys would be able to tell adifference.

All I know is that my hair has more body and volume. I even got a stare from my BF lastnight. He said "your hair looks different, more flippy or something."  Iam not sure if that was a compliment or not  , but he is right my hair has been different this week, I love it.


----------



## Neroli

HoneyDew said:
			
		

> I don't have any pics. I am not sure I have anything to compare them to so that you guys would be able to tell adifference.
> 
> All I know is that my hair has more body and volume. I even got a stare from my BF lastnight. He said "your hair looks different, more flippy or something."  Iam not sure if that was a compliment or not  , but he is right my hair has been different this week, I love it.



I'm soooo glad you're part of the henna revolution!  It will only get better with time, believe me.  As I mentioned in an earlier post, I now henna (instead of 'poo) every time I wash and deep condish afterwards -- my hair is off the hook!


----------



## LaNecia

nappywomyn said:
			
		

> Me love henna long time.



 This struck me as too funny!!


----------



## Queenie

I used Jamila henna on Sat and I am very happy w/the results. It was much easier than my 1st time. My hair looks even better plus I like the color.  I did a lemon juice, henna mix.


----------



## LaNecia

Queenie said:
			
		

> I used Jamila henna on Sat and I am very happy w/the results. It was much easier than my 1st time. My hair looks even better plus I like the color.  I did a lemon juice, henna mix.




Alright, that's it, I'm ordering....if I get hooked...it's yours and Sareca's fault.


----------



## sareca

NewYorkgyrl said:
			
		

> Can you give more detail about the amla tea rinses? Do you buy it from the same site as the henna? How do you prepare it and do you just pour it over your head like an ACV rinse, and then wash it out?
> 
> What kind of benefits does it give you?


 
I love amla rinses! I just ordered a 1lb of amla powder from FNWL, but I've been using samples from hennaforhair.com. I find amla makes my ends feel full (not hard, but thick). After about 1 week of using the tea every other day my ends felt very meaty and healthy. My ends usually feel healthy, but thin. Not anymore! 

ETA: Unfortunately they still look thin to me. But I'm not going to chop 'em until Dec.

You'll need:

1 tsp amla powder
4 oz of very hot water 
16 oz of warm water 


Add the tsp of amla powder to the hot water. Leave it to steep for about 10 minutes. Strain it into the 16oz of warm water (you can use it full strength if you want). Poor it over your hair and scalp. Do not rinse. Keep the pulp you strained to use as a facial scrub. I usually apply it while it's still a little warm. Makes my skin glow. 

I also add it to my braid spray concoction. Make sure you only make enough to use right then. If you make extra you can keep it in the frig for up to 4 days.


----------



## sareca

HoneyDew said:
			
		

> I don't have any pics. I am not sure I have anything to compare them to so that you guys would be able to tell adifference.
> 
> All I know is that my hair has more body and volume. I even got a stare from my BF lastnight. He said "your hair looks different, more flippy or something." Iam not sure if that was a compliment or not  , but he is right my hair has been different this week, I love it.




Flippy?  Men!  God bless 'em.


----------



## LaNecia

sareca said:
			
		

> I love amla rinses! I just ordered a 1lb of amla powder from FNWL, but I've been using samples from hennaforhair.com.  I find amla makes my ends feel full (not hard, but thick). After about 1 week of using the tea every other day my ends felt very meaty and healthy. My ends usually feel healthy, but thin. Not anymore!
> 
> ETA: Unfortunately they still look thin to me.  But I'm not going to chop 'em until Dec.
> 
> You'll need:
> 
> 1 tsp amla powder
> 4 oz of very hot water
> 16 oz of warm water
> 
> 
> Add the tsp of amla powder to the hot water.  Leave it to steep for about 10 minutes.  Strain it into the 16oz of warm water (you can use it full strength if you want).   Poor it over your hair and scalp. Do not rinse. Keep the pulp you strained to use as a facial scrub. I usually apply it while it's still a little warm. Make my skin glow.



Thanks for this info!!  I'm going to give this a spin next week while I'm visiting the future in-laws. I can add the pulp to my rose petal and orange peel powders facial scrub


----------



## Cichelle

I ordered henna and amla powders yesterday. I am excited to try them! I haven't decided if I'm going to use the amla in my henna mixture or not. I have been investigating the different terps I can use. There is no way I am using lemon juice as that will dry the hell out of my hair and that's the last thing I need. I'm seriously thinking of using red wine or pomegranate juice. The smell is a factor though. At any rate, I want to use as little as possible to get results.

I'll post when I get my stuff and decide what my "recipe" will be. I'm going to take before and after pics, too. So hopefully I'll be able to post them here or in my fotki.


----------



## sareca

Cichelle said:
			
		

> I ordered henna and amla powders yesterday. I am excited to try them! I haven't decided if I'm going to use the amla in my henna mixture or not. I have been investigating the different terps I can use. There is no way I am using lemon juice as that will dry the hell out of my hair and that's the last thing I need. I'm seriously thinking of using red wine or pomegranate juice. The smell is a factor though. At any rate, I want to use as little as possible to get results.
> 
> I'll post when I get my stuff and decide what my "recipe" will be. I'm going to take before and after pics, too. So hopefully I'll be able to post them here or in my fotki.


Welcome, Cichelle.  I think pomegranate juice will be really pretty. Is it acidic? 

Don't forget your strand test.


----------



## Cichelle

sareca said:
			
		

> Welcome, Cichelle.  I think pomegranate juice will be really pretty. Is it acidic?
> 
> Don't forget your strand test.



Hi! No, I won't forget the strand test. I already harvested some hair for it. 

Apparently, pom. juice is acidic enough because others have used it with success. Red wine definitely works...but I don't know how my husband would feel about the smell. He hates the smell of alcohol.  

I have been very inspired by this thread. Thanks for all the info, sareca. And thank you, too, VWVixxen.


----------



## HoneyDew

sareca said:
			
		

> Flippy?  Men!  God bless 'em.




I know girl.  And I did not say anything in response, but I have been thinking about the fact that he said that - wondering what he meant.

Anyway, whatever he meant, his hands were all up in my hair on Satuday.  

Has anyone here used Indigo in their Henna?


----------



## NewYorkgyrl

sareca said:
			
		

> I love amla rinses! I just ordered a 1lb of amla powder from FNWL, but I've been using samples from hennaforhair.com.  I find amla makes my ends feel full (not hard, but thick). After about 1 week of using the tea every other day my ends felt very meaty and healthy. My ends usually feel healthy, but thin. Not anymore!
> 
> ETA: Unfortunately they still look thin to me.  But I'm not going to chop 'em until Dec.
> 
> You'll need:
> 
> 1 tsp amla powder
> 4 oz of very hot water
> 16 oz of warm water
> 
> 
> Add the tsp of amla powder to the hot water.  Leave it to steep for about 10 minutes.  Strain it into the 16oz of warm water (you can use it full strength if you want).   Poor it over your hair and scalp. Do not rinse. Keep the pulp you strained to use as a facial scrub. I usually apply it while it's still a little warm. Make my skin glow.
> 
> I also add it to my braid spray concoction. Make sure you only make enough to use right then. If you make extra you can keep it in the frig for up to 4 days.



THANKS!!!!!  I think I may this 1-2x a week when I get my braids.


----------



## WomanlyCharm

HoneyDew said:
			
		

> I know girl. And I did not say anything in response, but I have been thinking about the fact that he said that - wondering what he meant.
> 
> Anyway, whatever he meant, his hands were all up in my hair on Satuday.
> *
> Has anyone here used Indigo in their Henna?*



I'm gonna use some in my henna tomorrow morning, after I give myself a full henna treatment tonight.  It will be a 2/3 indigo, 1/3 henna ratio, so it's not black just dark brown with reddish highlights on the grey.
Hopefully my camera will be working by then, so I can finally post some pics and show you how it turned out.

And I'm glad your man liked your hair...flippy!  Too funny...


----------



## douglala

sareca said:
			
		

> I love amla rinses! I just ordered a 1lb of amla powder from FNWL, but I've been using samples from hennaforhair.com.  I find amla makes my ends feel full (not hard, but thick). After about 1 week of using the tea every other day my ends felt very meaty and healthy. My ends usually feel healthy, but thin. Not anymore!
> 
> ETA: Unfortunately they still look thin to me.  But I'm not going to chop 'em until Dec.
> 
> You'll need:
> 
> 1 tsp amla powder
> 4 oz of very hot water
> 16 oz of warm water
> 
> 
> Add the tsp of amla powder to the hot water.  Leave it to steep for about 10 minutes.  Strain it into the 16oz of warm water (you can use it full strength if you want).   Poor it over your hair and scalp. Do not rinse. Keep the pulp you strained to use as a facial scrub. I usually apply it while it's still a little warm. Make my skin glow.
> 
> I also add it to my braid spray concoction. Make sure you only make enough to use right then. If you make extra you can keep it in the frig for up to 4 days.



Thanks for this. I will definitely give it a try. My fine strands need all the help they can get.

I'm all out of henna and amla.  I'm trying to decide where's the best place to order my next batch from. I think it's either FNWL or that wholesale site...

The Jamilla looks interesting too.......


----------



## douglala

HoneyDew said:
			
		

> I know girl.  And I did not say anything in response, but I have been thinking about the fact that he said that - wondering what he meant.
> 
> Anyway, whatever he meant, his hands were all up in my hair on Satuday.
> 
> Has anyone here used Indigo in their Henna?




I used indigo with my henna. The more indigo the darker the results. But you will still have the reddish highlight from the henna. This is what I experienced.


----------



## douglala

Just wanted to welcome all the new henna users!!! 
Glad to have you guys along for the ride!!


----------



## sareca

Cichelle said:
			
		

> Hi! No, I won't forget the strand test. I already harvested some hair for it.


Good, just checkin'  


			
				Cichelle said:
			
		

> Apparently, pom. juice is acidic enough because others have used it with success. Red wine definitely works...but I don't know how my husband would feel about the smell. He hates the smell of alcohol.
> 
> I have been very inspired by this thread. Thanks for all the info, sareca. And thank you, too, VWVixxen.



Aww, thank you   I learn something new everytime I read a post.


----------



## sareca

HoneyDew said:
			
		

> I know girl. And I did not say anything in response, but I have been thinking about the fact that he said that - wondering what he meant.
> 
> Anyway, whatever he meant, his hands were all up in my hair on Satuday.
> 
> * Has anyone here used Indigo in their Henna*?


Sounds like he liked it to me... :eyebrows2

Yep! I love indigo...
This is my favorite composite showing the difference in color between henna only and henna/indigo mixes.
http://images17.fotki.com/v4/fileaAew/43d49/4/435236/3548335/henna_comparisoncopy-1.jpg


----------



## HoneyDew

sareca said:
			
		

> Sounds like he liked it to me... :eyebrows2
> 
> Yep! I love indigo...
> This is my favorite composite showing the difference in color between henna only and henna/indigo mixes.
> http://images17.fotki.com/v4/fileaAew/43d49/4/435236/3548335/henna_comparisoncopy-1.jpg



Very nice comparison shots!!


----------



## felicia

douglala said:
			
		

> Just wanted to welcome all the new henna users!!!
> Glad to have you guys along for the ride!!




hi, can you tell me what mix you used and steps you took? i want to get super dark hair with henna and indigo.


----------



## douglala

felicia said:
			
		

> hi, can you tell me what mix you used and steps you took? i want to get super dark hair with henna and indigo.



If you want black hair you may want to try the two step process.
Do a full henna treatment followed by a full indigo treatment.

There are many ways you can mix your henna and indigo. 

The basic henna mix is
- henna
-a terp (lemon juice, ACV, or wine, etc) to assist in the color release

You can then add extras such as different herbs and spices, EVOO, honey, essential oils, etc. Some use geled pectin to help the mix rinse out easier. 

I personally use lemon juice, distilled water, EVOO, Rosemary oil, and pectin in my henna mix.

For my indigo mix I use Indigo, distilled water (warmed), and EVOO. You don't need the terp for this one b/c the color release pretty fast on its own. 

Or if you have time scan this thread. There are many different mixes listed.

HTH


----------



## Cichelle

sareca said:
			
		

> Sounds like he liked it to me... :eyebrows2
> 
> Yep! I love indigo...
> This is my favorite composite showing the difference in color between henna only and henna/indigo mixes.
> http://images17.fotki.com/v4/fileaAew/43d49/4/435236/3548335/henna_comparisoncopy-1.jpg



I just love those comparison shots!


----------



## douglala

felicia said:
			
		

> hi, can you tell me what mix you used and steps you took? i want to get super dark hair with henna and indigo.



As far as steps. 

For henna you would
-create your mix
-let it sit for about 12 hours if you want the color to release
-apply to hair WITH GLOVES
-let it sit for anywhere from 1 to 4 hours with or without heat - your choice
-rinse, rinse
-condition


The indigo steps would be about the same except you do not need to let the mix sit for 12 hours. You can use it about 5 minutes after mixing. And you can leave it on for less time. I think after 2 hours the coloring effects of indigo are gone.


----------



## felicia

thanks a bunch, douglala!


----------



## WomanlyCharm

Did my first henna treatment tonight...wow. 
I left it in my hair for a couple of hours...rinsed it using VW's porosity method (thanks chica!) and my hair felt so good.
Then right after that I did an indigo/henna treatment, to turn my red greys dark brown/black.

I didn't expect my hair to feel so hard, it's almost like I did an extreme protein treatment or something!  It took awhile to rinse that stuff out, and alot of conditioner to soften it up.

The color is beautiful and shiny, and I swear my hair is thicker.  It didn't seem to do much to tame my new growth though.   But I like it...and if it can help keep my hair in good condition, then baby, I am taking my seat on the henna express.

Thanks for all the help and ideas you guys!


----------



## sareca

WomanlyCharm said:
			
		

> Did my first henna treatment tonight...wow.
> I left it in my hair for a couple of hours...rinsed it using VW's porosity method (thanks chica!) and my hair felt so good.
> Then right after that I did an indigo/henna treatment, to turn my red greys dark brown/black.
> 
> I didn't expect my hair to feel so hard, it's almost like I did an extreme protein treatment or something! It took awhile to rinse that stuff out, and alot of conditioner to soften it up.
> 
> The color is beautiful and shiny, and I swear my hair is thicker.  It didn't seem to do much to tame my new growth though.   But I like it...and if it can help keep my hair in good condition, then baby, I am taking my seat on the henna express.
> 
> Thanks for all the help and ideas you guys!


Yay!  And remember not only will henna keep your hair in good condition the condition will continue to improve. Even when you think it's already great it'll get better still. I love henna! Rinsing it is like opening a really stinky, sticky, gritty Christmas present that has an awesome gift inside.


----------



## HoneyDew

Question?

I am going to be using Henna Surya powder tonight. (I AM SO EXCITED, BTW) and in the plastic package, the powder seems much nicer than the powder I used last week. 

The one I used last week had little twiggy looking things in it. This Surya Henna powder looks more uniform and sifted. (I hope I am explaining that right).

What do you guys think. Is it that the one with all the stuff in it just not the best quality or something?


----------



## chocolatesis

Hey, does anyone know if the website FromNatureWithLove sells the neutral henna--Cassia? I apologize if this has already been mentioned.


----------



## Neroli

chocolatesis said:
			
		

> Hey, does anyone know if the website FromNatureWithLove sells the neutral henna--Cassia? I apologize if this has already been mentioned.



Nope they don't.  I wish they did!  I even called and made my request so maybe if they get enough calls, they'll start stocking it . . .


----------



## LaNecia

HoneyDew said:
			
		

> Question?
> 
> I am going to be using Henna Surya powder tonight. (I AM SO EXCITED, BTW) and in the plastic package, the powder seems much nicer than the powder I used last week.
> 
> The one I used last week had little twiggy looking things in it. This Surya Henna powder looks more uniform and sifted. (I hope I am explaining that right).
> 
> What do you guys think. Is it that the one with all the stuff in it just not the best quality or something?



I've wondered the same thing but I decied to start sifting mine before I mix it just to be sure and free of clumps.

Good luck on your henna today! Be sure to come back and let us know!  Tomorrow is payday...and I'm shopping for henna!!!


----------



## chocolatesis

Neroli said:
			
		

> Nope they don't. I wish they did! I even called and made my request so maybe if they get enough calls, they'll start stocking it . . .


 
Thanks for responding Neroli. I guess I'll have to order from hennaforhair.


----------



## Wildchild453

Gonna henna tonight! Gonna henna tonight!


----------



## LaNecia

Wildchild453 said:
			
		

> Gonna henna tonight! Gonna henna tonight!



Sitting here sipping on my Pineapple-Orange flavored hater-aid...can't henna til tomorrow.


----------



## fancypants007

Has anyone used the henna fromnaturewithlove? Just curious to see how it would be rated. Any comments would be helpful. Thanks


----------



## Mestiza

VWVixxen, again, congrats on your engagement! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I love your new siggy pic. Your future hubby and you are a beautiful couple and look so happy and in love. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




BTW, I had been researching henna and was scared to do it b/c my hair was relaxed, but you helped me out, greatly back in Jan. and I've been loving it ever since.






 so much!


----------



## Wildchild453

fancypants007 said:
			
		

> Has anyone used the henna fromnaturewithlove? Just curious to see how it would be rated. Any comments would be helpful. Thanks



I will be tonight! Sry VWVixxen


----------



## Mestiza

alexstin said:
			
		

> How long do most people leave the henna on the harvested hair?
> 
> Do you then rinse the henna from the harvested hair and proceed with your own hair immediately?
> 
> How long are most people leaving the Henna on their OWN hair. Anyone leave it on overnight?


I probably should've done a test on harvested hair, but after chatting w/ VWVixxen on the forum at the beginning of the year, reading her journal and seeing her results, I was convinced and didn't do one.  

I did an overnight henna treatment about 2 weeks ago. I used a lot of saran wrap, a couple of plastic caps, followed by a satin scarf and a satin cap. I made my henna paste pretty thick and didn't have any leaks, this time. 

Cheers to all of you ladies for keeping the Henna Revolution in full effect!


----------



## LaNecia

Mestiza, You are most welcome! I'm so glad you found my info useful and are loving the henna!! I'm mixing batches tonight for me and my mum. 

WildChild...it's alright (sniffle), it's not every day your only child turns 15 years old so I'll sacrifice tonight be he'd betta not ask to do JACK tomorrow nite!


----------



## alexstin

fancypants007 said:
			
		

> Has anyone used the henna fromnaturewithlove? Just curious to see how it would be rated. Any comments would be helpful. Thanks




Neroli has. She said it was the same as the henna from henna for hair.


----------



## Wildchild453

So I'm sitting here after doing my first henna treatment and I must say this stuff smell like a$$ and is very messy. I made too little the first time and didn't have enough to finish the last section of my hair so I had to mix a little more. I prefer spreading it in my hair using my hands unprotected by gloves. IDK feels like I can spread it better.

I am surprised the coloring effect worked as fast as it di. I didn't use a terp and used right after mixing and my hands still got a lil orange tint to it. I'll update after I wash it out


----------



## WomanlyCharm

Wildchild453 said:
			
		

> So I'm sitting here after doing my first henna treatment and I must say *this stuff smell like a$$ and is very messy*.





Girl, I know!  When I first smelled it i was like,  but it's worth it!
My hair got darker today, even my mom commented on it, she loves the reddish strands in the sun.  I'll be hennaing again next week for sure! 

You may not get much color since you didn't allow much time for the dye to release, unless you mixed it with hot water...but the conditioning effect will be great.
The orange isn't too hard to get off your hands...but if you use indigo...all I have to say is, WEAR THOSE GLOVES!  I'm still trying to get the dark stuff from under my fingernails. 

Good luck!


----------



## LovelyLionessa

After my one henna treatment all I can say is WOW!  I love the stuff.   

I plan on doing a touch up on Saturday with my Silk Elements lye.  What I'm wondering, is how is it processing a relaxer after having hennaed (if that's a word) your hair?  I hope the relaxer will still be able to penetrate and do it stuff.  Does the henna affect the hair's ability to process a relaxer?  Sorry if this is a stupid question, I'm juat curious though, since henna is supposed to coat the hair.   

Also has anyone used Colora henna powder before?  I saw this at my BSS and was wondering if anyone here has used it and if it's any good.   

TIA, guys.


----------



## Wildchild453

So I washed this stuff out and I think I like it. My hair is uber soft but strong. I think I have a hit, now off to braid


----------



## chocolatesis

Priestess said:
			
		

> After my one henna treatment all I can say is WOW! I love the stuff.
> 
> I plan on doing a touch up on Saturday with my Silk Elements lye. What I'm wondering, is how is it processing a relaxer after having hennaed (if that's a word) your hair? I hope the relaxer will still be able to penetrate and do it stuff. Does the henna affect the hair's ability to process a relaxer? Sorry if this is a stupid question, I'm juat curious though, since henna is supposed to coat the hair.
> 
> Also has anyone used Colora henna powder before? I saw this at my BSS and was wondering if anyone here has used it and if it's any good.
> 
> 
> 
> TIA, guys.


 

 Hi Priestess, you used the rainbow henna, right?


----------



## Neroli

Priestess said:
			
		

> After my one henna treatment all I can say is WOW!  I love the stuff.
> 
> I plan on doing a touch up on Saturday with my Silk Elements lye.  What I'm wondering, is how is it processing a relaxer after having hennaed (if that's a word) your hair?  I hope the relaxer will still be able to penetrate and do it stuff.  Does the henna affect the hair's ability to process a relaxer?  Sorry if this is a stupid question, I'm juat curious though, since henna is supposed to coat the hair.
> 
> Also has anyone used Colora henna powder before?  I saw this at my BSS and was wondering if anyone here has used it and if it's any good.
> 
> TIA, guys.



I did my first henna two weeks before touch up and my hair is awesome, no problems whatsoever.  The relaxer is stronger enough to penetrate thru almost anything on your hair and henna is really like a protein coating on the hair so the relaxer chemical will just eat right thru it . . .


----------



## HoneyDew

I did my 2nd Henna treatment lastnight!!

       

I am in love. My hair has so much more volume and strength.

I used a Surya Henna powder kit, the neutral one. It has pure honey in the kit to mix in. NICE!

I am now offically addicted to Henna.

I have one more of those Surya Henna powder kits, a 1/2 jar of the neutral Rainbow henna and one Colora Henna kit.  I am going to use those up before trying the bulk bags of of cassia and Rhazya stricta "neutral henna" that are on the way.

I think it will be easier and more cost effective to use the henna purchased in bulk vs. little kits.

Note: Columbia/Maryland  ladies: Davids' Natural Market (Rainbow and Litght Mountain), Roots Market (Surya and Rainbow) and the new BSS in Owen Brown (Colora) all have henna kits.


----------



## Neroli

HoneyDew said:
			
		

> I did my 2nd Henna treatment lastnight!!
> 
> 
> 
> I am in love. My hair has so much more volume and strength.
> 
> I used a Surya Henna powder kit, the neutral one. It has pure honey in the kit to mix in. NICE!
> 
> I am now offically addicted to Henna.
> 
> I have one more of those Surya Henna powder kits, a 1/2 jar of the neutral Rainbow henna and one Colora Henna kit.  I am going to use those up before trying the bulk bags of of cassia and Rhazya stricta "neutral henna" that are on the way.
> 
> I think it will be easier and more cost effective to use the henna purchased in bulk vs. little kits.
> 
> Note: Columbia/Maryland  ladies: Davids' Natural Market (Rainbow and Litght Mountain), Roots Market (Surya and Rainbow) and the new BSS in Owen Brown (Colora) all have henna kits.



It is EXTREMELY addictive, no doubt about it!  And you're right about buying bulk.  After my first treatment, I knew I was hooked so I when looking to buy large quantities cheaper.  At www.fromnaturewithlove.com, I buy henna $6.25 for 1 pound (453 grams) and next time I may buy an even larger quantity, say 10 pounds.  Unfortunately, FMWL doesn't stock the neutral henna yet . . .


----------



## fancypants007

Priestess said:
			
		

> After my one henna treatment all I can say is WOW!  I love the stuff.
> 
> I plan on doing a touch up on Saturday with my Silk Elements lye.  What I'm wondering, is how is it processing a relaxer after having hennaed (if that's a word) your hair?  I hope the relaxer will still be able to penetrate and do it stuff.  Does the henna affect the hair's ability to process a relaxer?  Sorry if this is a stupid question, I'm juat curious though, since henna is supposed to coat the hair.
> 
> Also has anyone used Colora henna powder before?  I saw this at my BSS and was wondering if anyone here has used it and if it's any good.
> 
> TIA, guys.



If you find Softresses thread entitle "Hennaed before and after relaxer" she explains in detail what she did. I did this last week following her instructions and my hair has never felt and looked so good! I did my henna last tuesday and waited three days. On saturday I did my touchup using SE lye, after neutralising, I did 2 deep conditioners, (60 minutes using oil and porosity control, and the second using soft and beautiful HMC conditioner and getting under a hair steamer for about 1 1/2 hours). Then I did my second henna treatment and all I can say is WOW! I have to admit that I was a little nervous for the same reasons as you, but Vwvixen encouraged me and said that the henna probably would not hurt my hair and she was right. I am just loving my hair. It is so moisturised, strong, and healthy looking. And did I say I'm starting to get that bling, bling from henna. I just put in another order, but it's nice to hear that fromnaturewithlove's henna is comparative to henna for hair which is more expensive. I'm becoming a henna junkie for real. I will be doing henna treatments every two weeks. I just love henna.


----------



## HoneyDew

Wildchild453 said:
			
		

> So I'm sitting here after doing my first henna treatment and I must say *this stuff smell like a$$* and is very messy. I made too little the first time and didn't have enough to finish the last section of my hair so I had to mix a little more. I prefer spreading it in my hair using my hands unprotected by gloves. IDK feels like I can spread it better.
> 
> I am surprised the coloring effect worked as fast as it di. I didn't use a terp and used right after mixing and my hands still got a lil orange tint to it. I'll update after I wash it out



You know, the 2 treatments I have used never smelled bad. They smelled kinda earthy. One smelled like tea, actually.


----------



## Cichelle

What does that mean, "neutral henna". Are you talking about Cassia? I didn't think actual henna can be neutral.


----------



## sareca

Cichelle said:
			
		

> What does that mean, "neutral henna". Are you talking about Cassia? I didn't think actual henna can be neutral.


Yeah it's cassia obovata. People call it neutral because it's colorless. http://www.hennaforhair.com/faq/cassiaobovata.html

Congrats on your second henna HoneyDew. You'll still be saying _it's be best henna ever_ like 6 weeks from now.   It just gets better and better. I feel sorry for the people that henna'd once, hated it and never did it again. 

I've said it before, I'll say it again...  Rinsing henna is like opening a really stinky, sticky Christmas present with a _*totally awesome*_ gift inside and each gift is twice as good as the last.


----------



## HoneyDew

sareca said:
			
		

> Yeah it's cassia obovata. People call it neutral because it's colorless. http://www.hennaforhair.com/faq/cassiaobovata.html
> 
> Congrats on your second henna HoneyDew. You'll still be saying _it's be best henna ever_ like 6 weeks from now.   It just gets better and better. I feel sorry for the people that henna'd once, hated it and never did it again.
> 
> *I've said it before, I'll say it again...  Rinsing henna is like opening a really stinky, sticky Christmas present with a totally awesome gift inside and each gift is twice as good as the last.*



Good way to put it! I was almost one of those people to give up. I am so glad that I did not!

I have an area of hair that had gotten damaged and thin from blowdrying misuse. You cannot even tell now. I am so happy that a natural product does so well in helping me care for my hair.

And on top of that, I need less product and heat for styling. That flatiron just went though and smoothed my hair like butter last night. I was done in no time!


----------



## Neroli

Can I refrigerate extra henna for 1 week?  I know it keeps well in the freezer for weeks or even months, but wondering if it'll do well in the fridge for 1 week . . .


----------



## LaNecia

Cichelle said:
			
		

> What does that mean, "neutral henna". Are you talking about Cassia? I didn't think actual henna can be neutral.



You're right, it's not HENNA but is in the family (if you will). Cassia has no coloring properties.

@ neroli: I am not sure. I just put mine in the freezer for a few days rather than have it go 'bad'.  It thaws easily so it's not a big deal (unless you forget to take it out in advance of wanting to use it!)


----------



## LaNecia

HoneyDew said:
			
		

> And on top of that, I need less product and heat for styling. That flatiron just went though and smoothed my hair like butter last night. I was done in no time!



For a while I thought that was just my imagination, good to get confirmation on that!


----------



## LaNecia

Sareca!! I ordered the Jamila from HennaforHair.com. It won't be here before I leave for my trip to 'meet the parents' but as soon as I get back.... Henna Time!


----------



## Wildchild453

> You know, the 2 treatments I have used never smelled bad. They smelled kinda earthy. One smelled like tea, actually.



I didn't think it smelled bad until I added water to it. Then is started smelling like funky spinach and I hate spinach, so I was trying not to gag


----------



## sareca

VWVixxen said:
			
		

> Sareca!! I ordered the Jamila from HennaforHair.com. It won't be here before I leave for my trip to 'meet the parents' but as soon as I get back.... Henna Time!


Ok...you've were warned...    I haven't even tried the other henna I brought. I'm not using anything but Jamila if I can help it.


----------



## sareca

Wildchild453 said:
			
		

> I didn't think it smelled bad until I added water to it. Then is started smelling like funky spinach and I hate spinach, so I was trying not to gag


You're right it does smell like funky spinach!  Fortunately, I love spinach. I eat it raw, right out of the bag.  yummie!  

Henna will start to smell different to you after a while. I don't even mask the smell anymore. Just take it straight to the head.  In the meantime, get some essential oils to mask the smell. Lemon essential oil works pretty well, but you gotta use 30-40 drops.


----------



## alexstin

I've never seen anyone else mention this but my head stinks!!!! I did my first henna last Friday and my hair has been stinking every since. I think it's more so my scalp but I rinsed until the water was clear. Does that mean I didn't do a  good job rinsing my hair?


----------



## Neroli

alexstin said:
			
		

> I've never seen anyone else mention this but my head stinks!!!! I did my first henna last Friday and my hair has been stinking every since. I think it's more so my scalp but I rinsed until the water was clear. Does that mean I didn't do a  good job rinsing my hair?



That's weird, I haven't heard that either nor have I experienced that after 8 weeks of using.  My hair doesn't smell like henna -- it smells like whatever condish I use afterwards.  What do you use after washing out the henna?


----------



## HoneyDew

Neroli said:
			
		

> That's weird, I haven't heard that either nor have I experienced that after 8 weeks of using.  My hair doesn't smell like henna -- it smells like whatever condish I use afterwards.  What do you use after washing out the henna?




same here.

I used to wash my hair every 3 days. After usign Henna I have been able to go to 5 days. By that 5th day, my hair smells like it needs to be washed, in my opinion, but not like henna or anything else.


----------



## WomanlyCharm

alexstin said:
			
		

> I've never seen anyone else mention this but my head stinks!!!! I did my first henna last Friday and my hair has been stinking every since. I think it's more so my scalp but I rinsed until the water was clear. Does that mean I didn't do a good job rinsing my hair?



I did a very diluted shampoo/conditioner afterwards and the smell was gone.

You might want to shampoo/condition your hair and see if the smell goes away.

On one of the henna boards, I read some people's hair does keep that smell for days afterwards...whether they rinsed, shampooed, conditioned, or did whatever.  No one ever really said why...


----------



## fancypants007

sareca said:
			
		

> Ok...you've were warned...    I haven't even tried the other henna I brought. I'm not using anything but Jamila if I can help it.



Sareca just placed my order for Jamila at the website that you recommended instead of hennaforhair. I ordered 3 kilos (30 boxes). Hopefully I will get it soon. I talked to this person David Parkins and he said that many of his clients say once you try Jamila henna you will not try any thing else. I can't wait to get it.


----------



## alexstin

Neroli said:
			
		

> That's weird, I haven't heard that either nor have I experienced that after 8 weeks of using.  My hair doesn't smell like henna -- it smells like whatever condish I use afterwards.  What do you use after washing out the henna?




I used conditioner to help get out the henna. I then deep conditioned with condish and oil and then rinsed.  Maybe I need to try a little poo next time.


----------



## alexstin

WomanlyCharm said:
			
		

> On one of the henna boards, I read some people's hair does keep that smell for days afterwards...whether they rinsed, shampooed, conditioned, or did whatever.  No one ever really said why...




I would be the one that this happens to!erplexed   I had a lady hug me today unexpectedly. I was soooo embarassed! I'm sure she smelled my hair.


----------



## sareca

alexstin said:
			
		

> I've never seen anyone else mention this but my head stinks!!!! I did my first henna last Friday and my hair has been stinking every since. I think it's more so my scalp but I rinsed until the water was clear. Does that mean I didn't do a good job rinsing my hair?


Yep, my head stinks for days too. You need to shampoo again. Put the poo (diluted if you want) on your head and let it sit for a minute or two before rinsing.

ETA: I usually let my head stink for 3 days.  I think it keeps conditioning and coloring the longer you leave it. I might be making that up in my head tho. :wink2:


----------



## wish4longlocs

I just finish henna with my second application of jamila, that was the  fastest rinsing I have had with henna. I can't give an accurate experience for my first time since I was out of town and had poor water quality and pressure. I am going to conditon with ors rp over night and then bright and early in the morning going to rollerset my hair. Will post pictures soon.


----------



## LovelyLionessa

chocolatesis said:
			
		

> Hi Priestess, you used the rainbow henna, right?


 

Yes, I do.  Although I am tempted to order From Nature with Love because at $6.95 a jar, my henna addiction could easily turn into a crack habit.   

Wow, the 1lb. of henna for $6.25 is a steal!!    Although I am tempted to try the Jamilla too.  Has anyone had success with the From Nature With Love henna?  

BTW, those who have difficulty with the smell of henna I mixed mine with plain Dannon yogurt, mayo, oil and an ORS RP and I didn't have any problems.  I especially reccomend using the ORS RP as it has orange oil in which is delightfully fragrant and I'm sure it helps neutralize any henna odor.


----------



## Neroli

Priestess said:
			
		

> Yes, I do.  Although I am tempted to order From Nature with Love because at $6.95 a jar, my henna addiction could easily turn into a crack habit.
> 
> Wow, the 1lb. of henna for $6.25 is a steal!!    Although I am tempted to try the Jamilla too.  Has anyone had success with the From Nature With Love henna?
> 
> BTW, those who have difficulty with the smell of henna I mixed mine with plain Dannon yogurt, mayo, oil and an ORS RP and I didn't have any problems.  I especially reccomend using the ORS RP as it has orange oil in which is delightfully fragrant and I'm sure it helps neutralize any henna odor.



Hey Priestess, I only use FNWL henna for the last 6 weeks or so with great success.  I ordered 100 grams from mehandi for the my first time and have used FMWL since.  IMO, its exactly the same thing, just much much cheaper.  No way can I afford the mehandi prices if I continue to henna every week like I do 'cause I need at least 100 grams per application and 1 pound (453 grams) FNWL is only $6.25.  Just cant beat that price!  I am tempted to try the jamila for special occasions and use FNWL for weekly maintenance. . .


----------



## LovelyLionessa

Neroli said:
			
		

> Hey Priestess, I only use FNWL henna for the last 6 weeks or so with great success. I ordered 100 grams from mehandi for the my first time and have used FMWL since. IMO, its exactly the same thing, just much much cheaper. No way can I afford the mehandi prices if I continue to henna every week like I do 'cause I need at least 100 grams per application and 1 pound (453 grams) FNWL is only $6.25. Just cant beat that price. . .


 


Ooooh... thanks Neroli for the review. You are so right, I would love to henna weekly too, and with my brastrap length hair I need to buy in bulk so I can henna effectively and for a great price too!


----------



## WomanlyCharm

Neroli said:
			
		

> Hey Priestess, I only use FNWL henna for the last 6 weeks or so with great success. I ordered 100 grams from mehandi for the my first time and have used FMWL since. IMO, its exactly the same thing, just much much cheaper. No way can I afford the mehandi prices if I continue to henna every week like I do 'cause I need at least 100 grams per application and 1 pound (453 grams) FNWL is only $6.25. Just cant beat that price! I am tempted to try the jamila for special occasions and use FNWL for weekly maintenance. . .


 
Good to know FNWL's henna is decent...I ordered the one pound bag!  
While I love the stuff from henna for hair, it will get way too expensive for me to use everytime.  It's Jamila for special occasions only!


----------



## sareca

wish4longlocs said:
			
		

> I just finish henna with my second application of jamila, that was the fastest rinsing I have had with henna. I can't give an accurate experience for my first time since I was out of town and had poor water quality and pressure. I am going to conditon with ors rp over night and then bright and early in the morning going to rollerset my hair. Will post pictures soon.


Yay  I  Jamila. It's crazy how much faster it rinses out. I also think it colors better.  Now if I could only find a Jamila version of indigo.


----------



## LovelyLionessa

WomanlyCharm said:
			
		

> Good to know FNWL's henna is decent...I ordered the one pound bag!
> While I love the stuff from henna for hair, it will get way too expensive for me to use everytime. It's Jamila for special occasions only!


 

I plan to order a one pound bag myself this weekend too!   

I might pick up some Alma powder too.  :scratchch


----------



## WomanlyCharm

Priestess said:
			
		

> I plan to order a one pound bag myself this weekend too!
> 
> I might pick up some Alma powder too. :scratchch


 
*whispering*

I ordered alma as well.   

My PJ-ism is starting to come back...and it's getting baaaaaadddddd.   As my brother would say, gettin' all crazy over some plants and herbs and ish...


----------



## LovelyLionessa

WomanlyCharm said:
			
		

> *whispering*
> 
> I ordered alma as well.
> 
> *My PJ-ism is starting to come back...and it's getting baaaaaadddddd. As my brother would say, gettin' all crazy over some plants and herbs and ish...*






That's funny!!   

I hear ya on the pjism front.  Mine was in remission for a hot minute but with my new found love for henna, it's back with a vengeance.  I bought 3 conditioners containing henna:

Jason Hi-Lights Conditioner
Nature's Gate Henna Shine Enhancing Conditioner
An a Hask Henna Placenta Pac

Er... Houston I think we have a problem...   

I'm so annoyed, I've been trying to get on the FNWL site, and its been down.


----------



## Neroli

Priestess said:
			
		

> [/B]
> 
> 
> 
> That's funny!!
> 
> I hear ya on the pjism front.  Mine was in remission for a hot minute but with my new found love for henna, it's back with a vengeance.  I bought 3 conditioners containing henna:
> 
> Jason Hi-Lights Conditioner
> Nature's Gate Henna Shine Enhancing Conditioner
> An a Hask Henna Placenta Pac
> 
> Er... Houston I think we have a problem...
> 
> I'm so annoyed, I've been trying to get on the FNWL site, and its been down.



I've been eyeing those condish myself since I joined the Henna Revolution.  Please give review!


----------



## douglala

I think my hair holds in smell too. Even after rinsing forever, and 2 days straight or either conditioner washes or shampoos, my hair will still have the faint smell of henna that comes out more when wet. This has pretty much been consistent over all 5 henna treatments that I have done.


Ok. You guys got me. I'm ordering some Jamilia today.

Does any site, other than hennaforhai, sell Indigo?


----------



## Neroli

douglala said:
			
		

> I think my hair holds in smell too. Even after rinsing forever, and 2 days straight or either conditioner washes or shampoos, my hair will still have the faint smell of henna that comes out more when wet. This has pretty much been consistent over all 5 henna treatments that I have done.
> 
> 
> Ok. You guys got me. I'm ordering some Jamilia today.
> 
> Does any site, other than hennaforhai, sell Indigo?



The below site sells henna, indigo, cassia obovata and other indian hair powders.  You may want to compare prices and shipping to hennaforhair.  I have not ordered from them 'cause don't use the other powders and am totally hooked on the EXTREMELY inexpensive and wonderful henna at FNWL . . . 


http://www.hennasooq.com/store/index.php?act=viewCat&catId=7

See the 4 different types of henna they sell here (indian, moroccan, yemeni & jamila):

http://www.hennasooq.com/store/index.php?act=viewCat&catId=1


----------



## LovelyLionessa

Neroli said:
			
		

> I've been eyeing those condish myself since I joined the Henna Revolution. Please give review!


 

I sure will, girl!


----------



## douglala

Neroli said:
			
		

> The below site sells henna, indigo, cassia obovata and other indian hair powders.  You may want to compare prices and shipping to hennaforhair.  I have not ordered from them 'cause don't use the other powders and am totally hooked on the EXTREMELY inexpensive and wonderful henna at FNWL . . .
> 
> 
> http://www.hennasooq.com/store/index.php?act=viewCat&catId=7
> 
> See the 4 different types of henna they sell here (indian, moroccan, yemeni & jamila):
> 
> http://www.hennasooq.com/store/index.php?act=viewCat&catId=1



Thanks!! I going to check out the sites now!


----------



## sareca

Here you go Letita.


----------



## alexstin

I did my 2nd henna treatment yesterday with the same results. Dry, dull hair with an itchy scalp. I must be doing a horrible job rinsing this stuff out because I read that those are the results you get if not rinsed properly 

When scratch I see indigo/henna under my fingernails(sigh).


----------



## sareca

alexstin said:
			
		

> I did my 2nd henna treatment yesterday with the same results. Dry, dull hair with an itchy scalp. I must be doing a horrible job rinsing this stuff out because I read that those are the results you get if not rinsed properly
> 
> When scratch I see indigo/henna under my fingernails(sigh).


 
Are you shampooing or just rinsing and conditioning? Your hair should not be dry and dull nor should your scalp itch. I always leave a bunch of henna in my hair. I almost never rinse it completely unless I'm going somewhere I know people might smell it. What henna are you using?


----------



## alexstin

I'm using the henna from henna for hair. I think I'll try cutting the acv down even more.

This time around I did use diluted shampoo and I rinsed the henna out with conditioner as well.


----------



## sareca

alexstin said:
			
		

> I'm using the henna from henna for hair. I think I'll try cutting the acv down even more.
> 
> This time around I did use diluted shampoo and I rinsed the henna out with conditioner as well.


 
It makes sense if you leave too much henna on your scalp it will itch. Just like it would if it was dirty. The part that seems the strangest to me is the dull/dry part.  Your hair my not have 'henna shine' after the first two applications, but it should not be less shiny than it was when you started.   It should also NOT feel dry.  

Make sure you deep condition w/ your favorite moisturizing conditioner after you finish rinsing henna.


----------



## sareca

Hey ya'll I'm making my own henna oil today.  It's been in the double-boiler for about 1.5 hours now.  I'm going to leave it for 4 hours and add some grapefruit oil to preserve it.


----------



## BrownBetty

sareca said:
			
		

> Hey ya'll I'm making my own henna oil today. It's been in the double-boiler for about 1.5 hours now. I'm going to leave it for 4 hours and add some grapefruit oil to preserve it.


 

How do you use it?


----------



## chocolatesis

sareca said:
			
		

> Hey ya'll I'm making my own henna oil today. It's been in the double-boiler for about 1.5 hours now. I'm going to leave it for 4 hours and add some grapefruit oil to preserve it.


 
If you don't mind my asking, what are you putting in your henna oil?


----------



## Tee

sareca said:
			
		

> Here you go Letita.


 
Thanks so much Sareca!  I am studying as if I have a test to take on this!I guess I do huh.


----------



## sareca

MissVee said:
			
		

> How do you use it?


As a pre-poo. I just saturated my braids, put a warm towel over it, and rinsed. 



			
				chocolatesis said:
			
		

> If you don't mind my asking, what are you putting in your henna oil?


I put coconut oil and henna in double-boiler (actually it was stainless steel bowl submerged in a pot of gently boiling water). 

I was hoping to use it as a hair oil, but it stank too much I so I settled for prepoo. This was my first time making henna oil. I only made enough to use today so I didn't add the preservative. It was difficult to get the henna out of my oil I ended up using coffee filters instead of a strainer. 
I applied the oil with an applicator bottle to my braids waited 30 minutes and rinsed. It rinsed out red (even tho the oil was green). It didn't take long to rinse and it bled a little on my towel (just like henna). It was like a mini henna treatment with a super easy rinse out. I really just wanted some extra conditioning in my coconut oil treatment. 

I followed it w/ an amla rinse. When it dried, I unbraided a braid or two to see what my hair was like, It is incredibly soft and moist!  I'm probably going to stick to amla oil and amla rinses while braided. But I'm definitely using this on my hair after takedown. It's like hot oil henna treatment. 

I was looking for something to do w/ all my non-Jamila henna and I think I just found it. No ACV just coconut oil and henna! Really interested to see if it stains hair as well as henna with an acid terp. If it does, I think I just came up w/ my favorite new way to henna. 

ETA: alexstin I'd definitely say add some oil to your next henna mix.


----------



## Neroli

sareca said:
			
		

> As a pre-poo. I just saturated my braids, put a warm towel over it, and rinsed.
> 
> 
> 
> I put coconut oil and henna in double-boiler (actually it was stainless steel bowl submerged in a pot of gently boiling water).
> 
> I was hoping to use it as a hair oil, but it stank too much I so I settled for prepoo. This was my first time making henna oil. I only made enough to use today so I didn't add the preservative. It was difficult to get the henna out of my oil I ended up using coffee filters instead of a strainer.
> I applied the oil with an applicator bottle to my braids waited 30 minutes and rinsed. It rinsed out red (even tho the oil was green). It didn't take long to rinse and it bled a little on my towel (just like henna). It was like a mini henna treatment with a super easy rinse out. I really just wanted some extra conditioning in my coconut oil treatment.
> 
> I followed it w/ an amla rinse. When it dried, I unbraided a braid or two to see what my hair was like, It is incredible soft and moist!  I'm probably going to stick to amla oil and amla rinses while braided. But I'm definitely using this on my hair after takedown. It's like hot oil henna treatment.
> 
> I was looking for something to do w/ all my non-Jamila henna and I think I just found it. No ACV just coconut oil and henna! Really interested to see if it stains hair as well as henna with a terp. If it does, I think I just came up w/ my favorite new way to henna.



Dang, I gonna HAVE to breakdown and try me some jamila.  Dang. . .


----------



## Ronda123

Sorry if this has been mentioned before but are you all adding the henna to dry hair or damp/wet hair. Which way works better for you?


----------



## Neroli

Ronda123 said:
			
		

> Sorry if this has been mentioned before but are you all adding the henna to dry hair or damp/wet hair. Which way works better for you?



I apply to my dry (dirty) hair every week and let sit 2 hours, rinse and deep moisturize condish afterwards.  I haven't used 'poo in over a month!  I know others apply to wet hair with great results so it's probably depends on your preference. . .


----------



## Neroli

Okay, okay.  I  just order 400 grams of jamila henna powder from http://www.henname.net/henna.html for $29.00 (22.99 + $7 S&H).  Dang, dang, SARECA, you're responsible for this!    DAAAANGG . . . .


----------



## sareca

Neroli said:
			
		

> I apply to my dry (dirty) hair every week and let sit 2 hours, rinse and deep moisturize condish afterwards. I haven't used 'poo in over a month! I know others apply to wet hair with great results so it's probably depends on your preference. . .


 
Ditto.  I only poo if I'm going to be near people and I'm worried about smelling like henna. Really only my husband and the physical therapist is ever that close to me and I've never henna'd wet hair.


----------



## sareca

Neroli said:
			
		

> Okay, okay. I just order 400 grams of jamila henna powder from http://www.henname.net/henna.html for $29.00 (22.99 + $7 S&H). Dang, dang, SARECA, you're responsible for this! DAAAANGG . . . .


 
I know, I KNOW *hangs head in shame*  You'll thank me when you're rinsing it out.


----------



## Ronda123

Quote:
Originally Posted by *Neroli*
_I apply to my dry (dirty) hair every week and let sit 2 hours, rinse and deep moisturize condish afterwards. I haven't used 'poo in over a month! I know others apply to wet hair with great results so it's probably depends on your preference. . ._



			
				sareca said:
			
		

> Ditto. I only poo if I'm going to be near people and I'm worried about smelling like henna. Really only my husband and the physical therapist is ever that close to me and I've never henna'd wet hair.


 
Thanks!!! I'll try it on dry hair and see how it works out.


----------



## LaNecia

Neroli said:
			
		

> Dang, I gonna HAVE to breakdown and try me some jamila.  Dang. . .



Mine should be here next week but it'll be another week before I'm back in town to use it!  

Thanks to Sareca, while I'm away, I'll be doing my Amla Rinses! Thanks Chica for posting that!! 

You ladies keep up the good work w/the henna, Sareca's in charge.  I'll be back posting on the 19th, I'm off to meet the future in-laws!

Have a safe and Wonderful Labor Day Weekend!

VWV


----------



## LaNecia

Just thought I'd add...

I hennaed my hair this morning for 3 hours (henna, amla, bhringraj, shikakai & hibiscus). Rinsed, pooed, used my Porosity Control. Rinsed again. Wrapped my hair in a towel for about 20 minutes, took it off, added some Eqyss Survivor Detangler, combed through, went outside for 5 minutes to look at my hair color, came back in sat in front of the fan for 10 minutes, my hair was virtually dry. It was only about 75 degrees outside.


----------



## LovelyLionessa

VWVixxen said:
			
		

> Just thought I'd add...
> 
> I hennaed my hair this morning for 3 hours (henna, amla, bhringraj, shikakai & hibiscus). *Rinsed, pooed, used my Porosity Control. *Rinsed again. Wrapped my hair in a towel for about 20 minutes, took it off, added some Eqyss Survivor Detangler, combed through, went outside for 5 minutes to look at my hair color, came back in sat in front of the fan for 10 minutes, my hair was virtually dry. It was only about 75 degrees outside.


 


Hi Vixxen, I notice you and Sareca use Porosity Control after your henna treatments.  What does it do exactly?  I picked up a trial size bottle of this today at Sally's.


----------



## deborah11

Can someone advise me what is  the recipe for alma rinse and how often does one use it?  Thank you.


----------



## sareca

deborah11 said:
			
		

> Can someone advise me what is the recipe for alma rinse and how often does one use it? Thank you.


 
I just did a rinse today. I use it every couple of days while braided. Here's the recipe... http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showpost.php?p=1617954&postcount=621


----------



## sareca

Priestess said:
			
		

> Hi Vixxen, I notice you and Sareca use Porosity Control after your henna treatments. What does it do exactly? I picked up a trial size bottle of this today at Sally's.


 
I'm not sure why Vixxen uses PC after henna'g. I usually use Aveda DR. I use PC randomly as part of my hair care regimen tho.


----------



## Neroli

Hey guys, see the below recipe and method for color release and tell me what yall think about it.  I would sure save me time and add to flexibility of being able to get the henna ready in an hour, rather than having to PLAN ahead for the 10 to 12 hours for dye release.  So, anyone tried anything like this before?  TIA!  The below is from the henna for hair forum: http://www.hennaforhair.com/index.php?module=phpwsbb&PHPWSBB_MAN_OP=view&PHPWS_MAN_ITEMS[]=2247

"Well, I FINALLY did it! I got the colour I wanted! I've been trying to acheive a deep, dark, reddish brown for about a month now. I first tried a 2:1 henna/indigo (add indigo at the last minute) method. Then I tried the suggested 1:1 henna/indigo dry, 1-step method. Both gave me a medium/dark, true red - that really looked too artificial for me. My hair is naturally a light/medium mousy brown with quite a few grey strands at the front hairline. While the henna was colouring these greys just fine, they did start out Bozo orange, but oxidized to a dark coppery colour, that really wasn't bad - but the all-over dark red, just wasn't my thing. I've been trying for more of a brown base.

In case anyone is having the same trouble, here is my mix:

1 â€“ Oven-proof bowl
1 â€“ Plastic bowl
3 â€“ Tablespoons BAQ Henna
5 â€“ Tablespoons Indigo
2 â€“ Tablespoons Amla
1 â€“ Tablespoon Salt
1 â€“ Teaspoon Apple Cider Vinegar (ACV)
15 â€“ Drops Essential Oils (EOâ€™s)
Hot water, enough to make paste consistency in henna mix and soup consistency in indigo mix

Henna Preparation:

Pre-heat oven to lowest setting possible (mine starts at 175 degrees). In the oven-proof bowl, sift together henna and amla. Add very hot water (not boiling) â€“ enough to make a nice thick paste (thicker than yogurt, because youâ€™re going to add a much thinner mixture of indigo and it may be way too runny if your henna isnâ€™t thick enough). Add ACV and EOâ€™s. Place in oven until you see die release (approximately 20 â€“ 40 minutes). When you see dye release begin next step:

Indigo Preparation:

Sift together indigo and salt in the other bowl. Add hot water and mix until it is nice and soupy (not too liquidy, but definitely not thick â€“ this is a dye). Let sit on top of stove (where it will be warm from your henna) for about 10-15 minutes until you see dye release. Once this is achieved:

Mix the indigo soup with the henna paste. Blend well. Now comes the fun part â€“ get it in your hair. My hair is a bit below bra-strap length and this mix gives me more than enough to cover it - but my hair is baby fine. I start at the roots, where I have a few grey strands and section at the middle and work my way to each side and then to the back. My husband is a sweetheart and helps me with this. Then, I use press-and-seal to wrap my head and place a nice warm towel from the dryer around my head. I left this on for 1 hour and 15 minutes and viola, beautiful dark, reddish brown with a few coppery highlights! A completely natural looking colour! 
I'm hoping by adding the salt, that the indigo will not fade quickly and leave me just red again. I was happy to see that it took no time at all for my water to run clear when I rinsed. I'm also wearing a white t-shirt right now (one I don't care about) and so far, no purple or blue stains from my drying hair. At any rate, I'm just SO happy to finally have achieved the exact colour I've wanted! I will SO never go back to chemical dyes. My hair is soft and full and SOOO shiny. It feels like my 3-year old son's hair! And this colour looks SO natural and covers the grey completely. Honestly, except for henna/indigo, what other things can you use on your hair every day until you get the right colour without completely frying your hair???!!! It surely takes a bit of the fear about colouring out of the process, because if you don't like the shade, you can try again without fear of damage! Of course, not so sure it would work if you got too dark and wanted lighter - but certainly it works in this direction. "


----------



## LovelyLionessa

sareca said:
			
		

> I'm not sure why Vixxen uses PC after henna'g. I usually use Aveda DR. I use PC randomly as part of my hair care regimen tho.


 

Oh, yeah?  When do you use yours?  Just as a conditioner regardless of whether or not you've hennaed?


----------



## TwistNMx

I've been thinking about henna as I was told that it strengthens the hair.  Bought some yesterday, but I don't want jet black hair...so it's going back.
Does anyone know how to use this stuff without the hair drying out?
Thanks


----------



## WomanlyCharm

High Priestess said:
			
		

> I've been thinking about henna as I was told that it strengthens the hair. Bought some yesterday, but I don't want jet black hair...so it's going back.
> Does anyone know how to use this stuff without the hair drying out?
> Thanks


 
Henna doesn't give you jet black hair.  On dark hair it gives you reddish/burgundy highlights.  To get black hair you have to use indigo.

If the box you bought says it'll give you jet black hair, you probably didn't get real henna.


----------



## deborah11

Sareca,

Why can't u use ot after 4 days-- does i  go bad or something.  Will it damage your hair if used af t er that time . Thanks.






			
				sareca said:
			
		

> I love amla rinses! I just ordered a 1lb of amla powder from FNWL, but I've been using samples from hennaforhair.com. I find amla makes my ends feel full (not hard, but thick). After about 1 week of using the tea every other day my ends felt very meaty and healthy. My ends usually feel healthy, but thin. Not anymore!
> 
> ETA: Unfortunately they still look thin to me. But I'm not going to chop 'em until Dec.
> 
> You'll need:
> 
> 1 tsp amla powder
> 4 oz of very hot water
> 16 oz of warm water
> 
> 
> Add the tsp of amla powder to the hot water. Leave it to steep for about 10 minutes. Strain it into the 16oz of warm water (you can use it full strength if you want). Poor it over your hair and scalp. Do not rinse. Keep the pulp you strained to use as a facial scrub. I usually apply it while it's still a little warm. Makes my skin glow.
> 
> I also add it to my braid spray concoction. Make sure you only make enough to use right then. If you make extra you can keep it in the frig for up to 4 days.


----------



## sareca

Priestess said:
			
		

> Oh, yeah?  When do you use yours?  Just as a conditioner regardless of whether or not you've hennaed?



Yep, I use it as part of my regular rotation. I probably *should *use it before and after henna'g. The only time I make a point of using PC is after I've clarified.


----------



## chicamorena

How do you tell when the dye has released?


----------



## douglala

Neroli said:
			
		

> Hey guys, see the below recipe and method for color release and tell me what yall think about it.  I would sure save me time and add to flexibility of being able to get the henna ready in an hour, rather than having to PLAN ahead for the 10 to 12 hours for dye release.  So, anyone tried anything like this before?  TIA!  The below is from the henna for hair forum: http://www.hennaforhair.com/index.php?module=phpwsbb&PHPWSBB_MAN_OP=view&PHPWS_MAN_ITEMS[]=2247
> 
> "Well, I FINALLY did it! I got the colour I wanted! I've been trying to acheive a deep, dark, reddish brown for about a month now. I first tried a 2:1 henna/indigo (add indigo at the last minute) method. Then I tried the suggested 1:1 henna/indigo dry, 1-step method. Both gave me a medium/dark, true red - that really looked too artificial for me. My hair is naturally a light/medium mousy brown with quite a few grey strands at the front hairline. While the henna was colouring these greys just fine, they did start out Bozo orange, but oxidized to a dark coppery colour, that really wasn't bad - but the all-over dark red, just wasn't my thing. I've been trying for more of a brown base.
> 
> In case anyone is having the same trouble, here is my mix:
> 
> 1 â€“ Oven-proof bowl
> 1 â€“ Plastic bowl
> 3 â€“ Tablespoons BAQ Henna
> 5 â€“ Tablespoons Indigo
> 2 â€“ Tablespoons Amla
> 1 â€“ Tablespoon Salt
> 1 â€“ Teaspoon Apple Cider Vinegar (ACV)
> 15 â€“ Drops Essential Oils (EOâ€™s)
> Hot water, enough to make paste consistency in henna mix and soup consistency in indigo mix
> 
> Henna Preparation:
> 
> Pre-heat oven to lowest setting possible (mine starts at 175 degrees). In the oven-proof bowl, sift together henna and amla. Add very hot water (not boiling) â€“ enough to make a nice thick paste (thicker than yogurt, because youâ€™re going to add a much thinner mixture of indigo and it may be way too runny if your henna isnâ€™t thick enough). Add ACV and EOâ€™s. Place in oven until you see die release (approximately 20 â€“ 40 minutes). When you see dye release begin next step:
> 
> Indigo Preparation:
> 
> Sift together indigo and salt in the other bowl. Add hot water and mix until it is nice and soupy (not too liquidy, but definitely not thick â€“ this is a dye). Let sit on top of stove (where it will be warm from your henna) for about 10-15 minutes until you see dye release. Once this is achieved:
> 
> Mix the indigo soup with the henna paste. Blend well. Now comes the fun part â€“ get it in your hair. My hair is a bit below bra-strap length and this mix gives me more than enough to cover it - but my hair is baby fine. I start at the roots, where I have a few grey strands and section at the middle and work my way to each side and then to the back. My husband is a sweetheart and helps me with this. Then, I use press-and-seal to wrap my head and place a nice warm towel from the dryer around my head. I left this on for 1 hour and 15 minutes and viola, beautiful dark, reddish brown with a few coppery highlights! A completely natural looking colour!
> I'm hoping by adding the salt, that the indigo will not fade quickly and leave me just red again. I was happy to see that it took no time at all for my water to run clear when I rinsed. I'm also wearing a white t-shirt right now (one I don't care about) and so far, no purple or blue stains from my drying hair. At any rate, I'm just SO happy to finally have achieved the exact colour I've wanted! I will SO never go back to chemical dyes. My hair is soft and full and SOOO shiny. It feels like my 3-year old son's hair! And this colour looks SO natural and covers the grey completely. Honestly, except for henna/indigo, what other things can you use on your hair every day until you get the right colour without completely frying your hair???!!! It surely takes a bit of the fear about colouring out of the process, because if you don't like the shade, you can try again without fear of damage! Of course, not so sure it would work if you got too dark and wanted lighter - but certainly it works in this direction. "



This is how I did my first couple of henna treatments. I turn on my oven to the lowest setting (175 I think) and place my mix either in the oven with the door open or on the door itself for about 30 minutes. I actually got the same color release as when I left the mix overnight to release.


----------



## sareca

chicamorena said:
			
		

> How do you tell when the dye has released?



Stick the corner of the paper towel into the mix. If it's green the dye hasn't released. If it's orange it has released.


----------



## Softresses

High Priestess,  

If you just use conditioner to wash the henna out and then use a plastic shower cap to deep condition your hair with a moisture conditioner your hair will not dry out.  Also try not to use too much citric acid, or ACV in your mix.  If it is too acidic and you do the treatment every week it could start to be drying.  Henna is a very conditioning treatment.  It will make your hair feel really good.  It is often not washing it out good and/or the other things mixed in that make the hair hard or dry.  

Deborah11,

 I have used henna as frequently as every four days without a problem.  The thing is if you let the mixture sit out well past color release the coloring properties may no longer work and it may not dye.  However the conditioning properties remain.  If you refridgerate it and use it within a couple of days it should still be fine.  Freeze the leftovers if you have enough for a whole treatment left.  If not add conditioner to what is left, freeze it and you will have a nice "Henna Gloss" treatment for when you don't feel like doing a whole henna job.

HTH 

Softresses


----------



## sareca

deborah11 said:
			
		

> Sareca,
> 
> Why can't u use ot after 4 days-- does i go bad or something. Will it damage your hair if used af t er that time . Thanks.


Bacterial growth is the fear. Worse case scenario it could blind you or cause respiratory illness. Not good. Grapefruit seed or rosemary extract are power anti-bacterials. One or the other should be added at 2% of the total volume of liquid to preserve it for a few months. You're safe when using it immediately or refrigerated less than 4 days.


----------



## sareca

High Priestess said:
			
		

> I've been thinking about henna as I was told that it strengthens the hair. Bought some yesterday, but I don't want jet black hair...so it's going back.
> * Does anyone know how to use this stuff without the hair drying out?*
> Thanks



Yep, add a 1/4-1/2 cup of your favorite oil to the mix.


----------



## Ronda123

I finally henna/indigo (5 tablespoons BAQ Henna and 5 tablespoons of Indigo). I would like to achieve a dark brown color so I mixed the henna first, let it sit until the color released and then I made the indigo about 20 minutes before application and then added the indigo to the henna. I also added ACV, a tablespoon of olive oil and a tablespoon of honey to the mix. I am currently deep conditioning... 

I was a little nervous  about the mess and the dryness that I read that could occur but I had none of that. I made the mix thick enough that it did not drip or run and I believe the honey and olive oil helped with mositure. I will try to post pics soon...THANKS LADIES!!!


----------



## metalkitty

Hey girls, I just made a seperate thread inquiring about how I could use Indigo to color my hair a deeep jet black with the benefits of Henna. Is this possible? Could I use 'clear henna' first then use the indigo with good results, it seems like most people are going for dark brown but I want my hair to be dark, dark. If anyone could break things down for me or point me in the right direction i'd be very grateful.


----------



## goldensensation

I henna my mother's hair more than I henna my own. She loves it! I do a 50/50, sometimes 45/55, henna to indigo mix and her hair gets to be about a 1B (dark brown) with medium brown highlights. Almost makes me wish I had her grays.


----------



## goldensensation

metalkitty said:
			
		

> Hey girls, I just made a seperate thread inquiring about how I could use Indigo to color my hair a deeep jet black with the benefits of Henna. Is this possible? Could I use 'clear henna' first then use the indigo with good results, it seems like most people are going for dark brown but I want my hair to be dark, dark. If anyone could break things down for me or point me in the right direction i'd be very grateful.


 
I think that you've already said it. Use the henna first, THEN the indigo for black hair. The henna for hair website said something to that effect.


----------



## metalkitty

goldensensation said:
			
		

> I think that you've already said it. Use the henna first, THEN the indigo for black hair. The henna for hair website said something to that effect.



Heh, I have the habit of answering my own question in ways ... I don't know what would be better using 'neutral henna' which isn't really henna then using indigo or using regular henna a certain way so that the color doesn't release then using indigo? I need the basic steps broken down pretty much...


----------



## Neroli

metalkitty said:
			
		

> Heh, I have the habit of answering my own question in ways ... I don't know what would be better using 'neutral henna' which isn't really henna then using indigo or using regular henna a certain way so that the color doesn't release then using indigo? I need the basic steps broken down pretty much...




In order to get jet black hair, use regular henna that will turn hair red first.  Rinse that out and then use Indigo to get hair jet black.  Using nuetral henna first will not work well because the indigo will not "take" well to your natural color or the neutral henna -- indigo "clings" to the red dye released by regular henna and turns the hair black.  If you just use indigo or neutral henna followed by indigo, the black will not take well.  For jet black with staying power, its a two step process.

Indigo is notorious for washing out pretty quickly unless it is combined with regular henna to "hold it in the hair" better.

Check out this link for achieving jet black hair with henna and indigo:

http://www.hennaforhair.com/indigo/gwynindigo.html


----------



## sareca

goldensensation said:
			
		

> I henna my mother's hair more than I henna my own. She loves it! I do a 50/50, sometimes 45/55, henna to indigo mix and her hair gets to be about a 1B (dark brown) with medium brown highlights. *Almost makes me wish I had her grays. *




I was just tellin' my husband I can't wait to be grey now.  Mine turn this amazing coppery red brown.  I want them everywhere. I'm sure it looks awesome on her.


----------



## sareca

metalkitty said:
			
		

> Hey girls, I just made a seperate thread inquiring about how I could use Indigo to color my hair a deeep jet black with the benefits of Henna. Is this possible? Could I use 'clear henna' first then use the indigo with good results, it seems like most people are going for dark brown but I want my hair to be dark, dark. If anyone could break things down for me or point me in the right direction i'd be very grateful.



I posted this in another thread.. this is how I got blue-black hair.
http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showpost.php?p=1623982&postcount=8

Use red henna that you let release. If you don't like red hair you can indigo the second you rinse the henna out. Without the red base (from red henna) indigo makes a *blue-green* color. Not pretty. .


----------



## alexstin

Oh my gosh ya'll!! I felt a strand of hair on my neck so I reached up and grabbed it. I thought I would pull it apart with both hands to test the strength. It was like pulling a piece of thread ya'll. It would not budge. It finally stretched out and snapped in two but the sound it made when it snapped was unlike any "snap" I've heard before. It sounded like I was breaking through something reinforced .  

Even though I am still going through some trial and error with the henna this is very encouraging!!!


----------



## sareca

alexstin said:
			
		

> Oh my gosh ya'll!! I felt a starnd of hair on my neck so I reached up and grabbed it. I thought I would pull it apart with both hands to test the strength. It was like pulling a piece of thread ya'll. It would not budge. It finally stretched out and snapped in two but the sound it made when it snapped was unlike any "snap" I've heard before. It sounded like I was breaking through something reinforced .
> 
> Even though I still going through some trial and error with the henna this is very encouraging!!!


Thank you! I thought I was losing my mind. It sounds like a kanekalon strand breaking. It's a weird loud pop. I pulled one of mine to test the elasticity and I was like   I've never heard my hair do that before.

ETA: alexstin did you see my note about the henna oil.  Make sure you add like 1/4 to 1/2 cup of oil to your next mix. Let's see if that improves the moisturize level.


----------



## WomanlyCharm

O.K., good, it's not just me!
I went and got my relaxer this morning...my beautician was like, what kind of protein have you used on your hair???

She said it was mighty strong, and hadn't seen it that healthy in a while.  

The only thing is, when I told her I used henna, she got that look on her face, you know the one...erplexed

She claims the henna is responsible for my shedding!  I told her I do not believe that's the case, but she's insisting.  (the shedding started BEFORE I started to use henna).
She wants me to stop using henna immediately...


Ummm no, I don't think so.  This the best my hair has looked and felt in AGES.


----------



## alexstin

sareca said:
			
		

> *Thank you! I thought I was losing my mind. It sounds like a kanekalon strand breaking. It's a weird loud pop.* I pulled one of mine to test the elasticity and I was like   I've never heard my hair do that before.
> 
> ETA: alexstin did you see my note about the henna oil.  Make sure you add like 1/4 to 1/2 cup of oil to your next mix. Let's see if that improves the moisturize level.



Girl, I know what you're talking about! Oh, and I saw your suggestion and I'll definitely be adding oil on Henna Friday !


----------



## sareca

WomanlyCharm said:
			
		

> O.K., good, it's not just me!
> I went and got my relaxer this morning...my beautician was like, what kind of protein have you used on your hair???
> 
> She said it was mighty strong, and hadn't seen it that healthy in a while.
> 
> The only thing is, when I told her I used henna, she got that look on her face, you know the one...erplexed
> *
> She claims the henna is responsible for my shedding!*  I told her I do not believe that's the case, but she's insisting.  (the shedding started BEFORE I started to use henna).
> She wants me to stop using henna immediately...
> 
> 
> Ummm no, I don't think so.  This the best my hair has looked and felt in AGES.



 That's exactly why people are afraid of henna. More misinformation.


----------



## Aubergold

is there anywhere else you can get  indigo for cheaper than at hennaforhair?


----------



## chicamorena

sareca said:
			
		

> Stick the corner of the paper towel into the mix. If it's green the dye hasn't released. If it's orange it has released.



Thank you.  I wasn't sure how to tell so I thought I should ask before I try it.


----------



## sareca

I'm posting this everywhere... it's a cautionary tale about compound henna.

http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showpost.php?p=1628304&postcount=1


----------



## sareca

RavenIvygurl said:
			
		

> is there anywhere else you can get  indigo for cheaper than at hennaforhair?



Girl, when you find out let me know too.


----------



## metalkitty

Thanks everyone for the help! It makes sense now...


----------



## Dare~to~Dream

zora said:
			
		

> I'm pleased with my neutral henna results. My hair come out strong and shiny.  This is a keeper.



*I'm glad you posted your results and that you were quite "pleased".  I would like to use Cassia Obovata but I read some other responses in this thread that implied that this was not as good as regular "henna".  I hope it works great for me too. *


----------



## Cooyah

I WOULD REALLY LIKE A LHCF MEDAL, lolololololol I spent all night reading this thread at work and just finished up. talk about marathon reading


----------



## Neroli

Cooyah said:
			
		

> I WOULD REALLY LIKE A LHCF MEDAL, lolololololol I spent all night reading this thread at work and just finished up. talk about marathon reading



LOL!

I officially award you the LHCF MEDAL for doing your research!

Please note:  I am only a member and am giving this award soley on my own judgment and does not reflect the opinion (or desire) of the moderators and other members of LHCF.


----------



## sareca

Neroli said:
			
		

> LOL!
> 
> I officially award you the LHCF MEDAL for doing your research!
> 
> Please note: I am only a member and am giving this award soley on my own judgment and does not reflect the opinion (or desire) of the moderators and other members of LHCF.



I concur!    I'm having a hard time getting back through it...


----------



## Cooyah

Neroli said:
			
		

> LOL!
> 
> I officially award you the LHCF MEDAL for doing your research!
> 
> Please note: I am only a member and am giving this award soley on my own judgment and does not reflect the opinion (or desire) of the moderators and other members of LHCF.


 



LMAO at the disclaimer.      thank you thank you
i'd like to thank Brahma, Shiva and Ganesh then VWVixen, Sareca and Neroli (for researching on the whole Hennalution) and finally I'd like to thank my hair, who will love me in november when i take out my twists


----------



## douglala

Cooyah said:
			
		

> LMAO at the disclaimer.      thank you thank you
> i'd like to thank *Brahma, Shiva and Ganesh *then VWVixen, Sareca and Neroli (for researching on the whole Hennalution) and finally I'd like to thank my hair, who will love me in november when i take out my twists


----------



## Neroli

Cooyah said:
			
		

> LMAO at the disclaimer.      thank you thank you
> i'd like to thank Brahma, Shiva and Ganesh then VWVixen, Sareca and Neroli (for researching on the whole Hennalution) and finally I'd like to thank my hair, who will love me in november when i take out my twists



LOL!  Girl, you're cracking me up!!  For a minute there I though "brahma, shiva & ganesh" was some other kind of indian hair powder until I thought about and was like, oh, okay . . . those are the hindu gods!  Duh!  

But really, your hair will LOVE you when you henna.

Viva La Revolution!


----------



## Cichelle

UPS just brought me my henna and amla. YAHOO!!!! Let the strand tests begin....

P.S. My daughter took a whiff of the bag (I didn't open it) and she thought it smelled "not so nice". Hehe. Just wait till I have it all over my head!


----------



## douglala

So I had a bad experience at an Indian Market last night. They cashiers were so rude to me. I am mad at myself for not speaking up but I was running late for a very important meeting and I could not be bothered.

To make a long story short.. 
-the cashier DROPS my change on the counter even though I just finished handing her the $$ AND my hand was extended to receive the change. 
-the cashier DOES NOT bag my items. I had to ask for a bag 3 Times before she finally gets one for me and DROPS that on the counter too. She NEVER even attempted to put the item in the bag.

Now this is all after I had to struggle to get someone to even help me! At that point I should have just demanded my money back and walk out the store. BUT I held my breath, grabbed my stuff and walked out.

On a good note....

I got some 100% pure BAQ henna for $2.50 I think it is about 250 grams (Reshma Brand)
I also bought some amla for $2 - that was about 100 grams.

Gonna use them tonight!!

If the henna turns out well that store just lost a BIG customer.


----------



## sareca

douglala said:
			
		

> So I had a bad experience at an Indian Market last night. They cashiers were so rude to me. I am mad at myself for not speaking up but I was running late for a very important meeting and I could not be bothered.
> 
> To make a long story short..
> -the cashier DROPS my change on the counter even though I just finished handing her the $$ AND my hand was extended to receive the change.
> -the cashier DOES NOT bag my items. I had to ask for a bag 3 Times before she finally gets one for me and DROPS that on the counter too. She NEVER even attempted to put the item in the bag.
> 
> Now this is all after I had to struggle to get someone to even help me! At that point I should have just demanded my money back and walk out the store. BUT I held my breath, grabbed my stuff and walked out.
> 
> On a good note....
> 
> I got some 100% pure BAQ henna for $2.50 I think it is about 250 grams (Reshma Brand)
> I also bought some amla for $2 - that was about 100 grams.
> 
> Gonna use them tonight!!
> 
> If the henna turns out well that store just lost a BIG customer.


 
WTH?  They had BAQ henna in the store?! Oh sorry, I'm trying to stay on task.   My husband and myself have both been/are small business owners. The one thing we talk about repeatedly is the "help" ruining the business.  I'd call the store and ask for the owner. She needs to go.


----------



## douglala

sareca said:
			
		

> WTH?  They had BAQ henna in the store?! Oh sorry, I'm trying to stay on task.   My husband and myself have both been/are small business owners. The one thing we talk about repeated is the "help" ruining the business.  I'd call the store and ask for the owner. She needs to go.




Yeah girl. It says 100% henna used on hair or as decorative dye on palms and feet. This Indian lady at my job put me on. She uses this brand in her hair AND on body when she does henna. I'm still doing a strand test though. My hair is harvesting in there as we speak.....

Yes I should have left the items, change, and bag all right on the counter and asked for the manager...AND in the end still ask for my money back. The Indian lady at my job could have gotten the same henna for me another Indian market she goes to in her neighborhood.....

Everyone that works in the store I went to was 100% traditional Indian. Not even the slightest bit Americanized...I know if I call they will pull the I can't really understand English bit on me...... 

It's all good though. It's THEIR loss........ I could have easily went back and bought ALL the henna on their shelf. Weekly henna treatment = a lot of henna!!!


----------



## sareca

douglala said:
			
		

> Yeah girl. It says 100% henna used on hair or as decorative dye on palms and feet. This Indian lady at my job put me on. She uses this brand in her hair AND on body when she does henna. I'm still doing a strand test though. My hair is harvesting in there as we speak.....
> 
> Yes I should have left the items, change, and bag all right on the counter and asked for the manager...AND in the end still ask for my money back. The Indian lady at my job could have gotten the same henna for me another Indian market she goes to in her neighborhood.....
> 
> Everyone that works in the store I went to was 100% traditional Indian. Not even the slightest bit Americanized...I know if I call they will pull the I can't really understand English bit on me......
> 
> It's all good though.* It's THEIR loss*........ I could have easily went back and bought ALL the henna on their shelf. Weekly henna treatment = a lot of henna!!!


 
It really is a shame.


----------



## Cichelle

I did my strand tests tonight. I did three different tests and one of them had no acid in it at all. It was just straight henna with hot water. Got dye release in 45 minutes. Kept the test hairs in there for 4 hours on all three mixes. I tell you, I cannot tell much of a difference between the three samples. I can tell a BIG difference between my control sample (my regular hair color) and the rest. That's for sure. But the three samples really don't look that different. They do SMELL different though. I did one with Frangelico and that one came out smelling the best. It also might have a bit more of a coppery color to it than the others, but not much. I am letting the samples sit for about 3 days. Then I will take a look again. I want to see how the hair feels and smells at that point. 

I'm starting to believe that the acid is unnecessary.


----------



## WomanlyCharm

Cichelle said:
			
		

> I'm starting to believe that the acid is unnecessary.



In my opinion, it isn't necessary...I mixed my henna in a hurry yesterday and forgot the ACV (doh!), and it still turned out fine...actually better in fact, my hair was much less dry this time around.   And the dye released just fine.  

To me, that's part of the beauty of henna...you can tweak and test your recipes endlessly, until you find the perfect mixture for you!  

As for the smell, remember, you may shampoo/deep condition your hair after you rinse the henna out, so it will smell different than your tests.  And you'll probably only need to wait 48 hours for the color to really come through, take the test strands out into the sun...you'll love what you see!


----------



## Neroli

Cichelle said:
			
		

> I'm starting to believe that the acid is unnecessary.



I think you're totally correct.  The ladies at www.longhaircommunity.com henna thread swear that warm water and a couple of hours is all that is needed for color release. . . 

I'm gonna test that one of these fine days when I'm in a rush . . .


----------



## SparklingFlame

Neroli said:
			
		

> I think you're totally correct.  The ladies at www.longhaircommunity.com henna thread swear that warm water and a couple of hours is all that is needed for color release. . .
> 
> I'm gonna test that one of these fine days when I'm in a rush . . .


When i get my henna thats what i'll do:henna, water, and coconut oil. Deep cond. w/ dpr-11 and call it a day.


----------



## alexstin

Cichelle said:
			
		

> I did my strand tests tonight. I did three different tests and one of them had no acid in it at all. It was just straight henna with hot water. Got dye release in 45 minutes. Kept the test hairs in there for 4 hours on all three mixes. I tell you, I cannot tell much of a difference between the three samples. I can tell a BIG difference between my control sample (my regular hair color) and the rest. That's for sure. But the three samples really don't look that different. They do SMELL different though. I did one with Frangelico and that one came out smelling the best. It also might have a bit more of a coppery color to it than the others, but not much. I am letting the samples sit for about 3 days. Then I will take a look again. I want to see how the hair feels and smells at that point.
> 
> *I'm starting to believe that the acid is unnecessary*.




I think you're right!


----------



## sareca

The terp is for _maximum _color release. You don't need it.  In one of my experiments I used cold water and henna and let it release in the frig for 10 hours. It STILL released color  just not much. So I'd say hot water or a warm place isn't "necessary."  

Personally, I can see the difference between a terp versus no terp. But one of my reasons for using henna is to cover gray. It doesn't do that nearly as well without a terp. I also think the saturation of color in my hair is what helps it shine. I  henna shine.


----------



## WomanlyCharm

sareca said:
			
		

> The terp is for _maximum _color release. You don't need it.  In one of my experiments I used cold water and henna and let it release in the frig for 10 hours. It STILL released color  just not much. So I'd say hot water or a warm place isn't "necessary."
> 
> Personally, I can see the difference between a terp versus no terp. *But one of my reasons for using henna is to cover gray. It doesn't do that nearly as well without a terp.* I also think the saturation of color in my hair is what helps it shine. I  henna shine.



See, this last time I didn't use a terp, just cold water and olive oil (that's not considered a terp, is it?) and let it sit on my counter, instead of in the fridge, for 12 hours.  The dye release was the best I'd ever had!

That's why I think everyone should just experiment a little bit...who knows what method we'll discover?


----------



## sareca

WomanlyCharm said:
			
		

> See, this last time I didn't use a terp, just cold water and olive oil (that's not considered a terp, is it?) and let it sit on my counter, instead of in the fridge, for 12 hours. The dye release was the best I'd ever had!
> 
> That's why I think everyone should just experiment a little bit...who knows what method we'll discover?


 
ITA! Oh my goodness, aren't those awesome. You just discovered my new favorite way to henna. I made a henna oil that I used on my braids. I took a couple braids down and they were amazingly soft and moist. My softest henna yet. I thought I posted it.  Anyway, oil is a terp. People usually use essential oils, but any oil is considered a terp. 

Henna caravan actually recommends using only oil and henna for Jamila. I can't wait until my braids are out!

ETA: Here it is... http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showpost.php?p=1625147&postcount=707


----------



## WomanlyCharm

sareca said:
			
		

> ITA! Oh my goodness, aren't those awesome. You just discovered my new favorite way to henna. I made a henna oil that I used on my braids. I took a couple braids down and they were amazingly soft and moist. My softest henna yet. I thought I posted it.  Anyway, oil is a terp. People usually use essential oils, but any oil is considered a terp.
> 
> Henna caravan actually recommends using only oil and henna for Jamila.* I can't wait until my braids are out!*



Girl, I bet your hair is growing like CRAZY!!!   Take lots of pics once those braids come out!


----------



## BrownBetty

So I hennaed last nite with the FNWL stash I just received.  It was hell to wash out but that was because I forgot to get the pectin (do I use that after it releases dye or before, also how much does everyone use?). 

 My hair is THICK! I swear it is sooo strong.  I lost 1/4 of the hair that I normally do when I wash.  I am 2 weeks post relaxer and my hair is shiny and bouncy!  I am really red now... so I need to cop some indigo quick.  My hair is naturally a redish brown... my mom used to call me Lucille Ball .

I cut about 2" off on saturday because my ends were thin and pitiful but my ends are thick like rope now... I am loving my hair!  

Sareca - I used the Aveda DR conditioner after washing out the henna... my hair had soo much slip.... thanks for the tip.

I am going to try and take a pic this weekend to post.... We should start a before and after thread to show how henna has transformed our lives.

Viva the revolution!!!

MV


----------



## sareca

I'm glad the Aveda DR worked for you. That's probably why I've never complained of dryness even tho I use a strong acid terp. 

The red will tone down a bit over the next three days.  But, I prefer indigo in my mixes.  

I'm going to try sifting all my non-Jamila henna. It might help you with rinsing the stuff you got from FNWL. Here's the thread on adding pectin.


----------



## NewYorkgyrl

How long did it take for your orders to come in???  I ordered from Hennaforhair.com last week friday and my order still has not come in yet!


----------



## sareca

NewYorkgyrl said:
			
		

> How long did it take for your orders to come in??? I ordered from Hennaforhair.com last week friday and my order still has not come in yet!



Call them. There were having shipping issues at one point.  Catherine has sent me free product that only took 3 days to get to me.


----------



## douglala

sareca said:
			
		

> ITA! Oh my goodness, aren't those awesome. You just discovered my new favorite way to henna. I made a henna oil that I used on my braids. I took a couple braids down and they were amazingly soft and moist. My softest henna yet. I thought I posted it.  Anyway, oil is a terp. People usually use essential oils, but any oil is considered a terp.
> 
> Henna caravan actually recommends using only oil and henna for Jamila. I can't wait until my braids are out!
> 
> ETA: Here it is... http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showpost.php?p=1625147&postcount=707




Dang!! Wish I knew oil was a terp. I did a treatment last night and for the first time did not use any oil. Just a bit a lemon juice and yogurt. My hair came out a little dry. So dry I had to do an overnight deep conditioning treatment just to get it back to normal, not moisturized, just normal. I never experienced dryness before but then I was always putting EVOO and honey in my mix. Lesson learned. Back to what I KNOW works!!


----------



## alexstin

douglala said:
			
		

> Dang!! Wish I knew oil was a terp. I did a treatment last night and for the first time did not use any oil. Just a bit a lemon juice and yogurt. My hair came out a little dry. So dry I had to do an overnight deep conditioning treatment just to get it back to normal, not moisturized, just normal. I never experienced dryness before but then I was always putting EVOO and honey in my mix. Lesson learned. Back to what I KNOW works!!




This sounds like my experience. I added evoo to my mix today and will be putting honey in my conditioner in a little bit. Hopefully this makes a huge difference.


----------



## sareca

Know what else I just learned. You don't need to use all ACV or all lemon juice in your mix. A couple of teaspoons and the rest water will serve as a terp.  Same is true for the oil.  It's like 1 oz of oil to every 100g of henna. The rest can be any liquid you want. We've been over doing it. Big Time!  No wonder of so many of us complain about dry hair.


----------



## alexstin

sareca said:
			
		

> Know what else I just learned. You don't need to use all ACV or all lemon juice in your mix. A couple of teaspoons and the rest water will serve as a terp.  Same is true for the oil.  It's like 1 oz of oil to every 100g of henna. The rest can be any liquid you want. We've been over doing it. Big Time!  No wonder of so many of us complain about dry hair.



Yep, I realized that when I went to the hennaforhair forum.


----------



## sareca

alexstin said:
			
		

> Yep, I realized that when I went to the hennaforhair forum.


I usually only trust what Catherine (and a couple of others) say on hennaforhair. Some of those people have been henna'g less time than we have... erplexed  I've seen people on there posting up a storm and they've personally henna'd twice.


----------



## douglala

sareca said:
			
		

> Know what else I just learned. You don't need to use all ACV or all lemon juice in your mix. A couple of teaspoons and the rest water will serve as a terp.  Same is true for the oil.  It's like 1 oz of oil to every 100g of henna. The rest can be any liquid you want. We've been over doing it. Big Time!  No wonder of so many of us complain about dry hair.



Yup. This is what I have been doing from the start. About two tablespoons of lemon juice and the rest distilled water. I thought that was what everyone was doing.   Last night I slipped up and poured too much lemon juice into my mix and I paid the price........

Next time I am not using ANY lemon juice. Just EVOO, honey, and a few drops of essential oil!!

I swear my hair does not look as shiny as it used too.......


----------



## sareca

douglala said:
			
		

> Yup. This is what I have been doing from the start. About two tablespoons of lemon juice and the rest distilled water.* I thought that was what everyone was doing. *  Last night I slipped up and poured too much lemon juice into my mix and I paid the price........
> 
> Next time I am not using ANY lemon juice. Just EVOO, honey, and a few drops of essential oil!!
> 
> I swear my hair does not look as shiny as it used too.......


NO way! I was doing all ACV. I only used lemon juice twice and I was ahhhh. I never had anymore dry hair issues after I stopped using lemon juice. It's way too strong for me. I never had any other problems with dry hair once I killed the lemon juice. My hair  using oil as terp, tho. That's it for me. Water, oil, henna... done.


----------



## douglala

sareca said:
			
		

> NO way! I was doing all ACV. I only used lemon juice twice and I was ahhhh. I never had anymore dry hair issues after I stopped using lemon juice. It's way too strong for me. I never had any other problems with dry hair once I killed the lemon juice. My hair  using oil as terp, tho. That's it for me. Water, oil, henna... done.



So lemon juice is STRONGER than ACV???? I didn't know that!! 
I won't be using either one anymore though.. I'm with you on the Water, oil, henna...............


----------



## fancypants007

sareca said:
			
		

> NO way! I was doing all ACV. I only used lemon juice twice and I was ahhhh. I never had anymore dry hair issues after I stopped using lemon juice. It's way too strong for me. I never had any other problems with dry hair once I killed the lemon juice. My hair  using oil as terp, tho. That's it for me. Water, oil, henna... done.



I will be doing another henna treatment on saturday. I'm actually looking forward to it. I have a packet from hennaforhair. I can't wait until my 3 kilos of jamila henna comes in from the place that sareca recommended. I always add acv, evoo and honey to my mix. I will be mixing my mixture tonight so it can sit for about 12+ hours but I never use lemon juice because its known to be drying.

Sareca, i noticed you have not had a relaxer for 9 months. How do you deal with the new growth. Girl, your hair is already long, can definitely see progress from your pictures. When you get your touchup in november, your hair is really going to be long.


----------



## Neroli

I just posted this review on the "Jamila Henna" thread and am posting here make sure yall know the jamila is very very good:

Okay, my first "jamila experience" has been very very good indeed. It was waaaay easier to apply to my hair and rinsed right on out. I usually have to go thru about 8 or 9 sinkfuls of rinsing before the water runs clear. With jamila, sink water was clear after 3 sinkfuls.

My hair is now about 90% dry and I just checked the color in bright sunlight and it's all good. The color is pretty much the same as cheapo FNWL and the texture is same strong, resilient and soft, so no significant different in RESULTS - I have the same golden red where my greys were and a rich deep reddish brown on the rest of my hair -- but, the application and rinsing is worth the extra $$$ for jamila. I ordered 400 grams and only used 50 in this application, so I have enough for the next couple of months and will purchase again, budget allowing. But. I won't hesitate to use FNWL when the funds are low . . . 

I used 50 grams jamilia and mixed with solution of 1/2 red wine vinegar and 1/2 distilled water. Let sit about 20 hours and applied to 'dirty' dry hair. Left on hair for 1 hour 45 minutes, rinsed and apply moisturizing condish and left on for 20 minutes.


----------



## LovelyLionessa

Excuse me guys, I feel like such a henna nincompoop, but what exactly is "terp" short for?   

The oil and henna mix sounds heavenly.  I've got lots of coconut oil on hand that would fit nicely into a henna pre poo.  :scratchch


----------



## sareca

fancypants007 said:
			
		

> I will be doing another henna treatment on saturday. I'm actually looking forward to it. I have a packet from hennaforhair. I can't wait until my 3 kilos of jamila henna comes in from the place that sareca recommended. I always add acv, evoo and honey to my mix. I will be mixing my mixture tonight so it can sit for about 12+ hours but I never use lemon juice because its known to be drying.


 
You'll love Jamila. Yeah, I'm not even using ACV anymore unless it's just a couple of tablespoons. 



			
				fancypants007 said:
			
		

> Sareca, i noticed you have not had a relaxer for 9 months. How do you deal with the new growth. Girl, your hair is already long, can definitely see progress from your pictures. *When you get your touchup in november, your hair is really going to be long*.


 
Then God will have answered my prayers.  

Thanks, I can see progress too (finally). My hair is 1/2 inch longer every month. I was never able to see progress that clearly before. I'm very happy and I credit C&G and henna (of course).

It's not hard to be 9 months post because I was natural for the better part of my adult life and my texture was very different. I used to consider my hair 4b now it's definitely 4a/3c. MSM did that. To be honest this texture is a cake walk by comparison. Feels like I got handed somebody elses cards in the middle of the game.


----------



## sareca

Priestess said:
			
		

> Excuse me guys, I feel like such a henna nincompoop, but what exactly is "terp" short for?
> 
> The oil and henna mix sounds heavenly. I've got lots of coconut oil on hand that would fit nicely into a henna pre poo. :scratchch


 
Terps is short for terpenes. So the next question is what's terpenes?


----------



## LovelyLionessa

Thanks for the info, Sareca.  There is so much information to absorb about henna, it's a bit overwhelming at times.


----------



## sareca

Neroli said:
			
		

> I just posted this review on the "Jamila Henna" thread and am posting here make sure yall know the jamila is very very good:
> 
> Okay, my first "jamila experience" has been very very good indeed. It was waaaay easier to apply to my hair and rinsed right on out. I usually have to go thru about 8 or 9 sinkfuls of rinsing before the water runs clear. With jamila, sink water was clear after 3 sinkfuls.
> 
> My hair is now about 90% dry and I just checked the color in bright sunlight and it's all good. The color is pretty much the same as cheapo FNWL and the texture is same strong, resilient and soft, *so no significant different in RESULTS *- I have the same golden red where my greys were and a rich deep reddish brown on the rest of my hair -- but, the application and rinsing is worth the extra $$$ for jamila. I ordered 400 grams and only used 50 in this application, so I have enough for the next couple of months and will purchase again, budget allowing. But. I won't hesitate to use FNWL when the funds are low . . .
> 
> I used 50 grams jamilia and mixed with solution of 1/2 red wine vinegar and 1/2 distilled water. Let sit about 20 hours and applied to 'dirty' dry hair. Left on hair for 1 hour 45 minutes, rinsed and apply moisturizing condish and left on for 20 minutes.


 
 I'm glad your rinse out was easier, but I'm really surprised you didn't get better color saturation.  Maybe it's because I used so much more Jamila. I used about 300g (I think). It's worth it to me just for the rinse out too. I've got plenty of Jamila on hand, but I'm going to try sifting some hennaforhair stuff to see if I can get some of the leftovers out.


----------



## sareca

Priestess said:
			
		

> Thanks for the info, Sareca. There is so much information to absorb about henna, it's a bit overwhelming at times.


 
It really is... I think that's why I've been keeping my mixes simple. Sometimes I just don't want to think about all the stuff I _could_ add.


----------



## ibelieve

OK, so I placed an order a few days ago on the hennaforhair site so that should be on it's way. However, I totally forgot that I work with a lady that is from India so I decided to ask her if she knew of any good indian stores where I could purchase the henna directly. So she tells me that she is from the town/city of probably the largest supplier of henna to the world. Her cousin owns the factory that produces it. She also offered to bring me in some and said that she has some "old" henna that has matured a ton and is really good. I thought I read on the site that henna was best in it's freshest state.erplexed  She was like "Oh no, no, no...Henna is like rice, the older the better." I didn't know that about rice either but whatever...What do you guys think? 

She also told me to keep it simple and simply add brewed tea to the henna apply immediatly and let it sit under a plastic cap for awhile. When I mentioned to her about letting the color "release" for 12 hours she said there was no need and that the color will take instantly. I kept reminding her of the importance of  the "pure" henna and she said it doesn't get any more pure than what she has.  So I will test hers on some harvested hair and see what it looks like.

Sonya


----------



## TwistNMx

Hi Sereca,
 I'm just loving those comparison shots!  
So inspirational to me.  I'm going to do my first henna as I mentioned Monday morning.


----------



## sareca

ibelieve said:
			
		

> OK, so I placed an order a few days ago on the hennaforhair site so that should be on it's way. However, I totally forgot that I work with a lady that is from India so I decided to ask her if she knew of any good indian stores where I could purchase the henna directly. So she tells me that she is from the town/city of probably the largest supplier of henna to the world. Her cousin owns the factory that produces it. She also offered to bring me in some and said that she has some "old" henna that has matured a ton and is really good. I thought I read on the site that henna was best in it's freshest state.erplexed She was like "Oh no, no, no...Henna is like rice, the older the better." I didn't know that about rice either but whatever...What do you guys think?
> 
> She also told me to keep it simple and simply add brewed tea to the henna apply immediatly and let it sit under a plastic cap for awhile. When I mentioned to her about letting the color "release" for 12 hours she said there was no need and that the color will take instantly. I kept reminding her of the importance of the "pure" henna and she said it doesn't get any more pure than what she has. So I will test hers on some harvested hair and see what it looks like.
> 
> Sonya


 
I opened a couple a bags of henna and didn't use all of it in my mix so I just put a rubber band around the rest.  When I got around to using it was stale. It didn't color and barely conditioned my hair. My experience is not only does henna need to be fresh but it should not be exposed to the air for long periods. Old henna doesn't sound right.

 But my only question to her would be "Is it body art quality?"


----------



## sareca

High Priestess said:
			
		

> Hi Sereca,
> I'm just loving those comparison shots!
> So inspirational to me. I'm going to do my first henna as I mentioned Monday morning.


 
 Don't use too much terp and take pics.


----------



## TwistNMx

sareca said:
			
		

> Don't use too much terp and take pics.


 
I saw this question somewhere earlier...but...
What's terp?  
I'm going to be using Surya neutral.


----------



## sareca

High Priestess said:
			
		

> I saw this question somewhere earlier...but...
> What's terp?* *
> I'm going to be using Surya neutral.


 
That's right. I remember seeing "no metals" on their website and I thought about trying them too. 


Yep, the terp question was yesterday or last night...
http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showpost.php?p=1635236&postcount=788


----------



## TwistNMx

Sereca,
I decided to do a strand/allergy test now as we speak...I'll let you know how all turns out.
But...what's terp?


----------



## sareca

High Priestess said:
			
		

> Sereca,
> I decided to do a strand/allergy test now as we speak...I'll let you know how all turns out.
> *But...what's terp*?


 
It's just a substance that makes henna stain darker and faster. It doesn't improve its conditioning properties. I just makes it color better in less time which is very important to body art people.


----------



## TwistNMx

Thanks Sereca,
I don't know how I missed that link.
I was beginning to think it was some sort of chemical or something...LOL


----------



## Lavendar

Yeah!  I just got my Jamila today.  I also got amla and lavendar, sage, and rosemary to terp.  Does anyone use any amla in their henna?  The package says it actually darkens the hair.  My daughter will also be doing her hair, but she wants hers bright red.  She wants to use red wine but I refuse to go in the liquor store.  What's a mommy to do?


----------



## douglala

Lavendar said:
			
		

> Yeah!  I just got my Jamila today.  I also got amla and lavendar, sage, and rosemary to terp.  Does anyone use any amla in their henna?  The package says it actually darkens the hair.  My daughter will also be doing her hair, but she wants hers bright red.  She wants to use red wine but I refuse to go in the liquor store.  What's a mommy to do?



I ALWAYS use amla in my mixes!!!


----------



## douglala

Getting henna advice from people from India is great but I need to remember that most of them (especially the older ladies) have never had a chemical service of any kind done to their hair. No relaxers, color...nothing. So they have no issues with moisture retention, dryness, or breakage. 

The Indian lady I spoke to didn't even know what the term "relaxer" meant. 
So when she suggested I did not use ANY oil in my mixture I should have passed . I think the oil makes ALL THE DIFFERENCE in the world in how my hair comes out.    

I WILL NEVER DO ANOTHER TREATMENT WITHOUT OIL!!!!!


----------



## Lavendar

douglala said:
			
		

> I ALWAYS use amla in my mixes!!!


 
Thanks douglala!  How much henna and how much amla do you use in your mix?


----------



## BK Bombshell

sareca said:
			
		

> Know what else I just learned. You don't need to use all ACV or all lemon juice in your mix. A couple of teaspoons and the rest water will serve as a terp.  Same is true for the oil.  It's like 1 oz of oil to every 100g of henna. The rest can be any liquid you want. We've been over doing it. Big Time!  No wonder of so many of us complain about dry hair.



Boy, I wish I'd read this post before I started my henna.  I have it in my hair now and I used all ACV.  Before, I was using all lemon juice b/c Catherine suggested it.  Oh well, now I know better.  Next time I have to try some terps and jamila is already on my list for my next purchase.

Thanks for your continuing help everyone (especially you Sareca ).

BKB


----------



## alexstin

About an hour ago I was lying in bed and Dh comes in and cuddles up to me and starts smoothing my hair.  He goes,"Is your hair wet?. Now you know I jumped up with the quickness and said, "No, why do you ask?".  He said, "It looks wet."  Oh and check this out, it was sort of dark in the room because it's almost nighttime and so I was shocked that he would even be able to see my hair that well. Now y'all know I was grinning from ear to ear and had to grill him a little bit more.

Could it be? Am I getting that henna shine?


----------



## ibelieve

douglala said:
			
		

> Getting henna advice from people from India is great but I need to remember that most of them (especially the older ladies) have never had a chemical service of any kind done to their hair. No relaxers, color...nothing. So they have no issues with moisture retention, dryness, or breakage.
> 
> The Indian lady I spoke to didn't even know what the term "relaxer" meant.
> So when she suggested I did not use ANY oil in my mixture I should have passed . I think the oil makes ALL THE DIFFERENCE in the world in how my hair comes out.
> 
> I WILL NEVER DO ANOTHER TREATMENT WITHOUT OIL!!!!!


 
Yeah, I agree. I could tell she had no clue why I was really stressing the fact that it HAD to be BAQ. I am going to graciously accept hers when she brings it to me on Monday but I am going to stick with my internet order. She is such a sweetie and even offered to have me come to her house so that she could apply it for me.


----------



## sareca

alexstin said:
			
		

> About an hour ago I was lying in bed and Dh comes in and cuddles up to me and starts smoothing my hair. He goes,"Is your hair wet?. Now you know I jumped up with the quickness and said, "No, why do you ask?". He said, "It looks wet." Oh and check this out, it was sort of dark in the room because it's almost nighttime and so I was shocked that he would even be able to see my hair that well. Now y'all know I was grinning from ear to ear and had to grill him a little bit more.
> 
> * Could it be? Am I getting that henna shine?*


Well it's about dang time!   Congrats! Somebody at work asked me if I was cold having wet hair.  I was like  my hair's not wet.


----------



## Lavendar

alexstin said:
			
		

> About an hour ago I was lying in bed and Dh comes in and cuddles up to me and starts smoothing my hair. He goes,"Is your hair wet?. Now you know I jumped up with the quickness and said, "No, why do you ask?". He said, "It looks wet." Oh and check this out, it was sort of dark in the room because it's almost nighttime and so I was shocked that he would even be able to see my hair that well. Now y'all know I was grinning from ear to ear and had to grill him a little bit more.
> 
> Could it be? Am I getting that henna shine?


 
You go alexstin!!!  That's what I'm talkin bout.  Can't wait til I can get a henna shine.


----------



## sareca

Lavendar said:
			
		

> Yeah!  I just got my Jamila today.  I also got amla and lavendar, sage, and rosemary to terp.  *Does anyone use any amla in their henna?  *The package says it actually darkens the hair. My daughter will also be doing her hair, but she wants hers bright red. She wants to use red wine but I refuse to go in the liquor store. What's a mommy to do?


I used to, but I started making a separate amla rinse to use a few days after I've henna'd. I find it much more effective used alone.


----------



## Lavendar

You know what Sareca?  Whenever I think of a rinse, I always think of the product just running through the hair and down the sink and I wonder how it could possibly be effective if most of it is down the drain and not sitting on my head.  I know you have more than likely explained your rinse before and I didn't pay close enough attention, but could you explain it once more or point me in the right direction of a previous post?


----------



## Ronda123

douglala said:
			
		

> I ALWAYS use amla in my mixes!!!


 
I am going to try amla with Henna and Indigo this weekend. When are you adding your amla to your mixes? TIA


----------



## BrownBetty

Anyone use MTG and henna?  I have a sulfur based oil that I created last year.  It has been marinating for a while, I stopped using it when it got warmer.  I would like to start using it again but don't know what to expect since I joined the henna revolution.  Any feedback is appreciated.


----------



## douglala

Lavendar said:
			
		

> Thanks douglala!  How much henna and how much amla do you use in your mix?



If I am doing henna and amla I would use about 2/3 henna and 1/3 amla.
If I am doing henna, indigo, and amla I would do about 1/3 each.

But now Sareca has me thinking about the amla rinse!!!


----------



## douglala

Ronda123 said:
			
		

> I am going to try amla with Henna and Indigo this weekend. When are you adding your amla to your mixes? TIA




I mix the amla seperately and combine it to my henna mix (or indigo mix) right before I am about to apply it to my hair. 

Everything gets mixed seperately b/c there are different "sit" times for each mix.

Henna - 6+ hours for dye release
Indigo - 5-10 minutes for dye release (Dye is only effective for 1 or 2 hours)
Amla - suggests letting it sit for 15 minutes before use.


----------



## douglala

alexstin said:
			
		

> About an hour ago I was lying in bed and Dh comes in and cuddles up to me and starts smoothing my hair.  He goes,"Is your hair wet?. Now you know I jumped up with the quickness and said, "No, why do you ask?".  He said, "It looks wet."  Oh and check this out, it was sort of dark in the room because it's almost nighttime and so I was shocked that he would even be able to see my hair that well. Now y'all know I was grinning from ear to ear and had to grill him a little bit more.
> 
> Could it be? Am I getting that henna shine?


----------



## JustKiya

ibelieve said:
			
		

> OK, so I placed an order a few days ago on the hennaforhair site so that should be on it's way. However, I totally forgot that I work with a lady that is from India so I decided to ask her if she knew of any good indian stores where I could purchase the henna directly. So she tells me that she is from the town/city of probably the largest supplier of henna to the world. Her cousin owns the factory that produces it. She also offered to bring me in some and said that she has some "old" henna that has matured a ton and is really good. I thought I read on the site that henna was best in it's freshest state.erplexed She was like "Oh no, no, no...Henna is like rice, the older the better." I didn't know that about rice either but whatever...What do you guys think?
> 
> She also told me to keep it simple and simply add brewed tea to the henna apply immediatly and let it sit under a plastic cap for awhile. When I mentioned to her about letting the color "release" for 12 hours she said there was no need and that the color will take instantly. I kept reminding her of the importance of the "pure" henna and she said it doesn't get any more pure than what she has. So I will test hers on some harvested hair and see what it looks like.
> 
> Sonya


 
She may have meant that it's a mature LEAF - ie, it's been on the PLANT for a long time before they pick it. If that's what she meant, then I think she is correct - the older the leaf is before it's picked and dried, the stronger the resulting henna is.... *grins* Even if it is old henna though, you'll still get great conditioning results from it!


----------



## alexstin

douglala said:
			
		

> I mix the amla seperately and combine it to my henna mix (or indigo mix) right before I am about to apply it to my hair.
> 
> Everything gets mixed seperately b/c there are different "sit" times for each mix.
> 
> Henna - 6+ hours for dye release
> Indigo - 5-10 minutes for dye release *(Dye is only effective for 1 or 2 hours)*
> Amla - suggests letting it sit for 15 minutes before use.





Do you mean if you leave it sitting out indigo sitting out? I premix my indigo and freeze what I do  not need to use immediately.


----------



## douglala

alexstin said:
			
		

> Do you mean if you leave it sitting out indigo sitting out? I premix my indigo and freeze what I do  not need to use immediately.



I mean if left sitting out the dye will be ineffective.

However, I don't know about freezing? I'm clueless as to whether or not the dye properties remain...

I'll have you defer you to *Sereca*!!  Sowwy


----------



## JustKiya

douglala said:
			
		

> I mean if left sitting out the dye will be ineffective.
> 
> However, I don't know about freezing? I'm clueless as to whether or not the dye properties remain...
> 
> I'll have you defer you to *Sereca*!! Sowwy


 
From what I've heard, frozen pre-mixed indigo isn't much good - it's really one of those dyes that you have to make as you use it.


----------



## alexstin

Thanks Douglala and Nappywomyn.  I found this info that Catherine posted.


Cassia (dry): fridge or room temp (cool dark place)
Cassia (paste): freezer
Henna (dry): fridge or freezer
Henna (paste): freezer
Indigo dry: room temp (cool dark place)
Indigo paste: throw it away, it won't keep
Amla (dry): fridge or room temp (cool dark place)
Amla (paste): freezer 

So I've been mixing it and storing whatever's left. Now I know better.


----------



## sareca

Lavendar said:
			
		

> You know what Sareca? Whenever I think of a rinse, I always think of the product just running through the hair and down the sink and I wonder how it could possibly be effective if most of it is down the drain and not sitting on my head. I know you have more than likely explained your rinse before and I didn't pay close enough attention, but could you explain it once more or point me in the right direction of a previous post?



I think of it as a watery leave-in like IC Moisturizer or Aphogee Green Tea Reconstructor. You just spray or pour those on your hair too.  

But I'll tell you why I started using amla alone. When I mixed amla and henna I always felt like henna overwhelmed amla. I had no idea how powerful amla was until I used it alone and my hennas never came out different when I stopped adding amla. It's probably just a matter of perception for both of us. :wink2:  Feel free to ignore me and do whatever feels natural.

If you're still not buying this "rinse" thing, but want to use amla alone, you could:
Add a little hot water to your amla  (just enough to get it the consistency of your henna mixes)
Let it steep for 10 minutes
Apply it to your hair just like henna. Wrap it w/ plastic wrap just like henna, leave it an hour, and rinse. It rinses out just like henna too.  I've found with or without the pulp equally effective, that's why I strain the pulp and use it on my skin. 

HTH


----------



## sareca

douglala said:
			
		

> If I am doing henna and amla I would use about 2/3 henna and 1/3 amla.
> If I am doing henna, indigo, and amla I would do about 1/3 each.
> 
> * But now Sareca has me thinking about the amla rinse!!!*



 I  amla rinses for my braids too.


----------



## douglala

alexstin said:
			
		

> Thanks Douglala and Nappywomyn.  I found this info that Catherine posted.
> 
> 
> Cassia (dry): fridge or room temp (cool dark place)
> Cassia (paste): freezer
> Henna (dry): fridge or freezer
> Henna (paste): freezer
> Indigo dry: room temp (cool dark place)
> Indigo paste: throw it away, it won't keep
> Amla (dry): fridge or room temp (cool dark place)
> Amla (paste): freezer
> 
> So I've been mixing it and storing whatever's left. Now I know better.




Great info. Thanks.


----------



## douglala

sareca said:
			
		

> I think of it as a watery leave-in like IC Moisturizer or Aphogee Green Tea Reconstructor. You just spray or pour those on your hair too.
> 
> But I'll tell you why I started using amla alone. When I mixed amla and henna I always felt like henna overwhelmed amla. I had no idea how powerful amla was until I used it alone and my hennas never came out different when I stopped adding amla. It's probably just a matter of perception for both of us. :wink2:  Feel free to ignore me and do whatever feels natural.
> 
> If you're still not buying this "rinse" thing, but want to use amla alone, you could:
> Add a little hot water to your amla  (just enough to get it the consistency of your henna mixes)
> Let it steep for 10 minutes
> Apply it to your hair just like henna. Wrap it w/ plastic wrap just like henna, leave it an hour, and rinse. It rinses out just like henna too.  I've found with or without the pulp equally effective, that's why I strain the pulp and use it on my skin.
> 
> HTH



Ok. So I KNOW you posted this before but I can't seem to find it in the dozen of pages of this thread. 
If you don't mind can you please post your receipe for the amla rinse. I remember you said something about boiling and straining....HELP!!!


----------



## alexstin

Douglala,

What is your color when you mix indigo, henna and alma? Also, what is your recipe for mixing the 3?


----------



## douglala

alexstin said:
			
		

> Douglala,
> 
> What is your color when you mix indigo, henna and alma? Also, what is your recipe for mixing the 3?



My recipe.
Henna - mix henna, evoo, honey, distilled water, and geled pectin (sometimes)
Indigo - warm distilled water, evoo, honey
Amla - warm distilled water, evoo, honey

These are all mixed seperatly.

I used to use a few tablespoons of lemon juice to my henna but I will not do that anymore.

Right before I am ready to apply to my hair I will mix all three together and add some Rosemary EO just to mask the smell a bit.

My resulting color is pretty dark with dark oranish, brownish highlights in the sun.


----------



## alexstin

douglala said:
			
		

> My recipe.
> Henna - mix henna, evoo, honey, distilled water, and geled pectin (sometimes)
> Indigo - warm distilled water, evoo, honey
> Amla - warm distilled water, evoo, honey
> 
> These are all mixed seperatly.
> 
> I used to use a few tablespoons of lemon juice to my henna but I will not do that anymore.
> 
> Right before I am ready to apply to my hair I will mix all three together and add some Rosemary EO just to mask the smell a bit.
> 
> My resulting color is pretty dark with dark oranish, brownish highlights in the sun.




Thanks a bunch!!


----------



## atlqt

Long, play-by-play Henna experience:

I can NOT believe that I did it, but I did.  I did my first Henna treatment last night.  On top of that, I actually tested strands before I did (normally much too impulsive for something as adult as that). Here's what I did and my observations.  Will post pics after day 3 to allow for oxidation.

Mixed 100 grams of Jamila, about 50 grams of Amla, pectin mixed with warm distilled water, approx 2 TBSP of ACV, sample bag of tumeric (from hfh), lavendar and something else terp (from hfh).  Sat in garage for 12 hrs.  Let harvested hair sit in a sample for 2 horus. Liked the color, but the texture scared me.

Took the plunge anyway and added EVOO and a little more water to the paste, put on my cape (Super Henna) and got busy with an applicator bottle, bowl, color brush and my 13-year-old over-achiever daughter.  The 13-year old was the best part of the experiment.  I would not have been able to get to the roots @ the back of my head w/out her.  She DONE GOOD.  For those who are used to self-relaxing this won't be a challenge, but I don't relx my own hair, so I was riding the short-bus for sure. I put on a plastic cap, sat under the drier for an hour and then kept it on for another hour w/out heat.  The entire time I was scarred to death because the consistency of the paste made me think that surely I'd have to go to work with this stuff in my head the next day and that it would never rinse out.

I finally rinsed with Hello Hydration and warm water for about 20 mins.  It was MUCH easier to come out than I expected, but I kept rinsing trying not to see those little specks in the sink any more. My hair felt GREAT, not hard like I expected. I DC's with humecto, EVOO and honey for 20 mins. Added my Arosic Leave-In (new find.....love it...it's liquid); dried on cool under the hooded dryer and flat-ironed this morning. 

Yep, you guessed it.....I am looking TOO CUTE FOR MYSELF.  Color is a deep auburn/brown with the grey's looking golden red and previous highlights a little darker. I had highlights done in July and a rinse done 1 weeks ago and did the Henna on top of both(after telling myself I'd wait).  This was NOT a problem.

Pro's: Sense of accoplishment doing this to MY own hair.....y'all know what I mean?
Feels very strong, but not brittle
Not as time-consuming and messy as I thought
GREAT RESULTS
Knowing that I didn't waste my time because I will do it again.

Con's: Keep smelling a faint hay smell when I turn my head, but my nose is bionic, so others might not notice this.
I'd want my hair just a little lighter maybe and not sure how to accomplish that.
Wondering what in my busy life will now go undone while I'm doing henna treatments EVERY week.

LOVE YOU LADIES for this great INFO (Sareca, VWVIXXEN, Douglala, Neroli and errbody else).  Anybody waiting to do this.....consider me the ultimate test and if I did it, you can!!!


----------



## douglala

Atlqt


  
I'm glad you had a great henna experience. Welcome to the henna revolution!!!


Great post too. Hopefully it will convince others to take the plunge!


----------



## SparklingFlame

atlqt said:
			
		

> Long, play-by-play Henna experience:
> 
> I can NOT believe that I did it, but I did.  I did my first Henna treatment last night.  On top of that, I actually tested strands before I did (normally much too impulsive for something as adult as that). Here's what I did and my observations.  Will post pics after day 3 to allow for oxidation.
> 
> Mixed 100 grams of Jamila, about 50 grams of Amla, pectin mixed with warm distilled water, approx 2 TBSP of ACV, sample bag of tumeric (from hfh), lavendar and something else terp (from hfh).  Sat in garage for 12 hrs.  Let harvested hair sit in a sample for 2 horus. Liked the color, but the texture scared me.
> 
> Took the plunge anyway and added EVOO and a little more water to the paste, put on my cape (Super Henna) and got busy with an applicator bottle, bowl, color brush and my 13-year-old over-achiever daughter.  The 13-year old was the best part of the experiment.  I would not have been able to get to the roots @ the back of my head w/out her.  She DONE GOOD.  For those who are used to self-relaxing this won't be a challenge, but I don't relx my own hair, so I was riding the short-bus for sure. I put on a plastic cap, sat under the drier for an hour and then kept it on for another hour w/out heat.  The entire time I was scarred to death because the consistency of the paste made me think that surely I'd have to go to work with this stuff in my head the next day and that it would never rinse out.
> 
> I finally rinsed with Hello Hydration and warm water for about 20 mins.  It was MUCH easier to come out than I expected, but I kept rinsing trying not to see those little specks in the sink any more. My hair felt GREAT, not hard like I expected. I DC's with humecto, EVOO and honey for 20 mins. Added my Arosic Leave-In (new find.....love it...it's liquid); dried on cool under the hooded dryer and flat-ironed this morning.
> 
> Yep, you guessed it.....I am looking TOO CUTE FOR MYSELF.  Color is a deep auburn/brown with the grey's looking golden red and previous highlights a little darker. I had highlights done in July and a rinse done 1 weeks ago and did the Henna on top of both(after telling myself I'd wait).  This was NOT a problem.
> 
> Pro's: Sense of accoplishment doing this to MY own hair.....y'all know what I mean?
> Feels very strong, but not brittle
> Not as time-consuming and messy as I thought
> GREAT RESULTS
> Knowing that I didn't waste my time because I will do it again.
> 
> Con's: Keep smelling a faint hay smell when I turn my head, but my nose is bionic, so others might not notice this.
> I'd want my hair just a little lighter maybe and not sure how to accomplish that.
> Wondering what in my busy life will now go undone while I'm doing henna treatments EVERY week.
> 
> LOVE YOU LADIES for this great INFO (Sareca, VWVIXXEN, Douglala, Neroli and errbody else).  Anybody waiting to do this.....consider me the ultimate test and if I did it, you can!!!


Thanks for posting this!


----------



## BrownBetty

MissVee said:
			
		

> Anyone use MTG and henna? I have a sulfur based oil that I created last year. It has been marinating for a while, I stopped using it when it got warmer. I would like to start using it again but don't know what to expect since I joined the henna revolution. Any feedback is appreciated.


 
Help a sista out!


----------



## sareca

douglala said:
			
		

> Ok. So I KNOW you posted this before but I can't seem to find it in the dozen of pages of this thread.
> If you don't mind can you please post your receipe for the amla rinse. I remember you said something about boiling and straining....HELP!!!


Found it! http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showpost.php?p=1617954&postcount=621


----------



## Candygirl

What spices and herbs do you ladies use in your henna mixes? I love the chines 5 spice blend(cinnamon,cloves,annattio,) I have alos used the clove oil to knock off the doodoo smell of the henna. I just recently did a henna treatment last week and it came out super. My main goal was to get rid of those grandma grays spurting up and it did just that along with the new muscle my hair has acquired. Imean some serious muscle!!! It feels super strong. I also am enjoying the texture and shine. I want to try some yogurt next batch. I'm currently using the Reshma brand from my local Indian store.I'm now in the process of seeing if they can order the Jamila brand.


----------



## sareca

Candygirl said:
			
		

> What spices and herbs do you ladies use in your henna mixes? I love the chines 5 spice blend(cinnamon,cloves,annattio,) *I have alos used the clove oil to knock off the doodoo smell of the henna.* I just recently did a henna treatment last week and it came out super. My main goal was to get rid of those grandma grays spurting up and it did just that along with the new muscle my hair has acquired. Imean some serious muscle!!! It feels super strong. I also am enjoying the texture and shine. I want to try some yogurt next batch. I'm currently using the Reshma brand from my local Indian store.I'm now in the process of seeing if they can order the Jamila brand.



Sorry, that was too funny.  I don't add anything to my henna. I take it straight to da head.


----------



## alexstin

sareca said:
			
		

> Sorry, that was too funny.  I don't add anything to my henna. *I take it straight to da head*.




Funny!  Me too!


----------



## atlqt

Quick question for weekly Henna users:
Do you do dye-released or unreleased henna every time or some form of alternating?

Thx!


----------



## sareca

atlqt said:
			
		

> Quick question for weekly Henna users:
> Do you do dye-released or unreleased henna every time or some form of alternating?
> 
> Thx!


I used released henna every time. A friend of mine uses half released and half unreleased. She has light colored hair and doesn't want it bright red. That's her way of diluting the color.


----------



## EishBuhgeish

I really want to try this whole henna thing out. Its like, I cant escape it. I could really use this treatment considering this months new growth is off the hook, and I know my hair color and shine could use a boost.

ANYWAY- I'm looking at the order form here and I want to know if the sample size of ADDITIONAL HERBS would be enough for one application. I already know I'll probably get the normal 100g of Body Ary Quality Henna, and use Red Wine Vinegar as my acid. Is it recommended to get the alma powder as well? 

I'm doing this for the first time so keep it simple!

I appreciate the help Henna Experts!


----------



## douglala

sareca said:
			
		

> Found it! http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showpost.php?p=1617954&postcount=621




Great. Thanks.


How does the FNWL amla compare to the hennaforhair one? 

I know FNWL is cheaper but is it just as good??


----------



## sareca

EishBuhgeish said:
			
		

> I really want to try this whole henna thing out. Its like, I cant escape it. I could really use this treatment considering this months new growth is off the hook, and I know my hair color and shine could use a boost.
> 
> ANYWAY- I'm looking at the order form here and I want to know if the sample size of ADDITIONAL HERBS would be enough for one application. I already know I'll probably get the normal 100g of Body Ary Quality Henna, and use Red Wine Vinegar as my acid. Is it recommended to get the alma powder as well?
> 
> I'm doing this for the first time so keep it simple!
> 
> I appreciate the help Henna Experts!



I don't add any herbs to my mixes. My next henna mix will consist of : henna (300g), tea tree oil (1oz), water (enough to get a pancake batter consistency).

Amla is wonderful, but they only send you about 2 tablespoon of powder per sample (maybe less, I can't remember). You'll need much more than that in your henna, but 1 tsp of amla will make a great amla rinse.  

Your mix (henna and red wine vinegar) sounds great to me. Especially for a first time. I think the herbs and spices are great, but not necessary. They are fun to play with tho and certain spices can influence the results color.

Good luck!


----------



## douglala

EishBuhgeish said:
			
		

> I really want to try this whole henna thing out. Its like, I cant escape it. I could really use this treatment considering this months new growth is off the hook, and I know my hair color and shine could use a boost.
> 
> ANYWAY- I'm looking at the order form here and I want to know if the sample size of ADDITIONAL HERBS would be enough for one application. I already know I'll probably get the normal 100g of Body Ary Quality Henna, and use Red Wine Vinegar as my acid. Is it recommended to get the alma powder as well?
> 
> I'm doing this for the first time so keep it simple!
> 
> I appreciate the help Henna Experts!



I have not used any additional herbs so I can't help you there. 

But I have used the amla. I almost always add it to my mixes. It works great!
However, I know Sereca does not add the amla to her mix but uses it as a seperate rinse. She just posted the link to her receipe a few posts above yours. Check it out!


----------



## sareca

douglala said:
			
		

> Great. Thanks.
> 
> 
> How does the FNWL amla compare to the hennaforhair one?
> 
> I know FNWL is cheaper but is it just as good??



I wondered the same thing. Sometimes vendors store herbs in open bins and containers. Herbs degrade rapidly when exposured to air or heat. So even if they were the same quality they may not be now. 

 My amla from FNWL should arrived Friday.


----------



## sareca

douglala said:
			
		

> I have not used any additional herbs so I can't help you there.
> 
> But I have used the amla. I almost always add it to my mixes. It works great!
> However, I know Sereca does not add the amla to her mix but uses it as a seperate rinse. She just posted the link to her receipe a few posts above yours. Check it out!


We must have been posting at the same time. Are we both on henna duty today? I'll leave you to it. I'm off makeup shopping.


----------



## douglala

sareca said:
			
		

> We must have been posting at the same time. Are we both on henna duty today? I'll leave you to it. *I'm off makeup shopping*.



 

Ohhh, makeup....Have fun!!

I can hold the forte for the next hour but then I'm out!!! Until I get home and get back on the computer this evening!!!


----------



## douglala

sareca said:
			
		

> I wondered the same thing. Sometimes vendors store herbs in open bins and containers. Herbs degrade rapidly when exposured to air or heat. So even if they were the same quality they may not be now.
> 
> My amla from FNWL should arrived Friday.


 
Oh so you haven't tried FNWL amla yet. I may place a small order of amla from FNWL today. I ran out yesterday and I can't wait any longer.....

The amla I got from the Indian market sucked. It said 100% pure amla but it was very light in color. The powder was a tannish color and the paste was very light brown. It had some kind of green appley smell to it. There is also a green apple on the box....The box is part English but mostly in their language so I think it was Lost In Translation


----------



## Candygirl

sareca said:
			
		

> Sorry, that was too funny.  I don't add anything to my henna. I take it straight to da head.


Yall are good if you can stomach the manurey smell it let's off. Shoot this stuff is strong as skunk skeet. I gotta have my spices in this mess.


----------



## Lavendar

sareca said:
			
		

> I think of it as a watery leave-in like IC Moisturizer or Aphogee Green Tea Reconstructor. You just spray or pour those on your hair too.
> 
> But I'll tell you why I started using amla alone. When I mixed amla and henna I always felt like henna overwhelmed amla. I had no idea how powerful amla was until I used it alone and my hennas never came out different when I stopped adding amla. It's probably just a matter of perception for both of us. :wink2: Feel free to ignore me and do whatever feels natural.
> 
> If you're still not buying this "rinse" thing, but want to use amla alone, you could:
> 
> Add a little hot water to your amla (just enough to get it the consistency of your henna mixes)
> Let it steep for 10 minutes
> Apply it to your hair just like henna. Wrap it w/ plastic wrap just like henna, leave it an hour, and rinse. It rinses out just like henna too.  I've found with or without the pulp equally effective, that's why I strain the pulp and use it on my skin.
> 
> HTH


 
Girl, I wouldn't even think of ignoring you...that's why I asked.   I had this picture in my mind of just pouring of pot of water with alma over my head and all down the drain.  I got it now though!  I will definitely give it a try and let you know how it turns out!

Now....how do you use the pulp on your skin?  As a scrub?


----------



## Mestiza

sareca said:
			
		

> You're right it does smell like funky spinach!  Fortunately, I love spinach. I eat it raw, right out of the bag.  yummie!
> 
> Henna will start to smell different to you after a while. I don't even mask the smell anymore. Just take it straight to the head.  In the meantime, get some essential oils to mask the smell. Lemon essential oil works pretty well, but you gotta use 30-40 drops.



I kinda like the smell of henna, now.   I take it straight to the haead, too!


----------



## alexstin

What does the amla rinse do your hair?


----------



## douglala

Lavendar said:
			
		

> Girl, I wouldn't even think of ignoring you...that's why I asked.   I had this picture in my mind of just pouring of pot of water with alma over my head and all down the drain.  I got it now though!  I will definitely give it a try and let you know how it turns out!
> 
> Now....how do you use the pulp on your skin?  As a scrub?



I've used the amla as a scrub and it's lovely..... I will either use the scrub plain or mix in a little of my Neutrogena cream fash wash just to help it spread better. It's a great natural exfoliant.


----------



## SweetNic_JA

Henna newbie here. I have very fine  weak, natural, 4a/4b hair. Henna sounds like the only thing that will stengthen my tresses. I ran an experiment this morning and I am not confident about my procedure. Maybe some of the gurus here will tell me if I did it right

Here is what I did.
I bought my henna from an Indian grocer on Sunday. I met a lady in the store (a white lady) and she told me that I should mix yogurt and a bit of EVOO with my Henna. I learned about the EVOO on the board, but I had not yet read about the yogurt.

When I got home I mixed some Henna with plain white yogurt and EVOO. I stirred until the mixture had the consistency of mint green cake mix. I sealed the mixture and let it sit for over 24hours. I waited that long partly because I wanted to find Indigo at a store in CT. Unfortunately I waited in vain because I have not found Indigo, muchless an Indian store.

This morning I decided to apply my 24 hour old mixture to my hair. I did not mix nearly enough to have it sit on my hair with the consistency of a cream relaxer, but there was enough to apply to my full head of natural hair. 

I let the mixture sit in my hair for almost 2 hours before I showered, rinsed and left for work.

I still smell the Henna in my hair, but I doubt that I did it right. Will an expert chime in?


----------



## HoneyDew

Ok guys I have used the cassia I order from HFH several times now and I am not sure it is giving me the same effect as teh commercial products I have used. I did use Rainbow brand henna but left it in for about 2 hours. I was in love.

I have used cassia 3 times now , but I only left it in for about 30 min. It just did not work the way the rainbow henna did.

Could it be because I left it in longer that time??


----------



## sareca

douglala said:
			
		

> I've used the amla as a scrub and it's lovely..... I will either use the scrub plain or mix in a little of my Neutrogena cream fash wash just to help it spread better. It's a great natural exfoliant.



Cosigning! Sometimes I don't mix it with anything. Sometimes I just scoop the warm pulp on my skin and rub lightly in the circular motion. Do it over the sink because most of it will fall off. Then I put a wet face towel in the microwave for 15 seconds, put the warm towel over my face for a few minutes then rinse. It's kind of a steam/amla scrub. I do this everytime I do an amla rinse.


----------



## alexstin

HoneyDew said:
			
		

> Ok guys I have used the cassia I order from HFH several times now and I am not sure it is giving me the same effect as teh commercial products I have used. I did use Rainbow brand henna but left it in for about 2 hours. I was in love.
> 
> I have used cassia 3 times now , but I only left it in for about 30 min. It just did not work the way the rainbow henna did.
> 
> Could it be because I left it in longer that time??



I think I'll stay away from the Cassia. You're not the first person to have less than stellar results.


----------



## douglala

SweetNic_JA said:
			
		

> Henna newbie here. I have very fine  weak, natural, 4a/4b hair. Henna sounds like the only thing that will stengthen my tresses. I ran an experiment this morning and I am not confident about my procedure. Maybe some of the gurus here will tell me if I did it right
> 
> Here is what I did.
> I bought my henna from an Indian grocer on Sunday. I met a lady in the store (a white lady) and she told me that I should mix yogurt and a bit of EVOO with my Henna. I learned about the EVOO on the board, but I had not yet read about the yogurt.
> 
> When I got home I mixed some Henna with plain white yogurt and EVOO. I stirred until the mixture had the consistency of mint green cake mix. I sealed the mixture and let it sit for over 24hours. I waited that long partly because I wanted to find Indigo at a store in CT. Unfortunately I waited in vain because I have not found Indigo, muchless an Indian store.
> 
> This morning I decided to apply my 24 hour old mixture to my hair. I did not mix nearly enough to have it sit on my hair with the consistency of a cream relaxer, but there was enough to apply to my full head of natural hair.
> 
> I let the mixture sit in my hair for almost 2 hours before I showered, rinsed and left for work.
> 
> I still smell the Henna in my hair, but I doubt that I did it right. Will an expert chime in?




A few questions...
What brand of henna did you use? Did you verify that it was 100% PURE HENNA??
How much henna did you use? How many grams or ounces? You mentioned that the color of your mix was mint green. If your mix was that light you many have either used too much yogurt or not enough henna. Henna should be the #1 ingredient in your mix.
Did you condition your hair after rinsing out the henna? It's okay to still smell the henna. Just rinse again tonight.
So how does your hair feel and look now? Do you see any color in the light/sun? I'm thinking that you may have let the mixture sit out a little too long...maybe??

I used yogurt in my mix once and my hair came out dry BUT I think that was because I used lemon juice and NO evoo.
My usual mix is henna, EVOO, Honey, and a few drops of my Rosemary Essential Oil. For my next treatment I will add the yogurt to this mix and compare the difference.


----------



## douglala

HoneyDew said:
			
		

> Ok guys I have used the cassia I order from HFH several times now and I am not sure it is giving me the same effect as teh commercial products I have used. I did use Rainbow brand henna but left it in for about 2 hours. I was in love.
> 
> I have used cassia 3 times now , but I only left it in for about 30 min. It just did not work the way the rainbow henna did.
> 
> Could it be because I left it in longer that time??




I've used Cassia successfully mixed with either henna or indigo. I just did a treatment Sunday night that was 2 parts cassia and 1 part indigo and my hair loved it.

However, I have used Cassia by itself and it was just OKAY....


----------



## SweetNic_JA

douglala said:
			
		

> A few questions...
> What brand of henna did you use? Did you verify that it was 100% PURE HENNA??
> How much henna did you use? How many grams or ounces? You mentioned that the color of your mix was mint green. If your mix was that light you many have either used too much yogurt or not enough henna. Henna should be the #1 ingredient in your mix.
> Did you condition your hair after rinsing out the henna? It's okay to still smell the henna. Just rinse again tonight.
> So how does your hair feel and look now? Do you see any color in the light/sun? I'm thinking that you may have let the mixture sit out a little too long...maybe??
> 
> I used yogurt in my mix once and my hair came out dry BUT I think that was because I used lemon juice and NO evoo.
> My usual mix is henna, EVOO, Honey, and a few drops of my Rosemary Essential Oil. For my next treatment I will add the yogurt to this mix and compare the difference.



I will have to check the container once I get home because I am not sure of the brand name. It is 100% pure, grounded BAQ Henna leaves produced in India. The color is similar to the green you see in this picture below. My mixture maybe a little darker.

About conditioning  - I really did not have time to condition because I was running late for work, but I am going to do a deep conditioner once I get home.


----------



## HoneyDew

I am not sure if any henna newbies have seen this but I found it informative:

www.hennapage.com/henna/what/freebooks/mix.pdf


----------



## SweetNic_JA

HoneyDew said:
			
		

> I am not sure if any henna newbies have seen this but I found it informative:
> 
> www.hennapage.com/henna/what/freebooks/mix.pdf



Wow, thanks! I was looking this an instruction package similar to this one.


----------



## JLove74

SweetNic_JA said:
			
		

> I will have to check the container once I get home because I am not sure of the brand name. It is 100% pure, grounded BAQ Henna leaves produced in India. The color is similar to the green you see in this picture below. My mixture maybe a little darker.
> 
> About conditioning - I really did not have time to condition because I was running late for work, but I am going to do a deep conditioner once I get home.


 
It's funny you should mention the Rainbow brand henna.  I was in Whole Food and saw they had it.  So I got to reading and the only thing it had for ingredients was 100% natural - but it didn't say if it was pure henna, so I was a little scared to get it.  But now, I'm looking at the webpage and it says *All Natural * NO Additives * NO Chemicals*.  

SweetNic can you compare Rainbow to HFH cassia (which arrived in my mail yesterday)?


----------



## HoneyDew

JLove74 said:
			
		

> It's funny you should mention the Rainbow brand henna.  I was in Whole Food and saw they had it.  So I got to reading and the only thing it had for ingredients was 100% natural - but it didn't say if it was pure henna, so I was a little scared to get it.  But now, I'm looking at the webpage and it says *All Natural * NO Additives * NO Chemicals*.
> 
> SweetNic can you compare Rainbow to HFH cassia (which arrived in my mail yesterday)?




I have used both and the Rainbow Henna was better, in my opinion.

I used it just once and I left it in for about 2 hours. That was the 1st time I had tried henna. It was harder to rinse out than the HFH cassia, but the outcome was amazing.

I have since used cassia 3 times and I am just not that impressed. I did not leave it in as long so I am going togive it one more chance. I will leave it in for afew hours to see if that helps. If not, I am giving up on the cassia, or just use it in between henna treatments.


----------



## Kimberly

I have a question.  I hennaed for the first time this past weekend and I got the stuff all over the [email protected] place... ...how do ya'll keep from dripping it?  I wore gloves and used my hands to apply it.

I wanted to talk about my henna experience but my home computer is acting up and I haven't brought the info about the henna brand that I used with me to work...

Overall, it was interesting.  I got mine from a health food store that said 100% natural only  henna and the plant derivative that they used for the color (mohagony).  I mixed it with an egg, fresh squeezed lemon juice, once ounce of evoo, and enough hot water to get the right consistency.  I will say this.  The box that I got was a 4 oz box.  They said for shorter hair, to use half the package so that's what I did and, after letting it sit all day before applying it, I found out that I did not have enough to do my whole head from roots to end so I went back and mixed up the second half quickly and applied it immediately.  The instructions that came with my package did not say that the henna had to sit for the color to release.  So, I guess you could say that I used 2 eggs, juice from two lemons, 2 ounces of evoo... but it turned out pretty well.  I did follow up with a DC afterwards (I used patchouli and wheatgerm from Bath and Body Works).  I think I'm the only one that can tell the subtle difference in color.  I had some very light colored hair that had grown from my head here in recent months and the ends were very dark.  Now, it looks all the same color with some slight bronzy looking highlights.. 

I'm going to go by an Indian store this weekend and see what they have.  I'd like to make this part of my weekly routine.  I can definitely see the benefits from the conditioning alone.  Next time I'll know to use 4 ounces....until I get longer hair...


----------



## Kimberly

Also, am I suppose to have little bits of henna in my hair or did I not rinse it out good?  I poo'd and con'd this morning for the first time this morning (my directions said to wait at least 3 days even though I DC'd right after) and it feels a lot silkier today than it did the first day and not so "grainy".


----------



## victorious

HoneyDew said:
			
		

> I am not sure if any henna newbies have seen this but I found it informative:
> 
> www.hennapage.com/henna/what/freebooks/mix.pdf



Thank you!!! 

I'm doing a harvest test tonight.


----------



## SweetNic_JA

Okay here are my brands:
1.  Mohini Royal Henna - 100% double refined mehndi. It says it's special for hair, beauty parlor and palm decoration. I just saw that my bag has an expiration date which is date 05/2006. Ah well, I'll use it anyway. $3.00 300 grams

2.Reshma Henaa- Natural Hair Coloring & Conditioning Agent. 100% Herbal Product . No chemicals added. Ingredient: Powdered Henna Leaves. It says, "WARNING NOT INTENDED FOR USE ON SKIN". . I am natural so I don't think this is a threat to my hair. $4.75 200grams


JLove, I have never owned or tried either of the brands you mentioned. I'm a lil' ol newbie when it comes to Henna. I will keep you updated on the above brands I mentioned.


----------



## Lavendar

sareca said:
			
		

> Cosigning! Sometimes I don't mix it with anything. Sometimes I just scoop the warm pulp on my skin and rub lightly in the circular motion. Do it over the sink because most of it will fall off. Then I put a wet face towel in the microwave for 15 seconds, put the warm towel over my face for a few minutes then rinse. It's kind of a steam/amla scrub. I do this everytime I do an amla rinse.


 
Thanks douglala and sareca!  I will be doing this with my face steamer!!


----------



## Lavendar

HoneyDew said:
			
		

> I have used both and the Rainbow Henna was better, in my opinion.
> 
> I used it just once and I left it in for about 2 hours. That was the 1st time I had tried henna. It was harder to rinse out than the HFH cassia, but the outcome was amazing.
> 
> I have since used cassia 3 times and I am just not that impressed. I did not leave it in as long so I am going togive it one more chance. I will leave it in for afew hours to see if that helps. If not, I am giving up on the cassia, or just use it in between henna treatments.


 
Question about the Rainbow Henna:  I have read over and over that henna only colors the hair red.  So how does rainbow henna color the hair so many different colors and not have any additives?


----------



## LovelyLionessa

HoneyDew said:
			
		

> I have used both and the Rainbow Henna was better, in my opinion.
> 
> I used it just once and I left it in for about 2 hours. That was the 1st time I had tried henna. It was harder to rinse out than the HFH cassia, but the outcome was amazing.
> 
> I have since used cassia 3 times and I am just not that impressed. I did not leave it in as long so I am going togive it one more chance. I will leave it in for afew hours to see if that helps. If not, I am giving up on the cassia, or just use it in between henna treatments.


 

Honeydew, I have some Rainbow Cassia, their "Persian Neutral Henna," is that the kind you used?  Do you think I should use it in conjunction with some of my Colora Henna if the results from the Cassia alone aren't that great?


----------



## LovelyLionessa

douglala said:
			
		

> I've used Cassia successfully mixed with either henna or indigo. I just did a treatment Sunday night that was 2 parts cassia and 1 part indigo and my hair loved it.
> 
> However, I have used Cassia by itself and it was just OKAY....


 

So, when using the Cassia, you recommend using it with henna as it's not as good alone?  How many ounces or grams of henna and cassia did you mix together to get good results, Douglala?


----------



## HoneyDew

Lavendar said:
			
		

> Question about the Rainbow Henna:  I have read over and over that henna only colors the hair red.  So how does rainbow henna color the hair so many different colors and not have any additives?




I have wondered the same thing.  That is why I did not use it again and went with the cassia from HFH.  But, whatever they do to it, it was better for my hair than the cassia has been.

I sent Rainbow research an email today asking about this.  I will let you guys know when I hear something from them.


----------



## LovelyLionessa

Lavendar said:
			
		

> Question about the Rainbow Henna: I have read over and over that henna only colors the hair red. So how does rainbow henna color the hair so many different colors and not have any additives?


 

The only conclusion I can draw from Rainbow Henna's choice of "shades" is this. They do give recipes of different teas and coffee that can be mixed with their henna to alter the shade. Also my guess is the "blond" shades probably have some Cassia in there, the Black Ebony Shade probably contains Indigo and the red shades are probably made up of just plain henna. They tend to call everything "henna" even the Cassia "Neutral Henna" states on its ingriedients that it's henna when we know its really Cassia.  

I don't know for sure, it might just be a marketing tool, like how Pantene pretends to have so many different products for all hair types while its the same thing with different packaging.


----------



## TwistNMx

I'm a first time henna user.  I used the Surya henna and left it on for 45 minutes...the recommended time.  I love the results.

I notice that a lot of people here are doing it for 2 hours.  Is there a limit, or can you leave it on all day.


----------



## chocolatesis

Priestess said:
			
		

> The only conclusion I can draw from Rainbow Henna's choice of "shades" is this. They do give recipes of different teas and coffee that can be mixed with their henna to alter the shade. *Also my guess is the "blond" shades probably have some Cassia in there, the Black Ebony Shade probably contains Indigo and the red shades are probably made up of just plain henna.* They tend to call everything "henna" even the Cassia "Neutral Henna" states on its ingriedients that it's henna when we know its really Cassia.
> 
> I don't know for sure, it might just be a marketing tool, *like how Pantene pretends to have so many different products for all hair types while its the same thing with different packaging.*


 
Thats what I think also, about the henna. I opened one of the jars of the Rainbow black henna and it looked more like indigo than anything else. You know how indigo tends to look more green than henna? It looked like that. 
As far as Pantene goes, it's so funny you mentioned that. I was in CVS yesterday, looking for the Extra Liso line. I remembered that I used to use the Smooth N' Sleek line and that got my hair straight. So I compared the indredients on the conditioners--the same exact ingredients. They just changed the order of some of them. They are slick!


----------



## ibelieve

So I received my samples of Indigo and Henna yesterday. I ordered three samples of each but there doesn't appear to be enough to do an application. Is the purposes of the samples to only test on small amounts of harvested hair? 

Anyone know?

Sonya


----------



## HoneyDew

Priestess said:
			
		

> The only conclusion I can draw from Rainbow Henna's choice of "shades" is this. They do give recipes of different teas and coffee that can be mixed with their henna to alter the shade. Also my guess is the "blond" shades probably have some Cassia in there, the Black Ebony Shade probably contains Indigo and the red shades are probably made up of just plain henna. They tend to call everything "henna" even the Cassia "Neutral Henna" states on its ingriedients that it's henna when we know its really Cassia.
> 
> I don't know for sure, it might just be a marketing tool, like how Pantene pretends to have so many different products for all hair types while its the same thing with different packaging.




This is the email I got today from Rainbow Research. It does not really answer my questin to them, though. I want to know how they get the different colors w/o additives.
But I agree with you, they must use different natural ingredients.

All I can say is that my hair responded much better to the Rainbow research neutral henna than itdid to the cassia that I bought from HFH.

_=====================
From: ******@aol.com
Date: 2006/09/13 Wed AM 06:50:58 CDT
To: ******@verizon.net
Subject: Re: question about your henna

We have been blending henna without chemicals for 30 years. Henna does not work like chemical color and it is not for everyone. Most of the colors are a red or red/brown base. Thanks. RR_


----------



## fancypants007

Kimberly said:
			
		

> I have a question.  I hennaed for the first time this past weekend and I got the stuff all over the [email protected] place... ...how do ya'll keep from dripping it?  I wore gloves and used my hands to apply it.
> 
> I wanted to talk about my henna experience but my home computer is acting up and I haven't brought the info about the henna brand that I used with me to work...
> 
> Overall, it was interesting.  I got mine from a health food store that said 100% natural only  henna and the plant derivative that they used for the color (mohagony).  I mixed it with an egg, fresh squeezed lemon juice, once ounce of evoo, and enough hot water to get the right consistency.  I will say this.  The box that I got was a 4 oz box.  They said for shorter hair, to use half the package so that's what I did and, after letting it sit all day before applying it, I found out that I did not have enough to do my whole head from roots to end so I went back and mixed up the second half quickly and applied it immediately.  The instructions that came with my package did not say that the henna had to sit for the color to release.  So, I guess you could say that I used 2 eggs, juice from two lemons, 2 ounces of evoo... but it turned out pretty well.  I did follow up with a DC afterwards (I used patchouli and wheatgerm from Bath and Body Works).  I think I'm the only one that can tell the subtle difference in color.  I had some very light colored hair that had grown from my head here in recent months and the ends were very dark.  Now, it looks all the same color with some slight bronzy looking highlights..
> 
> I'm going to go by an Indian store this weekend and see what they have.  I'd like to make this part of my weekly routine.  I can definitely see the benefits from the conditioning alone.  Next time I'll know to use 4 ounces....until I get longer hair...



Kimberly glad to hear that you took the plunge. Yahoooooo! So happy that you had a good experience. Doing henna can be a challenge because of trying to get the "muck" in your hair and not creating a mess at the same time. I tend to do it now with relative ease and I have very little clean up afterwards. I did a henna treatment last saturday and I too ran out of mixture. I use 100g but I think I need more. Did you notice the strength in your hair when you were rinsing the henna out? Henna is cumulative so it will just get better. I ordered some jamila henna which is suppose to be top quality. I can't wait to get it. But just wanted to say congratulations on your success and welcome to the henna club.


----------



## ~*~ShopAholic~*~

This is the color I wanted to try w/the either the Rainbow henna or this other one but I was still a little scared to try it. Do you have any pics of your hair so I can see the color? 





			
				Kimberly said:
			
		

> Also, am I suppose to have little bits of henna in my hair or did I not rinse it out good? I poo'd and con'd this morning for the first time this morning (my directions said to wait at least 3 days even though I DC'd right after) and it feels a lot silkier today than it did the first day and not so "grainy".


----------



## Kimberly

fancypants007 said:
			
		

> Kimberly glad to hear that you took the plunge. Yahoooooo! So happy that you had a good experience. Doing henna can be a challenge because of trying to get the "muck" in your hair and not creating a mess at the same time. I tend to do it now with relative ease and I have very little clean up afterwards. I did a henna treatment last saturday and I too ran out of mixture. I use 100g but I think I need more. Did you notice the strength in your hair when you were rinsing the henna out? Henna is cumulative so it will just get better. I ordered some jamila henna which is suppose to be top quality. I can't wait to get it. But just wanted to say congratulations on your success and welcome to the henna club.



Thank you so much!

Yes, I did immediately notice that my hair felt stronger...so much so that I want to do it every week.  I'll be at a training camp for approximately 12 weeks and I'm trying to figure out how I can work it in that environment.  Can bottled water be used or does it HAVE to be distilled water?  I'm not sure if I'll have access to distilled water but I know that bottled water will be available in the vending machines.  I really want to put myself on my own little "grow out" challenge during those weeks and growing doesn't matter if my hair is not strong and healthy to help maintain the length, right?

Anyway, afterwards, I felt like I had done something really amazing with my hair!  I just wonder how the women with BSL and longer keep from getting the "muck" all down their backs and all over their shoulders?  And I had globs of it drip a couple of times but I was standing on a towel.


----------



## Cichelle

Well folks, I'm sitting here with henna all over my head. I finally found the time to do it. I used 200 g of henna (had leftovers to which I added some conditioner and put in the freezer). I sifted the henna before I used it. My mixture contained hot water, a teaspoon of pectin and a squeeze or two of my fav conditioner mostly for the smell. I got dye release in an hour.   I also used a hand mixer and my mixture came out very smooth, like a pudding mix. Easy application, no drips. I have to say, applying it brought me back to my relaxer days. I kept having to remind myself that yes, I can and want to get henna on my ends!  

I'll probably leave this in about 4 hours or so. I'll report back with results. Thanks to eveyone for all the info!


----------



## JustKiya

Kimberly said:
			
		

> Anyway, afterwards, I felt like I had done something really amazing with my hair! I just wonder how the women with BSL and longer keep from getting the "muck" all down their backs and all over their shoulders? And I had globs of it drip a couple of times but I was standing on a towel.


 
*grins* my hair isn't quite as long as yours (no where near, actually  ) but this is my routine - I'm sure with the use of clips, you could pull off the same thing. 

1) Split head four ways - one part from front to back, one part from ear to ear. 
2) Put the henna in an applicator bottle - I mix conditioner and honey in with my henna to help it rinse out easier, and I mix in enough to make it a good 'goopy' texture.  
3) Take one section of hair, using the applicator, part, henna, part, henna, part henna, until the roots are all done in that section. 
4) Goop the henna into my 'length', twist it up, and clip it (I actually smush it into a little lump - but like I said, mah hair is short!) so it stays outta my way. 
5) Do the same for all of the other sections. 

Now - that covers the actual application - the next steps are to keep it from dripping EVERYWHERE. I prep this stuff before hand - it takes me barely 1/2 an hour to do my hair once everything is set up. 

6) Clip (I smush, but my hair is still short and kinky enough to stay where I smush it) hair up (or wrap it - one of my long haired friends wraps her hair after applying all the henna), and then wrap your head with a length of saran wrap. 

7) Take a strip of paper towels long enough to wrap around your head (I need three), fold it into thirds longways, and wrap that around the base of the saran wrap - this is the important, drippy catching part! I secure it in the front with two bobby pins - one over the top edge of the paper towels, the other on the bottom edge. 

8) Slap a showercap over the whole thing, and I'm done!! 

I go through so much trouble because I USUALLY leave my henna in overnight - sleeping on it and all (I put on a scarf before I go to sleep as extra drippie protection, and sleep on a black pillowcase) - so I need to be sure that the henna ain't going nowhere! If you only leave it on two hours or so, it might not be worth it for you.


----------



## Cayenne0622

Vixxen and Sareca.  You ladies are too much!  I kept skipping over this thread because I had never considered henna.  Vixxen mentioned it to me in PM because I was experiencing so much shedding.  I still just put it in the back of my mind.  Finally, I kept seeing this thread having so many postings so I decided to start reading (from page 1) yesterday.  I only got to page 54 before I gave up.  There is so much detailed information in this thread that I am now deciding that I will try henna within the next month.  Just wanted to thank you guys for being so diligent in providing everyone with so much information.

I believe you both got married through the duration of this thread, right? So, congrats.  And to everyone else that has provided additional information THANK YOU TOO!

I'm a convert but I won't put Ihenna in my siggy until I use it.  I want to be legit! lol  I couldn't find the smiley with the hearts so I had to use the licker. lol


----------



## HoneyDew

Ok ladies. Another email from Rainbow research:

_=====================
From: ***@aol.com
Date: 2006/09/13 Wed AM 09:18:33 CDT
To: ***@verizon.net
Subject: Re: question about your henna

Neutral henna is a bleached leaf of the henna plant. It is colorless. Sometimes it has a beige green look and other times it has a sandy beige look. I have not tried the cassia. 
_

I am not sure about this, but I am doign some reasearch now.

I am reading that the leaves of the henna plant is what dyes red, the stems and stalkes are colorless and the roots are dark.

 :scratchch 

What do you guys think? Anyone one help me find some good facts on this?

Also, this is what Light Mountain has to say about their henna:

_The Versatile Henna Plant
Three species of the Lawsonia plant are used as henna: Inermis, Alba and Spinoza; we know these three as red henna, neutral henna and black henna, based on the characteristic color that each plant produces. These ornamental shrubs, six feet in height, are indigenous to Arabia, Persia, India, Egypt and Australia. They are also cultivated throughout North Africa, Pakistan and China. The deepest shades of red henna have traditionally come from Persia; however, premium grades in other shades often come from other countries. (For example, henna from Lebanon is lighter than henna from Persia.) A wide range of henna colors is necessary to create natural hair colors in deep, true shades.

The henna plant produces a small, fragrant flower which varies in color from white to red. However, when being used commercially, henna is harvested before the plant blooms. The leaves are gathered, the veins are removed and the remaining material is pulverized into a very fine greenish-colored powder. The main constituents of the henna plant are fats, resin, mannitol, volatile oil, fixed oil, lawsone (a natural pigment) and hennatannic acid (a natural protein).

THE LIGHT MOUNTAIN DIFFERENCE *Although the primary plant species yields shades of red, the use of neutral and black henna has allowed the development of a wide range of available shades of henna hair coloring, from pure neutral (a natural conditioning and highlighting agent with no coloring agent) to a range of reds, rich browns, dark chestnuts and gleaming black.*
_


----------



## Kimberly

nappywomyn said:
			
		

> *grins* my hair isn't quite as long as yours (no where near, actually  ) but this is my routine - I'm sure with the use of clips, you could pull off the same thing.
> 
> 1) Split head four ways - one part from front to back, one part from ear to ear.
> 2) Put the henna in an applicator bottle - I mix conditioner and honey in with my henna to help it rinse out easier, and I mix in enough to make it a good 'goopy' texture.
> 3) Take one section of hair, using the applicator, part, henna, part, henna, part henna, until the roots are all done in that section.
> 4) Goop the henna into my 'length', twist it up, and clip it (I actually smush it into a little lump - but like I said, mah hair is short!) so it stays outta my way.
> 5) Do the same for all of the other sections.
> 
> Now - that covers the actual application - the next steps are to keep it from dripping EVERYWHERE. I prep this stuff before hand - it takes me barely 1/2 an hour to do my hair once everything is set up.
> 
> 6) Clip (I smush, but my hair is still short and kinky enough to stay where I smush it) hair up (or wrap it - one of my long haired friends wraps her hair after applying all the henna), and then wrap your head with a length of saran wrap.
> 
> 7) Take a strip of paper towels long enough to wrap around your head (I need three), fold it into thirds longways, and wrap that around the base of the saran wrap - this is the important, drippy catching part! I secure it in the front with two bobby pins - one over the top edge of the paper towels, the other on the bottom edge.
> 
> 8) Slap a showercap over the whole thing, and I'm done!!
> 
> I go through so much trouble because I USUALLY leave my henna in overnight - sleeping on it and all (I put on a scarf before I go to sleep as extra drippie protection, and sleep on a black pillowcase) - so I need to be sure that the henna ain't going nowhere! If you only leave it on two hours or so, it might not be worth it for you.



Okay.  Your application steps sound great especially the part about putting paper towels on around my big head!  I definitely had it drip down my neck from under my plastic the last time....and I used the clips when I parted into my four sections but I did not think to use them after I had applied my henna mix....silly me. 

Thanks so much for helping me out on this!


----------



## fancypants007

Kimberly said:
			
		

> Thank you so much!
> 
> Yes, I did immediately notice that my hair felt stronger...so much so that I want to do it every week.  I'll be at a training camp for approximately 12 weeks and I'm trying to figure out how I can work it in that environment.  Can bottled water be used or does it HAVE to be distilled water?  I'm not sure if I'll have access to distilled water but I know that bottled water will be available in the vending machines.  I really want to put myself on my own little "grow out" challenge during those weeks and growing doesn't matter if my hair is not strong and healthy to help maintain the length, right?
> 
> Anyway, afterwards, I felt like I had done something really amazing with my hair!  I just wonder how the women with BSL and longer keep from getting the "muck" all down their backs and all over their shoulders?  And I had globs of it drip a couple of times but I was standing on a towel.



I don't see why bottled water could not work. My hair is almost brastrap and I just wrap the towel around my neck and just section my hair starting in the back and apply it. I do get it on my neck and my ears, but never down my back. I place old sheets on the floor and around my bathroom sink covering up everything. I sit my bowl of henna in the middle and proceed to apply to my hair. One time I made my mixture so thin, that when I moved my turbie twist that was wrapped around my hair, the henna started pouring down my forehead. It was not pretty. I realized I probably used too much oil and honey so  I try to get the texture like pancake batter. I too will be doing henna treatments every other week. I just found out that my jamila henna is here that I ordered from the site that sareca recommended. I now have 30 boxes of 100g jamila henna. Yippeeeeee!


----------



## Kimberly

fancypants007 said:
			
		

> I don't see why bottled water could not work. My hair is almost brastrap and I just wrap the towel around my neck and just section my hair starting in the back and apply it. I do get it on my neck and my ears, but never down my back. I place old sheets on the floor and around my bathroom sink covering up everything. I sit my bowl of henna in the middle and proceed to apply to my hair. *One time I made my mixture so thin, that when I moved my turbie twist that was wrapped around my hair, the henna started pouring down my forehead.* It was not pretty. I realized I probably used too much oil and honey so  I try to get the texture like pancake batter. I too will be doing henna treatments every other week. I just found out that my jamila henna is here that I ordered from the site that sareca recommended. I now have 30 boxes of 100g jamila henna. Yippeeeeee!


 
That's funny.  For some reason, I can not ever manage to keep a towel wrapped around my shoulders.  

If I can do this with bottled water, I hope to come back with a new head of hair!


----------



## Cichelle

I use a hair clip (one of those plastic claws) to keep the towel on my shoulders. I just clip the two sides together in front.


----------



## alexstin

I use a little shoulder cape I bought from Sallys. It closes with velcro and works like a charm.


----------



## fancypants007

Cichelle said:
			
		

> I use a hair clip (one of those plastic claws) to keep the towel on my shoulders. I just clip the two sides together in front.



Thanks, thanks, thanks, because I was battling with that towel. I will use clips to try to keep together so I can concentrate on putting henna in my hair.


----------



## Cichelle

I can now officially say, "I  henna!"

I am so happy with the way my hair looks and feels! And the whole mixing and applying was so much easier and faster than I imagined! Rinsing was not difficult either. I got some tips from another board that made clean up a snap. The whole experience was very positive. And my grays are gone! 

I will definitely be doing this regularly. 

I think I said my mix before, but here it is:

200 grams of FNWL henna, sifted
1 tsp pectin
hot water
a couple of squeezes of conditioner 

Dye release in an hour. I left it on my hair for 4 hours. 

I am so happy!


----------



## alexstin

Cichelle said:
			
		

> I can now officially say, "I  henna!"
> 
> I am so happy with the way my hair looks and feels! And the whole mixing and applying was so much easier and faster than I imagined! Rinsing was not difficult either. *I got some tips from another board that made clean up a snap. *The whole experience was very positive. And my grays are gone!
> 
> I will definitely be doing this regularly.
> 
> I think I said my mix before, but here it is:
> 
> 200 grams of FNWL henna, sifted
> 1 tsp pectin
> hot water
> a couple of squeezes of conditioner
> 
> Dye release in an hour. I left it on my hair for 4 hours.
> 
> I am so happy!




Girl, you know you need to share your tips and did you sift with a regular metal sifter?


----------



## LovelyLionessa

chocolatesis said:
			
		

> Thats what I think also, about the henna. I opened one of the jars of the Rainbow black henna and it looked more like indigo than anything else. You know how indigo tends to look more green than henna? It looked like that.
> As far as Pantene goes, it's so funny you mentioned that. I was in CVS yesterday, looking for the Extra Liso line. I remembered that I used to use the Smooth N' Sleek line and that got my hair straight. So I compared the indredients on the conditioners--the same exact ingredients. They just changed the order of some of them. They are slick!


 

Oh, did you use you you use your Rainbow "black" henna yet?  I have that too but haven't tried it yet.  Let me know how it works for you.   

That's funny about the Pantene Extra Liso line.  I read some threads on it and it peaked my pj curiosity but SUPRISE!  Low and behold its like the rest of their products...  erplexed


----------



## Cichelle

alexstin said:
			
		

> Girl, you know you need to share your tips and did you sift with a regular metal sifter?



I actually sifted with a mesh colander. I tried to find one of those flour sifters at the store the other day, but the one they had was too big...and broken. So I put my henna in the mesh colander and tapped on the side of it with a knife.


----------



## Mestiza

Lavendar said:
			
		

> Yeah!  I just got my Jamila today.  I also got amla and lavendar, sage, and rosemary to terp.  *Does anyone use any amla in their henna?*  The package says it actually darkens the hair.  My daughter will also be doing her hair, but she wants hers bright red.  She wants to use red wine but I refuse to go in the liquor store.  What's a mommy to do?



I use amla in my henna mix, sometimes. It makes my hair very, very dark. I used more of that than henna my first time and my SO thought that I had dyed my hair black.


----------



## Mestiza

Kimberly said:
			
		

> I have a question.  I hennaed for the first time this past weekend and I got the stuff all over the [email protected] place... ...how do ya'll keep from dripping it?  I wore gloves and used my hands to apply it.




I learned the hard way to use more henna to keep it from being too thin and running down my neck and making a huge mess. You should've seen me when I first started.   Now, I make it pretty thick. I use gloves and apply it w/ my hands, too. I use gloves when it's to time to wash it out of my hair, also.


----------



## Mestiza

High Priestess said:
			
		

> I'm a first time henna user.  I used the Surya henna and left it on for 45 minutes...the recommended time.  I love the results.
> 
> I notice that a lot of people here are doing it for 2 hours.  Is there a limit, or can you leave it on all day.



There isn't a set time limit. I've slept w/ henna on my hair overnight.


----------



## alexstin

Mestiza said:
			
		

> I use amla in my henna mix, sometimes. It makes my hair very, very dark. I used more of that than henna my first time and my SO thought that I had dyed my hair black.



That sounds great and amla is cheaper than indigo.


----------



## Mestiza

Kimberly said:
			
		

> Thank you so much!
> 
> Yes, I did immediately notice that my hair felt stronger...so much so that I want to do it every week.  I'll be at a training camp for approximately 12 weeks and I'm trying to figure out how I can work it in that environment.  Can bottled water be used or does it HAVE to be distilled water?  I'm not sure if I'll have access to distilled water but I know that bottled water will be available in the vending machines.  I really want to put myself on my own little "grow out" challenge during those weeks and growing doesn't matter if my hair is not strong and healthy to help maintain the length, right?
> 
> Anyway, afterwards, I felt like I had done something really amazing with my hair!  I just wonder how the women with BSL and longer keep from getting the "muck" all down their backs and all over their shoulders?  And I had globs of it drip a couple of times but I was standing on a towel.



Welcome to the wondeful world of henna! 

I don't see why bottled wouldn't work.

I have a t-shirt that I wear only when I henna my hair. It has been stained by the henna, but that's okay. I wear a shampoo cape, but it's not long enough in the back, which, is why the t-shirt is a necessity for me.


----------



## Mestiza

alexstin said:
			
		

> That sounds great and amla is cheaper than indigo.



It sure is!  I do want to use indigo b/c I love blue-black hair!  I'm still waiting for it to arrive at the store. I have to check back in a week, or so.


----------



## Mestiza

I hennaed my hair overnight last week using henna, tumeric and hot water w/ lemon juice. The henna mix was sooooo heavy on my head and my scalp was kinda sore. The lady at the Indian store told me that b/c I have a lot of hair that's to be expected. I'll probably leave the henna on my hair for a few hours the next time.


----------



## zora

My indigo was successful!  At first I henna'd my hair and it was a crazy orangey-red color and that's how it looked wet, so you can imagine how intense the color really was dry.

Then I indigo'd it.  That part was really messy, but my hair came out looking great!!

Looking back, I wish I went for a chestnut brown, but I'm looking to add a couple of tracks, and I hate matching hair color, so I just went with black.  It looks so pretty I may not add any tracks at all.


----------



## ibelieve

zora said:
			
		

> My indigo was successful! At first I henna'd my hair and it was a crazy orangey-red color and that's how it looked wet, so you can imagine how intense the color really was dry.
> 
> Then I indigo'd it. That part was really messy, but my hair came out looking great!!
> 
> Looking back, I wish I went for a chestnut brown, but I'm looking to add a couple of tracks, and I hate matching hair color, so I just went with black. It looks so pretty I may not add any tracks at all.


 
Zora,

You said after the Henna application your hair was a crazy orangey-red color??? Now I am getting scurred again! What color was your hair to begin with? I didn't think that Henna made that drastic of a change...

Sonya


----------



## SweetNic_JA

ibelieve said:
			
		

> Zora,
> 
> You said after the Henna application your hair was a crazy orangey-red color??? Now I am getting scurred again! What color was your hair to begin with? I didn't think that Henna made that drastic of a change...
> 
> Sonya


I henna'ed twice with no added color (i.e indigo) and saw no change in color. 
I am not trying to go red, but to me, the color would be proof that the henna is working.


----------



## zora

ibelieve said:
			
		

> Zora,
> 
> You said after the Henna application your hair was a crazy orangey-red color??? Now I am getting scurred again! What color was your hair to begin with? I didn't think that Henna made that drastic of a change...
> 
> Sonya



Maybe I'm exaggerating a bit, but there was definitely a brassy reddish tint to it.  My natural hair color is what I call a 'dirty' brown.  It's a medium brown like color.  So it's ripe for absorbing any type of color.

According to the henna chart I got from hennafromhair, the color I got was consistent. 

What color is your hair and what type of color are you trying to receive?


----------



## zora

SweetNic_JA said:
			
		

> I henna'ed twice with no added color (i.e indigo) and saw no change in color.
> I am not trying to go red, but to me, the color would be proof that the henna is working.



What did you mix your henna with?  And where did you get the henna from?


----------



## JLove74

SweetNic_JA said:
			
		

> I henna'ed twice with no added color (i.e indigo) and saw no change in color.
> I am not trying to go red, but to me, the color would be proof that the henna is working.


 
did you use henna or cassia?  Cassia is the only one that doesn't deposit color.


----------



## SweetNic_JA

JLove74 said:
			
		

> did you use henna or cassia?  Cassia is the only one that doesn't deposit color.


I used 100% pure henna, which deposited a light color on my fingers. I washed my hands immediately so the color did not stain. Maybe I used poor quality henna. It must be poor because I even slept with it and still no dramatic change.


----------



## ibelieve

zora said:
			
		

> Maybe I'm exaggerating a bit, but there was definitely a brassy reddish tint to it. My natural hair color is what I call a 'dirty' brown. It's a medium brown like color. So it's ripe for absorbing any type of color.
> 
> According to the henna chart I got from hennafromhair, the color I got was consistent.
> 
> What color is your hair and what type of color are you trying to receive?


 
OK. I was thinking that your hair must be on the lighter side to begin with. I have 1B color hair. So, I was under the impression that any color deposited on my hair would really only be seen in direct sunlight and even then it would be more of a reddish highlight. I think I am going to go the Indigo route to acheive as dark a result as possible.

Sonya


----------



## secretdiamond

Okay, now that I've read the FAQ's provided by the henna experts, read most of these long threads, I have my first question:

What about frequent clarifiers?  Since I use cones and mtg on my hair, I clarify with every wash.  How will that affect the color and conditioning of henna when I start to use it?  

I'm asking b/c I know people have said that the conditioning effects of henna are cumulative so would clarifying so often defeat the person of even henna-ing?  I want to color my hair with the indigo so will the color wash out?

TIA.


----------



## LaNecia

Hey ladies!! 

O.T.:
I'm back from visiting my future in-laws...I'll make a thread about that trip soon...but...if I didn't have to come back to Cali, I wouldn't have! They were WONDERFUL!! 

My Jamila is here so guess what I'm doing tomorrow? 

I'll have to catch up on the thread, I've been offline for a whole week...


----------



## fancypants007

Sareca, I just picked up my Jamila henna from the post office from the website you recommended. I am dancing up and down. I will be hennaing again at the end of this month and every other week until I get my braids in the first week in January. I have my stash to last me until then. Can't wait until I use the jamila henna. Perhaps it will deposit more of the red stain on my hair because I'm trying to get the auburny color. Even if I don't get that color, I am still pleased with the condition of my hair and the auburny highlights in my hair. I just love henna!


----------



## ibelieve

Welcom back VWVixxen!!! You were missed. Seraca did a GREAT JOB of holding down the fort while you were gone. I believe there was a thread begging for your return as somone had questions about mixing herbs with their Henna.

Glad to see the vacation went well. It's always a plus when you have in-laws you can stand let alone place them in the WONDERFUL category!!!

Sonya


----------



## Wildchild453

Welcome back VWVixxen! Glad the trip went well

I'm gonna henna tomorrow night and I can't wait.! I intially was all for doing it every 2 weeks but might start doing it weekly


----------



## JustKiya

secretdiamond said:
			
		

> Okay, now that I've read the FAQ's provided by the henna experts, read most of these long threads, I have my first question:
> 
> What about frequent clarifiers? Since I use cones and mtg on my hair, I clarify with every wash. How will that affect the color and conditioning of henna when I start to use it?
> 
> I'm asking b/c I know people have said that the conditioning effects of henna are cumulative so would clarifying so often defeat the person of even henna-ing? I want to color my hair with the indigo so will the color wash out?
> 
> TIA.


 
How often do you wash? I henna once a week, and I usually clarify right before I henna - I haven't noticed any negative effects. I think that because of how henna works (filling in the spots between the keratin molecules) clarifying isn't going to make a bit of difference. Indigo - I have no clue - I'll have to let one of the indigo ladies answer that one.


----------



## secretdiamond

nappywomyn said:
			
		

> How often do you wash? I henna once a week, and I usually clarify right before I henna - I haven't noticed any negative effects. I think that because of how henna works (filling in the spots between the keratin molecules) clarifying isn't going to make a bit of difference. Indigo - I have no clue - I'll have to let one of the indigo ladies answer that one.


I wash weekly as well.  I'm glad to hear that you didn't have negative effects. So maybe this can work for me. Thanks for your help!


----------



## Mestiza

SweetNic_JA said:
			
		

> I henna'ed twice with no added color (i.e indigo) and saw no change in color.
> I am not trying to go red, but to me, the color would be proof that the henna is working.



I've been using Reshma Henna (BAQ) and haven't noticed a *dramatic* color change, either, however, it has been a gradual change for me. From what I recall, henna doesn't cause dark hair to become bright red b/c it doesn't lift hair color.


----------



## Mestiza

secretdiamond said:
			
		

> Okay, now that I've read the FAQ's provided by the henna experts, read most of these long threads, I have my first question:
> 
> What about frequent clarifiers?  Since I use cones and mtg on my hair, I clarify with every wash.  How will that affect the color and conditioning of henna when I start to use it?
> 
> I'm asking b/c I know people have said that the conditioning effects of henna are cumulative so would clarifying so often defeat the person of even henna-ing?  I want to color my hair with the indigo so will the color wash out?
> 
> TIA.



I clarify approx. 1 - 2 times per month and have been using henna since January. I haven't noticed clarifying affecting it, at all. I haven't used indigo, yet.


----------



## Mestiza

VWVixxen said:
			
		

> Hey ladies!!
> 
> O.T.:
> I'm back from visiting my future in-laws...I'll make a thread about that trip soon...but...if I didn't have to come back to Cali, I wouldn't have! They were WONDERFUL!!
> 
> My Jamila is here so guess what I'm doing tomorrow?
> 
> I'll have to catch up on the thread, I've been offline for a whole week...







*BACK!!!*

You were missed! I'm so glad that you had a great trip and enjoyed your time w/ your in-laws.


----------



## SweetNic_JA

zora said:
			
		

> What did you mix your henna with?  And where did you get the henna from?


I mixed it with plain white yogurt from the Indian store, about  a cap full of EVOO, and a dash of rosemary oil, lavendar oil and peppermint oil to mask the scent. 

I just looked in the mirror and notice a slight brownish/reddish tint to my hair. It's very slight, though.


----------



## secretdiamond

Mestiza said:
			
		

> I clarify approx. 1 - 2 times per month and have been using henna since January. I haven't noticed clarifying affecting it, at all. I haven't used indigo, yet.


Great! Another person saying it's ok.  Now if only someone tried clarifying with indigo. Well, I guess I'll be the first one!


----------



## SweetNic_JA

Mestiza said:
			
		

> I clarify approx. 1 - 2 times per month and have been using henna since January. I haven't noticed clarifying affecting it, at all. I haven't used indigo, yet.


Mestiza, you're right. This makes a lot of sense. But still I expected to see a little more pigment from the henna. If not on my hair then at least on my scalp so I could have proof that I significant pigment release was taking place. 

I'll stick it out until my supply runs low, since the color is not my main goal. I'm in this for the strengthening factor  which could possibly lead to a lot more length.


----------



## LovelyLionessa

VWVixxen said:
			
		

> Hey ladies!!
> 
> O.T.:
> I'm back from visiting my future in-laws...I'll make a thread about that trip soon...but...if I didn't have to come back to Cali, I wouldn't have! They were WONDERFUL!!
> 
> My Jamila is here so guess what I'm doing tomorrow?
> 
> I'll have to catch up on the thread, I've been offline for a whole week...


 



Welcome back, Vixxen!  I'm glad you had a blessed time with your future in-laws!


----------



## Cichelle

I just put this comparison together real quickly to show the color I got from henna:





This was exactly what I was going for, so I'm very happy. But I should say that although the color difference is quite obvious in the picture, it really has to do with the lighting. I took both of those pics in the same place (my bathroom) which has bright movie star dressing room type lights. So you can really see the color.


----------



## secretdiamond

WOW!!!  Your hair looks amazing Cichelle!!!  The hair and color= simply gorgeous!


----------



## alexstin

Cichelle said:
			
		

> I just put this comparison together real quickly to show the color I got from henna:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This was exactly what I was going for, so I'm very happy. But I should say that although the color difference is quite obvious in the picture, it really has to do with the lighting. I took both of those pics in the same place (my bathroom) which has bright movie star dressing room type lights. So you can really see the color.




Great results!! So it's(the color) not really obvious to you without the lighting?


----------



## Lavendar

HoneyDew said:
			
		

> I have wondered the same thing. That is why I did not use it again and went with the cassia from HFH. But, whatever they do to it, it was better for my hair than the cassia has been.
> 
> I sent Rainbow research an email today asking about this. I will let you guys know when I hear something from them.


 
Thanks for checking this out Honeydew because I'm really curious.


----------



## JustKiya

Cichelle said:
			
		

> I just put this comparison together real quickly to show the color I got from henna:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This was exactly what I was going for, so I'm very happy. But I should say that although the color difference is quite obvious in the picture, it really has to do with the lighting. I took both of those pics in the same place (my bathroom) which has bright movie star dressing room type lights. So you can really see the color.


 
Cichelle!! That is GORGEOUS!! That is the color that I hope my hair gets at some point....


----------



## Lavendar

Priestess said:
			
		

> The only conclusion I can draw from Rainbow Henna's choice of "shades" is this. They do give recipes of different teas and coffee that can be mixed with their henna to alter the shade. Also my guess is the "blond" shades probably have some Cassia in there, the Black Ebony Shade probably contains Indigo and the red shades are probably made up of just plain henna. They tend to call everything "henna" even the Cassia "Neutral Henna" states on its ingriedients that it's henna when we know its really Cassia.
> 
> I don't know for sure, it might just be a marketing tool, like how Pantene pretends to have so many different products for all hair types while its the same thing with different packaging.


 
Good conclusion!  Makes a lot of since.  I'm doing my first henna tonight and I mixed a sample pack of cloves in my henna.  My daughter made hers the same without the cloves but with LOTS of paprika.  My test hair sample came out much darker than hers and her hair is much darker than mine.  Interesting!


----------



## Lavendar

Mestiza said:
			
		

> I use amla in my henna mix, sometimes. It makes my hair very, very dark. I used more of that than henna my first time and my SO thought that I had dyed my hair black.


 
OHHHHHH!  That's right!  Maybe that's why my test hair came out so much darker than my daughter's and her hair is darker than mine.  Okay!


----------



## Lavendar

VWVixxen said:
			
		

> Hey ladies!!
> 
> O.T.:
> I'm back from visiting my future in-laws...I'll make a thread about that trip soon...but...if I didn't have to come back to Cali, I wouldn't have! They were WONDERFUL!!
> 
> My Jamila is here so guess what I'm doing tomorrow?
> 
> I'll have to catch up on the thread, I've been offline for a whole week...


 
She's back!  She's back!  OH HAPPY DAY!!!   You were missed girl.  I for one was    Glad you had a great trip.  Welcome back!


----------



## douglala

Cichelle said:
			
		

> I just put this comparison together real quickly to show the color I got from henna:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This was exactly what I was going for, so I'm very happy. But I should say that although the color difference is quite obvious in the picture, it really has to do with the lighting. I took both of those pics in the same place (my bathroom) which has bright movie star dressing room type lights. So you can really see the color.



Simply Beautiful!


----------



## douglala

WELCOME BACK VIXXEN!!!


----------



## WomanlyCharm

Cichelle said:
			
		

> I just put this comparison together real quickly to show the color I got from henna:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This was exactly what I was going for, so I'm very happy. But I should say that although the color difference is quite obvious in the picture, it really has to do with the lighting. I took both of those pics in the same place (my bathroom) which has bright movie star dressing room type lights. So you can really see the color.



OMG, your hair is beautiful!!! Love the color, think I might stop using indigo  from now on.


----------



## Mestiza

SweetNic_JA said:
			
		

> Mestiza, you're right. This makes a lot of sense. But still I expected to see a little more pigment from the henna. If not on my hair then at least on my scalp so I could have proof that I significant pigment release was taking place.
> 
> I'll stick it out until my supply runs low, since the color is not my main goal. I'm in this for the strengthening factor  which could possibly lead to a lot more length.



My scalp and even a little beyond my hairline had an orange tint. Unfortunately it was pretty easy to see b/c I have a very light complexion. My SO said, "You've gone hollywood w/ your orange tan."  I can only imagine what I would've looked like had I not put petroleum jelly all over, but I didn't use enough, apparently. The next time I'll glob it on, especially, on my forehead.


----------



## Mestiza

Cichelle said:
			
		

> I just put this comparison together real quickly to show the color I got from henna:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This was exactly what I was going for, so I'm very happy. But I should say that although the color difference is quite obvious in the picture, it really has to do with the lighting. I took both of those pics in the same place (my bathroom) which has bright movie star dressing room type lights. So you can really see the color.



Your hair is beautiful, Cichelle!     

The children in your siggy are adorable.


----------



## Mestiza

Lavendar said:
			
		

> OHHHHHH!  That's right!  Maybe that's why my test hair came out so much darker than my daughter's and her hair is darker than mine.  Okay!



Yep, the amla is probably the reason for that.


----------



## Prosperity711

*Cichelle,

Love your hair!  How do you know what color to buy, I want to use henna but it sounds complicated erplexed Does it help breakage and shedding?
*


----------



## WomanlyCharm

LP1177 said:
			
		

> *Cichelle,
> 
> Love your hair!  How do you know what color to buy, I want to use henna but it sounds complicated erplexed Does it help breakage and shedding?
> *



Trust me, it's not that complicated...if I can do it anyone can!  
Real henna only deposits one color...it gives your hair a reddish tint.
Indigo makes your hair black and cassia is called "neutral" henna, it doesn't deposit any color, just makes your hair nice and shiny.

And since I started using henna, my shedding and breakage are practically nonexistant.  I highly reccomend it, not just for the color, but for the conditioning benefits as well.


----------



## Prosperity711

Since I just put color in, maybe I should just try the neutral one, where do I buy it and what brand, anything I need to add to it?  How often do you put it in your hair?  If I put color in 2 weeks ago how long should I wait to put henna in?  Sorry for all of the questions.


----------



## WomanlyCharm

LP1177 said:
			
		

> Since I just put color in, maybe I should just try the neutral one, where do I buy it and what brand, anything I need to add to it? How often do you put it in your hair? If I put color in 2 weeks ago how long should I wait to put henna in? Sorry for all of the questions.



Girl, don't be sorry, how do you think we all learned what to do? 

Since you put color in, you'll want to do a strand test with whatever you decide to use, to be safe...real henna does not react well with some colors that contain metallic salts, the chemical reaction can turn your hair a horrid shade of green or melt it right off your head.  And you want to be sure you're not allergic to whatever you use.

I order Body Art Quality (BAQ) henna from hennaforhair.com and From Nature With Love.  I don't trust the brands I see in the store, I'd rather just stick with what I know works for me...but there are ladies who use products from Rainbow and other brands, I know they'll chime in.

As for how often you can use it, some use it once a week, I do it about every two weeks, it just depends on how often is right for you.

There are a number of great henna threads on the board, including this one...it's long, but full of great ideas on how to do it, different recipes, etc. Sareca's fotki also has a henna tutorial.   Good luck!


----------



## Prosperity711

Thanks for the info I will check out the website and the other thread.


----------



## SweetNic_JA

Chichelle, I love the results. Your hair looks so thick!


----------



## Kimberly

Mestiza said:
			
		

> I learned the hard way to use more henna to keep it from being too thin and running down my neck and making a huge mess. You should've seen me when I first started.   Now, I make it pretty thick. I use gloves and apply it w/ my hands, too. I use gloves when it's to time to wash it out of my hair, also.



Yes, I think my first mix was about cake batter consistency.  I went to an Indian store here yesterday and asked the sales girl a crap load of questions.  She told me that I needed to have it "like paste".  I got 200g of the black henna powder that is supposed to be BAQ and she told me that mixing it with amla powder "is very good, _very_ good" so I got a jar of that.  I'm thinking of trying a 50-50 mix.  She told me to mix it with plain yogurt and juice from one lemon and only a little bit of water if it was too thick.

I saw that they had the 100g of Jamila henna for 1.99 but I'm not going for the reddish tint, I decided to go darker and they didn't have indigo from what I could see (probably the one thing I didn't ask her about).  I did pick up the Dabur Amla oil, though and a bottle of almond oil.

I'm going to make up my henna mix tonight.  I'm so excited!


----------



## Mestiza

Kimberly said:
			
		

> Yes, I think my first mix was about cake batter consistency.  I went to an Indian store here yesterday and asked the sales girl a crap load of questions.  She told me that I needed to have it "like paste".  I got 200g of the black henna powder that is supposed to be BAQ and she told me that mixing it with amla powder "is very good, _very_ good" so I got a jar of that.  I'm thinking of trying a 50-50 mix.  She told me to mix it with plain yogurt and juice from one lemon and only a little bit of water if it was too thick.
> 
> I saw that they had the 100g of Jamila henna for 1.99 but I'm not going for the reddish tint, I decided to go darker and they didn't have indigo from what I could see (probably the one thing I didn't ask her about).  I did pick up the Dabur Amla oil, though and a bottle of almond oil.
> 
> I'm going to make up my henna mix tonight.  I'm so excited!


If dark is what you want, then, the Amla powder is an excellent choice. You purchased some great items. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I've been using Dabur Amla Oil for a long time, now and love it so much!  I have Almond Oil, too and it's excellent, also. Henna and Indian powders, oils, etc... are addictive.


----------



## SweetNic_JA

Mestiza said:
			
		

> If dark is what you want, then, the Amla powder is an excellent choice. You purchased some great items.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've been using Dabur Amla Oil for a long time, now and love it so much!  I have Almond Oil, too and it's excellent, also. Henna and Indian powders, oils, etc... are addictive.


So are you using the amla oil instead of the powder?


----------



## douglala

I did my last  indigo/cassia treatment for at least the next 4 weeks.  I'm on the Hide my hair challenge for the next month.

My mix was about 2/3 cassia and 1/3 indigo (with my usual evoo, honey, and distilled water). Left it in for 3.5 hours

I am so happy.....the bling was/is incredible...... I think I've reached the next level of shine. I was not expecting this at all since many of us have not had that much success with the cassia!!

Cassia - I will not longer underestimate you!


----------



## Kimberly

SweetNic_JA said:
			
		

> So are you using the amla oil instead of the powder?



I plan to use both.  Alma powder with my henna mix and the Amla oil on my hair and scalp...because my head seems to love all kinds of oils....


----------



## Mestiza

SweetNic_JA said:
			
		

> So are you using the amla oil instead of the powder?



I use both. I've mixed the amla powder w/ henna, which resulted in very dark hair. I use the Dabur Amla Oil on my hair after washing it and as a leave-in oil on dry hair.


----------



## Mestiza

douglala said:
			
		

> I did my last  indigo/cassia treatment for at least the next 4 weeks.  I'm on the Hide my hair challenge for the next month.
> 
> My mix was about 2/3 cassia and 1/3 indigo (with my usual evoo, honey, and distilled water). Left it in for 3.5 hours
> 
> I am so happy.....the bling was/is incredible...... I think I've reached the next level of shine. I was not expecting this at all since many of us have not had that much success with the cassia!!
> 
> Cassia - I will not longer underestimate you!



The shine is amazing! 

I didn't think that my hair could get any shinier. I was in for a pleasant surprise.


----------



## Cichelle

Thank you so much for the compliments! I have to say thank you, if I haven't already, to all of you ladies who posted your own experiences, tips and other helpful info. I am sooo loving henna now! I couldn't be happier with the results including both the color and feel of my hair.  It actually feels better than it has in a long time...stronger, softer, even retaining moisture better somehow! 

I was intimidated at first, but it really isn't hard at all. The mix can be real simple. I think sifting the henna--I don't think this is necessary if you use Jamila (sp?)-- and using a hand mixer made my mix smooth quickly. It was helpful to have the sink and counter area in the bathroom covered with paper towels because they catch any drips...then you just throw away the paper towels when finished. Of course a towel at your feet is necessary too. Have everything you need ready, like a damp wash cloth and paper towels already ripped off for cleaning any drips that go where you don't want them to. I used giovanni direct around my hairline and over my ears. Then after I applied the henna, I immediately scrubbed my hair line/forehead with a wash cloth and I didn't get an "orange ring". Saran wrap around the head helps retain warmth.

Remember, depending on what henna you use, if you mix it with hot water, you can get fast dye release. 

I learned these tips from a woman on another site and they really helped me. 

Thanks again!


----------



## Kimberly

This question may have been asked already but there are almost 100 pages on this thread so far...are you guys applying your henna to wet hair or dry hair?


----------



## WomanlyCharm

Kimberly said:
			
		

> This question may have been asked already but there are almost 100 pages on this thread so far...are you guys applying your henna to wet hair or dry hair?



I've done it on both...it doesn't seem to make much of a difference, my hair loves it both ways.


----------



## Kimberly

WomanlyCharm said:
			
		

> I've done it on both...it doesn't seem to make much of a difference, my hair loves it both ways.



Thanks so much...that was quick!


----------



## angellazette

I can't remember if this was mentioned but should the hair be clean before applying the henna?


----------



## douglala

angellazette said:
			
		

> I can't remember if this was mentioned but should the hair be clean before applying the henna?



The directions state that henna should be applied to freshly washed hair but some of us apply it to "dirty" hair. 

If you use a lot of cones and serums you may want to wash first so the cones don't prevent the henna from doing it's thing 

I don't use a lot of product in my hair so I don't always wash first.


----------



## Mestiza

Kimberly said:
			
		

> This question may have been asked already but there are almost 100 pages on this thread so far...are you guys applying your henna to wet hair or dry hair?



Usually, I do it on dry hair, but I've applied henna to wet (not dripping) hair and the results were the same.


----------



## Cichelle

angellazette said:
			
		

> I can't remember if this was mentioned but should the hair be clean before applying the henna?



I didn't wash mine first. But I hadn't used hair products besides a leave in conditioner.


----------



## Mestiza

angellazette said:
			
		

> I can't remember if this was mentioned but should the hair be clean before applying the henna?



I wouldn't apply it to hair that has a lot of build-up. Other than that, it's not a must that it be done on freshly washed w/ no products on it.


----------



## Kimberly

I asked because the henna that I just bought does not say.  Actually, it has no directions at all.  I guess they expect you to already know what you're doing if you buy that brand  I thought that maybe the henna mix would smooth easier on wet hair and maybe I wouldn't even need to use as much?


----------



## LaNecia

Kimberly said:
			
		

> I asked because the henna that I just bought does not say.  Actually, it has no directions at all.  I guess they expect you to already know what you're doing if you buy that brand  I thought that maybe the henna mix would smooth easier on wet hair and maybe I wouldn't even need to use as much?



I've tried it on wet hair once and decided that I prefer applying it to dry hair. It's crushed leaves but the texture is more like mud, to me, I had better control with it on dry hair, expecially with a thinner consistency henna mix.

You may try applying it in sections, one part damp/the other dry, see which you like better. I think it may also depend if you use things like honey, yogurt, conditioners or other additives (oils too) as to the ease of application. The Lady that I learned about henna from has hair she can sit on, she prefers to use it on wet/damp hair.

HTH.


----------



## JustKiya

I henna on damp hair, largely because my hair is more manageable damp, so I can actually part it without fighting (too much). I don't comb my hair out before I henna, so any tangles that are there from me taking out my twists tends to still hang around. 
I HAVE henna'd on dry hair - and I didn't notice any difference, really.


----------



## Kimberly

Thanks VW and NW!  I love you guys!


----------



## Mestiza

I'm sitting here under the dryer w/ henna on my hair as I type. I'm using a new brand and will see how it works. This time I only mixed hot water and a little bit of EVOO w/ it and let the dye release overnight.


----------



## angellazette

Ok my henna and amla powder arrived.  I'm about to mix it up and let it sit for about...14 hours.  I'm using warm ACV instead of lemon juice, warm water and I think I'll add coconut oil to the mixture.  I'll take before and afters.


ETA does the mixture need to be covered or uncovered?


----------



## Lavendar

Hi all!  Finally I did my first henna last night.  I'm in awe of the results.  I can't believe my hair looks like this and no more premature grays.  (Are grays really premature if you are in your 30s or are they supposed to be there? )  I mixed a lot of stuff in my henna and I probably won't do that again, but I was doing this with my daughter so it was a lot of fun!  Both of our end results turned out much different than our test hair samples, which I thought was strange, but we did add honey and coconut oil right before applying, if that makes any difference.  My hair is now darker, shinier, and the red highlights are blinging big time.  I mean my hair is really, really red...my sample was not this red....and I added 50 g of amla.  I'm lovin it and so excited and can't wait to do it again.  My daughter's hair ended up lighter...her hair was already dark, almost black, and now looks auburn.  She added lots and lots of paprika to her mix.  She wanted a fiery red, but we'll have to keep trying.  Even though henna doesn't "lift" color, I have found it does lighten and change some people's natural black. 

I just want to thank everyone so much for sharing your henna experiences.  Mine was terrific because I learned from you first! 

My first mix:

100g Jamila henna
20 drops each rosemary EO, clary sage EO, lavendar EO
filtered water to consistency
2 T red wine vinegar
1 sample pkg of powdered cloves

Allow dye release for 20 hours, then:

50g Amla first mixed with hot water
2 T honey
2 T coconut oil

Y'all know I didn't need all that stuff, it was just fun to play with my daughter, but it turned out beautifully.

It's official:  I  henna!


----------



## LaNecia

Lavendar said:
			
		

> Y'all know I didn't need all that stuff, it was just fun to play with my daughter, but it turned out beautifully.
> 
> It's official:  I  henna!



That's A-W-E-S-O-M-E!!     

Glad you're loving it!! Welcome to the Henna Revolution!


----------



## Mestiza

angellazette said:
			
		

> Ok my henna and amla powder arrived.  I'm about to mix it up and let it sit for about...14 hours.  I'm using warm ACV instead of lemon juice, warm water and I think I'll add coconut oil to the mixture.  I'll take before and afters.
> 
> 
> ETA does the mixture need to be covered or uncovered?



I don't know if it makes much of a difference, but I cover mine.


----------



## Mestiza

Lavendar said:
			
		

> Hi all!  Finally I did my first henna last night.  I'm in awe of the results.  I can't believe my hair looks like this and no more premature grays.  (Are grays really premature if you are in your 30s or are they supposed to be there? )  I mixed a lot of stuff in my henna and I probably won't do that again, but I was doing this with my daughter so it was a lot of fun!  Both of our end results turned out much different than our test hair samples, which I thought was strange, but we did add honey and coconut oil right before applying, if that makes any difference.  My hair is now darker, shinier, and the red highlights are blinging big time.  I mean my hair is really, really red...my sample was not this red....and I added 50 g of amla.  I'm lovin it and so excited and can't wait to do it again.  My daughter's hair ended up lighter...her hair was already dark, almost black, and now looks auburn.  She added lots and lots of paprika to her mix.  She wanted a fiery red, but we'll have to keep trying.  Even though henna doesn't "lift" color, I have found it does lighten and change some people's natural black.
> 
> I just want to thank everyone so much for sharing your henna experiences.  Mine was terrific because I learned from you first!
> 
> My first mix:
> 
> 100g Jamila henna
> 20 drops each rosemary EO, clary sage EO, lavendar EO
> filtered water to consistency
> 2 T red wine vinegar
> 1 sample pkg of powdered cloves
> 
> Allow dye release for 20 hours, then:
> 
> 50g Amla first mixed with hot water
> 2 T honey
> 2 T coconut oil
> 
> Y'all know I didn't need all that stuff, it was just fun to play with my daughter, but it turned out beautifully.
> 
> It's official:  I  henna!



That's terrific, Lavendar!   I hennaed my hair, today, too.


----------



## Mestiza

Move over Reshma Henna (BAQ)! There's a new love in my life, Dulhan Henna (BAQ).  I used Dulhan for the first time today and have fallen in love.  Reshma was excellent, but I like Dulhan more. I'll be using this, now. I do want to try Jamila at some point, well, if they ever get it at any of the Indian stores that I visit. My mix was very simple this time.

Here goes:

Dulhan Henna (BAQ)
Hot Water
Grapeseed Oil


----------



## ibelieve

I posted previously that I had received some sample packages thinking they would be enough for a short haired application but it was only enough for a harvested hair test.

So, I ordered a full order from HFH, but in the meanwhile, a lady from my job brought me some from her home country going on and on about how great and natural it was. I said I wasn't going to use hers but I kept reading all of these raving posts so I decided to bite the bullet. I did test hers first with harvested hair, (which turned out fine) but was really nervous to use it. So I applied it and what was supposed to be a two hour henna session only turned out to be about 45 mintues. I just got toooo scared and started freaking out about what if the harvested hair test really didn't work and what if the Henna was turning my hair into mush as I sat there with it in my hair. So I finally jumped up and started rinsing it out. 

My hair felt like it had been washed with *INDUSTRIAL STRENGTH CLARIFYING POO*.erplexed  I was *REALLY SCARED.*  I almost started crying as I was rinsing it out because all I could think of was everyone talking about how conditioning it was and how I must be the one that this is going to dissolve the hair and turn it into mush!!!. I mean my hair felt sooooo stripped. Finally, after a couple of rinses with conditioner and then a 1 hour deep conditioning session my hair was back to being manageable. 

Today, my hair seems fine and I was suprised that some of the color did take even with the short amount of time I had the henna in.  So I am resolved to waiting for my HFH order so I can retry the process with trusted products. 

Was there anything specifally added to your henna receipes to combat the stripping effect? Or was that just a case of me having inferior henna? 

Sonya


----------



## LovelyLionessa

ibelieve said:
			
		

> I posted previously that I had received some sample packages thinking they would be enough for a short haired application but it was only enough for a harvested hair test.
> 
> So, I ordered a full order from HFH, but in the meanwhile, a lady from my job brought me some from her home country going on and on about how great and natural it was. I said I wasn't going to use hers but I kept reading all of these raving posts so I decided to bite the bullet. I did test hers first with harvested hair, (which turned out fine) but was really nervous to use it. So I applied it and what was supposed to be a two hour henna session only turned out to be about 45 mintues. I just got toooo scared and started freaking out about what if the harvested hair test really didn't work and what if the Henna was turning my hair into mush as I sat there with it in my hair. So I finally jumped up and started rinsing it out.
> 
> My hair felt like it had been washed with *INDUSTRIAL STRENGTH CLARIFYING POO*.erplexed I was *REALLY SCARED.* I almost started crying as I was rinsing it out because all I could think of was everyone talking about how conditioning it was and how I must be the one that this is going to dissolve the hair and turn it into mush!!!. I mean my hair felt sooooo stripped. Finally, after a couple of rinses with conditioner and then a 1 hour deep conditioning session my hair was back to being manageable.
> 
> Today, my hair seems fine and I was suprised that some of the color did take even with the short amount of time I had the henna in. So I am resolved to waiting for my HFH order so I can retry the process with trusted products.
> 
> Was there anything specifally added to your henna receipes to combat the stripping effect? Or was that just a case of me having inferior henna?
> 
> Sonya


 

I think a lot of ladies on here add lots of oil to their mixes to combat the drying effects.  Don't worry girl, I know what you mean about those "Uh oh" henna moments in the begininng of your henna journey.  I'm right there with ya, girl.  Your henna may not be so inferior after all.  When I did my first henna treatment a couple of weeks ago my hair initially felt dry, but then it got better and better and I'm sure yours will too.  Some girls who use henna hardly have to use shampoo, if I remember correctly, that seems to be another one of the benifits of henna, it's ability to somehow clean the hair.  It's a journey, we're all in it together.  Good luck, girlie!


----------



## Mestiza

Priestess said:
			
		

> I think a lot of ladies on here add lots of oil to their mixes to combat the drying effects.  Don't worry girl, I know what you mean about those "Uh oh" henna moments in the begininng of your henna journey.  I'm right there with ya, girl.  Your henna may not be so inferior after all.  When I did my first henna treatment a couple of weeks ago my hair initially felt dry, but then it got better and better and I'm sure yours will too.  Some girls who use henna hardly have to use shampoo, if I remember correctly, that seems to be another one of the benifits of henna, it's ability to somehow clean the hair.  It's a journey, we're all in it together.  Good luck, girlie!
> 
> 
> 
> ibelieve said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I posted previously that I had received some sample packages thinking they would be enough for a short haired application but it was only enough for a harvested hair test.
> 
> So, I ordered a full order from HFH, but in the meanwhile, a lady from my job brought me some from her home country going on and on about how great and natural it was. I said I wasn't going to use hers but I kept reading all of these raving posts so I decided to bite the bullet. I did test hers first with harvested hair, (which turned out fine) but was really nervous to use it. So I applied it and what was supposed to be a two hour henna session only turned out to be about 45 mintues. I just got toooo scared and started freaking out about what if the harvested hair test really didn't work and what if the Henna was turning my hair into mush as I sat there with it in my hair. So I finally jumped up and started rinsing it out.
> 
> My hair felt like it had been washed with *INDUSTRIAL STRENGTH CLARIFYING POO*.erplexed  I was *REALLY SCARED.*  I almost started crying as I was rinsing it out because all I could think of was everyone talking about how conditioning it was and how I must be the one that this is going to dissolve the hair and turn it into mush!!!. I mean my hair felt sooooo stripped. Finally, after a couple of rinses with conditioner and then a 1 hour deep conditioning session my hair was back to being manageable.
> 
> Today, my hair seems fine and I was suprised that some of the color did take even with the short amount of time I had the henna in.  So I am resolved to waiting for my HFH order so I can retry the process with trusted products.
> 
> Was there anything specifally added to your henna receipes to combat the stripping effect? Or was that just a case of me having inferior henna?
> 
> Sonya
Click to expand...


I agree w/ Priestess! 

The affects of henna are cumulative. It gets bettter for me each time that I use it. Try adding some oil to your henna mix.

Did you use lemon juice, ACV or anything else in your mix?


----------



## LaNecia

angellazette said:
			
		

> ETA does the mixture need to be covered or uncovered?



Everywhere I've read, the users are covering theirs and allowing the terp work. In thinking about it, I put henna in my hair once for about 2 hours and left it uncovered. It didn't work any less but it did DRY in my hair (looked like mudd when it dried). I'd recommend covering it to keep this from happening otherwise you'll come back to a crusty layer on top.  




			
				ibelieve said:
			
		

> My hair felt like it had been washed with INDUSTRIAL STRENGTH CLARIFYING POO. I was REALLY SCARED.



I too experienced this and freaked out as well. But, I stayed with it (because the lady I got turned on to it by has BEAUTIFUL hair) and I knew it must work or she was lying). After a few uses, you'll find this to be less of a factor. I've never added oils to my henna mixes, just personal preference, but some ladies say they help combat the dryness so you maybe should give it a try. Either way, your hair will feel much stronger and resilient, which if you're not used to it, can make you wonder if it's ok. Take it from us, it is!  I don't think there was anything wrong with your henna at all. 

My hair has been thriving since I've incorporated my henna and indian oils. Did you know that Indian ladies rarely ever use oil in their hair as a styling aid? And when they do, they are very light and in small amounts?

Just to add, for my terp, I use citric acid powder, about 1 tbsp per 8-12 oz of water, it's plenty and non-drying to my hair. And...it doesn't stink when mixed with the henna like ACV or Tea Tree Oil.  JMTC

Happy Hair Growing Ladies, make it a great weekend!  (off to check my Jamila Henna results... )


----------



## ibelieve

Thanks ladies...

You definitely have me feeling better that it was more so part of the henna process than me having a bad product. 
I did add some oil and stayed clear of adding ACV/Lemon Juice or any other terp as I am not as interested in getting  color as I am conditioning/shine. 

Hopefully I get my HFH order today.

Thanks again!

Sonya


----------



## angellazette

Alright ladies, the henna/amla is on my head.  I put on a plastic cap, wrapped that in saran to keep any drippies, and put my turbon towel on top of that.  

This stuff stinks!!! I'll probably use less ACV next time, I think that is what's contributing to the smell and I'll see if it causes any dryness.  I hope not but I did get a little on my forehead during application and it had already started to stain by the time I finished.

Ok here's my henna progress so far (before and application):

http://public.fotki.com/angelic012/hair-1/2006/random_photos/


----------



## Kimberly

Okay, I did the half-and-half black henna and amla powder mix....my hair did not turn out black...but it's still a really nice color.

The henna I got from the Indian store was much finer than what I got from the health food store so I think I will stick with it.  It didn't leave that gritty feeling at all.


----------



## Mestiza

angellazette said:
			
		

> Alright ladies, the henna/amla is on my head.  I put on a plastic cap, wrapped that in saran to keep any drippies, and put my turbon towel on top of that.
> 
> This stuff stinks!!! I'll probably use less ACV next time, I think that is what's contributing to the smell and I'll see if it causes any dryness.  I hope not but I did get a little on my forehead during application and it had already started to stain by the time I finished.
> 
> Ok here's my henna progress so far (before and application):
> 
> http://public.fotki.com/angelic012/hair-1/2006/random_photos/




I manage to get it on my forehead, too. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





The last time that I hennaed, I put a good amount of petroleum jelly on my skin to keep it from staining my face and it did the trick.


----------



## Mestiza

Kimberly said:
			
		

> Okay, I did the half-and-half black henna and amla powder mix....my hair did not turn out black...but it's still a really nice color.
> 
> The henna I got from the Indian store was much finer than what I got from the health food store so I think I will stick with it.  It didn't leave that gritty feeling at all.



When I used the amla and henna mix that made my hair look black (but not blue-black), I used approx. 2/3 amla powder and 1/3 henna.


----------



## angellazette

I must say that the mix made my hair very coily...I mean coils everywhere!  I'll take photos of the color in a few days.


----------



## WomanlyCharm

angellazette said:
			
		

> I must say that the mix made my hair very coily...I mean coils everywhere! I'll take photos of the color in a few days.



From what I read on the henna for hair website, amla not only helps make the color darker, it makes the hair curlier...I guess you proved it! 

When I used amla, it gave my hair alot of body, bounce and fullness...it was awesome.


----------



## angellazette

WomanlyCharm said:
			
		

> From what I read on the henna for hair website, amla not only helps make the color darker, it makes the hair curlier...I guess you proved it!
> 
> When I used amla, it gave my hair alot of body, bounce and fullness...it was awesome.



Yep, I had tons of coils when I rinsed.  I had lost a lot of the coils when I cut my hair a few months ago but they popped back with the henna/amla.

OK I put up some photos of my hair after rinsing.  The color looks a little brassy to me but that is also where my grays were.  I'll take some more photos in a few days.


----------



## Mestiza

angellazette said:
			
		

> Yep, I had tons of coils when I rinsed.  I had lost a lot of the coils when I cut my hair a few months ago but they popped back with the henna/amla.
> 
> OK I put up some photos of my hair after rinsing.  The color looks a little brassy to me but that is also where my grays were.  I'll take some more photos in a few days.



Your hair looks very pretty! I love the color.


----------



## sareca

Hey ya'll. I'm seriously considering selling henna. I'd just buy it wholesale and setup a store on ebay. I'd probably start with Jamila since it is my favorite. I'm not sure what shipping would be like tho...


----------



## Wildchild453

angellazette said:
			
		

> Yep, I had tons of coils when I rinsed.  I had lost a lot of the coils when I cut my hair a few months ago but they popped back with the henna/amla.
> 
> OK I put up some photos of my hair after rinsing.  The color looks a little brassy to me but that is also where my grays were.  I'll take some more photos in a few days.




It makes my hair super coily but the down side is detangling it when I'm ready to twist


----------



## Cichelle

sareca said:
			
		

> Hey ya'll. I'm seriously considering selling henna. I'd just buy it wholesale and setup a store on ebay. I'd probably start with Jamila since it is my favorite. I'm not sure what shipping would be like tho...



I'd def. buy from you, sareca. Let us know if you decide to do it!


----------



## angellazette

Wildchild453 said:
			
		

> It makes my hair super coily but the down side is detangling it when I'm ready to twist



It made my the extra coils but surprisingly detangling was no problem.  I used Elucence as a leave in and Qhemet Olive and Honey Hydrating Balm.


----------



## Wildchild453

angellazette said:
			
		

> It made my the extra coils but surprisingly detangling was no problem.  I used Elucence as a leave in and Qhemet Olive and Honey Hydrating Balm.



Usually when I first start styling my hair and its damp, its all good BUT once my hair starts to dry the ends tangle arround each other and it gets difficult


----------



## BrownBetty

sareca said:
			
		

> Hey ya'll. I'm seriously considering selling henna. I'd just buy it wholesale and setup a store on ebay. I'd probably start with Jamila since it is my favorite. I'm not sure what shipping would be like tho...


 
I say go for it.


----------



## zora

I have an indigo question!!

I henna'd and indigo'd my hair last week.  I want to indigo my hair again.

*Is it too soon to indigo my hair a week later?

If not, can I do it every week?

Do I have to henna it first again?

Do I put anything in the indigo? (besides water)

Does indigo have conditioning properties?  Or is it straight color?

What will happen if I mix amla with the indigo?  Or should I apply it separately from the indigo?*

Please feel free to share anything else I need to know.  Thanks!


----------



## crlsweetie912

sareca said:
			
		

> Hey ya'll. I'm seriously considering selling henna. I'd just buy it wholesale and setup a store on ebay. I'd probably start with Jamila since it is my favorite. I'm not sure what shipping would be like tho...


Girl get your hustle on!


----------



## sareca

zora said:
			
		

> I have an indigo question!!
> 
> I henna'd and indigo'd my hair last week.  I want to indigo my hair again.
> 
> *Is it too soon to indigo my hair a week later?
> *


Nope, you can do it every week if you want.  It'll take a few times to really get that blue-black color anyway.



			
				zora said:
			
		

> *
> If not, can I do it every week?
> *


Yep



			
				zora said:
			
		

> * Do I have to henna it first again?
> *


No, you don't. The reason people henna first is because indigo makes a funky lookin' bluish-green color on hair that doesn't have the henna red base. But that's only until it oxides. So 24-48 hours later it will be lose the green cast. If you've already henna'd once you're covered. I henna'd then indigio'd the next day once (w/o a problem). I have also indigo'd when my last henna was 2 week before. 



			
				zora said:
			
		

> * Do I put anything in the indigo? (besides water) *


It only needs hot water to release.


			
				zora said:
			
		

> * Does indigo have conditioning properties?  Or is it straight color?
> *


It has some, but it's not as good as henna IMO.


			
				zora said:
			
		

> * What will happen if I mix amla with the indigo?  Or should I apply it separately from the indigo?*


 For indigo I say mix 'em. Indigo is very thin. It doesn't thicken up like henna. So if you use it w/o adding amla or unreleased henna it's gonna make a big ol' mess.  Personally, I save my alma for between hennas, but indigo needs to be thickened and if you already have amla then you might as well use  it. If you don't want to add amla or henna you could use CMC to thicken it up.

*CMC:* Carboxylmethylcellulose is a thickener, and will help keep indigo from going *splat* and *drip* when you use it in your hair. Mix 1 part CMC into 100 parts indigo powder and stir it up before you add water. CMC is the stuff that thickens up store-bought salad dressing. If you want to know what it is, see: http://www.lsbu.ac.uk/water/hycmc.html
 ​ 5 g CMC is enough to thicken 500 g indigo. DO NOT use too much CMC! If you are mixing 100 g indigo, use 1/5 (1 g) of this CMC packet . 
 ​ *5 g CMC $2.00, no shipping cost  (pasted from hennaforhair.com)

*


			
				zora said:
			
		

> Please feel free to share anything else I need to know.  Thanks!


That's all I can think of...


----------



## zora

Thanks Sareca.  Now this thread has reached the 100 page mark.  I think we have passed  the 'Is Jada's hair real' thread.


----------



## SweetNic_JA

I am interested in indigo but I have not found it in any of the Indian stores I've visited. Has anyone found Indigo in a walk-in store? Do I have to buy it online?


----------



## Mestiza

zora said:
			
		

> Thanks Sareca.  Now this thread has reached the 100 page mark.  *I think we have passed  the 'Is Jada's hair real' thread.*


----------



## Mestiza

SweetNic_JA said:
			
		

> I am interested in indigo but I have not found it in any of the Indian stores I've visited. Has anyone found Indigo in a walk-in store? Do I have to buy it online?




I haven't seen Indigo in any Indian stores, either. I'm waiting for it to arrive at one of the stores that I visit. I told them that I wanted some and they ordered it for me.


----------



## Cichelle

I hennaed my hair again yesterday. I love this stuff! It's so great for me because my hair doesn't like most protein treatments. Now I can use henna for strength and conditioning! Wonderful!!!


----------



## sareca

Yay!


----------



## JLove74

*I"M HOOKED ON HENNA....  *

 Some of the pluses I've noted since using are the shine, softness, fullness and less shedding.  Usually after drying my hair I get shedding, but this time it was very minimal.  the first time I used cassia, but on the next time (friday or Saturday) I will use henna & cassia mix....

I'd like to try the Amla powder, where are you guys ordering it from?  I looked at FNWL - but they are out of stock (only have the 4 oz available).


----------



## sareca

You ready to go red?    Congrats to you too.

hennaforhair.com sells amla powder so does mehndiskinart.com.  I got mine from hennaforhair.com first then FNWL. I think I like it better from FNWL, tho.


----------



## Proudpiscean

O.k ......ya'll got me wanting to try this henna now  
However, I do not like reddish hair....is that, or blue-black (with indigo) the only colors I can achieve with henna? 
My hair is dark brown now and I would like it just a little darker. What type of henna should I purchase? TIA


----------



## JLove74

amr501 said:
			
		

> O.k ......ya'll got me wanting to try this henna now
> However, I do not like reddish hair....is that, or blue-black (with indigo) the only colors I can achieve with henna?
> My hair is dark brown now and I would like it just a little darker. What type of henna should I purchase? TIA


 
If you don't want any color deposited and just want to try it out for the first time, use some cassia - which just conditions and add shine

When you're ready to go a little darker you can use 2/3 henna and 1/2 indigo (this according to the sheet from Henna for Hair)


----------



## Proudpiscean

I'll try that, thanks for the reply


----------



## blac_quarian

I hennaed for the first time twice in the past week. I must say I love it so far and the color is FIYAH!!! I have old highlights on the tips of my hair (about 1.5") and they are now rich-coppery auburn. My recipe:
100g Jamilla
1 tbsp ground cloves
2 tbsp Red wine vinegar
1 cup dark coffee 
1 cup red zinger tea
10-15 drops of EO (orange oil/tea tree/)

All my measurements aside from the Jamilla are approximate.

I just heated the cloves in the coffee and strained excess. Mixed all the liquids into the henna to form a kind of yogurt consistency and left the mix to release overnight. After work the next day, I washed my hair to get rid of oils etc and went for it. I left the henna on 2 hours (no heat)the first time, then 3 days later I left it on for 3 hours with heat for 30 minutes. It was pretty easy to wash out with the help of cheap conditioner (Suave) during the final few rinses. My final step was to DC with an ORS pak. 

I can't wait to do this again. My hair is soft and strong, however, it's not that shiny to me yet (not dull either). 

Thanks for all the advice ladies.


----------



## LaNecia

zora said:
			
		

> Thanks Sareca.  Now this thread has reached the 100 page mark.  I think we have passed  the 'Is Jada's hair real' thread.



 That's awesome!!

I did my Jamila henna Treatment last Friday, I must give Sareca her props on this one, it was awesome! It mixed, applied and rinsed beautifully and the color is so pretty. 

In the light it has the prettiest red halo effect. It's a keeper. I took some photos, I'll try to find time to get them posted.

Thanks Sareca, you're right, I'm hooked!! :notworthy


----------



## SweetNic_JA

Mestiza said:
			
		

> I haven't seen Indigo in any Indian stores, either. I'm waiting for it to arrive at one of the stores that I visit. I told them that I wanted some and they ordered it for me.


Thanks.I'll start looking online. wish me luck


----------



## Mestiza

Cichelle said:
			
		

> I hennaed my hair again yesterday. I love this stuff! It's so great for me because my hair doesn't like most protein treatments. Now I can use henna for strength and conditioning! Wonderful!!!



Great!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





That's been my experience, also. My hair isn't crazy about a lot of protein It is madly in love w/ henna.


----------



## Mestiza

amr501 said:
			
		

> O.k ......ya'll got me wanting to try this henna now
> However, I do not like reddish hair....is that, or blue-black (with indigo) the only colors I can achieve with henna?
> My hair is dark brown now and I would like it just a little darker. What type of henna should I purchase? TIA



You could do an amla powder and henna mix. I mixed approx. 2/3 amla powder and 1/3 henna and it made my hair very dark. I use body art quality henna.


----------



## Mestiza

JLove74 said:
			
		

> *I"M HOOKED ON HENNA....  *
> 
> Some of the pluses I've noted since using are the shine, softness, fullness and less shedding.  Usually after drying my hair I get shedding, but this time it was very minimal.  the first time I used cassia, but on the next time (friday or Saturday) I will use henna & cassia mix....
> 
> I'd like to try the Amla powder, where are you guys ordering it from?  I looked at FNWL - but they are out of stock (only have the 4 oz available).



I get my amla powder from Indian stores.


----------



## Mestiza

SweetNic_JA said:
			
		

> Thanks.I'll start looking online. wish me luck
> 
> 
> 
> Mestiza said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I haven't seen Indigo in any Indian stores, either. I'm waiting for it to arrive at one of the stores that I visit. I told them that I wanted some and they ordered it for me.
Click to expand...


YW!  Good Luck! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




If they don't get my indigo, soon, then, I'm going to look into ordering it online, too.


----------



## fancypants007

I have a question, and anyone can respond. I just received my 30 boxes of jamila henna from Mehandi.com and found that I was 3 boxes short. My question is; should I just chalk it up as a loss since I got such a good price for it wholesale, or should I contact him and let him know that I my order was 3 boxes short? I have not used the jamila henna yet, will be doing so at the end of this month, but I want to continue to order from this supplier and perhaps it will be good to tell him what happened in case it was an oversight so that it doesn't happen to me or anyone else in the future.


----------



## SparklingFlame

fancypants007 said:
			
		

> I have a question, and anyone can respond. I just received my 30 boxes of jamila henna from Mehandi.com and found that I was 3 boxes short. My question is; should I just chalk it up as a loss since I got such a good price for it wholesale, or should I contact him and let him know that I my order was 3 boxes short? I have not used the jamila henna yet, will be doing so at the end of this month, but I want to continue to order from this supplier and perhaps it will be good to tell him what happened in case it was an oversight so that it doesn't happen to me or anyone else in the future.


Get your three boxes. They owe you!


----------



## SparklingFlame

Sareca, are you going to start selling henna? I want to buy from you!


----------



## SweetNic_JA

naturallady said:
			
		

> Sareca, are you going to start selling henna? I want to buy from you!


Did henna make YOUR hair so dark and pretty? I love it! Are you using Indigo ?


----------



## LadyJ76

blac_quarian said:
			
		

> I hennaed for the first time twice in the past week. I must say I love it so far and the color is FIYAH!!! I have old highlights on the tips of my hair (about 1.5") and they are now rich-coppery auburn. My recipe:
> 100g Jamilla
> 1 tbsp ground cloves
> 2 tbsp Red wine vinegar
> 1 cup dark coffee
> 1 cup red zinger tea
> 10-15 drops of EO (orange oil/tea tree/)
> 
> All my measurements aside from the Jamilla are approximate.
> 
> I just heated the cloves in the coffee and strained excess. Mixed all the liquids into the henna to form a kind of yogurt consistency and left the mix to release overnight. After work the next day, I washed my hair to get rid of oils etc and went for it. I left the henna on 2 hours (no heat)the first time, then 3 days later I left it on for 3 hours with heat for 30 minutes. It was pretty easy to wash out with the help of cheap conditioner (Suave) during the final few rinses. My final step was to DC with an ORS pak.
> 
> I can't wait to do this again. My hair is soft and strong, however, it's not that shiny to me yet (not dull either).
> 
> Thanks for all the advice ladies.


 
blac_quarian,

sorry to hijack this post but I noticed that you said you have highlights, but were still able to use the henna w/o any problems.  my highlights are about 2 months old do you think I could use the henna treatment?


----------



## SparklingFlame

SweetNic_JA said:
			
		

> Did henna make YOUR hair so dark and pretty? I love it! Are you using Indigo ?


Thanks so much! I havent ever done a henna treatment! This is my natural hair color. I cant wait to try this henna out though.


----------



## Mestiza

fancypants007 said:
			
		

> I have a question, and anyone can respond. I just received my 30 boxes of jamila henna from Mehandi.com and found that I was 3 boxes short. My question is; should I just chalk it up as a loss since I got such a good price for it wholesale, or should I contact him and let him know that I my order was 3 boxes short? I have not used the jamila henna yet, will be doing so at the end of this month, but I want to continue to order from this supplier and perhaps it will be good to tell him what happened in case it was an oversight so that it doesn't happen to me or anyone else in the future.



I would definitely let the vendor know about it.


----------



## SweetNic_JA

naturallady said:
			
		

> Thanks so much! I havent ever done a henna treatment! This is my natural hair color. I cant wait to try this henna out though.


You're so lucky. I cannot imagine how your hair will look once you actually start. You already have my dream hair .


----------



## SparklingFlame

SweetNic_JA said:
			
		

> You're so lucky. I cannot imagine how your hair will look once you actually start. You already have my dream hair .


Why thanks you so much! I'm debating using strait henna or adding something else to darken it so my hair will stay black.


----------



## sareca

VWVixxen said:
			
		

> That's awesome!!
> 
> I did my Jamila henna Treatment last Friday, I must give Sareca her props on this one, it was awesome! It mixed, applied and rinsed beautifully and the color is so pretty.
> 
> In the light it has the prettiest red halo effect. It's a keeper. I took some photos, I'll try to find time to get them posted.
> 
> Thanks Sareca, you're right, I'm hooked!! :notworthy


 
I knew you'd like it.  Our hair does seems to love the same products.  I'm still trippin' on Eqyss Survivor.


----------



## sareca

naturallady said:
			
		

> Sareca, are you going to start selling henna? I want to buy from you!


I'm working on it.


----------



## sareca

naturallady said:
			
		

> Thanks so much! I havent ever done a henna treatment! This is my natural hair color. I cant wait to try this henna out though.


 
Wow! I started with damaged hair. I can't even imagine starting with *your *hair. That is going to be awesome.


----------



## sareca

JLove74 said:
			
		

> If you don't want any color deposited and just want to try it out for the first time, use some cassia - which just conditions and add shine
> 
> When you're ready to go a little darker you can use 2/3 henna and 1/2 indigo (this according to the sheet from Henna for Hair)


 
ITA. Cassia should give you the henna shine and strength without the color change.


----------



## SparklingFlame

sareca said:
			
		

> ITA. Cassia should give you the henna shine and strength without the color change.


I dont think I want any coloring but I've read on here that cassia is not as good as plain ol henna. You ever try it?


----------



## sareca

naturallady said:
			
		

> I dont think I want any coloring but I've read on here that cassia is not as hood as plain ol henna. You ever try it?


 
No, I haven't. But a number of ladies here have. I've noticed people that have never henna'd say good things about cassia.  People that use henna regularly say it doesn't compare.  So cassia is better than nothing, but henna is better than both cassia and indigo.


----------



## SparklingFlame

sareca said:
			
		

> No, I haven't. But a number of ladies here have. I've noticed people that have never henna'd say good things about cassia.  People that use henna regularly say it doesn't compare.  So cassia is better than nothing, but henna is better than both cassia and indigo.


So I guess I'd better add indigo to my henna the. OK thanks!


----------



## chicamorena

How soon can I use henna after using a permanent hair dye?


----------



## angellazette

Did I mention my hair is very soft??

    

I'm going to do another one this weekend, I'm going to try it without the amla this time to see what I end up with!


----------



## Dare~to~Dream

JLove74 said:
			
		

> The first time I used cassia...



*What was in your Cassia Obovata mix?  Did you just use warm water or did add oil or something else?*


----------



## LovelyLionessa

naturallady said:
			
		

> I dont think I want any coloring but I've read on here that cassia is not as good as plain ol henna. You ever try it?


 

I'm still a babe in the henna woods but I did do a treatment with henna and one with cassia and in my mind there was no comparison between the 2.  

When I used the henna immediately upon rinsing I felt that it had completely transformed and revolutionized my hair. It made it feel instantly smoother and stronger. And that was on dirty, silicone coated hair too!  

After my cassia treatment I noticed I started developing more shine but it wasn't that same WOW experience in terms of the texture of my hair.


----------



## JLove74

Lanelle said:
			
		

> *What was in your Cassia Obovata mix? Did you just use warm water or did add oil or something else?*


 
I just added hot water...


----------



## Dare~to~Dream

JLove74 said:
			
		

> I just added hot water...



*Did you let it sit for 30 minutes after adding it or did you apply it immediately?  The reason why I'm asking is that I've seen different instructions on how to apply it...if you saw good results with yours then I would like to know which method you used.*


----------



## JLove74

Lanelle said:
			
		

> *Did you let it sit for 30 minutes after adding it or did you apply it immediately? The reason why I'm asking is that I've seen different instructions on how to apply it...if you saw good results with yours then I would like to know which method you used.*


 
I let it sit for 30 min after adding water.  I didn't want to add anything else on my first go-round, so I follwed the instructions included in the package from Hennaforhair..


----------



## alexstin

I just ordered 500g of Jamila from Mendhi Skin art. 

Sereca, how much do you have to order to get wholesale pricing?


----------



## zora

Priestess said:
			
		

> I'm still a babe in the henna woods but I did do a treatment with henna and one with cassia and in my mind there was no comparison between the 2.
> 
> When I used the henna immediately upon rinsing I felt that it had completely transformed and revolutionized my hair. It made it feel instantly smoother and stronger. And that was on dirty, silicone coated hair too!
> 
> After my cassia treatment I noticed I started developing more shine but it wasn't that same WOW experience in terms of the texture of my hair.


I'd have to agree.  When I did my first cassia treatment, I was impressed with the shine.  It was really pretty.  I would also say that it's probably more obvious on straight hair than natural hair.

When I did my second cassia treatment,  I wasn't impressed.

Last week I did my henna and indigo, and I LOVED it!!!!!!


----------



## sareca

alexstin said:
			
		

> I just ordered 500g of Jamila from Mendhi Skin art.
> 
> Sereca, how much do you have to order to get wholesale pricing?


 
I think the minimum wholesale order was 1,000g or 10, 100g boxes. It's definitely worth it if you know you're going to continue to henna.  

Jamila isn't listed on their wholesale page. You have to request Jamila from here.


----------



## sareca

chicamorena said:
			
		

> How soon can I use henna after using a permanent hair dye?


 
The same day if you want. Make sure you use body art quality henna (ask if it can be used on hair) and strand test. http://journals.fotki.com/Serica/


----------



## sareca

blac_quarian said:
			
		

> I hennaed for the first time twice in the past week. I must say I love it so far and the color is FIYAH!!! I have old highlights on the tips of my hair (about 1.5") and they are now rich-coppery auburn. My recipe:
> 100g Jamilla
> 1 tbsp ground cloves
> 2 tbsp Red wine vinegar
> 1 cup dark coffee
> 1 cup red zinger tea
> 10-15 drops of EO (orange oil/tea tree/)
> 
> All my measurements aside from the Jamilla are approximate.
> 
> I just heated the cloves in the coffee and strained excess. Mixed all the liquids into the henna to form a kind of yogurt consistency and left the mix to release overnight. After work the next day, I washed my hair to get rid of oils etc and went for it. I left the henna on 2 hours (no heat)the first time, then 3 days later I left it on for 3 hours with heat for 30 minutes. It was pretty easy to wash out with the help of cheap conditioner (Suave) during the final few rinses. My final step was to DC with an ORS pak.
> 
> I can't wait to do this again. My hair is soft and strong, however, it's not that shiny to me yet (not dull either).
> 
> Thanks for all the advice ladies.


 
Congrats!  That's a great recipe. The shine will come. Give it a couple of applications.


----------



## fancypants007

sareca said:
			
		

> I think the minimum wholesale order was 1,000g or 10, 100g boxes. It's definitely worth it if you know you're going to continue to henna.
> 
> Jamila isn't listed on their wholesale page. You have to request Jamila from here.



I contacted vendor yesterday and he explained the reason why I had 3 boxes less in my order. It was because of shipping charges. Evidently he charged me $6.95 to ship when it really was about $20.00. He told me that he wasn't trying to rip me off but he said anything over 500gr the shipping cost is more and since I ordered 30 boxes at 100gr and I paid by money order, he took out the shipping costs by giving me 27 boxes instead of 30. I will continue to use this supplier, but shipping charges are outrageous because he said if i ordered 100 boxes at 100gr of jamila henna the shipping charges would be around $35.00-40.00 dollars. Sometimes they offer free shipping so hopefully I'm going to look for that the next time. I have enough henna to last me for awhile. But even if I have to pay the high shipping charges, overall it is still the best deal and I am very pleased.


----------



## sareca

fancypants007 said:
			
		

> I contacted vendor yesterday and he explained the reason why I had 3 boxes less in my order. It was because of shipping charges. Evidently he charged me $6.95 to ship when it really was about $20.00. He told me that he wasn't trying to rip me off but he said anything over 500gr the shipping cost is more and since I ordered 30 boxes at 100gr and I paid by money order, he took out the shipping costs by giving me 27 boxes instead of 30. I will continue to use this supplier, but shipping charges are outrageous because he said if i ordered 100 boxes at 100gr of jamila henna the shipping charges would be around $35.00-40.00 dollars. Sometimes they offer free shipping so hopefully I'm going to look for that the next time. I have enough henna to last me for awhile. But even if I have to pay the high shipping charges, overall it is still the best deal and I am very pleased.


 
That's funny. We ordered 10,000 grams and all the boxes came and there was no shipping.  I wonder if he just started doing this.  It doesn't bother me one bit.  It's still such a sweet deal.  Thanks for letting us know.


----------



## fancypants007

sareca said:
			
		

> That's funny. We ordered 10,000 grams and all the boxes came and there was no shipping.  I wonder if he just started doing this.  It doesn't bother me one bit.  It's still such a sweet deal.  Thanks for letting us know.



I think you may have been fortunate and got it when he had free shipping. He does offer free shipping, but it was for a limited period of time. I guess when I ordered it was over. He asked me if I used the jamila henna yet. I told him no, but many people have raved about it. When I first placed my order he was trying to sell me the "superior superior" jamila henna he called it that supposed to be more quality than the regular jamila henna. It sells for $7.95 a box instead of the $5.00 a box. I bought only one box of the expensive kind and 3 kilos of the other. I will be using it the end of the month. Anyhow, I don't have to buy any henna for awhile; but I'm happy that I found an inexpensive supplier.


----------



## sareca

fancypants007 said:
			
		

> I think you may have been fortunate and got it when he had free shipping. He does offer free shipping, but it was for a limited period of time. I guess when I ordered it was over. He asked me if I used the jamila henna yet. I told him no, but many people have raved about it. When I first placed my order he was trying to sell me the "superior superior" jamila henna he called it that supposed to be more quality than the regular jamila henna. It sells for $7.95 a box instead of the $5.00 a box. I bought only one box of the expensive kind and 3 kilos of the other. I will be using it the end of the month. Anyhow, I don't have to buy any henna for awhile; but I'm happy that I found an inexpensive supplier.


 
He's right. There are two versions of Jamila. One is sifted more than the other, but the product is the same. I have the super sifted one, but from what I can tell the other one rinses out just as easily. In short, Jamila is awesome no matter which one you get. At wholesale both Jamila's are the same price (at least they were when I brought it).


----------



## fancypants007

sareca said:
			
		

> He's right. There are two versions of Jamila. One is sifted more than the other, but the product is the same. I have the super sifted one, but from what I can tell the other one rinses out just as easily. In short, Jamila is awesome no matter which one you get. At wholesale both Jamila's are the same price (at least they were when I brought it).



If you go to the website under the "henna powder" tab you will see the super sifted jamila priced for $7.95 and then under "henna for hair" tab you will see bulk henna; 1 kilo, 3 kilos and individual boxes, 100gr, 200gr and so forth for $5.00 a box. If I remember Sareca, since they don't have jamila henna in the wholesale products, he told you to choose I believe another brand and then in the comments write down that you wanted the jamila henna. I did not place my order in this way. Anyhow, it seems to me that when I spoke to him before I placed my order, if I understood him correctly he told me that if I ordered 3 kilos of the super sifted jamila it was going to cost more than $80.00. Maybe more people are ordering henna than before which perhaps could be the reasons why he has made some adjustments, I don't know. When I received my order the packaging of both was the same, but one of the boxes was more shiny so i'm assuming that this one had to be the super sifted version. The next time I order I will use the wholesale page but did you request the super sifted brand over the other one? I'm still pleased and I agree that jamila is still the best of the best in henna.


----------



## sareca

fancypants007 said:
			
		

> If you go to the website under the "henna powder" tab you will see the super sifted jamila priced for $7.95 and then under "henna for hair" tab you will see bulk henna; 1 kilo, 3 kilos and individual boxes, 100gr, 200gr and so forth for $5.00 a box. If I remember Sareca, since they don't have jamila henna in the wholesale products, he told you to choose I believe another brand and then in the comments write down that you wanted the jamila henna. I did not place my order in this way. Anyhow, it seems to me that when I spoke to him before I placed my order, if I understood him correctly he told me that if I ordered 3 kilos of the super sifted jamila it was going to cost more than $80.00. Maybe more people are ordering henna than before which perhaps could be the reasons why he has made some adjustments, I don't know. When I received my order the packaging of both was the same, but one of the boxes was more shiny so i'm assuming that this one had to be the super sifted version. The next time I order I will use the wholesale page but did you request the super sifted brand over the other one? I'm still pleased and I agree that jamila is still the best of the best in henna.


 
Actually, I ordered from the regular wholesale website (not the special request form). We ordered 10,000g of MDH and a couple of pounds of amla. A guy called and asked if we were using the henna on our hair (the amla tipped him off). We said yes and he said we didn't want to use MDH henna on hair. He said it leaves a green cast. He recommended Jamila and Mumtaz Al-Aroosa Henna. We got half and half. So I still have 2,500g of Mumtaz Al-Aroosa (which is also tripled sifted) that I haven't tried yet. The chick that does my henna tattoos confirmed that some hennas leave a green cast on skin that would not look good on hair. But she also said Jamila (all varieties) was great for hair. My boxes of Jamila say "body art quality" in really tiny writing. Do me a favor and see if yours says that too. I thought that was how they designated the difference between the two. 

But it bares repeating... All Jamila's rock!


----------



## fancypants007

sareca said:
			
		

> Actually, I ordered from the regular wholesale website (not the special request form). We ordered 10,000g of MDH and a couple of pounds of amla. A guy called and asked if we were using the henna on our hair (the amla tipped him off). We said yes and he said we didn't want to use MDH henna on hair. He said it leaves a green cast. He recommended Jamila and Mumtaz Al-Aroosa Henna. We got half and half. So I still have 2,500g of Mumtaz Al-Aroosa (which is also tripled sifted) that I haven't tried yet. The chick that does my henna tattoos confirmed that some hennas leave a green cast on skin that would not look good on hair. But she also said Jamila (all varieties) was great for hair. My boxes of Jamila say "body art quality" in really tiny writing. Do me a favor and see if yours says that too. I thought that was how they designated the difference between the two.
> 
> But it bares repeating... All Jamila's rock!



I will let you know on Monday because I don't have it now in front of me. I do believe that both of them had "body art quality" or "superior quality" but I will confirm by letting you know on Monday.


----------



## sareca

fancypants007 said:
			
		

> I will let you know on Monday because I don't have it now in front of me. I do believe that both of them had "body art quality" or "superior quality" but I will confirm by letting you know on Monday.


 
Okey-doe-key. Thanks!


----------



## JustKiya

Okay - so I went and got some henna from FNWL - I've only got two premade bags of the Mehendi henna left... (we ain't even going to talk about all the OTHER stuff I got from FNWL). 

Tonight, I'm going to be doing my 9th (NINTH!!) henna in as many weeks - my husband is starting to look at me crazy now.


----------



## wish4longlocs

I have no idea how many times I henna so far, I do it at least once a week. Yesterday after my weekly henna treatment, which I did regular jamila henna, warm water and honey, I notice how I had less breakage, and more moisture. I also notice if I go longer than a week , i.e missing a treatment my hair gets mad at me, breakage and more shedding. I am a henna for lifer, I feel all my hair worries are no longer a problem since henna has enter my life.


----------



## Brownshugaz

do any of you think your hair is dependent on henna?


----------



## Proudpiscean

I'm soo excited about trying the henna now! I'm going to order it tomorrow....so let me see if I got this right: to get a dark brown color I should use 1/3 henna and 2/3 indigo? And I can mix them together? And it's ok to henna weekly? sorry I'm full of questons  TIA


----------



## Wildchild453

Did my 3rd henna treatment tonigt. I finally got the right amount and consistencey of my mix. I'm so happy!


----------



## JLove74

amr501 said:
			
		

> I'm soo excited about trying the henna now! I'm going to order it tomorrow....so let me see if I got this right:* to get a dark brown color I should use 1/3 henna and 2/3 indigo? And I can mix them together? And it's ok to henna weekly? sorry I'm full of questons*  TIA


 
the measurements are correct
Mix the henna, let it sit for 12 hours
Mix indigo w/warm water, let it sit for 1 min
Mix them together - the more indigo, the darker the brown

Yes, It's OK, to henna weekly.  I've done 2 applications in two week (can't wait for week 3 to get here  ) and my hair seems stronger, shiner, shedding has slowed down and i luvvvv the color. The 1st week I did cassia, yesterday I did cassia/henna mix.

You'll luv it too


----------



## FlowerHair

I admire all of you that henna every week!  
I know it took me about 2-3 days for my henna to be completely rinsed from my hair, I had to henna on Friday to get everything out by Monday since I couldn't stand in the shower for an hour to get everything out LOL! 
I'll give it another try one of these days just for health's sake.


----------



## sareca

FlowerHair said:
			
		

> I admire all of you that henna every week!
> I know it took me about 2-3 days for my henna to be completely rinsed from my hair, I had to henna on Friday to get everything out by Monday since I couldn't stand in the shower for an hour to get everything out LOL!
> I'll give it another try one of these days just for health's sake.


 
The process does become easier and faster the longer you do it.  However, most of us are above BSL.  WL is probably a different matter. Are you using Jamila? It really does rinse easier.


----------



## sareca

Brownshugaz said:
			
		

> do any of you think your hair is dependent on henna?


 
No, not all.  I keep my hair braided for 6-8 weeks every 2 months.  When I take my hair out of braids it still feels conditioned and has henna shine.  I henna every week because it further improves my hair, not to keep the improvement I've already gotten.  I also do it every week because I'm crazy (let's not leave that out) and to cover gray.


----------



## Proudpiscean

JLove74 said:
			
		

> the measurements are correct
> Mix the henna, let it sit for 12 hours
> Mix indigo w/warm water, let it sit for 1 min
> Mix them together - the more indigo, the darker the brown
> 
> Yes, It's OK, to henna weekly. I've done 2 applications in two week (can't wait for week 3 to get here  ) and my hair seems stronger, shiner, shedding has slowed down and i luvvvv the color. The 1st week I did cassia, yesterday I did cassia/henna mix.
> 
> You'll luv it too


 
Thanks so much! I'm transitioning now so my hair will need all the conditioning it can get.....can't wait to get started!  
What site should I order from? I read in earlier threads where some people had problems receiving their orders . Also it seems the Jamilla is the way to go? Do people with natural hair also get the shine that relaxed/texlaxed people do?.... probably not as much, but I'd take what I could get! 
TIA


----------



## sareca

amr501 said:
			
		

> Thanks so much! I'm transitioning now so my hair will need all the conditioning it can get.....can't wait to get started!
> What site should I order from? I read in earlier threads where some people had problems receiving their orders . Also it seems the Jamilla is the way to go? Do people with natural hair also get the shine that relaxed/texlaxed people do?.... probably not as much, but I'd take what I could get!
> TIA


 
Well, I haven't been natural for a while, but I am 10 months post. My new growth shines just as much as the relaxed hair if not more.


----------



## Proudpiscean

sareca said:
			
		

> Well, I haven't been natural for a while, but I am 10 months post. *My new growth shines just as much as the relaxed hair if not more.*


 
Oh that's good to hear! I was wondering if it would because of the difference in textures. Your hair is gorgeous! I hope I get similar results  !


----------



## gelati

Hi everyone, thanks for all the information about Henna but I have a few questions. I looked back at the beginning of the thread and will follow how to apply henna but I don't know what is ACV(I think that's right) and do you have to apply coffee,lemon juice and oils because I want to make this easy as possible. I just want a simple recipe and still get a great reddish color with out all the work. So please can you help me or do you have a thread that can help me to get a beautiful reddish color without alot of ingredients. 

Thankyou so much,
Gelati


----------



## JLove74

amr501 said:
			
		

> Thanks so much! I'm transitioning now so my hair will need all the conditioning it can get.....can't wait to get started!
> *What site should I order from? I read in earlier threads where some people had problems receiving their orders* . Also it seems the Jamilla is the way to go? Do people with natural hair also get the shine that relaxed/texlaxed people do?.... probably not as much, but I'd take what I could get!
> TIA


 
I ordered mine from Hennaforhair.  I did have a problem (they forgot to include something), but within 2 days the problem was cleared up and they even sent me some free indigo and henna.

Where are ya'll ordering Jamila henna from?


----------



## JLove74

gelati said:
			
		

> Hi everyone, thanks for all the information about Henna but I have a few questions. I looked back at the beginning of the thread and will follow how to apply henna but I don't know what is ACV(I think that's right) and do you have to apply coffee,lemon juice and oils because I want to make this easy as possible. I just want a simple recipe and still get a great reddish color with out all the work. So please can you help me or do you have a thread that can help me to get a beautiful reddish color without alot of ingredients.
> 
> Thankyou so much,
> Gelati


 
for a nice reddish color you would use straight henna, just add water, lemon juce and oil if you like.


----------



## Proudpiscean

^^Well, I know that ACV is apple cider vinegar 
Waiting for the experienced henna users to chime in on the rest...because I have never done it.


----------



## sareca

gelati said:
			
		

> Hi everyone, thanks for all the information about Henna but I have a few questions. I looked back at the beginning of the thread and will follow how to apply henna but I don't know what is ACV(I think that's right) and do you have to apply coffee,lemon juice and oils because I want to make this easy as possible. I just want a simple recipe and still get a great reddish color with out all the work. So please can you help me or do you have a thread that can help me to get a beautiful reddish color without alot of ingredients.
> 
> Thankyou so much,
> Gelati


 
ACV = apple cider vinegar 

If you use lemon juice, ACV ,or coffee make sure you dilute them.  You actually only need a few tablespoons of ACV for 2 cups of water to make the water acidic. 

Here's more information in the FAQ.


----------



## gelati

Thanks so much for your help!!!! I just went on Mehandi.com and looked at all the colors.  So don't get a color just just buy straight henna and is lemon juice the best one to mix the henna with.  Also can you mix cinnamon,paprika and turmeric altogether with the henna?  What color will I get?

Thanks,
Gelati


----------



## zora

sareca said:
			
		

> ACV = apple cider vinegar
> 
> If you use lemon juice, ACV ,or coffee make sure you dilute them.  You actually only need a few tablespoons of ACV for 2 cups of water to make the water acidic.
> 
> Here's more information in the FAQ.


Sareca,

if you're trying to maintain a blue black color from the indigo, why do you continue to henna your hair as opposed to just continuing with the indigo weekly?


----------



## goldensensation

gelati said:
			
		

> Thanks so much for your help!!!! I just went on Mehandi.com and looked at all the colors. So don't get a color just just buy straight henna and is lemon juice the best one to mix the henna with. Also can you mix cinnamon,paprika and turmeric altogether with the henna? What color will I get?
> 
> Thanks,
> Gelati


 
ACV is supposed to be gentler than lemon juice. And I have mixed in cinammon before. 

_______

I just ordered more. I'll be doing it next week. I also ordered some pectin and amla- we'll see how that works.


----------



## gelati

Thanks Goldensensation, That's right I just looked at your pictures on the beginning of the thread and your color was so beautiful!!!!  I wrote down all what you used too.  Did you change anything since then?  What kind of henna did you use and did you use water?  Because the color you had is what I want.

Thanks, 
Gelati


----------



## sareca

gelati said:
			
		

> Thanks so much for your help!!!! I just went on Mehandi.com and looked at all the colors. So don't get a color just just buy straight henna and is lemon juice the best one to mix the henna with. Also can you mix cinnamon,paprika and turmeric altogether with the henna? What color will I get?
> 
> Thanks,
> Gelati


 
Catherine's henna doesn't have anything mixed in it. She only sells straight henna, indigo, cassia or amla. The mixes are just people adding other spices to modify the color, but unless you have light colored hair only indigo will significantly change the color. 

My first few henna mixes contained coffee, tumeric, and paprika. The coffee helped and so did the turmeric, but not much. My hair is just too dark. Is your hair light colored? 

I wouldn't recommend lemon juice. Here's my favorite henna mix. 

You'll need

â€¢ 200-300g of Jamila (depending on the length of your hair)
â€¢ About 1-2 cups water (w/ a couple of tablespoons of ACV) 
â€¢ 3 cup sized plastic container with lid 
â€¢ Gloves (henna stains skin and hands) 
â€¢ Plastic wrap 
â€¢ Your favorite hair oil

Here's how I do it: 

Mix the Jamila and as much ACV spiked water as it takes to make a paste about the consistency of oatmeal or pancake batter in the plastic container. Leave it on top of the frig for 12-17 hours. Either apply it after the 17 hours or put it in the frig.
To apply it you'll need three towels.
One to drape over your shoulders (I usually do this in my bra). Clip it on with a hair claw.
One to dry your hair when you're done.
One small face towel to clean up anything that gets on your forehead or ears.

After it's released and you're ready to use it, stir it and add your favorite oil.
Put your gloves on and apply it like you would a relaxer on virgin hair.
Wrap your head tightly in plastic wrap.
Leave it 40-60 minutes w/ heat or w/o heat.
Rinse it. Jamila rinses easily. Try to get the water as close to clear as possible, but don't worry about getting all of it now.
Shampoo and deep condition with a moisturizing deep conditioner for at least 20 minutes.
Now feel free to add lemon juice instead of ACV, but don't use too much. Too much and your hair may feel rough or dry. Also feel free to add paprika, tumeric, red wine, pomergrate juice or water you want to influence the color, but again not much is visible on dark hair no matter what spices you add. The best way to find out what the color will look like on your hair is by strand testing. 

HTH


----------



## sareca

zora said:
			
		

> Sareca,
> 
> if you're trying to maintain a blue black color from the indigo, why do you continue to henna your hair as opposed to just continuing with the indigo weekly?


 
Conditioning. Indigo doesn't condition nearly as well as henna.  My current plan is add unreleased Jamila to sifted indigo as a conditioner and thicker.


----------



## zora

sareca said:
			
		

> Conditioning. Indigo doesn't condition nearly as well has henna.  My current plan is add unreleased Jamila to sifted indigo as a conditioner and thicker.


Ooh okay.  Well, let me know how that goes and I'll be right behind you.  

P.S.  I know you're getting your Ebay stuff in order, but are you accepting orders now via paypal or something?  I want that triple sifted Jamila.


----------



## JustKiya

Brownshugaz said:
			
		

> do any of you think your hair is dependent on henna?


 
Not at all - if I stopped henna'ing, I'm sure that the color and the conditioning effects would still stick around. The conditioning might start to fade after a few months, but I don't think if I stopped henna'ing my hair would go all to pot either..... 



			
				FlowerHair said:
			
		

> I admire all of you that henna every week!
> I know it took me about 2-3 days for my henna to be completely rinsed from my hair, I had to henna on Friday to get everything out by Monday since I couldn't stand in the shower for an hour to get everything out LOL!
> I'll give it another try one of these days just for health's sake.


 
*grins* My trick for a easy rinsing out henna - I mix my henna (which is a VERY thick paste that I premade, let sit until the dye started to release,  and then store in the freezer in ziploc bags - if I didn't have it already made up, I doubt I would have time to do it every week - all I have to do is pull out a bag and let it thaw, which takes about 20 minutes, and I'm ready to henna!) with conditioner (I add the same amount of conditioner as there is henna, so I basically double the volume), and then I add about 1/4 cup of honey to it.  It gives it the PERFECT consistency to go into a dye applicator bottle (which makes life less messy), and it rinses out in minutes without any struggle needed - after being in my hair for well over 12 hours (I usually put the henna in Friday night, and rinse it out some at some point on Saturday - if I need to go out, I tie a lovely headwrap over my showercap, and roll on!  )


----------



## sareca

zora said:
			
		

> Ooh okay. Well, let me know how that goes and I'll be right behind you.
> 
> P.S. I know you're getting your Ebay stuff in order, but are you accepting orders now via paypal or something? I want that triple sifted Jamila.


 
I'm not ready yet. It'll be another month or so, but I'm planning to do paypal.


----------



## goldensensation

gelati said:
			
		

> Thanks Goldensensation, That's right I just looked at your pictures on the beginning of the thread and your color was so beautiful!!!! I wrote down all what you used too. Did you change anything since then? What kind of henna did you use and did you use water? Because the color you had is what I want.
> 
> Thanks,
> Gelati


 
Thanks, gelati!

I use the body art quality henna from mehandi.com. I havent done my own henna in a while, but I think that the last time I did it, I kept everything the same except that I left out the paprika and added the oil AFTER it oxidized. Washing it out with creme of nature in the green bottle and following up with a conditioner (left on for a few minutes) works wonders. This time I am gonna use pectin and amla.

My mom's hair is thriving since I started using henna/indigo on her. It is thicker, stronger and her color is gorgeous (a dark brownish black).


----------



## LovelyLionessa

I bought some henna today from a local Indian grocery store.  The boxes state that it's suitable for hair and hands, that would make it body art quality, right?    The packaging also pictures it's use for henna tattoos as well as for the hair.  I just need some guidance from the henna experts.  The brands are Dulhan Mehendi Deluxe Heena Powder and Shaista Brown Mehndi.


The henna is so finely milled, it's amazing, just like baby powder, it should be a pleasure to use.  Not to mention it was dirt cheap.  But you better believe I will be testing it on my harvested hair first.


----------



## Mestiza

gelati said:
			
		

> Hi everyone, thanks for all the information about Henna but I have a few questions. I looked back at the beginning of the thread and will follow how to apply henna but I don't know what is ACV(I think that's right) and do you have to apply coffee,lemon juice and oils because I want to make this easy as possible. I just want a simple recipe and still get a great reddish color with out all the work. So please can you help me or do you have a thread that can help me to get a beautiful reddish color without alot of ingredients.
> 
> Thankyou so much,
> Gelati



The previous posters have given you great tips. So, I won't be redundant. 
 I just wanted to add that I put petroleum jelly on my skin (as if I'm preparing for a relaxer) b/c I don't want the henna to stain my skin.

Happy Hennaing!


----------



## Mestiza

Priestess said:
			
		

> I bought some henna today from a local Indian grocery store.  The boxes state that it's suitable for hair and hands, that would make it body art quality, right?    The packaging also pictures it's use for henna tattoos as well as for the hair.  I just need some guidance from the henna experts.  The brands are Dulhan Mehendi Deluxe Heena Powder and Shaista Brown Mehndi.
> 
> 
> The henna is so finely milled, it's amazing, just like baby powder, it should be a pleasure to use.  Not to mention it was dirt cheap.  But you better believe I will be testing it on my harvested hair first.



I bought Dulhan Mehendi Deluxe Heena Powder, which is BAQ, a couple of weeks ago and used it the last time that I hennaed my hair. Let me tell you, it was the ABSOLUTE BEST henna that I have EVER used.  It has officially replaced my Reshma brand, which, is great, but Dulhan is better, IMO. I really love it and went back to the store and bought 10 more boxes.  Well, I have to use a lot of henna, anyway.  

I hope that your hair likes the Dulhan Henna as much as mine does.


----------



## Mitre

I have henna my hair 3 times twice with alma and once without any alma. My hands are stain orange and the dye was release but my hair is still black. The first two times that I henna with the alma my hands was stain a light yellow color, I used FNWL henna. My question is why is my hair still black? Is my hair still being condition? even if there is no color change. I leave the henna in overnight and place the heat cap on for 3 hours.


----------



## WomanlyCharm

Tamika said:
			
		

> I have henna my hair 3 times twice with alma and once without any alma. My hands are stain orange and the dye was release but my hair is still black. The first two times that I henna with the alma my hands was stain a light yellow color, I used FNWL henna. My question is why is my hair still black? Is my hair still being condition? even if there is no color change. I leave the henna in overnight and place the heat cap on for 3 hours.



Remember, henna is not a hair dye.

Along with great conditioning benefits, natural henna colors *lighter *hair red.  On *dark *hair, it can leave it with a reddish tint in the sun.  Your hair is always going to look black, it will just have a red shine.

And you may want to wear gloves while applying the henna!   I hate having yellow hands.


----------



## Kimberly

Each application is getting eaier and easier and a little less messy.  

The first time it was runny like cake batter and dripped all over the place.  The second time it was thick and balls would roll off of my head and fall all over the place (but it was soft, so I was still able to spread it onto my hair).  This time, I think I finally got it just right... 

The first time, I didn't have enough and had to rush back and mix up some more.  The second time, I had way too much and ended up having to dump it becuase I didn't store it properly and it molded!  This time I had the perfect amount to do my whole big head and I didn't have anything left over. 

I got this henna from the Indian market and, like someone else said, it's like green baby powder.  I used about 50g of henna and 50g of amla powder.  6ozs of plain yogurt, juice from one fresh squeezed lemon, two tablespoons of ACV, then I eyeballed some castor oil, evoo, and about 3 tablespoons of conditioner.  I added more oil and some conditioner this time because my hair has been feeling a little "strong" (hard to explain but it's almost a stripped feeling or like it does after I use a heavy protein) and required a lot of conditioning afterwards to get it to the silky feel.  I'm trying to get strong and silky at one time.

I just put it in and I'd like to leave it in for about 2 hours but I'm supposed to have a date this afternoon and I would have to get this stuff rinsed out before I start to get ready.

I love you guys.


----------



## LovelyLionessa

Mestiza said:
			
		

> I bought Dulhan Mehendi Deluxe Heena Powder, which is BAQ, a couple of weeks ago and used it the last time that I hennaed my hair. Let me tell you, it was the ABSOLUTE BEST henna that I have EVER used.  It has officially replaced my Reshma brand, which, is great, but Dulhan is better, IMO. I really love it and went back to the store and bought 10 more boxes.  Well, I have to use a lot of henna, anyway.
> 
> I hope that your hair likes the Dulhan Henna as much as mine does.


 


Thanks a million, Mestiza.  I sent you a pm, you've got mail!


----------



## LovelyLionessa

Kimberly said:
			
		

> Each application is getting eaier and easier and a little less messy.
> 
> The first time it was runny like cake batter and dripped all over the place. The second time it was thick and balls would roll off of my head and fall all over the place (but it was soft, so I was still able to spread it onto my hair). This time, I think I finally got it just right...
> 
> The first time, I didn't have enough and had to rush back and mix up some more. The second time, I had way too much and ended up having to dump it becuase I didn't store it properly and it molded!  This time I had the perfect amount to do my whole big head and I didn't have anything left over.
> 
> I got this henna from the Indian market and, like someone else said, it's like green baby powder. I used about 50g of henna and 50g of amla powder. 6ozs of plain yogurt, juice from one fresh squeezed lemon, two tablespoons of ACV, then I eyeballed some castor oil, evoo, and about 3 tablespoons of conditioner. I added more oil and some conditioner this time because my hair has been feeling a little "strong" (hard to explain but it's almost a stripped feeling or like it does after I use a heavy protein) and required a lot of conditioning afterwards to get it to the silky feel. I'm trying to get strong and silky at one time.
> 
> I just put it in and I'd like to leave it in for about 2 hours but I'm supposed to have a date this afternoon and I would have to get this stuff rinsed out before I start to get ready.
> 
> I love you guys.


 

BTW Kimberly, what brand did you get from your local Indian market? Happy Hennaing and good luck finding your perfect blend of moisture and strength.


----------



## Lavendar

Hey Vixxen and anyone else using herbs in the mix!  How and when are you mixing your herbs with your henna?  I have some hibiscus petals, bhrinraj, shikakai, and something else with a B that I am too lazy to get up and get the spelling for.  I am wondering if I should mix these in before or after release and if I should mix them with water first and then add or what?????   Thanks!


----------



## fancypants007

sareca said:
			
		

> Okey-doe-key. Thanks!



Sareca, as I promised, the boxes of Jamila henna both have the words "superior quality henna". One of the boxes packaging is shiny than the other 27 boxes so I'm assuming that one is the super super sifted version. Anyhow, I will be using one of them this saturday and hopefully hope I will be getting more auburny highlights. I can see it now throughout my hair if I look at it. It doesn't appear to be black, but a reddish black if that makes sense. I just love henna and I'm so thankful that I didn't listen to my hairdresser and how henna is sooooooo drying for our hair. My hair has improved tremendously since I started back using it which I believe was in July. I'm loving my hair and I love henna.


----------



## sareca

fancypants007 said:
			
		

> Sareca, as I promised, the boxes of Jamila henna both have the words "superior quality henna". One of the boxes packaging is shiny than the other 27 boxes so I'm assuming that one is the super super sifted version. Anyhow, I will be using one of them this saturday and hopefully hope I will be getting more auburny highlights. I can see it now throughout my hair if I look at it. It doesn't appear to be black, but a reddish black if that makes sense. I just love henna and I'm so thankful that I didn't listen to my hairdresser and how henna is sooooooo drying for our hair. My hair has improved tremendously since I started back using it which I believe was in July. I'm loving my hair and I love henna.


 
Thanks for checking.  I'm glad you're lovin your hair.


----------



## Cichelle

I have used FNWL henna twice and loved it. Maybe it's because I sift it, but I didn't have any trouble rinsing either time. I also got super fast dye release and great color.

BUT

Now that I know I will be using henna on a regular basis, I'm not happy about paying shipping costs and having to watch for the small order charges and having to be around when the UPS man shows up. So today I decided to go out walking and look for Indian stores. I figured there HAD to be some stores nearby that sell henna, since there are plenty of people from India and Pakistan leaving near my neighborhood. 

Well, I DID find an Indian store and to my delight they had boxes of Jamila henna. *They were $1.99 each!* So, if this works well for me, I will be able to buy this locally for CHEAP. I'm really hoping so.


----------



## zora

Cichelle said:
			
		

> I have used FNWL henna twice and loved it. Maybe it's because I sift it, but I didn't have any trouble rinsing either time. I also got super fast dye release and great color.
> 
> BUT
> 
> Now that I know I will be using henna on a regular basis, I'm not happy about paying shipping costs and having to watch for the small order charges and having to be around when the UPS man shows up. So today I decided to go out walking and look for Indian stores. I figured there HAD to be some stores nearby that sell henna, since there are plenty of people from India and Pakistan leaving near my neighborhood.
> 
> Well, I DID find an Indian store and to my delight they had boxes of Jamila henna. *They were $1.99 each!* So, if this works well for me, I will be able to buy this locally for CHEAP. I'm really hoping so.


Wowsers!  I'm off to call my Indian store.


----------



## sareca

You guys are so lucky.  All I had near me was ancient compound henna. If you can't find it near you, there's always wholesale. It's $1.55/box when you get 1000 boxes and you only pay shipping once.


----------



## sareca

Cichelle said:
			
		

> I have used FNWL henna twice and loved it.* Maybe it's because I sift it,* but I didn't have any trouble rinsing either time. I also got super fast dye release and great color.
> 
> BUT
> 
> Now that I know I will be using henna on a regular basis, I'm not happy about paying shipping costs and having to watch for the small order charges and having to be around when the UPS man shows up. So today I decided to go out walking and look for Indian stores. I figured there HAD to be some stores nearby that sell henna, since there are plenty of people from India and Pakistan leaving near my neighborhood.
> 
> Well, I DID find an Indian store and to my delight they had boxes of Jamila henna. They were $1.99 each! So, if this works well for me, I will be able to buy this locally for CHEAP. I'm really hoping so.


 
Cichelle, did you sift it using Catherine's method or did you buy a sifter? I was wondering how effective the pantyhose thing was.


----------



## Cichelle

Hey sareca! I'm embarrassed to say I don't even know what Catherine's method is. I used a mesh colander and tapped the side of it with a knife until all the henna went through. It sifted wonderfully. The colander was stainless steel, though and I know some people say you aren't supposed to use any metal utensils with henna, but I had no problems. 

Recently I tried sifting with pantyhose, though. It sifted well, depending on the type of pantyhose (the ultra sheer worked best), but it took more time and energy.

I guess if this Jamila works out, I won't have to sift.


----------



## Mizani_Mrs

YAY!  I am sooooo glad i read thru this loooong thread....It took me like 3 weeks to read all 100 pages but i finally did!  Sareca you just made my day when you said that Mumtaz Al Roosa was recommended!!!  This is because the Indian store down the street from my house, they sell the 100g kits for like $1.39. I am soooooo happy!  I was searching online to see if i can find a review of this henna.  Now i dont have to worry about shipping charges. though it is possible that the boxes can be old and won't stain as well.  But its all good cause i am more concerned about the conditioning properties than the coloring...   YAY, thanks Sareca for the info!!!!    I think i love you!!!    



			
				sareca said:
			
		

> Actually, I ordered from the regular wholesale website (not the special request form). We ordered 10,000g of MDH and a couple of pounds of amla. A guy called and asked if we were using the henna on our hair (the amla tipped him off). We said yes and he said we didn't want to use MDH henna on hair. He said it leaves a green cast. He recommended Jamila and Mumtaz Al-Aroosa Henna. We got half and half. So I still have 2,500g of Mumtaz Al-Aroosa (which is also tripled sifted) that I haven't tried yet. The chick that does my henna tattoos confirmed that some hennas leave a green cast on skin that would not look good on hair. But she also said Jamila (all varieties) was great for hair. My boxes of Jamila say "body art quality" in really tiny writing. Do me a favor and see if yours says that too. I thought that was how they designated the difference between the two.
> 
> But it bares repeating... All Jamila's rock!


----------



## Mizani_Mrs

Yay Priestess i found some quality henna at my local Indian store too.  but i just wanted to reply to you because i also purchased that Vatika oil that you have in your siggy pic, for $1.99.  I haven't used it yet but i will soon.  I also purchased some Dakur Alma oil, and some alma powder.  Yay, me!!!




			
				Priestess said:
			
		

> I bought some henna today from a local Indian grocery store.  The boxes state that it's suitable for hair and hands, that would make it body art quality, right?    The packaging also pictures it's use for henna tattoos as well as for the hair.  I just need some guidance from the henna experts.  The brands are Dulhan Mehendi Deluxe Heena Powder and Shaista Brown Mehndi.
> 
> 
> The henna is so finely milled, it's amazing, just like baby powder, it should be a pleasure to use.  Not to mention it was dirt cheap.  But you better believe I will be testing it on my harvested hair first.


----------



## sareca

Cichelle said:
			
		

> Hey sareca! I'm embarrassed to say I don't even know what Catherine's method is. I used a mesh colander and tapped the side of it with a knife until all the henna went through. It sifted wonderfully. The colander was stainless steel, though and I know some people say you aren't supposed to use any metal utensils with henna, but I had no problems.
> 
> Recently I tried sifting with pantyhose, though. It sifted well, depending on the type of pantyhose (the ultra sheer worked best), but it took more time and energy.
> 
> I guess if this Jamila works out, I won't have to sift.


 
Here's Catherine's method, but I like yours better. http://www.hennapage.com/henna/how/sift.html

I use metal too. Traditionally henna was mixed in a special silver bowl. Also, Vixxen pointed out that there's a metal tip on the body art applicator. 

If you brought Jamila your sifting days are over. I've yet to find a pre-sifted indigo so I think I'm going to have to do it myself.


----------



## sareca

Mizani_Mrs said:
			
		

> YAY! I am sooooo glad i read thru this loooong thread....It took me like 3 weeks to read all 100 pages but i finally did!


 Congrats! I know it's a lot of information to process.


			
				Mizani_Mrs said:
			
		

> Sareca you just made my day when you said that Mumtaz Al Roosa was recommended!!! This is because the Indian store down the street from my house, they sell the 100g kits for like $1.39. I am soooooo happy!


Mumtaz is considered high quality. I haven't used it yet, but I'm expecting good things. From what I can tell it is triple sifted, BAQ, and very smooth.


			
				Mizani_Mrs said:
			
		

> I was searching online to see if i can find a review of this henna. Now i dont have to worry about shipping charges. though it is possible that the boxes can be old and won't stain as well. But its all good cause i am more concerned about the conditioning properties than the coloring...


It depends on how old it is. Look for the least dusty packages. But honestly, at $1.39 for BAQ henna *I* would try it.  I think the color properties fade faster than the conditioning properties do. Don't use too much terp and strand test. Did you check out the FAQ?


			
				Mizani_Mrs said:
			
		

> YAY, thanks Sareca for the info!!!! I think i love you!!!


----------



## Aveena

Sareca I am a convert!  I just bought some BAQ from Henna for Hair. I think I'm going to try this formula: 

http://www.hennaforhair.com/mixes/chanda/ 

Which is basically 

BAQ Henna
Indigo 
Amla

I'll be sure to take b4 and after pics once the products come in... I haven't finished this thread, but I think I'm going to try it anyway. 

Thx!


----------



## douglala

Wow!!! I haven't been in this thread in about a week and there are so many new henna users....  

So I just tried to order some more Amla from fromnaturewithlove and they are completly sold out, of ALL sizes  

Sareca - I think we can ask FNWL for your commissions..


----------



## Kimberly

Okay.  I hennaed yesterday again with the black henna and amla powder.  My hair is not black.  I just noticed in the restroom at work (and I'm actually here late making this post even though I have a computer at home )  BUT the color is lovely!   I went back in three times to look at it under that light.  I have not seen my hair out in the sun or in any real good light, I guess, so I was shocked!  My hair feels so much thicker and stronger...I just hope I can keep it up while I'm away.


----------



## sareca

douglala said:
			
		

> Wow!!! I haven't been in this thread in about a week and there are so many new henna users....
> 
> So I just tried to order some more Amla from fromnaturewithlove and they are completly sold out, of ALL sizes
> 
> *Sareca - I think we can ask FNWL for your commissions..*


 
It's good stuff.  Did I tell ya'll I like it better than Catherine's?  It's kinda like the difference between regular henna and Jamila. It's a lot smoother.


----------



## sareca

Kimberly said:
			
		

> Okay. I hennaed yesterday again with the black henna and amla powder. My hair is not black. I just noticed in the restroom at work (and I'm actually here late making this post even though I have a computer at home ) BUT the color is lovely!  I went back in three times to look at it under that light. I have not seen my hair out in the sun or in any real good light, I guess, so I was shocked! My hair feels so much thicker and stronger...I just hope I can keep it up while I'm away.


 
Congrats! Even when you think it's not possible to get stronger or thicker your next treatment will prove you wrong.  

Mine wasn't that dark after the first time either, the second time was much deep black.


----------



## sareca

Fran said:
			
		

> Sareca I am a convert!  I just bought some BAQ from Henna for Hair. I think I'm going to try this formula:
> 
> http://www.hennaforhair.com/mixes/chanda/
> 
> Which is basically
> 
> BAQ Henna
> Indigo
> Amla
> 
> I'll be sure to take b4 and after pics once the products come in... I haven't finished this thread, but I think I'm going to try it anyway.
> 
> Thx!


 
Welcome aboard Fran.  Chanda's got a good mix. It's a little heavy on the vinegar tho. The oil should be enough to get good dye release. Just make sure you deep condition after you rinse and don't forget your strand test.


----------



## Kimberly

sareca said:
			
		

> Congrats! Even when you think it's not possible to get stronger or thicker your next treatment will prove you wrong.
> 
> Mine wasn't that dark after the first time either, the second time was much deep black.



I understand except this was my third time...I guess I'm going to have to hunt down some indigo if I truly want it black.


----------



## WomanlyCharm

This is why I really love this board...we share such great info with each other! 
Welcome to the henna revolution ladies...I know you're gonna love it!


----------



## LovelyLionessa

Mizani_Mrs said:
			
		

> Yay Priestess i found some quality henna at my local Indian store too. but i just wanted to reply to you because i also purchased that Vatika oil that you have in your siggy pic, for $1.99. I haven't used it yet but i will soon. I also purchased some Dakur Alma oil, and some alma powder. Yay, me!!!


 
Hey, girl that's awesome, way to go on the Indian store goodies!  I was paying so much more at the health food store and BSS but I notice the Indian variety of henna is way smoother and cheaper too.   

I love that Dabur Vatika oil, coconut oil is the first ingriedient in it so the oil does solidfy in a heartbeat.  I just put it on top of my toaster oven while on so it's ready to use.  You are sooo lucky, I wanted that Alma oil, but my store didn't have it, or the powder.     Oh well.  Congratulations on your loot!


----------



## Mizani_Mrs

fyi....Sorry i cannot remember where i read it, but i was browsing a few of the henna sites.   It is recommended not to use metal/silver because the acid (or whatever) in henna can cause the metal to tarnish.   So this is why it is recommended to use plastic, i haven't read of any harm to your hair or anything...



			
				sareca said:
			
		

> Here's Catherine's method, but I like yours better. http://www.hennapage.com/henna/how/sift.html
> 
> I use metal too. Traditionally henna was mixed in a special silver bowl. Also, Vixxen pointed out that there's a metal tip on the body art applicator.
> 
> If you brought Jamila your sifting days are over. I've yet to find a pre-sifted indigo so I think I'm going to have to do it myself.


----------



## sareca

Kimberly said:
			
		

> I understand except this was my third time...I guess I'm going to have to hunt down some indigo if I truly want it black.


 
Oh! I thought you were using indigo.  Yes, indigo makes all the difference... even half indigo will make a dramatic difference.

http://images17.fotki.com/v4/filezt6L/eb329/4/435236/3548335/henna_comparisoncopy-1.jpg


----------



## sareca

Mizani_Mrs said:
			
		

> fyi....Sorry i cannot remember where i read it, but i was browsing a few of the henna sites. It is recommended not to use metal/silver because the acid (or whatever) in henna can cause the metal to tarnish. So this is why it is recommended to use plastic, i haven't read of any harm to your hair or anything...


 
Ah!  I believe that. But, I don't think henna is acidic by itself I bet it's the terp tarnishing stuff.

*Traditional East Indian
Silver mixing bowl with ethnic
print and paddle.

*






*$ 8.00 per set US*


http://www.mehndiskinart.com


----------



## Blu217

I have been researching this, but I don't understand why some users are adding herbs, wine or coffee to their mixes; what do these things do? 

Also, I'm worried about the coloring effect of henna. I love my natural color, which is a streaky dark auburn; people often think it's a dye job. If I use straight henna, am I likely to turn red and lose my highlights? I read that henna is permanent once you apply it. I'm not interested in using cassia.


----------



## sareca

Blu217 said:
			
		

> I have been researching this, but I don't understand why some users are adding herbs, wine or coffee to their mixes; what do these things do?


 
Red wine, coffee, and some fruit juices are acidic. Anything acidic will help the dye release from henna. Releasing the dye makes it more available to color your hair, but even if you don't use any terps (acidic elements) henna will still make your hair red. Any strongly colored spices or terps you add will influence the color henna deposits.  So pretend red wine isn't acidic.  Adding it will make henna stain more red simply  because the red color in the wine will contribute. Add to that the acidity and you've got the making of some very red hair, assuming you have light colored hair. This is all sort of a moot point on dark hair. 

Spices are not terps, but can slightly push the color of henna to a warmer or cooler red.

Herbs are added to better condition the hair. I like amla (which is actually a fruit), but I use it alone instead of adding it to my henna.



			
				Blu217 said:
			
		

> Also, I'm worried about the coloring effect of henna. I love my natural color, which is a streaky dark auburn; people often think it's a dye job. If I use straight henna, *am I likely to turn red and lose my highlights*? I read that henna is permanent once you apply it. I'm not interested in using cassia.


 
YES!  Henna WILL make your highlights dark/meduim red.  Although it's a wonderful conditioner, henna has been used as a red dye (for skin and hair) for thousands of years. It's a conditioner, but it's also a dye.

Why aren't interested in cassia?   You sound like the perfect candidate. A cassia/amla mix would condition well without changing your color.


----------



## JLove74

Blu217 said:
			
		

> I have been researching this, but I don't understand why some users are adding herbs, wine or coffee to their mixes; what do these things do?
> 
> Also, I'm worried about the coloring effect of henna. I love my natural color, which is a streaky dark auburn; people often think it's a dye job. If I use straight henna, am I likely to turn red and lose my highlights? I read that henna is permanent once you apply it. I'm not interested in using cassia.


 
If you don't want any color released used some Cassia?


----------



## Blu217

Everything I've read says cassia can't compare to the henna; I want the best result possible. I'm not totally averse to going red (might be fun), but I don't think I want perma-red. Perhaps one of the lighter-colored brownish mixes on hennaforhair would be to my liking and deposit less obvious color. 

But the more you henna, the more color you get... so I gotta decide between strengthening/conditioning and losing my pretty natural color.  

Thanks, ladies!


----------



## sareca

I've been braided for over a month now (wow has it been that long). I usually only leave my braids in for a month, but this time I'm going for 7 weeks.  Anyway, the day before takedown (which is usually now) I dust all the exposed ends off each individual braid.  Instead of twisting the hair and dusting, you run the scissors along the braid taking off anything sticking out.  Usually after a month of being unprotected ('cause it's sticking out of the braid) there are splits galore.  Well, guess what?  I found a sunny spot to do my 1 month dusting and there wasn't anything to dust.  I found of couple that were bent at weird angles, but only a few.  I didn't even dust it. I just looked at the henna shine in the light, smiled, and reminded myself to tell ya'll.  This is the second time since May that I've gone to dust my hair and found it didn't need it.  My dusting sessions using lasted days. 

I  henna.


----------



## Cichelle

That's great news, sareca! Man, this henna is so wonderful. I did my third henna treatment and I'm loving it more and more still. You are way ahead of me and I am inspired by you.


----------



## sareca

Cichelle said:
			
		

> That's great news, sareca! Man, this henna is so wonderful. I did my third henna treatment and I'm loving it more and more still. You are way ahead of me and I am inspired by you.


 
Aw, thanks Cichelle  Isn't henna great? Congrats on your third treatment. As many treatments as I've done you'd think it would stop improving, but it doesn't. Everytime I do another one it's better than the last. I keep waiting for it stop, but it hasn't happened yet.


----------



## ~*~ShopAholic~*~

That sounds great Sareca, well I finally got a chance to mix some Reshma Henna up and have it in my hair as I type. I mixed it with one of the recipes from Hennaforhair, and hoping to get a nice auburn color if not at least that shine you have and the conditioning benefits, it wasn't messy at all I actually applied mine like I do my conditioner. 
I added: 1 cup of lemon juice
             1 cup of distilled water
             a few tablespoons of Amla oil
             and some Eucalyptus oil (which feels sooooo good on my scalp, like a cool menthally thing going on, lol)
I mixed all that up w/100g. of the henna and it's still about a 1/4 of it left which my daughter is begging me to put it in her hair, lol. I let it sit on top of my bathroom over the toilet thing for over 24 hrs. so I hope to see some color. I wrapped a towel around my head that I heated up in the microwave twice already because my mom is under the dryer w/a rollerset, I really wanted to sit under there for atleast 1/2 an hr. anyway I'll post my pics later.


----------



## sareca

I can't wait to see it.  Don't forget to DC after you rinse.  The lemon juice can be a little drying for some folks.


----------



## Synthia

Sarica,   I just finished reading your amazing fotki journal on Henna. It really simplied the process for me -- because all these threads have been overwhelming and caused me to keep delaying the henna.   I was worried about the what ifs ... but your journal addressed all the fears.   I do have one question. I want soft black or natural black hair WITHOUT blue tones. I do NOT want blue black hair. So, any recommendations since indigo is by nature blue black?  Thanks.


----------



## MSLONG

I'm a believer!! 

I just did my first treatment today.  I must admit that I was a little overwhelmed by all the info about henna.  After reading through all the posts about henna, I decided to take the plunge.

I used the Mumtaz AlRoosa henna and i'm in love!!!  I didnt have any problems rinsing with the Alroosa.  The only problem I had was that when I rinsed, my hair was unnaturally strong and seemed a little tangled.  I must have used 6 different conditioners in an effort to combat the problem.  I finally decided to DC with heat for about 40 minutes and that did the trick.  My hair was soft, yet strong.  I was able to comb through my hair without losing any strands.

Although the process was very time consuming, the benefits are definately worth it.  My hair and I want to give a special thanks to Sareca and VWVixxen for helping the ladies of LHCF see the "henna light"!!!


----------



## sareca

Synthia said:
			
		

> Sarica, I just finished reading your amazing fotki journal on Henna. It really simplied the process for me -- because all these threads have been overwhelming and caused me to keep delaying the henna. I was worried about the what ifs ... but your journal addressed all the fears. I do have one question. I want soft black or natural black hair WITHOUT blue tones. I do NOT want blue black hair. So, any recommendations since indigo is by nature blue black? Thanks.


Thanks.  I would start with a 50-50 mix, if you don't want the red from straight henna or the blue-black from straight indigo. Henna and indigo mixed didn't give me blue tones. It gave me very, very, dark red, but the only way to know for sure what it will look like on your hair is a strand test.


----------



## sareca

MSLONG said:
			
		

> I'm a believer!!
> 
> I just did my first treatment today. I must admit that I was a little overwhelmed by all the info about henna. After reading through all the posts about henna, I decided to take the plunge.
> 
> I used the Mumtaz AlRoosa henna and i'm in love!!! I didnt have any problems rinsing with the Alroosa. The only problem I had was that when I rinsed, my hair was unnaturally strong and seemed a little tangled. I must have used 6 different conditioners in an effort to combat the problem. I finally decided to DC with heat for about 40 minutes and that did the trick. My hair was soft, yet strong. I was able to comb through my hair without losing any strands.
> 
> Although the process was very time consuming, the benefits are definately worth it. My hair and I want to give a special thanks to Sareca and VWVixxen for helping the ladies of LHCF see the "henna light"!!!


 
Yay!   Another convert.  Congrats. Did you take pics?


----------



## MSLONG

Thanks

I am going to wait the three days so that the color can oxidize before I take the pics.

This stuff is a keeper though!!   

BTW: Have you had a chance to use the Mumtaz brand you purchased??


----------



## ~*~ShopAholic~*~

Today has been a busy day for me and my 1st. henna treatment, notice I said first because God willing this will be a keeper for me,  . I took my henna almost everywhere today, lol, and my kids just kept asking me what's that smell,  , the eucalyptus oil was a bit strong I guess, but anyway, I loved my results. 
My hair felt like I did a protein treatment when i rinsed it all out which didn't make my hair hard at all, and my protein treatments are not drying so i was happy. My hair felt heavier if that makes since, and was definately stronger. I didn't receive any color from the looks of it but I have to wait until it dries to really see. Right now I have Humectress cond. in my hair, I had class and an Iftar to attend so I didn't have time to sit under the dryer and do a rollerset or anything so I just put on a plastic cap and ran. Hopefully tomorrow morning it will be dry (I'll be air drying over night), and I can see some kind of color. If not I'll be trying another brand and adding something else to the mix to help bring out the color.


----------



## sareca

MSLONG said:
			
		

> Thanks
> 
> I am going to wait the three days so that the color can oxidize before I take the pics.
> 
> This stuff is a keeper though!!
> 
> BTW: *Have you had a chance to use the Mumtaz brand you purchased??*


 
No,  I'm still braided. I have less than 2 weeks to go tho.


----------



## carameldiva

This is the henna that i got from ebay- i got 2 (500g) orders. It arrived today.

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...90032003327&rd=1&sspagename=STRK:MEWN:IT&rd=1


----------



## JustKiya

carameldiva said:
			
		

> This is the henna that i got from ebay- i got 2 (500g) orders. It arrived today.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ih=019&item=290032003327&rd=1&sspagename=STRK%3AMEWN%3AIT&rd=1


 
Sweet!! That was fast, huh??? You have to share how it turns out after you use it!


----------



## atlqt

carameldiva said:
			
		

> This is the henna that i got from ebay- i got 2 (500g) orders. It arrived today.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ih=019&item=290032003327&rd=1&sspagename=STRK%3AMEWN%3AIT&rd=1


 
Carmeldiva, are you still using the Chestnut color Light Mountain henna from "The Henna Store"?  Just wondering because I ordered some and was planning to use it today 'cause I want my hair lighter than this cherry-cola color that I now have from the Jamila henna (love Jamila henna, though....just want it lighter brown).  Let me know if you had any problems with it or just ordering from eBay due to costs.

Also, did you have to allow time for dye release with the Chestnut mix?  The instructions imply that you can use it right away. THX!

Anyone else have any tips for getting lighter brown results by testing different recipes? Thx, Ladies!!


----------



## carameldiva

atlqt said:
			
		

> Carmeldiva, are you still using the Chestnut color Light Mountain henna from "The Henna Store"?  Just wondering because I ordered some and was planning to use it today 'cause I want my hair lighter than this cherry-cola color that I now have from the Jamila henna (love Jamila henna, though....just want it lighter brown).  Let me know if you had any problems with it or just ordering from eBay due to costs.
> 
> Also, did you have to allow time for dye release with the Chestnut mix?  The instructions imply that you can use it right away. THX!
> 
> Anyone else have any tips for getting lighter brown results by testing different recipes? Thx, Ladies!!




I still have a half bag of the chestnut color light mountain henna from www.thehennacompany.com . To make it liter- i would try adding lemon juice.  And you know what i have never done the dye release thing until last nite- i made a new batch just in case i don't have enough left over in the container in the freezer. After mixing i let it sit out in a tupperware bowl with the lid on and in just three short hours the dye released and the mix changed from green to brown- so i would reccommend doing the dye release even though it will still color your hair without releasing the dye .

My recipes


i have done it with plain hot water. Hot water, amalaki and fo-ti powder. Hot water, amalaki, fo-ti powder, red wine, honey and ground cloves.  

Also lemon juice should help release the dye faster just like the red wine.


----------



## carameldiva

nappywomyn said:
			
		

> Sweet!! That was fast, huh??? You have to share how it turns out after you use it!



Yeah- it was very fast- in all i paid $33.73 for 1000 g of henna and that included the shipping and handling. So i think that was a great price. I promise to share my results as soon as i use it. My experience ordering from "evergreenen" on ebay was great and i would highly reccommend anyone purchasing from him.


----------



## alexstin

I thought I'd post this here since I'm  not using henna for gray coverage.

This question was posted to me on another board I frequent. What advice would you give her. Thanks in advance:

*I have shoulder length hair, but greys are occasionally sprouting (and a lot are coming in around my face )...that is why I started using the henna. I am getting a coppery color on the grey hairs, which I am sure will darken with more applications. I am surprised at how quickly the greys around my face are always coming in...I thought i had read about people just mixing enough to put on re-growth and applying it.

Would I have to worry about getting the strands evenly colored with the rest of my hair (med-dark brown), if i just do touch ups on the new growth? Would I have to worry about too much henna deposit on my hair? Is it ok to do all my hair every 3-4 weeks?*


----------



## sareca

Hmmm, sounds like she doesn't understand that henna is a conditioner too. So, basically she doesn't understand what henna is. I'd start with the standard stuff or point her to Catherine's page about henna (and compound henna). 

I henna to cover gray and my grays are pretty saturated with color after the second treatment. So, right now I have 1/2 an inch of gray at my roots and the rest of the strand is a dark copper color. After I've henna'd twice that 1/2 an inch of gray NG will be the same color as the rest of the strand. So I can't tell where the last time stopped and the next application started.


----------



## ~*~ShopAholic~*~

It's been 3 days since my henna treatment, and that day I let the hair airdry w/o adding my usual leave-ins, I also haven't put anything in my hair and my hair is still silky soft and moisturized it's like I have new strands of hair on my head, I could never go w/o my leave-ins or atleast moisturizing period atleast once in 3 days. I believe it was the combination of the henna treatment and the Humectress DC. I can't wait for sunday to do my second treatment, even though I didn't receive any color the conditioning effects were so good I don't even care for color right now.


----------



## SparklingFlame

Ok ladies. I went to the Indian store and bought some Afshan Mehndi Henna Powder. The lady and man at the store told me the only ingredient was henna b/c I couldnt read the lable (but you know I went home and looked it up on the net right?). The woman said it was for the hair and she only and one box left. Mnay women must be buying right?

A few min ago I mixed hot water, some amla oil I got from them and a little bit of ACV b/c I dont want it to be too drying. Tomorrow I will add EVOO and coconut oil to it before I apply it. This is my first henna so wish me luck ya'll!

Oh! The henna was very well sifted. Not stems sticks or anything. One question though. Since my hair is jet black, it wont turn any noticable colors will it? When I do my strand test do I have to let it stay on the hair for an hr?

ETA: I only put in a little bit of the amla oil (Dabur) b/c I thought I read somewhere on here that it was drying. Am I right? TIA!


----------



## Mitre

I have henna 6 times and my hair is still black in fact it look blacker I donot ues indigo. what is the point of using the indigo anyway


----------



## LaNecia

naturallady said:
			
		

> Ok ladies. I went to the Indian store and bought some Afshan Mehndi Henna Powder. The lady and man at the store told me the only ingredient was henna b/c I couldnt read the lable (but you know I went home and looked it up on the net right?). The woman said it was for the hair and she only and one box left. Mnay women must be buying right?
> 
> A few min ago I mixed hot water, some amla oil I got from them and a little bit of ACV b/c I dont want it to be too drying. Tomorrow I will add EVOO and coconut oil to it before I apply it. This is my first henna so wish me luck ya'll!
> 
> Oh! The henna was very well sifted. Not stems sticks or anything. One question though. Since my hair is jet black, it wont turn any noticable colors will it? When I do my strand test do I have to let it stay on the hair for an hr?
> 
> ETA: I only put in a little bit of the amla oil (Dabur) b/c I thought I read somewhere on here that it was drying. Am I right? TIA!




That's the same henna I use primarily unless my local store is out. I really like it, though it's not as nice as the Jamila. 

The Henna can be a bit drying on the hair, you will probably the most noticeable difference after your first and second applications. As far as color goes, they may be some depositing of the reddish tint inspite of the dark color of your hair. It will PROBABLY look more like highlights than actual color changed. If you're really concerned about color change, be sure to do the strand test and leave it on a MINIMUM of an hour (I'd say two to three). Henna deposits color with each treatment until your hair reaches a maximum 'saturation' point.

Hope that helps!!

Ok, back to work, love ya'll!


----------



## SparklingFlame

Thanks VW!!!


----------



## EishBuhgeish

Hey yall,

I stumbled upon another henna site and I thought yall might find it helpful. It list the different types of henna, what colors they give and all that.

http://www.everydayhenna.com


----------



## WomanlyCharm

EishBuhgeish said:
			
		

> Hey yall,
> 
> I stumbled upon another henna site and I thought yall might find it helpful. It list the different types of henna, what colors they give and all that.
> 
> http://www.everydayhenna.com



Yep, that was HennaJoy's website...looks like it's up and running again, under new management.
The info I found there was phenomenal.  It definately helped me decide to go ahead and slop this stuff on my head.


----------



## sareca

Hey ya'll, I took my braids out and I get to henna again!  I'm so excited.  I'm going to start as soon as the carpet cleaners leave.

I'm using unreleased Mumtaz, 2 tablespoons of AVC (just cause it's time for acidifying anyway), water, coconut oil.


----------



## EishBuhgeish

sareca said:
			
		

> Hey ya'll, I took my braids out and I get to henna again! I'm so excited. I'm going to start as soon as the carpet cleaners leave.
> 
> I'm using unreleased Mumtaz, 2 tablespoons of AVC (just cause it's time for acidifying anyway), water, coconut oil.


 
Wow, your hair is gorgeous! I only wish my hair was as thick...


----------



## EishBuhgeish

I bought some henna from a local indian store, got my red wine vinegar, lavendar oil, vatika oil (thinkin bout using just coconut oil cuz this stuff is jah expensive)....Is there anything else I need?



Additional question: This past Sunday, I relaxed my hair, it came out underprocessed. I want to do a corrective relaxer within the month. Will henna be able to lessen my kinks by a considerable amount so I wont have to corrective relaxer AND is there a waiting period between a relaxer and a henna treatment?


----------



## sareca

EishBuhgeish said:
			
		

> Wow, your hair is gorgeous! I only wish my hair was as thick...


 
Thanks. I have a serious case of hair anorexia right now.


----------



## BrownBetty

Sareca,

When you make the amla rinse what do you strain it with?  I did one last week and had to cw to get the amla bits out.

Your hair is looking good.


----------



## sareca

MissVee said:
			
		

> Sareca,
> 
> When you make the amla rinse what do you strain it with? I did one last week and had to cw to get the amla bits out.


 
The last time  I used a tea ball.  I can't find my regular strainer, but anything with a fine mesh will work.  It needs to be the ones that are so small you can't stick a need through the net.



			
				MissVee said:
			
		

> Your hair is looking good.


 
Thanks


----------



## sareca

So I used Mumtaz for the first time last night. It's ground very fine like Jamila. It is smooth like Jamla, but it had stuff in it.  It wasn't a lot of stuff, but I'm so used to none from Jamila that it was very annoying. I'm going to try sifting it.  

Yes! I know I'm spoiled.


----------



## MSLONG

All man Sareca,  

I was hoping that the Mumtaz would not disappoint you.  (sorry!)
I've got some Jamila on the way.. I cant wait to try this stuff.


----------



## SparklingFlame

OK, I hennad last night for the first time and heres the review:

I mixed henna, a little ACV cuz I heard it was kinda drying , amla oil, and paprika. I slapped it on and sat under the dryer for 40 min (couldnt do an hour~I struggled with the 40 min!) I used a brand called Afshan and it was very powdery and washed out well although I still had very small pieces of stuff left in my hair. Is this normal??

Anyways I noticed that my hair seems to be stronger. I cant say I have a lot of shine but doesnt that come with more hennas? It seems a wee bit dry too but I'm sure my QB heavy cream will take care of it. I will give this another spin before I say if I love it or hate it b/c I wasnt able to really pack it on like the tutorial on the hennaforhair sites model. I think I like it though, but I'll need to do it again to get the results I want. I'll post pics in my fotki in a little bit.


----------



## sareca

MSLONG said:
			
		

> All man Sareca,
> 
> I was hoping that the Mumtaz would not disappoint you. (sorry!)
> I've got some Jamila on the way.. I cant wait to try this stuff.


 
You have no reason to apologize. Remember, I brought 2500g of Mumtaz when I brought my precious Jamila. I've had it for months and months. Mumtaz is much better than the non-branded stuff Catherine sells, but I despise rinsing leaves out of my hair. It had very little, but even that is too much for spoiled rotten people. :wink2: If I had to rank them in order of least to greatest quality I'd say (Catherine's henna, Mumtaz, Jamila). It's still good, it's just not as good as Jamila IMO. But it does seem to have conditioned as well and colored as well as Jamila.


----------



## SparklingFlame

Another question/obsevation. 

I have very thick hair. After my henna treatment last night it was *SUPER THICK!!!! *Is this normal? I could barely handle it.


----------



## alexstin

naturallady said:
			
		

> Another question/obsevation.
> 
> I have very thick hair. After my henna treatment last night it was *SUPER THICK!!!! *Is this normal? I could barely handle it.




See, now you're scaring me. I want to start hennaing my daughter's natural hair at some point. Henna hs made my relaxed hair thicker and I can't even imagine if hers gets thicker.


----------



## SparklingFlame

So it does make the hair thicker?? OMGoodness! I gotta go back to the drawing board with this one. Check out my henna album and you'll see how much thicker my hair has gotten.


----------



## Mestiza

EishBuhgeish said:
			
		

> I bought some henna from a local indian store, got my red wine vinegar, lavendar oil, vatika oil (thinkin bout using just coconut oil cuz this stuff is jah expensive)....Is there anything else I need?
> 
> 
> 
> Additional question: This past Sunday, I relaxed my hair, it came out underprocessed. I want to do a corrective relaxer within the month. *Will henna be able to lessen my kinks by a considerable amount so I wont have to corrective relaxer* AND is there a waiting period between a relaxer and a henna treatment?



That very well could happen. My waves are a lot looser, now.


----------



## Mestiza

naturallady said:
			
		

> Another question/obsevation.
> 
> I have very thick hair. After my henna treatment last night it was *SUPER THICK!!!! *Is this normal? I could barely handle it.



My hair was already thick and I thought that it couldn't get any thicker. I have been pleasantly surprised.  My hair is super thick, now and I love it. I am having a problem w/ using bobby pins that will accomodate my hair. I like to wrap my large scrunchies around my hair twice, but that it almost impossible, now. I tried doing it a couple of days ago and my SO laid down laughing. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 He said that it looked like I was putting myself in a headlock. I fought w/ that thing and vowed that I would not be doing that, again. I've been looking for even larger scrunchies, but haven't been able to find any.


----------



## Swanstyle

*Another HAPPY Henna/Indigo Convert! Did it SOLO.*

*I was scared. Had cut off all chemically (texture) treated hair off about 2 or 3 weeks ago. Ordered henna, indigo, amla from hennaforhair. Waited 3 days...then I just 'bit the bullet' and did it myself. (even though not really recommend to do the henna/indigo thing solo). Had no choice- my family member(s) all of a sudden had better things to do. sooo....erplexed *

*I copied instructions and suggestions found on this "Do Y'all Henna?" thread as well as the website....then (after testing the harvested hair successfully)...with the creative use of mirrors, covering my hairline, ears, face and neck with petroleum jelly, covering my body with a long beauty shop cape, towels, cotton salon coil for drips, saran wrap, plastic caps, plenty of plastic gloves,towel clamped around neck, lots of newpaper and the one thing that really made the difference doing it solo: a plastic hair shampoo funnel-that you use for the elderly or people that can't bend back to a sink- I just turned it around with the funnel in front (looks weird like an elephant trunk sorta but really works for me). I actually use this 'reverse' funnel when I normally wash/condition my hair because the elastic tightens just enough to prevent drips and wetting my neckline- so I was already comfortable using it...*

*I did it and it looks great. My hair is BLACK with a dark auburn hue when the light hits it. I love it. I was going to do the indigo in a week to get it blue-black but I changed my mind. Everything else went well too. Now I know what everybody is talking about...I'm sold. Henna, Indigo, Amla...:trampolin *

*THANK YOU ALL for being generous and sharing all of your experiences!!!!*

*nylatinjazz*


----------



## Mestiza

nylatinjazz said:
			
		

> *I was scared. Had cut off all chemically (texture) treated hair off about 2 or 3 weeks ago. Ordered henna, indigo, amla from hennaforhair. Waited 3 days...then I just 'bit the bullet' and did it myself. (even though not really recommend to do the henna/indigo thing solo). Had no choice- my family member(s) all of a sudden had better things to do. sooo....erplexed *
> 
> *I copied instructions and suggestions found on this "Do Y'all Henna?" thread as well as the website....then (after testing the harvested hair successfully)...with the creative use of mirrors, covering my hairline, ears, face and neck with petroleum jelly, covering my body with a long beauty shop cape, towels, cotton salon coil for drips, saran wrap, plastic caps, plenty of plastic gloves,towel clamped around neck, lots of newpaper and the one thing that really made the difference doing it solo: a plastic hair shampoo funnel-that you use for the elderly or people that can't bend back to a sink- I just turned it around with the funnel in front (looks weird like an elephant trunk sorta but really works for me). I actually use this 'reverse' funnel when I normally wash/condition my hair because the elastic tightens just enough to prevent drips and wetting my neckline- so I was already comfortable using it...*
> 
> *I did it and it looks great. My hair is BLACK with a dark auburn hue when the light hits it. I love it. I was going to do the indigo in a week to get it blue-black but I changed my mind. Everything else went well too. Now I know what everybody is talking about...I'm sold. Henna, Indigo, Amla...:trampolin *
> 
> *THANK YOU ALL for being generous and sharing all of your experiences!!!!*
> 
> *nylatinjazz*


Yay!  That's great news! If you love your hennaed hair, now then, you're going to be elated after more use. It gets better and better.


----------



## sareca

Congrats, nylatinjazz!


----------



## WomanlyCharm

Yea nylatinjazz!   Welcome to the henna revolution!


----------



## Mestiza

I'm sitting under the dryer w/ Mumtaz Al-Aroosa Henna on my hair as I type. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




This was my mix:


Mumtaz Al-Aroosa Henna
Hot Water mixed w/ ACV
Coconut Oil

This henna is an odd, vibrant green color, whereas, the other henna that I've used has been more along the lines of a natural green color.

I did let the dye release. I applied the super smooth and creamy henna mix to my hair and slept w/ it on my hair (feels like it weighs 10 lbs. ), overnight.

I'll post back w/ my results, later.


----------



## sareca

Mestiza said:
			
		

> I'm sitting under the dryer w/ Mumtaz Al-Aroosa Henna on my hair as I type.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This was my mix:
> 
> Mumtaz Al-Aroosa Henna
> Hot Water mixed w/ ACV
> Coconut Oil
> *This henna is an odd, vibrant green color, whereas, the other henna that I've used has been more along the lines of a natural green color.*
> 
> I did let the dye release. I applied the super smooth and creamy henna mix to my hair and slept w/ it on my hair (feels like it weighs 10 lbs. ), overnight.
> 
> I'll post back w/ my results, later.


 
I thought it was such an oddly bright green color I actually took pictures of it. I felt like gumby.


----------



## Mestiza

sareca said:
			
		

> I thought it was such an oddly bright green color I actually took pictures of it. I felt like gumby.


I'm happy to know that it wasn't just me. I thought that my eyes were playing tricks on me. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I feel like gumby, too, but a big, heavy-headed one. 

My neck is hurting like you wouldn't believe. My SO is gonna have to give me a massage, today.

I'm about to go rinse this henna out, right now.


----------



## angellazette

So yesterday I did another henna/amla mix.  I used warm distilled water and warm ACV then placed my cup in a plastic bag.  I sat it in a window sill in direct light.  I had dye release within two hours!  On top of that, I sat under a hooded dryer for a while.  Dag I should've monitored how long I left it on cause I am loving how intense the color is with this one!  I'll just estimate and say I left it in for about three hours.  My grays have a cranberry color now, I love it.  

http://public.fotki.com/angelic012/hair-1/2006/random_photos/henna.html


----------



## alexstin

angellazette said:
			
		

> So yesterday I did another henna/amla mix.  I used warm distilled water and warm ACV then placed my cup in a plastic bag.  I sat it in a window sill in direct light.  I had dye release within two hours!  On top of that, I sat under a hooded dryer for a while.  Dag I should've monitored how long I left it on cause I am loving how intense the color is with this one!  I'll just estimate and say I left it in for about three hours.  My grays have a cranberry color now, I love it.
> 
> http://images19.fotki.com/v292/photos/3/366011/3763127/henna-vi.jpg




Very pretty!!!


----------



## goldensensation

angellazette said:
			
		

> So yesterday I did another henna/amla mix. I used warm distilled water and warm ACV then placed my cup in a plastic bag. I sat it in a window sill in direct light. I had dye release within two hours! On top of that, I sat under a hooded dryer for a while. Dag I should've monitored how long I left it on cause I am loving how intense the color is with this one! I'll just estimate and say I left it in for about three hours. My grays have a cranberry color now, I love it.
> 
> http://public.fotki.com/angelic012/hair-1/2006/random_photos/henna.html


 
Your hair looks very pretty!


----------



## ~*~ShopAholic~*~

Nice, i like the color and texture. 


			
				angellazette said:
			
		

> So yesterday I did another henna/amla mix. I used warm distilled water and warm ACV then placed my cup in a plastic bag. I sat it in a window sill in direct light. I had dye release within two hours! On top of that, I sat under a hooded dryer for a while. Dag I should've monitored how long I left it on cause I am loving how intense the color is with this one! I'll just estimate and say I left it in for about three hours. My grays have a cranberry color now, I love it.
> 
> http://public.fotki.com/angelic012/hair-1/2006/random_photos/henna.html


You are not alone on that one, my hair is not nowhere near as thick as yours but my hair felt much thicker/heavier when I was rinsing, I'm happy about this whole henna thing. I actually want to try using this MDH Henna powder this time, but I don't have that much info on it. 
Has anyone ever used this one? or know if it's a good one? TIA 




			
				naturallady said:
			
		

> So it does make the hair thicker?? OMGoodness! I gotta go back to the drawing board with this one. Check out my henna album and you'll see how much thicker my hair has gotten.


----------



## sareca

A couple of people have told me not to use MDH on hair because it leaves a green cast. But I've never used it.


----------



## Mestiza

angellazette said:
			
		

> So yesterday I did another henna/amla mix.  I used warm distilled water and warm ACV then placed my cup in a plastic bag.  I sat it in a window sill in direct light.  I had dye release within two hours!  On top of that, I sat under a hooded dryer for a while.  Dag I should've monitored how long I left it on cause I am loving how intense the color is with this one!  I'll just estimate and say I left it in for about three hours.  My grays have a cranberry color now, I love it.
> 
> http://public.fotki.com/angelic012/hair-1/2006/random_photos/henna.html


   Your hair looks so pretty!


----------



## Mestiza

Mestiza said:
			
		

> I'm sitting under the dryer w/ Mumtaz Al-Aroosa Henna on my hair as I type.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This was my mix:
> Mumtaz Al-Aroosa Henna
> Hot Water mixed w/ ACV
> Coconut Oil
> This henna is an odd, vibrant green color, whereas, the other henna that I've used has been more along the lines of a natural green color.
> 
> I did let the dye release. I applied the super smooth and creamy henna mix to my hair and slept w/ it on my hair (feels like it weighs 10 lbs. ), overnight.
> 
> I'll post back w/ my results, later.


I just finished rinsing the  Mumtaz Al-Aroosa Henna out of my hair. I will NEVER EVER use it, again!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Not only is my neck sore, but it, and some areas of my head,  are swollen.  Parts of my scalp look and feel raw! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Something told me not to use it when I saw that it was bright green, but after the strand test came out okay, I proceeded.

I did have some Surge 14 that I forgot that I had and was trying to use up, a few days ago, but I washed my hair between then, and today. If this doesn't get any better in a few days, then, I'll call my doctor.

I'm under the dryer w/ my moisturizing conditioner on my hair. When I'm done rinsing that out, I'm going to put some Aloe Vera Gel on my scalp.

BTW, I do have very sensitive skin.


----------



## alexstin

Oh wow, Mestiza.   I hope it heals quickly.


----------



## carameldiva

Sorry that you had such a bad experience Mestiza.


----------



## carameldiva

Nice hair, Angellazette.


----------



## Mestiza

Thank you alexstin and carameldiva!  

I hope that no one else has an experience like that. I'm so glad that I only bought 4 boxes of the Mumtaz Al-Aroosa Henna. When I buy more henna, it will be Dulhan or Reshma. I still want to try the Jamila, but if it's an unusual color, then, I won't.


----------



## angellazette

Sorry to hear that Mestiza...



Thanks ladies!!


----------



## Mizani_Mrs

Wow mestiza i'm sorry to hear about your experience.   I have used the Mumtaz twice with no problem.   If u look on the hennaforhair site they show microscopical pics of various brands of henna....most of the henna brands do contain fine sand as well as green dye.  If i can remember correctly, Jamilla was the only brand that didnt' have green dye specs.  So this can be the reason why mumtaz has a lime greenish color...its supposed to give the effect that the henna is supergreen therefore will leave a super-red stain, which is false.    But i already knew mumtaz had green specs in it, so that is why i did 3 harvest tests with a huge glob of hair just to make sure that it wouldn't give a greenish cast.   Assuming dye is the issue, you probably will need to solely use Jamilla since it doesnt have green dye...


----------



## zora

Mestiza said:
			
		

> I just finished rinsing the  Mumtaz Al-Aroosa Henna out of my hair. I will NEVER EVER use it, again!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not only is my neck sore, but it, and some areas of my head,  are swollen.  Parts of my scalp look and feel raw!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Something told me not to use it when I saw that it was bright green, but after the strand test came out okay, I proceeded.
> 
> I did have some Surge 14 that I forgot that I had and was trying to use up, a few days ago, but I washed my hair between then, and today. If this doesn't get any better in a few days, then, I'll call my doctor.
> 
> I'm under the dryer w/ my moisturizing conditioner on my hair. When I'm done rinsing that out, I'm going to put some Aloe Vera Gel on my scalp.
> 
> BTW, I do have very sensitive skin.


Woah, what happened?  It burned your scalp?  How does your hair look?


----------



## Mizani_Mrs

My 2nd henna application!   I henna'd my hair for the 2nd time saturday!  I used Mumtaz henna.  On friday nite, I probably used 1/5th of the box, mixed with 1/7th of the box of Amla powder, then I added enough of the Vatika oil to make a peanut butter like paste.   I then added enough hot tap water to give the right consistency.  (too lazy to use boiled hot water) I let sit overnite.   the next morning, i just lazily coated my hair with it....i didn't do anything to prep such as newspaper, vaseline, etc, i just used gloves and sectioned my hair in 4 and i just slapped it in. then i squeezed/massaged my hair so that it was fully covered.  My hair was covered but  it wasn't runny.    I wrapped with plastic wrap, put on a showercap and i laid a red towel on my pillow and i watched tv for maybe 2hrs.   I then rinsed my hair really well,  washed with CON poo, rinsed really well.  my hair did feel somewhat hard but not nearly as hard as my first application.  I think its because this time i used alot of the vatika oil, which is primarily coconut oil which softens my hair.   then applied pourosity control conditioner which softened my hair up immediately!  I detangled just a tad bit...i rinsed it out after 5mins...then i applied humecto and put on a showercap. i kept this on for like 2hrs.   (the first henna app, i used elucence MB conditioner and my hair was hugely hard and tangled!!!) jI rinsed and to my surprise i was able to detangle without even using a leave-in.   I did add UBH and mizani sheen spray as my leave ins and continued to detangle and i blowed out my roots and let my hair airdry.  My hair has a more burgandy cast to it, rather than a cinnamon that it was (from using colourshines).  I love it.  My hair is thicker and i love the texture...I didn't loose as much hair as i usually loose when i'm detangling so i am so very glad.    So i will continue to use this Mumtaz henna and i will use it without indigo for a few times to see how red it will become but i'm dying to dye my hair black so i'll be purchasing some indigo soon!!


----------



## LovelyLionessa

Mestiza said:
			
		

> I just finished rinsing the Mumtaz Al-Aroosa Henna out of my hair. I will NEVER EVER use it, again!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not only is my neck sore, but it, and some areas of my head, are swollen.  Parts of my scalp look and feel raw!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Something told me not to use it when I saw that it was bright green, but after the strand test came out okay, I proceeded.
> 
> I did have some Surge 14 that I forgot that I had and was trying to use up, a few days ago, but I washed my hair between then, and today. If this doesn't get any better in a few days, then, I'll call my doctor.
> 
> I'm under the dryer w/ my moisturizing conditioner on my hair. When I'm done rinsing that out, I'm going to put some Aloe Vera Gel on my scalp.
> 
> BTW, I do have very sensitive skin.


 

Oh my gosh, I am so sorry that happened to you!  I hope your scalp and neck feel better soon!  The Aloe Vera gel should do the trick.  I wonder if the Surge made your scalp extra sensitive.  I seem to remember reading old posts about that happening to other LHCFers.  Let us know how you're doing, Mestiza.


----------



## sareca

Wow, that's terrible Mestiza.    I didn't have any irrritation, but I only left mine on for an hour.


----------



## Sweetcoco82

Mestiza said:
			
		

> I just finished rinsing the Mumtaz Al-Aroosa Henna out of my hair. I will NEVER EVER use it, again!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not only is my neck sore, but it, and some areas of my head, are swollen.  Parts of my scalp look and feel raw!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Something told me not to use it when I saw that it was bright green, but after the strand test came out okay, I proceeded.
> 
> I did have some Surge 14 that I forgot that I had and was trying to use up, a few days ago, but I washed my hair between then, and today. If this doesn't get any better in a few days, then, I'll call my doctor.
> 
> I'm under the dryer w/ my moisturizing conditioner on my hair. When I'm done rinsing that out, I'm going to put some Aloe Vera Gel on my scalp.
> 
> BTW, I do have very sensitive skin.


 
I didn't read the whole thread, but was this your first time ever using henna. I have a friend who is allergic to it. So maybe it was an allergic reaction. I hope you feel better.


----------



## sareca

Sweetcoco82 said:
			
		

> I didn't read the whole thread, but was this your first time ever using henna. I have a friend who is allergic to it. So maybe it was an allergic reaction. I hope you feel better.


 
It certainly sounds like she's allergic.  At least to Mumtaz.


----------



## sareca

It's been three days so my Mumtaz application has oxidized. I decided to take a few pics to make sure nothing weird has happened. Mestiza has me scared. That green was kinda of surreal. 









You know what the brownish yellow spots are? The reflection of the SUN!  Henna has made my hair so shiny it reflects *sunlight*.  *WTW? *This stuff never ceases to amaze me. 

Anyway, there doesn't appear to be any other strangeness. I took a few more pics. They're in my album.

Mestiza, I'm not in the medical profession, but I think you should go to the doctor tomorrow. I just remember something else. When I was rinsing the Mumtaz I got some in my eye and it burned like fire. The other hennas have never burned like that.


----------



## goldensensation

Mestiza, I'm sorry to hear about your allergic reaction. I agree with Sareca, go to a doctor tomorrow. And maybe you should rinse under cool water as your final rinse.  

Sareca, your hair is sooooooo shiny!


----------



## Mestiza

Thank you, ladies for your concern! You all are so sweet. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I just put some Vitamin E and Aloe Vera Gel on my scalp. My head is throbbing and hurts even when I barely touch it. It feels like it's on fire. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I've experienced worse pain than this in my life so, I can handle it, thus far. I might have to call my doctor on tomorrow, though.

I need to get my SO to help me put a little more Aloe Vera Gel on my scalp, but I'll be back.


----------



## sareca

Emu oil helps when I've had microdermabrasion or have sore pimples.


----------



## sareca

goldensensation said:
			
		

> Mestiza, I'm sorry to hear about your allergic reaction. I agree with Sareca, go to a doctor tomorrow. And maybe you should rinse under cool water as your final rinse.
> 
> *Sareca, your hair is sooooooo shiny! *


 
It looks like it's greasy, but there's only about a tablespoon of avocado oil and nothing comes off on my hands when I rub it.  erplexed  That's straight henna shine.

I  henna.  Except when it's making people burn like fire


----------



## Mestiza

Mizani_Mrs said:
			
		

> Wow mestiza i'm sorry to hear about your experience.   I have used the Mumtaz twice with no problem.   If u look on the hennaforhair site they show microscopical pics of various brands of henna....most of the henna brands do contain fine sand as well as green dye.  If i can remember correctly, Jamilla was the only brand that didnt' have green dye specs.  So this can be the reason why mumtaz has a lime greenish color...its supposed to give the effect that the henna is supergreen therefore will leave a super-red stain, which is false.    But i already knew mumtaz had green specs in it, so that is why i did 3 harvest tests with a huge glob of hair just to make sure that it wouldn't give a greenish cast.   Assuming dye is the issue, you probably will need to solely use Jamilla since it doesnt have green dye...


I do remember seeing that.  That Mumtaz must have a heck of a lot of dye in it. The Dulhan shows some specs and dye, too, but it didn't cause any problems for me, thank goodness. I asked the owner of the Indian store to order some Jamila Henna for me. I hope that comes in, soon. Until then, it's Dulhan or Reshma for me.


----------



## Mestiza

zora said:
			
		

> Woah, what happened?  It burned your scalp?  How does your hair look?


After using the Mumtaz Henna, my scalp feels raw and as though it's on fire and my neck and  some areas of my head are very sore and swollen. It didn't harm my hair b/c it hair looks great.


----------



## Mestiza

Priestess said:
			
		

> Oh my gosh, I am so sorry that happened to you!  I hope your scalp and neck feel better soon!  The Aloe Vera gel should do the trick.  I wonder if the Surge made your scalp extra sensitive.  I seem to remember reading old posts about that happening to other LHCFers.  Let us know how you're doing, Mestiza.


Thank you! That's a good question. I'm wondering if the Surge played a role in it, too. I just finished looking at my shed hairs and there are large pieces of my scalp on them.


----------



## Mestiza

sareca said:
			
		

> Wow, that's terrible Mestiza.    I didn't have any irrritation, but I only left mine on for an hour.


I've learned a lesson. When trying a brand of Henna for the first time, DO NOT leave it on overnight b/c if there's a problem w/ it, this allows more time for it to become worse. Please, learn from my mistake, ladies.


----------



## Mestiza

Sweetcoco82 said:
			
		

> I didn't read the whole thread, but was this your first time ever using henna. I have a friend who is allergic to it. So maybe it was an allergic reaction. I hope you feel better.



I've been using Henna since January of this year. 



			
				sareca said:
			
		

> It certainly sounds like she's allergic.  At least to Mumtaz.



I does look as though I'm allergic to the Mumtaz. The Surge could've caused some irritation, of which, I wasn't aware.


----------



## LovelyLionessa

Mestiza said:
			
		

> Thank you! That's a good question. I'm wondering if the Surge played a role in it, too. I just finished looking at my shed hairs and there are large pieces of my scalp on them.


 

Wow, this really sounds like the Surge had a hand in your scalp and skin irritation.  I know Surge did change the formula at one time on the spray, but I remember LHCFers saying the same thing about their scalps peeling from using Surge and there were precautions about using it around touch up time.  That's the thing I remember most about this product when I poured over some old posts, some girls had violent skin reactions to it.  Perhaps the overnight henna treatment "sealed" in the Surge and the products combined brought out this mega irritation.   Maybe you could also get an aloe vera plant and break off pieces for the pure gel for additional healing.


----------



## Mestiza

sareca said:
			
		

> It's been three days so my Mumtaz application has oxidized. I decided to take a few pics to make sure nothing weird has happened. Mestiza has me scared. That green was kinda of surreal.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You know what the brownish yellow spots are? The reflection of the SUN!  Henna has made my hair so shiny it reflects *sunlight*.  *WTW? *This stuff never ceases to amaze me.
> 
> Anyway, there doesn't appear to be any other strangeness. I took a few more pics. They're in my album.
> 
> Mestiza, I'm not in the medical profession, but I think you should go to the doctor tomorrow. I just remember something else. *When I was rinsing the Mumtaz I got some in my eye and it burned like fire. The other hennas have never burned like that. *


That green was so bright and unusual. They must use some potent dye in that Mumtaz.

It burned your eyes, Sareca!  OMG!

My scalp isn't burning as much,now. I just noticed that my shoulder is sore and swollen, now.  I may have to call my doctor, tonight if this gets any worse.

BTW, your hair looks pretty, as usual.



			
				sareca said:
			
		

> Emu oil helps when I've had microdermabrasion or have sore pimples.


If I had Emu Oil, I would definitely give it a try.


----------



## Mestiza

goldensensation said:
			
		

> Mestiza, I'm sorry to hear about your allergic reaction. I agree with Sareca, go to a doctor tomorrow. And maybe you should rinse under cool water as your final rinse.
> 
> Sareca, your hair is sooooooo shiny!


Thanks! I may give him a call, tonight.

It took me a lot longer to rinse my hair b/c I stayed under icy cold water for a loooooong time. I had hoped that it would cool my head down, but it still burned when I got out of the shower.


----------



## sareca

Mestiza said:
			
		

> Thanks! I may give him a call, tonight.
> 
> It took me a lot longer to rinse my hair b/c I stayed under icy cold water for a loooooong time. I had hoped that it would cool my head down, but it still burned when I got out of the shower.


 
This isn't right at all.  I don't think you should sleep on it. Is there an after hours walk-in clinic or ER nearby?  They'll know what to do.


----------



## sareca

Mestiza said:
			
		

> Thank you! That's a good question. I'm wondering if the Surge played a role in it, too. I just finished looking at my shed hairs and there are *large pieces of my scalp on them*.


 
Aaaaahhhh! WHAT? I know you're a grown woman, but call NOW!


----------



## sareca

Mestiza said:
			
		

> That green was so bright and unusual. They must use some potent dye in that Mumtaz.
> 
> *It buned your eyes, Sareca!  OMG!*
> 
> My scalp isn't burning as much,now. I just noticed that my shoulder is sore and swollen, now.  I may have to call my doctor, tonight if this gets any worse.
> 
> BTW, your hair looks pretty, as usual.
> 
> If I had Emu Oil, I would definitely give it a try.


 
They did and totally forgot to tell you guys. I'm so sorry! Since they didn't stay red for long I forgot. I'm so sad right now.


----------



## Mestiza

Update:

The swelling has become worse and it's harder for me to move my shoulder. I called my Doctor and his Nurse told me that he's out of town. I told her what's going on and she said that i'm having a severe allergic reaction. She called in a medication and  told me to take Benadryl, immediately. She told me to make sure that someone keeps an eye on me and if my condition becomes worse to go the hospital, immediately and not to take this, lightly. She's going to have my Doctor to call me.


----------



## Mestiza

Priestess said:
			
		

> Wow, this really sounds like the Surge had a hand in your scalp and skin irritation.  I know Surge did change the formula at one time on the spray, but I remember LHCFers saying the same thing about their scalps peeling from using Surge and there were precautions about using it around touch up time.  That's the thing I remember most about this product when I poured over some old posts, some girls had violent skin reactions to it.  Perhaps the overnight henna treatment "sealed" in the Surge and the products combined brought out this mega irritation.   Maybe you could also get an aloe vera plant and break off pieces for the pure gel for additional healing.



That's certainly something to consider. I used Surge a while ago and didn't have this reaction. So, I don't know if I've suddenly become very sensitive to it, or not. I really think that it's the Mumtaz Henna, especially, since I'm experiencing more swelling. It's possible that the Surge played a role in the scalp irritation, but I'm not sure.


----------



## goldensensation

Mestiza said:
			
		

> Update:
> 
> The swelling has become worse and it's harder for me to move my shoulder. I called my Doctor and his Nurse told me that he's out of town. I told her what's going on and she said that i'm having a severe allergic reaction. She called in a medication and told me to take Benadryl, immediately. She told me to make sure that someone keeps an eye on me and if my condition becomes worse to go the hospital, immediately and not to take this, lightly. She's going to have my Doctor to call me.


 
Oh, wow. Take that Benadryl immediately.

Feel better, Mestiza.


----------



## Mestiza

sareca said:
			
		

> They did and totally forgot to tell you guys. I'm so sorry! Since they didn't stay red for long I forgot. I'm so sad right now.


Sareca, you have nothing to be sorry, or to feel sad, about b/c you haven't done anything wrong. 

Companies should let people know when their ingredients include more than just Henna.


----------



## Mestiza

goldensensation said:
			
		

> Oh, wow. Take that Benadryl immediately.
> 
> Feel better, Mestiza.



Thanks, goldensensation! My medicine was just dropped off and I just finished taking it.


----------



## ~*~ShopAholic~*~

Thanks Sareca, I'll use it for body art then. 

*@ Mestiza Hope ya feel better soon,  .*


			
				sareca said:
			
		

> A couple of people have told me not to use MDH on hair because it leaves a green cast. But I've never used it.


----------



## Mestiza

My SO is furious w/ me and fussing. He said that I don't need to be putting chemicals on my hair. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I told him that I thought that I was using only henna on my hair, which, is NOT a chemical. He said that he's going to throw away all of my henna b/c the next time, I might not be so lucky. I've tried explaining to him that henna is not the problem, it's whatever else was in that Mumtaz Henna. I have used Reshma and Dulhan and never had anything close to this to happen. He will NOT be throwing my henna away b/c I will hurt him when I'm feeling better and he knows it.

He told me that I don't need to be sitting up on the computer. I should be laying in bed getting some rest. I am going to bed, early, but I don't want to go, right now.


----------



## Mestiza

Thanks, BeautifulWideEyes!

Ladies, I must say this.

* Please, do not let this experience that I'm having w/ the Mumtaz Henna make anyone fearful of using henna. Henna is FANTASTIC, but that brand is not for me.*


----------



## Cooyah

(((((Mestiza)))) If you can PLEASE see a doctor tomorrow or go into the ER. sorry this happened and I hope ur better soon


----------



## angellazette

Girl get you some rest and hope you feel better soon!!!!


----------



## Mestiza

Cooyah said:
			
		

> (((((Mestiza)))) If you can PLEASE see a doctor tomorrow or go into the ER. sorry this happened and I hope ur better soon


Thank you, Cooyah! If I don't feel any better in the morning, then I'm definitely going to see a doctor.


----------



## Mestiza

angellazette said:
			
		

> Girl get you some rest and hope you feel better soon!!!!


I'm not experiencing any new swelling or symptoms. I guess my medicine is kicking in, now, b/c I'm getting so sleepy. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I'm taking your advice, right now. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Goodnight, ladies!


----------



## sareca

Mestiza said:
			
		

> I'm not experiencing any new swelling or symptoms. I guess my medicine is kicking in, now, b/c I'm getting so sleepy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm taking your advice, right now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Goodnight, ladies!


 
Goodnight. We'll be looking for an update in the morning. 

Sweet dreams.


----------



## fancypants007

Sareca I have a question for you. What color did you get when you used the Jamila henna compared to the henna from Catherine? I used the Jamila henna and the few gray hairs I have were more lighter in color than Catherine's brand which were more burgundy and I left it on for about 5 hours. I know they have different harvests of Jamila but do you know how long Jamila henna lasts? I did order a $7.95 box of Jamila henna from the same people you recommended and I will be trying that at the end of the month to see if I get a better color. I'm just wondering if the henna is fresh (2006 harvest) the color is more intense than if it has been harvested in later years. If it's harvested in later years, do you think the conditioning will still be effective? My inquirying mind wants to know.


----------



## Cichelle

Mestiza, how are you today? I've been thinking about you and hoping you feel better! I'm so sorry you had that kind of reaction. Please let us know how you are doing when you can.


----------



## sareca

fancypants007 said:
			
		

> Sareca I have a question for you. What color did you get when you used the Jamila henna compared to the henna from Catherine? I used the Jamila henna and the few gray hairs I have were more lighter in color than Catherine's brand which were more burgundy and I left it on for about 5 hours. I know they have different harvests of Jamila but do you know how long Jamila henna lasts? I did order a $7.95 box of Jamila henna from the same people you recommended and I will be trying that at the end of the month to see if I get a better color. I'm just wondering if the henna is fresh (2006 harvest) the color is more intense than if it has been harvested in later years. If it's harvested in later years, do you think the conditioning will still be effective? My inquirying mind wants to know.


 
How often do you henna? I only ask because most of us repeat applications so often that even if we were to use last year's crop we probably wouldn't notice a difference.  IMO, people that henna once every 3-6 months would be able to tell, but us weekenders probaby wouldn't. I found Jamila colored and conditioned better, but if Catherine's brand works better for you I say stay with that. 

ETA: Oh, I didn't answer your question.  I'm not sure how long Jamila lasts.  But I think of it like spices. They degrade faster once exposed to the air. So as long as you haven't opened the box I think last year's crop is fine.


----------



## sareca

Mestiza, sometimes people can develop allergic reactions spontaneously, to stuff they've used for decades. A friend of the family did that with aspirin. She took it like always and had a very bad reaction and *could never take it again*. I'm not saying that's happening here (heaven forbid :wink2, but you might want to do a skin test with your other henna brands just to be sure.


----------



## fancypants007

sareca said:
			
		

> How often do you henna? I only ask because most of us repeat applications so often that even if we were to use last year's crop we probably wouldn't notice a difference.  IMO, people that henna once every 3-6 months would be able to tell, but us weekenders probaby wouldn't. I found Jamila colored and conditioned better, but if Catherine's brand works better for you I say stay with that.
> 
> ETA: Oh, I didn't answer your question.  I'm not sure how long Jamila lasts.  But I think of it like spices. They degrade faster once exposed to the air. So as long as you haven't opened the box I think last year's crop is fine.



I was just curious. I usually try to henna every two weeks. I think part of the problem is I need to use more henna to do my hair and that way I can slop it on, instead of using it sparingly. I was at first using 100gr, then 150gr, but I think I need to use 200gr. I start off slopping it on my hair, and then when I see I'm not going to have enough to do my hair, i use it sparingly. I just need to use more which I will be doing the end of this month. I guess I'm just anxious to see the auburny color, and I just don't see it as much. Maybe in the sun it will show up better and then again, perhaps it's really there because I know that henna is cumulative and I just might be pleasantly surprised to find out that my hair does have the auburny effect afterall. Thanks for responding!


----------



## Mestiza

Cichelle said:
			
		

> Mestiza, how are you today? I've been thinking about you and hoping you feel better! I'm so sorry you had that kind of reaction. Please let us know how you are doing when you can.


Thank you, Cichelle!

Update:

Ladies, I'm feeling better this morning. The swelling has gone down a little bit. My scalp is not burning anymore, but it's very sore. I spoke w/ the Nurse, again and my Doctor. They told me: not to use or even touch the Mumtaz Henna, again; not to open the package b/c I could inhale some of the powder and it could cause problems for me; discard the containers that I used to mix it in b/c whatever I'm allergic to could've seeped into the plastic containers. They don't have to worry about me using Mumtaz Henna EVER, again.


----------



## victorious

Mestiza, I'm glad you're feeling a little better.  I hope it all clears up soon.


----------



## Mestiza

sareca said:
			
		

> Mestiza, sometimes people can develop allergic reactions spontaneously, to stuff they've used for decades. A friend of the family did that with aspirin. She took it like always and had a very bad reaction and *could never take it again*. I'm not saying that's happening here (heaven forbid :wink2, but you might want to do a skin test with your other henna brands just to be sure.


From now on, I will be doing a skin test.  I hope that I haven't developed an allergy to henna.  My Doctor and his Nurse think that I am allergic to the Mumtaz Henna. She is familiar w/ henna and told me that it should NEVER be bright green.  What color is Jamila Henna? I would like to try it since I keep hearing that it's the best henna, but if it has an odd color, then, I'll have to avoid it, too. The Dulhan and Reshma brands of henna haven't caused any problems for me. So, I may have to stick w/ those.


----------



## sareca

Mestiza said:
			
		

> From now on, I will be doing a skin test.  I hope that I haven't developed an allergy to henna.  My Doctor and his Nurse think that I am allergic to the Mumtaz Henna. She is familiar w/ henna and told me that it should NEVER be bright green. *What color is Jamila Henna?* I would like to try it since I keep hearing that it's the best henna, but if it has an odd color, then, I'll have to avoid it, too. The Dulhan and Reshma brands of henna haven't caused any problems for me. So, I may have to stick w/ those.


 
Jamila is olive green. But ITA, that you should stick to the ones you've already tried with success. 

This bugs me because Mumtaz is supposed to be 100% BAQ henna. They didn't inject green dye. It's naturally occuring, just in higher concentration than the other brands, right?


----------



## Mestiza

victorious said:
			
		

> Mestiza, I'm glad you're feeling a little better.  I hope it all clears up soon.


Thank you!



			
				sareca said:
			
		

> Jamila is olive green. But ITA, that you should stick to the ones you've already tried with success.
> 
> This bugs me because Mumtaz is supposed to be 100% BAQ henna. They didn't inject green dye. It's naturally occuring, just in higher concentration than the other brands, right?


Dulhan and Reshma are an olive green color, too, unlike Mumtaz, which, I thought was supposed to be 100% BAQ, also.


----------



## LovelyLionessa

Mestiza, I'm glad you're on the mend.  I'm so sorry you had that reaction to Mumtaz.  Keep us posted girl.


----------



## WomanlyCharm

Oh my goodness, Mestiza, I'm glad to hear you're recovering.  See, this is why I'm so afraid to use anything other than the henna I get from certain venders, I just know something like this will happen to me! 

Feel better!


----------



## Mizani_Mrs

Wow Mestiza you seriously scared me, reading these posts.  I was very worried about you.  I've had a similiar reaction to using permenant hair dye.  I'm severely allergic to that PPD ingredient in hair dye.  I used to dye like maybe 7yrs ago and i would always get an itchy burny scalp and then the last time i dyed, my scalp burned so bad then the next day i had blisters in my scalp and my the blisters would ooze and cause a hardness to stiffen my hair... i mean it was really gross and very scary.  it was very traumatic.

anyway,  sareca....from reading that henna site when she was comparing the henna brands...this is what i got from it:  She said that from what she can microscopically see...all hennas from India contain specs of green dye.   And most of the hennas also contain fine sand.  the sand of course is to make a bigger crop...and the green dye is for the eye appeal.   Now the dye and the fine sand are both considered safe and nonhazardous to use on the skin which is why they are still considered BAQ.  Because the dyes nor the sand should not be harmful.  Even the regular Jamilla has green dye and sand in it, BUT that premium Jamilla does not have dye nor sand in it.   So i figure that for some freakish reason, Mumtaz decided to use a freakishly green dye to distinguish themselves.  but the other companies either aren't using as much dye or they are using a green dye that is very close to the natural color of henna.   Also the tests show that they have sand, but it doesn't show the percantage so maybe certain brands contain a higher henna- to- sand ratio which could explain why some hennas stain better.   I'm just speaking theroretically based on all of the webpages that Sareca pointed us too....  I did alot of research before i decided to henna, but i only got 2 sessions under my belt, so this is just food for thought so you can create your own conclusions...

I think i'm going to ask my local indian store if they would stock Jamila henna...




			
				sareca said:
			
		

> Jamila is olive green. But ITA, that you should stick to the ones you've already tried with success.
> 
> This bugs me because Mumtaz is supposed to be 100% BAQ henna. They didn't inject green dye. It's naturally occuring, just in higher concentration than the other brands, right?


----------



## Mestiza

Update:

Ladies, I'm feeling much better than I did on yesterday. My scalp isn't burning, but it is somewhat tender. The swelling of my head, neck and shoulder is diminishing. I can move my arm/shoulder easier, now. The medicine is helping me a great deal, but has me drowsy and feeling like I'm floating.   I've been trying to fight sleep all day. Just when I'm about to doze off, someone calls to check on me. I should sleep good, tonight.

As soon as I've healed completely, I'm re-joining the Henna Revolution. Mumtaz Henna is to me what green Kryptonite is to Superman! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 So, I'm avoiding it like the plague. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









 all for being so caring!


----------



## Mestiza

Mizani_Mrs said:
			
		

> Wow Mestiza you seriously scared me, reading these posts.  I was very worried about you.  I've had a similiar reaction to using permenant hair dye.  I'm severely allergic to that PPD ingredient in hair dye.  I used to dye like maybe 7yrs ago and i would always get an itchy burny scalp and then the last time i dyed, my scalp burned so bad then the next day i had blisters in my scalp and my the blisters would ooze and cause a hardness to stiffen my hair... i mean it was really gross and very scary.  it was very traumatic.
> 
> anyway,  sareca....from reading that henna site when she was comparing the henna brands...this is what i got from it:  She said that from what she can microscopically see...all hennas from India contain specs of green dye.   And most of the hennas also contain fine sand.  the sand of course is to make a bigger crop...and the green dye is for the eye appeal.   Now the dye and the fine sand are both considered safe and nonhazardous to use on the skin which is why they are still considered BAQ.  Because the dyes nor the sand should not be harmful.  Even the regular Jamilla has green dye and sand in it, BUT that premium Jamilla does not have dye nor sand in it.   So i figure that for some freakish reason, Mumtaz decided to use a freakishly green dye to distinguish themselves.  but the other companies either aren't using as much dye or they are using a green dye that is very close to the natural color of henna.   Also the tests show that they have sand, but it doesn't show the percantage so maybe certain brands contain a higher henna- to- sand ratio which could explain why some hennas stain better.   I'm just speaking theroretically based on all of the webpages that Sareca pointed us too....  I did alot of research before i decided to henna, but i only got 2 sessions under my belt, so this is just food for thought so you can create your own conclusions...
> 
> I think i'm going to ask my local indian store if they would stock Jamila henna...




I can imagine how traumatic that must have been for you.  That's a reminder of just how dangerous some chemicals and ingredients can be.

Mumtaz Henna must have some potent dye in it b/c I've never seen henna look screaming green like that. I will carefully inspect every box of henna that I buy and if it looks odd, then, I won't use it.


----------



## LovelyLionessa

OT: Mestiza your icons are soooo funny!!  LMAO!!


----------



## LadyJ76

Mizani_Mrs said:
			
		

> Wow Mestiza you seriously scared me, reading these posts. I was very worried about you. I've had a similiar reaction to using permenant hair dye. I'm severely allergic to that PPD ingredient in hair dye. I used to dye like maybe 7yrs ago and i would always get an itchy burny scalp and then the last time i dyed, my scalp burned so bad then the next day i had blisters in my scalp and my the blisters would ooze and cause a hardness to stiffen my hair... i mean it was really gross and very scary. it was very traumatic.
> 
> anyway, sareca....from reading that henna site when she was comparing the henna brands...this is what i got from it: She said that from what she can microscopically see...all hennas from India contain specs of green dye. And most of the hennas also contain fine sand. the sand of course is to make a bigger crop...and the green dye is for the eye appeal. Now the dye and the fine sand are both considered safe and nonhazardous to use on the skin which is why they are still considered BAQ. Because the dyes nor the sand should not be harmful. Even the regular Jamilla has green dye and sand in it, BUT that premium Jamilla does not have dye nor sand in it. So i figure that for some freakish reason, Mumtaz decided to use a freakishly green dye to distinguish themselves. but the other companies either aren't using as much dye or they are using a green dye that is very close to the natural color of henna. Also the tests show that they have sand, but it doesn't show the percantage so maybe certain brands contain a higher henna- to- sand ratio which could explain why some hennas stain better. I'm just speaking theroretically based on all of the webpages that Sareca pointed us too.... I did alot of research before i decided to henna, but i only got 2 sessions under my belt, so this is just food for thought so you can create your own conclusions...
> 
> I think i'm going to ask my local indian store if they would stock Jamila henna...


 
Mizani Mrs,

Thank you for that information about the different Hennas.  A friend of mine is going to India and asked if she could bring anything back for me. Based your research,  I guess I'll be asking her for the Jamilla brand.  I'm lovin LHCF for all the knowledge and support. This was very helpful, thanks again.


----------



## Brownshugaz

Will henna make my hair thicker? My hair is already thick I shudder to imagine it any thicker. 
Also, how is it on your scalp?


----------



## Cichelle

Jamila is from Pakistan, right? 

Has anyone tried Yemeni or Moroccan Henna?


----------



## Mestiza

Priestess said:
			
		

> OT: Mestiza your icons are soooo funny!!  LMAO!!



I have to laugh at them, sometimes, myself.


----------



## Mestiza

Brownshugaz said:
			
		

> Will henna make my hair thicker? My hair is already thick I shudder to imagine it any thicker.
> Also, how is it on your scalp?



My hair was already thick and has become even thicker since I started using henna, which, has been fine on my scalp (except for that awful Mumtaz Henna).


----------



## Proudpiscean

I just placed an order for BAQ henna. I want to make sure I purchased the correct one, I will be doing a strand test regardless.  
Is this the Jamilla everyone is talking about?


----------



## Proudpiscean

O.k......who ordered *ALL* the amla powder from 'From Nature with Love'?!
I just went to the site and they are completely out of stock- in every size! I was like dang, ya'll beat me to it!


----------



## TwistNMx

Quick question.

 Does anyone know if henna will cover graying? 

I have a friend who wants henna to cover it and I don't know because I don't have gray strands like her.

Thanks all


----------



## Cichelle

amr501 said:
			
		

> I just placed an order for BAQ henna. I want to make sure I purchased the correct one, I will be doing a strand test regardless.
> Is this the Jamilla everyone is talking about?



That's the one.

Ask sareca about the two different qualities of Jamila, because I don't know anything about that. But yeah...that's Jamila.


----------



## Cichelle

High Priestess said:
			
		

> Quick question.
> 
> Does anyone know if henna will cover graying?
> 
> I have a friend who wants henna to cover it and I don't know because I don't have gray strands like her.
> 
> Thanks all



It covers my grays completely. But I should say that the first time I did a henna treatment, the grays came out really bright. They have deepened with time and additional henna, but it can be quite drastic at first.


----------



## sareca

Cichelle said:
			
		

> It covers my grays completely. But I should say that the first time I did a henna treatment, the grays came out really bright. They have deepened with time and additional henna, but it can be quite drastic at first.


 
That was my experience exactly.


----------



## LadyJ76

I know there are different qualities of Henna, but does the same go for Cassia.  I've used the Light Mountian 2x and it has helped to strengthen my hair, but I feel it's not as conditioning as it could be.  Am I better off ordering my Cassia from one of the websites that you ladies reccommend?


----------



## sareca

LadyJ76 said:
			
		

> I know there are different qualities of Henna, but does the same go for Cassia. I've used the Light Mountian 2x and it has helped to strengthen my hair, but I feel it's not as conditioning as it could be. Am I better off ordering my Cassia from one of the websites that you ladies reccommend?


 
Light Mountain adds other stuff to their henna. I'm not sure what they add to cassia, but I'd go for the pure stuff.  I haven't used cassia, but I'd still say hennaforhair.com is still one of the better sources.


----------



## TwistNMx

Cichelle said:
			
		

> It covers my grays completely. But I should say that the first time I did a henna treatment, the grays came out really bright. They have deepened with time and additional henna, but it can be quite drastic at first.


Thanks Cichelle,  
I'll let her know.  The brights would seem like a small price to pay for the later results.



			
				sareca said:
			
		

> That was my experience exactly.


 
Hi sareca,
Your hair is looking good there!
Thanks for the comment.  I will let her know of the potential results.


----------



## sareca

Hey ya'll, I found this today http://www.fda.gov/ora/oasis/10/ora_oasis_c_in.html

It lists Mumtaz, Duhlan, Heenara Mehendi Powder, BigGen Black Hair Dye, and some brand of Mustand oil. These complaints are all from this time last year so they might have fixed the problem. The charges were:

_Reason: COSM COLOR_
_Section: 601(e), 801(a)(3); ADULTERATION_
_Charge: The cosmetic appears to not be a hair dye, and is,_
_bears, or contains a color additive which is unsafe within_
_the meaning of section 721(a)._

or...

_Reason: LACKS N/C_
_Section: 403(e)(2), 801(a)(3); MISBRANDING_
_Charge: The food is in package form and appears to not have_
_a label containing an accurate statement of the quantity of_
_the contents in terms of weight, measure or numerical count_
_and no variations or exemptions have been prescribed by_

or both.

I thought of Mestiza. The charge for Mumtaz was *unsafe color additive.* Her boxes could have been from last year's crop.


----------



## Cichelle

sareca said:
			
		

> Hey ya'll, I found this today http://www.fda.gov/ora/oasis/10/ora_oasis_c_in.html
> 
> It lists Mumtaz, Duhlan, Heenara Mehendi Powder, BigGen Black Hair Dye, and some brand of Mustand oil. These complaints are all from this time last year so they might have fixed the problem. The charges were:
> 
> _Reason: COSM COLOR_
> _Section: 601(e), 801(a)(3); ADULTERATION_
> _Charge: The cosmetic appears to not be a hair dye, and is,_
> _bears, or contains a color additive which is unsafe within_
> _the meaning of section 721(a)._
> 
> or...
> 
> _Reason: LACKS N/C_
> _Section: 403(e)(2), 801(a)(3); MISBRANDING_
> _Charge: The food is in package form and appears to not have_
> _a label containing an accurate statement of the quantity of_
> _the contents in terms of weight, measure or numerical count_
> _and no variations or exemptions have been prescribed by_
> 
> or both.
> 
> I thought of Mestiza. The charge for Mumtaz was *unsafe color additive.* Her boxes could have been from last year's crop.



Holy crow! Thanks for sharing this. I don't use that brand but I very well could have if I didn't find Jamila. And you are right that this might be the cause of what happened to Mestiza!


----------



## sareca

Cichelle said:
			
		

> Holy crow! Thanks for sharing this. I don't use that brand but I very well could have if I didn't find Jamila. And you are right that this might be the cause of what happened to Mestiza!


 
I have about 2,500g of it.  I'm not exactly sure what I'm going to do... erplexed


----------



## TwistNMx

One of the hennas I use is by "Hanna".  Does anyone here use this?


----------



## chicamorena

sareca said:
			
		

> I have about 2,500g of it.  I'm not exactly sure what I'm going to do... erplexed



Sareca when you figure out what you're gonna do with yours let me know, because I've got some boxes of this too and am too scared to use it now.


----------



## sareca

High Priestess said:
			
		

> One of the hennas I use is by "Hanna". Does anyone here use this?


 
Can you find a picture of the box?


----------



## Mestiza

sareca said:
			
		

> Hey ya'll, I found this today http://www.fda.gov/ora/oasis/10/ora_oasis_c_in.html
> 
> It lists Mumtaz, Duhlan, Heenara Mehendi Powder, BigGen Black Hair Dye, and some brand of Mustand oil. These complaints are all from this time last year so they might have fixed the problem. The charges were:
> 
> _Reason: COSM COLOR_
> _Section: 601(e), 801(a)(3); ADULTERATION_
> _Charge: The cosmetic appears to not be a hair dye, and is,_
> _bears, or contains a color additive which is unsafe within_
> _the meaning of section 721(a)._
> 
> or...
> 
> _Reason: LACKS N/C_
> _Section: 403(e)(2), 801(a)(3); MISBRANDING_
> _Charge: The food is in package form and appears to not have_
> _a label containing an accurate statement of the quantity of_
> _the contents in terms of weight, measure or numerical count_
> _and no variations or exemptions have been prescribed by_
> 
> or both.
> 
> I thought of Mestiza. The charge for Mumtaz was *unsafe color additive.* Her boxes could have been from last year's crop.



Thank you for that info, Sareca! 

The Dulhan Henna that I bought didn't bother me, thank goodness. Maybe, they cleaned up their act.

Now, as for Mumtaz, [email protected] THEM!!!    How dare they play w/ people's health like that!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 That's just evil!


----------



## Mestiza

Cichelle said:
			
		

> Holy crow! Thanks for sharing this. I don't use that brand but I very well could have if I didn't find Jamila. And you are right that this might be the cause of what happened to Mestiza!




Yep, that's probably what did me in!


----------



## Mestiza

sareca said:
			
		

> I have about 2,500g of it.  I'm not exactly sure what I'm going to do... erplexed





			
				chicamorena said:
			
		

> Sareca when you figure out what you're gonna do with yours let me know, because I've got some boxes of this too and am too scared to use it now.




Can you return it the vendor where you purchased it?

If not, please, please, PLEASE, DO NOT use it.   I don't want you, or anyone else, to experience anything close to what happened to me.


----------



## Proudpiscean

How long does it normally take you to receive your orders? I ordered some indigo & amla from hennaforhair.com and some Jamila from mehndiskinart.com on yesterday; I hope to get it by next friday so I can henna next weekend!


----------



## sareca

Mestiza said:
			
		

> Can you return it the vendor where you purchased it?
> 
> *If not, please, please, PLEASE, DO NOT use it.*  I don't want you, or anyone else, to experience anything close to what happened to me.


 
 That's about $37 worth of henna.


----------



## sareca

amr501 said:
			
		

> How long does it normally take you to receive your orders? I ordered some indigo & amla from hennaforhair.com and some Jamila from mehndiskinart.com on yesterday; I hope to get it by next friday so I can henna next weekend!


 
Mehndiskinart took longer, but I ordered wholesale.  Catherine's stuff has never taken more than 4 days.


----------



## Proudpiscean

Thanks Sareca!, Your hair is beautiful...you're one of my inspirations!


----------



## TwistNMx

I just love my henna and........
I'm just wondering how many of you use mendi on the hair verses the regular packaged henna.
A few indian women told me that the they aren't "real" henna unless it's "red" and that unless it's mendi, it's a chemical...just as bad as chemical dyes.  
What a bummer!!
Has anyone else been told this?
I've been using regular, but I think after this confirmation last night, I will be switching to mendi.  I was told that there are things you can add to it to make it darker.


----------



## Cichelle

High Priestess said:
			
		

> I just love my henna and........
> I'm just wondering how many of you use mendi on the hair verses the regular packaged henna.
> A few indian women told me that the they aren't "real" henna unless it's "red" and that unless it's mendi, it's a chemical...just as bad as chemical dyes.
> What a bummer!!
> Has anyone else been told this?
> I've been using regular, but I think after this confirmation last night, I will be switching to mendi.  I was told that there are things you can add to it to make it darker.



I'm not sure what you mean by the regular packaged henna. But I'm assuming you mean compound henna?

I think many of us are using body art quality henna, as opposed to compound henna. It isn't red as a powder, but yes, that's the color it puts on the hair. It's true that compound henna (the kind that has a variety of colors to chose from) can sometimes contain things that are dangerous. I use BAQ only to be safe.


----------



## sareca

amr501 said:
			
		

> Thanks Sareca!, Your hair is beautiful...you're one of my inspirations!


 
Thank you


----------



## fancypants007

sareca said:
			
		

> Mehndiskinart took longer, but I ordered wholesale.  Catherine's stuff has never taken more than 4 days.



Sareca, remember I asked you awhile back how your color turned out when you used the Jamila henna from the vendor you recommended? It seems that when I used it the color was very light and I'm wondering if it's because the dye was weaken. Anyhow I did a search and this is what I found on Catherine's website:  "However, henna is perishable (its powdered dried plant leaves), and if it's been sitting on the shelf a long time, it may have lost it's dye strength." 

He was selling his henna at incredibly low prices and I searched for another vendor hoping to get the same deal, and I could not find one. Was this Jamila henna sitting a long time on his shelf which is why he was charging such a low price for it? I noticed a difference as soon as I used the Jamila compared to the kind I used from Catherine's. After letting the henna sit overnight for at least 12-17 hours, you could see the dye release with Catherine's but I did not see this with the Jamila henna that I purchased from Mehndiskinart. That was what first prompted me to ask you about it. My gloves were orange in color with Catherine's brand, and when I got some henna on my ears, they were orange in color and my fingernails even though I wore gloves were orange. I did not get any of this from the Jamila henna. It just makes sense that if it is sitting on the shelf for a long time it will lose some of its potency. If this is true, then I've lost money too because I'm trying to get the color as well as the conditioning. It just makes me think about the conditioning effects of this henna especially if it is not fresh. In the future, I think I am going to start buying my henna from FNWL. Someone said that it is just as good as the Jamila but a lot less in price.


----------



## TwistNMx

sareca said:
			
		

> Can you find a picture of the box?


Sorry Sareca,
I've searched quite a bit, but could not find a picture of the box.  I bought it in an indian store though.  I may not be using it again. erplexed


----------



## sareca

High Priestess said:
			
		

> Sorry Sareca,
> I've searched quite a bit, but could not find a picture of the box. I bought it in an indian store though. I may not be using it again. erplexed


 
Sorry I couldnt' help.


----------



## TwistNMx

sareca said:
			
		

> Sorry I couldnt' help.


 
No worries.  No reason to apologize.  
I'm going to use mendi from now on though. I just love the strength that henna gives my hair.
On another note,
I just read what happened to mestiza...unbelieveably scary.  I hope that she is doing better too.


----------



## sareca

High Priestess said:
			
		

> No worries. No reason to apologize.
> I'm going to use mendi from now on though. I just love the strength that henna gives my hair.
> On another note,
> I just read what happened to mestiza...*unbelieveably scary*. I hope that she is doing better too.


 
Fo real!  It scared me.


----------



## alexstin

How long did it take you guys to get your Jamila from mehdniskinart.com? I ordered on Sept 22 and still nothing!!!


----------



## Mestiza

sareca said:
			
		

> That's about $37 worth of henna.
> 
> 
> 
> Mestiza said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can you return it the vendor where you purchased it?
> 
> * If not, please, please, PLEASE, DO NOT use it.*   I don't want you, or anyone else, to experience anything close to what happened to me.
Click to expand...

Oh, dear! If you do use it again, then, I hope and pray that you don't experience what I did. I know that you said that the Mumtaz Henna burned your eyes.  Hopefully, the boxes that you received are okay.


----------



## Mestiza

High Priestess said:
			
		

> No worries.  No reason to apologize.
> I'm going to use mendi from now on though. I just love the strength that henna gives my hair.
> On another note,
> I just read what happened to mestiza...unbelieveably scary.  I hope that she is doing better too.





			
				sareca said:
			
		

> Fo real!  It scared me.


I was scared, too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 and was praying more than you know. God did answer my prayers b/c it could've been worse. My shoulder and neck are still hurting and the swelling hasn't gone down 100%, but I'm still improving.

Thanks for being so caring!


----------



## TwistNMx

Mestiza said:
			
		

> I was scared, too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and was praying more than you know. God did answer my prayers b/c it could've been worse. My shoulder and neck are still hurting and the swelling hasn't gone down 100%, but I'm still improving.
> 
> Thanks for being so caring!


 
I hope things will get better for you.  Let me know and I will send some healing your way.
HP


----------



## Swanstyle

*Hey All,*

*I haven't been able to access the forum for a few days.*
*Thanks so much for the encouragement! I definitely plan to henna regularly. *

*Question. I know this probably has been addressed, but this is a huge thread and it will take some time to find the answer. Sooo...*

*My mother now wants me to henna her gray hair. Problem is that I covered my gray but I used indigo because I wanted black hair. My mother's hair is very light brown. So what should I use to cover the gray and get it a lighter brown shade?*

*Ciao for Now,*

*nylatinjazz*


----------



## HERicane10

you might try adding amla powder
 to your henna mix or add a little yogurt to dilute the natural color henna produces and still get great conditioning benefits.


----------



## Swanstyle

*Thank you , HERicane10.*


----------



## dynamic1

I posted this question in a separate thread, but maybe I should have asked in this one.

How long can you leave Henna paste (mixed with amla) in the fridge?  I had some left over from about 7 days ago and I wonder if it is still in good.  

Thanks in advance for your help.


----------



## atlqt

Sareca and other Henna Guru's,
Do you know if there would be any adverse affects to going back to traditional hair coloring (e.g. semi-permanent cellophanes or even highlighting) after using Henna or if it would even work? I've done 3 Henna treatments and just can't stand my hair this dark anymore.  It's a cherry cola color with the greys and prviously highlighted hair being a pretty reddish gold.  I like the greys, but I'm used to the rest of my hair being lighter (more chestnut with gold highlights) and in most indoor lighting, it looks jet black, which is too harsh for my skin-tone, I think. I've accepted that Henna will only darken, so that's that.  I'll use unreleased Henna going forward for the conditioning/strenghtening.

Any advice? I HATE my hair color.

TIA for your help!


----------



## HERicane10

atlqt, just to tide you over till sareca pops in. I've done several henna applications, but when I ran out a month or so ago I used a vitale semi-permanent rinse with no problems BUT I love dark hair and my rinse was a blue-black. I'm sure sareca would agree that the best way to KNOW for sure is to do a strand test first. Good luck!


----------



## sareca

HERicane10 said:
			
		

> atlqt, just to tide you over till sareca pops in. I've done several henna applications, but when I ran out a month or so ago I used a vitale semi-permanent rinse with no problems BUT I love dark hair and my rinse was a blue-black. *I'm sure sareca would agree that the best way to KNOW for sure is to do a strand test first.* Good luck!


 
Yep, that's what I'd say.


----------



## sareca

atlqt said:
			
		

> Sareca and other Henna Guru's,
> Do you know if there would be any adverse affects to going back to traditional hair coloring (e.g. semi-permanent cellophanes or even highlighting) after using Henna or if it would even work? I've done 3 Henna treatments and just can't stand my hair this dark anymore. It's a cherry cola color with the greys and prviously highlighted hair being a pretty reddish gold. I like the greys, but I'm used to the rest of my hair being lighter (more chestnut with gold highlights) and in most indoor lighting, it looks jet black, which is too harsh for my skin-tone, I think. I've accepted that Henna will only darken, so that's that. I'll use unreleased Henna going forward for the conditioning/strenghtening.
> 
> Any advice? I HATE my hair color.
> 
> TIA for your help!


 
First off, I wouldn't use henna anymore. Even unreleased it will still deposit color. The good news is henna will fade with time. The bad news is henna is notoriously difficult to lift. If you really hate the color I would consult a professional. Tell them you've used henna and ask them to strand test before they use any synthetics. Or you could try Clariol's Uncolor (or something similar). I've used Uncolor to lighten semi-permanent color that looked harsh on me. I'm sorry you don't like your new color.


----------



## sareca

dynamic1 said:
			
		

> I posted this question in a separate thread, but maybe I should have asked in this one.
> 
> How long can you leave Henna paste (mixed with amla) in the fridge? I had some left over from about 7 days ago and I wonder if it is still in good.
> 
> Thanks in advance for your help.


 
Store in an airtight container (I use those disposable plastic ones) 
Henna (dry): fridge or freezer 
Henna (paste): freezer 
Amla (dry): fridge or room temp (cool dark place) 
Amla (paste): freezer 
Indigo (dry): room temp (cool dark place) 
Indigo (paste): throw it away, it won't keep 
Cassia (dry): fridge or room temp (cool dark place) 
Cassia (paste): freezer

ETA: I actually leave mine in the frig for up to 7 days but that's a really bad idea.


----------



## LovelyLionessa

sareca said:
			
		

> Hey ya'll, I found this today http://www.fda.gov/ora/oasis/10/ora_oasis_c_in.html
> 
> It lists Mumtaz, *Duhlan*, Heenara Mehendi Powder, BigGen Black Hair Dye, and some brand of Mustand oil. These complaints are all from this time last year so they might have fixed the problem. The charges were:
> 
> _Reason: COSM COLOR_
> _Section: 601(e), 801(a)(3); ADULTERATION_
> _Charge: The cosmetic appears to not be a hair dye, and is,_
> _bears, or contains a color additive which is unsafe within_
> _the meaning of section 721(a)._
> 
> or...
> 
> _Reason: LACKS N/C_
> _Section: 403(e)(2), 801(a)(3); MISBRANDING_
> _Charge: The food is in package form and appears to not have_
> _a label containing an accurate statement of the quantity of_
> _the contents in terms of weight, measure or numerical count_
> _and no variations or exemptions have been prescribed by_
> 
> or both.
> 
> I thought of Mestiza. The charge for Mumtaz was *unsafe color additive.* Her boxes could have been from last year's crop.


 


I've got some boxes of Dulhan I haven't used yet. With all the cautions I get nervous about the thought of using it and something going wrong. erplexed


----------



## atlqt

HERicane10 said:
			
		

> atlqt, just to tide you over till sareca pops in. I've done several henna applications, but when I ran out a month or so ago I used a vitale semi-permanent rinse with no problems BUT I love dark hair and my rinse was a blue-black. I'm sure sareca would agree that the best way to KNOW for sure is to do a strand test first. Good luck!


 
Thx, HERicane! (cute, cute screen name)


----------



## atlqt

sareca said:
			
		

> First off, I wouldn't use henna anymore. Even unreleased it will still deposit color. The good news is henna will fade with time. The bad news is henna is notoriously difficult to lift. If you really hate the color I would consult a professional. Tell them you've used henna and ask them to strand test before they use any synthetics. Or you could try Clariol's Uncolor (or something similar). I've used Uncolor to lighten semi-permanent color that looked harsh on me. I'm sorry you don't like your new color.


 
Sareca,
We're going to have to start paying you for your wonderful advise.  You work this board like a pro, Girl! I vote that we all send you some dollahs! God knows that we've paid for for less effective advise in our hair-care joruney.  Thanks on behalf of my LHCF sistah's!  I will indeed ask my stylist for her opinion (and listen to her lecture me).  But I am still a believer in the benefits of Henna!!!! Thanks again!!!!!!!!!


----------



## dynamic1

sareca said:
			
		

> Store in an airtight container (I use those disposable plastic ones)
> Henna (dry): fridge or freezer
> Henna (paste): freezer
> Amla (dry): fridge or room temp (cool dark place)
> Amla (paste): freezer
> Indigo (dry): room temp (cool dark place)
> Indigo (paste): throw it away, it won't keep
> Cassia (dry): fridge or room temp (cool dark place)
> Cassia (paste): freezer
> 
> ETA: I actually leave mine in the frig for up to 7 days but that's a really bad idea.


 
Thanks for the info.


----------



## alexstin

This thread has been going on for 5 months!!!


----------



## sareca

atlqt said:
			
		

> Sareca,
> We're going to have to start paying you for your wonderful advise. You work this board like a pro, Girl! I vote that we all send you some dollahs! God knows that we've paid for for less effective advise in our hair-care joruney. Thanks on behalf of my LHCF sistah's! I will indeed ask my stylist for her opinion (and listen to her lecture me). But I am still a believer in the benefits of Henna!!!! Thanks again!!!!!!!!!


 
You're very welcome.  You're also smart to anticipate the lecture from your stylist. I find it easier to just agree with everything they say. :wink2:


----------



## Cayenne0622

*So, I'm sitting here with my henna concoction on my hair.  I'm nervous and excited.  I know I was supposed to do it yesterday but I did my strand test yesterday and waiting until today....when hubby wouldn't be home to ask a million questions...to actually henna my hair.  The strand test came out AMAZING!!  I thought I was seeing things.  The jamila rinsed very easy and the strands were this beautiful dark brown with a hint of red.  The amazing part was how thick the individual strands looked!!!! I couldn't believe it.*
*Here is my henna recipe.  I'll let you know how it turned out later.*

*3 tablespoons of Jamila henna*
*1 tablespoon of Amla*
*1/4 tbs of citric acid*
*3/4 tbs of pectin*
*1/2 tbs of acv*
*about 3/4 cups of warm water*

*I put this in the oven (no patience to let it sit somewhere for 15 hours).  Someone on henna for hair suggested the oven.  I put it on 200 in a glass bowl with a glass cover for about 45 mins.  I then turned the heat off and let it sit in the warmth of the oven for about another hour or more.  The color released pretty quickly.*

*I then mixed 1 1/2 tablespoons of indigo and added water to make it a smooth consistency.  I let it sit for about 15-20 mins.*

*I blended the henna mixture and the indigo mixture together and added coconut oil and jojoba oil...a very small amount to combat possible dryness from the acv.  I put it all into a squeeze bottle that has a narrow applicator tip.  I had a pleasant application experience by using the bottle to squeeze the henna all over my hair.  No drips, no mess.  I covered my hair with plastic wrap and put a plastic bag over that and now I'm under the dryer.  Oh yeah, I also based by hairline and ears with vaseline(suggested on henna for hair) and tied two wrap strips around my hairline to avoid red skin and/or runniness.*

*WHEW!  Sounds like a lot but it really wasn't.  I'm so nervous.  I keep thinking about melted hair even though my strand test was fine.     PRAY FOR ME!!!! lol*


----------



## sareca

Wow! You're such a good student. You've pretty much eliminated all the mistakes I made.  I still haven't tried the squeeze bottle thing.  I've been considering doing that with my relaxer, tho.  

Don't leave your henna on too long the first time out.

We'll be waiting for your review.


----------



## sareca

alexstin said:
			
		

> This thread has been going on for 5 months!!!


  Wow, that is a long time.


----------



## Cayenne0622

sareca said:
			
		

> Wow! You're such a good student. You've pretty much eliminated all the mistakes I made. I still haven't tried the squeeze bottle thing. I've been considering doing that with my relaxer, tho.
> 
> Don't leave your henna on too long the first time out.
> 
> We'll be waiting for your review.


 
Thanks Sareca!  Now, what's considered too long? lol  I've had it on for almost an hour now.


----------



## sareca

I rarely (only once) go over an hour.


----------



## Cayenne0622

sareca said:
			
		

> I rarely (only once) go over an hour.


 
COOL!  I'm headed to the rinse off!  Thanks much!


----------



## WomanlyCharm

Cayenne0622 said:
			
		

> COOL!  I'm headed to the rinse off!  Thanks much!




Ooooo Cayenne!  I can't wait to hear how your hair turned out!    Hurry up!


----------



## HERicane10

Sareca, how often do you henna or henna/indigo now? I love it so much I want to do it every 3-4 days   My hair is fine and thinner at the temples and i was really wanting it to thicken up. I do it atleast weekly. But 2x a week wouldn't hurt, would it?


----------



## sareca

HERicane10 said:
			
		

> Sareca, how often do you henna or henna/indigo now? I love it so much I want to do it every 3-4 days  My hair is fine and thinner at the temples and i was really wanting it to thicken up. I do it atleast weekly. But 2x a week wouldn't hurt, would it?


 
There have been weeks I did it more than once (like last week). I didn't notice anything but faster results. But, I usually henna on Fridays.


----------



## Proudpiscean

WomanlyCharm said:
			
		

> Ooooo Cayenne! I can't wait to hear how your hair turned out!  Hurry up!


 
Me too!  how did it go?!


----------



## Cayenne0622

*Hey everybody!! My henna experience went really well.  I didn't have any problems rinsing...none of the little debris or anything that I've seen mentioned before.  My hair feels thicker and stronger! It didn't have the slip it usually has when I was first rinsing but as soon as I applied Neutrogena Triple Moisture Conditioner, the slip returned.  I used it during the henna rinse out.  I then deep conditioned with Elasta QP DPR 11, EVOO, and some other essential oils for about 45 mins.  My hair is bunned so I don't have any pics to show.  I can tell that my hair seems darker with some reddish hues but its not really visible on this gloomy, rainy day.  I will continue to henna once or twice a month.*

*I  henna!*


----------



## Proudpiscean

I'm soo glad you like the way it turned out! Can't wait to see pics!


----------



## sareca

Yay! I'm glad it went well.


----------



## HERicane10

sareca said:
			
		

> There have been weeks I did it more than once (like last week). I didn't notice anything but faster results. But, I usually henna on Fridays.


 Just what i wanted to hear! Another quick question, didn't you say that doing indigo relaxed your curl?


----------



## sareca

HERicane10 said:
			
		

> Just what i wanted to hear! Another quick question, didn't you say that doing indigo relaxed your curl?


 
I think it was the henna and silica, but it's hard to say.


----------



## HERicane10

sareca said:
			
		

> I think it was the henna and silica, but it's hard to say.



Are you still taking the biosil?


----------



## Proudpiscean

Where do ya'll order cassia from?


----------



## Mestiza

High Priestess said:
			
		

> I hope things will get better for you.  Let me know and I will send some healing your way.
> HP


Thank you, kindly!  You must've sent some healing my way, along w/ the other members b/c I'm doing a lot better.


----------



## sareca

HERicane10 said:
			
		

> Are you still taking the biosil?


No way!  I'm hoping my curls will come back. I've actually had a couple of members PM me and say silica took their curls too. Some still didn't have their curls back even 8-12 months after they stopped taking it. It's only been a couple months for me. But I have a feeling they aren't coming back.


----------



## JLove74

amr501 said:
			
		

> Where do ya'll order cassia from?


 
I got mine from Hennaforhair....


----------



## Proudpiscean

JLove74 said:
			
		

> I got mine from Hennaforhair....


 
Thanks, I'll check them out.


----------



## carameldiva

amr501 said:
			
		

> Where do ya'll order cassia from?



I actually got mine from www.thehennacompany.com but you could also get it at www.hennasooq.com .


----------



## BK Bombshell

Okay, just wanted to let you all know about my latest treament went.  First, I used Jamila which I bought from hennaforhair.  After mixing the henna with apple cider, I mixed it 50/50 with indigo, covered it with a plastic cap and left it in for about 3 hours.  Oh, and I didn't have any gloves, but I was so desperate to do my treatment so I did it without them.  Now my hands are slightly orange.   

Jamila was so much easier to rinse out than regular henna.  I'm sold!  It's definitely worth the extra money.  

Anyway, I had two avocados that were about to turn so I mashed them up in a bowl with Doo Grow Intense Conditioner, some olive oil and Miss Keys 10-in-1.  I put that in my hair for about an hour and rinsed it out, but there were still some avocado pieces in my hair so then I rinsed with Jason's Rosewater and Chamomile conditioner (which is paraben free, btw) and then put in my usual concoction of sulfur, coconut oil and black castor oil.  Well, this morning my hair is like butter, like butter baby.  Not no Parkay, not no margarine, strictly butter, strictly butter baby.

Thanks again ladies.  I think I've found my HG treatment!

BKB


----------



## Proudpiscean

BK Bombshell said:
			
		

> Okay, just wanted to let you all know about my latest treament went. First, I used Jamila which I bought from hennaforhair. After mixing the henna with apple cider, I mixed it 50/50 with indigo, covered it with a plastic cap and left it in for about 3 hours. Oh, and I didn't have any gloves, but I was so desperate to do my treatment so I did it without them. Now my hands are slightly orange.
> 
> Jamila was so much easier to rinse out than regular henna. I'm sold! It's definitely worth the extra money.
> 
> Anyway, I had two avocados that were about to turn so I mashed them up in a bowl with Doo Grow Intense Conditioner, some olive oil and Miss Keys 10-in-1. I put that in my hair for about an hour and rinsed it out, but there were still some avocado pieces in my hair so then I rinsed with Jason's Rosewater and Chamomile conditioner (which is paraben free, btw) and then put in my usual concoction of sulfur, coconut oil and black castor oil. Well, this morning my hair is like butter, like butter baby. Not no Parkay, not no margarine, strictly butter, strictly butter baby.
> 
> Thanks again ladies. I think I've found my HG treatment!
> 
> BKB


 
lol about the butter!  Glad you had a great experience with the henna.
What color did you get with the 50/50 mix? I think I'm going to do this when my indigo arrives.


----------



## BK Bombshell

amr501 said:
			
		

> lol about the butter!  Glad you had a great experience with the henna.
> What color did you get with the 50/50 mix? I think I'm going to do this when my indigo arrives.



My hair is dark brown/black.  The henna alone was making it reddish.  I don't want my hair to be blue-black so I don't use indigo by itself.  The 50/50 mix makes it a *very *dark brown.  I also have some grays and it makes them blend in much more than with henna alone.  The henna was making them a copper color, but now they're dark brown, like highlights.

HTH


----------



## Proudpiscean

Perfect, that's what I'm going for! Thanks!


----------



## Mestiza

BK Bombshell said:
			
		

> Okay, just wanted to let you all know about my latest treament went.  First, I used Jamila which I bought from hennaforhair.  After mixing the henna with apple cider, I mixed it 50/50 with indigo, covered it with a plastic cap and left it in for about 3 hours.  Oh, and I didn't have any gloves, but I was so desperate to do my treatment so I did it without them.  Now my hands are slightly orange.
> 
> Jamila was so much easier to rinse out than regular henna.  I'm sold!  It's definitely worth the extra money.
> 
> Anyway, I had two avocados that were about to turn so I mashed them up in a bowl with Doo Grow Intense Conditioner, some olive oil and Miss Keys 10-in-1.  I put that in my hair for about an hour and rinsed it out, but there were still some avocado pieces in my hair so then I rinsed with Jason's Rosewater and Chamomile conditioner (which is paraben free, btw) and then put in my usual concoction of sulfur, coconut oil and black castor oil.  Well, this morning my hair is like butter, like butter baby.  Not no Parkay, not no margarine, strictly butter, strictly butter baby.
> 
> Thanks again ladies.  I think I've found my HG treatment!
> 
> BKB


Yay!  Your avocado treatment sounds divine.


----------



## HERicane10

sareca said:
			
		

> No way!  I'm hoping my curls will come back. I've actually had a couple of members PM me and say silica took their curls too. Some still didn't have their curls back even 8-12 months after they stopped taking it. It's only been a couple months for me. But I have a feeling they aren't coming back.




Well, I guess Biosil is THE TRUTH in all natural hair relaxers, huh?


----------



## douglala

I'm finally back......

I did a henna treatment for the first time in 4 weeks.......
It's been way to long but I was on the Hide your Hair challenge and had a full sew in.

So I actually did a full indigo treatment with a little bit of amla. I've done a few indigo treatments in the past but this time my hair really TOOK the indigo color. I love it!!!

This time I used a clarifying shampoo right before and indigo'd on slightly damp hair.. I think this made all the difference....


----------



## Proudpiscean

Congrats!  Glad you like your results.  
I'm planning my first henna (50/50 henna & Indigo) this weekend, If my order ever arrives  ....I got my jamilla from mehndiskinart yesterday- still waiting on my indigo & amla from hennaforhair and I ordered them both the same day. erplexed


----------



## douglala

amr501 said:
			
		

> Congrats!  Glad you like your results.
> I'm planning my first henna (50/50 henna & Indigo) this weekend, If my order ever arrives  ....I got my jamilla from mehndiskinart yesterday- still waiting on my indigo & amla from hennaforhair and I ordered them both the same day. erplexed



When I first started I was doing 50/50 henna & indigo...I loved it too.....

Sareca, Or anyone else doing full indigo treatments....

*How do you maintain your indigo black but still get the conditioning benefits of henna??*

I love my indigo'd hair but I want to still use henna for its conditioning benefits. When I do full 'unreleased' henna followed by full indigo I end up with burgendy highlights which I do not like at all.....


----------



## sareca

douglala said:
			
		

> When I first started I was doing 50/50 henna & indigo...I loved it too.....
> 
> Sareca, Or anyone else doing full indigo treatments....
> 
> *How do you maintain your indigo black but still get the conditioning benefits of henna??*
> 
> I love my indigo'd hair but I want to still use henna for its conditioning benefits. When I do full 'unreleased' henna followed by full indigo I end up with burgendy highlights which I do not like at all.....


 
I do half unrelease henna and half indigo. It makes it dark.  Not as dark as indigo alone, but much much darker than henna following an indigo.


----------



## sareca

douglala said:
			
		

> I'm finally back......
> 
> I did a henna treatment for the first time in 4 weeks.......
> It's been way to long but I was on the Hide your Hair challenge and had a full sew in.
> 
> So I actually did a full indigo treatment with a little bit of amla. I've done a few indigo treatments in the past but this time my hair really TOOK the indigo color. I love it!!!
> 
> This time I used a clarifying shampoo right before and indigo'd on slightly damp hair.. I think this made all the difference....


 
Welcome back. We missed you!


----------



## Proudpiscean

I was at an international food market and saw some henna; it says 100% pure red henna, I wonder if its BAQ henna? It was only $1.99 for 200 grams. I purchased one box to do strand test (harvested hair) experiments with.  
I'm afraid to put it on my hair though.

Here's a pic:


----------



## Proudpiscean

bumping..........


----------



## myco

I'm such a punk.  I feel like I'm missing out, but I just can't bring myself to try it.


----------



## carameldiva

i tried something different today. I took some frozen henna paste out of the freezer- unthawed it. Added 2 teaspoons of citric acid and a splash of red wine. When it was almost unthawed. I mixed my 70% indigo/30% senna mix with hot water and made a paste( i used 2 teaspoons). I then mixed this with my henna and applied it to my hair. This was at 3:30 so i probably won't rinse it out until midnite.

I rinsed it out around 11:00. Sitting here with my deep conditioner since 11:20 or so. My hair felt great after the initially rinsing so hopefully it will feel the same way after i rinse out this deep conditioner.

Just rinsed the deep conditioner out- and my hair looks and feels grrrrrrrrrrrreat. I towel-dried and am not putting shea butter in it overnite.


----------



## CynamonKis

I just LOVE henna.  It makes my hair strong, prevents breakage, gives it shine, safely colors my grey hair, and loosens the curl for a few days.

I mix henna with red wine vinegar and water or grape juice, with 1 tbsp avocado oil, and sleep in this mixture. On rising I rinse in the shower, and condition for 5 minutes with Tropical Avocado conditioner.  Sometimes to darken the grey, I will use a little bit of indigo.  Henna is really a nice natural product that really agrees with my hair.


----------



## Proudpiscean

Ladies: You have yet another henna convert!!!

I just rinsed out my first henna/indigo treatment and the moment I touched my hair the results were amazing!!   My hair feels soooo much stronger and healthier already!
I can only imagine how much better it's gonna get!! 

I used the Jamila 100gm
I mixed in a tsp ground cloves 
About 1/4 cup apple cider vinegar
About 1/4 cup brewed black coffee
And just enough water to make it the consistency of yogurt
I also added a couple of squirts of avocado oil


I let it sit in a covered container outside in the sun for about 8 hours, then did a strand test with it (I noticed the color changed and could tell the dye had released). The color is a deep chocolatey brown --just like I wanted!! Hopefully it'll stay this way after it oxidizes. 
I only used half and froze the rest.


Then I mixed the indigo with warm water and added it to the henna. I did a 50/50 mix.
I put it on my hair like a relaxer (my only complaint it that it stinks! -like a circus  ) I used about 3 paper towels from a roll- folded the long way and wrapped it around my hairline (over my ears) to catch any drips then I put saran wrap around my head over it, and over that I put on a plastic cap. Worked like a charm, I had NO mess and no drippies!  
I left it on for an hour, then I filled the sink with warm water and dipped my head in it a few times and rinsed- I got most of it out this way! I then showered and CW, I think I got about 99% of it out! It rinsed out easier than I thought it would.

I just can't get over how my hair feels! I know it's only going to get better. 
It's a keeper!!


----------



## Proudpiscean

CynamonKis said:
			
		

> I just LOVE henna. It makes my hair strong, prevents breakage, gives it shine, safely colors my grey hair, and loosens the curl for a few days.
> 
> *I mix henna with red wine vinegar and water or grape juice, with 1 tbsp avocado oil, and sleep in this mixture.* On rising I rinse in the shower, and condition for 5 minutes with Tropical Avocado conditioner. Sometimes to darken the grey, I will use a little bit of indigo. *Henna is really a nice natural product that really agrees with my hair.*


 

Wow you sleep in it!  .... maybe I shoulda left mines in longer, but I sleep wild and I would have made a mess! 
Yes, I could tell my hair loved it too as soon as I rinsed. Henna & I are going to have a looooong relationship. 

Sareca ya'll done started something....I'm suppose to be getting box braids next week, but all I wanna do now is henna!


----------



## nomoweavesfome

OK- SO i FINALLY HENNA'D MY HAIR.  THEN I INDIGO'D OVERALL HENNA RESULTS- WELL MODERATELY OK CONSIDERING I ONLY DID IT FOR AN HOUR WITH HEAT.  AS FAR AS INDIGO- SOMEBODY PLEASE PASS ME SOME BIGEN.  WAS NOT AT ALL IMPRESSED AFTER 3 HOURS OF WEARING THIS NAUSEATING STUFF ON MY HAIR. 

MY QUESTION IS :  AFTER ALL OF THAT- IS IS SAFE TO DO A BIGEN DYE ON TOP OF THIS MESS?  aND THE CONTINE TO HENNA ONCE A MONTH??


----------



## Iluvsmuhgrass

ok ladies..... if I wanted to use indigo for the winter and then do henna for the summer for color would it work?


----------



## sareca

nomoweavesfome said:
			
		

> OK- SO i FINALLY HENNA'D MY HAIR. THEN I INDIGO'D OVERALL HENNA RESULTS- WELL MODERATELY OK CONSIDERING I ONLY DID IT FOR AN HOUR WITH HEAT. AS FAR AS INDIGO- SOMEBODY PLEASE PASS ME SOME BIGEN. WAS NOT AT ALL IMPRESSED AFTER 3 HOURS OF WEARING THIS NAUSEATING STUFF ON MY HAIR.
> 
> MY QUESTION IS : AFTER ALL OF THAT- IS IS SAFE TO DO A BIGEN DYE ON TOP OF THIS MESS? aND THE CONTINE TO HENNA ONCE A MONTH??


 

Indigo doesn't work like a commerical dye.  My first indigo didn't do much either. After the second or third time it was black-blue and I only wore it an hour. I've never used Bigen, make sure you strand test.

ETA: If you henna synthetic dye they will redden. So every month when you henna you will need to redye your hair with Bigen. I've dyed my hair black with commerical dyes my whole adult life. It only took one henna treatment to make it red.  Personally, I wouldn't mix synthetic dye and henna on a regular basis.


----------



## sareca

ILuvsmuhgrass said:
			
		

> ok ladies..... if I wanted to use indigo for the winter and then do henna for the summer for color would it work?


 
You can alternate between reddish and blue-black anytime (if you have dark colored hair).  Even after I have indigo'd my very next henna made it reddish again.


----------



## sareca

amr501 said:
			
		

> Wow you sleep in it!  .... maybe I shoulda left mines in longer, but I sleep wild and I would have made a mess!
> Yes, I could tell my hair loved it too as soon as I rinsed. Henna & I are going to have a looooong relationship.
> 
> *Sareca ya'll done started something....I'm suppose to be getting box braids next week, but all I wanna do now is henna!*


 
I know exactly how you feel. I used to love my braids (and hate my hair) before henna.


----------



## sareca

amr501 said:
			
		

> Ladies: You have yet another henna convert!!!
> 
> I just rinsed out my first henna/indigo treatment and the moment I touched my hair the results were amazing!!  My hair feels soooo much stronger and healthier already!
> I can only imagine how much better it's gonna get!!
> 
> I used the Jamila 100gm
> I mixed in a tsp ground cloves
> About 1/4 cup apple cider vinegar
> About 1/4 cup brewed black coffee
> And just enough water to make it the consistency of yogurt
> I also added a couple of squirts of avocado oil
> 
> 
> I let it sit in a covered container outside in the sun for about 8 hours, then did a strand test with it (I noticed the color changed and could tell the dye had released). The color is a deep chocolatey brown --just like I wanted!! Hopefully it'll stay this way after it oxidizes.
> I only used half and froze the rest.
> 
> 
> Then I mixed the indigo with warm water and added it to the henna. I did a 50/50 mix.
> I put it on my hair like a relaxer (my only complaint it that it stinks! -like a circus  ) I used about 3 paper towels from a roll- folded the long way and wrapped it around my hairline (over my ears) to catch any drips then I put saran wrap around my head over it, and over that I put on a plastic cap. Worked like a charm, I had NO mess and no drippies!
> I left it on for an hour, then I filled the sink with warm water and dipped my head in it a few times and rinsed- I got most of it out this way! I then showered and CW, I think I got about 99% of it out! It rinsed out easier than I thought it would.
> 
> I just can't get over how my hair feels! I know it's only going to get better.
> It's a keeper!!


 
Congrats.   I wish I understood why some people despise henna and others want to do nothing else.


----------



## sareca

myco said:
			
		

> I'm such a punk. I feel like I'm missing out, but I just can't bring myself to try it.


 
  You're not a punk. Trepidation is smart. Some people love henna and some hate it. It's really hard to predict which you'll be...   My only advice would be don't expect too much and expect whatever you get to come with time and not immediately. Henna just doesn't work that way.


----------



## sareca

amr501 said:
			
		

> bumping..........


 
Their web site is down (hennabyhana.com).


----------



## Proudpiscean

I didn't even know they had a website. Hopefully it'll be back up soon. I opened the box and looked at the henna and it 'looks' just like the jamila, but I'm not using it until I know for certain what's in it.


----------



## sareca

amr501 said:
			
		

> I didn't even know they had a website. Hopefully it'll be back up soon. I opened the box and looked at the henna and it 'looks' just like the jamila, but I'm not using it until I know for certain what's in it.


 
It's still down. For some reason that worries me.


----------



## Proudpiscean

Me too.....I'm going to toss it.


----------



## Proudpiscean

My Cassia arrived today!! What do ya'll mix with it and how long would you leave it on? I'm ready for some bling!! 

ETA: I also have some amla! Anyone mix these together? What were your results?


----------



## loonatick

why was i under the impression that cassia gave the hair no colour? 
I thought it was neutraland was jus like a heavy conditioner, but i am starting to see a subtle brown-red tint in the light. I have used cassia 3 times now, and have noticed my curl has loosened a bit. Overall im happy and will continue until my batch is finished, about another 2 uses.


----------



## sareca

loonatick said:
			
		

> why was i under the impression that cassia gave the hair no colour?
> I thought it was neutraland was jus like a heavy conditioner, but i am starting to see a subtle brown-red tint in the light. I have used cassia 3 times now, and have noticed my curl has loosened a bit. Overall im happy and will continue until my batch is finished, about another 2 uses.


 
I haven't used it, but cassia is NOT supposed to deposit color. That's weird. I'm finding with henna/cassia/indigo everybody's experience is a little different. It's hard to say for _sure_ what anybody's results will be...

Do you like the red-brown tint?


----------



## loonatick

i guess so, i just wasn't expecting it.
I was standing in front of the mirror in the bathroom doing my hair, when the sun broke through the clouds into my window and i saw this coloured halo around my head!?!  i was like, did i get the wrong henna?  but i did get it from the hennaforhair site. They have links to pages for the uk, so i followed it and ordered.
Now i actually see the colour, i like it but think i want to try the indigo next, it will go with my skin better


----------



## mahogany814

Ladies,

Just wanted to say thank you for this thread and for all the answered pm's I sent.  I just got my samples from hennaforhair and tried it yesterday.  I only did my edges because I have a full weave in.  The results are amazing - even on that lil' bit of hair! I ordered the Jamila even  b 4 this came and asked one of my indian colleagues to see if see can find it in a store near her.  I found the amla powder @ one near me but not Jamila (tried to ask but they were not that receptive)anyways, this is def gonna be a staple.  When I take my weave out and do an all over henna, I will post pics in my fotki and let u guys know!  Again, that's for your "mad scientist" skills..kudos to all!


----------



## Hareitiz

Ok, I am about to jump on the henna bandwagon .  I ordered a henna sample from hennaforhair and used it on my harvested hair twice and loved the color!!! It was brown with subtle red highlights in the light I ordered my henna from FNLW and also ordered some indigo from hennasooq last Friday.  When I get my goods hopefully before this weekend I will try them out and post my results!


----------



## Mystic

There are so many people doing henna now.  I don't think the poll is being updated to reflect the increase in henna users.


----------



## angellazette

I just want to thank Sareca and all of the contributing posters in this thread!  I never considered doing henna before I read this and now I don't see my usage coming to an end ANYTIME soon!  I'm loving the color and the shine/smoothness it's given my hair.  Thanks!


----------



## Proudpiscean

angellazette said:
			
		

> I just want to thank Sareca and all of the contributing posters in this thread! I never considered doing henna before I read this and now I don't see my usage coming to an end ANYTIME soon! I'm loving the color and the shine/smoothness it's given my hair. Thanks!


 
ITA: Thanks!!  
I'm going to henna again on friday!!


----------



## JustKiya

ivanay said:
			
		

> There are so many people doing henna now. I don't think the poll is being updated to reflect the increase in henna users.


 
Probably because you can't vote twice.... when I FIRST found this thread, I hadn't used henna, and voted no - but I can't go back and change my vote now that I've started and LOVE it.....so if more of us did that - that's why the numbers aren't changing......


----------



## thesweetone

Hello Henna Specialists!

My Jamila and Amla arrived earlier this week and my first henna treatment is scheduled for Sunday.  I AM SO EXCITED TO TRY THIS OUT!!!!

Anyway, since I'm just going for the conditioning effects, I'm not using any terp in my mix, just water, pectin, henna, and amla.  I'm going for two hours, 1/2 hour under the bonnet dryer, and 1.5 without heat.  After I rinse, I want to immediately follow with a moisturizing conditioner to combat any dryness.

For those who follow henna with a conditioner, how long do you condition after you've hennaed?  And do you use heat?  I was thinking deep condition with my moisturizing con for an hour, half hour with heat, half hour without.

Thanks for your help ladies!  Can't wait to add  "I  Henna" to my siggy next week!


----------



## Cichelle

Warning: You can still get dye release without a terp, which means the henna will color your hair. 

Just putting that out there so that you don't get a surprise. 

I use conditioner in my hair right after rinsing out the henna, but nothing special. I use it to aid in detangling and then I rinse it out. I don't use lemon juice or acv. I only use a small amount of pectin and I put a few squeezes of conditioner in my mix, so I don't get dry hair from henna. 

Hopefully sareca will see your post and give you her tips on conditioning.  

Good luck with your first henna!! I hope you love it as much as a lot of us do! I'm looking forward to trying Jamila this week.


----------



## marygrove013

Hello,


I finally finished reading this whole thread, TODAY! The info here is great!...Special thanks to Sareca, Softresses, & VWVixxen for all their help : )  I've done henna twice & it's been great...I want to throw a question out there...Will the gelled pectin used in some henna recipes dry your hair out?  Thanks for your help  in advance, ladies...


----------



## thesweetone

Thanks Chichelle!  I know I will get some color release, but I'm hoping that since I'm using the henna as soon as I mix it, and only leaving it on for two hours, plus using amla in my mix, that my color change will not be drastic.

I know most people recommend cassia if you're not going for color change, but from everything I've read, I don't think the conditioning effects of the cassia are the same as with henna.

Your hair looks beautiful by the way!


----------



## Cichelle

thesweetone said:
			
		

> Thanks Chichelle!  I know I will get some color release, *but I'm hoping that since I'm using the henna as soon as I mix it*, and only leaving it on for two hours, plus using amla in my mix, that my color change will not be drastic.
> 
> I know most people recommend cassia if you're not going for color change, but from everything I've read, I don't think the conditioning effects of the cassia are the same as with henna.
> 
> Your hair looks beautiful by the way!



Ahh, okay. You're goal is to use it before dye release. I misunderstood. Sorry. I've never tried that but I think other people here do it. I always get dye release in like an hour. I guess from the hot water I put in it. As a matter of fact, I mixed up some Jamila this morning. But I can't apply it yet because I gotta take my cat to the vet.  

Thanks for the compliment, btw. Have fun with your henna!


----------



## sweetascocoa

does anyone apply henna on dry hair? i dont want to have to get in the shower twice today


----------



## Proudpiscean

sweetascocoa said:
			
		

> does anyone apply henna on dry hair? i dont want to have to get in the shower twice today


 
Yes, It can be applied to dry or wet hair without a problem.


----------



## zora

Can we just make this thread a sticky already?


----------



## alexstin

So I was reading through the Phyto pamphlet and it says not to use on hennaed hair. I'm assuming this is for compound henna, right? Also, completely OT but for a relaxer strand test do you perform it right before you do the rest of your head. It seems like so much trouble to do a strand test a few days prior considering I could possibly get relaxer on areas other than the tested part.

Thanks ladies!!


----------



## JLove74

alexstin said:
			
		

> So I was reading through the Phyto pamphlet and it says not to use on hennaed hair. I'm assuming this is for compound henna, right? Also, completely OT but for a relaxer strand test do you perform it right before you do the rest of your head. It seems like so much trouble to do a strand test a few days prior considering I could possibly get relaxer on areas other than the tested part.
> 
> Thanks ladies!!


 
I use Phyto and Henna w/no adverse reactions.  I will, however, when it's time for a touch up in Nov/Dec not henna for about 3 weeks just to be on the safe side and resume about 1 month later.


----------



## carameldiva

I always henna on dry hair.


----------



## LaNecia

amr501 said:
			
		

> Yes, It can be applied to dry or wet hair without a problem.



 what she said!!


----------



## SparklingFlame

sweetascocoa said:
			
		

> does anyone apply henna on dry hair? i dont want to have to get in the shower twice today


I did and it worked out fine. I thought thats how it was supposed to be done.


----------



## ~*~ShopAholic~*~

I thought about doing my henna on dry hair today, but since I've been soo mean to my hair during Ramadaan w/all the sewwing I had to do I needed that moisturizing poo. Maybe next time, well I'm off to rinse my henna out. 

Now this time I had staining on my fingers but nothing so far on my hair.


----------



## MonaRae

Does Henna get old?


----------



## Mestiza

I hennaed my hair again on yesterday. It's the first time since that awful Mumtaz Henna did me in.  

Anyway, I used my beloved Dulhan Henna, hot water and EVOO and it was a joyful experience, again! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			











My hair looks and feels FANTASTIC!


----------



## Mestiza

sweetascocoa said:
			
		

> does anyone apply henna on dry hair? i dont want to have to get in the shower twice today



I apply it to wet (not dripping) and dry hair.


----------



## Mestiza

MonaRae said:
			
		

> Does Henna get old?



Yes, it does. I look for a date on the box and once opened, I store it in the freezer to keep it fresh.


----------



## Tee

bumping up for the new ladies.


----------



## LAYDEE

I finally had my very first henna-actually senna experience last night and it was worth it!! I mixed it with water and jojoba oil, wrapped my hair in saran wrap and let it sit for 3 hours-i used the heating cap for about an hour of the 3. While washing it out i noticed that my hair felt so tough-a healthy feeling-and there were only a few strands of shedded hair in the shower The only thing that bothered me is that i didnt notice any extra shine in my hair but i did see it alittle in my husband's hair(yes he experimented with me). I hope i see the shine with my next application. All and all Iam adding senna to my staple. Its weird but my hair actually feels stronger.


----------



## carameldiva

I henna'ed this morning. Used 4 tbls of henna powder from http://www.thehennacompany.com ,2 tbls of amalaki powder, 2 tbls of fo-ti powder, 3 splashes of red wine, 3 dashes of ground cloves, 3 tbls of honey and hot water.

Didn't notice much change in color( i left it on for 7 hours still wet when i rinsed it out)- it was much easier to rinse of this time(probably because i used more honey)- hair is very strong and soft. I absolutely love it. I have noticed a loosening of my curl as well, not enough to say that i have changed texture but enough to notice. I am very pleased. My dye actually released in a matter of minutes this time not hours.

I rinsed twice, shampooed with Saloncare Wild cherry shampoo, then conditioned with Curecare Conditioner, rinsed, deep conditioned with a reconstructor/virgin red palm oil/glycerin/ 2 eggs mixture. Again i was very pleased it was a great treatment.


----------



## marygrove013

I henna after I relaxed...The results were wonderful...Thanks for all your help Softresses : )


----------



## thesweetone

Officially adding "I  Henna" to my siggy!  This is a long post...be warned!

I did my first Henna treatment this yesterday.  I didn't do a strand test.  I know, I know!!!  I deserve an    for that!  But I was using Jamila henna from a reputable site (hennaforhair.com), so I didn't think it was necessary.  *BUT I'M NOT RECOMMEDING THAT ANYONE PUT HENNA ON THEIR HAIR WITHOUT FIRST CONDUCTING A STRAND TEST.  DO SO AT YOUR OWN RISK!!!!!*

Anway, I was going for conditioning not color and this is what I did.

*My process:*  Spread some drop cloth that I bought at the dollar store on my bathroom floor and counter.  I brought 500ml of water (just over 2 cups) to a boil and whisked in 2 tbsps of pectin.  I let that *cool completely*, then I added 1 tbsp of Amla and 1 package of the Jamila henna (100 grams).  I used my handheld mixer and beat it into a really smooth mixture.  Then I poured it into an applicator bottle and applied it to my hair like a relaxer.  I covered my head with saran wrap, folded three papertowels lengthwise and wrapped around my hairline to catch any drips (secured this with hairpins), covered with a plastic cap and chilled for two hours.  I went under my bonnet dryer for the last half hour.  I rinsed in the shower, applied my AO White Camelia moisturizing conditioner, put on a plastic cap and conditioned for an hour (first half hour with heat under my bonnet dryer).  I rinsed out the conditioner applied maybe 3-4 drops of Jojoba oil to my ends to seal moisture (went without leave-in; hair was soft and not tangled so none necessary), then rollerset and half an hour under the dryer.  

*Results:*  When I took out my rollers this morning, my hair was really soft and felt so healthy!  And even though I wasn't going for color, I love the color that I got!   It's just a hint of wine/auburn!  It's hard to describe and unfortunately I don't have a camera so pics will have to come later.  Things that kept my resulting color change to a minimum/gave me a darker toned color:  no ACV or lemon juice etc., letting the water cool completely before adding henna (heat gives a quicker dye release), using amla powder in my mix, using the heat during the last half hour before rinsing.  I think these all contributed to a really slow dye release.  *Please note the dye in the henna will release, and you will get color in your hair no matter what you do.  If you want absolutely no color change, use cassia.*  My hair has some shine, but not that lovely henna bling like Douglala!  That's the level of shine that I hope to get evetually.  I know this takes repeat applications.

*My thoughts on the process:*  The mixture that I used gave me so much henna, that I have enough for another application in a plastic freezer jar in my freezer.  I used more than half my mixture in my hair, but I ended up wasting some of it because there was quite a bit left in my applicator bottle after I was through, and I just ended up washing that down the drain when I rinsed out the bottle.  The henna took longer to rinse out of my hair than I anticipated.  As promised, the Jamila henna is very finely sifted, but I had nothing to compare my rinse time to since this was my first time.  I was expecting it to rinse out just like a conditioner, but it took a lot longer than that.  Anyway I am pleased with the results so that is not a big deal to me.  The pectin made my mixture so nice and creamy and *thick* that I had three drips from my whole process!  Two drops fell on the drop cloth on my counter and one drop fell on the drop cloth in my floor.  It was a lot less messy than I anticipated.  I was expecting less shedding than I got.  I don't atribbute any of that to the henna, because I have a shedding problem period.  Over time though, I hope the repeated henna treatments will help with that.  Overall, the results that I got were worth the entire process and I know my hair is just going to get better with repeat application!

*Things I will do differently next time:*  Add the Amla while the water/pectin mixture is still warm then let the mixture cool, then add the henna.  I forgot to do this.  No drop cloths.  My mixture is virtually drip free so I'll just keep a wet cloth handy to wipe up any spills that occurr during application.  No paper towel ring around my head to catch drips because the mixture is so thick there are no drips.  I will only pour half of my mixture into the applicator bottle and store the rest since the yield is so great.  That way I won't be wasting as much.  It's good to know I can get two applications from the one batch.  Cut my moisturizing conditioner follow up down to half an hour.  After I rinsed out the henna, my hair was not hard at all.  I guess this is because there was no acid (ACV, lemon juice, etc) in my mixture.  I could probably have gone without the moisturizing condish, but I like this step and will continue to do it, just decrease the time to half an hour.  

Hope this review will push someone else off the fence about henna!


----------



## tenderheaded

I did my 2nd henna treatment on Saturday. My first was a wk earlier and I used Mumtaz - no problems 

I used Dulhan Deluxe Heena Powder, 2tbls amla powder, 2tbls amla oil, strong brewed tea. I let this develop over night. I applied, used heat for 45 min, then left on addl 1hr 15 mins. I thought it hadn't took because I washed out "mud", but a glance in the mirror showed color deposited on my skunk spot. I used Suave ocean breeze to help wash it out.
My hair feels thicker and stronger. I have a muted red color now. This will be a part of my routine every 2 wk, on the off weeks I'll use amla powder. paste.

Thanks to Vixxen's praise of local Indian stores, I got my henna for $1.49 for 3.5 oz. I'm now a regular


----------



## AtlantaJJ

marygrove013 said:
			
		

> I henna after I relaxed...The results were wonderful...Thanks for all your help Softresses : )


 
I just did a relaxer and I was wondering how soon after I could henna since I have a batch already whipped up in the fridge....

Is it possible to henna to often, it doesn't seems so especially if you gaurd for dryness which I do by adding oils to my mix....Hmmm. I think I'll do one co-wash then a henna!  I love this stuff !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Princess Pie

Okay, I finally finished reading this entire thread. I haven't studied this hard since my junior year of college.  Anyway, I want to thank all of you ladies, because I was able to sucessfully henna. I kept my mix simple... jamila, spring water, and a few drops of ACV. Next time, I will skip the ACV, and add some conditioner or oil. My hair came out a little tangled, but I think the results were good. Thanks!


----------



## sheena m

I did my first henna and indigo last night and the color came out great.  I wanted a shiny jet black.  The only problem is I pulled a dummy move and put lemon juice in my henna mix and my hair hated it.  That lemon juice dried my hair out so bad that I could barely comb it  .   Next time I will just keep it simple with water and oil.  The henna made my hair a brown with red highlights.  I did the indigo second and ofcourse it turned my hair a shiny jet black but in the sunlight it seems to have some red under tones.  VERY NICE!

I guess I need to introduce myself, I'll do that later


----------



## sheena m

Did anyone else experience the red undertones even when you colored your hair jet black with the indigo??


----------



## alexstin

Princess Pie said:
			
		

> Okay, I finally finished reading this entire thread. I haven't studied this hard since my junior year of college.  Anyway, I want to thank all of you ladies, because I was able to sucessfully henna. I kept my mix simple... jamila, spring water, and a few drops of ACV. Next time, I will skip the ACV, and add some conditioner or oil. My hair came out a little tangled, but I think the results were good. Thanks!




Very nice!!


----------



## sareca

Mestiza said:
			
		

> I hennaed my hair again on yesterday. It's the first time since that awful Mumtaz Henna did me in.
> 
> Anyway, I used my beloved Dulhan Henna, hot water and EVOO and it was a joyful experience, again!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My hair looks and feels FANTASTIC!


 
I'm glad you're back to normal.


----------



## keluric

Is there anyone who uses henna for conditioning (or color) who also does the coconut milk/coconut milk and lime juice mixture?  Which ones do you do when?


----------



## AtlantaJJ

sareca said:
			
		

> That's funny. I think we must be.  Unfortunately, we've divided our areas up. I'm into indigo and spices. She's into glossing and herbs. You'll have to wait until it's her shift for glossying questions.


 
I just purchased some Karishma Herbal Blend also. It has all the good stuff already mixed in an it was only $1.99 for 5.25 oz. Which is a ton!! 

I also got a Jamila like body art one that the indian lady told me was the same as Jamila, it doesn't have english writing, just a lady with a bunch of designs painted on her hands.  It was $1.79 for 100 Grams... Cheap!!


----------



## chocolatesis

I just hennaed my hair a few days ago with henna I bought from FromNatureWithLove.com. I mixed it with water, amla oil, brahmi oil, and a little evoo. The mixture was soooo smooth and rinsing it out of my hair was a breeze. Do you guys think this was because the henna was a better quality (than henna from hennaforhair.com) or just the oils I added?


----------



## HoneyDew

AtlantaJJ - liking the siggie pic!  

I think I am going to try cassia again this weekend.

The last times I tried it I was not impressed like I was the 1st time. The difference was that the 1st time i left it in for 2 hours. All the other times I only left it in for about 30 min.


----------



## Hareitiz

I Henna'd last night for the first time and I love it!!!! I bought my henna from FNWL and used 4 tablespoons of henna, hot water, one tablespoon of Alma Powder, a splash of Red Wine Vinegar and some EVOO. I let it sit overnight and applied it when I got home from work. Since I am transitioning, I could tell the difference when I rinsed it out and let my hair air dry. My new growth (and I have a lot of it) is much looser, actually wavier that it was before and I love the subtle brown-red highlights, especially on my ends because I had streaks in my hair last year and they've grown out so much. I can't wait to do another application! Now I can officially say: 

*  I LOVE HENNA*


----------



## Cayenne0622

YAY!!!  I'm so excited for all of us.  I'm doing my second application tonight!!


----------



## sareca

Hey ya'll. I indigo'd my hair a few days after I relaxed...and of course nothing unusual happened. 

I'm going to henna, for the first time post-relaxer, tonight.


----------



## Cichelle

Would someone do my a favor? Look on the side of your box of Jamila (not the front or back) where it says "Premiere Quality Henne" (as opposed to the other side that says "Superior Quality Henna") and see if lower down it says: 

*Since 1963

www. jamila.com.pk
Made in Pakistan*

I'm asking because I have a box of Jamila that looks slightly different. It does not have what I wrote above on the box...and oddly, the lady's shirt on the front is a lighter color pink. I'm interested to know what this means. It's probably nothing, but I don't want bootleg Jamila.


----------



## alexstin

Cichelle said:
			
		

> Would someone do my a favor? Look on the side of your box of Jamila (not the front or back) where it says "Premiere Quality Henne" (as opposed to the other side that says "Superior Quality Henna") and see if lower down it says:
> 
> *Since 1963
> 
> www. jamila.com.pk
> Made in Pakistan*
> 
> I'm asking because I have a box of Jamila that looks slightly different. It does not have what I wrote above on the box...and oddly, the lady's shirt on the front is a lighter color pink. I'm interested to know what this means. It's probably nothing, but I don't want bootleg Jamila.




Mine says what you have in the bold print.


----------



## Cichelle

alexstin said:
			
		

> Mine says what you have in the bold print.



Thank you, alexstin.


----------



## senimoni

Sareca - Maybe someone posted already, but this is the largest thread in the hair forum


----------



## thesweetone

I don't understand why it's not a sticky!!!


----------



## sareca

senimoni said:
			
		

> Sareca - Maybe someone posted already, but this is the largest thread in the hair forum


 
Wow, senimoni your hair is growing so fast. I love the avatar. 

Yeah, somebody mentioned it last month. I'm just happy I'm not the only henna nut around here. :wink2:


----------



## L_Mo

Gosh, I want to read the whole thread... but who has the time!  erplexed 

I was going to order henna online, and one of my Indian co-workers told me to go to any local Indian store...  I hate to admit that I never noticed HOW MANY Indian stores are in this area!  (I live just outside Toronto).  So, I just bought an "Atul" brand with 250 grams of Henna for $1.99.  It says that it also has amla and katha in the mixture.

Gonna try it tonight!  I've got loads of new growth, so I'm anxious to see the results.


----------



## Aalize

Is yours neutral?

I'm sending you a PM



			
				L_Mo said:
			
		

> Gosh, I want to read the whole thread... but who has the time!  erplexed
> 
> I was going to order henna online, and one of my Indian co-workers told me to go to any local Indian store...  I hate to admit that I never noticed HOW MANY Indian stores are in this area!  (I live just outside Toronto).  So, I just bought an "Atul" brand with 250 grams of Henna for $1.99.  It says that it also has amla and katha in the mixture.
> 
> Gonna try it tonight!  I've got loads of new growth, so I'm anxious to see the results.


----------



## AtlantaJJ

fancypants007 said:
			
		

> Sareca, I just put in my order for 100 boxes of the Jamilla henna. I just put in a order from Catherine for 300 grams and I have 2 left, will be using one this saturday, so I will only have 1 left. I figure, based on your breakdown of the cost, that in the long run this is the way to go. Unfortunately, I couldn't find anyone to go in with me, but I still feel that in the long run that it is a good deal. They have to let me know if they have it in. I will be paying by money order and I told them I will not send it until he lets me know when they get it in. Anyhow, I am excited about my purchase, just wanted to let you know and thank you for sharing the website.


*I'd be willing to go in with someone on a big Jamila purchase....I haven't exausted all my local options but I don't want to run all over town looking for it so this weekend I'm going to try a couple of places and if I don't score, I'll have to result to other options. The good news is that I can get all the other good indian products. We shall see...*


----------



## Amylee

Hello henna ladies !!! 

I'm a newbie here. Right now, I'm doing my third (or Fourth ?) henna treatment. And I want to say : I LOVE HENNA !!!

My hair is definitely stronger (I'm transitionning) and so so so shiny !!!
I don't have a camera yet, but I hope I can post pictures of my hair soon.

I'm so happy to be able to change hair color and condition at the same time. There's also a sort of psychological effect of henna on me: I feel good knowing that I use a completely natural product that is good for me, instead of these chemical hair colours that contain god knows what...

I'll post my results after I've rinsed and dried my hair


----------



## Proudpiscean

AtlantaJJ said:
			
		

> *I'd be willing to go in with someone on a big Jamila purchase....I haven't exausted all my local options but I don't want to run all over town looking for it so this weekend I'm going to try a couple of places and if I don't score, I'll have to result to other options. The good news is that I can get all the other good indian products. We shall see...*


 
I'm willing to go in with you on that purchase! I sent you a pm


----------



## Proudpiscean

Amylee said:
			
		

> Hello henna ladies !!!
> 
> I'm a newbie here. Right now, I'm doing my third (or Fourth ?) henna treatment. And I want to say : I LOVE HENNA !!!
> 
> My hair is definitely stronger (I'm transitionning) and so so so shiny !!!
> I don't have a camera yet, but I hope I can post pictures of my hair soon.
> 
> I'm so happy to be able to change hair color and condition at the same time. There's also a sort of psychological effect of henna on me: I feel good knowing that I use a completely natural product that is good for me, instead of these chemical hair colours that contain god knows what...
> 
> I'll post my results after I've rinsed and dried my hair


 
Hi Amylee, welcome to LHCF!  Glad you're loving henna too. I'm also transitioning so my hair needs all the strength if can get and henna is just the thing for it  
Yeah, I also am looking to purchase a digital camera so I can post pics too.


----------



## alexstin

Amylee said:
			
		

> Hello henna ladies !!!
> 
> I'm a newbie here. Right now, I'm doing my third (or Fourth ?) henna treatment. And I want to say : I LOVE HENNA !!!
> 
> My hair is definitely stronger (I'm transitionning) and so so so shiny !!!
> I don't have a camera yet, but I hope I can post pictures of my hair soon.
> 
> I'm so happy to be able to change hair color and condition at the same time. There's also a sort of psychological effect of henna on me: I feel good knowing that I use a completely natural product that is good for me, instead of these chemical hair colours that contain god knows what...
> 
> I'll post my results after I've rinsed and dried my hair




Hi Amylee,

Welcome to the World's Biggest Henna Thread!


----------



## Amylee

Thank you ladies for welcoming me so kindly. 
By the way, excuse my poor and weird english (I'm French...).

Here are my results: FANTASTIC!!! I love my henna as usual.

I use a mix of "black henna" and "chesnut henna". I know that one should only use BAQ henna, and I've heard so many things about people using compound henna on permed or relaxed hair (hair going green, disintegrating, catching fire etc ).

So I've been very careful when choosing mine. It's only made of lawsonia inermis and indigo. And it doen't do any harm. But I have to confess that I was so scared the first timeerplexed 

I'm admiring myself at the moment. And I have to say that I've got beautiful brown highlights.

I'm very pleased !!!


----------



## grnidmonster

I did my best henna yet today! Last night I mixed up some of Catherine's henna w/ jasmin and lavendar oil (still can't stand that hay smell) some EVOO ,a bit of ACV and about 1/4 cup of warm honey. It sat overnight and this morning I set it in the So. Cal sun to release. I mixed it w/ some indigo, applied and read a book in the sun. When I rinsed in the shower it felt like silk and when I looked at it when I got out is was so shiney and soft.

I have on the henna tip for a minute now but, have never gotten results like this. I put my Qhemet products on (I know I sound like a QB commercial) and my hair is so pretty I can't believe it is mine. I keep getting up to go and look at it. Oh and the color is perfect-all my little strands of gray gone. "...today was a good day!"


----------



## victorious

Cichelle said:
			
		

> Would someone do my a favor? Look on the side of your box of Jamila (not the front or back) where it says "Premiere Quality Henne" (as opposed to the other side that says "Superior Quality Henna") and see if lower down it says:
> 
> *Since 1963*
> 
> *www. jamila.com.pk*
> *Made in Pakistan*
> 
> I'm asking because I have a box of Jamila that looks slightly different. It does not have what I wrote above on the box...and oddly, the lady's shirt on the front is a lighter color pink. I'm interested to know what this means. It's probably nothing, but I don't want bootleg Jamila.


 
I just checked my boxes, and they don't have the "Since 1963" line or the web address.

I used a box last week with good results though.  I'm glad I did the hair test just in case it was bootleg.


----------



## stinastina

AtlantaJJ said:
			
		

> *I'd be willing to go in with someone on a big Jamila purchase....I haven't exausted all my local options but I don't want to run all over town looking for it so this weekend I'm going to try a couple of places and if I don't score, I'll have to result to other options. The good news is that I can get all the other good indian products. We shall see...*



Hey, AtlantaJJ, I bought some Jamila henna from Patel Brothers in Decatur on Church street, right before it runs into Lawrenceville Highway. It was less than $2. PM me if you need more specific directions.

So I did my first henna treatment Friday night and I am sooo happy with it! 


This is what I did (I didn't read the whole thread so I'm sure I left stuff out, like the lemon):

I used the whole box of Jamila (not hardly necessary ! but then I hadn't read I could store it in the fridge)
1 whole cup of hot water
1/2 cup of amla oil
and 1/4 cup of ground nutmeg (which wasn't so ground because it took forever for me to get tiny little nut pieces out of my hair !)

I mixed it all together (forgot the gloves, had minor yellow staining on my hands but now it's gone). 
I didn't wait for it to do anything. I slapped it on (with a plastic cap) even though it looked like doody. I sat under the dryer maybe 30 minutes, got skeered and then went to rinse it out. I used creme of nature to wash out all the nutmeg pieces. Then I followed with Miss Key 10 en1 and sat under the dryer again for 15 minutes.
My hair is a dark brown with reddish tone. I love the color ! Now, it didn't get all the little bad gray hairs in the front but next time I will leave it in longer.
But overall, my hair is shiny, thicker and a lovely color.
Do all you henna experts recommend I add the lemon juice and let it sit overnight before using it ? Or is what I did okay ?


----------



## carameldiva

I use red wine as a terp- but you can use grape juice or citric acid. Most people have found the lemon juice to be drying.

I am currently sitting here with my henna/indigo/senna mix on my hair. I prepared it and applied it like 12:30 last nite. Will rinse it out sometime today.

For my henna mix- i used hot water, 4 tbls of henna, couple of dashes of ground cloves, honey, couple of splashes of red wine, 2 tbls of ground amalaki powder, 2 tbls of ground Fo-ti powder. (prepared last monday)

For my indigo/senna mix: the indigo/senna mix (2.5 teaspoons) and hot water.

Mixed the two together and applied to my hair. Put on a thin plastic cap and a satin scarf on top.


----------



## stinastina

carameldiva said:
			
		

> I use red wine as a terp- but you can use grape juice or citric acid. Most people have found the lemon juice to be drying.
> 
> I am currently sitting here with my henna/indigo/senna mix on my hair. I prepared it and applied it like 12:30 last nite. Will rinse it out sometime today.
> 
> For my henna mix- i used hot water, 4 tbls of henna, couple of dashes of ground cloves, honey, couple of splashes of red wine, 2 tbls of ground amalaki powder, 2 tbls of ground Fo-ti powder. (prepared last monday)
> 
> For my indigo/senna mix: the indigo/senna mix (2.5 teaspoons) and hot water.
> 
> Mixed the two together and applied to my hair. Put on a thin plastic cap and a satin scarf on top.



Does the red wine add to the color or is it only for acidity ? Are the cloves for color or scent ?


----------



## AtlantaJJ

*Atlanta Ladies, Does Your Box Look Like This???*


----------



## Nita81

Ok so I got my hennaforhair.com order yesterday.....my daughter just gave me my mail 10 minutes ago..lol. But they forgot my 100g of amla powder. I just emailed her to send my amla. I'm wondering if she will send the amla or just issue a credit cause I really want to try the amla. I'm feeling kinda crappy cause this is the 2nd time this week my online order was off.  I ordered avocado butter FNWL.com but half of the product leaked out. They just gave me a credit on my next purchase.


----------



## AtlantaJJ

Nita81 said:
			
		

> Ok so I got my hennaforhair.com order yesterday.....my daughter just gave me my mail 10 minutes ago..lol. But they forgot my 100g of amla powder. I just emailed her to send my amla. I'm wondering if she will send the amla or just issue a credit cause I really want to try the amla. I'm feeling kinda crappy cause this is the 2nd time this week my online order was off. I ordered avocado butter FNWL.com but half of the product leaked out. They just gave me a credit on my next purchase.


*Man, isn't that just annoying to no end!!!!???  Well the good news is that they will give you a  credit.  I wish we could find more of this stuff locally. Does ULTA sell that product?*


----------



## stinastina

*Re: Atlanta Ladies, Does Your Box Look Like This???*

Yes, that's it. I found it at PATEL Brothers in decatur.



			
				AtlantaJJ said:
			
		

>


----------



## Nita81

AtlantaJJ said:
			
		

> *Man, isn't that just annoying to no end!!!!???  Well the good news is that they will give you a  credit.  I wish we could find more of this stuff locally. Does ULTA sell that product?*


I haven't seen avocado butter locally just avocado oil. I'm going to contact hennaforhair.com about  my missing amla powder tomorrow. Hopefully I'll get it by 11/13. I planned on getting my sew-in redone and wanted to try my henna and amla treatment.


----------



## SparklingFlame

I went to the Indian store and they had a diff. brand of henna, Nikhar. Has anybody used it? Anyway I put it on my sisters hair. She didnt want any color so I added water and amla oil to it. It sat only for 30 min before I put it on her hair and ya'll it dyed her hair red!!!!!!!!!!! I was like WTF!!!! It didtn have enought time for the dye to relese, or so I thought. Thank God she wasnt that mad. But if any of you sisters want to have color in your hair and dont want to wait 6 - 12 hours or use a terp get the Nikhar brand if you see it in your local store.


----------



## carameldiva

stinastina said:
			
		

> Does the red wine add to the color or is it only for acidity ? Are the cloves for color or scent ?



I use the red wine for the acidity but i think it does add a little to the color.

I use the cloves for scent only.


----------



## carameldiva

I rinsed the henna/indigo/senna mix out at 4:30 and what came i say- my hair is super duper thick this time. The color was like whoa. I could really see a lot of red this time near the ends. Some of my greys tried to make a come back but they are covered. I think this was the best treatment yet. I rinsed twice, shampooed with diluted poo, conditioned with curecare conditioner mixed with molasses and then deep conditioned with lamaur's bone marrow for thirty mins, got up mixed tangerine tickle w/honey, lil molasses and added that and stayed under the dryer for another 30 mins. Combed through and then rinsed out. I could tell that my hair is growing.


----------



## stinastina

carameldiva said:
			
		

> I rinsed the henna/indigo/senna mix out at 4:30 and what came i say- my hair is super duper thick this time. The color was like whoa. I could really see a lot of red this time near the ends. Some of my greys tried to make a come back but they are covered. I think this was the best treatment yet. I rinsed twice, shampooed with diluted poo, conditioned with curecare conditioner mixed with molasses and then deep conditioned with lamaur's bone marrow for thirty mins, got up mixed tangerine tickle w/honey, lil molasses and added that and stayed under the dryer for another 30 mins. Combed through and then rinsed out. I could tell that my hair is growing.



I swear after my henna treatment my hair looks longer, too !


----------



## AtlantaJJ

Nita81 said:
			
		

> I haven't seen avocado butter locally just avocado oil. I'm going to contact hennaforhair.com about my missing amla powder tomorrow. Hopefully I'll get it by 11/13. I planned on getting my sew-in redone and wanted to try my henna and amla treatment.


 
*So have you really researched and there are no indian stores in your area? I just came home from two mega monster indian stores...what town do you live in?*


----------



## Nita81

AtlantaJJ said:
			
		

> *So have you really researched and there are no indian stores in your area? I just came home from two mega monster indian stores...what town do you live in?*


Thanks to your list I saw that there were 2 indian grocery stores 15 mins from me. I did get some amla powder from the store yesterday but I also ordered amla powder from hennaforhair.com on 10/30. Hennaforhair forgot the amla powder on my order. Did you see the [email protected] Cherians ?


----------



## AtlantaJJ

Nita81 said:
			
		

> Thanks to your list I saw that there were 2 indian grocery stores 15 mins from me. I did get some amla powder from the store yesterday but I also ordered amla powder from hennaforhair.com on 10/30. Hennaforhair forgot the amla powder on my order. Did you see the [email protected] Cherians ?


*Sure did, they had the Alma Powder there too, along with everything else on the planet! I had to get outta there fast! I was like Pookie in a crack store!!!   *


----------



## Nita81

AtlantaJJ said:
			
		

> *Sure did, they had the Alma Powder there too, along with everything else on the planet! I had to get outta there fast! I was like Pookie in a crack store!!!   *


Lmao! I was in that store for only 10 minutes cause my bf was with me mumbling about how I didn't need anymore hair products!


----------



## L_Mo

L_Mo said:
			
		

> Gosh, I want to read the whole thread... but who has the time! erplexed


 
OK, I'm going to eat my own words and admit that I just finished reading all *1404* posts in this super-long thread!!! 

I did my first henna treatment on Friday and it seems good!  My hair is definitely stronger.  I'm 12 weeks post-relaxer, so I haven't done much to my hair to really be able to tell the difference.  I'm not sure if I like the reddish-tinge, though, and I couldn't find any indigo to counteract the red.  I didn't use EVOO in my mix -- next time I will.  Today I found some Jamila henna for $1.29 / box, so I'll use that next and compare it to my "Atul" brand that I used last time.

I've still got a question, but I'm gonna start a new thread for simplicity's sake....

Thanks for all the great advice.


----------



## NOEChic

I just ordered my henna and indigo today!!!!!  Even though my hair is very short do I still have to leave it on for 2 hrs?


----------



## carameldiva

Michiko said:
			
		

> I just ordered my henna and indigo today!!!!!  Even though my hair is very short do I still have to leave it on for 2 hrs?



It is strongly reccommended that you leave it on for 1-6 hours. Longer if you are trying to achieve a serious color deposit.


----------



## chocolatesis

Priestess said:
			
		

> Oh, did you use you you use your Rainbow "black" henna yet? I have that too but haven't tried it yet. Let me know how it works for you.
> 
> That's funny about the Pantene Extra Liso line. I read some threads on it and it peaked my pj curiosity but SUPRISE! Low and behold its like the rest of their products... erplexed


 
I'm so sorry I took so long to answer.  I haven't been keeping up with the thread.  I actually never bought the Rainbow black henna, just the neutral, and I haven't even used that yet.  It's still in my freezer.  I've just been using regular henna.  HTH


----------



## Ponytaildiva

sareca said:
			
		

> Thanks, I'm so happy with it. Ok, this sounds like a lot of stuff, but it was really very simple once I understood what you were supposed to do.
> 
> I brought my henna from hennaforhair.com. The owner sells body quality henna which can be used safely over other chemicals. I've used commercial dyes and relaxer on my hair so I was worred about interactions between regular henna and my hair.
> 
> I got my recipe from hennaforhair too. They actually have bunch of recipes depending on what color you want (http://www.hennaforhair.com/mixes/index.html).
> 
> I mixed:
> 100g of henna
> enough lemon juice concentrate to make an icing-like paste
> couple tablespoons of tumeric to warm the color
> 1/4 cup of amla powder that i also brought from hennaforhair.
> 2 tablespoons of olive oil to counteract the intensity (and drying) of the lemon concentrate
> Some coffee grounds to darken the color (duh! grounds don't dissolve)
> 20 drops of lemon essential oil (anything will work, but it changed the smell from hay to lemon cake icing, yay)
> ​
> I left it in the garage overnight (about 17 hours) until the dye released. You can tell if it release by leaving a little piece of paper towel in the container. The paper will be stained orange when the dye is ready for use.
> I applied it like you would a relaxer
> Wrapped my head in plastic wrap and sat under under the bonnet dryer for an hour
> I think I went a bit overboard on the mix. Next time I henna (this weekend), I'm going to use henna, ACV, and strongly brewed coffee and that's it. I might order more amla powder. My hair loves that stuff. But one thing's for sure, I won't be dying my hair with anything else.


 
OMG, I would be so afraid to do this!  Are you serious Sareca???


----------



## alexstin

MIchellehall LOL!!

What exactly are you afraid of? Making the decision to henna can be a little intimidating but if you get BAQ and do a strand test you can't go wrong.


----------



## Ponytaildiva

alexstin said:
			
		

> MIchellehall LOL!!
> 
> What exactly are you afraid of? Making the decision to henna can be a little intimidating but if you get BAQ and do a strand test you can't go wrong.


I have a lot of gray hair and I am afraid of the color that it will turn my gray hairs.

I have seen so much talk about henna in the threads.  Whenever one is started, it always receives a lot of action.  So I figure it must be something to it which is why I started reading this one.  But to be honest, I do not have the time to read through them all or the time it seems to take to henna.  

What I am realizing is that it takes a lot of time and effort to really grow the long beautiful hair that you LHCF ladies have. I just don't have the time which is why I have pitiful hair begging for attention.

I am thinking of starting a thread asking for shortcuts to growing long hair.  I know that I will get murdered in comments, but there have got to be some short cut secrets.


----------



## WomanlyCharm

MichelleHall, 

I have grey hairs too...henna turns then a really cool shade of dark red (that's a bit too much for me, lol!).  So I use indigo to turn them dark brown/black.

As for your wanting a "short-cut" to growing hair long...well, you probably will catch some flak for that.
If there were short-cuts to growing hair long, we'd all be swinging butt-lenght locks by now.  It takes time energy and PATIENCE.  There are some growth potions (MTG, etc.) that some of us use, but in the end, it should be about trying to make your hair as healthy as possible...the lenght will come along with it.


----------



## Cichelle

WomanlyCharm said:
			
		

> MichelleHall,
> 
> I have grey hairs too...henna turns then a really cool shade of dark red (that's a bit too much for me, lol!).  So I use indigo to turn them dark brown/black.
> 
> As for your wanting a "short-cut" to growing hair long...well, you probably will catch some flak for that.
> If there were short-cuts to growing hair long, we'd all be swinging butt-lenght locks by now.  It takes time energy and PATIENCE.  There are some growth potions (MTG, etc.) that some of us use, but in the end, it should be about trying to make your hair as healthy as possible...the lenght will come along with it.



ITA

Patience and careful handling are required. As for henna coloring gray hair, yeah...it turned my grays a HOT copper red. This color darkened with repeated applications, but the grays are clearly red. I happen to like it. But as WC already stated, you can use indigo to turn them a brown or black color.


----------



## gharp001

Cichelle said:
			
		

> ITA
> 
> Patience and careful handling are required. As for henna coloring gray hair, yeah...it turned my grays a HOT copper red. This color darkened with repeated applications, but the grays are clearly red. I happen to like it. But as WC already stated, you can use indigo to turn them a brown or black color.


 
Chichelle,

In the beginning of the this tread there were comments about hair texture/curls changing after using henna, I'm courious if you have noticed a change in your hair?

I'm transitioning from a very mild relaxer and wear a wash & go and really don't want to loose my curls. It's the one consistent style that I have going for me during this transitioning and would hate to lose it.  

TIA


----------



## Cichelle

gharp001 said:
			
		

> Chichelle,
> 
> In the beginning of the this tread there were comments about hair texture/curls changing after using henna, I'm courious if you have noticed a change in your hair?
> 
> I'm transitioning from a very mild relaxer and wear a wash & go and really don't want to loose my curls. It's the one consistent style that I have going for me during this transitioning and would hate to lose it.
> 
> TIA



You know, I was just thinking about this the past couple of days. It seems to me that I have noticed a difference. I'm not really sure, but my hair seems to be getting more wavy and less curly. It is still plenty curly, particularly at the ends. But there is a wavy quality to a lot of it that is different than it used to be. 

I really don't know that this has to do with henna. It could have more to do with length. I'm going to look through some pictures and maybe try to make a comparison. I'm sorry I can't answer precisely. If it has changed it has been slow and subtle. It wasn't like I did a henna treatment and my hair lost a lot of its curl. I think if you noticed a lessening in your curl, you could just stop using henna. But I'm sorry I can't be more definite.

ETA: If you haven't read it, see sareca's story about the way her hair changed. Though, I think she attributed it to silica and/or MSM.


----------



## gharp001

Cichelle said:
			
		

> You know, I was just thinking about this the past couple of days. It seems to me that I have noticed a difference. I'm not really sure, but my hair seems to be getting more wavy and less curly. It is still plenty curly, particularly at the ends. But there is a wavy quality to a lot of it that is different than it used to be.
> 
> I really don't know that this has to do with henna. It could have more to do with length. I'm going to look through some pictures and maybe try to make a comparison. I'm sorry I can't answer precisely. If it has changed it has been slow and subtle. It wasn't like I did a henna treatment and my hair lost a lot of its curl. I think if you noticed a lessening in your curl, you could just stop using henna. But I'm sorry I can't be more definite.
> 
> ETA: If you haven't read it, see sareca's story about the way her hair changed. Though, I think she attributed it to silica and/or MSM.


 

Thanks, Chichelle!


----------



## sareca

Michellehall said:
			
		

> OMG, I would be so afraid to do this! Are you serious Sareca???


 
With great risk comes great reward... or a blad head.  

I'm totally serious and I've been doin' it for the last 6 months. I  my hair... except the stupid ends...


----------



## Ponytaildiva

sareca said:
			
		

> With great risk comes great reward... or a blad head.
> 
> I'm totally serious and I've been doin' it for the last 6 months. I  my hair... except the stupid ends...


 
Sareca, you are too funny.  That is what I am afraid of...the bald head.  Then I would have to come looking for you.


----------



## sareca

Michellehall said:
			
		

> Sareca, you are too funny. That is what I am afraid of...the bald head. Then I would have to come looking for you.


 
You have my address and I'm still not worried.  

I think the more realistic issue for you is orange hair. Henna will make your grays orange. I don't think it's a very pretty orange either, at least not after the first time. After the second henna treatment I liked it. After I indigo'd (which left them a coppery red) I LoVeD it.


----------



## HoneyDew

Last night I did a strand test with 2 parts cassia and 1 part henna, both purchased from Henna Sooq. I left it on for a little over an hour and I did not get any color change. The strands very very shiny though.  

I think I am going to try that on my hair this weekend.

Has anyone ever done it like that?


----------



## CLASSYEBONYGIRL

*Is natural henna the same as neutral henna? 

The reason why I am asking is because I went to a store on Lexington Ave to see if they had any cassia obovata (neutral henna) and all they had was red and black henna in clear plastic packets. I went to another store further down the block and I found another indian grocery store and they had red henna, black henna and natural henna, so I asked the man in the store if the natural henna was cassia obovata (neutral henna) because I do not want any color I just wanted clear and he looked at me as if was crazy. He said the natural henna doesn't result in any color. On the other hand, I have the Rajasthani henna that I purchased for my first henna treatment and on the packet it says natural henna but dark brown so now I am a bit confused.Anyway, I still purchased the natural henna but I have not used it yet to see if it's cassia obovata. 

Does natural henna mean that it's pure no chemicals etc, or does it mean that it doesn't release any color? Please enlighten me.*


----------



## Amylee

Hi Classyebony!!!

Neutral henna is cassia obovata : it doesn't give any color to the hair
Natural henna is lawsonia inermis: it gives a coppery red color to the hair

You can find henna that contains indigo and colors the hair brown or black. If it is good quality, it doesn't contain any chemical ingredients, only natural additives that alter the coppery colour of natural henna.

If you don't want any color, use only CASSIA OBOVATA. (not natural henna)


----------



## CLASSYEBONYGIRL

Amylee said:
			
		

> Hi Classyebony!!!
> 
> Neutral henna is cassia obovata : it doesn't give any color to the hair
> Natural henna is lawsonia inermis: it gives a coppery red color to the hair
> 
> You can find henna that contains indigo and colors the hair brown or black. If it is good quality, it doesn't contain any chemical ingredients, only natural additives that alter the coppery colour of natural henna.
> 
> If you don't want any color, use only CASSIA OBOVATA. (not natural henna)



*Thanks for responding. So I guess he misunderstood me or he just lied so that I could make a purchase because I told him I didn't want any color.*


----------



## JazzyDez

okay i been checking this thread for a minute trying to get through the massive amount of posts.....I ordered $36 worth of henna and indigo from hennaforhair a couple days ago....then i started reading more posts and decided to look locally for henna. I bought some Uttam brand henna (herbal mehndi powder) and then I went to another store I did end up finding the JAMILA henna for 1.49  . So I am  happy yet kind of ticked since I bought all that henna from the website ....anyway I am optimistic about it all from all of the great results that I will like the results and end up using it all. 

My question is....I also purchased Alma OIL from the indian store....I think I remember ladies saying they used the powder. Is it okay to mix with my henna? I plan on using it on sunday.

Cichelle (who has been very helpful via PM) has a brownish reddish color that I am going for....


----------



## JLove74

JazzyDez said:
			
		

> okay i been checking this thread for a minute trying to get through the massive amount of posts.....I ordered $36 worth of henna and indigo from hennaforhair a couple days ago....then i started reading more posts and decided to look locally for henna. I bought some Uttam brand henna (herbal mehndi powder) and then I went to another store I did end up finding the JAMILA henna for 1.49  . So I am happy yet kind of ticked since I bought all that henna from the website ....anyway I am optimistic about it all from all of the great results that I will like the results and end up using it all.
> 
> *My question is....I also purchased Alma OIL from the indian store....I think I remember ladies saying they used the powder. Is it okay to mix with my henna? I plan on using it on sunday.*
> 
> Cichelle (who has been very helpful via PM) has a brownish reddish color that I am going for....


 
Yes, it's ok to use the Amla oil with your henna mix.  It will provide extra conditioning.


----------



## JazzyDez

Great....I couldnt remember what was said about the alma oil but I saw it on the shelf above the henna so I picked it up and figured I'd research later.


----------



## sareca

JazzyDez said:
			
		

> Great....I couldnt remember what was said about the alma oil but I saw it on the shelf above the henna so I picked it up and figured I'd research later.


 
Alma also makes a great pre-poo. I saturate my hair with it, add a warm towel, when it cools I poo or co-wash.


----------



## Cichelle

For the people who have tried Jamila and other types/brands of henna: Do you find that Jamila takes longer for dye release? With FNWL, I used to get strong dye release within an hour. I guess I got spoiled.

Btw, I love the color Jamila gives. I'm not complaining. Just wondering.


----------



## JazzyDez

sareca said:
			
		

> Alma also makes a great pre-poo. I saturate my hair with it, add a warm towel, when it cools I poo or co-wash.


 
Sounds yummy! I will try in my wash before the henna....I plan to clarify first to I can really tell the difference.

ETA: And I finally got my digi-cam yesterday so I should have great clear comparison shots! I am so excited!


----------



## sareca

JazzyDez said:
			
		

> Sounds yummy! I will try in my wash before the henna....I plan to clarify first to I can really tell the difference.
> 
> ETA: *And I finally got my digi-cam yesterday so I should have great clear comparison shots! I am so excited!*


 
Don't forget to use the macro button.


----------



## Spidergul

sareca said:
			
		

> Alma also makes a great pre-poo. I saturate my hair with it, add a warm towel, when it cools I poo or co-wash.




Ok.. all this talk about amla, henna and such, brought out my pjs.  I purchased some alma powder and oil and parachute coconut oil and the vitkia(sp) shampoo
from a local Indian store this week.  I mixed it the best I could per the instructions on the box of alma powder and had the most horrible hair experience! I mixed it to make a paste using the oils and hot water.  The amla powder said you could use water or oil.  I used both.  I left it on for about an half hour to an hour.  The box said 3 hours.  When I rinsed it out, I was so scared, becuase it made my hair tangle so bad that I thought I was not going to be able to comb through it!!  I thought I was going to have to do a big chop!  My hair has no slip and is just hard.  I tried washing and deep conditioning right after and again last night to no avail.  All my slip is gone. 

*My question-do you think I should try and rinse my hair in ACV to get the slip back or is there another un-named product that might help?*

Also when and if you buy from a local Indian store-please be sure and check the bottle for any type of expiration date.  I did not realize when I purchased  but the amla and parachute coconut oil were both expired.  The amla by 6 years  and the coconut by 7 months.  Not sure if that had anything to do with my experience.   (I'm really not sure that what I was looking at on the bottles were expiration dates, they look like dates.)


----------



## sareca

Spidergul said:
			
		

> Ok.. all this talk about amla, henna and such, brought out my pjs. I purchased some alma powder and oil and parachute coconut oil and the vitkia(sp) shampoo
> from a local Indian store this week. I mixed it the best I could per the instructions on the box of alma powder and had the most horrible hair experience! I mixed it to make a paste using the oils and hot water. The amla powder said you could use water or oil. I used both. I left it on for about an half hour to an hour. The box said 3 hours. When I rinsed it out, I was so scared, becuase it made my hair tangle so bad that I thought I was not going to be able to comb through it!! I thought I was going to have to do a big chop! My hair has no slip and is just hard. I tried washing and deep conditioning right after and again last night to no avail. All my slip is gone.
> 
> *My question-do you think I should try and rinse my hair in ACV to get the slip back or is there another un-named product that might help?*
> 
> Also when and if you buy from a local Indian store-please be sure and check the bottle for any type of expiration date. I did not realize when I purchased but the amla and parachute coconut oil were both expired. The amla by 6 years and the coconut by 7 months. Not sure if that had anything to do with my experience. (I'm really not sure that what I was looking at on the bottles were expiration dates, they look like dates.)


 
Don't rinse with ACV. That will definitely make it worse.  When I have hard hair (for whatever reason) I use amla oil (just the oil) on dry hair, leave it for a few minutes and rinse.  If you're scared of amla now then use whatever oil you have (olive, kemy, whatever), then Co-wash with your favorite moisturizing deep conditioner (no poo).


----------



## Spidergul

sareca said:
			
		

> Don't rinse with ACV. That will definitely make it worse.  When I have hard hair (for whatever reason) I use amla oil (just the oil) on dry hair, leave it for a few minutes and rinse.  If you're scared of amla now then use whatever oil you have (olive, kemy, whatever), then Co-wash with your favorite moisturizing deep conditioner (no poo).




Thanks.  Would the amla oil still work well if it is expired?


----------



## sareca

Spidergul said:
			
		

> Thanks. Would the amla oil still work well if it is expired?


 
Oh yeah, I forgot about that. Use another oil.  That's too long ewww...

ETA: I'm guessing here, but I think it was the amla powder and the length of time and not the expired oils.


----------



## Spidergul

sareca said:
			
		

> Oh yeah, I forgot about that. Use another oil.  That's too long ewww...
> 
> ETA: I'm guessing here, but I think it was the amla powder and the length of time and not the expired oils.




I mixed the oils in the powder along with water.  The powder box did not have an exp. date-I don't think


----------



## sareca

Spidergul said:
			
		

> I mixed the oils in the powder along with water. The powder box did not have an exp. date-I don't think


 
You did the right thing. That sounds like it should have worked great. But amla powder even when mixed with oil and water can be a little drying.


----------



## Lavendar

Spider,

If that doesn't help, use some Porosity Control.  Leave it in for at least 15 minutes, 30 if its really bad.  That should help a lot.  My first henna with amla was rough too.  Of course, I just learned I used hair quality instead of BAQ.


----------



## stinastina

I did my 2nd henna treatment yesterday and my naughty little grays are now orange. I think next week I will try some indigo.....


----------



## LovelyLionessa

stinastina said:
			
		

> I did my 2nd henna treatment yesterday *and my naughty little grays are now orange.* I think next week I will try some indigo.....


 


Mine too.


----------



## HoneyDew

Lavendar said:
			
		

> Spider,
> 
> If that doesn't help, use some Porosity Control.  Leave it in for at least 15 minutes, 30 if its really bad.  That should help a lot.  My first henna with amla was rough too.  Of course, I just learned I used hair quality instead of BAQ.




I always following with a moisturizing deep condition so that I can get my slip and softness back.

But, the 1st time I did henna, I did not do the moisturizing deep condition.  My hair felt good after I put in my leave-in, though.


----------



## JazzyDez

Any henna heads up tonight?

I am finally taking the henna plunge today. I didnt get a chance to let it sit out so I mixed up some Jamila henna with water, a spoonful of fruit pectin and a wee bit of ACV until it was a thick pudding consistency. Its been in the oven on 170 for a couple of hours and I still dont think the dye has released. I remember sareca saying to dip a napkin and if it turns orange then it has released....its still looking brownish green. I plan on letting the dye release first then putting it on my hair for 1 hr with heat. I hope this will do the trick because I am wanting color too and I am not trying to stay up all night doing my hair since I plan on DCing too. Any tips/suggestions?


----------



## AtlantaJJ

JazzyDez said:
			
		

> Any henna heads up tonight?
> 
> I am finally taking the henna plunge today. I didnt get a chance to let it sit out so I mixed up some Jamila henna with water, a spoonful of fruit pectin and a wee bit of ACV until it was a thick pudding consistency. Its been in the oven on 170 for a couple of hours and I still dont think the dye has released. I remember sareca saying to dip a napkin and if it turns orange then it has released....its still looking brownish green. I plan on letting the dye release first then putting it on my hair for 1 hr with heat. I hope this will do the trick because I am wanting color too and I am not trying to stay up all night doing my hair since I plan on DCing too. Any tips/suggestions?


 
I haven't heard of any early release tricks, I always whip up my batch the night before the evening I plan to henna..... Perhaps we can get a henna head up in here to help you out


----------



## SparklingFlame

naturallady said:
			
		

> I went to the Indian store and they had a diff. brand of henna, Nikhar. Has anybody used it? Anyway I put it on my sisters hair. She didnt want any color so I added water and amla oil to it. It sat only for 30 min before I put it on her hair and ya'll it dyed her hair red!!!!!!!!!!! I was like WTF!!!! It didtn have enought time for the dye to relese, or so I thought. Thank God she wasnt that mad. But if any of you sisters want to have color in your hair and dont want to wait 6 - 12 hours or use a terp get the Nikhar brand if you see it in your local store.


This brand of henna that I used on my sisters hair dyed her hair and I didnt give it time to release. I hear that henna that comes from India doesnt require waiting for dye release. I HTH!


----------



## Cichelle

This doesn't surprise me. As I've written here before, I've gotten strong dye release in less than an hour. It really depends on what henna you are using.


----------



## JazzyDez

okay ladies....I dont feel like doing this tommorow since I have stuff to do all week and I didnt want to wash too soon before my relaxer which will be on friday since I am going away for the weekend. So I am just going to apply it now and if I don't get any color than so be it....maybe next time.....wish me luck!


----------



## AtlantaJJ

JazzyDez said:
			
		

> okay ladies....I dont feel like doing this tommorow since I have stuff to do all week and I didnt want to wash too soon before my relaxer which will be on friday since I am going away for the weekend. So I am just going to apply it now and if I don't get any color than so be it....maybe next time.....wish me luck!


 
Try sitting under the dryer, or using a heated conditioning cap, I heard this helps the color deposit better.


----------



## PinkAngel

I just finished mixing my Henna Recipe.....I'll be applying it within the next 2 hours.  I did a strand test earlier on harvested hair & I am elated!  It turned my hair a really pretty dark auburn (i know the color will darken in 2-3 days).  I hope I still like it then.  

I took strands of the henna-ed hair to test the elasticity....definitely stronger than before the henna.  I think this ones a keeper!


----------



## JazzyDez

Okay guys......I HENNAD!!! My hair is naturally a dark brown color with some honey colored looking parts and which are now auburnish. My hair is still wet but I can definately see the reddish tints. I am surprised that I got any color at all being that I didnt get to leave it out for too long and I didn't think the dye released. I did sit under the dryer for and hour and while rinsing it out my hair felt WAY STRONGER. I will apply again within a week or so and see if I can get a lil more color. I am 12 and 1/2 weeks post and I cant wait to get my relaxer and see how it looks bone str8. I AM OFFICALLY A HENNA GURL!!!


----------



## carameldiva

Congradulations!!!!!( Jazzydez)


----------



## AtlantaJJ

JazzyDez said:
			
		

> I AM OFFICALLY A HENNA GURL!!!


Welcome to the club girl friend!!


----------



## Lavendar

Congrats Jazzy!  Welcome to hennaland.  I also warm my henna in the oven on 170 for a couple hours.  I get good color release this way.  The henna does not actually turn red, if that's what you were waiting for.  I know I thought I would see some kind of red sign at first.  I later learned this is not the case. 

OT:  JJ, girl if you don't give me that pony.  I almost fell off my chair when I saw you sitting up there all cute with that new pony.  I WANT IT NOW!!!!


----------



## BrownBetty

Anybody in NYC find Jamila in a store?  Hopefully in Brooklyn.  Please forward the name of the store and address, if you can.

THANKS!!!!


----------



## RoseGolden

naturallady said:
			
		

> This brand of henna that I used on my sisters hair dyed her hair and I didnt give it time to release. I hear that henna that comes from India doesnt require waiting for dye release. I HTH!





			
				Cichelle said:
			
		

> This doesn't surprise me. As I've written here before, I've gotten strong dye release in less than an hour. It really depends on what henna you are using.


Does anyone think this could possibly happen with henna from hennaforhair.com?  I've been watching this thread for a while and I ordered some a couple of days ago. But I was planning to not let it release (I dont want to do color yet) I was just gonna mix it up for the strength, conditioning and shine. But now I'm worried that it might dye. What do u think is the possibility of this happening? I dont really want the red, when I do color I wanna mix with some indigo for more of brown as opposed to red color.


----------



## kbragg

I finally ordered tonight! We'll see how this goes!


----------



## AtlantaJJ

Lavendar said:
			
		

> OT: JJ, girl if you don't give me that pony. I almost fell off my chair when I saw you sitting up there all cute with that new pony. I WANT IT NOW!!!!


Girl, my boss loves me in it, I feel guilty when I don't wear it to work now! LOLOLOL  Its Sennsational #HZP014 - I gotta warn you! You gotta have a big head to wear this thing. It's huge!! It looks like a mountain on my head if I don't place it right.  It's got a cap the size of a bowl, which is good for someone with a lot of hair.







It's pretty but I can't work out in it, I'm worried it's gonna fly off my head. Can't beat the UPA clip for that, it ain't going no where! (I have my UPA on today! Workout day!)


----------



## Proudpiscean

I just rinsed henna from my hair, and boy, oh boy was Sareca right!! It does get better each time! my hair feels like silk, yet strong at the same ....and the bling is coming!  
I'm gonna henna for life!


----------



## AtlantaJJ

amr501 said:
			
		

> I just rinsed henna from my hair, and boy, oh boy was Sareca right!! It does get better each time! my hair feels like silk, yet strong at the same ....and the bling is coming!
> I'm gonna henna for life!


 
Yes!  Another Henna Winna!!!!     Just wait until I get my paws on some BAQ!


----------



## JazzyDez

Lavendar said:
			
		

> Congrats Jazzy! Welcome to hennaland. I also warm my henna in the oven on 170 for a couple hours. I get good color release this way. The henna does not actually turn red, if that's what you were waiting for. I know I thought I would see some kind of red sign at first. I later learned this is not the case.
> 
> OT: JJ, girl if you don't give me that pony. I almost fell off my chair when I saw you sitting up there all cute with that new pony. I WANT IT NOW!!!!


 
I remembered reading that if you dipped a napkin and it turned orange rather than greenish then the dye has relased, that was not the case with me. But it could've released when I sat under the dryer for an hour too.

I did have a problem with the Jamila henna though. it left my hair dryyyyy   . Then of course I read in another thread that the Jamila with the silver packaging is the one that leaves your hair soft, and it also costs a little bit more. So I think the henna from hennaforhair is the one in the silver packaging since she orders it direct from Pakistan (?) but I haven't recieved that one yet. My store brought Jamila henna was in plastic. I will see with my next application (silver packaging) if it leaves my hair soft....if it does, its a keeper....if not, I will need to re-think the henna thing. I already have a dry hair problem and do not want to make it worse.

ETA: I didnt realize that my hair was dry until after it dried(airdry), I DC'd the next day and my hair still felt dry after drying....I soaked it with s-curl today ors olive oil and I'm going to baggy tonight because I refuse to relax my hair when it is feeling extra dry!


----------



## AtlantaJJ

JazzyDez said:
			
		

> ETA: I didnt realize that my hair was dry until after it dried(airdry), I DC'd the next day and my hair still felt dry after drying....I soaked it with s-curl today ors olive oil and I'm going to baggy tonight because I refuse to relax my hair when it is feeling extra dry!


I had the dry problem also, but I used Alma oil, and I DCed and my hair is fine, actually beautiful after about 5 days. I agree, I don't want to have that drying effect either. I'm going to use the batch I have left and put coconut oil in it. I think that will help. I will also use Porosity control after my next henna (HQ).  You are right to get your hair back into balance before you relax.  

I'm going to try NTM tonight! I think I read somewhere that it solves any type of driness problem caused for what ever reason.


----------



## JazzyDez

Girl its funny your tips, great minds must think alike.  I say this because when I DC'd last night, I  mixed porosity control with my ORS pak and sat under the dryer for 1/2 hour.....and I used NTM silk touch as my leave-in. However when I woke up this morning my hair was dry and hard....I applied plenty of s-curl and ors olive oil and hoping it stays moisturized, I have a 3/4 wig on now and my hair underneath feels soft but I can't tell completely. I plan on baggying my whole head tonight.


----------



## AtlantaJJ

JazzyDez said:
			
		

> Girl its funny your tips, great minds must think alike. I say this because when I DC'd last night, I mixed porosity control with my ORS pak and sat under the dryer for 1/2 hour.....and I used NTM silk touch as my leave-in. However when I woke up this morning my hair was dry and hard....I applied plenty of s-curl and ors olive oil and hoping it stays moisturized, I have a 3/4 wig on now and my hair underneath feels soft but I can't tell completely. I plan on baggying my whole head tonight.


Did you put any oils in your henna batch?  I talked to another henna site owner and she recommends always putting some type of oil, EEOV, Almond or coconut in your henna mixture, even the BAQ.  I got dry, but not really bad dry....but dry enough to make me mad! 

I'm sorry you had to go through all that, looks like our henna order is back on, were you on the order list?


----------



## JazzyDez

AtlantaJJ said:
			
		

> Did you put any oils in your henna batch? I talked to another henna site owner and she recommends always putting some type of oil, EEOV, Almond or coconut in your henna mixture, even the BAQ. I got dry, but not really bad dry....but dry enough to make me mad!
> 
> I'm sorry you had to go through all that, looks like our henna order is back on, were you on the order list?


 
Well i purchased some alma oil but i dont think i got the right kind because the 1st ingredient is mineral oil.....ummm i dont plan on using this one

I mixxed a little jojoba and tad bit of coconut oil in my batch though...I probably should've used more

I hope I am on the hena order list!!....I only responded in the thread I didnt do any details in pm or anything. But I WILL be paying I just need to know what to do to make it happen.


----------



## Cichelle

Sometimes dryness can be from not rinsing the henna completely. It may seem like it's all rinsed out, but it isn't. Just a thought. I'm not saying that's necessarily the case.


----------



## Spidergul

AtlantaJJ said:
			
		

> Yes!  Another Henna Winna!!!!     Just wait until I get my paws on some BAQ!




What's BAQ?  Missed some posts can someone fill me in, please...


----------



## Spidergul

JazzyDez said:
			
		

> Well i purchased some alma oil but i dont think i got the right kind because the 1st ingredient is mineral oil.....ummm i dont plan on using this one
> 
> I mixxed a little jojoba and tad bit of coconut oil in my batch though...I probably should've used more
> 
> I hope I am on the hena order list!!....I only responded in the thread I didnt do any details in pm or anything. But I WILL be paying I just need to know what to do to make it happen.




JazzyDez,  your 1st henna experience sounds like my experience with the amla powder.  My hair was dry and I thought I was going to have to cut it all off!   All the products I bought from the local indian store were expired, the amla oil, the coconut oil, the vitika shampoo and the date on the amla powder was wiped off.  I will make sure I check the dates before I buy from that store again.


----------



## LovelyLionessa

Spidergul said:
			
		

> What's BAQ? Missed some posts can someone fill me in, please...


 

BAQ= Body Art Quality 

If the henna is BAQ, that guarantees that it is free of metallic salts that can spell disaster if mixed w/a relaxer or chemical hair color, since it's safe enough to use on the skin. HTH


----------



## LovelyLionessa

Spidergul said:
			
		

> JazzyDez, your 1st henna experience sounds like my experience with the amla powder. My hair was dry and I thought I was going to have to cut it all off! *All the products I bought from the local indian store were expired,* the amla oil, the coconut oil, the vitika shampoo and the date on the amla powder was wiped off. I will make sure I check the dates before I buy from that store again.


 

Spidergurl, by any chance, were the dates on your products the manufacture date? Becuase frequently I've noticed Indian products list the manufacture date and then state when the product should be used by, like on Dabur Amla oil says to use within 36 months of the manufacture date.


----------



## JazzyDez

Cichelle said:
			
		

> Sometimes dryness can be from not rinsing the henna completely. It may seem like it's all rinsed out, but it isn't. Just a thought. I'm not saying that's necessarily the case.


 
I actually washed two days in a row because when I rinsed out the henna I didnt DC. And I shampooed so I think I got it all....thanks though


----------



## JazzyDez

Spidergul said:
			
		

> JazzyDez, your 1st henna experience sounds like my experience with the amla powder. My hair was dry and I thought I was going to have to cut it all off! All the products I bought from the local indian store were expired, the amla oil, the coconut oil, the vitika shampoo and the date on the amla powder was wiped off. I will make sure I check the dates before I buy from that store again.


 

My hair is doing better today.....I gave it some intense moisture....I have a feeling my stuff was expired too


----------



## Keen

Is the indigo powder suppose to look like hennar powder? For some reason I thought it would be some dark blue color...


----------



## sareca

Keen said:
			
		

> Is the indigo powder suppose to look like hennar powder? For some reason I thought it would be some dark blue color...


 
Pretty much looks the same until you add liquid.  Henna turns brownish green, indigo turns... well... indigo.


----------



## Spidergul

Priestess said:
			
		

> Spidergurl, by any chance, were the dates on your products the manufacture date? Becuase frequently I've noticed Indian products list the manufacture date and then state when the product should be used by, like on Dabur Amla oil says to use within 36 months of the manufacture date.




Yes, it listed the mfd and use by date.  All the products I bought were way past the use by date.  I will go home and look at the bottles again and post both dates.  The amla powder dates were wiped off/smudged, so I do not know when they were mfd or if it was expired.  Even so the mfd date on the amla oil was 2000!!

***UPDATE:  mfd and expd
Dabut Vatika poo - mfd 10/05  - Best bf 18 mos.
Dabur Amla oli  - mfd looks like  4/2000  - best bf 36 mos.
Parachute oil - mfd 1/05  - best bf 15 mos.
Amla powder - N/A - N/A


----------



## Spidergul

JazzyDez said:
			
		

> I actually washed two days in a row because when I rinsed out the henna I didnt DC. And I shampooed so I think I got it all....thanks though




Me too.   I rinsed and then washed and washed again the next day.  And still it had no slip what so ever!  I deep con with oil, w/o oil.  I have now oiled and I've bagged my whole head for the past week and still no slip.  In desperation this morning I added infusium 23 to my already ors oo'd head, that gave me a little slip, but it still not back to where it was before I did the amla treatment.


----------



## Cholet112

Hey Ladies! I just have one question. My co-worker, who is Indian, told me to use this mixture for Henna (they did it all the time when she was in India).

Henna
Lemon Juice
Egg
Coffee
Amla Oil
Water

What do yall think? I have read through all the boards and I didnt read about anyone using egg. 

P.S. I doing my first henna this weekend. (thanks douglala & priestess for the advice  )


----------



## alexstin

Cholet112 said:
			
		

> Hey Ladies! I just have one question. My co-worker, who is Indian, told me to use this mixture for Henna (they did it all the time when she was in India).
> 
> Henna
> Lemon Juice
> Egg
> Coffee
> Amla Oil
> Water
> 
> What do yall think? I have read through all the boards and I didnt read about anyone using egg.
> 
> P.S. I doing my first henna this weekend. (thanks douglala & priestess for the advice  )



That lemon juice will probably dry your hair pretty bad. I know amla powder can be drying but I'm not sure about the oil.You could just keep it simple and do henna, water and olive oil. You could then play around with it more after you've seen how your hair responds.


----------



## LovelyLionessa

ITA with Alexstin, I would skip th lemon juice.  Believe me, you'll get plenty of color release without it.  I mix mine w/brewed coffee or espresso all the time.  And I loove using the Amla oil in my mixes too.

I have heard great things about using egg as a pre poo or in a henna mix, but I'm not brave enough to try that one.  I have used real mayo and yogurt before and they work well, so you might want to try those options 1st.

P.S. Cholet, you're welcome, you got mail!


----------



## AtlantaJJ

alexstin said:
			
		

> That lemon juice will probably dry your hair pretty bad. I know amla powder can be drying but I'm not sure about the oil.You could just keep it simple and do henna, water and olive oil. You could then play around with it more after you've seen how your hair responds.


 
I cosign with Alex, keep it simple to start with ...


Every indan person I've talked too mentions using egg yolk in the henna mix...I'm almost tempted to try it!  not the whole egg, just the yolk...and you can't use heat if you do this.

I am going to mix an egg yoke with my ORS mayo for a DC prolly this weekend and see how my hair responds to this. My mom used to use egg on my hair as a conditioner as a child... might be on to something.


----------



## JazzyDez

Spidergul said:
			
		

> Me too. I rinsed and then washed and washed again the next day. And still it had no slip what so ever! I deep con with oil, w/o oil. I have now oiled and I've bagged my whole head for the past week and still no slip. In desperation this morning I added infusium 23 to my already ors oo'd head, that gave me a little slip, but it still not back to where it was before I did the amla treatment.


 

Hey spidergul this is what I did to make my hair is *SOFT* again.....i doused my hair in s-curl the other morning and threw on the "old faithful" (3/4 wig )....that same night i put jojoba oil on my hair esp ends and baggied....my hair is soooooo soft now. This morning i put NTM silk touch and thew the old faithful back on.....my hair is doing much better.... HTH


----------



## JazzyDez

AtlantaJJ said:
			
		

> I cosign with Alex, keep it simple to start with ...
> 
> 
> Every indan person I've talked too mentions using egg yolk in the henna mix...I'm almost tempted to try it! not the whole egg, just the yolk...and you can't use heat if you do this.
> 
> I am going to mix an egg yoke with my ORS mayo for a DC prolly this weekend and see how my hair responds to this. My mom used to use egg on my hair as a conditioner as a child... might be on to something.


 
I sit under the dryer and I ain't about to have cooked eggs in my hair!!


----------



## Cholet112

I have used ORS Mayo with egg yolk before. I did a steam treatment with a hot towel, put a plastic cap on and sat on under the dryer. It wasnt any cooked egg either! My hair was strong and moisturized.


----------



## Spidergul

JazzyDez said:
			
		

> Hey spidergul this is what I did to make my hair is *SOFT* again.....i doused my hair in s-curl the other morning and threw on the "old faithful" (3/4 wig )....that same night i put jojoba oil on my hair esp ends and baggied....my hair is soooooo soft now. This morning i put NTM silk touch and thew the old faithful back on.....my hair is doing much better.... HTH



Thanks.  I will have to see where I put that bottle of s-curl I brougt a while back...


----------



## Aubergold

can you henna over clarified hair or will that make it too dry?  SHould I henna then clarify?  Or clarify, deep condition, then henna then deep condition again?


----------



## *Frisky*

RavenIvygurl said:
			
		

> can you henna over clarified hair or will that make it too dry? SHould I henna then clarify? Or clarify, deep condition, then henna then deep condition again?


 
That is how I have done mine everytime...clarify, put the henna on, wash with regular shampoo, then deep condition. It does seem a bit dry but after the whole process is over with you can tell a difference. I am sure there are different processes that people follow but this one works for me...


----------



## AtlantaJJ

marie170 said:
			
		

> That is how I have done mine everytime...clarify, put the henna on, wash with regular shampoo, then deep condition. It does seem a bit dry but after the whole process is over with you can tell a difference. I am sure there are different processes that people follow but this one works for me...


I just got a fresh batch of BAQ (thank you) henna yesterday. This is my plan to combat dry hair.

Today:  DC with egg yoke and ORS Mayo this weekend...low heat.

During the week (Sun. thru Wed.):     Workout as usual, con wash once maybe.... 

Thrusday morning:  clarify, henna, DC.

To be sure to remove all the henna, I will use a good slippery shampoo followed by NTM deep conditioner used as a shampoo also and rinse, rinse, then follow with my normal DC.

I think one of the most important things to do is to make sure to get all of the henna out of your hair...so the rinse and shampoo portion of the process is very important.

Of course, you want to start with BAQ henna, that is fresh!  That's important too. 

Happy Hennaing!!


----------



## JLove74

AtlantaJJ said:
			
		

> I just got a fresh batch of BAQ (thank you) henna yesterday. This is my plan to combat dry hair.
> 
> Today: DC with egg yoke and ORS Mayo this weekend...low heat.
> 
> During the week: Workout usual, con wash once maybe.... on Thrusday morning clarify, henna (shampoo out) , DC.
> 
> When I shampoo out this time I will use a good slippery shampoo followed by NTM deep conditioner used as a shampoo also, then DC.
> 
> I think one of the most important things to do is to make sure to get all of the henna out of your hair...so the rinse and shampoo portion of the process is very important.
> 
> Of course, you want to start with BAQ henna, that is fresh! That's important too.
> 
> Happy Hennaing!!


 
Why so much DCing?


----------



## AtlantaJJ

JLove74 said:
			
		

> Why so much DCing?


Just two DCs, one today becaue it's time, I haven't DCed in about a week...then the other right after I Henna...I always DC after a henna. And by Thursday, it won't be too soon to DC again just in general. This will help combat dryness


----------



## JLove74

AtlantaJJ said:
			
		

> Just two DCs, one today becaue it's time, I haven't DCed in about a week...then the other right after I Henna...I always DC after a henna. And by Thursday, it won't be too soon to DC again just in general. This will help combat dryness


 
OK.  I think the way it was written it seemed like 50/11 DCs in one week


----------



## AtlantaJJ

JLove74 said:
			
		

> OK. I think the way it was written it seemed like 50/11 DCs in one week


 
 I fixed that Miss Smarty Pants...  I wrote that before my morning coffee!! LOL it was kinda confusing... I got three jugs of conditioner, and I'm going to town with the DCs ! LOL


----------



## Cholet112

OK Ladies, I just mixed up my first batch of BAQ Dulhan Henna. I used the recipe that Priestess gave me (Thanks chica!).

100mg Henna
1 cup coffee
3 oz Amla Oil
few drops of lavender eo
1 tbsp coconut oil

I let this sit for 18 hours.

Im doing my test strand as we speak and if all goes well i will slather the green poo on my head in 30 minutes. Now, I have never used Amla oil until now and I didnt think it smelled so bad initally but now my stomach is turning ! Between that and the henna I dont know how I will survive with it on my head for a few hours. It is def something to be desired. I will report back tonight.


----------



## AtlantaJJ

Cholet112 said:
			
		

> OK Ladies, I just mixed up my first batch of BAQ Dulhan Henna. I used the recipe that Priestess gave me (Thanks chica!).
> 
> 100mg Henna
> *1 cup coffee*
> 3 oz Amla Oil
> few drops of lavender eo
> 1 tbsp coconut oil
> 
> I let this sit for 18 hours.
> 
> Im doing my test strand as we speak and if all goes well i will slather the green poo on my head in 30 minutes. Now, I have never used Amla oil until now and I didnt think it smelled so bad initally but now my stomach is turning ! Between that and the henna I dont know how I will survive with it on my head for a few hours. It is def something to be desired. I will report back tonight.


Yes, that is going to be an icky smelling comb.... 

What is the purpose of the coffee ??  One of those smells would have to go for me. I think I would stick with the coconut oil and the lavener...  between the henna, the coffee and the alma...that's a bad smell combo I can just imagine. 

I  don't know what value you get from using the alma and the coffee during a henna treatment.  Especially compared with the smell you have to experience for 2 + hours....


----------



## Cholet112

I think the coffee hs something to do with the color release. I also spoke to my co-worker, who is indian, and she said that thats the combo they use in India all the time. She even said they never had to do the henna themselves there was alawys someone in there town that did it for everyone....shoot I wish we had that luxury.


----------



## JLove74

Cholet112 said:
			
		

> *I think the coffee hs something to do with the color release.* I also spoke to my co-worker, who is indian, and she said that thats the combo they use in India all the time. She even said they never had to do the henna themselves there was alawys someone in there town that did it for everyone....shoot I wish we had that luxury.


 
something to do with the release or deposit?


----------



## kbragg

Well I got my head full of Henna right now! How long should I leave it on for? The paper says an hour...



.


----------



## JLove74

kbragg said:
			
		

> Well I got my head full of Henna right now! How long should I leave it on for? The paper says an hour...


 
I leave mine in for a min. of 3 hours.  I left it in overnight, last week.


----------



## alexstin

kbragg said:
			
		

> Well I got my head full of Henna right now! How long should I leave it on for? The paper says an hour...
> 
> 
> 
> .



As long as you like. The longest I've done it is 3 hours.

I guess this is henna day. I've had mine in for an hour so far.


----------



## kbragg

alexstin said:
			
		

> As long as you like. The longest I've done it is 3 hours.
> 
> I guess this is henna day. I've had mine in for an hour so far.


 
I guess so! I guess we can be Henna best cousins! OT: You're one of my hair inspirations! I love how your hair is so thick especially on the bottom! Do you have layers?




.


----------



## Cholet112

IM SO SCARED TO PUT THE HENNA ON!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Man, the gray strand came out orange and the rest of it came out with a brown/orange tent. And the test strands are matted up and I cant untangle it to save my life. I washed the strand with shampoo and put a moisturizing conditioner on it for 30 minutes and it still feels a little rough. My fear is that my 10 weeks post thick hair will be a monstrosity when I finish hennaing....what should i do????


----------



## alexstin

kbragg said:
			
		

> I guess so! I guess we can be Henna best cousins! OT: You're one of my hair inspirations! I love how your hair is so thick especially on the bottom! Do you have layers?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .



Thanks, chica!!! I do not have layers and actually the ends are the thinnest. I want to eventually cut 1 1/2-2 more inches off.


----------



## alexstin

Cholet112 said:
			
		

> IM SO SCARED TO PUT THE HENNA ON!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Man, the gray strand came out orange and the rest of it came out with a brown/orange tent. And the test strands are matted up and I cant untangle it to save my life. I washed the strand with shampoo and put a moisturizing conditioner on it for 30 minutes and it still feels a little rough. My fear is that my 10 weeks post thick hair will be a monstrosity when I finish hennaing....what should i do????




What if you just do a henna gloss this time? What about taking some of that mixture and mixing it with conditioner and then apply to your hair?


----------



## Cholet112

alexstin said:
			
		

> What if you just do a henna gloss this time? What about taking some of that mixture and mixing it with conditioner and then apply to your hair?


 
What would this do to my hair?


----------



## alexstin

Cholet112 said:
			
		

> What would this do to my hair?


Henna gloss is really for conditioning as opposed to color. Do a search here for henna glossing and you'll see a thread VWVixxen started about Henna glossing.


----------



## Cholet112

Its like I want to use it, but I am deathly afraid now after the test strand. i have dark skin and brown hair just doesnt fair well with me. I guess I just wasted time and money with the henna.  And I really wanted to be on the band wagon.


----------



## JLove74

Cholet112 said:
			
		

> Its like I want to use it, but I am deathly afraid now after the test strand. i have dark skin and brown hair just doesnt fair well with me. I guess I just wasted time and money with the henna.  And I really wanted to be on the band wagon.


 
Don't dispair - it looks dark now, but after a few days the color will lighten.     It will be just fine...


----------



## JLove74

alexstin said:
			
		

> Henna gloss is really for conditioning as opposed to color. Do a search here for henna glossing and you'll see a thread VWVixxen started about Henna glossing.


 
Here is the henna-gloss info:
http://www.network54.com/Forum/25339/message/1005240610/My+%93gloss%94+recipe%85++%3B%29


----------



## alexstin

I guess it was the coffee that pushed it more towards brown. Hmmmm maybe even the amla oil?


----------



## Cholet112

Whatever it was I wnet ahead and took the plunge and put it on my head. I hope I dont turn up with ORANGE/BROWN hair!!!!!! I will report back in 2 hours


----------



## jaded_faerie

Cholet112 said:
			
		

> Whatever it was I wnet ahead and took the plunge and put it on my head. I hope I dont turn up with ORANGE/BROWN hair!!!!!! I will report back in 2 hours



Goodluck!


----------



## kbragg

Ok! Henna out, Humectress in! Will report back in an hour. No amjor change in the color that I notice (my hair was already bleached a little auburn from the sun). My hair definately is dry...feels a bit stronger though 

I forget, what does Henna do again besides color? I was in such a hurry to jump on the band wagon that I didn't pay attemtion...what a PJ I am!


----------



## Cholet112

WHEHHHHEEEEWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I just washed it out and its black with a burgundy tent to it. My hair feels really strong but dry. So i will deep condition all day. Do you guys have any conditioner recipes that cure the after henna dryness?


----------



## JLove74

kbragg said:
			
		

> Ok! Henna out, Humectress in! Will report back in an hour. No amjor change in the color that I notice (my hair was already bleached a little auburn from the sun). My hair definately is dry...feels a bit stronger though
> 
> *I forget, what does Henna do again besides color?* I was in such a hurry to jump on the band wagon that I didn't pay attemtion...what a PJ I am!


 
It conditions & strengthens the hair as well.


----------



## alexstin

Cholet112 said:
			
		

> WHEHHHHEEEEWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I just washed it out and its black with a burgundy tent to it. My hair feels really strong but dry. So i will deep condition all day. Do you guys have any conditioner recipes that cure the after henna dryness?



I usually dc with my Kenra MC mixed with a little castor oil and a lil honey


----------



## Armyqt

How can your hair feel dry when it's wet?  I've never experienced any drying with henna and I never DC afterwards.  Maybe it's because I don't let the color release.


----------



## kbragg

Well, I don't notice a difference except my hair feels like straw.erplexed I had a lot of breakage detangling too, more than I've had in a loooong time. This may be my first and LAST henna experience.... 



.


----------



## AtlantaJJ

kbragg said:
			
		

> Well, I don't notice a difference except my hair feels like straw.erplexed I had a lot of breakage detangling too, more than I've had in a loooong time. This may be my first and LAST henna experience....
> 
> .


 
What did you mix the henna with and was it BAQ?  I would only mix oils, coffee tea and that other stuff are most likely causing the dryness. A couple of ladies bake their henna mix to get color release, I think that's better than using coffee and tea.


----------



## *Frisky*

AtlantaJJ said:
			
		

> I just got a fresh batch of BAQ (thank you) henna yesterday. This is my plan to combat dry hair.
> 
> Today: DC with egg yoke and ORS Mayo this weekend...low heat.
> 
> During the week (Sun. thru Wed.): Workout as usual, con wash once maybe....
> 
> Thrusday morning: clarify, henna, DC.
> 
> To be sure to remove all the henna, I will use a good slippery shampoo followed by NTM deep conditioner used as a shampoo also and rinse, rinse, then follow with my normal DC.
> 
> I think one of the most important things to do is to make sure to get all of the henna out of your hair...so the rinse and shampoo portion of the process is very important.
> 
> Of course, you want to start with BAQ henna, that is fresh! That's important too.
> 
> Happy Hennaing!!


 
Do you add any oils to your henna? I think I don't add enough maybe that is why it feels dry for me afterwards. I only use olive oil and coffee...I might skip the coffee and add 2 or 3 oils...


----------



## Cholet112

Armyqt said:
			
		

> How can your hair feel dry when it's wet? I've never experienced any drying with henna and I never DC afterwards. Maybe it's because I don't let the color release.


 

Maybe the term is more hard. Its not soft like it usually is when i DC with KeraCare Moisturizing Conditioner. I let my henna sit for 17 hours and I mixed henna, coffee, amla oil, & coconut oil. Just like KBragg I got alot of shedding, but then again I am 10 weeks post. I wont be stretching this long anymore, maybe 8 weeks only.


----------



## AtlantaJJ

marie170 said:
			
		

> Do you add any oils to your henna? I think I don't add enough maybe that is why it feels dry for me afterwards. I only use olive oil and coffee...I might skip the coffee and add 2 or 3 oils...


I love mixing Sweet Almond oil in my henna mix, I got my best results with that oil. JLove mixes coconut oil, i'd use that too. I may do a mix of both next henna.

Again, I would not add anything else that is acidic, it's not necessary for color release. Heat, baking the henna mix slightly or sitting under the dryer will work also. I think it's the acidic coffee and teas and Alma powder that is causing most of the dryness or poor quality henna.


----------



## Cholet112

AtlantaJJ said:
			
		

> I love mixing Sweet Almond oil in my henna mix, I got my best results with that oil. JLove mixes coconut oil, i'd use that too. I may do a mix of both next henna.
> 
> Again, I would not add anything else that is acidic, it's not necessary for color release. Heat, baking the henna mix slightly or sitting under the dryer will work also. I think it's the acidic coffee and teas and Alma powder that is causing most of the dryness or poor quality henna.


 

I didnt know that we could just use heat for color release. Next saturday ill use Dulhan henna, water, honey, coconut oil & maybe some conditioner. I will leave out the coffee and just use some heat to get the color to release.


----------



## kbragg

I used the Henna from www.hennaforhair.com. I followed the instructions and just mixed my henna with Lemon juice...I know lemon can be an astringent so maybe that's why the hair is so dry. I'll try oils next time. Can you do oils and henna only?



.


----------



## JLove74

kbragg said:
			
		

> I used the Henna from www.hennaforhair.com. I followed the instructions and just mixed my henna with Lemon juice...I know lemon can be an astringent so maybe that's why the hair is so dry. I'll try oils next time. Can you do oils and henna only?
> .


 
gotta add some water...then all oils and/or conditioner


----------



## CynamonKis

You have to use lemon, acv, or red wine vinegar or something  similar.  I have added 1  tbsp avocado to my henna/red wine vinegar after dye release & I get NO dryness at all



			
				kbragg said:
			
		

> I used the Henna from www.hennaforhair.com. I followed the instructions and just mixed my henna with Lemon juice...I know lemon can be an astringent so maybe that's why the hair is so dry. I'll try oils next time. Can you do oils and henna only?
> 
> 
> 
> .


----------



## SohoHair

You actually don't need to use any terp (lemon juice, acv, etc) to get a color release.  I've henna'd twice so far (in one week !) with wonderful results both in terms of coloring and conditioning.  The first time I used only henna, water, oils and espresso.  The second time I left out the espresso and I still got a great color release.  I will prob use the espresso again just becase I think it gave the color a bit of a brownish tinge to it which I really liked.


----------



## JLove74

CynamonKis said:
			
		

> *You have to use lemon, acv, or red wine vinegar or something similar.* I have added 1 tbsp avocado to my henna/red wine vinegar after dye release & I get NO dryness at all


 
No, you don't *have* to add lemon juice, acv or red wine. The color will release on it own ir you let it sit or do the baking method.  I don't add anything but oils and sometimes conditioner


----------



## stinastina

I tried it today with strong coffee but I am still getting the orange gray hairs. I guess I will just have to go with the indigo. erplexed


----------



## AtlantaJJ

stinastina said:
			
		

> I tried it today with strong coffee but I am still getting the orange gray hairs. I guess I will just have to go with the indigo. erplexed


I used staight henna a few time and I got dark aurburn highlights with my grays, they seem to get more burgandy with time.  Wait a few days and see if the orange mellows out to a deeper color....


----------



## CynamonKis

True the color will release on its own but lemon juice/other terps do help with the dye release......



			
				JLove74 said:
			
		

> No, you don't *have* to add lemon juice, acv or red wine. The color will release on it own ir you let it sit or do the baking method.  I don't add anything but oils and sometimes conditioner


----------



## kbragg

Coconut oil to the recue! I put in my garnier fructis sleek & shine, break free, and then put on the coconut oil and man that stuff softens like nobody's business! I think next time I henna I'll use oils and add indigo 'cause I wanna go JET BLACK! Going to start new thread with Indigo question...


.


----------



## carameldiva

Gotta my henna treatment on my head right now. I put it in at 12:21 a.m. plan to leave it in until at least 12:30 p.m. maybe longer.


----------



## godzooki

I mixed up a batch of henna yesterday but I think I made it too thick. It's extremely pasty. Will adding yogurt help thin it out or is it too late to add more water? It's been marinating for 16 hrs so far and I would like to apply it tonight. I added day old coffee in the hopes of getting a browner color for my greys. Only 1 cup worth. Should I add more or is it too late? Also, can I let the yogurt sit out to room temp or do I have to mix it cold and at the last minute. Not really feeling slapping cold paste on my head. I'm very nervous about attempting this but I'm determined.


----------



## JazzyDez

godzooki said:
			
		

> I mixed up a batch of henna yesterday but I think I made it too thick. It's extremely pasty. Will adding yogurt help thin it out or is it too late to add more water? It's been marinating for 16 hrs so far and I would like to apply it tonight. I added day old coffee in the hopes of getting a browner color for my greys. Only 1 cup worth. Should I add more or is it too late? Also, can I let the yogurt sit out to room temp or do I have to mix it cold and at the last minute. Not really feeling slapping cold paste on my head. I'm very nervous about attempting this but I'm determined.


 
I put my henna in the oven for a couple of hours and it thickened up a bit, I added more water and then put it back in the oven and added more water again. I didnt have any problems. I know that my scenario is a much shorter timeframe than yours, but putting it in the oven (very low temps - 170) is supposed to just speed the dye release timeframe as with leaving it out for a day. I am not sure about the yogurt / coffee, but my guess would be that it wouldnt hurt, the color may not be as strong as if it sat out for a while, but I am no expert. Maybe someone else can chime in with their experience.


----------



## AtlantaJJ

are you planning to add any oils or conditoners.. IMHO indigo should be use to mix with henna if you desire a darker color. Coffee seems to be causing dryness for some people.  I've never personally used coffee. I think the first henna treatment should have as few ingredients as posssible, water, oil conditioner, 2 tbs of ACV if any at all. Starting off simple will help you understand what may be causing dryness if you have any with the treatment.


----------



## FunkyDiva

I'm am definitely going to henna but I haven't had a chance to read this entire thread so I don't quite know how to do it yet. I'll probably start in January


----------



## godzooki

I used  1 cup coffee and 1 tb acv and plain water when I first mixed and this morning added 1/2 cup EVO and 1 tb coconut oil. It's still super thick so I guess I will try adding the yogurt and maybe a bit more water to smooth it out. I think I'm going to try adding 1 egg yolk (no white) also. Still planning on trying it tonight. Hoping the color will have time to settle before Thanksgiving so I don't look like I colored my hair with pumpkin rinds. Hate to have to sport a scarf 24/7 until I could get some indigo.


----------



## ThursdayGirl

I tried it... hoping to get rid of some frizz and get a little texture change.  Nada on both fronts.  I did get some color though... and my grays are no longer so obvious .


----------



## AtlantaJJ

godzooki said:
			
		

> I used 1 cup coffee and 1 tb acv and plain water when I first mixed and this morning added 1/2 cup EVO and 1 tb coconut oil. It's still super thick so I guess I will try adding the yogurt and maybe a bit more water to smooth it out. I think I'm going to try adding 1 egg yolk (no white) also. Still planning on trying it tonight. Hoping the color will have time to settle before Thanksgiving so I don't look like I colored my hair with pumpkin rinds. Hate to have to sport a scarf 24/7 until I could get some indigo.


 
I wouild just add water at this point. You have quite enough going on with the coffee and the ACV.  I think it's good to keep it simple when you start out with henna and then layer other ingredients as you do addtional treatments. You won't know what is truly causing a problem with all the different things in the mix, if a problem occurs...


----------



## AtlantaJJ

ThursdayGirl said:
			
		

> I tried it... hoping to get rid of some frizz and get a little texture change. Nada on both fronts. I did get some color though... and my grays are no longer so obvious .


 
You have to do several treatments to get the cumulative effects you are looking for... I plan to do mine every 10 days or so...for a while. The old timers do their hennas often.


----------



## RoseGolden

I forgot what page it was on, but it said how to store your henna in different states. How do you store unused henna still in powder form.  Just the refrigerator is fine right?


----------



## AtlantaJJ

:.Krys.: said:
			
		

> I forgot what page it was on, but it said how to store your henna in different states. How do you store unused henna still in powder form. Just the refrigerator is fine right?


The henna lounge lady told me she stores her powder and her batches in the freezer.


----------



## stinastina

AtlantaJJ said:
			
		

> are you planning to add any oils or conditoners.. IMHO indigo should be use to mix with henna if you desire a darker color. Coffee seems to be causing dryness for some people.  I've never personally used coffee. I think the first henna treatment should have as few ingredients as posssible, water, oil conditioner, 2 tbs of ACV if any at all. Starting off simple will help you understand what may be causing dryness if you have any with the treatment.



I over did it with the amla oil so I didn't have any dryness and I always deep condition afterwards. You are right, the coffee made no difference with darkening. Did you get indigo from Cherian's ? What does it look like ? I found a bar of saffron soap attached to a bottle of coconut oil so I bought that but haven't tried it yet !


----------



## alexstin

:.Krys.: said:
			
		

> I forgot what page it was on, but it said how to store your henna in different states. How do you store unused henna still in powder form.  Just the refrigerator is fine right?



Refrigerated is fine. Once mixed, put in refrigerator.


----------



## AtlantaJJ

stinastina said:
			
		

> I over did it with the amla oil so I didn't have any dryness and I always deep condition afterwards. You are right, the coffee made no difference with darkening. Did you get indigo from Cherian's ? What does it look like ? I found a bar of saffron soap attached to a bottle of coconut oil so I bought that but haven't tried it yet !


I've only seen the indigo online...I know a lot of people get it from henna for hair (expensive!) there are a cuple of other sites... I would have to do some research.  I don't mind beet red grays, they seem to deepen in color after a while but if you have a lot I could understand wanting to tone it down...  a 50% 50% mix gives a nice chestnut brown.  I did that with the first henna.   Do a search on this site with keyword indigo and I know you will find references to sites, there is even one in this thread waaaaay up in there somewhere.... let me see if i can find it....


----------



## AtlantaJJ

*Henna glossing???*



			
				MissVee said:
			
		

> I did a gloss last night... it came out good... my hair is soft and shiny plus I didn't lose 1/4 of the hair I normally do.
> 
> I airdryed with kerasilk leave in and aveda serum (loooove this stuff!)
> 
> My hair is sooo cute!
> 
> Henna Rules!!!!!!
> 
> Thanks V and S...


 
How did you mix your gloss?


----------



## AtlantaJJ

*Inidigo Source*

Check out this web site, I ordered a sample from them recently. They sell indigo. You can get a 50 gram sample for $1.00 which is enough to mix in a nice batch of henna. You can see if you like it and then order from there.
http://www.indian-herbs-exporters.com/index.html


----------



## godzooki

*Re: Inidigo Source*

Well, I did a strand test and good thing. The coffee I added didn't make it browner like I hoped. I used a wad of collected hair I'd been stashing just for this purpose and the greys in it came out burgandy red and the hair has a burgandy highlight in the sun. Nice yes, but I have way too much greys to go burgandy. I know that it takes about 3 days to oxidize so I set it aside to check later. I think I'm just going to try to go for black or at least no more greys... Anywhoo, today while at Whole Foods I discovered the stuff called Light Mountain Natural Haircolor and Condtioner. It's Henna! Different mixes of indigo, henna and cassia for different colors or just the cassia for conditioning. No chemicals or peroxides or ammonias.  I picked up a box of black. Ingredients are Black Henna (Indigoferae folium and lawsonia inermis). I'm gonna give it a test and if all goes well will still be able to henna my hair before Thanksgiving!


----------



## JazzyDez

I am doing my second henna treatment today. I just mixxed up some henna with pectin and jojoba oil. I left it in a sealed container overnight and applied it to my hair. I am waiting to rinse it out now. The last time I didnt have patience and I left it in the oven for for a couple hours after I mixxed it... 

Also, the last time I had some dryness but I just got a relaxer 1 1/2 weeks ago and I am using the real BAQ henna from Catherine's this time. Hopefully I dont have that problem again. I bought the indigo too but i didnt use it. I want to see how this turns out first. I hope it isnt too too red


----------



## stinastina

*Re: Inidigo Source*

Thanks, JJ !


----------



## stinastina

*Re: Inidigo Source*



			
				godzooki said:
			
		

> Well, I did a strand test and good thing. The coffee I added didn't make it browner like I hoped. I used a wad of collected hair I'd been stashing just for this purpose and the greys in it came out burgandy red and the hair has a burgandy highlight in the sun. Nice yes, but I have way too much greys to go burgandy. I know that it takes about 3 days to oxidize so I set it aside to check later. I think I'm just going to try to go for black or at least no more greys... Anywhoo, today while at Whole Foods I discovered the stuff called Light Mountain Natural Haircolor and Condtioner. It's Henna! Different mixes of indigo, henna and cassia for different colors or just the cassia for conditioning. No chemicals or peroxides or ammonias.  I picked up a box of black. Ingredients are Black Henna (Indigoferae folium and lawsonia inermis). I'm gonna give it a test and if all goes well will still be able to henna my hair before Thanksgiving!



How did it turn out ?


----------



## BrownBetty

*Re: Henna glossing???*



			
				AtlantaJJ said:
			
		

> How did you mix your gloss?


 
ATL - I used left over henna (already mixed) with conditioner, Giovanni 50:50, left it on for 1 hour...


----------



## Ponytaildiva

*Re: Inidigo Source*



			
				godzooki said:
			
		

> Well, I did a strand test and good thing. The coffee I added didn't make it browner like I hoped. I used a wad of collected hair I'd been stashing just for this purpose and the greys in it came out burgandy red and the hair has a burgandy highlight in the sun. Nice yes, but I have way too much greys to go burgandy. I know that it takes about 3 days to oxidize so I set it aside to check later. I think I'm just going to try to go for black or at least no more greys... Anywhoo, today while at Whole Foods I discovered the stuff called Light Mountain Natural Haircolor and Condtioner. It's Henna! Different mixes of indigo, henna and cassia for different colors or just the cassia for conditioning. No chemicals or peroxides or ammonias. I picked up a box of black. Ingredients are Black Henna (Indigoferae folium and lawsonia inermis). I'm gonna give it a test and if all goes well will still be able to henna my hair before Thanksgiving!


Please share with us how this worked out for you.  I did a strand test on my hair and the grey is really orange.  I am so happy that I tested first because I have a lot of grey hair, I would have to henna my UPA Clip!


----------



## AtlantaJJ

*Re: Inidigo Source*



			
				Michellehall said:
			
		

> Please share with us how this worked out for you. I did a strand test on my hair and the grey is really orange. I am so happy that I tested first because I have a lot of grey hair, I would have to henna my UPA Clip!


Check out posts by Henna Sooq, Khadija.  Henna from differnt regions have different hues to them.  But they are all some variation of red. I love the henna I got from the *Rajasthani region, it's a deep burgandy.  I would use half indigo if you want a darker color. I don't trust coffee tea, and all that other stuff!  Read Henna Sooq's posts, you'll get a good education on henna and she has a web site that sells the different hennas.  Her henna is fresh, that's very important.*


----------



## AtlantaJJ

*Re: Inidigo Source*



			
				Michellehall said:
			
		

> Please share with us how this worked out for you. I did a strand test on my hair and the grey is really orange. I am so happy that I tested first because I have a lot of grey hair, *I would have to henna my UPA Clip!*


Why you laffin, I'm about too to!


----------



## godzooki

*Re: Inidigo Source*



			
				Michellehall said:
			
		

> Please share with us how this worked out for you.  I did a strand test on my hair and the grey is really orange.  I am so happy that I tested first because I have a lot of grey hair, I would have to henna my UPA Clip!




Well, I did try the light mountain black henna and the results are....My greys turned a slight reddish brown and my hair does seem slightly darker as far as color change. Not as dark or "black" as I'd hoped but oh, well. As for the mix, I used the light mountain kit and mixed it with 1 egg yolk, 1 tb EVOO, 1 tb coconut oil and boiled water. It said to let it sit for 15 min and I did but I'm wondering if I should have let it sit longer for a darker color. It was way too gritty for my liking. While I used gloves and towels, I did not have an application brush and ended up using my fingers to smack it on. Big mistake. Splatters went everywhere! All over my white sink and walls...THOSE turned grey black and I ended up frantically spot bleaching which thankfully cleared up everything.erplexed. Unfortunately, the grittyness stayed and I ended up rinsing what felt like coffee grounds out of my hair!! Afterwards I could feel how my hair felt stronger but rough so I slapped on some Garnier Fructis condtioner and prayed. It worked for the most part and I could definately feel the difference in my hair. While a little dry feeling it did feel stronger and thicker but that could have just been the ton of grit still stuck in my hair . I followed thru with a bit of profectiv to help with slip, amla oil and coconut oil and scarfed. The next day I was pleased with how my hair turned out. It looked much more healthier, the newgrowth was smooth and wavy from being scarfed and I had some shine. Definately a difference in shedding. I just wished the greys had darkened more. 
I definately plan to henna again but with better quality products (read: no gritty crap!) and I will be using indigo afterwards. I will be using the jamila I just got and I'm waiting upon my indigo. I also will use an applicator bottle, color brush and part my hair into sections next time instead of being impatient and slapping it in. I still plan to add 1 egg yolk but maybe a bit more coconut oil into the mix.


----------



## Proudpiscean

So I just rinsed henna from my hair and it is sooooo strong AND moisturized!  I tried something different this time and loved the results!

I mixed: 
jamila 
pectin
water
honey
EVOO
*DPR-11 *(first time trying this)

I mixed this and put it in the oven on 200 degrees for an hour. Afterwards I mixed some indigo with warm water and put this in my henna mix. Applied it to my hair, covered my hair with saran wrap and a plastic cap and left it on for 2 hrs. It rinsed out very easily and my hair feels soft and moisturized! No dryness like before when I would put ACV or black coffee in it. I also noticed pectin (powdered form) has citric acid in it so there is no need to add additional terp to the mix if you use pectin.


----------



## AtlantaJJ

oooohhhhh that sounds yummy!! Where did you get the pectin...is that sold in the grocery store by chance?  Great job!   Where's our picture ???  



			
				amr501 said:
			
		

> So I just rinsed henna from my hair and it is sooooo strong AND moisturized! I tried something different this time and loved the results!
> 
> I mixed:
> jamila
> pectin
> water
> honey
> EVOO
> *DPR-11 *(first time trying this)
> 
> I mixed this and put it in the oven on 200 degrees for an hour. Afterwards I mixed some indigo with warm water and put this in my henna mix. Applied it to my hair, covered my hair with saran wrap and a plastic cap and left it on for 2 hrs. It rinsed out very easily and my hair feels soft and moisturized! No dryness like before when I would put ACV or black coffee in it. I also noticed pectin (powdered form) has citric acid in it so there is no need to add additional terp to the mix if you use pectin.


----------



## JazzyDez

Update! Catherines henna did NOT make my hair dry like the one from the local store did. My hair was so soft and strong! Yay its gonna be a keeper!  (as long as I am sure that it is not the culprit for my relaxer underprocessing)

Now I just need to do some more research and find the right (and much cheaper) good quality baq henna.....


----------



## Proudpiscean

oops double post


----------



## Proudpiscean

AtlantaJJ said:
			
		

> oooohhhhh that sounds yummy!! Where did you get the pectin...is that sold in the grocery store by chance? Great job!  Where's our picture ???


 

I buy it at walmart, it's in a yellow box (on the isle near the instant pudding). I don't own a digital camera, but it's on my christmas list (so I'll be posting pics soon!)


----------



## AtlantaJJ

amr501 said:
			
		

> I buy it at walmart, it's in a yellow box (on the isle near the instant pudding). I don't own a digital camera, but it's on my christmas list (so I'll be posting pics soon!)


That's good to know but I forgot that Plain full fat Yogurt is my heanna base .... so I don't need that... From there I add oils, etc.  A wise one once told me long ago that yogurt allows you to use less of your henna and get all the conditioning and color benefits...  I tried different batches and found the wises ones are correct. Another wise one that said "keep it simple" ... what that meant to me was... loose all the all the fruits, nuts and berries and starbucks drinks out of my henna mix.  Both wise ones will remain nameless haha but they know who they are!! Oh and they are SO correct!


----------



## Proudpiscean

AtlantaJJ said:
			
		

> That's good to know but I forgot that Plain full fat Yogurt is my heanna base .... so I don't need that... From there I add oils, etc. *A wise one once told me long ago that yogurt allows you to use less of your henna and get all the conditioning and color benefits*... I tried different batches and found the wises ones are correct. *Another wise one that said "keep it simple" ... what that meant to me was... loose all the all the fruits, nuts and berries and starbucks drinks* out of my henna mix. Both wise ones will remain nameless haha but they know who they are!! Oh and they are SO correct!


 
  lol @ fruits, nuts, berries and starbuck drinks!
I would've used yogurt too, but someone ate it.


----------



## blackbarbie

Although I just applied the cassia to my hair last night and am sitting under the dryer in rollers as I type, I am *completely sold!!!*

First of all, I was getting soooo impatient b/c it took me a month to get it, but when it came earlier this week, I started getting excited about using it.  Thanks to mystic, atlantajj, melodee, and keluric for answering my annoying pm's about this (cause I was scared yall' ) and thanks to all the other knowledgeable ladies on the board for all their trial and error info!!

I shampooed hair and let it airdry and applied it to dry hair last night.  I used 100g and used 1/2 cup of yogurt, EVOO, and warm water. I applied it throughout my head and scalp (forgot to get plastic gloves so i had to use an extra set of yellow cleaning gloves I had )....Wrapped everything in plastic saran wrap and put a plastic cap over that and got up this morning to rinse it out......

I rinsed for a while - about 30 minutes - and let me tell you, it's still not all out!! (saw the grains as I was rollersetting ). I did a deep conditioner afterwards and sat under the dryer for 30 minutes.  When I got back in the shower after the DC, the water was still coming out yellow!...Anywho, after I rinsed for another 30 minutes, I just said what the heck and got out of the shower and proceeded to rollerset.

I don't know if anyone has mentioned this or not, but I swear the stuff loosened my curls.  I say this b/c I got a relaxer 6 weeks ago at the dominican salon and they didn't relax it straight as i normally get it relaxed so i haven't been looking forward to rollerset day since then and each week gets worse and worse.  Even though it still took me a long time, it was much easier b/c it wasn't as curly.......

I am already sold on it b/c I immediately felt the strength in my hair as I was rinsing the deep conditioner out and as I was rollersetting, I kept having to pick my jaw up off the floor b/c I was so happy that it was feeling strong........

I'll post pics of the different steps in my gallery when my hair dries and i take the rollers out, but for right now, *i am loving this!* (darn, i was really trying to simplify my routine but it's going to be hard NOT to continue this every week!)

ETA: I posted my results in my gallery....(in the link below)


----------



## Proudpiscean

blackbarbie said:
			
		

> Although I just applied the cassia to my hair last night and am sitting under the dryer in rollers as I type, I am *completely sold!!!*
> 
> First of all, I was getting soooo impatient b/c it took me a month to get it, but when it came earlier this week, I started getting excited about using it. Thanks to mystic, atlantajj, melodee, and keluric for answering my annoying pm's about this (cause I was scared yall' ) and thanks to all the other knowledgeable ladies on the board for all their trial and error info!!
> 
> I shampooed hair and let it airdry and applied it to dry hair last night. I used 100g and used 1/2 cup of yogurt, EVOO, and warm water. I applied it throughout my head and scalp (forgot to get plastic gloves so i had to use an extra set of yellow cleaning gloves I had )....Wrapped everything in plastic saran wrap and put a plastic cap over that and got up this morning to rinse it out......
> 
> I rinsed for a while - about 30 minutes - and let me tell you, it's still not all out!! (saw the grains as I was rollersetting ). I did a deep conditioner afterwards and sat under the dryer for 30 minutes. When I got back in the shower after the DC, the water was still coming out yellow!...Anywho, after I rinsed for another 30 minutes, I just said what the heck and got out of the shower and proceeded to rollerset.
> 
> I don't know if anyone has mentioned this or not, but I swear the stuff loosened my curls. I say this b/c I got a relaxer 6 weeks ago at the dominican salon and they didn't relax it straight as i normally get it relaxed so i haven't been looking forward to rollerset day since then and each week gets worse and worse. Even though it still took me a long time, it was much easier b/c it wasn't as curly.......
> 
> I am already sold on it b/c I immediately felt the strength in my hair as I was rinsing the deep conditioner out and as I was rollersetting, I kept having to pick my jaw up off the floor b/c I was so happy that it was feeling strong........
> 
> I'll post pics of the different steps in my gallery when my hair dries and i take the rollers out, but for right now, *i am loving this!* (darn, i was really trying to simplify my routine but it's going to be hard NOT to continue this every week!)


 

 Glad you got excellent results! Yet another convert!


----------



## JazzyDez

AtlantaJJ said:
			
		

> That's good to know but I forgot that Plain full fat Yogurt is my heanna base .... so I don't need that... From there I add oils, etc. A wise one once told me long ago that yogurt allows you to use less of your henna and get all the conditioning and color benefits... I tried different batches and found the wises ones are correct. *Another wise one that said "keep it simple" ... what that meant to me was... loose all the all the fruits, nuts and berries and starbucks drinks out of my henna mix.* Both wise ones will remain nameless haha but they know who they are!! Oh and they are SO correct!


 
yeah thats too much work....the first time I tried it i only added evoo and pectin (and a wee bit of acv) to my henna. the last time I only added jojoba and pectin. I got the color and strengthening results that I wanted so I feel no need for all the extras. I was trying the red color out, when I decide to go browner, I will add indigo. I may try yogurt though since that is a simple and cheap alternative.


----------



## JazzyDez

blackbarbie said:
			
		

> Although I just applied the cassia to my hair last night and am sitting under the dryer in rollers as I type, I am *completely sold!!!*
> 
> First of all, I was getting soooo impatient b/c it took me a month to get it, but when it came earlier this week, I started getting excited about using it. Thanks to mystic, atlantajj, melodee, and keluric for answering my annoying pm's about this (cause I was scared yall' ) and thanks to all the other knowledgeable ladies on the board for all their trial and error info!!
> 
> I shampooed hair and let it airdry and applied it to dry hair last night. I used 100g and used 1/2 cup of yogurt, EVOO, and warm water. I applied it throughout my head and scalp (forgot to get plastic gloves so i had to use an extra set of yellow cleaning gloves I had )....Wrapped everything in plastic saran wrap and put a plastic cap over that and got up this morning to rinse it out......
> 
> I rinsed for a while - about 30 minutes - and let me tell you, it's still not all out!! (saw the grains as I was rollersetting ). I did a deep conditioner afterwards and sat under the dryer for 30 minutes. When I got back in the shower after the DC, the water was still coming out yellow!...Anywho, after I rinsed for another 30 minutes, I just said what the heck and got out of the shower and proceeded to rollerset.
> 
> I don't know if anyone has mentioned this or not, but I swear the stuff loosened my curls. I say this b/c I got a relaxer 6 weeks ago at the dominican salon and they didn't relax it straight as i normally get it relaxed so i haven't been looking forward to rollerset day since then and each week gets worse and worse. Even though it still took me a long time, it was much easier b/c it wasn't as curly.......
> 
> I am already sold on it b/c I immediately felt the strength in my hair as I was rinsing the deep conditioner out and as I was rollersetting, I kept having to pick my jaw up off the floor b/c I was so happy that it was feeling strong........
> 
> I'll post pics of the different steps in my gallery when my hair dries and i take the rollers out, but for right now, *i am loving this!* (darn, i was really trying to simplify my routine but it's going to be hard NOT to continue this every week!)


 
congrats!!!!!


----------



## tsiporah

Seraca,

Becareful with Turmeric.  In India Turmeric is used to thin facial hairs.  I admit I use it myself and -----it works!!!


----------



## stinastina

AtlantaJJ said:
			
		

> That's good to know but I forgot that Plain full fat Yogurt is my heanna base .... so I don't need that... From there I add oils, etc.  A wise one once told me long ago that yogurt allows you to use less of your henna and get all the conditioning and color benefits...  I tried different batches and found the wises ones are correct. Another wise one that said "keep it simple" ... what that meant to me was... loose all the all the fruits, nuts and berries and starbucks drinks out of my henna mix.  Both wise ones will remain nameless haha but they know who they are!! Oh and they are SO correct!



Hey, AtlJJ, my henna samples are taking too long. I need to henna this weekend because next weekend is graduation and I want to try Indigo. Have you bought any indigo from Cherian's ?


----------



## Aubergold

Is the henna from FNWL BAQ henna?


----------



## Cichelle

RavenIvygurl said:
			
		

> Is the henna from FNWL BAQ henna?



I can only speak from the past, but yes, when I inquired it was. The thing is I don't know if they always order from the same supplier or not. I will tell you that every time I've ordered FNWL henna, it always seems very fresh and gives quick, strong dye release. I have been really pleased with my hair after using it. YMMV, of course. And again, I don't know if they always order from the same place. You can call or e-mail them and ask them if the henna is BAQ. They have always been responsive to my questions in the past.


----------



## Aubergold

Cichelle said:
			
		

> I can only speak from the past, but yes, when I inquired it was. The thing is I don't know if they always order from the same supplier or not. I will tell you that every time I've ordered FNWL henna, it always seems very fresh and gives quick, strong dye release. I have been really pleased with my hair after using it. YMMV, of course. And again, I don't know if they always order from the same place. You can call or e-mail them and ask them if the henna is BAQ. They have always been responsive to my questions in the past.



Thanks Chicelle! Your hair is too hawt!


----------



## locabouthair

okay if you don't want any color just the conditioning benefits, what do you mix it with to ensure that it doesn't leave the hair hard?


----------



## SqrpioQutie

ok yall, i'm finally adding henna to my regimen (depending on how this first time turns out)... i've read most of this thread and, from it, i've assembled 300 grams of Dulhan henna (the lady in the story said it was BAQ), plain yogurt, almond oil and shanti amla w/ badam oil (apparently it's a rival to dabur but i can't read anything but the shanti amla part - i had that poor lady translating a lot of bottles in the store!!!.. lol)

soooooo i'm wondering, since i'm using the yogurt to stretch, how much of the henna should i use.. i don't care about the color, just the conditioning... i need my hair to get much stronger... 

the other thing is my mom... she's interesting in using the indigo because she gets a rinse every time she goes to the stylist and is sick of doing that... however, she has HORRIBLE allergic reactions to chemicals and (although i already told her that these were natural dyes), she wants me to "check with my hair board" (her words) and see if it would be safe for her... she's also really interested in the conditioning properties because she sheds a lot after she gets her retouches... 

 <-- so excited....


----------



## ChasingBliss

I just tried to read EVERY SINGLE POST in this thread ....And Im not even exhausted, Im just glad I found the answer to all my questions right here...and still reading....


----------



## Rhapsodie

Hello everyone!!

I'm a newbie and also a henna lover. I've done henna twice on my hair and y'all are right about it getiing better the more time you use it. I am definitely gonna incorporate into into my regular routine


----------



## stinastina

I bought some Black Rose henna (indigo) at the local Indian grocery store and mixed the whole box with some leftover henna and amla oil mix. I did this because I was afraid the indigo would make my hair too dark but I wanted the indigo so my grays won't be so red. I left it on for 2 hours.

Well, the result is that my grays are still red. And I need my hair the right color by Wednesday because that is when I am getting it done before graduation on Saturday. So Tuesday I will try the Black Rose henna by itself. The interesting thing about the black rose henna is that it comes in several packets and each packet seemd to be a different color henna. Some were black, some were green and I think one was brown. What color is indigo typically ?

Also, I had a LOT of grit in my scalp and I ended up washing my hair vigorously afterwards to get it out. Should I leave it in longer than 2 hours ? Do I need to apply heat ?

AND, my hair combed out really straight (I'm 3b natural). I was shocked at that. 

Here is a pic of the box I used:


----------



## godzooki

Yay! I just did my second henna treatment and this time I used indigo afterwards. I love henna! Even though my first henna was done using really gritty (light mountain) henna I did notice a difference in strength and shedding so I was excited when my indigo finally arrived! Last night I henna'ed using Jamila, amla powder, coconut oil, 1 egg yolk, warm water and plain yogurt. I did'nt let it sit because I did'nt want the color change but even so, after it sat on my head for almost an hour and a half, I had cool coppery red highlights thanks to my greys. My hair did feel hard but I was not worried. I immediatly applied my indigo which I had mixed right before jumping in the shower and wrapped that in saran wrap, cap and towel and let it sit for a little over 1 hr. I did try to use a color applicator brush but ended up using my hands again (gloved) but this time I was more prepared and protected my sink and floor better. When I rinsed, I did have a bit of difficulty in telling if I was getting it out due to it feeling so thick and harder but I used a dollop of condtioner (Hello Hydration), worked it in, and rinsed and it worked giving me immediate slip. I then marinated in Hello Hydration for 1 hr and rinsed. Wow! I had way less shedding than I expected! Not only that but I could instantly see how my hair was so much darker and seemed thicker. I used Giovanni direct and then coconut oil and was able to comb completely thru my hair root to tip...And I'm almost 12 wks post relaxer!! I put it in a ponytail and used a flexirod to roll up the tail (helps keep moisture in ) and scarfed. In the morning I was so impressed! My hair looks so much blacker (with the occasional coppery strand,lol) and healthier. I added a bit of shea butter and bunned the tail and I'm good to go! I will add a pic to my Ptrail as soon as I can get it out of my camera but I'm officially a henna/indigo gal! About to order more so I can get ready for my next henna date. I think I will use cassia as a henna gloss? (add it to my cond. treatment) every 2 wks and then use henna and indigo every 4 wks. Man...I wish I had a hair partner I lived next to because this would be so much easier if we could do hair weekends together. I wonder how much my hair dresser would charge me if I asked her to help me with it. I mix it and she goops it on and rinses it out. I'm so happy I did this!!


----------



## carameldiva

I did a henna treatment around 3 p.m. yesterday. I used the henna that i purchased on ebay- the seller's id is evergreen- it is baq henna(it is in the little green sacks- singh arabik herbal mehandi henna)- the seller resides in india.

At 9 a.m. i rinsed with water, shampooed with castile soap, conditioned, then deep conditioned with queen helene super cholesterol treatment mixed with honey, mayo and an egg( left this on for 2.5 hours).

this was my best treatment ever. My hair felt soft after just rinsing with water before i shampooed. The color was great. No sticks and trees in the henna, just great sifted powder-very smooth. This is the best henna that i have ever used- it puts that light mountain henna to shame. Definitely a keeper- glad i got 1000g of it.


----------



## colibri972

hello ladies, i would like to know if you think that i can achieve the result of jonathan, this kind of dark blue with indigo? 
My hair are dark but with his method maybe it will work, what do you think?
 Here is the link:
http://www.hennaforhair.com/mixes/jonathan/
Thanks


----------



## FunkyDiva

I did my first Henna treatment on Saturday and I LOVE it


----------



## gn1g

tsiporah said:
			
		

> Seraca,
> 
> Becareful with Turmeric. In India Turmeric is used to thin facial hairs. I admit I use it myself and -----it works!!!


 
Do tell???


----------



## tsiporah

gn1g said:
			
		

> Do tell???


 
When you use it on the excessive parts of the face, it thins out the hairs. Cheaper than going to the dermie.  Just purchase at your local grocery store. i.e. Giant Eagle..lol  

So I wouldn't recommend it on the head hair as it could thin it out over time.  I am sure there are certain enzymes to break protein down.


----------



## Xavier

This is a lot to read but definitely a lot of helpful information. I will be trying henna soon.


----------



## AtlantaJJ

carameldiva said:
			
		

> I did a henna treatment around 3 p.m. yesterday. I used the henna that i purchased on ebay- the seller's id is evergreen- it is baq henna(it is in the little green sacks- singh arabik herbal mehandi henna)- the seller resides in india.
> 
> At 9 a.m. i rinsed with water, shampooed with castile soap, conditioned, then deep conditioned with queen helene super cholesterol treatment mixed with honey, mayo and an egg( left this on for 2.5 hours).
> 
> this was my best treatment ever. My hair felt soft after just rinsing with water before i shampooed. The color was great. No sticks and trees in the henna, just great sifted powder-very smooth. This is the best henna that i have ever used- it puts that light mountain henna to shame. Definitely a keeper- glad i got 1000g of it.


 
You go girl!!! I'm glad that worked out for you.  I'm going to have to get some of that Queen Helene, so many people swear by the stuff....I saw mineral oil on the lable, but perhaps its not so bad for mositure?


----------



## AtlantaJJ

I got my Cassia from Henna Sooq so fast!! My goodness I just ordered it! I can't wait to do a treatment!!  I want mega shine~!


----------



## carameldiva

i'm sitting here with my henna treatment from last nite. Getting ready to wash it out casue i gotta go to work today.


----------



## WomanlyCharm

carameldiva said:
			
		

> i'm sitting here with my henna treatment from last nite. Getting ready to wash it out casue i gotta go to work today.


 
Can't wait to hear how it worked for you...keep us posted!


----------



## carameldiva

WomanlyCharm said:
			
		

> Can't wait to hear how it worked for you...keep us posted!



Thanks WomanlyCharm and AtlantaJJ- I rinsed the henna out with water- rinsed out very easily, then i applied polysobate-80 to my scalp and rubbed it in for 5-10 mins, got back in the shower and shampooed with Dr. Woods Almond castile soap with organic shea butter, then i conditioned, currently deep conditioning under my bonnet dryer ( added 2 eggs, molasses and mayo to deep conditioner). The Color is more vibrant this time around and my hair is super soft.


----------



## Belle Du Jour

I just read through the other henna thread and I am sold.  My relaxed hair is somewhat dull and I've been eyeing Sareca's shine.  

I'm going to go to the indian store and get some henna over the weekend.  Are there any other indian powders and herbs that are good for our hair?  Maybe I'll just ask the salesperson.


----------



## JLove74

classimami713 said:
			
		

> I just read through the other henna thread and I am sold. My relaxed hair is somewhat dull and I've been eyeing Sareca's shine.
> 
> I'm going to go to the indian store and get some henna over the weekend. Are there any other indian powders and herbs that are good for our hair? Maybe I'll just ask the salesperson.



alrighty, then...another head of hair ready for the shine!  Can't wait to see your results, you will be pleased, I'm sure 
ask for some *Amla*, *Shikakai Powder or Brahmi Powder
*http://images.google.com/imgres?imgurl=http://www.heshpharma.com/gifs/amla-powder1.jpg&imgrefurl=http://www.heshpharma.com/hair-care-products.html&h=150&w=101&sz=8&hl=en&sig2=NRc78ZIPvPTWQBDgfBlWIg&start=40&tbnid=VhUtmfEe3yVWtM:&tbnh=96&tbnw=65&ei=fwqIRdSdC4WYaNPiockK&prev=/images%3Fq%3Damla%2Bpowder%26start%3D36%26ndsp%3D18%26svnum%3D10%26hl%3Den%26lr%3D%26sa%3DN


----------



## Belle Du Jour

Thanks!  I believe I bought some shikakai 3 years ago but only used it once.  I will do a search on the other ones you mentioned.


----------



## FunkyMunky

stinastina said:
			
		

> I bought some Black Rose henna (indigo) at the local Indian grocery store


 
I almost purchased this product today but I read the ingredients and it said peroxide and another ingredient so I didn't get it because I kept reading on the board that you have to get 100% natural.


----------



## LaNecia

It's Henna Time!! 

Doing a henna treatment tonight using Amla, Henna and Bhrami Powders (I'm out of Bhringraj for now). My plan is to use my Gold N Hot Heat cap for 1 hour and follow the treatment with my beloved Porosity Control.

Need to get that bling going for Jan. 6th!


----------



## Belle Du Jour

Countdown to the big day!  Go VW!!!


----------



## sareca

tsiporah said:
			
		

> Seraca,
> 
> Becareful with Turmeric. In India Turmeric is used to thin facial hairs. I admit I use it myself and -----it works!!!


 
I haven't used it in a while, but I'll keep that in mind.  Um, does it dye the skin on your face?


----------



## PittiPat

I made my first henna order on 12/20. I haven't received it yet, but I know that it's probably too early and due to the holiday. I ordered Indigo, Body Art Henna, Cassia, and the Alma sample. I want the strength, the shine, the fullness.....I want it all!

I can't wait! :trampolin


----------



## LaNecia

classimami713 said:
			
		

> Countdown to the big day!  Go VW!!!



Hi Classi!! ... Yeah, we're almost there! I'm so excited I can barely stand to be around myself!!


----------



## WomanlyCharm

VWVixxen said:
			
		

> Hi Classi!! ... Yeah, we're almost there! I'm so excited I can barely stand to be around myself!!


 
Girl, I was looking at your siggy, your hair has grown, it looks fantastic!  Aww, I can imagine how beautiful you'll be on your wedding day.

*sniff* Our little VW is all grown up.


----------



## LaNecia

WomanlyCharm said:
			
		

> Girl, I was looking at your siggy, your hair has grown, it looks fantastic!  Aww, I can imagine how beautiful you'll be on your wedding day.
> 
> *sniff* Our little VW is all grown up.



Lol, hey, who are you calling Little?!!  

Thank you for the compliments!


----------



## pistachio

HELP!!!!!


If I make a batch of henna now, and let it sit out overnight until I go to work tommorrow morning, that'll be 15 hours to release.  if  I put it in the fridge until i get off work, then altogether, that'll be 24 hrs.  (nine of which was in the fridge), will it still work you think?


----------



## LaNecia

Putting it in the fridge after that time will only slow any additional color release (if there's any left at that point). It won't hurt the henna at all.

I've done this many times and not had any less results from doing so. Just heat it up GENTLY so you don't kill the Lawsone, the dye molecule in henna.

I often keep my premixed henna in the fridge if I doing repeat treatments during the same week. If it's longer than a few days, I throw it in the freezer.


----------



## pistachio

VWVixxen said:
			
		

> Putting it in the fridge after that time will only slow any additional color release (if there's any left at that point). It won't hurt the henna at all.
> 
> I've done this many times and not had any less results from doing so. Just heat it up GENTLY so you don't kill the Lawsone, the dye molecule in henna.
> 
> I often keep my premixed henna in the fridge if I doing repeat treatments during the same week. If it's longer than a few days, I throw it in the freezer.


 
thanx.  that really helped ALOT


----------



## Ms.Allyse

What colors can you change your hair with henna?? AND can it make dark hair LIGHT colors??


----------



## Ms.Allyse

??? Any answers??


----------



## Proudpiscean

Henna cannot lighten hair, it only deposits color. It gives hair a reddish tint; you can get dark brown, brownish black or jet black by adding indigo.


----------



## Ms.Allyse

awwwwwww ok thanx. :-( I thought I could lighten up my hair a little!! my hair is almost black(I purchase color 1 when buying extentions) so I guess HENNA wouldn't help me at ALL!!


----------



## LaNecia

Ms.Allyse said:
			
		

> What colors can you change your hair with henna?? AND can it make dark hair LIGHT colors??



Arm501 put it best...can't be done! Well, not if your using pure henna. There are formulations in the stores that say 'henna' that boast different colors. I'd be very wary of them.


----------



## LaNecia

Ms.Allyse said:
			
		

> awwwwwww ok thanx. :-( I thought I could lighten up my hair a little!! my hair is almost black(I purchase color 1 when buying extentions) so I guess HENNA wouldn't help me at ALL!!



It can you give conditioning second to none but if you're interested in primarily the coloring aspect...I'm sorry to say you're correct. The best you can hope for is an auburn type of 'halo' that would be visible when you're in the light.

Sorry.


----------



## Ms.Allyse

Conditioning??? That's a perk!! Is it hard to do?? I wouldn't mind if it gave me a healthy looking color PERIOD.


----------



## LaNecia

Ms.Allyse said:
			
		

> Conditioning??? That's a perk!! Is it hard to do?? I
> 
> wouldn't mind if it gave me a healthy looking color PERIOD.



Gosh no, it's not hard!!! The coloring is the secondary interest in henna for me! What it's done for my hair over the past year is nothing short of miraculous!

In short, mix henna w/warm water to a smooth consistency (if it's too thin you'll have henna EVERY WHERE!), apply to hair (dry or wet, your choice, henna isn't picky  ). Leave on anywhere from 45 minutes to a few hours. Be sure to cover with a plastic cap or saran wrap type of wrap. If you can wrap with a towel or use a heat source, it seems to help with the conditioning a bit better.

The effects are cummulative, the more you use it, the better it gets.

One note: your first few uses you may find it leaves your hair hard...my mom and I stumbled upon using Porosity Control following the Henna treatment softens the hair right back up!


----------



## Ms.Allyse

Does your hair need to be in good healthy condition before you do this??


----------



## LaNecia

Nope!!

I wish I could give you the direct link to my photo gallery, I'm at work and they blocked Fotki pictures/accounts so I'm locked out. But I have a before and after photo from last year of my first uses w/henna. It's a side by side comparison so you can see the difference.

The difference is night and day. I had done a Bigen Brown Black treatment in my hair a few days before I found henna.

My hair looked and was very fried, dyed and laying to the side.


----------



## Ms.Allyse

WOW!! LOL you making me hate that you're at work now lol!!


----------



## LaNecia

Ms.Allyse said:
			
		

> WOW!! LOL you making me hate that you're at work now lol!!



As TJ paces the floor waiting for me to make this post so we can go to the mall...I came back just for you!







This is my hair from December 2005 to Febuary 2006. 

The right hair color is just before the Bigen treatment. The left is post bigen and a few henna treatments later.

Ok, he's starting the truck. gotta go!!!


----------



## VeeJai

i just bought jamila, vatika, and this other brand Beauty Herbal Henna Plus "mehendi blended with Amla brahmi, shikakai, mahabringraj, tannin etc."


----------



## Proudpiscean

VeeJai said:
			
		

> i just bought jamila, vatika, *and this other brand Beauty Herbal Henna Plus "mehendi blended with Amla brahmi, shikakai, mahabringraj, tannin etc.*"


 
Hmmm, I'd be wary of the bolded one! It's not pure body art quality henna. Do a strand test first, stick with the Jamila, and things will be much less complicated.


----------



## VeeJai

thanks! I think I'm gonna let this one go. lol


----------



## colibri972

i suggest for the ladies who want a color like purple to mis the henna with a mixed dulse (the seaweed). When you put them in water all the night the water become purple. I suppose you can naturally dye your hair purple with it mix with indigo it would be perfect too.


----------



## CynamonKis

*Re: Do ya'll henna? (dulse)*

Where can you get dulse from?



			
				colibri972 said:
			
		

> i suggest for the ladies who want a color like purple to mis the henna with a mixed dulse (the seaweed). When you put them in water all the night the water become purple. I suppose you can naturally dye your hair purple with it mix with indigo it would be perfect too.


----------



## queendiva79

*Henna?*

okay girls i am new to this and i was wondering what is the purpose of henna? also what kind do you get? i know you are suppose to get body art from reading the threads but what kind are you suppose to get (alma ,indigo etc.) i have noticed many people use it! is it just for making the color of yourhair richer looking? thanks!!!


----------



## JLove74

*Re: Henna?*



			
				queendiva79 said:
			
		

> okay girls i am new to this and i was wondering what is the purpose of henna? also what kind do you get? i know you are suppose to get body art from reading the threads but what kind are you suppose to get (alma ,indigo etc.) i have noticed many people use it! is it just for making the color of yourhair richer looking? thanks!!!


 
We've gotten the henna, and amla from various online stores as well as our local Indian grocery stores. I've purchased Reshma (my favorite) and Jamila brand henna locally.  For the indigo, I haven't heard of anyone being able to buy it locally, only through ordering.


----------



## LaNecia

VeeJai said:
			
		

> i just bought jamila, vatika, and this other brand Beauty Herbal Henna Plus "mehendi blended with Amla brahmi, shikakai, mahabringraj, tannin etc."



Wow, I'm sorry you're gonna skip this one but if you decide not to use it, Please PM me, I'd like to buy it, those ingredients are awesome!! (I mix all of those in my henna, except for the tannin, can't find it here.)


----------



## blackmaven

Ladies,

I read this entire thread curiosity got the best of me this time information overload alma, coconut oil, shikaki power,brahmi powder prosperity control I got it though.  My 12 year daughter thinks I have totally lost it. I wanted to peel her head after I told her not to touch the computer did not want to lose what page I was on eyes shutting down.  She touch the computer trying to download music for her ipod obession.  I was like girl what is wrong with you I said do not touch the computer did you lose my page.     Whew!!!  Her head is still in tact page 153 still where I left it.  I have decided I only want the conditioning bling effect lots of shine here I come Cassia Obovata I just have to make sure I have my concoction together no hot water or acid will post results going to Indian market  

Thank You ladies Awesome thread


----------



## LaNecia

Phew, I'm glad your daughter escaped unscathed!!  


Good luck and be sure to let us know how it turns out!!


----------



## VeeJai

VWVixxen said:
			
		

> Wow, I'm sorry you're gonna skip this one but if you decide not to use it, Please PM me, I'd like to buy it, those ingredients are awesome!! (I mix all of those in my henna, except for the tannin, can't find it here.)



I was waiting for you to comment on it! I figured you know everything there is to know about henna. I'll pick up a few boxes for you the next time I go to the store. The guy at the Indian Grocery Store said that people bought that one more than the Jamila. I didn't want to offend him so I bought it as well. LOL.


----------



## LaNecia

VeeJai said:
			
		

> I was waiting for you to comment on it! I figured you know everything there is to know about henna. I'll pick up a few boxes for you the next time I go to the store. The guy at the Indian Grocery Store said that people bought that one more than the Jamila. I didn't want to offend him so I bought it as well. LOL.



Lol, wow, am I that predictable? Thanks for the compliment but I'm still learning too! 

  No, I'm not excited!! Lol, ok, maybe just a little! You're the best!

That would be awesome if you did that! Just PM me when you do and we can work out the rest!


----------



## VeeJai

does anyone have a recipe for a henna mix using yogurt? I'm going to do it tomorrow


----------



## toniy

I am no expert, but I Henna almost every other week and i have no drips. I got this from looking at the recipe board and taking advice from many different posts.

Here goes:

1.  Henna (plastic container)
2.  slowly add hot water & stir wplastic spoon until totally mixed(gravy like)
3.  when totally mixed (1 color), add a little yoghurt,left over conditioner,little natural oil(slowly).  I only add the other ingredients until it feels like a relaxer
4.  slap it on my head cove w/plastic cap leave on for many hours

I am sure the experts have better info, but I dont measure or time things so this may be bad. 
I dont want the color from Henna, so  I do #2 above with indigo when I want color and mix with the above mixture.

I get pure indigo from a german bio store in my neighborhood. It has 1 ingredient.


----------



## BrownBetty

Has anyone noticed a difference in the color when using citric acid or pectin with henna?  I need something to make the rinse out easier but I don't want to effect the color or feel of my hair....

Thanks!


----------



## gelati

Has anyone used this Henna and is it body art henna?  When I tried to make the picture larger on the website, so I can read whats on the box but it didn't get any larger.

Uttam Henna Herbal Mehndi Powder: Besides giving bright imprints to your palms and feet, Henna, when applied over the hair is known to give a natural conditioning to the hair.


----------



## tsiporah

gelati said:
			
		

> Has anyone used this Henna and is it body art henna? When I tried to make the picture larger on the website, so I can read whats on the box but it didn't get any larger.
> 
> Uttam Henna Herbal Mehndi Powder: Besides giving bright imprints to your palms and feet, Henna, when applied over the hair is known to give a natural conditioning to the hair.


 
Yes I have used this, it is good.  But the kind I have has shikakai and amla in it and still gives a reddish color just more auburny.  The box I have doesn't have the palms on it but it does have the same girl on the box. I guess it would be BAQ( the one you have). My guess is that when hands are displayed or talks about putting it on skin, then it could be BAQ.


----------



## naturaline

yep yep yep!!! i gettin some tonight! (il do a harvest test 1st) ;-)


----------



## gelati

tsiporah said:
			
		

> Yes I have used this, it is good. But the kind I have has shikakai and amla in it and still gives a reddish color just more auburny. The box I have doesn't have the palms on it but it does have the same girl on the box. I guess it would be BAQ( the one you have). My guess is that when hands are displayed or talks about putting it on skin, then it could be BAQ.


 
Thankyou so much because I was not sure if it was BAQ but like you said if it talks about putting on the skin, then it should be alright.  I saw the one you used and now I will try that one too.  Thanks again for helping me, because Lord knows I want my hair to stay on my head!!!!


----------



## Belle Du Jour

Anyone used Mumtaz, Komal or Beauty Herbal Henna Plus?  All say export quality and are used for hands and hair.  I'm assuming they're safe. . .

Edit: I'm not using the Komal.  It's in a foil package and doesn't smell like the other two, which are green.


----------



## JLove74

classimami713 said:
			
		

> Anyone used Mumtaz, Komal or Beauty Herbal Henna Plus? All say export quality and are used for hands and hair. I'm assuming they're safe. . .
> 
> Edit: I'm not using the Komal. It's in a foil package and doesn't smell like the other two, which are green.


 
I belive Mumtaz gave problems to another lady....lemme search for ya


----------



## Belle Du Jour

I didn't think to search. (Duh!) I saw that Mestiza had problem with it.  But Sareca and Mizani Mrs used it a few times without incident.  The concensus was its supposed to be BAQ but it has some green dye in it.

I'm going to test strand and if that's okay, just use the box and not buy it again.  The store I went to had a limited supply of products so I'll try a bigger store with more choices next time.


----------



## HoneyDew

FYI ladies.  I got some cheap henna, Shikakai, indigo and Ritha (not sure what  this one is good for yet) in the mail today from one of the HFH suppliers.  It took a long time, but I was surprised by the package today.

I ordered it from here: http://www.indian-herbs-exporters.com/try-risk-free.html each 50g was $1 each including shipping up to 9 items.

They also give 100% free samples here:  http://www.indian-herbs-exporters.com/free-herbs.html.  I am not sure of how much they give, though.

Not bad.  They have lots of items to choose from.


----------



## HoneyDew

bump.

I posted on this thread a few hours ago and it never got bumped.   That happened in a few other threads I posted in around  that time, as well.


----------



## Prosperity711

Honey Dew,

Did you use your henna yet? I'm thing about ordering from them, their prices are very resonable, did you get the body art henna?  It looks like the have both, didn't know if I should get that one or the one for hair.  How long did it take?  I want to henna my hair this weekend but the one store I found henna at was old it expired in 2005 and was still on the shelve, the other store was closed until the 18th.  Let me know if you like their products.

Thanks


----------



## Belle Du Jour

Just mixed my Mumtaz.  It was olive green (not neon green as it was described before so maybe I got a good batch? ).  That's the color it should be, right?


----------



## godzooki

Ok, I'm definately a henna convert!! I'm past my 12th week of my current relaxer (getting touch up this weekend) and my hair feels great! I'm ordering more this weekend!! I'm torn between ordering the cassia or the real henna...Is there a prefference? Cassia is just as effective as the color changing henna right? I really want to use the cassia to avoid the coppered greys and then indigo for a jet black but if the color change henna is better then I will do that one.


----------



## Isis

*bumpidity bump!*


----------



## ChoKitty

Okay, just to make sure before I order. If I DON'T let it sit, and use the normal henna as soon as its mixed, it won't dye my hair? -Loves her current, natural color- 

I don't want to use the "neutural" henna, because of the reviews that it isn't good of a conditioner.

Oh, and does anyone mix their Amla oil in instead of powder? -LOVES her Amla Oil-


----------



## sweetwhispers

^I think it will. I don't usually let my henna sit and it has affected my hair colour- not drastically but tinted it. What colour is your hair now? If its light i suggest you don't use it. Henna fades anyway.


----------



## ChoKitty

Bumpity bumpity


----------



## ChoKitty

sweetwhispers said:
			
		

> ^I think it will. I don't usually let my henna sit and it has affected my hair colour- not drastically but tinted it. What colour is your hair now? If its light i suggest you don't use it. Henna fades anyway.


 
It didn't let me see your post for the longest time! Everytime I checked it said my post was the last one...hmm.

Anyway, my hair is dark brown..when its up and all together, it looks like its closer to black...but when its down you can tell its brown and see some of the red I naturally have in it if the light is right...


----------



## stinastina

Does anyone know if it is safe to henna your hair if you are pregnant ?


----------



## JLove74

stinastina said:
			
		

> Does anyone know if it is safe to henna your hair if you are pregnant ?


 
it is absolutely safe - since it's 100% natural.  But check with your physician


----------



## stinastina

JLove74 said:
			
		

> it is absolutely safe - since it's 100% natural.  But check with your physician



Thanks for your reply. I did a google search and one website said black henna is not good for anyone. Has anyone heard this ? I guess I need to make sure I order my henna online because I don't know if the black henna in the grocery store is safe or not (but it sure gets those gray hairs !).


----------



## JLove74

stinastina said:
			
		

> Thanks for your reply. I did a google search and one website said black henna is not good for anyone. Has anyone heard this ? I guess I need to make sure I order my henna online because I don't know if the black henna in the grocery store is safe or not (but it sure gets those gray hairs !).


 
*are you referring to Indigo or Black henna sold in some stores?*


----------



## princesslocks

stinastina said:
			
		

> Does anyone know if it is safe to henna your hair if you are pregnant ?


 
I did this last week and I'm in my last trimester. It seems pretty safe. I called Catherine to ask her about it and she said that I should check with my doc because there is one trait that you should make sure you don't have before you proceed.

HTH


----------



## stinastina

JLove74 said:
			
		

> *are you referring to Indigo or Black henna sold in some stores?*



I assumed it was indigo but it is probably black henna. Here is the box:





So I should make sure it is indigo ?


----------



## JLove74

stinastina said:
			
		

> I assumed it was indigo but it is probably black henna. Here is the box:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So I should make sure it is indigo ?


 
I've heard not-so good stories about that box stuff.  Yes, make sure you get pure indigo. I got some from hennaforhair.com


----------



## CynamonKis

Trying something different with the henna: sitting under the dryer on and off.   Also, after applying the henna, I wrapped my head in plastic wrap, then put one of those silver heat retaining bonnets on top.

I used my regular henna mixture all over my hair

As for the gray in the front, to make it darker so it won't have that "bozo the clown" color in the front, I made this mixture:

1 tbsp. henna (mixed the regular way)
2 tsp henna hair dye heated 15 min in hot water
2 tsp indigo, also  heated 15 min in hot water

On completion I'll do a hot  oil treatment; I'm experimenting to see how henna w/heat works


----------



## CynamonKis

YUP--my gray hair has been beautifully covered!!



			
				CynamonKis said:
			
		

> Trying something different with the henna: sitting under the dryer on and off.   Also, after applying the henna, I wrapped my head in plastic wrap, then put one of those silver heat retaining bonnets on top.
> 
> I used my regular henna mixture all over my hair
> 
> As for the gray in the front, to make it darker so it won't have that "bozo the clown" color in the front, I made this mixture:
> 
> 1 tbsp. henna (mixed the regular way)
> 2 tsp henna hair dye heated 15 min in hot water
> 2 tsp indigo, also  heated 15 min in hot water
> 
> On completion I'll do a hot  oil treatment; I'm experimenting to see how henna w/heat works


----------



## Lavendar

CynamonKis said:
			
		

> YUP--my gray hair has been beautifully covered!!


 
That's great Cyn!  I always use heat with henna.  I usually leave it on for 6 hours.  I put on my heat cap; 2 hours on, 1 off, 2 on, 1 off.  Moist heat makes everything for the hair better, IMHO.


----------



## CynamonKis

Thanks Lavendar ) 

I never knew how much of a difference using heat made, since I always just put my henna on before bedtime & let it work overnight.  The greys never looked better than with this formula, and heat!



			
				Lavendar said:
			
		

> That's great Cyn!  I always use heat with henna.  I usually leave it on for 6 hours.  I put on my heat cap; 2 hours on, 1 off, 2 on, 1 off.  Moist heat makes everything for the hair better, IMHO.


----------



## HoneyDew

YamisGirl said:
			
		

> Okay, just to make sure before I order. If I DON'T let it sit, and use the normal henna as soon as its mixed, it won't dye my hair? -Loves her current, natural color-
> 
> *I don't want to use the "neutural" henna, because of the reviews that it isn't good of a conditioner.*
> 
> Oh, and does anyone mix their Amla oil in instead of powder? -LOVES her Amla Oil-



Cassia is a good conditioner, too.  But honestly, it works better for me when I sit under the dryer with a plastic cap for 20 min or so.


----------



## alexstin

Lavendar said:
			
		

> That's great Cyn!  I always use heat with henna.  I usually leave it on for 6 hours.  I put on my heat cap; 2 hours on, 1 off, 2 on, 1 off.  Moist heat makes everything for the hair better, IMHO.



I stopped using heat with henna a few months ago. Well, I decided to use heat again today and I think using heat makes a big difference in the thickness henna gives me.


----------



## Mommy's girls

I started reading the posts from this thread last night. After reading everything posted I am sure that I want to use henna on my hair.  My hair is midback length  and I always wear it in a bun (past 10 years).  I have noticed my hair thining in the top near the front.  I think this is due to pulling it back.  I dont really know what  my hair type is, to be honest I did'nt really think about my hair much until I joined the forum.  I would wash it when it felt dirty  .  Now I am *A HAIR JUNKIE*.  I live on this site.  Really close to needing an intervention!  But I digress.  My hair is  natural, extra fine and curly. Has anyone noticed their hair getting thicker as a result of using henna?  Or can you recommend a regimen for thickness.  I am thinking of posting a thread on regimen for gaining thickness.  I went to the Indian market today and purchased henna and amla oil, but after reading this thread further I think I purchased the wrong thing.         
Thanks


----------



## JLove74

Mommy's girls said:
			
		

> I started reading the posts from this thread last night. After reading everything posted I am sure that I want to use henna on my hair. My hair is midback length and I always wear it in a bun (past 10 years). I have noticed my hair thining in the top near the front. I think this is due to pulling it back. I dont really know what my hair type is, to be honest I did'nt really think about my hair much until I joined the forum. I would wash it when it felt dirty  . Now I am *A HAIR JUNKIE*. I live on this site. Really close to needing an intervention! But I digress. My hair is natural, extra fine and curly. Has anyone noticed their hair getting thicker as a result of using henna? Or can you recommend a regimen for thickness. I am thinking of posting a thread on regimen for gaining thickness. I went to the Indian market today and purchased henna and amla oil, but after reading this thread further I think I purchased the wrong thing.
> Thanks


 
what did you purchase - the brand or do you have a picture.


----------



## Mommy's girls

The brand that I  purchased is (Ayur Dark Brown New extra rich natural) it's in a silver and green bag.  
__________________


----------



## Isis

Mommy's girls said:
			
		

> I started reading the posts from this thread last night. After reading everything posted I am sure that I want to use henna on my hair. My hair is midback length and I always wear it in a bun (past 10 years). I have noticed my hair thining in the top near the front. I think this is due to pulling it back. I dont really know what my hair type is, to be honest I did'nt really think about my hair much until I joined the forum. I would wash it when it felt dirty  . Now I am *A HAIR JUNKIE*. I live on this site. Really close to needing an intervention! But I digress. My hair is natural, extra fine and curly. Has anyone noticed their hair getting thicker as a result of using henna? Or can you recommend a regimen for thickness. I am thinking of posting a thread on regimen for gaining thickness. I went to the Indian market today and purchased henna and amla oil, but after reading this thread further I think I purchased the wrong thing.
> Thanks


Welcome Mommy's girls!

I finally read through this entire thread also. Whew!  Very interesting though, I sure learned a lot!


----------



## tijay

I need to get the nerves up to...but I probably will very soon!


----------



## Mommy's girls

Thank you Isis for the welcome- Your hair is gorgeous!


----------



## CynamonKis

Hi Mommy's Girls!

I'd like to first say, congratulations to you for having mid-back hair!

My hair is natural and baby-fine, very fragile.  I use henna every other week to make it stronger.  I also take pathenol (and other hair vites) to give my hair strength from "within".  

I use pure henna, and I get it from www.hennaforhair.com.  What ingredients does your henna have in it?



			
				Mommy's girls said:
			
		

> I started reading the posts from this thread last night. After reading everything posted I am sure that I want to use henna on my hair.  My hair is midback length  and I always wear it in a bun (past 10 years).  I have noticed my hair thining in the top near the front.  I think this is due to pulling it back.  I dont really know what  my hair type is, to be honest I did'nt really think about my hair much until I joined the forum.  I would wash it when it felt dirty  .  Now I am *A HAIR JUNKIE*.  I live on this site.  Really close to needing an intervention!  But I digress.  My hair is  natural, extra fine and curly. Has anyone noticed their hair getting thicker as a result of using henna?  Or can you recommend a regimen for thickness.  I am thinking of posting a thread on regimen for gaining thickness.  I went to the Indian market today and purchased henna and amla oil, but after reading this thread further I think I purchased the wrong thing.
> Thanks


----------



## Isis

Mommy's girls said:
			
		

> Thank you Isis for the welcome- Your hair is gorgeous!


You're welcome and thank you!


----------



## CynamonKis

Iris your hair is ASBSOLUTELY GORGEOUS!  What a testimony for using no-heat!



			
				Isis said:
			
		

> You're welcome and thank you!


----------



## deltagyrl

I'm now a believer.


----------



## BrownBetty

I did a henna gloss over the weekend.... it came out great.  I Deep conditioned with Aveda and my hair is silky!

I loooove Henna!


----------



## phatnat12841

hey ladies im a newbie and after reading this thread i decided to purchase henna from hennaforhair.com  well i henna'd yesterday and i got some great results my hair feels so strong and i have a shine that i've never had before. i love henna


----------



## Prosperity711

phatnat12841 said:
			
		

> hey ladies im a newbie and after reading this thread i decided to purchase henna from hennaforhair.com  well i henna'd yesterday and i got some great results my hair feels so strong and i have a shine that i've never had before. i love henna



What did you mix with yours, I have only used it once, will be using it again this weekend, I want to try a different mix, it will be fun trying different things with henna.


----------



## phatnat12841

LP1177 said:
			
		

> What did you mix with yours, I have only used it once, will be using it again this weekend, I want to try a different mix, it will be fun trying different things with henna.


 

i mixed 100g of Rajasthan henna,acv,and water. let it sit for 24 hrs and then added evoo and honey. sorry no measurments i just eyeballed it. i applied it and put on a platic cap, went under the dryer for an hour and left it on for another hour. im gonna henna again this weekend my self and i cant wait.


----------



## e$h

I have 2 questions:

Is it necessary to measure the conditioner and oils you add to henna?

Where do you guys keep the other henna packs? I have 3 unopened 100g packs and I'm not quite sure if I have to store them somewhere special. 

TIA!!!!


----------



## alexstin

e$h said:
			
		

> I have 2 questions:
> 
> Is it necessary to measure the conditioner and oils you add to henna?
> 
> Where do you guys keep the other henna packs? I have 3 unopened 100g packs and I'm not quite sure if I have to store them somewhere special.
> 
> TIA!!!!



I don't measure the oils and other stuff. Just keep the henna in a cool place. I keep mine under the bed .


----------



## sareca

Catherine has a free henna book out.


----------



## Isis

I was going to post the link also.  Her new book is detailed too!


----------



## sareca

Isis said:
			
		

> I was going to post the link also. Her new book is detailed too!


 

I just love her dedication.


----------



## LaNecia

Thanks for posting that link Sareca! I'd not even seen it!

ETA: That was a GREAT read! She did a great job with that! That covers it all.


----------



## sareca

Welcome   I visit her forum pretty often. Just to see what's new.


----------



## WomanlyCharm

I just finished reading Catherine's book...this is a great primer for anyone who wants to start hennaing their hair!

There are a few things in it I wouldn't do, like use lemon juice...but all in all, this is perfect for newbies.


----------



## january noir

Hello!

I did my first henna and indigo application yesterday using product from Mehandi (Thanks Catherine!)

I am officially in LOVE with Henna...  If I knew that my hair would be sooo conditioned and shiny and luxurious, I would have took the plunge months ago!  

Thank you ladies for this thread and the motivation!


----------



## GoingNatural

I really want to henna given the AMAZING results many of you ladies have had, but i am so worried about the straightening affect that many of you have spoke on

I went natural to embrace my curls and I don't want to lose them.


----------



## HoneyDew

I really enjoyed reading her book.  Very informative.


----------



## e$h

alexstin said:
			
		

> I don't measure the oils and other stuff. Just keep the henna in a cool place. I keep mine under the bed .


 
Thaaaaaanks!


----------



## Isis

GoingNatural said:
			
		

> I really want to henna given the AMAZING results many of you ladies have had, but i am so worried about the straightening affect that many of you have spoke on
> 
> I went natural to embrace my curls and I don't want to lose them.


Using amla powder in henna keeps the curl pattern.  Or one can make a paste out of amla powder and water to restore the curl pattern, if it was straightened by the henna.


----------



## baglady215

I did my first henna last weekend and OMG, what have I been waiting for?  I was scared of the mess, but it was so easy.  I made mine on the thick side so it wasn't runny at all.  I did manage to find some pectin and I added that as well, so maybe that helped.  I bought Reshma henna that I found at a local Indian store.  I only let it sit out maybe 6 hours, so I didn't get a lot of color but OMG my hair felt so strong as I rinsed it out.  I felt like that commercial where they tie the girls hair into a knot.    I want a dark color so I'm going to order some indigo to use with my next treatment.  This is definitely a keeper though.  Thanks to Sareca and Jlove for your help!


----------



## JLove74

baglady215 said:
			
		

> I did my first henna last weekend and OMG, what have I been waiting for? I was scared of the mess, but it was so easy. I made mine on the thick side so it wasn't runny at all. I did manage to find some pectin and I added that as well, so maybe that helped. I bought Reshma henna that I found at a local Indian store. I only let it sit out maybe 6 hours, so I didn't get a lot of color but OMG my hair felt so strong as I rinsed it out. I felt like that commercial where they tie the girls hair into a knot.  I want a dark color so I'm going to order some indigo to use with my next treatment. This is definitely a keeper though. Thanks to Sareca and Jlove for your help!


 
Aw righty now - another henna success story.  I love it    Now update your fotki with some pics    If you want dark, have you considered trying Alma powder?


----------



## baglady215

JLove74 said:
			
		

> Aw righty now - another henna success story. I love it  Now update your fotki with some pics  If you want dark, have you considered trying Alma powder?


 
Yeah, I'm dying to update my fotki but I can't find my camera!!  We just moved and it's packed away somewhere.  Between work, school, and now henna   I haven't had time to dig it out.  I think I know where it is though.

So Amla powder will make my hair darker, without indigo?  I'll look into that.

BTW, how many treatments before I get the bling bling?  I love the results though...  Just the strength alone will keep me a henna head.


----------



## JLove74

baglady215 said:
			
		

> Yeah, I'm dying to update my fotki but I can't find my camera!! We just moved and it's packed away somewhere. Between work, school, and now henna  I haven't had time to dig it out. I think I know where it is though.
> 
> So Amla powder will make my hair darker, without indigo? I'll look into that.
> 
> BTW, how many treatments before I get the bling bling? I love the results though... Just the strength alone will keep me a henna head.


 
You can use the Amla alone and it will darken your hair, indigo made my hair too dark, even though I mixed it with henna.   I like using Amla.  I noticed the bling bling after the 2nd application.


----------



## LaNecia

baglady215 said:
			
		

> This is definitely a keeper though.  Thanks to Sareca and Jlove for your help!



Another Henna convert!!  Score 1 for Team Henna! 

Congrats on the success and welcome to the Henna Club!


----------



## loveable37

Why!
change ur hair color is it permanent hair color?
Just to use a product u like i kinda confused  .


----------



## TemiLnd

e$h said:
			
		

> I have 2 questions:
> 
> Is it necessary to measure the conditioner and oils you add to henna?
> 
> Where do you guys keep the other henna packs? I have 3 unopened 100g packs and I'm not quite sure if I have to store them somewhere special.
> 
> TIA!!!!


 

I did my first henna treatment over the w/e. I made my dad do it to and we love it. I managed to convert him too. Now heâ€™s asking when the next session is. Lolâ€¦
Iâ€™m gona try Amla powder next time for him for a darker finish. I updated my Fotki with pics of my Henna success.
Thanks guys
I keep mine in the freezer.


----------



## baglady215

VWVixxen said:
			
		

> Another Henna convert!!  Score 1 for Team Henna!
> 
> Congrats on the success and welcome to the Henna Club!


 
Aww, I'm officially inducted by VWVixxen!  Watch out ya'll!


----------



## sareca

loveable37 said:
			
		

> Why!
> change ur hair color is it permanent hair color?


 Yep.


			
				loveable37 said:
			
		

> Just to use a product u like i kinda confused  .


The color change was part of my motiviation for using henna, but knowing what I know now I'd do it even if I didn't want my color changed. My hair is unrecognizably different. The strands don't even feel like hair they feel more like silk (in smoothness and strength). So the short answer is... it's just that good.


----------



## GoingNatural

Isis said:
			
		

> Using amla powder in henna keeps the curl pattern. Or one can make a paste out of amla powder and water to restore the curl pattern, if it was straightened by the henna.


 
Okay I think I'm going to try it in March...I just have to make sure to get amla and the henna that doesn't color my hair 

Thanks!


----------



## Sweetcoco82

I really want to try this. But there are so many pages to read through that i just get burnt out after not finding what i am looking for. So far i have read that Alma powder added with make it darker and keep your curl pattern. I want my hair to be a nice dark brown with a hint of burgandy. I dont wany anything bright red. My hair is dark brown. My relaxed ends are a bit lighter. Any tips on how to achieve this color? Also will the color fade away if i dont like it?


----------



## Guapa1

I have henna in my hair right now. The threads on henna always get too long for me to read so I bought the lush one, as I didn't want to wait all those hours to use it. Now I didn't want to apply this at home, because I'm so messy and so deicded to do this while I'm at work (I'm a flight attendant) so I don't have to wash the towels afterwards. I still put paper down in the bathroom though, and it still got EVERYWHERE. I'm looking forward the results though.


----------



## cocoberry10

Thanks for the advice.  I'm trying my first Henna tonight.  I'll let you ladies know the results!  I'm excited!


----------



## cocoberry10

When you all henna, do you wash your hair first, or apply your henna to dry hair, then shampoo, condition, etc.? Thanks!


----------



## LaNecia

You can do it either way but I always apply to dry unwashed hair. Lately I've started doing an oil 'prepoo' w/coconut or amla oils for an hour or two, then apply the henna paste and wait for the magic.

If your hair is heavily coated with product(s), you may want to wash first but you don't have to.


----------



## Guapa1

Well, I've just washed it out, and it took ages to rinse! My hair does feel very strong though. I don't think I made it liquidy enough as I still have bits of henna in my napps that don't seem to want to leave. 

How do you ladies do this in your bathroom? I done it in a hotel room and it's turned the grout between the shower tile blue! erplexed I  tidied it up as best I could, but it still looks bad. I feel so bad for the cleaner, I'm going to leave a big tip!

I do like it though, my hair feels great, and in my opinion looks darker already, but not sure if I can handle the mess to do this regularly.


----------



## cocoberry10

VWVixxen said:
			
		

> You can do it either way but I always apply to dry unwashed hair. Lately I've started doing an oil 'prepoo' w/coconut or amla oils for an hour or two, then apply the henna paste and wait for the magic.
> 
> If your hair is heavily coated with product(s), you may want to wash first but you don't have to.




Thanks for this info!  I feel like I need to start a "Henna For Dummies" thread.  Of course, I'm the only "dummy"


----------



## baglady215

cocoberry10 said:
			
		

> Thanks for this info! I feel like I need to start a "Henna For Dummies" thread. Of course, I'm the only "dummy"


 
You're not the only dummy...     There is so much info that I actually pulled out a notebook and started writing...  Don't be scared though, it worked out for me.  Start simple and then go from there.  Be careful though, you might get addicted.


----------



## Isis

TemiLnd said:
			
		

> I did my first henna treatment over the w/e. I made my dad do it to and we love it. I managed to convert him too. Now heâ€™s asking when the next session is. Lolâ€¦
> Iâ€™m gona try Amla powder next time for him for a darker finish. I updated my Fotki with pics of my Henna success.
> Thanks guys
> I keep mine in the freezer.


That is so sweet that your father did your henna treatment!  Congratulations too!


----------



## Isis

Sweetcoco82 said:
			
		

> I really want to try this. But there are so many pages to read through that i just get burnt out after not finding what i am looking for. So far i have read that Alma powder added with make it darker and keep your curl pattern. I want my hair to be a nice dark brown with a hint of burgandy. I dont wany anything bright red. My hair is dark brown. My relaxed ends are a bit lighter. Any tips on how to achieve this color? Also will the color fade away if i dont like it?


I read this excellent thread from beginning to end, then read the almost 3,800 posts in the LHC henna thread! Good info there too with longtime and new henna users.

Then I read Catherine's info on www.hennaforhair.com (she has a new, free henna book now) and checked out the recipes and pictures.  After that, I started a henna thread here and on LHC to get more info.  Most importantly, I also prayed for guidance.  I did this all before ordering henna and doing my own hair.  I knew this was permanent so I wanted to make sure I got the color I wanted (or better) which was my natural dark brown with auburn highlights.  Plus this was my first time coloring my hair.

I'm saying it's good to do your research first.  When going dark, unless you want black hair (which is pretty easy to do), I believe it's best to go lighter first so you can adjust the browns and darkness.  It's an art and everyone's hair is different.

I used Catherine's recipe of henna/amla/indigo for dark brown, then after a day did a "gloss" with henna/amla/indigo with a tad more indigo.  My procedure is here.


----------



## Isis

Guapa1 said:
			
		

> Well, I've just washed it out, and it took ages to rinse! My hair does feel very strong though. I don't think I made it liquidy enough as I still have bits of henna in my napps that don't seem to want to leave.
> 
> How do you ladies do this in your bathroom? I done it in a hotel room and it's turned the grout between the shower tile blue! erplexed I tidied it up as best I could, but it still looks bad. I feel so bad for the cleaner, I'm going to leave a big tip!
> 
> I do like it though, my hair feels great, and in my opinion looks darker already, but not sure if I can handle the mess to do this regularly.


You are brave doing it in the hotel bathroom!!  But congratulations!! 
Next time I do it, I'm using pectin for the ease and less mess. 

How does your hair look now? Did you have another flight to do immediately afterwards?


----------



## Guapa1

Isis said:
			
		

> You are brave doing it in the hotel bathroom!!  But congratulations!!
> Next time I do it, I'm using pectin for the ease and less mess.
> 
> How does your hair look now? Did you have another flight to do immediately afterwards?



It had to be in the hotel, my housemates would've killed me! 
It does look very dark, and my hair feels a bit hard, but not in a bad way, in a strong way. I do like it, maybe I'll try a honey and olive oil treatment after next time!. I saw a thread on np.com where someone mixed it up and put it in a squeezy nozzle bottle, and applied it like regular dye. I might try that next time, and bring my own dark towel, I felt so bad looking at the stained white one.. erplexed


----------



## LaNecia

Guapa1 said:
			
		

> It had to be in the hotel, my housemates would've killed me!
> It does look very dark, and my hair feels a bit hard, but not in a bad way, in a strong way. I do like it, maybe I'll try a honey and olive oil treatment after next time!. I saw a thread on np.com where someone mixed it up and put it in a squeezy nozzle bottle, and applied it like regular dye. I might try that next time, and bring my own dark towel, I felt so bad looking at the stained white one.. erplexed



I've done the squeeze bottle a few times and the consistency has to be a bit runny to get it in and out of the bottle. To me, it's more trouble than it's worth doing it that way.


----------



## baglady215

Isis said:
			
		

> You are brave doing it in the hotel bathroom!! But congratulations!!
> Next time I do it, *I'm using pectin* for the ease and less mess.
> 
> How does your hair look now? Did you have another flight to do immediately afterwards?


 
The pectin worked wonderfully for me, and I even added it after I made the initial paste.  It wasn't really like a gel, but it held everything together nicely.  I had not a single drip.


----------



## Isis

baglady215 said:
			
		

> The pectin worked wonderfully for me, and I even added it after I made the initial paste. It wasn't really like a gel, but it held everything together nicely. I had not a single drip.


Thanks for sharing this.  I will certainly do it this way next time.


----------



## Guapa1

VWVixxen said:
			
		

> I've done the squeeze bottle a few times and the consistency has to be a bit runny to get it in and out of the bottle. To me, it's more trouble than it's worth doing it that way.



 Oh well, pectin it is for me!


----------



## azul11

Okay so cassia is good if you dont want to color  your hair, correct? I tried hennalucent many moons ago and I dont remember what I thought of it but I only tried it once so most likely it didnt wow me. I know the ladies here are using the real henna but I dont want to color my hair but I want the benefits of henna. Some say cassia doesnt compare to henna in what it can do for your hair.

Can someone help me out. I would like to try this but I dont want to color my hair. What should I do? God bless you all.


----------



## WomanlyCharm

azul11 said:
			
		

> Okay so cassia is good if you dont want to color your hair, correct? I tried hennalucent many moons ago and I dont remember what I thought of it but I only tried it once so most likely it didnt wow me. I know the ladies here are using the real henna but I dont want to color my hair but I want the benefits of henna. Some say cassia doesnt compare to henna in what it can do for your hair.
> 
> Can someone help me out. I would like to try this but I dont want to color my hair. What should I do? God bless you all.


 
Definately try the cassia, you will love the added shine. And you're right, it doesn't add any color.  
Then if you feel like it, think about trying henna...I promise the difference you'll see and feel between the two will make you a henna believer!


----------



## Crissi

WomanlyCharm said:
			
		

> Definately try the cassia, you will love the added shine. And you're right, it doesn't add any color.
> Then if you feel like it, think about trying henna...I promise the difference you'll see and feel between the two will make you a henna believer!


 
Wow how big is stis difference? please let me know? areyou ladies sure the colour wouldn't amage the hair (haven't readthe whole thread) - I wouldn't mind indigo henna...

TIA

Crissi, x


----------



## january noir

azul11 said:
			
		

> Okay so cassia is good if you dont want to color your hair, correct? I tried hennalucent many moons ago and I dont remember what I thought of it but I only tried it once so most likely it didnt wow me. I know the ladies here are using the real henna but I dont want to color my hair but I want the benefits of henna. Some say cassia doesnt compare to henna in what it can do for your hair.
> 
> Can someone help me out. I would like to try this but I dont want to color my hair. What should I do? God bless you all.


 
I *loved *the results of my cassia treatment.  I did one last night I've given myself a henna and indigo treatment 3 weeks ago and an Amla paste treatment a week ago.  I am sold on *all* of the treatments.  My hair is getting better and better and better... 

Go ahead and give yourself the cassia treatment.  It's very easy to mix (make like the consistency of pancake batter or thicker; just use hot water from the tap) and apply! You don't even have to use gloves!  Wrap your hair in plastic wrap, keep on for 1/2 hour and rinse (I use a cheapie conditioner and then follow with a single poo).  Viola!


----------



## azul11

OH OK that sounds like a plan. Where did you get your cassia from? God bless you all.





			
				january noir said:
			
		

> I *loved *the results of my cassia treatment. I did one last night I've given myself a henna and indigo treatment 3 weeks ago and an Amla paste treatment a week ago. I am sold on *all* of the treatments. My hair is getting better and better and better...
> 
> Go ahead and give yourself the cassia treatment. It's very easy to mix (make like the consistency of pancake batter or thicker; just use hot water from the tap) and apply! You don't even have to use gloves! Wrap your hair in plastic wrap, keep on for 1/2 hour and rinse (I use a cheapie conditioner and then follow with a single poo). Viola!


----------



## january noir

azul11 said:
			
		

> OH OK that sounds like a plan. Where did you get your cassia from? God bless you all.


 
I buy my Cassia from Mehandi or Henna Sooq.  I really like the Henna Sooq quality.

http://www.mehandi.com/shop/cassiaobovatabuy.html

http://www.hennasooq.com/store/index.php?act=viewCat&catId=7

Some people can find it at Indian stores, but I don't know anything about that.  Perhaps someone will chime in.


----------



## tiffers

I want to, but I read that it's pretty messy. I'm extremely clumsy, so I won't be trying it. I'd get henna everywhere but my head!


----------



## sareca

tiffers said:
			
		

> I want to, but I read that it's pretty messy. I'm extremely clumsy, so I won't be trying it. I'd get henna everywhere but my head!



My first couple of times it looked like I murdered a swap monster.


----------



## ravenmerlita

I just finished a cassia treatment. I'm sitting under the dryer now. Can't wait to see how it comes out. The first time I used cassia, I remember that my hair felt a lot thicker and my shedding was reduced. I hope I get a similar result this time. Because I am going crazy with shedding and thin looking hair.


----------



## mscocoface

I just purchased some Henna and will be trying it in the next few weeks. I am in the protective style challenge so for those two weeks I have my hair down I will be a henna nut.  I think I will do this at least once each week and see how my hair handles.

I usually do aphogee treatments when I take my hair down but I am switching to henna this time.  There is an India Grocery Store down the street and all of their hair items, amla, vatika, powers and henna are decently prices.  Thank Goodness.


----------



## baglady215

tiffers said:
			
		

> I want to, but I read that it's pretty messy. I'm extremely clumsy, so I won't be trying it. I'd get henna everywhere but my head!


 
I added pectin to my henna and I had not one drip.  Yogurt is supposed to help as well.  You should definitely try it though!


----------



## JLove74

tiffers said:
			
		

> I want to, but I read that it's pretty messy. I'm extremely clumsy, so I won't be trying it. I'd get henna everywhere but my head!


 
as long as your mix isn't runny, it shouldn't be messy.


----------



## queendiva79

Hay ladies

I am interested in doing some henna treatments finally and don't know where to start my hair color is black but i don't care to keep it black. I maily want to thicken and condition my hair. Help! Thanks in advance!!!!


----------



## alexstin

queendiva79 said:
			
		

> Hay ladies
> 
> I am interested in doing some henna treatments finally and don't know where to start my hair color is black but i don't care to keep it black. I maily want to thicken and condition my hair. Help! Thanks in advance!!!!



Take a look at Sereca's fotki. She has a henna tutorial.


----------



## azul11

january noir said:
			
		

> I buy my Cassia from Mehandi or Henna Sooq. I really like the Henna Sooq quality.
> 
> http://www.mehandi.com/shop/cassiaobovatabuy.html
> 
> http://www.hennasooq.com/store/index.php?act=viewCat&catId=7
> 
> Some people can find it at Indian stores, but I don't know anything about that. Perhaps someone will chime in.


 
Dang. See therein lies the problem I have. I do not like to order things online. Not just for security or what have you but because it is almost always delivered by UPS and no one is available to receive the packages and the pick station for me is in another borough!  I want to find some locally but then I read threads saying its probably compound. I was planning on going to Whole Foods this weekend to see if I could find some but then I'm like do I want to risk it.

So this looks like another product I can't use because its only available online.   God bless you all.


----------



## january noir

azul11 said:
			
		

> Dang. See therein lies the problem I have. I do not like to order things online. Not just for security or what have you but because it is almost always delivered by UPS and no one is available to receive the packages and the pick station for me is in another borough! I want to find some locally but then I read threads saying its probably compound. I was planning on going to Whole Foods this weekend to see if I could find some but then I'm like do I want to risk it.
> 
> So this looks like another product I can't use because its only available online.   God bless you all.


 
Don't give up hope Doll!  Is there a relative or good neighbor that lives nearby who is home during the day?  Can you have the package delivered to your place of business?  My package from Henna  Sooq was sent USPS and was in my mailbox when I got home.  You can always call them, describe the issue you have and see if they can use an alternative shipper if the package is too big to mail by US Postal.

Whole Foods might have BAQ henna, cassia and amla, but if they did, I think we would have heard about it.


----------



## HoneyDew

azul11 said:
			
		

> Dang. See therein lies the problem I have. I do not like to order things online. Not just for security or what have you but because it is almost always delivered by UPS and no one is available to receive the packages and the pick station for me is in another borough!  I want to find some locally but then I read threads saying its probably compound. I was planning on going to Whole Foods this weekend to see if I could find some but then I'm like do I want to risk it.
> 
> So this looks like another product I can't use because its only available online.   God bless you all.




Do you have any Indian Stores near you.  You can do a search online for one.

I have ordered several products from HennaSooq and always sent via USPS.


----------



## thiccknlong

KittenLongPaw said:
			
		

> You hair looks great!  I use the henna from Henna for Hair as well. It loosens my curl, but only temporarily (which is a good thing because I don't want my curl to loosen, though it's sort of fun to have it looser for a while). I've been using henna for about 3 years now, love it.


 
Since you've been using it so long, I'll pose this to you..
I've never henna'd. My hair is very tangly and hard from the hard water...
Does henna  - dry your  hair out  - is there a "black" color for henna - do you have to reapply like a semipermanant rinse, if so, how many times to henna to keep the shine ?

Thanks !


----------



## azul11

HoneyDew said:
			
		

> Do you have any Indian Stores near you. You can do a search online for one.
> 
> I have ordered several products from HennaSooq and always sent via USPS.


 
Thank you HoneyDew and january noir. I am happy it can be delivered by USPS because at least I know there wont be a problem. As for the stores around me, I did find a couple but one had products that had dust on them like they had been sitting there for a while. I did get himani gold cream from another store that seemed to have fresher items. I might check them out as well. Thanks again! God bless you all.


----------



## sareca

alexstin said:
			
		

> Take a look at Sereca's fotki. She has a henna tutorial.


 
Yep, http://journals.fotki.com/Serica/

Catherine's book is great too. http://www.hennaforhair.com/freebooks/hennaforhair.pdf

ETA: I've lovin' that braidout alexstin.


----------



## sareca

Hey ya'll I got my semi-annual henna tattoo and thought share.






^^The paste has been on for 2 hours. The artist she said only uses sifted henna and lemon juice in her mix. 





^^This is a 2-3 hours later after I scaped the dry paste off. It was falling all over the carpet and if you get it wet ... well you know what henna does.





^^This is a couple days later; it has oxidized. It's hard to tell since I've gotten so much darker.


----------



## Cien

okay henna ladies...

I'm now apart of this henna revolution!!  

I spent the last 4 days in between work and other duties, reading this looooooooong thread! I'm only up to page 81--but I'm determined to read it all. 

But it keeps getting longer and longer.. lol  

Anyway, I bought some Karishma Herbal Henna at my local Indo, Pak and Ban store, as well as some Dulhan and Reshma Henna.  (I also got some Amla oil and Vatika oil which I LOVE so far!! ) 
 The lady in the Indian store prolly thought I had lost my mind buying up all of their products. I was just buying stuff that you guys had posted and mentioned in this thread.  LOLOL!!!  Next time I'll hit the other stores in my area.. lol

Anyway, I henna'ed my hair Monday with the Karishma!! 

I had so much trust in you ladies, and this thread, that I didn't even do the strand test, I just jumped right in!  I have no fear when it comes to my hair...I'm surprised that I'm not bald headed! LOLOL!! 

 Anyway, I love the results...the color....and most of all, my few gray strands are gone!! 
 However I used too much lemon juice in my mix, with the water, therefore when I rinsed it out, my hair was kinda 'squeaky' or stripped clean. (not damaged tho). I left it on for an hour and a half.  erplexed   
 ( when i henna'ed, I hadn't  made it to that page where one of you ladies mentioned that maybe we should not use the lemon juice.... )

 Anyway, after I deep conditioned, everything was cool....

Next time I  henna, (which will be Friday night) I'll eliminate the lemon juice! 

It wasn't all that messy, because I used the pectin, the dark towels and gloves of course.  When I finish using all of the henna that I bought at the store, I'm going to order some Jamila, and maybe some indigo. 
Not sure about the indigo, because I love this slight light brown/red/burgundy tint thing that I have going on....

All in all---I think I'm going to love this!!   I took before pictures, however I haven't taken my after pics yet. 
I'll do that tonight, and I'll try my BEST to get a fotki up and going before the end of the week! 
 If not, I'll still come back to this thread and post my before and after pics! 

Thank all of you ladies for your input and knowledge!! Man, I love yawl! I've learned so much from this board!!


----------



## locabouthair

apples said:
			
		

> okay henna ladies...
> 
> I'm now apart of this henna revolution!!
> 
> I spent the last 4 days in between work and other duties, reading this looooooooong thread! I'm only up to page 81--but I'm determined to read it all.
> 
> But it keeps getting longer and longer.. lol
> 
> Anyway, I bought some Karishma Herbal Henna at my local Indo, Pak and Ban store, as well as some Dulhan and Reshma Henna.  (I also got some Amla oil and Vatika oil which I LOVE so far!! )
> The lady in the Indian store prolly thought I had lost my mind buying up all of their products. I was just buying stuff that you guys had posted and mentioned in this thread.  LOLOL!!!  Next time I'll hit the other stores in my area.. lol
> 
> Anyway, I henna'ed my hair Monday with the Karishma!!
> 
> I had so much trust in you ladies, and this thread, that I didn't even do the strand test, I just jumped right in!  I have no fear when it comes to my hair...I'm surprised that I'm not bald headed! LOLOL!!
> 
> Anyway, I love the results...the color....and most of all, my few gray strands are gone!!
> However I used too much lemon juice in my mix, with the water, therefore when I rinsed it out, my hair was kinda 'squeaky' or stripped clean. (not damaged tho). I left it on for an hour and a half.  erplexed
> ( when i henna'ed, I hadn't  made it to that page where one of you ladies mentioned that maybe we should not use the lemon juice.... )
> 
> Anyway, after I deep conditioned, everything was cool....
> 
> Next time I  henna, (which will be Friday night) I'll eliminate the lemon juice!
> 
> It wasn't all that messy, because I used the pectin, the dark towels and gloves of course.  When I finish using all of the henna that I bought at the store, I'm going to order some Jamila, and maybe some indigo.
> Not sure about the indigo, because I love this slight light brown/red/burgundy tint thing that I have going on....
> 
> All in all---I think I'm going to love this!!   I took before pictures, however I haven't taken my after pics yet.
> I'll do that tonight, and I'll try my BEST to get a fotki up and going before the end of the week!
> If not, I'll still come back to this thread and post my before and after pics!
> 
> Thank all of you ladies for your input and knowledge!! Man, I love yawl! I've learned so much from this board!!



im glad u got good results with it. Did you get the henna shine? I havent tried henna yet but I know I will eventually. Im still not sure if I want color change.


----------



## Cien

locabouthair said:
			
		

> im glad u got good results with it. Did you get the henna shine? I havent tried henna yet but I know I will eventually. Im still not sure if I want color change.


 

My hair has some shine to it--but I think it was from the Amla oil that I used....I'm not sure...

I'm going to take some shots when I get home and take a looksee!!  My color change wasn't really that drastic, (well, not with my  naked eye) however a sistafriend noticed right away when I saw her last night!!


----------



## Cien

sareca said:
			
		

> Hey ya'll I got my semi-annual henna tattoo and thought share.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^^The paste has been on for 2 hours. The artist she said only uses sifted henna and lemon juice in her mix.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^^This is a 2-3 hours later after I scaped the dry paste off. It was falling all over the carpet and if you get it wet ... well you know what henna does.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^^This is a couple days later; it has oxidized. It's hard to tell since I've gotten so much darker.


 

I love your tattoos!!!! very nice and very pretty!!


----------



## sareca

Thanks apples!   Congrats on your first henna!  Don't forget to posts your pics.


----------



## BW1

Ladies, I have a couple of questions. My mom wants to color her hair, but she is mostly gray. I am going to order Henna and indigo. Is there a certain brand of indigo i should buy?  Also, does anyone have a picture of their mostly gray hair colored with henna and indigo?

Thanks


----------



## Isis

BW1 said:
			
		

> Ladies, I have a couple of questions. My mom wants to color her hair, but she is mostly gray. I am going to order Henna and indigo. Is there a certain brand of indigo i should buy? Also, does anyone have a picture of their mostly gray hair colored with henna and indigo?
> 
> Thanks


I had some gray strands that I colored with henna, indigo and amla.  My recent henna experience is under "About Me" in my Fotki.  I wanted to keep my hair color of dark brown with natural auburn highlights, which I did.    

I suggest reading Catherine's site at www.hennaforhair.com and look at the pictures under the link for gray hair.  You can see how the gray hair would look after certain recipes of henna and henna plue indigo (amla too).  Henna alone will result in bright red hair on the gray strands, which she may or may not want.  Your mother may want to go brown or black.  All of the recipes are there with lots of different pictures plus there is a new, free henna book on her site to download.  I recommend your mother go gradually darker unless she absolutely wants black or blue-black.  It's always easy to go dark with henna and indigo but not the other way around.

Another great site to read is www.hennasooq.com (she is a member here.)


----------



## Aubergold

can one use henna over a fresh commercial rinse like:
clarify, rinse, henna, then deep condish all in the same day?

BAQ henna of course


----------



## Isis

RavenIvygurl said:
			
		

> can one use henna over a fresh commercial rinse like:
> clarify, rinse, henna, then deep condish all in the same day?
> 
> BAQ henna of course


Yes, you absolutely can but with body art quality henna, not just any boxed henna.


----------



## Aubergold

Isis said:
			
		

> Yes, you absolutely can but with body art quality henna, not just any boxed henna.



thanks Isis, you're so helpful!


----------



## Isis

RavenIvygurl said:
			
		

> thanks Isis, you're so helpful!


You're welcome RavenIvygurl!     I want to add that I haven't colored my hair before my recent henna. My info regarding your question comes from reading through all of the henna threads, including this long one and the one more than twice as long on LHC (whew, almost 3,800 posts!) plus the www.hennaforhair.com site.  Many ladies have successfully used BAQ henna after coloring with a commercial product and used a commercial product on top of BAQ henna.


----------



## deniseloc

I would like to know from the ladies who use Reshma Henna what were your results and if there was any likes and dislikes what were they.


----------



## LaNecia

deniseloc said:
			
		

> I would like to know from the ladies who use Reshma Henna what were your results and if there was any likes and dislikes what were they.



That is the henna that I use most regularly, my local store seems to carry that brand more consistently than others. I've had good results with it, both with coloring and conditioning. It's about $2.99 per box. I sift my henna to remove the clumps of henna and there has never been any debris in it (twigs, leaves, etc.). As far as rinsing goes, it's a little tough to rinse out so I have to use a cheapie conditioner to help.

All in all, no complaints!


----------



## JLove74

deniseloc said:
			
		

> I would like to know from the ladies who use Reshma Henna what were your results and if there was any likes and dislikes what were they.


 
I'ma Reshma girl   I've used Jamila too, but Reshma is my fav.  The color it gives me is really nice.  At first I had a hard time rinsing, but after I sarted adding conditioner to my mix rinsing became much easier.


----------



## deniseloc

Thanx ladies so much because I found this brand at a local Indian market.  I will definately give it a try when I take out my braids.  Both of you ladies have very nice henna hair.


----------



## LaNecia

Thank you!  I hope you like it and have great results! Be sure to let us know how your hair turns out.


----------



## deniseloc

I will posts pics march 17th, this is when I will get a touch-up.  How many applications did it take to get that hella shine.


----------



## baglady215

deniseloc said:
			
		

> I will posts pics march 17th, this is when I will get a touch-up. How many applications did it take to get that hella shine.


 
I would like to know as well.  One application didn't get it for me...


----------



## sareca

baglady215 said:
			
		

> I would like to know as well. One application didn't get it for me...


 
3-4 applications?  I think...


----------



## baglady215

sareca said:
			
		

> 3-4 applications? I think...


 
Cool, doing #2 today.


----------



## Incredible1ne

I henna'd last night using Jamila.  I love it!  I will be doing it monthly.


----------



## Doll

sareca said:
			
		

> 3-4 applications?  I think...



Hey Sareca! How often do you apply the Henna applications (bi-weekly, weekly, monthly)?  I am doing my 3rd application today, but still no shine . I am applying my Henna & Indigo treatments (separately right after each other) every two weeks.


----------



## silvergirl

nope i don't. maybe i should lol


----------



## Miss*Tress

Well, I'm going to take the plunge next weekend. I found a French brand called HennÃ© Natur that combines Indigofera Tinctoria (indigo) and Lawsonia Inermis (henna) powders in the same packet. Apparently all I have to do is add hot water, apply, and leave on for 30-60 minutes.





It is suggested to use tea instead of water for more intense color and oil for added benefits. I'll probably add my Dabur Amla Oil to the mix - can't be bothered with the tea.

Keep your fingers crossed for me (and my bathroom) that all goes well.


----------



## OneInAMillion

I'm very happy to report that I hennaed for the first time on Friday and I absolutely love it!  I didn't think I would see any results so quickly, but my hair was noticeably stronger, shinier, and a pretty auburn color.  I'll be back to post more details & pics later, but I used Dulhan Henna and I love the results!


----------



## baglady215

OneInAMillion said:
			
		

> I'm very happy to report that I hennaed for the first time on Friday and I absolutely love it! I didn't think I would see any results so quickly, but my hair was noticeably stronger, shinier, and a pretty auburn color. I'll be back to post more details & pics later, but I used Dulhan Henna and I love the results!


 
Glad you had success with the Dulhan.  That's what I have in my hair right now.  Can't wait to see your hair!


----------



## january noir

OneInAMillion said:
			
		

> I'm very happy to report that I hennaed for the first time on Friday and I absolutely love it! I didn't think I would see any results so quickly, but my hair was noticeably stronger, shinier, and a pretty auburn color. I'll be back to post more details & pics later, but I used Dulhan Henna and I love the results!


 
I just henna'd and indigo'd today with my product from Mehandi.com.  I did pick up some Dulhan last night at the Indian grocer because I read so many ladies use it.  It's very inexpensive, but I am apprehensive about using henna from the box out of stores.  So you like it OneInAMillion?  What did you mix it with?  Just warm water?


----------



## OneInAMillion

baglady215 said:
			
		

> Glad you had success with the Dulhan.  That's what I have in my hair right now.  Can't wait to see your hair!



Oooh you got some too?  I REALLY liked it.  It's the only one that my local stores carried that I saw on the boards.  I know SohoHair, Mestiza, and Tenderheaded all use it successfully.  

Please post your pics too and let me know how you like it!  I'm headed to walgreens wit my bootleg disposable camera so I can upload these pics for ya  !


----------



## OneInAMillion

january noir said:
			
		

> I just henna'd and indigo'd today with my product from Mehandi.com.  I did pick up some Dulhan last night at the Indian grocer because I read so many ladies use it.  It's very inexpensive, but I am apprehensive about using henna from the box out of stores.  So you like it OneInAMillion?  What did you mix it with?  Just warm water?



Yea, I mixed it with hot water & amla to start.  Afterward, I added olive and coconut oil.  Since so many use this brand with success, I think it's quality.  Definitely do a strand test if you're nervous.  Believe me, I was nervous as all get out, but after seeing the results of the strand test I was hooked.

I noticed that they do have expiration dates on the boxes, so check that just in case.


----------



## january noir

Doll said:
			
		

> Hey Sareca! How often do you apply the Henna applications (bi-weekly, weekly, monthly)? I am doing my 3rd application today, but still no shine . I am applying my Henna & Indigo treatments (separately right after each other) every two weeks.


 
I am curious as well.  Here is my rotation in February alone:

2/4 Henna and then Indigo for Black har
2/7 Amla Powder treatment
2/9  Henna gloss from leftover henna of 2/4 (toned down the black in my hair)
2/16 Cassia treatment
2/25 Henna and then Indigo again

I have some nice BLING and the condtion of my hair is great.  Should I expect more?


----------



## shalom

I just wanted to share my henna experience.

I went to the Indian store in my area and picked up a couple of boxes of Rajasthani henna and a box of Amla powder.  

Just a quick mention Vatika has a new shampoo out I bought that as well.  I haven't tried it yet though.

I mixed ingredients as instructed on the box left goo sit to overnight I added a coffee mixture because I wanted my hair to be dark brown (it didn't work)Amla powder and conditioner.  I let the mixture sit on my hair for 4 hrs.  My results: dark brown hair with copper highlights (grey hair only).  Also my previous dyed hair turned brighter I can't even begin to discribe the color.  My hair was a little stiff once I rinsed it I applied NTG conditoning treatment rinses that out and my hair was as soft as a baby's behind.

All in all I liked the results.  Next time I will add Indigo I didn't add it this time because they didn't have any not sure where to purchase this other than on line.  

Something strange happened 3x after I finished the henna application I noticed my urine came out in the color and consistency of the henna. As the day went on my urine returned to it's natural color.  Not sure what happened.


----------



## Cayenne0622

Whoa Shalom....I hadn't heard that one before...the urine color.  Interesting.  I henna my hair twice a month now.  I never let it sit over night.  I add conditioner, evoo, honey, jojoba oil, amla powder and indigo and my hair has bene fabulous every time.  Best hair discovery of my life so far.  I hope all of you ladies give it a shot.  I've gotten so much great advice here but the best henna advice I've gotten so far is the following.  It saved me a lot of trouble.

BAQ henna - preferably Jamila (works like a dream - no junk to rinse out or fight with).
Only leave it on for an hour the first couple of times I used it.
Strand test for safety.
Put a base around the parameter of my hairline and/or tie a wrap strip around the edges to prevent spillage onto skin.
Mix and put into a squeeze bottle that has a nozzle tip....very easy application even down the length of the hair.


----------



## Lavendar

Cayenne, you hair is gorgeous girl!


----------



## Cayenne0622

Lavendar said:
			
		

> Cayenne, you hair is gorgeous girl!


 
Thank you, Lavendar!! That is a huge compliment coming from someone with hair like YOURS!!!  Geez, I'm tryna get where you at!! (and that had to be said ebonically because I had to stress that last sentence. lolol)


----------



## OneInAMillion

Yes Cayenne...your hair is fabulous as usual.  Great growing!


----------



## OneInAMillion

I just thought I'd post my henna experience.  I really had no idea I would like this stuff right off the bat.  Although messy, it wasnâ€™t any worse than when I apply rinsesâ€¦and truthfully it was easier to wipe away stains than rinses.

Hereâ€™s the mix that I used:
100 grams of Dulhan Henna
About 3 table spoons of Hesh Amla Powder
Extra Virgin Olive Oil
Coconut Oil
Less than 1 tspn of ACV
Kama Sutra Black Chai Tea
Hot Water

First, I combined the Henna & Amla in a bowl, with enough hot water to form a thick paste about the consistency of frosting.  Then, I cheated and put my henna in the oven at about 180 degrees (thanks SohoHair), mixing every 10 minutes or so for about 2 hours.  After the first hour, I started to see some brown coming in, so I added the EVOO, coconut oil, and ACV.  At the end of the two hours, I added the Chai Tea because I was freakin out about all the green I was seeing.  Note: it will look dark green to brown but donâ€™t worry about thatâ€”I checked out some other fotkiâ€™s and instructions and found that the hints of green (even after color release) are relatively normal.

The next thing I did was the strand test.  This is where I really saw what everyone was talking about.  Iâ€™ve been harvesting hair since November trying to gear up for this, so I had plenty to test  .  So I completely submerged my hair in some henna, covered it, rubbed it together, and let it sit for a little over an hour.  Then I rinsed the hair off, and immediately I saw a brighter shade.  I pulled on the hair and it was extremely strong.  I was pulling really hard before I actually snapped the strands.  When I went to pull on the hair that didnâ€™t have henna, it was much easier to break!  From there, I was sold.

Still a little paranoid, I added sunsilk conditioner to my mixture.  Then, I applied the henna in sections, starting with my nape.  I just kept parting across (going up) and applied a glob of henna down the length of my hair.  Then I used a color brush to make sure my roots were completely saturated.  Within about 20 minutes, I was finished applying and went under the dryer for 45 minutes. 

Rinsing was so much better than I thought.  I rinsed under the shower for about 5 minutes, then I applied conditioner to may hair to help.  I did this 2x, then went onto my regular shampoo/deep conditioner routine.  Now, Iâ€™m a little over 5 months post relaxer and I had no tangling issues (I was afraid that I would have some).  Later, I had my hair rollerset and the roots blown out.  I have some pics in my fotki, but I used a garbage disposable camera and they didnâ€™t come out so well.  Iâ€™ll try to use my sisterâ€™s digital cam next time.

Iâ€™m usually the last one to jump on bandwagons but this one was definitely worth it!  I lurvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvve henna  .  In case anyone is slacking on taking the henna plungeâ€¦donâ€™t hesitate.  I'm going to do another treatment tomorrow.

Thanks to:
*Sareca* â€“ for helping start the trend, having a fabulous fotki and henna FAQ, and for shooting me the tips on detangling carefully during a long stretch
*My Dulhan Henna Girls* â€“ SohoHair, Mestiza, and Tenderheaded!  Thanks for all the tips about color release and for basically giving me some courage to try it.  Ya'll were quick too!
*Victorious & Jlove84* â€“ for having such detailed fotkis, so I knew exactly what to do and expect!


----------



## Lavendar

Cayenne0622 said:
			
		

> Thank you, Lavendar!! That is a huge compliment coming from someone with hair like YOURS!!! Geez, I'm tryna get where you at!! (and that had to be said ebonically because I had to stress that last sentence. lolol)


 
Right back atcha!   Seriously, your cut, color, and thickness are off da chain.  You're well on your way!


----------



## stinastina

Is there anyplace to buy indigo cheap ?! It seems so unfair that henna is so cheap ! I need it to get those grays ! One little bag of indigo online cost me $17....


----------



## asha

Can you use indigo by itself or do you have to use it after a henna treatment?


----------



## stinastina

asha said:
			
		

> Can you use indigo by itself or do you have to use it after a henna treatment?



It depends on how dark you want your hair. I tried it once by itself and I didn't like how dark my hair was. I love the red of henna but it doesn't do well on my grays.


----------



## asha

stinastina said:
			
		

> It depends on how dark you want your hair. I tried it once by itself and I didn't like how dark my hair was. I love the red of henna but it doesn't do well on my grays.



I like my hair really dark so I may have to try it. Thanks for the reply.


----------



## january noir

asha said:
			
		

> I like my hair really dark so I may have to try it. Thanks for the reply.


 
Using Indigo alone is not recommended.  It will give your hair a greenish-bluish color that is not very flattering (I read this on the Henna for Hair board; lot's of people try it and find out it's true!).  You should henna first. The indigo bonds to the henna which coats the hair shaft and makes the effect shiney and luxurious.


----------



## seraphim712

january noir said:
			
		

> Using Indigo alone is not recommended. It will give your hair a greenish-bluish color that is not very flattering (I read this on the Henna for Hair board; lot's of people try it and find out it's true!). You should henna first. The indigo bonds to the henna which coats the hair shaft and makes the effect shiney and luxurious.


 
I want to try henna once I get my hair to APL. Can henna be used on natural hair, and if it can will hair still be natural or considered chemically treated once henna is used? My color of choice is midnight black, you know like the asian girls/ so black that blue light reflects off the hair. What type of henna should I use for that?


----------



## Isis

january noir said:
			
		

> Using Indigo alone is not recommended. It will give your hair a greenish-bluish color that is not very flattering (I read this on the Henna for Hair board; lot's of people try it and find out it's true!). You should henna first. The indigo bonds to the henna which coats the hair shaft and makes the effect shiney and luxurious.


I was going to post the same thing as January Noir did.  I too read about this on the Henna for Hair board and on LHC.  Indigo alone is best to dye jeans with, not hair.


----------



## Isis

seraphim712 said:
			
		

> I want to try henna once I get my hair to APL. Can henna be used on natural hair, and if it can will hair still be natural or considered chemically treated once henna is used? My color of choice is midnight black, you know like the asian girls/ so black that blue light reflects off the hair. What type of henna should I use for that?


Many more natural heads use henna than relaxed heads.  Your hair would still be considered natural since henna is a plant, not an artificial chemical.

For the blue-black you want, you'll need to do henna first for about 3-4 hours, rinse, then do indigo (another plant) for a while and rinse.  Besides many pics here on LHCF of this particular color, there's a pic of a black girl at www.hennaforhair.com who did this blue-black henna/indigo treatment.

The only henna I know is body art quality henna from www.hennasooq.com or www.hennaforhair.com  Henna is always red but when done this way, henna first then indigo, the results are  blue/black.


----------



## seraphim712

Isis said:
			
		

> Many more natural heads use henna than relaxed heads. Your hair would still be considered natural since henna is a plant, not an artificial chemical.
> 
> For the blue-black you want, you'll need to do henna first for about 3-4 hours, rinse, then do indigo (another plant) for a while and rinse. Besides many pics here on LHCF of this particular color, there's a pic of a black girl at www.hennaforhair.com who did this blue-black henna/indigo treatment.


 
Thanks, I'll go check it out


----------



## seraphim712

Wow... I've read the instructions for applying henna. I definately need someone to help me out with this.


----------



## asha

Isis said:
			
		

> I was going to post the same thing as January Noir did.  I too read about this on the Henna for Hair board and on LHC.  Indigo alone is best to dye jeans with, not hair.



Okay...thanks for this. Do you have to use the indigo right after the henna..or can you wait a couple days.  I did my henna on Saturday. Do I have to re-henna and then indigo?


----------



## JLove74

asha said:
			
		

> Okay...thanks for this. Do you have to use the indigo right after the henna..or can you wait a couple days. I did my henna on Saturday. Do I have to re-henna and then indigo?


 
for best results, do it right after you rinse out the henna.


----------



## Cayenne0622

OneInAMillion said:
			
		

> Yes Cayenne...your hair is fabulous as usual. Great growing!


 

Thanks!!  You are so sweet.  You are one of the ladies who I stalk (fotki, I mean). lol  Your hair is GAWGEOUS!


----------



## VeryBecoming

So I ordered both kinds of henna from the henna for hair site. 

The Jamila is darker, like a brown-ish color in the packaging and I don't notice a smell with it. 

The Rajasthani or whatever it is is like bright green and as soon as I opened the package I could smell it. It also seems like more in it's package but I guess it's just not as tightly packed as the Jamila.

I'm not sure which one I want to try first..help me out!


----------



## sareca

asha said:
			
		

> Okay...thanks for this. Do you have to use the indigo right after the henna..or can you wait a couple days. I did my henna on Saturday. Do I have to re-henna and then indigo?


 
Hey asha  I think I'm one of the few people around here that use indigo regularly. I  blue-black hair. I henna once every blue-moon and indigo as often as I can. Henna does seem to condition better than indigo, but I never saw any difference between using it immediately and waiting a week. I also don't re-henna before every indigo treatment; just when it starts to get dull (indigo doesn't impart shine like henna) or when I want it red again.  I take Catherine's word as henna gospel, but everybody else on her forum w/ a grain of salt . They have lighter color hair and henna/indigo far less often than we do.

Have you see her e-book? It has pics of hair indigo with and without doing henna first (starts on page 44).


----------



## asha

sareca said:
			
		

> Hey asha  I think I'm one of the few people around here that use indigo regularly. I  blue-black hair. I henna once every blue-moon and indigo as often as I can. Henna does seem to condition better than indigo, but I never saw any difference between using it immediately and waiting a week. I also don't re-henna before every indigo treatment; just when it starts to get dull (indigo doesn't impart shine like henna) or when I want it red again.  I take Catherine's word as henna gospel, but everybody else w/ a grain of salt. They have lighter color hair and henna/indigo far less often than we do.
> 
> Have you see her e-book? It has pics of hair indigo with and without doing henna first (starts on page 44).




OOOHHHH!!! This is what I wanted to hear. I will definately check out the book. Maybe I will do a strand test just using indigo to see how it will come out. I really don't want to re-henna again.

Thanks for taking the time to reply.


----------



## sareca

january noir said:
			
		

> I am curious as well. Here is my rotation in February alone:
> 
> 2/4 Henna and then Indigo for Black har
> 2/7 Amla Powder treatment
> 2/9 Henna gloss from leftover henna of 2/4 (toned down the black in my hair)
> 2/16 Cassia treatment
> 2/25 Henna and then Indigo again
> 
> I have some nice BLING and the condtion of my hair is great. Should I expect more?


 
Sorry noir and doll, I didn't see you guys there. 

Noir you just started on 2/4? Oh girl, the bling and conditioning are just beginning. My hair was didn't reach it's full shine and condition until I'd done about 5 months of weekly henna treatments. 







<--pre-henna (pic in full sun)






<-- first henna (pic in part sun and part shade)






<--first indigo/henna (full-sun) 3 months later









<-- 5 months later 

HENNA DISCLAMIER: My hair is not wet and it's not greasy. It only has about a tablespoon of avocado oil on it and nothing else. That's all henna shine. :wink2:

In the pic on the left it is actually reflecting the setting sun (that's what the brownish-yellow is); the pic on the right is in full-shade. I  henna!


----------



## sareca

AlexB7 said:
			
		

> So I ordered both kinds of henna from the henna for hair site.
> 
> *The Jamila is darker, like a brown-ish color in the packaging and I don't notice a smell with it.*
> 
> The Rajasthani or whatever it is is like bright green and as soon as I opened the package I could smell it. It also seems like more in it's package but I guess it's just not as tightly packed as the Jamila.
> 
> I'm not sure which one I want to try first..help me out!


 
The Jamila might smell differently when you add liquid to it; occasionly I've had my plastic packages open up inside the box and ruin the henna. 

But as for Rajasthani, (which I haven't heard of) *IMO *henna really shouldn't be bright green. I have some Mumtaz that's bright green and Mestiza had a nasty reaction to it.

http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=87256&page=30


----------



## LaNecia

sareca said:
			
		

> The Jamila might smell differently when you add liquid to it; occasionly I've had my plastic packages open up inside the box and ruin the henna.
> 
> But as for Rajasthani, (which I haven't heard of) henna really shouldn't be bright green. I have some Mumtaz that's bright green and Mestiza had a nasty reaction to it.
> 
> http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=87256&page=30



I has some of the Rajasthani and it was also 'bright' green. I didn't have a problem with it.


----------



## VeryBecoming

sareca said:
			
		

> The Jamila might smell differently when you add liquid to it; occasionly I've had my plastic packages open up inside the box and ruin the henna.
> 
> But as for Rajasthani, (which I haven't heard of) *IMO *henna really shouldn't be bright green. I have some Mumtaz that's bright green and Mestiza had a nasty reaction to it.
> 
> http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=87256&page=30




Hm. I think I read something about the Rajasthan henna in the book by Catherine. I don't think it's unsafe. It's the henna sold in the silver packets from mehandi.com


----------



## Blu217

OMG--I just henna tested some harvested hair. I'd been using cassia, but the henna seems to be a world of difference... I'd love to use it but...

MY HARVESTED HAIR TURNED SOOOOOO RED! I mean, it's a vivid, deep orangey red! I figured my dark sandy hair would really take the red from henna, but good grief is that ever red! I'm halfway tempted to give myself a huge change and just go for it... but dang, ya'll. That's RED. I don't necessarily want to use alma to get a brown color. I just have to decide if I'm feeling like becoming a major redhead!


----------



## january noir

Blu217 said:
			
		

> OMG--I just henna tested some harvested hair. I'd been using cassia, but the henna seems to be a world of difference... I'd love to use it but...
> 
> MY HARVESTED HAIR TURNED SOOOOOO RED! I mean, it's a vivid, deep orangey red! I figured my dark sandy hair would really take the red from henna, but good grief is that ever red! I'm halfway tempted to give myself a huge change and just go for it... but dang, ya'll. That's RED. I don't necessarily want to use alma to get a brown color. I just have to decide if I'm feeling like becoming a major redhead!


 
You can always mix the henna with indigo (in different percentages) to take it from red to brown to dark brown, to deep brown to black.


----------



## Isis

Blu217 said:
			
		

> OMG--I just henna tested some harvested hair. I'd been using cassia, but the henna seems to be a world of difference... I'd love to use it but...
> 
> MY HARVESTED HAIR TURNED SOOOOOO RED! I mean, it's a vivid, deep orangey red! I figured my dark sandy hair would really take the red from henna, but good grief is that ever red! I'm halfway tempted to give myself a huge change and just go for it... but dang, ya'll. That's RED. I don't necessarily want to use alma to get a brown color. I just have to decide if I'm feeling like becoming a major redhead!


The good thing is if you ever make that leap and decide you don't like the red hair afterall, you can always easily go darker.


----------



## sareca

AlexB7 said:
			
		

> Hm. I think I read something about the Rajasthan henna in the book by Catherine. I don't think it's unsafe. It's the henna sold in the silver packets from mehandi.com



I remember Rajasthan, I have some. I ordered samples of it a long time ago.  Mine isn't that bright of a green, at least not when compared to as Mumtaz (which I still use because I have 1000g of it). Mumtaz is electric green.


----------



## sareca

Blu217 said:
			
		

> OMG--I just henna tested some harvested hair. I'd been using cassia, but the henna seems to be a world of difference... I'd love to use it but...
> 
> MY HARVESTED HAIR TURNED SOOOOOO RED! I mean, it's a vivid, deep orangey red! I figured my dark sandy hair would really take the red from henna, but good grief is that ever red! I'm halfway tempted to give myself a huge change and just go for it... but dang, ya'll. That's RED. I don't necessarily want to use alma to get a brown color. I just have to decide if I'm feeling like becoming a major redhead!


 

Awwww, I bet it would be beautiful on you.


----------



## Blu217

sareca said:
			
		

> Awwww, I bet it would be beautiful on you.


 
Well, thankee.  I looked again at my sample this morning, and it's gone crazy-lady burgundy on me. Boo. I've got to get that color closer to brown, or try the boiling water trick to kill the color. I REALLY want to use the henna; my sample feels awesome!


----------



## tsiporah

sareca said:
			
		

> I remember Rajasthan, I have some. I ordered samples of it a long time ago. Mine isn't that bright of a green, at least not when compared to as Mumtaz (which I still use because I have 1000g of it). Mumtaz is electric green.


 
Do these silver packs have ladies on them? (I have the brand by Ayur 200mgs.)  The Rajasthani region henna I like a whole lot.  It does stain my hands well if I didn't use gloves. (duh!)


----------



## HoneyDew

Blu217 said:
			
		

> Well, thankee.  I looked again at my sample this morning, and it's gone crazy-lady burgundy on me. Boo. I've got to get that color closer to brown, or try the boiling water trick to kill the color. I REALLY want to use the henna; my sample feels awesome!




Blu, Did you try to mix it with some Amla powder.  I find that it is darker with amla powder.  I really got it darker when I mixed 2 part henna, 1 part cassia and one part amla powder.


----------



## Blu217

HoneyDew said:
			
		

> Blu, Did you try to mix it with some Amla powder. I find that it is darker with amla powder. I really got it darker when I mixed 2 part henna, 1 part cassia and one part amla powder.


 
I don't have any alma, but I was thinking of using something like brewed coffee... or maybe just living dangerously and applying it right after mixing and leaving it on for just an hour to minimize the color release some. 

Thing is, I love my natural color. A change would be nice--a little redder maybe--but um... not burgundy.


----------



## stinastina

Blu217 said:
			
		

> I don't have any alma, but I was thinking of using something like brewed coffee... or maybe just living dangerously and applying it right after mixing and leaving it on for just an hour to minimize the color release some.
> 
> Thing is, I love my natural color. A change would be nice--a little redder maybe--but um... not burgundy.



I have tried coffee and it made no difference.  You can get amla powder at the local Indian store.

For those of you who order from Everyday Mehndi, how long does it take to get your order ? I placed an order last weekend and so far nothing....


----------



## Blu217

Well, I'm here to report that using hot/boiling water does NOT decrease the color deposit. I decided to live a little, so I did some research, mixed up my henna with some castor oil and condish--and before I'd finished smushing it in my palms were already orange. I left it in for 45 minutes and in the shower I could already see the ends had gone red. Good thing I've been thinking a change would be nice...  

The power went out last night from bad storms before I had a chance to dry my hair, so I had to braid it and go to bed. All I know for sure at the moment is that I'm at least a little bit red today. It's darker, for sure. And it looks shiny! I'll report back once I know the final results.


----------



## sareca

tsiporah said:
			
		

> Do these silver packs have ladies on them? (I have the brand by Ayur 200mgs.) The Rajasthani region henna I like a whole lot. It does stain my hands well if I didn't use gloves. (duh!)


 
Mine were samples so they didn't come in the original packages. I remember it staining fast and dark, but more burgandy than I wanted... or something like that. I only tried it once on some harvest hair. Shortly after then I discovered Jamila and the rest if history.


----------



## sareca

Blu217 said:
			
		

> Well, I'm here to report that using hot/boiling water does NOT decrease the color deposit. I decided to live a little, so I did some research, mixed up my henna with some castor oil and condish--and before I'd finished smushing it in my palms were already orange. I left it in for 45 minutes and in the shower I could already see the ends had gone red. Good thing I've been thinking a change would be nice...
> 
> The power went out last night from bad storms before I had a chance to dry my hair, so I had to braid it and go to bed. All I know for sure at the moment is that I'm at least a little bit red today. It's darker, for sure. And it looks shiny! I'll report back once I know the final results.


 
Someone said nuking it would destoy henna. I tired that. It didn't work either. But I'm glad you found something that works for you.  Don't forget your pics.


----------



## shaydufblu

Ok I surrender. <waving flag>   I am going to order some samples to test on harvested hair!  What do you need to mix with henna for extra conditioning (I already have dry hair).  I'm coming back to read the rest of this thread...can't do it all in one sitting!

(Sareca that hair is the B O M B!)


----------



## sareca

shaydufblu said:
			
		

> Ok I surrender. <waving flag>  I am going to order some samples to test on harvested hair! What do you need to mix with henna for extra conditioning (I already have dry hair). I'm coming back to read the rest of this thread...can't do it all in one sitting!
> 
> (Sareca that hair is the B O M B!)


 
Thanks. 
 @ waving flag... you were a good solider; you fought long and hard. 

I have naturally dry hair too so I try to I keep my mixes very simple; I only add hot water and oil.If my hair seems dry or hard after I've rinsed and conditioned it, I apply my favorite oil, steam it w/ a microwaved towel then co-wash. It works everytime and it's really simple.

We all have a slightly different way of applying henna - that's what makes it fun. In no time at all you'll have your own version.


----------



## e$h

So I henna'd a few days ago and my hair was a bit tangled and rough feeling.  Not exactly sure why.  Even after I deep conditioned afterwards, the roughness was still there.  

Here's what I used:

Jamila
conditioner
coconut,olive and castor oil

What do you guys think happened?


----------



## alexstin

I had a wierd experience today. I mixed my henna with motions miosture plus and castor oil. As I was mixing it in, it begin to get all clumpy and spongy looking looking. I'm thinking there is no way this stuff is going to sit on  my hair. I was right. I tried to put some on and it just fell to the floor.

Note to self, don't use conditioners that contain mineral oil with your henna.erplexed


----------



## HoneyDew

shaydufblu said:
			
		

> Ok I surrender. <waving flag>   I am going to order some samples to test on harvested hair!  What do you need to mix with henna for extra conditioning (I already have dry hair).  I'm coming back to read the rest of this thread...can't do it all in one sitting!
> 
> (Sareca that hair is the B O M B!)




Plain Yogurt!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## shaydufblu

Thanks!  (You know I want to be just like you when I grow up ...  )

Do you recommend any particular oils?  Are you guys using straight essential oils?



			
				sareca said:
			
		

> Thanks.
> @ waving flag... you were a good solider; you fought long and hard.
> 
> I have naturally dry hair too so I try to I keep my mixes very simple; I only add hot water and oil.If my hair seems dry or hard after I've rinsed and conditioned it, I apply my favorite oil, steam it w/ a microwaved towel then co-wash. It works everytime and it's really simple.
> 
> We all have a slightly different way of applying henna - that's what makes it fun. In no time at all you'll have your own version.


----------



## e$h

alexstin said:
			
		

> I had a wierd experience today. I mixed my henna with motions miosture plus and castor oil. As I was mixing it in, it begin to get all clumpy and spongy looking looking. I'm thinking there is no way this stuff is going to sit on my hair. I was right. I tried to put some on and it just fell to the floor.
> 
> Note to self, don't use conditioners that contain mineral oil with your henna.erplexed


 
:scratchch  I'm wondering if the conditioner I used contained mineral oil.


----------



## e$h

I just checked to see if mineral oil was in the conditioner I used (HH) and it wasn't.  Still trying to figure out what the culprit is.........

Anybody?


----------



## asha

Well, I'm sitting here with Indigo on my head. I wish I could show you guys pics after but I'm on the Hide your hair til April Fools. Hopefully I will have some blinging hair by then to show off. Thanks for tips ladies. And an extra special shout out to Sareca for the ebook link. Quite informative.


----------



## HoneyDew

alexstin said:
			
		

> I had a wierd experience today. I mixed my henna with motions miosture plus and castor oil. As I was mixing it in, it begin to get all clumpy and spongy looking looking. I'm thinking there is no way this stuff is going to sit on  my hair. I was right. I tried to put some on and it just fell to the floor.
> 
> Note to self, don't use conditioners that contain mineral oil with your henna.erplexed




Yep, that happened to me, too.  No more conditioner mixed it for me.  I decided that I will only you yogurt.  I never get that clumpiness.


----------



## alexstin

HoneyDew said:
			
		

> Yep, that happened to me, too.  No more conditioner mixed it for me.  I decided that I will only you yogurt.  I never get that clumpiness.



Okay so I'm not the only one. I've used conditioners before and never had a problem so I believe it was the mineral oil.


----------



## Isis

alexstin said:
			
		

> Okay so I'm not the only one. I've used conditioners before and never had a problem so I believe it was the mineral oil.


I agree, it had to be the mineral oil.  People have been very successful making henna glosses by mixing it with conditioner and applying it.  I used honey in my henna the last time and it was nice and smooth.


----------



## alexstin

Isis said:
			
		

> I agree, it had to be the mineral oil.  People have been very successful making henna glosses by mixing it with conditioner and applying it.  I used honey in my henna the last time and it was nice and smooth.




Girl, that stuff looked like crumbled up tofu.  I wonder what it is about mineral oil that reacts badly with henna.


----------



## sareca

e$h said:
			
		

> So I henna'd a few days ago and my hair was a bit tangled and rough feeling. Not exactly sure why. Even after I deep conditioned afterwards, the roughness was still there.
> 
> Here's what I used:
> 
> Jamila
> conditioner
> coconut,olive and castor oil
> 
> What do you guys think happened?


 
Try steaming an olive oil pre-poo followed co-wash or heavily diluted poo. Works for me.


----------



## sareca

asha said:
			
		

> Well, I'm sitting here with Indigo on my head. I wish I could show you guys pics after but I'm on the Hide your hair til April Fools. Hopefully I will have some blinging hair by then to show off. Thanks for tips ladies. And an extra special shout out to Sareca for the ebook link. Quite informative.


 
You're welcome.  Catherine's been in the business for a long, long time - her stuff is always informative.


----------



## sareca

shaydufblu said:
			
		

> Thanks! (You know I want to be just like you when I grow up ...  )
> 
> Do you recommend any particular oils? Are you guys using straight essential oils?


 
Thanks 

I'd say don't buy anything special for it; use whatever you've got in the house. I've used tea tree oil, but most of the time I don't bother with terps. I just use a regular ol' oil 'cause I don't care that much about color release or deposit. I've used kemi, olive, coconut, amla... um, this could go on for a while. The jist is henna will stain red no matter what type of oil you use. You can coax it into staining darker by sticking to certain ones.  Here's some stuff that helps it stain darker.


----------



## BrownBetty

SUCCESS!

I mixed hot water, Henna, honey 

and oil, Amla (after the dye released)

Rinsing the Henna took 1/4 of the time.  My hair isn't ruff and dry either.  I am airdrying now but its looking good soo far.

GOOO HENNA!


----------



## Isis

MissVee said:
			
		

> SUCCESS!
> 
> I mixed hot water, Henna, honey
> 
> and oil, Amla (after the dye released)
> 
> Rinsing the Henna took 1/4 of the time. My hair isn't ruff and dry either. I am airdrying now but its looking good soo far.
> 
> GOOO HENNA!


Yay!  I'm glad you had success with it MssVee!


----------



## Isis

alexstin said:
			
		

> Girl, that stuff looked like crumbled up tofu. I wonder what it is about mineral oil that reacts badly with henna.


 @ crumbled up tofu! I can see you trying to get it in your hair now! 
It's good you shared about your mineral oil/henna experience. You probably saved a few ladies from going through this.


----------



## VeryBecoming

Isis said:
			
		

> @ crumbled up tofu! I can see you trying to get it in your hair now!
> It's good you shared about your mineral oil/henna experience. You probably saved a few ladies from going through this.



Saved me! One of my conditioners has mineral oil in it and I considered using it with my henna.

Right now my Jamila henna is sitting overnight...mixed with just water. I'll add oils tomorrow before I use it. I'm soo excited!


----------



## alwayzalady22

so, does this mean i shouldn't put any of my dabur amla oil in my henna mix cuz it has mineral oil in it? erplexed booooo, i was kinda hoping the amla would make the final result a lil darker, but i'm not about to run out to the indian store to get any ish, lol! ok, well, i'm hennaing for the first time monday evening, i'll post an update on wednesday or thursday, after it has time to oxidize  wish me luck!


----------



## mscocoface

Okay, I have been reading and reading, researching and reading, more reading and more research.

I am ready to take the plunge, I use to henna my hair when I was in high school and for the life of me cannot understand why I stopped.  Accept I remember it being real dry and straw like and I could not figure out how to combat that.  Now that was many many many many...did I say many, moons ago so I will just consider myself a newbie to this whole experience.

I took some pictures.  My new avatar being one of them to see if there will be a noticeable difference.  I want to go for dark since I am now seeing some grays spring up.  I think trying to pluck them on a weekly basis sooner or later will become a losing battle...Yes vanity is up in dis here house! 

I will post my results within the week.  I have some travelling to do in the next few day so I won't be able to do this until Wednesday or Thursday of this week, if my schedule holds then I will be back with the results.


----------



## HoneyDew

alwayzalady22 said:
			
		

> so, does this mean i shouldn't put any of my dabur amla oil in my henna mix cuz it has mineral oil in it? erplexed booooo, i was kinda hoping the amla would make the final result a lil darker, but i'm not about to run out to the indian store to get any ish, lol! ok, well, i'm hennaing for the first time monday evening, i'll post an update on wednesday or thursday, after it has time to oxidize  wish me luck!



I use amla oil everytime I use henna and I never have a problem with it.  It is just when I used conditioner that I did not like the texture.  I tried Motions Silk protein and it made an awful texture that was so hard to rinse.  Amla oil in my mixture is great though.


----------



## mscocoface

I have one question?  Do I have to leave the regular henna in my hair for two or more hours if I want to use the Indigo or can I just condition my hair for 30 minutes with the regular henna and then put the Indigo in afterwards and leave it on for an hour or so?

I ask because I already have 1b hair and it sounds like the regular henna will just warm it up instead of making it darker.


----------



## Khadija.D.Carryl

I am not 100% sure about Dabur Amla oil but usually I have been told that it's base is light liquified paraffin which is a moisturizer (they don't usually put mineral oils or vegetable base oils because our supplier told us that this makes it too greasy like massage oil). Also check the order of ingredients on the label. Because sometimes amla isn't the first ingredient meaning that it isn't the ingredient that has the most concentration in the product. 


As for how long to leave henna in your hair before doing an indigo application, I would recommend at least one hour to ensure dyeing to your hair so that the indigo can cling better to your hair strand ! Have fun!


----------



## mscocoface

Thank you HS, I bought my product from you a few weeks back so I will let you know how it goes.


----------



## Khadija.D.Carryl

Great ! Will hear from you soon.

Khadija


----------



## tenderheaded

alwayzalady22 said:
			
		

> so, does this mean i shouldn't put any of my dabur amla oil in my henna mix cuz it has mineral oil in it? erplexed booooo, i was kinda hoping the amla would make the final result a lil darker, but i'm not about to run out to the indian store to get any ish, lol! ok, well, i'm hennaing for the first time monday evening, i'll post an update on wednesday or thursday, after it has time to oxidize  wish me luck!


 
I've used Dabur Amla Oil with my henna for 6 months and have been extremely pleased with the results. 2 tbl amla oil and 2 tbl amla powder. I add 2 tbl Proclaim aloe and shea butter right before applying to make rinsing easier. Cheapie condish for rinsing is a must!!!


----------



## Khadija.D.Carryl

I bet that henna paste must have looked so smooth with the amla oil in it. hhmm and the smell must have been nice too.

How did you like the smell?


----------



## HoneyDew

Henna Sooq said:
			
		

> I bet that henna paste must have looked so smooth with the amla oil in it. hhmm and the smell must have been nice too.
> 
> How did you like the smell?



I don't like the smell of amla oil alone, but with my henna paste I love it.  The smell does not stay once I rinse, though.


----------



## Khadija.D.Carryl

Okay hhmmm I am definetely going to have to compare Dabur amla oil and see. That is about the only thing I have heard is the smell. thanks.


----------



## HoneyDew

Henna Sooq said:
			
		

> Okay hhmmm I am definetely going to have to compare Dabur amla oil and see. That is about the only thing I have heard is the smell. thanks.




I am just putting it in my henna mixes to use it up for now. I am going to order yours next.  I had JUST gotten an order from you when I saw the newsletter about your amla oil.  I think I want to try it with my next order, though.


----------



## Khadija.D.Carryl

Thanks ! I am sure you will like it. It is blended with 50% amla extract.


----------



## VeryBecoming

I henna!

I kept my mix simple, water, extra virgin olive oil, and Jamila henna.

I let it sit under my sink overnight. I live in a dorm so there wasn't really a "warm" area for it. I applied it to wet, freshly washed hair. I only let it sit for an hour because I'm impatient and had somewhere to be sort of. Next time I will start earlier and let it sit longer.

I was not impressed at first. Honestly, I think it's because it seemed too easy. It wasn't that messy for me to put on, except when I started globbing it on randomly. And my rinse out took like 10 minutes at most. At first my hair felt stiff and thick...then my hair felt thin and normal after I rinsed it out. I expected too much too soon, I guess. 

I love the color! It didn't dye my hair much but I guess that's cause I didn't leave it on long enough? My hair is darker overall I think, with red chunks, streaks, highlights. This alone would be reason enough for me to continue using henna.

The conditioning aspects are even better, I think. After my hair dried I noticed the thickness more. It looks thicker and feels thicker as well. Usually my hair is flat and thin. Also, my post relaxer shedding has stopped. No hair in my comb at all. I didn't really get any shine though but I guess that comes after more use.

I'll continue to henna. My hair didn't fall out! I don't know why I was so scared before.


----------



## Khadija.D.Carryl

YEAH !! AlexB7 do you have any close up pics of your hair? Any befores or afters?


----------



## VeryBecoming

I tried to take before pictures but my camera died. I have new batteries so I'll take some after ones to show the difference between my first application and second.

eta
I am in love with the thickness!


----------



## sareca

Congrats AlexB7.  The results get better and better everytime you henna.


----------



## kaykaybobay

I just henned friday folks and I'm not happy, will not entirely unhappy.  My color is great but my hair has breakage   I moisturez after the henna.  Hair was stilly dry.  Saturday I moisturized again.  Today I have these tiny "C" shaped hair breakage issues.  Please help!


----------



## january noir

kaykaybobay said:
			
		

> I just henned friday folks and I'm not happy, will not entirely unhappy. My color is great but my hair has breakage  I moisturez after the henna. Hair was stilly dry. Saturday I moisturized again. Today I have these tiny "C" shaped hair breakage issues. Please help!


 
Awww sorry kaykaybobay.  A few (actually a lot of) questions.  What was the condition of your hair BEFORE you henna'd?  Did you apply to clean hair? Where did you buy your henna? What did you mix it with?  What did you rinse it with and did you dc with a moisturizing conditioner after?

All these things can be a factor in the outcome of your treatment.


----------



## kaykaybobay

Well I guess my hair was ok.  I'm still tryin to achieve moisturized hair but that is elusive.  I Followed some good advice on clarifying and my hair has been better.  My hair was clean, got some Jamilah Henna  from Mehendi, maybe I will try it again with some oil added like coconut, also cut out the lemon.  I rinsed with the usual shower water, also I did deep condition afterwards.  I absolutely hate seeing the "c" shaped breakage   I was hopping the henna would help stop this.


----------



## january noir

kaykaybobay said:
			
		

> Well I guess my hair was ok. I'm still tryin to achieve moisturized hair but that is elusive. I Followed some good advice on clarifying and my hair has been better. My hair was clean, got some Jamilah Henna from Mehendi, maybe I will try it again with some oil added like coconut, also cut out the lemon. I rinsed with the usual shower water, also I did deep condition afterwards. I absolutely hate seeing the "c" shaped breakage  I was hopping the henna would help stop this.


 
Was your dc a moisturizing condish?  If you decide to henna again, try rinsing the henna from your hair with conditioner (I use cheapie VO5 and Dove Moisturizing Conditioner)

So you were getting the C shaped breakage BEFORE the henna?  Are you natural?


----------



## kaykaybobay

I will try this next time.  Well I was all natural up until bout 6 monthes ago.  For some reason I decided to to a texturizer.  I wish I hadent especially since it didnt do much lol cept further aid me in having devil hair as I call it lol.  I wasnt getting as much c shaped breakage before henna.  I had some, but it seems to be alot more now


----------



## alexstin

kaykaybobay said:
			
		

> Well I guess my hair was ok.  I'm still tryin to achieve moisturized hair but that is elusive.  I Followed some good advice on clarifying and my hair has been better.  My hair was clean, got some Jamilah Henna  from Mehendi, maybe I will try it again with some oil added like coconut, also cut out the lemon.  I rinsed with the usual shower water, also I did deep condition afterwards.  I absolutely hate seeing the "c" shaped breakage   I was hopping the henna would help stop this.




Lemon juice can be very drying. Don't use that next time. I had very dry hair with my first couple of hennas and I realized it was the apple cider vinegar so I cut that out and just used oil and warm water.


----------



## alwayzalady22

i henna'd last night, and while i can't give a full verdict yet cuz i'm still in bed with my hair in twists, i can say that the actual application was a much more enjoyable experience than i expected...my henna mix consisted of the henna, EVOO, dabur amla, vatika oil, about a teaspoon of honey (that's the only measurement i can give, i eyeballed it all!), some motions botanical conditioner and boiling water...mixed that up, let it sit overnight...the application wasn't too messy, i ended up getting it just the right consistency, so i didn't have a drip issue...left it on for 3 hours, then made a huge mess in my shower as i rinsed! i just rinsed with water for about 10 minutes, then used my l'occitane lavender clarifying poo 3x before i felt like my hair was mostly clean...then i poo'ed with nexxus assure, and fell in love with that shampoo right then and there!  my hair felt so thick through all the pooing! i then conditioned with my motions conditioner for a few minutes, and DC'ed with ors hair mayo with extra EVOO added to it for about 10 minutes (no heat, just cleaned up my bathroom while it was on my head)...rinsed that out, squeezed to get rid of the excess water, then sprayed my motions leave-in, followed by CD hair milk mixed with amla oil to moisturize, and vatika oil after that to seal...twisted my hair and went to bed....i haven't seen any color or anything yet, and i wanna take pics either tomorrow or thursday, but i don't plan on straightening my hair anytime soon, so i'm wondering if that renders my picture-taking pointless  anyways, my hair feels so soft now, i had no issues with tangling or excessive dryness, and i'm pleased with the results, even if there is very little color...


----------



## mscocoface

Well I jumped in and am doing a Henna as we speak.  I want to do the indigo but with as much Henna as I had to use to cover my hair I am not sure I have enough Indigo.


----------



## hOnii

phew! finally finished reading most of those pages. thanks for all the info! i think i am ready to take the plunge. the benefits sound great for thickening up my fine strands, and i can't wait! i had a question though, so henna is fine to apply on new growth, and will be okay to be relaxed later on right?


----------



## hOnii

also, i was searching online for a cheaper source of the amala powder, and i found this: http://www.herbalremedies.com/diarrhea-treatment.html.

it is Amalaki Powder ( Emblica officinalis ), 100% Organic - 8 oz. Bulk

which is more than double the amount in the 100g package sold on the henna sites. is this safe to use?


----------



## alexstin

hOnii said:
			
		

> phew! finally finished reading most of those pages. thanks for all the info! i think i am ready to take the plunge. the benefits sound great for thickening up my fine strands, and i can't wait! i had a question though, so henna is fine to apply on new growth, and will be okay to be relaxed later on right?




Henna can be applied to new growth. Some people henna and relax on the same day. Make sure you do strand test!


----------



## MadisonK

Hi Everyone!

This is my first post.  I read ALL of the posts about Henna and I guess I'm giving into peer pressure ...'cause I WANNA HENNA TOO!   

Today the Indian hairstylist that does my eyebrows told me that I should *NOT* use henna.  She said that it's very drying and that the water in Los Angeles is too hard and shouldn't be used with Henna.  She said the smell doesn't come out of your hair either.  Hmmm...  I guess I'll just ignore her.  

I wanted to order Henna from www.fromnaturewithlove.com.  I called them today at 2pm and got a recording that said they're closed!  I need help knowing what to buy from them.  Can anyone offer help with this?  If so, I can skip the phone call and just order online.

My hair comes about 2 inches above my waist and is thick.  So, I need to know how much of everything to get.  I want to henna for the strenthening effects, add shine and to color black...although if the color from henna alone is pretty I might stick with it for a while.  Right now my hair is black from Robert Craig dye.  

By the way...I LOVE YOU ALL!!  I never knew there were so many other women of color who were obsessed with hair like me!!    'Cause folks think i'm _CRAZY_!!


----------



## shaydufblu

Ok so instead of ordering the samples, I took the plunge and ordered enough to do the darn thang!   I am going to do a strand test first (of course) but as soon as it gets here that bad boy is going in my head!!!  What do you think about this mix: henna(jamila), yogurt, vatika oil, and a little bit of honey.  Too much?  Missing something?

Next time (I'm assuming this will be successful) I plan on ordering from FNWL.  Does anyone know where their henna is from?  Also, is there a list lurking around here of suppliers and the best henna prices?

I'll make sure to post pics!



			
				HoneyDew said:
			
		

> Plain Yogurt!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Khadija.D.Carryl

I think your mixture sounds good. The only other things you might want to add is shikakai to promote hair growth and is a great hair cleanser as well, and maybe try out amla hair oil. But you are going to have a nice set of hair afterwards. let us know !!


----------



## shaydufblu

Henna Sooq said:
			
		

> I think your mixture sounds good. The only other things you might want to add is shikakai to promote hair growth and is a great hair cleanser as well, and maybe try out amla hair oil. But you are going to have a nice set of hair afterwards. let us know !!


 
I've been reading the other henna thread ("Is henna really worth it?") so I've made a file of *all* the info you've been giving!  I'm really happy that I can use products/ingredients I already own.  I'm going to add the amla as well (I wasn't sure if that was overkill or not, but it's going in there now!).  Thanks!


----------



## Khadija.D.Carryl

Welcome and let us know !!


----------



## shaydufblu

I knew I was going to forget the rest of my question!  

Will I still see some color using this mix instead of something acidic? (or is yogurt acidic?)


----------



## Khadija.D.Carryl

Yes you will see color regardless if yoghurt is acidic or not. I am not even sure if it is BUT the amla powder you are going to add is pretty acidic so you are good to go !!


----------



## shaydufblu

Henna Sooq said:
			
		

> Yes you will see color regardless if yoghurt is acidic or not. I am not even sure if it is BUT the *amla powder* you are going to add is pretty acidic so you are good to go !!


 
I have dabur amla oil.  Is that the same, or do I need the powder?


----------



## Khadija.D.Carryl

The amla oil extract does not have the same amount of effect as the powder does on darkening the henna, as far as we have seen so far. The powder has been stronger from results.


----------



## Khadija.D.Carryl

I created a group for us all to share our henna and natural herb'ed hair. Please share and join us:

http://flickr.com/groups/[email protected]/

Thank you Khadija


----------



## Isis

Henna Sooq said:
			
		

> I created a group for us all to share our henna and natural herb'ed hair. Please share and join us:
> 
> http://flickr.com/groups/[email protected]/
> 
> Thank you Khadija


Thank you!


----------



## stinastina

mscocoface said:
			
		

> I took some pictures.  My new avatar being one of them to see if there will be a noticeable difference.  I want to go for dark since I am now seeing some grays spring up.  I think trying to pluck them on a weekly basis sooner or later will become a losing battle...Yes vanity is up in dis here house!



I had some little gray ones in the front that I used to pluck but then more kept springing up ! It reminds me of an episode of Sex in the City where Samantha finds gray hairs all over and tries to dye her hair where dye shouldn't go, if you know what I mean !  She said if you pluck one, four more show up to attend its funeral !


----------



## stinastina

I forgot to mix my henna last night so I mixed it about 30 minutes ago with amla oil, amla powder, vitika oil and boiling water. It is under the sink, taunting me. Do you think it will be ready in a couple of hours ? I don't feel like waiting all day.....


----------



## HoneyDew

shaydufblu said:
			
		

> I knew I was going to forget the rest of my question!
> 
> Will I still see some color using this mix instead of something acidic? (or is yogurt acidic?)




I use yogurt everytime and I still get color release.


----------



## Khadija.D.Carryl

To see if your paste is ready test a bit on your palm or finger and leave for 1 min and then wash off and if you see pumpkin orange stain then you are good to use !!


----------



## stinastina

Henna Sooq said:
			
		

> To see if your paste is ready test a bit on your palm or finger and leave for 1 min and then wash off and if you see pumpkin orange stain then you are good to use !!



Thanks, Henna Sooq ! It's ready ! Off to henna, then indigo !


----------



## Khadija.D.Carryl

YEAH !! You go and get henna'ed !! Everyone have a great weekend!

Khadija


----------



## mscocoface

stinastina said:
			
		

> I had some little gray ones in the front that I used to pluck but then more kept springing up ! It reminds me of an episode of Sex in the City where Samantha finds gray hairs all over and tries to dye her hair where dye shouldn't go, if you know what I mean !  She said if you pluck one, four more show up to attend its funeral !




It is a sad sad truth girl!


----------



## kaykaybobay

Hey all-

I have a question.  Have any of you had breakage stop over time from the gradual usage of henna?  I dont have bad breakage just a tad right now.  I'm hoping that henna weill help remedy this.


another Khadija


----------



## Khadija.D.Carryl

HEHEHE ! I know my mom in law says how strong her hair is, so I know the breakage will be remedied by the henna. She has been using henna for a long time now. At least 5 yrs on her part I believe. 

Let's see if we can get any feedback from others, as we are a large variety already on here, I am sure others have some things they might want to add.

Okay I am tired so I am off to lay down ! I wanted to do some henna but...oh I'm tired (me and my hubby are SO DUE). Night !

Khadija


----------



## Kimberly

Henna Sooq said:
			
		

> To see if your paste is ready test a bit on your palm or finger and leave for 1 min and then wash off and if you see pumpkin orange stain then you are good to use !!



Now why hadn't I thought of this before?  Thanks for this tip!  I'm doing mine tomorrow!


----------



## Miss*Tress

Henné Natur Noir combines Indigofera Tinctoria (indigo) and Lawsonia Inermis (henna) powders in the same packet. Using two packets (200g), I added hot water, Dabur Amla Hair Oil, and conditioner to the mix. Then applied it for 60 minutes. 













* Negative 
**Usage*​
Messy though admittedly I added too much water because I was worried about not having enough to cover all my hair; I ended up with just the right amount but it was too runny
Reeks to high heaven; it makes Dabur Amla Hair Oil smell like the most precious aromatic
Requires much, much more rinsing than cassia
*Results*​
Hair very tangled and lots of knots after rinsing; I only wash every two weeks in winter though, so maybe did not lose as much hair as it seemed
Did *not* cover my grays
The stench still lingers
I still have flecks of indigo in my hair
 *Positive
*
Smooth, silky, shiny hair
Beautiful darker color overall; the brownish ends are gone and I don't have the fake jet black color that dyes sometimes leave
*What next?
*For my next wash in two weeks, I'll mix just a few tablespoons of the same powder with tea (as recommended in the instructions) and apply only to the gray hairs, leaving the mixture on overnight. If it works I'll do this every month or so.

To upkeep the shine, I may fall back on cassia as it is much easier to work with although the results are less spectacular than what you get with henna.

*In conclusion*
Great hair, but it was a bit of an ordeal to get there.

 Sunglasses for the shine, pout for the amount of work. I admire those of you who henna every week. You sure are committed. Either that or you should be committed...to Bellevue - I'm not sure which. 

Voil


----------



## stinastina

When you add hot water to indigo, you get that awful smell that can leave you with a headache.

I henna-ed first, then indigo-ed on Friday and I still cannot get the color I want. It is too dark (all my grays are gone ). Next time I will mix the two and use less indigo.


----------



## imstush

I used henna this weekend after not useing it in over 10 years.  How often do you guys henna, and sorry if this has already been discussed, but this is a LONG thread!


----------



## Miss*Tress

stinastina said:
			
		

> When you add hot water to indigo, you get that awful smell that can leave you with a headache.
> 
> I henna-ed first, then indigo-ed on Friday and I still cannot get the color I want. It is too dark (all my grays are gone ). Next time I will mix the two and use less indigo.


So it's the indigo! And you know I kept looking around wondering where in hell that nasty smell was coming from. 

You're lucky your grays are gone. My overall color is just right, so I wonder if the amount of indigo has to be increased to effectively cover gray? Hence the reason why you find your color is too dark.

It might be worth making two batches of mix: one with less indigo for non-gray hair and another with more indigo for the gray. I'm going to look into this as I don't have lots of gray scattered throughout my hair - just the odd one here and there.


----------



## Khadija.D.Carryl

That's okay ! Ask away!

Most people will henna every 2-4 weeks it depends on what your needs are and your hair growth. For covering greys people do it more often. For conditoning and strengthening maybe 2-4 weeks. On average at least once a month.

Yeah indigo stinks to me too ! I love henna but indigo isn't my cup of "smell". I just am not into it. I am glad that I don't have any greys to cover at this time because I sure would be using it when that time comes regardless of the smell, but by doing a one-step application (because I will never want my hair black, at this time) I feel it will cut down on the smell and I will orange blossom water as well for scent.

Stinastina, I say go for the one-step application, as you can cover greys beautifully that way as well.

Dabur amla hair oil is very green and many have mentionned they don't like the smell, well at least 50/50 have said that. The henna that you used is a premixed box, so it is hard to tell the sift of the product which would have made it harder to wash out, especially since you might have gotten your cassia from a good supplier online (as it is hard to find cassia obovata in the store) and the supplier most likely would have had a cassia that was at least 3 times sifted. To compare the two would be a big difference, should that be the case.

I am glad that you haven't given up on it. A lot of times the first 2-3 applications are a bit messy and all over the place, but once you get the swing of things it usually works better. Also many more women are claiming that towel dried hair is easier to apply the pastes onto. Maybe let's all try that out!

Khadija


----------



## Miss*Tress

Thanks for your response, Khadija. Actually the cassia I used before was a pre-mix, but a different brand. The other brand has an indigo/henna mix so I will try that one next time and see if it's easier to rinse out. Something tells me the indigo is not going to give in that easily though!


----------



## HoneyDew

Khadija, do you think I will still get a dark color if I mix in Indigo with my henna/yogurt mix.  Henna/yogurt alone, I still get reddish tones, but I want to darken it next time.  Or is it just better to do Indigo alone after I rinse the henna?


----------



## Khadija.D.Carryl

Welcome !

If you do the indigo alone the color might be too dark. SO I would add the indigo to your henna mix and along with the youghurt and the apply as usual. The color should darken up. I don't see it interfering, but the only concern I would have is getting the dye release to all come out. The dye release comes out more with a warm to hot liquid. Could you try putting some warm to hot water with the indigo first and let it sit for about 15 minutes and then add it? Let it have some dye release and then add it would ensure the darkening up some, of your hair. 

Let us know how it goes.

Vanetta who is a lurker of our forums, but not sure exactly if she can be a member or not (she might be having some log in problems) but she did want to let us all know that she appreciates us and all the information we share on here !!


----------



## mommatide

HI GUY'S, I WOULD LIKE TO DO A 50/50 HENNA- SHIKAKAI MIX NEXT TIME. WHAT YOUR TAKE ON THAT COMBINATION?


----------



## Khadija.D.Carryl

That sounds like a nice combination !! You will get some good color and a great cleansing along with promoting that hair growth ! nice ! BUT just to give you an idea, you can use 2 tbsp of shikakai per 100 grams of henna powder and get all the benefits as well. As you like.

Khadija


----------



## HoneyDew

mommatide said:
			
		

> HI GUY'S, I WOULD LIKE TO DO A 50/50 HENNA- SHIKAKAI MIX NEXT TIME. WHAT YOUR TAKE ON THAT COMBINATION?




Actually, that is what my last mix was.  I used this with yogurt, amla oil and 1 oz hot water. 

I got color release with this mix.  My roots very reddish brown but not too red.

And of course I got that henna conditioning.


----------



## HoneyDew

Henna Sooq said:
			
		

> Welcome !
> 
> If you do the indigo alone the color might be too dark. SO I would add the indigo to your henna mix and along with the youghurt and the apply as usual. The color should darken up. I don't see it interfering, but the only concern I would have is getting the dye release to all come out. The dye release comes out more with a warm to hot liquid. *Could you try putting some warm to hot water with the indigo first and let it sit for about 15 minutes and then add it?* Let it have some dye release and then add it would ensure the darkening up some, of your hair.
> 
> Let us know how it goes.
> 
> Vanetta who is a lurker of our forums, but not sure exactly if she can be a member or not (she might be having some log in problems) but she did want to let us all know that she appreciates us and all the information we share on here !!




That is exactly what I am going to do!! Thanks!  I have a fresh batch of Indigo that i got from you ready to be opened, too. 

I still have a black semi perm rinse that has not faded.  When that is gone I am going to try this.

Hi Vanetta!!


----------



## Khadija.D.Carryl

Amazing ! It's


----------



## Khadija.D.Carryl

Amazing ! It's gonna be nice. 

Sorry previous typo or click mistake.


----------



## mscocoface

Henna Sooq,

I did not have enough Indigo to do that treatment and to be honest I chickend out.  I just have a problem with committing to something I know will be forever if I a want to keep it and I wasn't sure if I decided to grow out the Indigo how much of a difference in shades it would be.

I thought about it for a few days and I have this question.

If I did a Henna on Tuesday and it is now 7 days since my last Henna can I still place the Indigo on right now or do I need to Henna again and then place the Indigo on? I have cowashed my hair twice since Tuesday of last week.


----------



## Khadija.D.Carryl

Good morning !

Yes you can still place the indigo on, as it doesn't have to be right away as long as you have henna'ed your hair then the indigo can cling better to your hair strand and one week is alright. I hope you are gonna try it out ! Your hair will love you !!

Khadija


----------



## Choklatekiss79

This question may have already been posted, but I'm going to ask anyway.  Can you use henna on realxed hair?  If so, how soon after a fresh relaxer can you apply it?


----------



## alexstin

Hennasooq,

How about a 50/50 mix of indigo and shikakai? Would that work? I did my last henna on Friday.


----------



## alexstin

Choklatekiss79 said:
			
		

> This question may have already been posted, but I'm going to ask anyway.  Can you use henna on realxed hair?  If so, how soon after a fresh relaxer can you apply it?



Yes, you can. I believe Softresses did hers the same day as her relaxer or maybe the day after.


----------



## WomanlyCharm

Choklatekiss79 said:
			
		

> This question may have already been posted, but I'm going to ask anyway. Can you use henna on realxed hair? If so, how soon after a fresh relaxer can you apply it?


 
I henna'ed my hair the day after my relaxer.  Caused no problems, in fact it helped make it stronger.  
Just make sure and do a strand test!


----------



## Khadija.D.Carryl

I second what Alexstin said. 

Also yes you can do indigo along with shikakai but just make sure the indigo gets time to have proper dye release and then mix altogether. It only takes 15-20 mins. 

Alexstin, that photo of your hair is amazing. You caught the light and I can see the color, how come you haven't posted on the flickr group to share your henna'ed hair?

Please all of you try to post some pics on the flickr group (it's photo sharing) of your natural herbed hair.

It's here :

http://flickr.com/groups/[email protected]/


----------



## Choklatekiss79

There appears to be two types of henna - compound and body art.  Which one should the relaxed sistas use?


----------



## WomanlyCharm

Hi Khadija!

Just wanted to let you know the henna and indigo I ordered from you were the best I've ever used!  Thanks!


----------



## WomanlyCharm

Choklatekiss79 said:
			
		

> There appears to be two types of henna - compound and body art. Which one should the relaxed sistas use?


 
If you see compound henna...RUN AWAY!!!!  That's the stuff that's supposed to melt your hair off.

I use BAQ henna.


----------



## Choklatekiss79

LOL!!  Thanks for clartying that.


----------



## alexstin

Henna Sooq said:
			
		

> I second what Alexstin said.
> 
> Also yes you can do indigo along with shikakai but just make sure the indigo gets time to have proper dye release and then mix altogether. It only takes 15-20 mins.
> 
> Alexstin, that photo of your hair is amazing. You caught the light and I can see the color, how come you haven't posted on the flickr group to share your henna'ed hair?
> 
> Please all of you try to post some pics on the flickr group (it's photo sharing) of your natural herbed hair.
> 
> It's here :
> 
> http://flickr.com/groups/[email protected]/




Thanks Hennasoq,

I did go over there a few days ago. I guess I thought it was a forum like this with the option to post pictures. I didn't think about. I'll go post (if I can figure it out over there )


----------



## Khadija.D.Carryl

You are welcome WomanlyCharm !! Actually I had a few clients tell me to make sure to keep the same supplier because the indigo wasn't fading as much as it usually did for them (and these are people who use indigo often). I usually use a few suppliers from India because sometimes they don't gather the best quality from the same source all the time so I have to rotate and make sure to get the best stuff every time, and that is why I test it out first to make sure.


----------



## Khadija.D.Carryl

Yes do you use Body Art Quality, because what this means is that henna is 100% pure and safe for use on the body as well. It is not mixed with anything else, and the supplier checks to see for pure quality and pure powder. The only thing that is different amongst suppliers that you can ask directly about, is the sift of the henna powder and how fresh the crop is. The fresher the best color, and the better the sift the better to wash out of your hair. Sometimes fibers can become tangly, so get at least 3 times sifted at a minimum is best.


----------



## alexstin

Hennasooq,

I uploaded a picture but I'm not sure how to post it on the group's page.


----------



## Khadija.D.Carryl

Thanks ! I see your picture so right under it I left a comment on adding it to the group. What you do is you click on your picture and then you choose groups or send to groups and you will see the option of the drop down menu with the title of our group and you click that and say yes send to. and that's it !  Let me know if it works.


----------



## alexstin

It's Done!!


----------



## sareca

alexstin said:
			
		

> Take a look at Sereca's fotki. She has a henna tutorial.


 
FYI, I deleted that journal. There's plenty to henna info available from Catherine's ebook so I just point people to it now.


----------



## shaydufblu

I got my henna, I got my henna!     So now I'm doing the strand test but I will be mixing it together for application tonight if all goes well!  Quick question, what do you guys store your leftovers in?  Is there anything that you highly recommend, or does it matter?  Can you store it in foil (I'm just asking, my instinct already tells me no on this one.)


----------



## alexstin

shaydufblu said:
			
		

> I got my henna, I got my henna!     So now I'm doing the strand test but I will be mixing it together for application tonight if all goes well!  Quick question, what do you guys store your leftovers in?  Is there anything that you highly recommend, or does it matter?  Can you store it in foil (I'm just asking, my instinct already tells me no on this one.)



I just store in a plastic container with a lid.


----------



## RubyWoo

Henna Sooq said:
			
		

> Good morning !
> 
> Yes you can still place the indigo on, as it doesn't have to be right away as long as you have henna'ed your hair then the indigo can cling better to your hair strand and one week is alright. I hope you are gonna try it out ! Your hair will love you !!
> 
> Khadija



Do you have to use henna in order for indigo to be successful? What will happen if one was to use indigo without doing a henna application?

Anyone can answer this question. TIA!


----------



## alexstin

Naturellle said:
			
		

> Do you have to use henna in order for indigo to be successful? What will happen if one was to use indigo without doing a henna application?
> 
> Anyone can answer this question. TIA!




Henna helps the indigo to "cling" better to the hair strands. I believe if you don't henna first you'll have a strange blue color insetad of black. Remember indigo is used to dye jeans and I don't think that's the look you're going for


----------



## alexstin

Henna Sooq said:
			
		

> Yes do you use Body Art Quality, because what this means is that henna is 100% pure and safe for use on the body as well. It is not mixed with anything else, and the supplier checks to see for pure quality and pure powder. The only thing that is different amongst suppliers that you can ask directly about, is the sift of the henna powder and how fresh the crop is. The fresher the best color, and *the better the sift the better to wash out of your hair. Sometimes fibers can become tangly, so get at least 3 times sifted at a minimum is best*.



Which powders are sifted at least 3x?


----------



## MadisonK

Hi Ladies!

I just got my henna and indigo.  I mixed up 1 1b of henna, 32oz plain yogurt, 1 oz amla oil, coconut oil, and hot water.  Is this mix ok?  Since I used yogurt, do I have to use the mix today?  I'm wondering if it will go bad if I leave it sitting out all night.  

I want a black color.  I know I need to henna and then use the indigo.  Should I just mix the indigo with hot water?   I do not want to look like a little ol' lady with blue hair!  

If I want the conditioning properties of henna, how do I henna again without losing my black color each time?  

Sorry, for so many questions...sista needs help! 

THANKS!!


----------



## mscocoface

Okay, I have finally did the Henna, dealt with it for a few days and I must say I am pleased with the results check out my site under Product challenge and see what I had to say.

Thank you to everyone who helped me through this, I will be doing this again and next time with Indigo.


----------



## Isis

MadisonK said:
			
		

> Hi Ladies!
> 
> I just got my henna and indigo. I mixed up 1 1b of henna, 32oz plain yogurt, 1 oz amla oil, coconut oil, and hot water. Is this mix ok? Since I used yogurt, do I have to use the mix today? I'm wondering if it will go bad if I leave it sitting out all night.
> 
> I want a black color. I know I need to henna and then use the indigo. Should I just mix the indigo with hot water? I do not want to look like a little ol' lady with blue hair!
> 
> If I want the conditioning properties of henna, how do I henna again without losing my black color each time?
> 
> Sorry, for so many questions...sista needs help!
> 
> THANKS!!


Ideally, the henna is mixed with water separately and allowed to release it's color overnight ( or two hours in front of a heater with hot water).  That henna mixed with water can be frozen.  Since you added oils and yogurt to it, you'll have to use it up on your head or throw out the rest.

Since you want black, after rinsing the henna, you can do indigo all over which will give a blue/black.   You may want to read up on www.hennaforhair.com on the colors, recipes and pictures of those who are doing this as well as this whole thread.  There is very informative info there on Cassia also, which does not release color.


----------



## Lavendar

alexstin said:
			
		

> Which powders are sifted at least 3x?


 
I think this depends on whatever quality of henna your distributor chooses to purchase.  www.hennasooq.com has henna for hair that is sifted 3x and for body that is sifted 5x. This is the best quality I've ever used.  HTH


----------



## Khadija.D.Carryl

shaydufblu said:
			
		

> I got my henna, I got my henna!     So now I'm doing the strand test but I will be mixing it together for application tonight if all goes well! Quick question, what do you guys store your leftovers in? Is there anything that you highly recommend, or does it matter? Can you store it in foil (I'm just asking, my instinct already tells me no on this one.)


 
No do not store in foil. If you store it in plastic be sure to keep that plastic only for henna use because henna absorbs into the plastic and also stains it. No one wants to use some palstic that could make other things taste like henna YUGH !

I personally use tall plastic bottles (which I use to apply henna on as well), the ones with a yorker top, like a spout to pour. You can probably grab some of that at Sally's or the beauty supply store near by. Like a hair dye bottle that closes shut with a little cap.
Or you can use zip lock bags or carrot bags are fine.


----------



## Khadija.D.Carryl

Naturellle said:
			
		

> Do you have to use henna in order for indigo to be successful? What will happen if one was to use indigo without doing a henna application?
> 
> Anyone can answer this question. TIA!


 
Indigo won't take as well if you don't henna first. Because indigo is very slippery and needs some support when using it to dye it needs the henna to cling to on your hair strand to stay on and dye the hair. So most likely if you don't henna firt you won't get much of a dye result on your hair.


----------



## Khadija.D.Carryl

alexstin said:
			
		

> Which powders are sifted at least 3x?


 
Are you asking which powders of mine are at least 3 times sifted ? I don't know about other suppliers for sure, but for us all of our powders are at least 3 times sifted. Our indian henna powder that we have for body art use (as well as hair but is not marked henna for hair) is also ran through a nylon cloth. Jamila we have is also BAQ. Moroccan is pretty good as well (3 times sifted), but next batch coming in spring is getting through a nylon cloth for a finer sift. Yemeni is good too but a tiny bit of fibers and a little bit of sand. Everyone does have the same yemeni supplier, there is only one that is reliable that markets themselves largely.

It's hard sometimes to find trustworthy people to deal with. Everyone wants the money.

Khadija


----------



## alexstin

Henna Sooq said:
			
		

> Are you asking which powders of mine are at least 3 times sifted ? I don't know about other suppliers for sure, but for us all of our powders are at least 3 times sifted. Our indian henna powder that we have for body art use (as well as hair but is not marked henna for hair) is also ran through a nylon cloth. Jamila we have is also BAQ. Moroccan is pretty good as well (3 times sifted), but next batch coming in spring is getting through a nylon cloth for a finer sift. Yemeni is good too but a tiny bit of fibers and a little bit of sand. Everyone does have the same yemeni supplier, there is only one that is reliable that markets themselves largely.
> 
> It's hard sometimes to find trustworthy people to deal with. Everyone wants the money.
> 
> Khadija



Thank you!  One  more question, if I try to indigo without using that CMC stuff am I going to regret it(the mess!)?


----------



## MadisonK

Isis said:
			
		

> Ideally, the henna is mixed with water separately and allowed to release it's color overnight ( or two hours in front of a heater with hot water). That henna mixed with water can be frozen. Since you added oils and yogurt to it, you'll have to use it up on your head or throw out the rest.
> 
> Since you want black, after rinsing the henna, you can do indigo all over which will give a blue/black. You may want to read up on www.hennaforhair.com on the colors, recipes and pictures of those who are doing this as well as this whole thread. There is very informative info there on Cassia also, which does not release color.


 
Thanks, Isis!

I put it in the fridge last night.  Guess I'll need to use it all today.  Believe it or not...i have read thru all the posts.  I guess I got confused.  

So, if I want to keep my black color, I should just use Cassia in the future and not the regular henna?  Does Cassia do the same thing, just without the color change?

THANKS!


----------



## Khadija.D.Carryl

For the conditioning benefits and so as not to change your hair color, it would be best to use the cassia as long as you are not trying to dye your hair. When you want to dye your hair again just use the henna and then the indigo or the one step procedure as to what you are trying to achieve.

No you won't regret using the indigo if you don't use the CMC. A lot of people get indigo and never get the CMC. But there are a few who like the CMC, it is up to the person and what works well for them. A little salt in the indigo helps the binding of the indigo to the hair strand as well


----------



## mommatide

*what's the best method of getting henna/shikakai out of my head completely? i rinsed for a very long time, yet i still have particles here and there. *

*IS IT POSSIBLE TO GET IT ALL OUT?*


----------



## Khadija.D.Carryl

I would recommend lying in the tub and letting it run out that way (just keep your head away from the drain so that it doesn't grab your hair). Some suggest cool water as well helps get it out better. Otherwise a few good washings does get it out eventually.


----------



## RubyWoo

Thank you for responding Alexintn and hennasooq! I really appreciate it !

I've decided to hop on the henna train. I wanted to bypass the henna step to avoid mess but after taking the time to read through this thread it doesn't seem that bad at all. I definitely want to get the conditioning benefits of henna in addition to having jet black hair.  I still need to make some more time to read this thread since it is sooo informative. You guys are the best!    

Anyhow, I'm planning to my local health store to see if they have jamila henna this weekend. If not, I'll go the online route.  I plan to order indigo online shortly. What do you guys think of this henna mixture?  Henna, water, vatika oil, amla oil and honey. I want to keep it simple but I don't want to have to worry about dry hair.


----------



## mommatide

*THANK'S, I'LL TRY THE TUB THE NEXT TIME*


----------



## Khadija.D.Carryl

welcome to all of you !

If you find a good indian store you are more likely to find jamila henna there then a health food store.

I think your mix sounds good too !


----------



## shaydufblu

I have been trying to wait but I can't take it anymore! I henna'd yesterday!!! Initial reaction - total *lurve*  ! 

I mixed:
1 1/2 cup water
1/2 cup lime juice
2 tsp pectin 
_some _honey (just squirted it in there)

Let that sit overnight under my bathroom sink. Then the next day, I added a teaspoon of QB Amla Oil, a couple of squirts of Vatika oil and some EVOO (I finally figured out what that meant).

Can I say pectin is the truth? I understand why some ppl are turned off from doing henna if there is not something in it to keep it from dripping. The only drips I had came from me being careless and trying to watch TV while I was doing it  - 3 in total. 

I let it sit for 2 1/2 hours - was watching a show I didn't want to get up from - and went to wash. Used VWVixxen's tip abt the porosity control and shampoo, I have never felt my hair like that! I was like, WHOA! It looked darker once I finished but I am waiting 3 days to take more pics. Needless to say I'm very happy with the results. The smell didn't bother me at all, just smelled like some earthy herbal tea.

My main reason for doing this was to strengthen my hair. The amount of broken hairs I saw after doing the treatment: *virtually nonexistent! *(ok less than I'm used to seeing but I know with regular use that statment will become completely true!) Just so happy!!!!  

Here are some of the pics I took while doing my henna. It was fun, kinda like playin in the dirt when you're a kid.













<-- My PSA: Wrap it up! 

So I'll come back with results, but for now, *WE H4L   !!!*


----------



## Khadija.D.Carryl

hhmmm, hhhmm, hhhmm !!!! I am jealous !! Thanks for sharing your picture as well !!!! We got 34 members sharing henna pics on flickr. That is so much growth over just a week, right? YEAH !!!

Amazing !! I am so happy for you.


Khadija


----------



## destiny616

mommatide said:
			
		

> *what's the best method of getting henna/shikakai out of my head completely? i rinsed for a very long time, yet i still have particles here and there. *
> 
> *IS IT POSSIBLE TO GET IT ALL OUT?*


 
after rinsing try saturating your hair with ALOT of  any VO5 conditoner, then rinse again, the VO5 removes all traces of henna for me, i usually use an entire bottle to rinse the henna


----------



## Khadija.D.Carryl

Naomi hit me....and I loved it !!!! O MY MY !! lol


----------



## destiny616

Henna Sooq said:
			
		

> Naomi hit me....and I loved it !!!! O MY MY !! lol


 
hahahahahaha


----------



## GoingNatural

Okay I have 4oz of Henna and 100grams of Amla...am I supposed to use it all in one sitting? 

I'm practically bald headed! 

http://public.fotki.com/curlybear/natural/1000526.html


----------



## alexstin

GoingNatural said:
			
		

> Okay I have 4oz of Henna and 100grams of Amla...am I supposed to use it all in one sitting?
> 
> I'm practically bald headed!
> 
> http://public.fotki.com/curlybear/natural/1000526.html



Some find the amla quite drying. You may want to start with just a little to see how your hair reacts.


----------



## MadisonK

Henna Sooq said:
			
		

> For the conditioning benefits and so as not to change your hair color, it would be best to use the cassia as long as you are not trying to dye your hair. When you want to dye your hair again just use the henna and then the indigo or the one step procedure as to what you are trying to achieve.
> 
> No you won't regret using the indigo if you don't use the CMC. A lot of people get indigo and never get the CMC. But there are a few who like the CMC, it is up to the person and what works well for them. A little salt in the indigo helps the binding of the indigo to the hair strand as well


 
Thanks, Henna Sooq!

So, can I buy cassia in a local store?   

I just got thru applying the henna mix.  I have half of it left over.  I mixed yogurt in it, so if I use it up within the next few days do you think this is ok?  I really don't want to throw that much away if I don't have tol.

I didn't think it was that messy at all.  Like someone else said...it's like playing with mud.  I did drop it all over my chest and shoulders.  I couldn't wipe it all up until I was finished and it didn't stain my skin.  And it wiped up off of my white sink and floor easily without stains. 

I'll let you all know how it turns out!  

Thanks for the help, Everyone!!


----------



## HoneyDew

GoingNatural said:
			
		

> Okay I have 4oz of Henna and 100grams of Amla...am I supposed to use it all in one sitting?
> 
> I'm practically bald headed!
> 
> http://public.fotki.com/curlybear/natural/1000526.html




Girl, you are not bald headed.

I think 4 oz. of henna may make too much paste if you mix it with water.  If you mix it like I do, with yogurt or conditioner (with only an ounce or so of water), 3 - 4 oz of henna is a good amount.


----------



## mscocoface

Okay so I did it.  I actually did the Indigo this time.  And am typing this as I am waiting for it to process in my hair.  I truly hope this works.  I will be traveling for the next two weeks and I am going to have my hair in a protective style so I won't have to manipulate it much.  

I will take pictures and post when I get the chance.


----------



## Khadija.D.Carryl

Can't wait to see.


----------



## jovan787

Hi

I'm not sure if this has been asked but I'm on my sidekick and it would take FOREVER to go through all 194 pages.  My question is for anyone that has used henna and indigo looking to color their hair brown, how much of each did you use?  

I'm thinking about using 50/50 henna and cassia.  Also since I'm looking to get a brown color I mix the two seperately then together right?  I was also thinking about using yogurt and honey like HoneyDew , alma oil and jamila.  Does using these ingredients sound like it would give me a brownish color?  Sorry its so long


----------



## Khadija.D.Carryl

Hi Jovan !

Your proportions for dyeing your hair brown do really depend on your current hair color. Mostly people go with 50/50 henna and indigo, but as aI have mentionned it does really depend on your original color, and doing a hair strand test to see the results. 

Yes mix the two seperately and then put it together. Yes the henna and the other ingredients you add will help along the brownish tone you are looking for. Just with Jamila henna you will have to wait 12 hours for dye release at least. With Indian and Moroccan powders only a few hours are needed.

Khadija


----------



## jovan787

Henna Sooq said:
			
		

> Hi Jovan !
> 
> Your proportions for dyeing your hair brown do really depend on your current hair color. Mostly people go with 50/50 henna and indigo, but as aI have mentionned it does really depend on your original color, and doing a hair strand test to see the results.
> 
> Yes mix the two seperately and then put it together. Yes the henna and the other ingredients you add will help along the brownish tone you are looking for. Just with Jamila henna you will have to wait 12 hours for dye release at least. With Indian and Moroccan powders only a few hours are needed.
> 
> Khadija




Thanks sooo much Khadija!


----------



## shalom

How long can henna be left sitting out.  I was going to henna my hair yesterday, but got busy forgot about it and I just remembered this morning that my henna has been out since saturday night.


----------



## Khadija.D.Carryl

It really does depend on which henna you are using. If it's Jamila it might still be good but if it's any of the others it might have died on you.
The best way to test it out to be sure (and you can still use it, you just won't dye your hair though, there won't be any color if that's the case that it has demised) is to take a bit of the paste, place it on your plam or finger and let it sit for 1 min.

Then wipe or wash off and if you see bright orange pumpkin then you are good to go !! Let us know.


----------



## jovan787

Henna Sooq said:
			
		

> Hi Jovan !
> 
> Your proportions for dyeing your hair brown do really depend on your current hair color. Mostly people go with 50/50 henna and indigo, but as aI have mentionned it does really depend on your original color, and doing a hair strand test to see the results.
> 
> Yes mix the two seperately and then put it together. Yes the henna and the other ingredients you add will help along the brownish tone you are looking for. Just with Jamila henna you will have to wait 12 hours for dye release at least. With Indian and Moroccan powders only a few hours are needed.
> 
> Khadija




Hi Khadija

Sorry but one more question.  My hair is kinda brownish red and Ill use the Indian powder instead.  Considering my hair color is a 50/50 mix still good?  Also am I supposed to mix them seperately then together THEN let it to sit to allow the color to release OR let the color release seperately THEN mix them together.  I figured either way once the color has released then I add the honey, yogurt, and alma oil.  Thanks so much for all of your help.  It is GREATLY appreciated


----------



## Khadija.D.Carryl

Hey no need for sorrys. What is the forum here for if it isn't for questions !!! We are all here together for each other.

Yeah your mix still sounds good BUT it might need a bit more indigo, so I am thinking try out the 60 indigo to 40 henna. Let the henna have dye release seperately then mix the indigo and give that only 15-20 minutes and THEN mix altogether and add everything else as well and then use. Because indigo can't sit out that long, not like henna. So once the indigo is ready it's time to use everything.

welcome !


----------



## mscocoface

Okay Hennasooq,  I am well pleased with the Indigo and I tried to find someone with a good price for more Indigo and I keep coming back to you.  I just ordered some more.

As soon as I get a chance I will posted the pictures. 

I love the way the Indigo made my hair feel.  It is really soft. It looks healthy.  For some reason I thought the color change would be too drastic but it was not.

Now the question is when I want to put this in my hair again, do I have to do the whole head with henna and then a whole head of Indigo?  Or can I do it like a touch up the same type of procedure I use to do when I had a relaxer?

Thanks for your patiences and understanding.  I love this stuff.  I have committed myself to doing an Ayurvedic Challenge where 90% of the products I use this year will be Ayurvedic so this is all the oils and powders and henna and Indigo.

I would love to know where I can find Shikakai soap bar? I know it is out there I would like to use it.


----------



## jovan787

Henna Sooq said:
			
		

> Hey no need for sorrys. What is the forum here for if it isn't for questions !!! We are all here together for each other.
> 
> Yeah your mix still sounds good BUT it might need a bit more indigo, so I am thinking try out the 60 indigo to 40 henna. Let the henna have dye release seperately then mix the indigo and give that only 15-20 minutes and THEN mix altogether and add everything else as well and then use. Because indigo can't sit out that long, not like henna. So once the indigo is ready it's time to use everything.
> 
> welcome !




THANKS SOOOOO MUCH!!!


----------



## Khadija.D.Carryl

mscocoface said:
			
		

> Now the question is when I want to put this in my hair again, do I have to do the whole head with henna and then a whole head of Indigo? Or can I do it like a touch up the same type of procedure I use to do when I had a relaxer?
> 
> quote]
> 
> Yes you can do touch ups not a problem. You don't have to do a whole head but once in a while in between touch ups, it would be nice to do a whole head to give your hair a nice treatment. Plus it is cheaper not to have to do a whole head all the time. We don't want doing henna to become an overburden. So just be balanced and enjoy your herbal treatments so that you appreciate them and don't push yourself too much.
> 
> 
> Thanks for always coming back !!


----------



## Meli

Other than dying purposes, are there any benefits in using indigo for the health of ones hair?


----------



## shaydufblu

Does washing your hair before the 3 day period after applying henna hinder the oxidation process?  I want to DC tomorrow.  (Yes, that means I henna'd again today!)


----------



## mscocoface

Henna Sooq said:
			
		

> mscocoface said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now the question is when I want to put this in my hair again, do I have to do the whole head with henna and then a whole head of Indigo? Or can I do it like a touch up the same type of procedure I use to do when I had a relaxer?
> 
> quote]
> 
> 
> Yes you can do touch ups not a problem. You don't have to do a whole head but once in a while in between touch ups, it would be nice to do a whole head to give your hair a nice treatment. Plus it is cheaper not to have to do a whole head all the time. We don't want doing henna to become an overburden. So just be balanced and enjoy your herbal treatments so that you appreciate them and don't push yourself too much.
> 
> 
> Thanks for always coming back !!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Great so I will consider this like when I use to do touch ups with relaxer but maybe every other month or so do the whole head.
Click to expand...


----------



## Khadija.D.Carryl

Meli, most of the benefits do come from henna, not the indigo. It's mostly for the benefits of dyeing your hair. 

Yes you can wash your hair again, no problem. Many do, especially if there is a bit left in the hair or just to rinse it out again. Sometimes henna can be stubborn to get out. But it doesn't interfere even if you have gotten it all out. It's fine.

Khadija


----------



## Miss*Tress

I'm going to go for it again this weekend and try to leave the henna/indigo combo on my head overnight. Hope it will cover my gray hair this time.


----------



## GodsPromises

I have jumped on the bandwagan.  I henned Thursday.  It was too bad at all.  I mixed some henna, a little alma power, a couple of squirts of coconut oil, somem yogurt, Vo5 conditioner and a little water.  It made a nice paste kinda like the feel of a relaxer.

I didn't let it sit because I was anxious to try it.  I used a relaxer bush to apply and sit under the dryer for 1hr.  I then rinsed and rinsed and rinsed.  I did get some tangles but all and all I am very happy.  My hair does seem stronger.  I don't see the shine but I'm sure with contintus use I will see the shine that I am looking for.

Next time I will let it sit longer and also do it on clean, damp hair so maybe not as much tangles.  I also need to DC longer.  My hair does seem a little rought but I am going to do a pre poo with alma oil and a good DC tonight.


----------



## Miss*Tress

*Sigh* The grays are turning reddish-coppery and shiny...


----------



## WomanlyCharm

Bumping for Candy_C!
*grab a drink and some food chica, this is a looooooong thread*


----------



## GodsPromises

Miss*Tress said:
			
		

> *Sigh* The grays are turning reddish-coppery and shiny...


 
Yes my one grey hair is now a redish color.


----------



## mscocoface

Henna Sooq

How many times do you need to use Indigo before your grays turn darker?

I noticed a few of mine did not turn darker and some did, is it the way I put the Indigo in?

I will be much more diligent about parting and pasting the Indigo right to the root instead of all the hair since I now have the Indgo coloring all over my head.  I just need to tackle the grays when they decide to show up to the party like uninvited guests!


----------



## Khadija.D.Carryl

Sometimes some people just have really stubborn greys. You are doing a onte step treatment or two step? I just forgot. It does usually take a few applications in general, even with just henna, to get the treatments going. I just did my mother in law this weekend and it came out really nice. Her greys take really well and her hair was so soft. The thing is that I have to learn how to make my technique a bit better personally. I usually do my own more often that for other people, so when I did hers I just had to make sure to get every bit of roots. That is the tough part but I did pretty good overall.

Khadija


----------



## mscocoface

Henna Sooq said:
			
		

> Sometimes some people just have really stubborn greys. You are doing a onte step treatment or two step? I just forgot. It does usually take a few applications in general, even with just henna, to get the treatments going. I just did my mother in law this weekend and it came out really nice. Her greys take really well and her hair was so soft. The thing is that I have to learn how to make my technique a bit better personally. I usually do my own more often that for other people, so when I did hers I just had to make sure to get every bit of roots. That is the tough part but I did pretty good overall.
> 
> Khadija



You know that is what I was thinking the next time I put the Indigo in I will have to do smaller parts in my head particularly where the grays are that look like I missed them.  Mine are so small and the one that was on the side it is completely covered but that is because it was on the outside.  The ones on the inside are the ones where it looks like I did not plaster them enough, for lack of a better word.

As I said before, I am going to do this treatment like a relaxer next time and part my hair in smaller sections and make sure the paste mix gets into every area on my scalp.  Because I have plucked my grays, there were not that many they are very short.  Maybe less than an inch in length so I think I need to cover them better with the Indigo.  As the lady said on in the book it is better to have someone help you they will be able to see all of the grays.  I might try to get my sister to help next time.

She owes me a favor or two!


----------



## Khadija.D.Carryl

Yeah !! ask your sister for help. It does help a whole lot. I mean we can go to the hairdressers and they do a good job because they see what they are doing and we can just sit there. That helps a lot.


----------



## zora

Question.

I've indigoed my hair several times, so it's naturally jet black. Right now, I'm bored with the black hair.  I don't want to bleach it.....yet.  So, if I stop indigo-ing and just henna my hair, will it have a reddish overtone to it in the light/sun?


----------



## Khadija.D.Carryl

Yes you should defintely see the reddish tones in the light and as it grows out depending on your natural hair color.


----------



## SplashAtl

Ok. I found an Indian store near me.  Yeah!!  The prices are way cheaper than online.  I have a few questions before I use the Henna for the first time.  I'm sure my questions have already been answered but the henna threads are so long and I am already suffering from information overload.  I couldn't find the Indigo in the store so I will order it online tonight.  The Indian lady working in the store told me to bring her the Indigo package when I get it and she will see if she can order it.  

1)  I couldn't remember what brand to buy so I bought all three brands:  Reshma (blue box with an Indian lady on it with long black hair.  Export Quality on the box), Jamila (yellow and white box with an Indian lady with reddish hair and a pink shirt.  The box says Superior Quality Henna on the box) and Dulhan (Green and Black box with an Indian lady wearing a red & gold scarf.  The box says Original Pure Natural Henna).  My question is how do I know if these are BAQ?  I have had my hair chemically treated so need to be very cautious about this.  My hair is normally dry.  Should I not mix the henna with lemon juice or just water?  How do I know how long to let each brand sit after I mix it?  Also, how long do I keep each brand in my hair?

2)  I bought Hesh Shikakai Powder.  Yellow box with an Indian lady with flowing hair.  What do I do with it?

3) I bought Amla Powder.  In a little container with a white top that you can screw off.  How do I use it?

4)  I also bought Dabur Amla Oil and Dabur Vatika enriched coconut oil.

5) There were a lot of facial soaps and shampoos.   Does anyone use any of these products also (soap, shampoo, conditioner, other oils, etc...)?

I can't wait until my Indigo gets here.  I'm afraid to just use the Henna because my gray is in the front and I don't want it to be red.  I wear my hair in a ponytail so it would be noticeable if it was bright red.

Sorry so many questions.  Any help would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## shaydufblu

SplashAtl said:
			
		

> 1) I couldn't remember what brand to buy so I bought all three brands: Reshma (blue box with an Indian lady on it with long black hair. Export Quality on the box), *Jamila (yellow and white box with an Indian lady with reddish hair and a pink shirt. *


 
^^^^That's BAQ henna.  Now I want to know

where is this store in ATL??? (The henna junkie is starting to come out)​cool that you found all of that stuff! for real, where is this store?  ​


----------



## SplashAtl

The website http://www.thokalath.com/georgia/grocery_stores.php was very helpful.  Make sure you call first because some of the numbers were not good numbers.

I went to Bismilla on Powder Ferry Rd in Marietta.  The Indian lady working there was very nice.  Also, to my surprise, Ana's Domincan Hair Salon was a few doors down from the Indian store.  I'll have to try Ana's soon.  

I have a fear that I am going to become a Henna junkie also.



			
				shaydufblu said:
			
		

> ^^^^That's BAQ henna.  Now I want to know
> 
> where is this store in ATL??? (The henna junkie is starting to come out)​cool that you found all of that stuff! for real, where is this store?  ​


----------



## stinastina

shaydufblu said:
			
		

> ^^^^That's BAQ henna.  Now I want to know
> 
> where is this store in ATL??? (The henna junkie is starting to come out)​ cool that you found all of that stuff! for real, where is this store?  ​



There is one on Dekalb Industrial and one around the corner on Church Street in Decatur.


----------



## stinastina

SplashAtl said:
			
		

> Ok. I found an Indian store near me.  Yeah!!  The prices are way cheaper than online.  I have a few questions before I use the Henna for the first time.  I'm sure my questions have already been answered but the henna threads are so long and I am already suffering from information overload.  I couldn't find the Indigo in the store so I will order it online tonight.  The Indian lady working in the store told me to bring her the Indigo package when I get it and she will see if she can order it.
> 
> 1)  I couldn't remember what brand to buy so I bought all three brands:  Reshma (blue box with an Indian lady on it with long black hair.  Export Quality on the box), Jamila (yellow and white box with an Indian lady with reddish hair and a pink shirt.  The box says Superior Quality Henna on the box) and Dulhan (Green and Black box with an Indian lady wearing a red & gold scarf.  The box says Original Pure Natural Henna).  My question is how do I know if these are BAQ?  I have had my hair chemically treated so need to be very cautious about this.  My hair is normally dry.  Should I not mix the henna with lemon juice or just water?  How do I know how long to let each brand sit after I mix it?  Also, how long do I keep each brand in my hair?
> 
> 2)  I bought Hesh Shikakai Powder.  Yellow box with an Indian lady with flowing hair.  What do I do with it?
> 
> 3) I bought Amla Powder.  In a little container with a white top that you can screw off.  How do I use it?
> 
> 4)  I also bought Dabur Amla Oil and Dabur Vatika enriched coconut oil.
> 
> 5) There were a lot of facial soaps and shampoos.   Does anyone use any of these products also (soap, shampoo, conditioner, other oils, etc...)?
> 
> I can't wait until my Indigo gets here.  I'm afraid to just use the Henna because my gray is in the front and I don't want it to be red.  I wear my hair in a ponytail so it would be noticeable if it was bright red.
> 
> Sorry so many questions.  Any help would be greatly appreciated!



Honey & saffron soap is really good and smells good, too. I use it on my body.


----------



## SplashAtl

Where can I order Indigo for a good price?  How long do I have to wait to get it?  Hopefully not long.  I can't wait to try Henna/Indigo.


----------



## alexstin

SplashAtl said:
			
		

> Where can I order Indigo for a good price?  How long do I have to wait to get it?  Hopefully not long.  I can't wait to try Henna/Indigo.




http://www.indian-herbs-exporters.com/herbs-online-shop-a.html

$5/100 gm and that includes shipping!


----------



## mommatide

*AFTER STALKING MANY HENNA HEAD'S AND THREAD'S, I HAVE FINALLY COME UP WITH A RECIPE THAT WORKED GREAT, WITHOUT LEAVING MY HAIR FEELING LIKE STRAW.

100gr HENNA (I USED DULHAN THIS TIME)*
*50gr shikakai*
*3/4 can warmed coconut milk*
*2 tbsp amla oil*
*2 tbsp evoo*
*2 tbsp honey*

*THIS WAS SO MUCH EASIER TO APPLY. THE DULHAN WAS MUCH EASIER TO MIX THAN THE JAMILA. I MIXED IT ALL TOGETHER AND ALLOWED IT TO SIT FOR 1 HOUR BEFORE APPLYING IT. THE RINSE WAS JUST AS EASY. I D/C WITH A MIX OF HUMECTO, VATIKA OIL AND A LITTLE CHOLESTEROL. THEN I ROLLERSET, SILK WRAPPED WITH A V-OIL AND KERECARE HEADRESS. MY HAIR CAME OUT SO GREAT THAT NOW I CAN TRULY SAY, HENNA IS HERE TO STAY *


----------



## Khadija.D.Carryl

It's great that you found henna locally and a lot of other great products. 

The shikakai can be used as an addition to your henna powder mix. It is  a natural hair cleanser and also promotes hair growth. You can also use it seperately and make into a paste as usual. 

Indigo is sometimes harder to find because they don't manufacturer yet as that, they usually call it black henna but then it can be all mixed with other ingredients at times too. Also no large companies prepare indigo into well packaged boxes and local stores want something they can just buy and stock nicely with the least amount of trouble. 

The Jamila henna is a good buy and is baq. for hair BAQ means pure quality henna that is safe for use on the body as well. No additives and things like that. Jamila is made by a well known and respected company but the hair quality boxes are not usually stamped as the finely sifted crops of theirs are (like now it's marked sumer 2006) to see how fresh it is. 

Amla can be used as shikakai is used but is also great to use as a facial as it is a natural astringent.

Enjoy ! Whenever you order from anywhere out of the country you have to make sure you have them mark it for use on hair only as henna is not actually allowed in the country (USA) as use for body art. So customs can snatch it up and then also remember their might be taxes or duties to pay when it comes in, so ask if they can mark as gift if they do that.

Khadija


----------



## shaydufblu

SplashAtl said:
			
		

> The website http://www.thokalath.com/georgia/grocery_stores.php was very helpful. Make sure you call first because some of the numbers were not good numbers.
> 
> I went to Bismilla on Powder Ferry Rd in Marietta. The Indian lady working there was very nice. Also, to my surprise, Ana's Domincan Hair Salon was a few doors down from the Indian store. I'll have to try Ana's soon.
> 
> I have a fear that I am going to become a Henna junkie also.


 
cool, thx!


----------



## shaydufblu

stinastina said:
			
		

> There is one on Dekalb Industrial and one around the corner on Church Street in Decatur.


 
Thanks, I'm gonna start making a list of local suppliers!


----------



## SplashAtl

Thank you!

Do you know if the Reshma and Dulhan that I described are BAQ?  Also, if I use Amla as a facial do I just mix it with water?  



			
				Henna Sooq said:
			
		

> It's great that you found henna locally and a lot of other great products.
> 
> The shikakai can be used as an addition to your henna powder mix. It is  a natural hair cleanser and also promotes hair growth. You can also use it seperately and make into a paste as usual.
> 
> Indigo is sometimes harder to find because they don't manufacturer yet as that, they usually call it black henna but then it can be all mixed with other ingredients at times too. Also no large companies prepare indigo into well packaged boxes and local stores want something they can just buy and stock nicely with the least amount of trouble.
> 
> The Jamila henna is a good buy and is baq. for hair BAQ means pure quality henna that is safe for use on the body as well. No additives and things like that. Jamila is made by a well known and respected company but the hair quality boxes are not usually stamped as the finely sifted crops of theirs are (like now it's marked sumer 2006) to see how fresh it is.
> 
> Amla can be used as shikakai is used but is also great to use as a facial as it is a natural astringent.
> 
> Enjoy ! Whenever you order from anywhere out of the country you have to make sure you have them mark it for use on hair only as henna is not actually allowed in the country (USA) as use for body art. So customs can snatch it up and then also remember their might be taxes or duties to pay when it comes in, so ask if they can mark as gift if they do that.
> 
> Khadija


----------



## SplashAtl

I didn't see Indigo on this site.  Is it called something else?

Thanks.



			
				alexstin said:
			
		

> http://www.indian-herbs-exporters.com/herbs-online-shop-a.html
> 
> $5/100 gm and that includes shipping!


----------



## Khadija.D.Carryl

I am not sure about the other brands of henna that you bought but I know some people do use it but not sure which batch it was from. I can't say for sure but test it on some hair strands if you can.

Yes you mix amla powder for a facial with warm to hot water and allow to cool, then use. Like a paste on the face. A bit muddy.

As for as that website goes, in the other thread here on LHCF, there were a few complaints so just be careful and take note that one person ordered 2 months ago and their order hasn't arrived yet. I don't know what else they would call indigo, but you can email them and ask.


----------



## alexstin

SplashAtl said:
			
		

> I didn't see Indigo on this site.  Is it called something else?
> 
> Thanks.




Scroll down about midway. It's listed as indigo.

Hennasooq, I hadn't heard about any complaints. I'l have to look into it as they're supposed to be reputable according to Catherine at Henna for hair

ETA: I saw what you are referring to, Hennasooq. Thanks! I'll have to give this more thought.


----------



## SplashAtl

Thanks!   I decided to order from Hennasooq.  I don't need any delays in getting Indigo.  





			
				alexstin said:
			
		

> Scroll down about midway. It's listed as indigo.
> 
> Hennasooq, I hadn't heard about any complaints. I'l have to look into it as they're supposed to be reputable according to Catherine at Henna for hair
> 
> ETA: I saw what you are referring to, Hennasooq. Thanks! I'll have to give this more thought.


----------



## nyc_beauty

Ok, Im sure this has been discussed but can someone please help me with a recipe?

I would like to achieve JET BLACK hair.  My hair is currently off black (1B) and I have gray hair as well.  I have fine/thin hair.  I've learned that henna can be drying, is it possible that anyone can share a good recipe that can dye my hair JET BLACK and keep it moisturized.  Also please share where I can order the ingredients to the recipe from on the net.

Sorry about all the questions, I just get so overwhelmed looking through the pages of the forum.  Your help would be appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## Khadija.D.Carryl

Yeah amla oil will help with the moisturizing both in the paste and afterwards. Use henna and then use the indigo and this is called a two step process. That would cover your grey best  and keep it shiny jet black. But sometimes indigo has a bit of fading so add a little salt too.


----------



## mscocoface

Henna Sooq said:
			
		

> Yeah amla oil will help with the moisturizing both in the paste and afterwards. Use henna and then use the indigo and this is called a two step process. That would cover your grey best  and keep it shiny jet black. But sometimes indigo has a bit of fading so add a little salt too.



How much salt should be added? a pinch or a half a teaspoon, or somewhere in between?


----------



## Khadija.D.Carryl

a good pinch is good for 100 grams of indigo.


----------



## Dragnessa

I use the henna from my local health food store... I use the red one and I love it..  I think it does help with managability and loosens the new growth, but I mainly do it to cover up gray.  I dont want to use hair colour, and I like the soft red colour my hair gets with the shocking streaks of red from my gray to red hairs.

I mix it with olive oil and egg for conditioning, and a cple TBs of apple cider vinegar to help it bond to my gray hairs better. I also use a strong coffee infustion instead of plain water to warm up the red a bit.


----------



## Prosperity711

Dragnessa said:
			
		

> I use the henna from my local health food store... I use the red one and I love it.. I think it does help with managability and loosens the new growth, but I mainly do it to cover up gray. I dont want to use hair colour, and I like the soft red colour my hair gets with the shocking streaks of red from my gray to red hairs.
> 
> I mix it with olive oil and egg for conditioning, and a cple TBs of apple cider vinegar to help it bond to my gray hairs better. I also use a strong coffee infustion instead of plain water to warm up the red a bit.


 
What is the brand name of your henna?  I want to try the coffee too, do you use instant coffee?  I have found that some of the indian store products are old    Sometimes about 2 years old, I was going to buy some the other day from an indian store and it was manufactured in 2003, I have found this in several different stores.


----------



## Divalicious

I haven't used henna yet, but I'm definitely interested. This thread is so informative and helpful. I think I'll use the clear one first and then I'll slowly start becoming a superstar mixtress


----------



## Khadija.D.Carryl

Superstar Mixtress !! hehehe ! yes indeed.

Yes you can use instant coffee that is fine !

Khadija


----------



## preciousjewel76

alexstin said:
			
		

> http://www.indian-herbs-exporters.com/herbs-online-shop-a.html
> 
> $5/100 gm and that includes shipping!



I ordered my henna from them.  Very good quality (they're a supplier for "Henna for Hair") and very cheap, but it took over a month to receive my order.  They state that fact on their website, which was fine with me - I wasn't in a rush.  Not recommended if you want your supplies quick, fast, and in a hurry!


----------



## BrownBetty

Have anyone used a sulphur based product and used henna in their hair?

I made my own MTG/BT mixture, sulphur, oils, rosemary essential oil. I applied it to my scalp on Monday. 
 I need to Henna my hair on Friday and I am just worried if there will be any kind of interaction....

Anyone have any experience with this?


----------



## stinastina

I decided to try some different hennas this time and I bought Dulhan and Reshma - I usually use Jamila. Last weekend I tried the Dulhan and it was very gritty - it took several rinses and a couple of washes to get it out. Then I indigo-ed afterwards and deep conditioned with heat. There were a few grays which did not take color and my hair (even after deep conditioning with Salerm Wheat Germ) was VERY dry. Two days later I cowashed and used LacioLacio to try to get moisture back. I didn't even use lemon juice - just amla powder, water, honey & amla oil. I can't recommend this one.


----------



## Knowledge is Power

MissVee said:
			
		

> Have anyone used a sulphur based product and used henna in their hair?
> 
> I made my own MTG/BT mixture, sulphur, oils, rosemary essential oil. I applied it to my scalp on Monday.
> I need to Henna my hair on Friday and I am just worried if there will be any kind of interaction....
> 
> Anyone have any experience with this?


 
I've tried it...I have been using MTG since February and I did my retouch last Sunday, but I stopped using MTG one week prior to using henna.  This was my first time using henna and it was quite a different experience.  I'm looking to get thicker hair from it because my hair is hella thin!


----------



## LaNecia

MissVee said:
			
		

> Have anyone used a sulphur based product and used henna in their hair?
> 
> I made my own MTG/BT mixture, sulphur, oils, rosemary essential oil. I applied it to my scalp on Monday.
> I need to Henna my hair on Friday and I am just worried if there will be any kind of interaction....
> 
> Anyone have any experience with this?



Yes Ma'am!! Been using henna since 11/05 and MTG since before that (off and on). I've not any type of a reaction at all using the two together.  In the last month or two, I've made my own sulphur mix using indian oils with the sulphur at a 10% concentration. I've done several henna treatments with the sulphur still in my hair...I've had no problems. You SHOULD be fine!


----------



## BrownBetty

VWVixxen said:
			
		

> Yes Ma'am!! Been using henna since 11/05 and MTG since before that (off and on). I've not any type of a reaction at all using the two together. In the last month or two, I've made my own sulphur mix using indian oils with the sulphur at a 10% concentration. I've done several henna treatments with the sulphur still in my hair...I've had no problems. You SHOULD be fine!


 
Thanks!  How's married life?


----------



## SplashAtl

My Jamilah henna has been sitting for 9 hours.  Can I use it now or does it have to sit for 12 hours?

I'm doing the henna for color and will do the Indigo immediately after.

Thanks!


----------



## Khadija.D.Carryl

Sorry for the delayed answer. No one said anything yet?
I know the time is passed now though but as long as you test a bit of paste on your palm for 1 min and then remove it and then see if it's bright orange then you can go ahead and use it. I hope the results worked well for you with your henna and then indigo !


----------



## coolhandlulu

Hey y'all...
I have been natural for 2 1/2 years.  I have used henna several times now and it has not loosened up my curl pattern.  It has covered my grays and decreased my shedding dramatically.  I am thinking about texlaxing/ texurizing my hair.  Could you ladies be so kind as to recommend a relaxer that has worked well with the henna?


----------



## jengrady

coolhandlulu said:
			
		

> Hey y'all...
> I have been natural for 2 1/2 years.  I have used henna several times now and it has not loosened up my curl pattern.  It has covered my grays and decreased my shedding dramatically.  I am thinking about texlaxing/ texurizing my hair.  Could you ladies be so kind as to recommend a relaxer that has worked well with the henna?



people might not agree here but I use affirm.  It does pretty well and I must say that the henna really help with relaxer shed you get when texlaxing/texurizing our virgin hair.  I would use phyto but it is no-lye and I won't use those at all..


----------



## RubyWoo

I did my first henna and indigo treatment yesterday and now that 24hrs has passed, I can officially say that I love henna! I love the added weight to my hair. My hair has some serious swing action going on.  My hair color looks soo nice and the indigo took really well as my hair is a deep jet black. I love it! 

Applying the henna wasn't that bad at all.  I mixed my henna with hot water, amla oil and vatika oil.  I let it sit for about 3 hrs for some color release.  I applied the henna and then wrapped my head with saran wrap and let my hair rest for about 2 hrs. I did sit under the dryer for about 10-15 mins.  Washing out the henna was a nightmare and my hair was a tangled mess. However, I left the detangling until after I rinsed my indigo. My hair was an auburnish red after washing out the henna. I loved the color! I almost was going to hold off on the indigo just to see what color my hair would change to after a few days. But I really wanted jet black. I plan to do just henna (w/o indigo) in the future just to see the color.  

Now applying the indigo was very, very messy.  I added 2 teaspoons of salt just insure that the color would take to my hair. I let the indigo sit in my hair for about 45 mins and then I rinsed. That also took a while to get out.  Afterwards, I deep conditioned and then air dried my hair in 14 braids. I took out my braids today and I'm very, very happy.  My hair was a deep jet black just as I wanted and my hair felt stronger and it looked shinier too.  Even though the process was messy, I'll definitely henna and indigo again. It is definitely worth it. I plan to incorporate this into my regimen and do a henna and indigo treament 1-2 times a month.   The only thing I plan to do differently is to add conditioner to my henna mix in addition to some honey just to ease the washing out process and hopefully minimize the tangles.


----------



## ghanaian dime

I don't want to change the color of my hair, so I did my first casia treatment this past weekend.  It is a keeper.

-I clarified with Paul Mitchell Shampoo 3
-Conditioned and combed under the shower
-Blow dried my hair in sections
-Applied Casia mix (casia + a little conditioner + water + a little olive oil)
-Applied to hair in sections and covered with plastic bag for 1hour.
-Washed and reconditioned (got the casia from hennasooq; washed out easily)
-Went to the dominican salon and let them rinse out the conditioner and rollerset

My hair definately feels thicker and didn't see breakage I usually see on wash days.  There was also very little shedding.  I am 4a/b fine, so I noticed a difference in the thickness right away.  

I will be doing this once a month.  Next time, I will do the washing the day before and casia first thing in the morning.  It was a long process and I didn't start until around 3pm.  Thank goodness my hair salon was open until 8:30pm!


----------



## Khadija.D.Carryl

Amazing !! I just wish we all got to see more pictures and especially put them in that collecton we got going on flickr for natural herbal heads !!! You don't have to even show your face just your lovely hair. it must be so soft as well both of you !

Khadija


----------



## sareca

Naturellle said:
			
		

> I did my first henna and indigo treatment yesterday and now that 24hrs has passed, I can officially say that I love henna! I love the added weight to my hair. My hair has some serious swing action going on. My hair color looks soo nice and the indigo took really well as my hair is a deep jet black. I love it!
> 
> Applying the henna wasn't that bad at all. I mixed my henna with hot water, amla oil and vatika oil. I let it sit for about 3 hrs for some color release. I applied the henna and then wrapped my head with saran wrap and let my hair rest for about 2 hrs. I did sit under the dryer for about 10-15 mins. Washing out the henna was a nightmare and my hair was a tangled mess. However, I left the detangling until after I rinsed my indigo. My hair was an auburnish red after washing out the henna. I loved the color! I almost was going to hold off on the indigo just to see what color my hair would change to after a few days. But I really wanted jet black. I plan to do just henna (w/o indigo) in the future just to see the color.
> 
> Now applying the indigo was very, very messy. I added 2 teaspoons of salt just insure that the color would take to my hair. I let the indigo sit in my hair for about 45 mins and then I rinsed. That also took a while to get out. Afterwards, I deep conditioned and then air dried my hair in 14 braids. I took out my braids today and I'm very, very happy. My hair was a deep jet black just as I wanted and my hair felt stronger and it looked shinier too. Even though the process was messy, I'll definitely henna and indigo again. It is definitely worth it. I plan to incorporate this into my regimen and do a henna and indigo treament 1-2 times a month. The only thing I plan to do differently is to add conditioner to my henna mix in addition to some honey just to ease the washing out process and hopefully minimize the tangles.


 
Congrats!    You'll be able to streamline the process and tangles with a little practice.


----------



## sareca

coolhandlulu said:
			
		

> Hey y'all...
> I have been natural for 2 1/2 years. I have used henna several times now and it has not loosened up my curl pattern. It has covered my grays and decreased my shedding dramatically. I am thinking about texlaxing/ texurizing my hair. Could you ladies be so kind as to recommend a relaxer that has worked well with the henna?


 
I haven't had any problems with henna on Phyto texturized hair.


----------



## godzooki

I did a henna/cassia treatment followed by indigo and I am so in love with my hair right now! All my greys are gone and my hair is jet black and shiny! This time I changed my recipie and instead of using only pure henna I used a cassia/henna mix and instead of all water I used mostly coconut milk, one egg yolk, EVOO and warm water. I mixed my indigo right before rinsing out the henna and then just applied the indigo in the shower, saran wrapped and left it on for 1 and a half hrs. I used Hello Hydration to help rinse the indigo out and my hair felt so dang good! Me very happy!!


----------



## tapioca_pudding

Ive been reading thru this thread and WOW!!!! Im very excited about doing henna now!!   I was wondering: do you all still do protein treatments or is it unecessary? Im gonna go to hennaforhair and start placing my order.... 

This is the recipe Im thinking of using:

Henna
Amla powder
ACV for color release (does this tend to be drying?)
Paprika for more reddish color
Maybe some coconut milk? 

Let it sit for some hours to get the color release
Apply it to clarified hair for about an hour (20 mins under the dryer)
Rinse

Does this sound okay? Im gonna do a test strand first to make sure I get the color results I want. Thanks so much in advance!!!


----------



## GodsPromises

kels823 said:
			
		

> Ive been reading thru this thread and WOW!!!! Im very excited about doing henna now!! I was wondering: do you all still do protein treatments or is it unecessary? Im gonna go to hennaforhair and start placing my order....
> 
> This is the recipe Im thinking of using:
> 
> Henna
> Amla powder (this is for conditioning right? Can I get this @ hennaforhair?)
> ACV for color release
> Paprika for more reddish color
> Jojoba oil
> Maybe some coconut milk?
> 
> Let it sit for some hours to get the color release
> Apply it to clarified hair for about an hour (20 mins under the dryer)
> Rinse
> 
> Does this sound okay? Im gonna do a test strand first to make sure I get the color results I want. Thanks so much in advance!!!


 
Sounds good, just one thing be careful with the ACV, make sure that it's not too drying like lemon juice.  When I henna I don't do it for the color release for I don't put anything in it for color, nor do I let it sit for any longer than 15 minutes but I have still gotten a nice color.  I did add a little coffee instead of water to tone down the red a little.


----------



## tapioca_pudding

Oh okay! I was thinking that I should be careful w/ the ACV cuz I read the other thread about lemon juice being drying. I was thinking of what else could I use for color release w/o the drying, etc. I actually DO want the red color (not crazy red tho). I dunno. Ill just have to try it and see what I get!


----------



## RubyWoo

kels823 said:
			
		

> Oh okay! I was thinking that I should be careful w/ the ACV cuz I read the other thread about lemon juice being drying. I was thinking of what else could I use for color release w/o the drying, etc. I actually DO want the red color (not crazy red tho). I dunno. Ill just have to try it and see what I get!



I found that using hot water really helps with color release.  For me, using hot water released the color almost immediately when I used Jamila henna. It also helps to keep it in a warm (not hot) place to aid in color release. Lastly, I found that sitting under a dryer for about 15-30 mins (you can decide the time) was very helpful as well. I only let the henna sit in my hair for about 2hrs and after rinsing out the henna, I could see red in my hair. I can only imagine how it would've looked if I didn't use indigo afterwards. I'm too afraid to use acv or lemon juice because of the drying out effect. Personally, I wouldn't recommend it because even though I didn't use either ACV or lemon juice, my hair was still sooo dry after washing it out. I don't even want to know what using either of the mentioned liquids would've done.   Anyhow, HTH! Good luck!


----------



## tapioca_pudding

Thanks so much!! Im very worried about my hair ending up dry. I guess Ill have to try it and see how my hair responds. And just make sure that I still DC afterwards w/ a moisturizing conditioner...


----------



## ladytq

I don't know I could be wrong, but I think the first time you henna your hair goes through a shock (dry or matting). Then after that your hair will start to adjust after the 2nd or 3rd application. I hated henna the first couple of times. I could not get moisture in my hair to save my life. Now my hair loooooves henna. That my brief theory. So don't give up.


----------



## JLove74

kels823 said:
			
		

> Ive been reading thru this thread and WOW!!!! Im very excited about doing henna now!! I was wondering: do you all still do protein treatments or is it unecessary? Im gonna go to hennaforhair and start placing my order....
> 
> This is the recipe Im thinking of using:
> 
> Henna
> Amla powder
> ACV for color release (does this tend to be drying?)
> Paprika for more reddish color
> Maybe some coconut milk?
> 
> Let it sit for some hours to get the color release
> Apply it to clarified hair for about an hour (20 mins under the dryer)
> Rinse
> 
> Does this sound okay? Im gonna do a test strand first to make sure I get the color results I want. Thanks so much in advance!!!


 
Since this is your 1st application, I would suggest leaving out the paprika so that you can see how much red the henna will deposit itself and if you want more red, on the next application add paprika or whatever will make it more red.  Adding ACV can be hit or miss for some people.  I did it once and my hair didn't like it.


----------



## CHECKMATE!

ladytq said:
			
		

> *I don't know I could be wrong, but I think the first time you henna your hair goes through a shock (dry or matting). *Then after that your hair will start to adjust after the 2nd or 3rd application. I hated henna the first couple of times. I could not get moisture in my hair to save my life. Now my hair loooooves henna. That my brief theory. So don't give up.


 

U must be talking about me  ...my hair was sooooo tangled dry and matted, I was "flipping" in the salon ...she had to tell me calm down...I had a knot the size of a quarter in my head...i was about to cry,but luckily i had some Alter Ego Garlic treatment on hand to help the _situation  _FYI: I didnt DC after wardserplexed ...I know I know! ​


----------



## cubanit

I just did a corrective and henna-ed  Love it
I swear ill henna every six weeks . Its the best


----------



## sareca

Awww, I miss henna.  I feel all homesick.


----------



## natieya

sareca said:
			
		

> I just henna'd my hair for the first time and I love it. Look...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I expected it to darken my hair and turn my grays (what grays!) orange, but I didn't expect it to loosen the texture.
> 
> Does anyone else henna and have you had this experience?
> 
> BTW, both photos are in 4PM sunlight w/ the same products.


 
Can I just say how cool it is that you were so meticulous in taking the pics at the exact same time both days and that you used the exact same hair products. That really helps! Thanks for your consistency!


----------



## sareca

natieya said:
			
		

> Can I just say how cool it is that you were so meticulous in taking the pics at the exact same time both days and that you used the exact same hair products. That really helps! Thanks for your consistency!


 
Thanks  Meticulous is a great word... my hubby has others.


----------



## Ladyhenri

sareca said:
			
		

> Thanks  Meticulous is a great word... my hubby has others.


----------



## SouthernTease

I did it... it was messy...
I probably won't do it again for
a long long long time...
it was aiight...


----------



## VeryBecoming

I'm so glad I finally decided to go to the Indian grocery store. Jamila henna for $1.99 a box and 200g of indigo for $2.50. 
Much better than ordering online. Yay.


----------



## Divine Inspiration

SouthernTease said:
			
		

> I did it... it was messy...
> I probably won't do it again for
> a long long long time...
> it was aiight...



Agreed. I love the color (it's jet black because I followed with indigo) but the process was beyond messy, and rinsing was a task. I still have specs of indigo grains on my scalp today so I guess they'll be gone with my next wash. 

I like the conditioning effects of the henna, but I've got to find a cleaner way to get through the process if I'm going to do this with any consistency.


----------



## Khadija.D.Carryl

Some people find, including myself that applying henna and herbals products onot your hair when it is damp makes the process much easier. Try that out. Once you get the swing of henna and related herbs, it isn't as messy or if you have help that is good too.

I just wanted to let you all know that I will be doing some travelling in July to the USA. We will be going through Laurel, MD, then to South Boston, VA, then Atlanta, GA, and lastly Spring Hill, FL. In MD and GA we will only be there for a day as it is a our resting spot.


----------



## stinastina

I used the Reshma henna this time (I've used Jamila & Dulhan) and I liked the color it turned my grays immediately. It was not orange so therefore I didn't even use the indigo. It was not full of twigs and chunks like Dulhan either. Coverage for the grays was much better than the Jamila.

So I will be using Reshma from now on. 

And one last thing: I can testify to the fact that henna straightens your hair. I've noticed that my hair has turned psycho, being striaght in the front and tightly coiled at the crown. I never put henna on my crown. I rarely henna my whole head, only the front where I can see all my grays.


----------



## LaNecia

My  hair has been going BESERK without my regular applications.


----------



## BrownBetty

I hennaed on Friday, it was great.   I used hot water, henna, amla, then once the dye releases, I added avocado and Coconut oil.  I applied, left on for 2 hours, and rinsed.  The rinse out wasn't bad.  I found that the white rain women of color conditioner is a great help for the rinse out.  I DC and then rinsed.  My hair feels fab and the color is sooo pretty!


----------



## sareca

MissVee said:
			
		

> I hennaed on Friday, it was great.   I used hot water, henna, amla, then once the dye releases, I added avocado and Coconut oil.  I applied, left on for 2 hours, and rinsed.  The rinse out wasn't bad.  I found that the white rain women of color conditioner is a great help for the rinse out.  I DC and then rinsed.  My hair feels fab and the color is sooo pretty!


Oooo, I wanna see.  Did you take pics?


----------



## sareca

VWVixxen said:
			
		

> My  hair has been going BESERK without my regular applications.



Same here. This is my last set of kinky twist for the year (or at least until Dec).  I need to get back to once/wk.   Nothing does for my hair what henna does.


----------



## Cichelle

I got lazy with my henna and I regretted it. I'm back on track now!


----------



## LaNecia

Cichelle said:
			
		

> I got lazy with my henna and I regretted it. I'm back on track now!



Cichelle & Sareca, I thought maybe it was just me but since I slacked off on the henna, bad things started happening, it's like my hair was having a hair trantrum. I was like, okay, it's the relaxer, no, it's this or that product. Nope, it was simply the cessation of the henna applications. My girlfriend saw my hair and asked...'What are you doing again, your hair looks GREAT! I wish mine was this soft and pretty.' Enuf sayed.

I started back with regular treatments (in the herbal base) once a week and I have happy hair again. I won't relapse again.


----------



## BrownBetty

sareca said:
			
		

> Oooo, I wanna see. Did you take pics?


 
If I can convince one of my friends to take it.... I'll see if I can get a pick in....


----------



## Babydall818

WHat exactly does it do? I mean I hear color. Is it for every hair type? It does seem complicated to prepare...do they do it at salons?


----------



## anahnamuslyyours

Babydall818 said:
			
		

> WHat exactly does it do? I mean I hear color. Is it for every hair type? It does seem complicated to prepare...do they do it at salons?


It's a really good conditioning treatment as well as color. There is a lot more detail about what to expect if you read the whole thread (it's a lot of pages, I know, but there's also a shorter henna thread around here somewhere that's like 20+ pages). You also might be able to find more info by using the search and juss putting in "henna". HTH.


----------



## sareca

VWVixxen said:
			
		

> Cichelle & Sareca, I thought maybe it was just me but since I slacked off on the henna, bad things started happening, it's like my hair was having* a hair trantrum. I was like, okay, it's the relaxer, no, it's this or that product. Nope, it was simply the cessation of the henna applications.* My girlfriend saw my hair and asked...'What are you doing again, your hair looks GREAT! I wish mine was this soft and pretty.' Enuf sayed.
> 
> I started back with regular treatments (in the herbal base) once a week and I have happy hair again. I won't relapse again.


That's exactly what I did. I started blaming all kinds of stuff.  I even retested the water softener convinced it wasn't working.   Now when I'm between kinky twist I get at least 3 treatments in... even if that means doing it every other day.


----------



## juicy555

I considered it for a brief second when i was natural, but it sounds like too much work!  

Nice to see so many success stories though!


----------



## ak46

I just did another henna treatment and I'm happy with is as usual. I only do it approximately every 3 months, when I get a touch up. I mixed my henna with alma powder, tea, and a lot of different oils and conditioners. I usually airdried my hair after I rinse out the henna. I put the pic in my siggy...it's the last one on the right.


----------



## LaNecia

sareca said:
			
		

> That's exactly what I did. I started blaming all kinds of stuff.  I even retested the water softener convinced it wasn't working.   Now when I'm between kinky twist I get at least 3 treatments in... even if that means doing it every other day.



Now that my hair 'normalized' into it's "I'm happy so I'll be pretty now" state, I'm doing my henna treatments once every two weeks (leaving it in for 2-4 hours).

For the way my hair has turned around, the extra work in the preparation of the henna (and subsequent rinsing it out) is worth every minute of effort.


----------



## taj

Thanks for the recipe!  Your hair looks great, it's dark & rich.  I will consider trying it.


----------



## Miss*Tress

Hello? Anybody here?


----------



## sareca

Miss*Tress said:


> Hello? Anybody here?



Yep,


----------



## Miss*Tress

Good to see you, sareca! 
I've been using henna+indigo to darken my hair, but now I'm thinking of using just henna. Saw a lady today with long dark hair, and beautiful reddish-brown highlights in the sun. Do you think the indigo ever wears off? Or can the henna cover it up?


----------



## january noir

Miss*Tress said:


> Good to see you, sareca!
> I've been using henna+indigo to darken my hair, but now I'm thinking of using just henna. Saw a lady today with long dark hair, and beautiful reddish-brown highlights in the sun. Do you think the indigo ever wears off? Or can the henna cover it up?


 
Henna/indigo is permanent, but I do experience fading (color not as vibrant). You can try just using only henna, but t it will only effect your NG.

I did this to "brown" my hair (to match my UPA) and it did tone down the blackness a tad, but not much. I have gray hair and it turned it bright red around my hairline.


----------



## Miss*Tress

Thanks, *january noir*. I'll bear that in mind when I'm ready to move to a redder/browner color.


----------



## yellagirl730

Will indigo turn grey hair red, I've been dying to try henna but not if my grey turns red.


----------



## january noir

yellagirl730 said:


> Will indigo turn grey hair red, I've been dying to try henna but not if my grey turns red.


 
No, indigo gives you a blue-black color. When mixed with a henna mix, indigo will produce browns to deep browns.  Only henna will make your greys turn red!  I use henna/indigo and have been since February of thise year.

When using just henna it reddened my NG &  made my greys bright reddish orange. 

If you have grey, you must use indigo with your henna or else it will be reddish orange.


----------



## sareca

Miss*Tress said:


> Good to see you, sareca!
> I've been using henna+indigo to darken my hair, but now I'm thinking of using just henna. Saw a lady today with long dark hair, and beautiful reddish-brown highlights in the sun. Do you think the indigo ever wears off? Or can the henna cover it up?



Hey chica 





Those last two pics are my hair after a couple indigo only treatments then a henna only treatment.  You can see the color difference.   It's not as red as the first "Henna" pic, but it's significantly lighter than the indigo only treatment.


----------



## january noir

sareca said:


> Hey chica
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Those last two pics are my hair after a couple indigo only treatments then a henna only treatment. You can see the color difference.  It's not as red as the first "Henna" pic, but it's significantly lighter than the indigo only treatment.


 
This is great Sareca!  You are sooo good!


----------



## sareca

january noir said:


> This is great Sareca!  You are sooo good!


 :blush3: Ya'll know I love takin' pics. You're right about the NG. It soaks up way more color than the rest.


----------



## Miss*Tress

Henna over indigo is very subtle and pretty. I think I might do glosses of henna/indigo then henna only on alternate weeks to avoid the roots being too bright.

Thanks, sareca.


----------



## january noir

Miss*Tress said:


> Henna over indigo is very subtle and pretty. I think I might do glosses of henna/indigo then henna only on alternate weeks to avoid the roots being too bright.
> 
> Thanks, sareca.


 
You are right.  It is subtle and pretty. I 'm going to do a henna/indigo gloss after my touch up next week.   

I have to search through the site to get information about possible lawsome "buildup."  I have henna and indigo'd for a about 6 months.  I noticed the last two times (full henna/indigo treatment & then a henna gloss) that the henna rinsed out well; but my rinse kept rinsing residual color.  Two days later after taking a shower and washing my hair, I still had a lot of color going down the drain.

Can hair strands stop obsorbin/binding lawsone over time or does it continue to coat the strand and add layers of lawsone? 


Anyone think they


----------



## Khadija.D.Carryl

I have been using henna for so many years now and I have never noticed any build up. I just find that the color pretty much gets settled and maintains a good consistency. Yes you do have to wash it out very well to make you get it all out or then you will see more paste coming out into your drain. It isn't washing color out of your hair, it is the actually herbs still being washed out. It takes me a couple of good washes 2-3 to get everything out if I don't do it well enough the first time.


----------



## january noir

Henna Sooq said:


> I have been using henna for so many years now and I have never noticed any build up. I just find that the color pretty much gets settled and maintains a good consistency. Yes you do have to wash it out very well to make you get it all out or then you will see more paste coming out into your drain. It isn't washing color out of your hair, it is the actually herbs still being washed out. It takes me a couple of good washes 2-3 to get everything out if I don't do it well enough the first time.


 
Thanks Khadija! I love it that you are here on this forum! 
And I love your products. Just reminded me, it's time to place an order!
Love ya!


----------



## Khadija.D.Carryl

aaawwww thanks! I try to be around as much as possible. Honestly you can always reach me by email for sure. But I am slow on the forums. The kids are starting back school and the summer was just CRAZY ! But I am getting back into the swing of things. Be in touch


----------



## january noir

Henna Sooq said:


> aaawwww thanks! I try to be around as much as possible. Honestly you can always reach me by email for sure. But I am slow on the forums. The kids are starting back school and the summer was just CRAZY ! But I am getting back into the swing of things. Be in touch


 
You got it!  Can you believe it?  Time is flying by.  I'll be in touch!
Love ya!

Sonja aka January Noir


----------



## HERicane10

Henna Sooq, is there a discount on your products for LHCF members?  I'm shopping for more indigo and didn't notice anything about you in the discounts sticky!


----------



## Khadija.D.Carryl

Sorry no discounts since I am apart of a few forums and that would mean most of my customers, but I do offer exclusive only sales for forums once every few months. I have never posted those up here because I was always told on certain forums (like this one) that I can't post specials up. Plus I want to respect people here as well.
Is that true or is there a spot I can post up the sales for forum members?


----------



## january noir

Henna Sooq said:


> Sorry no discounts since I am apart of a few forums and that would mean most of my customers, but I do offer exclusive only sales for forums once every few months. I have never posted those up here because I was always told on certain forums (like this one) that I can't post specials up. Plus I want to respect people here as well.
> Is that true or is there a spot I can post up the sales for forum members?


 
Have you PM'd Bev to ask how much it costs to advertise on the site?  If not, I think you should try.  You have a legitimate business and you have been doing this for a while now right?


----------



## Khadija.D.Carryl

Thanks for the info Sonja

I didn't know you could advertise on here. Can you send me Bev's screename? Then I can directly ask her for more information. 
Yes my business is legitimate and registered here as well. I have been running the Henna Sooq since 2005 and doing natural hair care since 1998.


----------



## january noir

Henna Sooq said:


> Thanks for the info Sonja
> 
> I didn't know you could advertise on here. Can you send me Bev's screename? Then I can directly ask her for more information.
> Yes my business is legitimate and registered here as well. I have been running the Henna Sooq since 2005 and doing natural hair care since 1998.


 
She is a Admin member here!  She is very nice too!

Go to the Members List and check the "Bs" for beverly.  Go to her profile and send her a PM through there.

As my mother used to say, "Nothing beats a Blank, but a Try."


----------



## Khadija.D.Carryl

hehheeh lol !! I agree


----------



## missdrea

sareca said:


> Compound henna is what it's called when there's other stuff besides henna in the mix. The problem w/ the manufacturer adding other stuff is sometimes it's harmful stuff, especially for relaxed or color treated hair. That's why we use pure henna. Vixxen doesn't use body art quality but hers is pure henna. Just henna. There should be only one ingredient listed. If there's more than one I'd steer clear.


 
Hi Sareca,
I already started using henna and I've been reading you guys' take on henna with anything else in it---in the past I've used Jamila only, but I recently went to a local Inidan grocery store and found "herbal henna" with "alma and shikakai" in it already. Do you guys think this would be dangerous also??


----------



## Khadija.D.Carryl

A blend like that shouldn't be a problem. Do you usually buy jamila from that store as well or online. If you are getting a fresher jamila henna powder then the reddish tones will be deeper then any henna you are getting out of the store.
Also with amla powder added to henna it will also tone down the reddish tone of the henna a bit. The shikakai will be great for hair growth.

So I don't think that there will be any problems using it but just make sure there isn't any other products in that herbal henna. In the Indian stores when they call it herbal henna it is because it has henna and other ingredients as well.


----------



## sareca

missdrea said:


> Hi Sareca,
> I already started using henna and I've been reading you guys' take on henna with anything else in it---in the past I've used Jamila only, but I recently went to a local Inidan grocery store and found "herbal henna" with "alma and shikakai" in it already. Do you guys think this would be dangerous also??



Hmmm... is that all it says on the ingredient list?  What brand is it? My instinct is to say get BAQ henna and add alma and shikakai yourself.


----------



## Khadija.D.Carryl

Sareca, I do agree with you 100%. You can't go wrong with pure quality products.


----------



## missdrea

Henna Sooq said:


> A blend like that shouldn't be a problem. Do you usually buy jamila from that store as well or online. If you are getting a fresher jamila henna powder then the reddish tones will be deeper then any henna you are getting out of the store.
> Also with amla powder added to henna it will also tone down the reddish tone of the henna a bit. The shikakai will be great for hair growth.
> 
> So I don't think that there will be any problems using it but just make sure there isn't any other products in that herbal henna. In the Indian stores when they call it herbal henna it is because it has henna and other ingredients as well.


 

I haven't opened the box---I just smelled it first(same basic smell) and it looks like the same color, but the box doesn't have any ingredients on it, other than listed the 3 w/ their botanical names. However, I called the product line for customer service, and I got a pretty nice response; they told me the product could be used on the body as well, but that the formula was made specifically for the hair and emphasized its conditioning(as opposed to coloring)properties; that it was "100%" natural henna with no additives, but did not seem too familar with the term "body art quality" ---she had to ask her boss about it erplexed I'm not a big comb/brush user, so I don't have alot of harvested hair to test it on. SO.....
What would you do, other than just going back to buying Jamila brand next time?


----------



## Khadija.D.Carryl

I know how sometimes people are on a budget so I understand how sometimes buying body art quality is tough at times. I of course would recommend the pure products (body art quality) and do them seperately that way.

But what you can do since you have it already, just test it out on some hair strands and see the results.

I am also a professional henna artist and I would never tell anyone to use that on their body. There is no doubt for body art it must always be body art quality henna powder and fresh as possible to get the best color. If I used that on my clients, I probably wouldn't be in business.


----------



## missdrea

Sareca and Henna Sooq: Thanks alot for the advice!!


----------



## Khadija.D.Carryl

welcome, any time !


----------



## carameldiva

I'm back after a long hiatus. I am still henna'ing. Still using and indigo/henna mix that i got from www.hennasooq.com . When i finish that up, I will be using the 500g of Singh henna that i just purchased from www.hennaking.com . I am currently in cornrows, so it will be another 3-4 weeks before i take them out. Just wanted to say hello to everyone. Take care.


----------



## sareca

Henna Sooq said:


> Sareca, I do agree with you 100%. You can't go wrong with pure quality products.



I know I'm being overly cautious by going w/ the pricey stuff.


----------



## sareca

carameldiva said:


> I'm back after a long hiatus. I am still henna'ing. Still using and indigo/henna mix that i got from www.hennasooq.com . When i finish that up, I will be using the 500g of Singh henna that i just purchased from www.hennaking.com . I am currently in cornrows, so it will be another 3-4 weeks before i take them out. Just wanted to say hello to everyone. Take care.



Hi caramel  welcome back.


----------



## january noir

I have a dilemma, ladies. I hope someone can help.

I have been using henna and indigo since February and I love it!

Unfortunately I have been experiencing some breakage (several pieces) in my crown where sections of my hair are coarser than the rest of my strands. 

My hairstylist suggested I stop using the henna.  

​
He believes that the strengthening properties of henna are causing that section of hair to be inflexible and snap.

Hearing this broke my heart because nothing covers my grays and makes my thin hair appear thicker like henna.

I have to admit that I am a “purist” when it comes to my henna mixes. I don’t add oils or conditioners except when I do henna glosses.

Do you think if I add oil and conditioners to my henna mix that it would help in alleviating this problem?

Maybe I henna too often? (average use has been once a month).

Any suggestions would be appreciated!


----------



## Miss*Tress

Bumping for 4mia.


----------



## carameldiva

Ty very much Sareca for the warm welcome.



sareca said:


> Hi caramel  welcome back.


----------



## sareca

january noir said:


> I have a dilemma, ladies. I hope someone can help.
> 
> I have been using henna and indigo since February and I love it!
> 
> Unfortunately I have been experiencing some breakage (several pieces) in my crown where sections of my hair are coarser than the rest of my strands.
> 
> My hairstylist suggested I stop using the henna.
> 
> ​
> He believes that the strengthening properties of henna are causing that section of hair to be inflexible and snap.
> 
> Hearing this broke my heart because nothing covers my grays and makes my thin hair appear thicker like henna.
> 
> I have to admit that I am a “purist” when it comes to my henna mixes. I don’t add oils or conditioners except when I do henna glosses.
> 
> Do you think if I add oil and conditioners to my henna mix that it would help in alleviating this problem?
> 
> Maybe I henna too often? (average use has been once a month).
> 
> Any suggestions would be appreciated!



Believe I understand.  I'm a purist too.  But you might have to try henna glossing.  I've also found henna much less drying if I: 
1) apply it to wet, heavily oiled hair
2) leave conditioner on it overnight after the henna.


----------



## january noir

sareca said:


> Believe I understand.  I'm a purist too. But you might have to try henna glossing. I've also found henna much less drying if I:
> 1) apply it to wet, heavily oiled hair
> 2) leave conditioner on it overnight after the henna.


 
Thank you Sareca. You are a ROCK STAR!   I like both of your suggestions. 

Does the oil on the hair prevent the lawsone from attaching to the hair strand?


----------



## carameldiva

I have used amalaki powder and i liked it in my mixture it was completely safe. I had 300g of it on hand at the time and used it all up.



hOnii said:


> also, i was searching online for a cheaper source of the amala powder, and i found this: http://www.herbalremedies.com/diarrhea-treatment.html.
> 
> it is Amalaki Powder ( Emblica officinalis ), 100% Organic - 8 oz. Bulk
> 
> which is more than double the amount in the 100g package sold on the henna sites. is this safe to use?


----------



## 4mia

hi im considering using henna but i have a few ?'s first i currently have dark brown hair that turns lighter in the sun. i would like to have black hair but not quite jet black. I have searched alot of henna info here but there is soo much its impossible to read it all. What im trying to find out is if i can mix henna powder, alma oil (instead of powder)and maybe vatika oil to achieve darker hair? or do i need to add indigo as well? im new to this so im really curious i just dont think i want the reddish effect 
tia


----------



## 4mia

Miss*Tress said:


> Bumping for 4mia.


 
thank you so much if i didnt go to the home page i would have never know this thread was still active im still on page 20


----------



## Proudpiscean

4mia said:


> hi im considering using henna but i have a few ?'s first i currently have dark brown hair that turns lighter in the sun. i would like to have black hair but not quite jet black. I have searched alot of henna info here but there is soo much its impossible to read it all. What im trying to find out is if i can mix henna powder, alma oil (instead of powder)and maybe vatika oil to achieve darker hair? or do i need to add indigo as well? im new to this so im really curious i just dont think i want the reddish effect
> tia


 

You would need use indigo to go darker. To get my hair dark brown, I do a 50/50 mix of henna & indigo. Sometimes I mix 1/4 henna and 3/4 indigo to get it even darker 
Mix the indigo with almost boiling hot water, wait about 10 minutes and then add it to your henna mix.


ETA: I have heard that pre-pooing with amla oil darkens the hair. However, I have added amla oil to my henna mixes and didn't get that effect. The only way I get darker hair with henna is by adding indigo.


----------



## 4mia

thanx Healthytresses, i was wondering if i could just add alma oil, i guess no.t i ordered the henna and indigo from hennasooq i cant wait.


----------



## Khadija.D.Carryl

You've been missed CaramelDiva!!


----------



## Khadija.D.Carryl

Thanks 4 mia!! I hope I answered your question


By the way too I agree 100% with sareca's answer, more moisturizing is definetely needed and even adding some oil to your henna mixture as well. Please do that. I don't want to see any more breakage for you


----------



## 4mia

Henna Sooq said:


> Thanks 4 mia!! I hope I answered your question
> 
> 
> By the way too I agree 100% with sareca's answer, more moisturizing is definetely needed and even adding some oil to your henna mixture as well. Please do that. I don't want to see any more breakage for you


 
hi thanks that answered my ? i was wondering im in new orleans we have the mardi gras parades and the indian parades do you think they may have henna here? 
do think world market has this?
i tried to do a local search but didnt come up with anything


----------



## Khadija.D.Carryl

You never know. perhaps. I hope you find something out.


----------



## carameldiva

I henna'ed last nite and i love the outcome. My curl pattern is definitely looser this time but not enough to where i can't still wear my wash n gos. The color is beautiful and my hair is soft and strong. I am still using a batch of henna/indigo mix that i got from www.hennasooq.com last year and it is still fresh and going strong.


----------



## carameldiva

Henna Sooq said:


> You've been missed CaramelDiva!!



Thank you sweetie. I am definitely back to stay this time.


----------



## Khadija.D.Carryl

amazing !!!!


----------



## Healthb4Length

Henna Sooq said:


> amazing !!!!


 
Henna, check your PM box.


----------



## texasgrl

I have henna in right now!!! Getting ready to rinse b right back!!


----------



## Khadija.D.Carryl

I don't get why I don't get notifications sometimes. I know my settings say to send me notifications for PMs. I am checking now.


----------



## 4mia

hey texasgrl how did it go?


----------



## 4mia

okay i got my henna today 
thanks  Henna Sooq now im just alittle nervous about what to do next lol


----------



## sareca

4mia said:


> okay i got my henna today
> thanks  Henna Sooq now im just alittle nervous about what to do next lol



Lay it out for us... 

What color are you looking for (like I don't know :wink2 and what cha puttin' in your mix?


----------



## 4mia

i think im going with the tips you gave me i plan to do it tonight, once i get all the stuff together of what i need, and print out your instructions ill let you guys know and take before and after pics


----------



## AgapeQueen

Can henna be used on permed hair? If so, where can I buy it?


----------



## Khadija.D.Carryl

4mia, Great I am so glad you got your order!!
Let us know how it goes.
and your preggie too, I just realized. congrats! It's really exciting. First baby or not?

AgapeQueen, yes you can buy henna and use it on permed hair as long as it is body art quality henna powder which means it is 100% pure and has no chemicals nor additives and is not compound henna.
Go with an online supplier. Some of the ladies here will make the perfect recommendations regarding the right supplier for you!


----------



## 4mia

here are some pics all in all im happy


----------



## sareca

4mia said:


> here are some pics all in all im happy



 Congrats!


----------



## 4mia

thanks i like it but i gave in and dried with a blowdryer, the henna process was taking a long time, so hubby and daughter was demanding my attention. how do you dry


----------



## Khadija.D.Carryl

Nice and beautiful. Looks silky and shiny from the pics.

Well everyone's hair is different so blow drying can be a bit drying but I know we all have lives to live so it takes long to let it just air dry and let it loose. But that is the best wya if you have time to do that.

Blow it out then but first make sure you have moisturized either with your favorite hair oil or cream conditioner (they make some leave ins that work nicely).


----------



## 4mia

thanks i did moisturize and sealed with alma oil, i hated blow drying but next time im going to air dry. i think my that my hair will airdry straighter  from the henna. im hoping the henna process will go by quicker with experience


----------



## napgurl

4mia said:


> thanks i did moisturize and sealed with alma oil, i hated blow drying but next time im going to air dry. i think my that my hair will airdry straighter from the henna. im hoping the henna process will go by quicker with experience


You did a great job.  Very shiny.


----------



## january noir

4mia said:


> thanks i did moisturize and sealed with alma oil, i hated blow drying but next time im going to air dry. i think my that my hair will airdry straighter from the henna. *im hoping the henna process will go by quicker with experience*


 
It will!   Your hair came out great! Congratulations!


----------



## sareca

4mia said:


> thanks i like it but i gave in and dried with a blowdryer, the henna process was taking a long time, so hubby and daughter was demanding my attention. how do you dry



I airdry in a braid, but I know we don't all have time for that.


----------



## sareca

4mia said:


> thanks i did moisturize and sealed with alma oil, i hated blow drying but next time im going to air dry. i think my that my hair will airdry straighter  from the henna. im hoping the henna process will go by quicker with experience



It will definitely get faster and less messy with time. It takes me about an hour nowadays. That includes 45 minutes under the drier and clean-up which only involves rinsing thebowl that I mixed the henna in.


----------



## sareca

Now that I understand more about henna I've been adding the acid back to my henna mixes. Yesterday I used very strong black instant coffee.  I love it. I wouldn't recommend this much acid for newbies but for the more experience folks it adds warm brown hue to the red.  It also saves the me from doing ACV rinses later in the week. 

ETA: I completely forgot my favorite part. The coffee neutralizes the smell of henna (in the hair and in the room). Actually did a treatment while my DH was home and he didn't even notice. Normally he's yelling from upstairs that he smells that stanky stuff I put in my hair.


----------



## Khadija.D.Carryl

Sareca you are a true profesional! One hour: that is amazing.


----------



## sareca

Henna Sooq said:


> Sareca you are a true profesional! One hour: that is amazing.



Took me about 16 months to get here, but I made it.


----------



## mscocoface

Sareca or Henna Sooq how much coffee did you put in a cup?

I am going to do a Henna and Indigo I figure getting the Henna as dark as possible will only make the black, blacker or darker if that makes any sense.

Also I know this has been asked but do you wash your hair first or just apply.

Another question.  I was going to do the oil wash method, but would that be counterproductive if I want to Henna/Indigo my hair?  I can always do this in two weeks.


----------



## Khadija.D.Carryl

Dont' let their be oil in your hair before your herbal treatment. That will interfere some.

As for coffee. I never use it but by all means go ahead as many people do.


----------



## mscocoface

Posting results.  This time I got all of the gray hairs.

before: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			







After: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Same area where both pictures were taken just different angles, same camera. This was the same day I did the Indigo, I guess oxidation will only make it darker, if that is possible.

Thank you Sereca and Henna Sooq for your patience in answering 12 eleven million questions! 

I have the amla and all the other powders down to a science.  Now it is time to really work on the Henna+Indigo.  I was able to get the Henna ready for over night within less than an hour.  I used lemon, Lime and orange juice.  I followed the Henna article.  It took me about 40 minutes to get the henna in and I let that sit in my hair for 4 hours.  I wanted a real good coating of my gray hairs.

The Indigo I used only water that took about 40 minutes to get into my hair and then I let that stay in for almost 3 hours.

I did them both in the same day and one right after the other.  I did the shampooing after the Indigo with the oil and it worked out great.  Got an incredible shine to the hair as you can see in the second pic.

I only have one problem though, the last time I did this I was a single woman.  This time my new hubby was looking at me very strange and said we are going to have strong words if he comes up positive on a drug test!

Sereca my honey does not like the smell either! 

This is where that for better or for worse verse gets repeated!!!! 

So my next question is how do I maintain the roots?
Do I do a mixture?
Or can I just place the indigo on the roots? (I am thinking no)
Just do the roots with the henna + indigo when the roots needed it?


----------



## sareca

mscocoface said:


> Posting results.  This time I got all of the gray hairs.
> 
> before:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Same area where both pictures were taken just different angles, same camera. This was the same day I did the Indigo, I guess oxidation will only make it darker, if that is possible.
> 
> Thank you Sereca and Henna Sooq for your patience in answering 12 eleven million questions!
> 
> I have the amla and all the other powders down to a science.  Now it is time to really work on the Henna+Indigo.  I was able to get the Henna ready for over night within less than an hour.  I used lemon, Lime and orange juice.  I followed the Henna article.  It took me about 40 minutes to get the henna in and I let that sit in my hair for 4 hours.  I wanted a real good coating of my gray hairs.
> 
> The Indigo I used only water that took about 40 minutes to get into my hair and then I let that stay in for almost 3 hours.
> 
> I did them both in the same day and one right after the other.  I did the shampooing after the Indigo with the oil and it worked out great.  Got an incredible shine to the hair as you can see in the second pic.
> 
> I only have one problem though, the last time I did this I was a single woman.  This time my new hubby was looking at me very strange and said we are going to have strong words if he comes up positive on a drug test!
> 
> Sereca my honey does not like the smell either!
> 
> This is where that for better or for worse verse gets repeated!!!!
> 
> So my next question is how do I maintain the roots?
> Do I do a mixture?
> Or can I just place the indigo on the roots? (I am thinking no)
> Just do the roots with the henna + indigo when the roots needed it?



I see that shine!   You can just do the roots if you want to. I do my whole head everytime (every week). Remember it's also a conditioner. As for keeping the peace in your house, I'd recommend the coffee.  As long as you didn't have an issues with dryness. You can even make it weak coffee. It  will helpwith the ...um...aroma.


----------



## sweetnlow06

january noir said:


> I have a dilemma, ladies. I hope someone can help.
> 
> I have been using henna and indigo since February and I love it!
> 
> Unfortunately I have been experiencing some breakage (several pieces) in my crown where sections of my hair are coarser than the rest of my strands.
> 
> My hairstylist suggested I stop using the henna.
> 
> ​
> He believes that the strengthening properties of henna are causing that section of hair to be inflexible and snap.
> 
> Hearing this broke my heart because nothing covers my grays and makes my thin hair appear thicker like henna.
> 
> I have to admit that I am a “purist” when it comes to my henna mixes. I don’t add oils or conditioners except when I do henna glosses.
> 
> Do you think if I add oil and conditioners to my henna mix that it would help in alleviating this problem?
> 
> Maybe I henna too often? (average use has been once a month).
> 
> Any suggestions would be appreciated!


 
My stylist said the same thing! I have a lot of gray hair too. It's in my family big time and nothing covers my grays either like henna but I was having a lot of breakage also. I was wondering the same thing about adding the oil to the mix. I would love to know because I used a semi-perm rinse 1 week ago and my grays are already peeking through. It surely won't last an 8 week stretch.


----------



## Khadija.D.Carryl

SweetnLow, Absolutely do add the oils but add the oils to the henna mixture. Don't do that with the indigo. Indigo is just too fussy and unpredictable at times that I would not recommend any oil touching it. Mix everything you want to add to your henna mixture and then mix the indigo seperately. For your one step put it altogether, that is fine with all of the ingredients. For the two-step well just do that seperately as usual.

USE OIL afterwards!! Always. Or a leave in conditioner cream. We always use those. 

I remember one time my mother in law kept saying she wasn't getting any color from the henna and she didn't understand why. She said she did it a second time and still couldn't understand. Meanwhile, she is mostly talking to my hubby, her son, all about this and not with me. She isnt angry or anything just wondering what she might be doing wrong.
So when I finally get a chance to speak with her, I ask her about what she's doing etc...and then I say "Well what does the label on the package say?" She starts with Henna Sooq...etc as the info says then reads out : Cassia Obovata. 
I tried not to laugh, not at her but just with her, and explained that was the "neutral henna" she kept using. She was like OH. It was just cute! Because I sure did start to get worried.

Sareca, I can really see a lot of hair growth! WOW! It is really something else. Beautiful!

MsCocoFace, I PMed you and thank you for the compliments. Welcome anytime!
He really said he better not test positive for drugs...lol ! YEs so for the scent I agree perhaps try the coffee but be aware of the dryness issue. Otherwise essential oils or a nice scented oil will do the trick too. My hubby usually likes sweet orange oil, or lavender. I don't put any in mine because I don't mind the smell.

Have a good weekend people!


----------



## sweetnlow06

Thank you so much for answering Henna Sooq. I will try again, the way you suggested. Better go put my order in. Thanks again!!


----------



## Khadija.D.Carryl

Anytime you are welcome. Please call me Khadija


----------



## sareca

Henna Sooq said:


> SweetnLow, Absolutely do add the oils but add the oils to the henna mixture. Don't do that with the indigo. Indigo is just too fussy and unpredictable at times that I would not recommend any oil touching it. Mix everything you want to add to your henna mixture and then mix the indigo seperately. For your one step put it altogether, that is fine with all of the ingredients. For the two-step well just do that seperately as usual.
> 
> USE OIL afterwards!! Always. Or a leave in conditioner cream. We always use those.
> 
> I remember one time my mother in law kept saying she wasn't getting any color from the henna and she didn't understand why. She said she did it a second time and still couldn't understand. Meanwhile, she is mostly talking to my hubby, her son, all about this and not with me. She isnt angry or anything just wondering what she might be doing wrong.
> So when I finally get a chance to speak with her, I ask her about what she's doing etc...and then I say "Well what does the label on the package say?" She starts with Henna Sooq...etc as the info says then reads out : Cassia Obovata.
> I tried not to laugh, not at her but just with her, and explained that was the "neutral henna" she kept using. She was like OH. It was just cute! Because I sure did start to get worried.
> 
> Sareca, I can really see a lot of hair growth! WOW! It is really something else. Beautiful!
> 
> MsCocoFace, I PMed you and thank you for the compliments. Welcome anytime!
> He really said he better not test positive for drugs...lol ! YEs so for the scent I agree perhaps try the coffee but be aware of the dryness issue. Otherwise essential oils or a nice scented oil will do the trick too. My hubby usually likes sweet orange oil, or lavender. I don't put any in mine because I don't mind the smell.
> 
> Have a good weekend people!



@ hennasooq--Thanks, seems like it stayed the same length forever. 

@ cocoface-- Cosigning, be careful with the coffee and you gotta try  jojoba oil for your post-henna oil rinse.   


@ sweetnlow--you too, sweet. try a jojoba oil rinse post henna.


----------



## mscocoface

I did the Palm Oil Butter this time.

I was thinking of using the Camellia oil which I have a very large amount of also it is very similar to jajoba oil.

Thanks again to both you Sacera and Khadija.  Will be stocking up on the henna, Indigo and Amla since I am running low.

Oh, I guess I will be looking at my fragrant oils to see which one will mix well with the henna.  Don't want anyone thinking they are going to be testing positive for drugs around here.   If I can't find one around here then I have a wonderful medium roast coffee from Kenya that should do the trick.  I will just make an additional cup when I set up the automatic timer that morning.


----------



## carameldiva

Ms. Cocoface, your henna/indigo turned out fab-u-lous.


----------



## carameldiva

i just took out my two-strand twists. I did a henna treatment afterwards and added 2.5 tablespoons of shikakai powder to my mix. I can't wait to see if it made a difference. My hair is super thick and i don't know what i will be doing to it next. I have to see how my money goes.


----------



## Mestiza

I just got caught up. I didn't realize that it had been so long since I posted in one of my favorite threads of all time. 

I'm still using henna on my hair. The store did finally get the Jamila Henna that I requested. I used that a couple of times and like it, but not as much as my beloved Dulhan Henna.  I'm trying Karishma Herbal Henna (link below) at this very moment. There were little twigs in the powder,  but the mix that I made was smooth. I hope that my hair turns out okay. 

http://www.jeetherbals.com/pr1.html


----------



## sareca

I just henna'd lastnight. I missed it terribly while my hair was kinky twists (8 months).

Good luck with your new henna brand Metiza.


----------



## Meli

I have been hennaing for quite some time...about 8 months.  I was thinking of doing a dominican Cellophane-Color showers, which is 100 % natural and no peroxide and no ammonia.  I was thinking coffee bean or a clear color would do. It's a semi-permanent color made with natural proteins and Virgin Olive Oil.  Would this be damaging to my hair since I Henna every other week?  

In addition, I have noticed that I have alot of hair splits (hair splitting along the hair strand), but the strand doesn't snap off and I am not having anymore breakage.  These hairs that have the hair splits do not easily breakoff.  Is the henna making my hair that strong?


----------



## sareca

Meli said:


> I have been hennaing for quite some time...about 8 months.  I was thinking of doing a dominican Cellophane-Color showers, which is 100 % natural and no peroxide and no ammonia.  I was thinking coffee bean or a clear color would do. It's a semi-permanent color made with natural proteins and Virgin Olive Oil.  Would this be damaging to my hair since I Henna every other week?
> 
> In addition, I have noticed that I have alot of hair splits (hair splitting along the hair strand), but the strand doesn't snap off and I am not having anymore breakage.  These hairs that have the hair splits do not easily breakoff.  Is the henna making my hair that strong?



I don't usually advocate using synthetic dye after henna, but as long as you used 100% (body art quality) henna you can. I'd strand test anyway. 

Henna may very well be making it that strong, but you probably should snip those split off whenever you find one. They will eventually make your hair more prone to tangles.


----------



## Mestiza

sareca said:


> I just henna'd lastnight. I missed it terribly while my hair was kinky twists (8 months).
> 
> Good luck with your new henna brand Metiza.



I'm sure that you did miss using henna. It works wonders for the hair, IMO. 

Thanks, Sareca! :wink2: It's and herbal mixture. The ingredients are: *pure Henna, Amla, Aritha, Shikakai, Bhringraj*    and other selected herbs.


----------



## Mestiza

sareca said:


> I don't usually advocate using synthetic dye after henna, but as long as you used 100% (body art quality) henna you can. I'd strand test anyway.
> 
> Henna may very well be making it that strong, but you probably should snip those split off whenever you find one. They will eventually make your hair more prone to tangles.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meli said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have been hennaing for quite some time...about 8 months. I was thinking of doing a dominican Cellophane-Color showers, which is 100 % natural and no peroxide and no ammonia. I was thinking coffee bean or a clear color would do. It's a semi-permanent color made with natural proteins and Virgin Olive Oil. Would this be damaging to my hair since I Henna every other week?
> 
> In addition, I have noticed that I have alot of hair splits (hair splitting along the hair strand), but the strand doesn't snap off and I am not having anymore breakage. These hairs that have the hair splits do not easily breakoff.  Is the henna making my hair that strong?
Click to expand...


Meli,  ITA w/ Sareca!

I've never used cellophane hair color. Have you considered trying to achieve the same results that you desire by using herbal powders or ingredients?


----------



## Khadija.D.Carryl

If your hair is breaking or starting to split I would recommend splitting the weeks further apart each time you do a henna treatment because your hair might need more of a break. If every 2 weeks is too much try every 3 or every month. Every month is a good balance and you can cover your roots in between. It depends if you have grey or not.

I hope this helps  have a good weekend everyone

Khadija


----------



## Mestiza

Henna Sooq said:


> If your hair is breaking or starting to split I would recommend splitting the weeks further apart each time you do a henna treatment because your hair might need more of a break. If every 2 weeks is too much try every 3 or every month. *Every month is a good balance* and you can cover your roots in between. It depends if you have grey or not.
> 
> I hope this helps  have a good weekend everyone
> 
> Khadija



You have a good weekend, too! 

That's good to know b/c I've been using henna since 01/2006 and on average I henna once per month. Today makes number 22 and it's been the most amazing thing for my hair.  I have been contemplating doing it more often, but maybe I'll continue at this frequency.


----------



## sareca

Mestiza said:


> You have a good weekend, too!
> 
> That's good to know b/c I've been using henna since 01/2006 and on average I henna once per month. Today makes number 22 and it's been the most amazing thing for my hair.  *I have been contemplating doing it more often, but maybe I'll continue at this frequency.*



If it ain't broke...   I do it 1X/week, but I'll reduce it to once/mo next year. I need 4 months at 1X/week because I've only done about 4 treatments between Dec 06 and Aug 07 

I've been thinking about adding a little lemonade koolaid to my mix. I want more yellow/golden tones. I used to dye my hair w/ koolaid when I was little so I know it will.  I tried paprika and tumeric in my henna mix before, but I'm looking for something a little more dramatic. What'd you guys think?


----------



## Proudpiscean

sareca said:


> If it ain't broke...  I do it 1X/week, but I'll reduce it to once/mo next year. I need 4 months at 1X/week because I've only done about 4 treatments between Dec 06 and Aug 07
> 
> *I've been thinking about adding a little lemonade koolaid to my mix. I want more yellow/golden tones. I used to dye my hair w/ koolaid when I was little so I know it will. I tried paprika and tumeric in my henna mix before, but I'm looking for something a little more dramatic. What'd you guys think?*


 
Hmm.. I never would've thought to try that 
Just be sure to strand test first, which I know you will. I just don't want you looking like :afro2:


----------



## sareca

~Healthytresses~ said:


> Hmm.. I never would've thought to try that
> * Just be sure to strand test first, which I know you will. I just don't want you looking like :afro2:*




@ the calico fro. Actually I wasn't planning to strand test. That's great idea!


----------



## january noir

sareca said:


> If it ain't broke...  I do it 1X/week, but I'll reduce it to once/mo next year. I need 4 months at 1X/week because I've only done about 4 treatments between Dec 06 and Aug 07
> 
> *I've been thinking about adding a little lemonade koolaid to my mix. I want more yellow/golden tones. I used to dye my hair w/ koolaid when I was little so I know it will. I tried paprika and tumeric in my henna mix before, but I'm looking for something a little more dramatic. What'd you guys think?[/*quote]
> 
> GO for it SARECA!
> 
> If it comes out gorgeous like the rest of your henna's, folks going to be tripping all over themselves trying to do the same thing!


----------



## Mestiza

sareca said:


> If it ain't broke...   I do it 1X/week, but I'll reduce it to once/mo next year. I need 4 months at 1X/week because I've only done about 4 treatments between Dec 06 and Aug 07
> 
> I've been thinking about adding a little lemonade koolaid to my mix. I want more yellow/golden tones. I used to dye my hair w/ koolaid when I was little so I know it will.  I tried paprika and tumeric in my henna mix before, but I'm looking for something a little more dramatic. What'd you guys think?



You're right! It ain't broke, so I don't need to fix it. 

Although, you've only done four w/in that time frame, you're hair still looks beautiful. So, that must be working for you.

The lemonade koolaid should be very pretty. I remember some girls who went to high school w/ me having their hair blue, purple and reddish burgundy. They said that they used koolaid to color it.


----------



## Khadija.D.Carryl

Yes do your hair strand tests very important! we can't wait to hear if you try it out


----------



## sareca

Will do.  I'm detangling today so I'll have plenty of hair to test with.  

I had another thought. Maybe I should just do a koolaid rinse between henna treatments instead of adding it to henna mix.

??


----------



## carameldiva

I think that's a good idea.



sareca said:


> Will do.  I'm detangling today so I'll have plenty of hair to test with.
> 
> I had another thought. Maybe I should just do a koolaid rinse between henna treatments instead of adding it to henna mix.
> 
> ??


----------



## mscocoface

Okay you guys are dropping some serious knowledge here about the koolaid, I had never heard of this or seen it while in high school.

I just found out about the Indigo gloss (using indigo and conditioner for touch ups to keep the color fresh and stretching your indigo product)  and Hindigo gloss (henna dye released and then added indigo) last night.  Please let us know how it goes.

Here is what I learned.  And of course, this is probably already mentioned somewhere in the 30 eleven thousand pages of this thread! 

_"For example, I find indigo glosses (indigo mixed straight with conditioner) are great on me, and the colour sticks around - very helpful if it fades on your roots at an alarming rate - I just stick the mix on the roots, and leave it for about 15 min (*any longer and my hair will go JET black*). I use about 3 tsp indigo to oh, maybe about 3 tbsp (is that the abbreviation for table spoon???!! that's what I meant) of condish. 
_ _
A henndigo gloss also works well to....dye released henna, then indigo added when ready, and condish - sometimes this is all I do to touch up the colour, it can even work as a root treatment to keep the cost down!"_

This came from another hair board I have been reviewing.


----------



## sareca

I never thought of glossing w/ indigo. To be honest, I still haven't tried henna glossing.  But my test strands are soaking in lemon koolaid right now. I'll leave them for 30 minutes. If there's no color change I'll put them back for another 30.


----------



## Mestiza

mscocoface said:


> Okay you guys are dropping some serious knowledge here about the koolaid, I had never heard of this or seen it while in high school.
> 
> I just found out about the Indigo gloss (using indigo and conditioner for touch ups to keep the color fresh and stretching your indigo product)  and Hindigo gloss (henna dye released and then added indigo) last night.  Please let us know how it goes.
> 
> Here is what I learned.  And of course, this is probably already mentioned somewhere in the 30 eleven thousand pages of this thread!
> 
> _"For example, I find indigo glosses (indigo mixed straight with conditioner) are great on me, and the colour sticks around - very helpful if it fades on your roots at an alarming rate - I just stick the mix on the roots, and leave it for about 15 min (*any longer and my hair will go JET black*). I use about 3 tsp indigo to oh, maybe about 3 tbsp (is that the abbreviation for table spoon???!! that's what I meant) of condish.
> _ _
> A henndigo gloss also works well to....dye released henna, then indigo added when ready, and condish - sometimes this is all I do to touch up the colour, it can even work as a root treatment to keep the cost down!"_
> 
> This came from another hair board I have been reviewing.


Indigo glossing sounds very interesting! On what site did you find that? TIA!


----------



## Mestiza

sareca said:


> I never thought of glossing w/ indigo. To be honest, I still haven't tried henna glossing.  *But my test strands are soaking in lemon koolaid right now. I'll leave them for 30 minutes. If there's no color change I'll put them back for another 30.*



How did it the henna w/ lemon koolaid mix go?


----------



## Mestiza

Mestiza said:


> I just got caught up. I didn't realize that it had been so long since I posted in one of my favorite threads of all time.
> 
> I'm still using henna on my hair. The store did finally get the Jamila Henna that I requested. I used that a couple of times and like it, but not as much as my beloved Dulhan Henna.  I'm trying Karishma Herbal Henna (link below) at this very moment. There were little twigs in the powder,  but the mix that I made was smooth. I hope that my hair turns out okay.
> 
> http://www.jeetherbals.com/pr1.html



:update:

Overall, my hair did turn out good from using the Karishma Herbal Henna. It made my hair a little wavier than normal. I hated the twigs and other crap that was in that powder and b/c of that, won't be using it, anymore.  I bought some more Jamila Henna so that I can give it another try. I plan to use that on my next henna day.


----------



## carameldiva

Glad that it turned out well for you. I know how you feel about the twigs and stuff. I am using up some henna i bought last year on ebay- last 500g. It works well and is still fresh but it has the twigs and stuff. Soon as it is done- i will be using the Singh henna that i got from www.hennaking.com. Can't wait. Oh and i used the Rhassoul Clay that i got from www.hennasooq.com to cleanse my hair and scalp this morning. It was easy to prepare and quick. Made my curl pattern looser , more on the curlier and thick side. I love and and will alternate between this and the Shikakai powder.



Mestiza said:


> :update:
> 
> Overall, my hair did turn out good from using the Karishma Herbal Henna. It made my hair a little wavier than normal. I hated the twigs and other crap that was in that powder and b/c of that, won't be using it, anymore.  I bought some more Jamila Henna so that I can give it another try. I plan to use that on my next henna day.


----------



## mscocoface

Mestiza said:


> Indigo glossing sounds very interesting! On what site did you find that? TIA!



The Long Hair Forum, the other one.


----------



## 4mia

i did an indigo gloss last night i love this method muc hbetter than doing a henna plus indigo everytime i do know i need to henna at least 1x a month or so then i can do indigo glosses between, this will really stretch out the product for me 
thanks


----------



## mscocoface

4mia said:


> i did an indigo gloss last night i love this method muc hbetter than doing a henna plus indigo everytime i do know i need to henna at least 1x a month or so then i can do indigo glosses between, this will really stretch out the product for me
> thanks



Oh goody, this is what I am going to try when I need a touch up.  I just did my Indigo less than two weeks ago so I will do this in between Henna's too.


----------



## Mestiza

carameldiva said:


> Glad that it turned out well for you. I know how you feel about the twigs and stuff. I am using up some henna i bought last year on ebay- last 500g. It works well and is still fresh but it has the twigs and stuff. Soon as it is done- i will be using the Singh henna that i got from www.hennaking.com. Can't wait. Oh and i used the Rhassoul Clay that i got from www.hennasooq.com to cleanse my hair and scalp this morning. It was easy to prepare and quick. Made my curl pattern looser , more on the curlier and thick side. I love and and will alternate between this and the Shikakai powder.



Those twigs are nerve wracking. I washed my hair for a long time and still had a few twigs in it.   That Rhassoul Clay sounds nice.


----------



## Mestiza

mscocoface said:


> The Long Hair Forum, the other one.



Thanks!  I thought that it was The Long Hair Community, but I wasn't sure.


----------



## Joanna721

sareca said:


> Thanks! Yep, I'm texturized. According to the hennaforhair people, you can use body art quality henna on processed hair. You *can't *use compound henna (the kind sold in most stores) on processed hair. But I did test it first.
> 
> *Who should NOT use henna in their hair? *
> 
> 
> You should NOT put COMPOUND HENNA on hair that has been straightened, permed, dyed, or bleached in the previous year. The results can range from peculiar to catastrophic. Goat vomit green and swamp bottom black are the most common color results. If you use BODY ART QUALITY HENNA on your straightened, permed, dyed, or bleached hair, you'll probably do just fine, but test first!
> 
> If you have used ANY commercial hair dye in the previous year, harvest your hair from your hairbrush and henna your spare hair to see if you get the infamous green or if enough of the chemical residue has rinsed out that you get nice results!
> 
> 
> *Compound henna* over Synthetically Dyed Hair = DEAD HAIR!
> I do mean dead. You can't fix it.
> This is "shave your head and join a nunnery" dead hair!
> Start over. Grow it again.​
> *If you use body art quality henna on your hair, there won't be any problem.*​
> *http://www.mehandi.com/hair/hennahair.html*​


thank you for this sooooo much
I bought some henna from CVS (Henna Placenta) and I was gonna use it this weekend now Im so scared that Im goin straight to hennaforhair.com or mehandi cause um no shave ur head nunnery stuff for me...thnx ladies


----------



## sareca

Joanna721 said:


> thank you for this sooooo much
> I bought some henna from CVS (Henna Placenta) and I was gonna use it this weekend now Im so scared that Im goin straight to hennaforhair.com or mehandi cause um no shave ur head nunnery stuff for me...thnx ladies



 @ nunnery.  Yea, it's better safe than sorry.  http://www.HennaSooq.com sells body art quality (BAQ) henna also.


----------



## sareca

Ok so I decided against the koolaid, but I still got what I was after. 

The strand test from the koolaid wasn't shiny. It was still soft, elastic and otherwise in good condition but it didn't have any sheen at all.  Even without oil my hair has a sheen. 

I decided to go back to tumeric but add much much more than I did during my previous attempts. I used about half of one of those mccormick spice containers. Here are the results...







This one is part sun part shade and full shade.








I don' t know why, but you can actually see the color in natural door light. It's not over the top, but it's visible


----------



## carameldiva

I like it. question: How much shikakai do you add to your henna mix? I added 2.5 tablespoons to mine last time- is that too much or too little?




sareca said:


> Ok so I decided against the koolaid, but I still got what I was after.
> 
> The strand test from the koolaid wasn't shiny. It was still soft, elastic and otherwise in good condition but it didn't have any sheen at all.  Even without oil my hair has a sheen.
> 
> I decided to go back to tumeric but add much much more than I did during my previous attempts. I used about half of one of those mccormick spice containers. Here are the results...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This one is part sun part shade and full shade.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don' t know why, but you can actually see the color in natural door light. It's not over the top, but it's visible


----------



## sareca

carameldiva said:


> I like it. question: How much shikakai do you add to your henna mix? I added 2.5 tablespoons to mine last time- is that too much or too little?



I think it was about 1/4 cup ?? It was lot.


----------



## Mestiza

No sheen at all!?!  Well, I would've ditched the koolaid, too, Sareca.

The color of your hair is beautiful in all of those pics.  I can't decide which one I like more. This reminds me that I have a bag of Tumeric sitting in my freezer that I need to use.


----------



## Khadija.D.Carryl

I do agree, absolutely gorgeous 

Okay then I have a favor to ask of you. I can only take a very limited amount of requests for this because I only need a few pictures of hair results.

I would love to have in between details as well. Before and after shots of hair results using natural herbs. For sure of just henna, then one with henna and indigo, and then of someone that just uses cassia. I would need the picture in good condition and preferably the original picture. That way I can adjust as needed.
I am offering 100 grams of any powdered product per picture that is approved and used. Please do not PM me. I actually don't mind the PMs in general but for this, I don't really like the format. I prefer a direct email at [email protected]

Thank you ladies! I really appreciate the help. I apologize in advance for those pictures I won't be able to use, as I really like all of you and don't want anyone to take it personally.

Khadija


----------



## january noir

Khadija, Sareca or anyone with knowledge,

Could I use Cassia instead of henna and then apply my indigo?
Would the cassia bind to the strands just like henna as a foundation for indigo?

What are your thoughts and experiences

I like the idea of the indigogloss too.


----------



## Khadija.D.Carryl

Good morning,

As for the indogo gloss...hhhmmm we all know how fussy that indigo can be and really don't see what results would come from it being used alone. 

There is been a lot of talk about using cassia instead of henna along with the indigo. But I still have to verify some tests and information to confirm any of this.

My concern would be with this is how would you get brown tones using cassia and indigo? Most likely without the red of henna there won't be any brown results and that for cassia and indigo that would only be suitable for creating black tones.


----------



## january noir

Thanks for responding so quickly Khadija! 
See my responses.



Henna Sooq said:


> Good morning,
> 
> As for the indogo gloss...hhhmmm we all know how fussy that indigo can be and really don't see what results would come from it being used alone.
> 
> *I never had problem with applying indigo.  But because of my breakage issues, I need to add oils and conditioner to these natural products if I want to continue using them.  What would you recommend for me if I want black tones if not an indigogloss.*
> 
> There is been a lot of talk about using cassia instead of henna along with the indigo. But I still have to verify some tests and information to confirm any of this.
> 
> My concern would be with this is how would you get brown tones using cassia and indigo? Most likely without the red of henna there won't be any brown results and that for cassia and indigo that would only be suitable for creating black tones.
> 
> *I prefer the black tones so that would not be an issue for me unless it starts looking "witchy" on me.  I doubt it because I have deep caramel color skin.  I've read somewhere that Sareca uses indigo straight with no chaser!  I have never tried straight indigo because the resulting color is not desireable in some cases.*


----------



## Khadija.D.Carryl

I hear you for sure yes adding the oils is a must! especially with wanting to continue with the herbal products.

The indigo will still need some help to bind to the hair strand even if it is a gloss. Does anyone want to try to compare the results with a indigo gloss on hair? Also with adding another conditioning product you have to keep in mind that the indigo becomes a bit diluted.

Sareca, straight indigo with no chaser? I missed that one.

Maybe it keeps on binding well because Sareca has used henna as well many times...

We will get this straightened out! 

But basically what are you trying to achieve January Noir, being able to use more conditioners and oils in with the herbal product such as the indigo?


----------



## sareca

Henna Sooq said:


> Good morning,
> 
> As for the indogo gloss...hhhmmm we all know how fussy that indigo can be and really don't see what results would come from it being used alone.
> 
> There is been a lot of talk about using cassia instead of henna along with the indigo. But I still have to verify some tests and information to confirm any of this.
> 
> My concern would be with this is how would you get brown tones using cassia and indigo? Most likely without the red of henna there won't be any brown results and that for cassia and indigo that would only be suitable for creating black tones.


 
I'm inclined to agree. I've never tried it either but indigo *is *very picky.


----------



## sareca

Henna Sooq said:


> I hear you for sure yes adding the oils is a must! especially with wanting to continue with the herbal products.
> 
> The indigo will still need some help to bind to the hair strand even if it is a gloss. Does anyone want to try to compare the results with a indigo gloss on hair? Also with adding another conditioning product you have to keep in mind that the indigo becomes a bit diluted.
> 
> * Sareca, straight indigo with no chaser? I missed that one.*
> *
> Maybe it keeps on binding well because Sareca has used henna as well many times...*
> 
> We will get this straightened out!
> 
> But basically what are you trying to achieve January Noir, being able to use more conditioners and oils in with the herbal product such as the indigo?



Yes, but I had henna'd my hair for about 4 months (once/week) before I tried indigo. So the indigo definitely had something to build on.  I also throw in a henna treatment after about 3-4 straight indigo treatments. It'll start to look artificial after too many straight indigo treatments.  I do not recommended doing indigo without doing henna first. You won't be happy with it. 

You know what I love most about henna.  My hair has golden tones today, but I when I want the red back it's only a henna or two away. If I want the blue-black  back it's only a couple indigo's away!*  Love it!*


----------



## Khadija.D.Carryl

amazing Sareca

well said!


----------



## january noir

Yes, Khadija, this is what I am trying to achieve;
being able to use more conditioners and oils in plain indigo, no henna added.  I believe I have enough lawsone coating from previous treatments to just use the indigo as a gloss to keep my color "fresh."

Bonjour Sareca!  Thanks for getting back to us so quickly!
See my responses below.



sareca said:


> Yes, but I had henna'd my hair for about 4 months (once/week) before I tried indigo. So the indigo definitely had something to build on. I also throw in a henna treatment after about 3-4 straight indigo treatments. It'll start to look artificial after too many straight indigo treatments. I do not recommended doing indigo with doing henna first. You won't be happy with it.
> 
> *I have been using henna & indigo for some time now, so my hair is well "lawsoned" if that is a word!*  *I am aware that indigo alone produces a tone that is not desireable.*
> 
> You know what I love most about henna. My hair has golden tones today, but I *when I want the red back it's only a henna or two away. If I want the blue-black back it's only a couple indigo's away! Love it!*
> 
> *That's what I thought too!*


----------



## sareca

january noir said:


> Yes, Khadija, this is what I am trying to achieve;
> being able to use more conditioners and oils in plain indigo, no henna added.  I believe I have enough lawsone coating from previous treatments to just use the indigo as a gloss to keep my color "fresh."
> 
> Bonjour Sareca!  Thanks for getting back to us so quickly!
> See my responses below.



You're ready... go for it! If you're at all unsure strand test, but I didn't. As long as you're using the same brand of indigo you should be good to go.  Also indigo isn't as drying as henna. I'm not sure if that's just me, but you probably don't need the conditioner. I'm still thinking it will dilute the color more than you want. Oil yes, conditioner... eh...

Have you tried conditioning first? I've found my hair is very happy (drynesswise) when I put a moisturizing conditoner on my dry hair, bag it, sit under the dryer for 15 minutes, rinse, towel dry, *then *indigo.  It's kinda like combating the dryness before the battle begins. 

HTH


----------



## january noir

YES! 
I am going to add some oil to my indigo mix and try it. 
I only purchase and use henna/indigo products from Henna Sooq and Catherine.

Love, love, love the conditioning-first tip! Now why didn't I think of that? 
That would also help with my breakage issue with henna.
You are fantastic! I just sent you a PM...



sareca said:


> You're ready... go for it! If you're at all unsure strand test, but I didn't. As long as you're using the same brand of indigo you should be good to go. Also indigo isn't as drying as henna. I'm not sure if that's just me, but you probably don't need the conditioner. I'm still thinking it will dilute the color more than you want. Oil yes, conditioner... eh...
> 
> Have you tried conditioning first? I've found my hair is very happy (drynesswise) when I put a moisturizing conditoner on my dry hair, bag it, sit under the dryer for 15 minutes, rinse, towel dry, *then *indigo. It's kinda like combating the dryness before the battle begins.
> 
> HTH


----------



## Khadija.D.Carryl

Sareca, that is a really great tip!! Let us know January Noir how it turns out.


----------



## Snuckles

sareca said:


> You're ready... go for it! If you're at all unsure strand test, but I didn't. As long as you're using the same brand of indigo you should be good to go. Also indigo isn't as drying as henna. I'm not sure if that's just me, but you probably don't need the conditioner. I'm still thinking it will dilute the color more than you want. Oil yes, conditioner... eh...
> 
> *Have you tried conditioning first? I've found my hair is very happy (drynesswise) when I put a moisturizing conditoner on my dry hair, bag it, sit under the dryer for 15 minutes, rinse, towel dry, then indigo.* It's kinda like combating the dryness before the battle begins.
> 
> HTH


 
I wonder if this would work well with a henna treatment as well.  Or does henna need to be applied to dry hair?  Anyone?


----------



## sareca

Snuckles said:


> I wonder if this would work well with a henna treatment as well.  Or does henna need to be applied to dry hair?  Anyone?



I always do henna, indigo, alma, shikakai on damp hair. Oil rinses work great with henna or without. I love it so much I started a thread. http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=154073


----------



## Khadija.D.Carryl

Many people apply henna and any herbal treatments onto damp hair. I prefer that personally as I find it easier to apply. Damp as in towel dry.


----------



## Snuckles

Cool!  I've been applying a henna paste to my dry hair.  Next week, I'll pre-poo then henna on damp hair.  I like the idea of attacking the dryness issue before it starts.  Thanks ladies!


----------



## carameldiva

i just did a henna treatment- i included yogurt this time thanks to the advice of some friends on this board and another that i frequent. It was a much smoother application. Can't wait to see my results tommorrow. I already have another batch ready for next time. 

ETA: I just washed it out after 1 hour heat and 4 hours wrap with baggy and satin scarf. I rinsed with water. Washed with black soap and conditioned with SalonCare Sparkling Apples and Pears. I definitely have a texture change this time- it has to be the yogurt. But i am happy. The henna mix was very easy to wash out and the only issue now is how to where my hair. I think my wash and go days are over. My fro is not sitting right at this time. Maybe i'll pull it back or maybe i will leave it be. Have to wait til it dries to decide.


----------



## Snuckles

carameldiva said:


> i just did a henna treatment- i included yogurt this time thanks to the advice of some friends on this board and another that i frequent. It was a much smoother application. Can't wait to see my results tommorrow. I already have another batch ready for next time.
> 
> ETA: I just washed it out after 1 hour heat and 4 hours wrap with baggy and satin scarf. I rinsed with water. Washed with black soap and conditioned with SalonCare Sparkling Apples and Pears. *I definitely have a texture change this time- it has to be the yogurt.* But i am happy. The henna mix was very easy to wash out and the only issue now is how to where my hair. I think my wash and go days are over. My fro is not sitting right at this time. Maybe i'll pull it back or maybe i will leave it be. Have to wait til it dries to decide.


 
Is this what adding yogurt to the mix supposed to do?  Change your texture?


----------



## kaykaybobay

Just wondering how long does henna have to stay on hair to get the benefits?


----------



## carameldiva

Another young lady at another board said that it would change my texture and loosen my curl pattern. It is also good for conditioning and smoothing frizzies and i think keeping dandruff at bay as well.



Snuckles said:


> Is this what adding yogurt to the mix supposed to do?  Change your texture?


----------



## carameldiva

I would say at least 2- 4 hours.



kaykaybobay said:


> Just wondering how long does henna have to stay on hair to get the benefits?


----------



## Khadija.D.Carryl

Yes do keep henna on for at least 2-4 hours to get the benefits of henna.

Henna does control dandruff and rid you of it. There are a lot of medical benefits when it comes to henna. For sure your hair's curl pattern should loosen when using henna.


----------



## january noir

Snuckles said:


> Cool! I've been applying a henna paste to my dry hair. Next week, I'll pre-poo then henna on damp hair. I like the idea of attacking the dryness issue before it starts. Thanks ladies!


 
I just did a "hendigo" treatment this weekend on damp hair.  

I applied Nexxus Humectress to dry hair and sat under a heat cap for 30 minutes.
Rinsed and sqeezed out the excess water until hair was damp and then applied my hendigo.
Saran-wrapped and kept hendigo on for 2 hours.
After rinsing the hendigo out of my hair, I did an oil rinse with EVOO and then did another deep condition with ORS Replenishing Pak
Rollerset and sat under the dryer and ....WOW!  My hair is moist with very little breakage or shedding.  My SO said, "your hair looks nice!" .  I am 6 weeks post and the NG is getting a little nappy...this worked like a charm.
Thanks Sareca and Khadijah!


----------



## Khadija.D.Carryl

WELCOME
BIG SMILES!!


----------



## Avia62

You Ladies Are The Bomb!!!!!

I’m officially a “Henna Head”!!!!  After much reading and re-reading of your post on henna I took the plunge! I did it last night right after I relaxed my hair. The henna went on pretty easily....just made sure I did not get it all over the place I used a big towel to cover the vanity. I am so very pleased and excited. Washing out the henna was not too difficult after which I conditioned my hair. My hair is so strong!!! I had a very little hair shed while putting my hair in braids. I picked up a couple of the hairs that did come out, pulling on them to see if they were weak. It took extra undue pressure to finally get those hairs to snap! I could not believe the strength that henna has given my hair. My hair was not hard but it did let me know that it was in charge and not weak anymore!  The henna also did a very nice job on those stubborn grey hairs in the front.... they are now a very pretty copper red!!! Thank you again ladies for sharing the wealth of information from the tips, different henna types, amla hair oil, Vatika oil etc!!!!!!! I could go on. I am so very happy with my results!!!!!!!!! Again, you all are the BOMB!!!!!:notworthy


----------



## sareca

Yay!!  Congrats


----------



## SpyCats

Henna Sooq said:


> I have been using henna for so many years now and I have never noticed any build up. I just find that the color pretty much gets settled and maintains a good consistency. Yes you do have to wash it out very well to make you get it all out or then you will see more paste coming out into your drain. It isn't washing color out of your hair, it is the actually herbs still being washed out. *It takes me a couple of good washes 2-3 to get everything out if I don't do it well enough the first time*.


 
I have 4b hair and it would get VERY VERY tangled if I did this, and I wash my hair in sections. I have henna'd before and my hair was so dry afterwards and I know it's because I didn't shampoo my hair enough. Do you recommend a shampoo that isn't drying so that I could shampoo 2-3 times? Could I conditioner wash in order to remove the herbs from my hair.


----------



## carameldiva

I finally found a local indian store close to my job. I got at least a kilo of henna( mumtaz(1 bx), dulhan(4 bx), Karishma (3pks) ), I got 3 bxs of amla powder, 3 bx of shikakai powder, 3 bxs of aritha and that's it. Most of the boxes were a hundred grams but a few were 150 g. I am very pleased with my purchases. It is called Indo-pak Spices, it is located in Herndon, Va and the phone number is 703-709-5842. It is in the K-mart Center. They got good reviews online.


----------



## destiny616

blkbutterflyz0301 said:


> I have 4b hair and it would get VERY VERY tangled if I did this, and I wash my hair in sections. I have henna'd before and my hair was so dry afterwards and I know it's because I didn't shampoo my hair enough. Do you recommend a shampoo that isn't drying so that I could shampoo 2-3 times? Could I conditioner wash in order to remove the herbs from my hair.


 

i'm not henna sooq or one of the resident gurus and i don't post pictures but i can offer what works for me

try repeated conditioner washes with vo5 conditioner it will remove all traces of henna


----------



## SpyCats

destiny616 said:


> i'm not henna sooq or one of the resident gurus and i don't post pictures but i can offer what works for me
> 
> *try repeated conditioner washes with vo5 conditioner it will remove all traces of henna*


 
REALLY?!  I will try that


----------



## destiny616

blkbutterflyz0301 said:


> REALLY?!  I will try that


 

yes, it really works. the vo5 also helps to soften and detangle the hair after henna.  make sure you fully saturate the hair with the conditioner. it usualy takes me 3-4 rinses to remove all of the henna.


----------



## january noir

Add another convert to the list...
Welcome to the "Henna Heads" Avia!
Ain't it grand?! 




Avia62 said:


> You Ladies Are The Bomb!!!!!
> 
> I’m officially a “Henna Head”!!!!  After much reading and re-reading of your post on henna I took the plunge! I did it last night right after I relaxed my hair. The henna went on pretty easily....just made sure I did not get it all over the place I used a big towel to cover the vanity. I am so very pleased and excited. Washing out the henna was not too difficult after which I conditioned my hair. My hair is so strong!!! I had a very little hair shed while putting my hair in braids. I picked up a couple of the hairs that did come out, pulling on them to see if they were weak. It took extra undue pressure to finally get those hairs to snap! I could not believe the strength that henna has given my hair. My hair was not hard but it did let me know that it was in charge and not weak anymore!  The henna also did a very nice job on those stubborn grey hairs in the front.... they are now a very pretty copper red!!! Thank you again ladies for sharing the wealth of information from the tips, different henna types, amla hair oil, Vatika oil etc!!!!!!! I could go on. I am so very happy with my results!!!!!!!!! Again, you all are the BOMB!!!!!:notworthy


----------



## Avia62

january noir said:


> Add another convert to the list...
> Welcome to the "Henna Heads" Avia!
> Ain't it grand?!


 
Yes, January Noir, it's Wonderful!  I just wish I had known about the benefits years ago! I pressed my hair out yesterday with an electric pressing comb and it came out so silky, smooth and extra bouncy!  I kept pulling on it to see if it would shed but it did not.  My hair has NEVER been like this not even as a little girl with all natural hair.  I could never understand why my hair just did not seem to be as strong or have that extra strength but has made a world of difference. I told my daughter about my experience so when she comes home I'd be doing her hair as well. My only concern is that I've become a "PJ"! I hope I don't have to go to therapy for this!Maybe not since henna has so many benefits ......I can stop lurking in these threads!


----------



## january noir

Sorry Avia,

These threads and this site are like reverse-kryptonite.  
You can't NOT come back! 

One thing to mention, do some pre-conditioning or oil rinses + post DCs to make sure your hair remains hydrated before and after your treatments. 



Avia62 said:


> Yes, January Noir, it's Wonderful! I just wish I had known about the benefits years ago! I pressed my hair out yesterday with an electric pressing comb and it came out so silky, smooth and extra bouncy! I kept pulling on it to see if it would shed but it did not. My hair has NEVER been like this not even as a little girl with all natural hair. I could never understand why my hair just did not seem to be as strong or have that extra strength but has made a world of difference. I told my daughter about my experience so when she comes home I'd be doing her hair as well. My only concern is that I've become a "PJ"! I hope I don't have to go to therapy for this!Maybe not since henna has so many benefits ......I can stop lurking in these threads!


----------



## Avia62

january noir said:


> Sorry Avia,
> 
> These threads and this site are like reverse-kryptonite.
> You can't NOT come back!
> 
> One thing to mention, do some pre-conditioning or oil rinses + post DCs to make sure your hair remains hydrated before and after your treatments.


 
Thanks for the tip!  I made sure I put amla, eevo and emu oil in my hair before and after! Shhh.... I'm trying not to let these Texas oil barrons know how much oil I've got!They may want to charge me some new tax, limit my oil intake and start watching my UPS deliveries!!!


----------



## january noir

Avia62 said:


> Thanks for the tip! I made sure I put amla, eevo and emu oil in my hair before and after! Shhh.... I'm trying not to let these Texas oil barrons know how much oil I've got!They may want to charge me some new tax, limit my oil intake and start watching my UPS deliveries!!!


 
Good!
     Your Oil "secret" is safe here!


----------



## Khadija.D.Carryl

Avia congrats! I am really happy!


Destiny gave some great advice on the conditioning for sure drop the shampoo then and use a conditioner. Make it ONE really good wash even lay in a bath tub and make sure. Let the conditoner sit on your hair for awhile at least 10-15 mins while relaxing in the tub and try again to wash it all out and then put some nice deep leave in conditioner again like a cream type works well or a hair oil.

I hope this really helps. try it out. I forgot about the over washing because yes that doesn't help at all.


----------



## Avia62

Henna Sooq said:


> Avia congrats! I am really happy!
> 
> 
> Destiny gave some great advice on the conditioning for sure drop the shampoo then and use a conditioner. Make it ONE really good wash even lay in a bath tub and make sure. Let the conditoner sit on your hair for awhile at least 10-15 mins while relaxing in the tub and try again to wash it all out and then put some nice deep leave in conditioner again like a cream type works well or a hair oil.
> 
> I hope this really helps. try it out. I forgot about the over washing because yes that doesn't help at all.


 
Thank you for the advice Henna Sooq!!!! I will make sure to try that. I am known for sleeping in conditioner with my plastic baggie as well. Yep, it was me, I was just lurking and checking out your website. Very very nice and interesting too! Thank you again for the advice.


----------



## loved

*Indian Stores in DC, MD, VA*

Are there Indian stores in the DC metro area or is there a list of B&M stores where I can travel to buy henna in the area?


----------



## january noir

*Re: Indian Stores in DC, MD, VA*



loved said:


> Are there henna stores in the DC metro area or is there a list of B&M stores where I can travel to buy henna in the area?


 
Hi Loved!
Might I suggest you order your henna products from the following:

Henna Sooq 
http://www.hennasooq.com/

Or
Mehandi
http://www.mehandi.com/

You'll be sure to get the purist, high quality henna; you'll never have to guess that you have the right stuff! 


I know some people buy from indian shops and grocers, but I personally prefer to buy from these people.  They are reputable and the henna/indigo is excellent.  No twigs, unknown additives, etc.

JMHO


----------



## sweetnlow06

Thanks Sareca and Khadijah!

Adding oils to my henna and indigo mix did the trick. I added amla oil to the henna and also to the indigo and this worked a lot better. I used a little Vatika oil in the henna for color release. I also, pre DC'd. My hair has almost no breakage lately. Well, looks like I'm back with my Henna/Indigo. 

I'm an excited about this because those semi-perm rinses only last a couple of weeks and not one day more. 

THANKS AGAIN!!!!


----------



## Khadija.D.Carryl

welcome!! that is really good to hear


----------



## carameldiva

I have a henna treatment on my hair right now. Last week's was the best ever. I will leave this week's on longer and see what happens. I will post my results in the a.m.


----------



## Khadija.D.Carryl

okay see you in the "a.m" !


----------



## carameldiva

okay- i rinsed it out in the shower. It was a very easy rinse out. I litely shampooed with Saloncare Wild Cherry Shampoo and then Conditioned with Salon Care Wild Cherry Conditioner. My hair felt very silky and smooth. My curls are about the same as last time. Very little shedding/no breakage. I have a bit more of a reddish tint too. I am very pleased.

Only issue- i made it too thin so after several hours, it started to leak. That was my only issue though.


----------



## carameldiva

I did another henna treatment last nite. Rinsed it out this a.m. This time i only rinsed with water and then i deep conditioned for an hour with heat ( i used cholesterol/glycerine then 20 mins later added cholesterol mixed with yogurt, honey and castor oil). Great results, hair is soft and thick and full. Curls are really popping out. I love it. Next time i will be trying my first batch of the Singh henna that i purchased from www.hennaking.com . The dye released so fast when i made it. Can't wait to see my results next week.


----------



## Empress Yahudah

Ok I read the *WHOLE THREAD  *
Such great info I just recieved my package of Henna/Indigo/Amla powder in the mail so this weekend ill be doing them

Im hoping to achieve Black/Jet Black color ..and over time if it doesnt happen the first time Shine and Thickness 

I love the idea of prepooing, rinsing out and the applying henna to combat dryness Thanx Sareca and Henna Sooq.. I think ill try that.


----------



## brenda55

is there a you tube actually showing how to henna your hair?


----------



## mscocoface

brenda55 said:


> is there a you tube actually showing how to henna your hair?




The website mentioned in this thread has a good tutorial.  I thought there was someone who did post a youtube about this but I cannot remember.  If I find it I will post.  It is just like putting a relaxer in the head if that makes any sense.  You have to coat every single strand of hair.

Here is a tutorial on a website: http://www.hennaforhair.com/techniques/index.html


----------



## Khadija.D.Carryl

Yes henna for hair did post a video tutorial on You Tube. It's okay, but you don't see the technique of you doing it on your own. That would be a good video as I am sure the majority of us have to do it on our own and don't always have help.

It's worth watching to get a good visual.


----------



## mscocoface

*Okay who is going to do the first henna do it yourself tutorial on you tube?*

Come on ladies who is game?  I don't have the set up for it and I am in protective styles for a minute.


----------



## Khadija.D.Carryl

That would truly be a great video !!


----------



## MariposaSexyGirl

*I'm kinda scared too try new things. Does someone know a way to make a super moisturized cocktail of it?If so can you pm it to me or writing it on this board is fine. I want to try it.*


----------



## sareca

mscocoface said:


> *Okay who is going to do the first henna do it yourself tutorial on you tube?*
> 
> Come on ladies who is game?  I don't have the set up for it and I am in protective styles for a minute.



Not I, said the girl always struggling with her weight, the camera adds 10lbs.


----------



## sareca

MissMadaam said:


> Ok I read the *WHOLE THREAD  *
> Such great info I just recieved my package of Henna/Indigo/Amla powder in the mail so this weekend ill be doing them
> 
> Im hoping to achieve Black/Jet Black color ..and over time if it doesnt happen the first time Shine and Thickness
> 
> I love the idea of prepooing, rinsing out and the applying henna to combat dryness Thanx Sareca and Henna Sooq.. I think ill try that.



:woohoo2: Let's us know how it goes!


----------



## sareca

MariposaSexyGirl said:


> *I'm kinda scared too try new things. Does someone know a way to make a super moisturized cocktail of it?If so can you pm it to me or writing it on this board is fine. I want to try it.*



DC with moisturizing conditioner and heat helps me a lot. 
http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showpost.php?p=2822269&postcount=2155


----------



## january noir

sareca said:


> DC with moisturizing conditioner and heat helps me a lot.
> http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showpost.php?p=2822269&postcount=2155


 

Sareca, your hair is .  It gets more beautiful everyday!
You are my hair idol.
:notworthy


----------



## carameldiva

Got a henna treatment in right now. I used Singh henna from www.hennaking.com and the dye released in a few mins. I added shikakai powder, aritha, amla, fo-ti powder, hony, yogurt, lil oil, lil hot water. My palms stained orange, ok. Can't wait to see the end result in a couple of hours. I am so excited. Made next weeks' batch and the week after.


----------



## sareca

january noir said:


> Sareca, your hair is .  It gets more beautiful everyday!
> You are my hair idol.
> :notworthy



 :blush3:


----------



## sareca

carameldiva said:


> Got a henna treatment in right now. I used Singh henna from www.hennaking.com and the dye released in a few mins. I added shikakai powder, aritha, amla, fo-ti powder, hony, yogurt, lil oil, lil hot water. My palms stained orange, ok. Can't wait to see the end result in a couple of hours. I am so excited. Made next weeks' batch and the week after.



I use vinyl gloves.Henna is used to tattoo skin so it will definitely stain your hands.  Sounds like a good mix.  Let us know how it goes.


----------



## carameldiva

I definitely got a lot more red this time. You can see it and it is vibrant. My hair was a little dry after the wash so i applied conditioner and added glycerine. Everything went right back to normal. Hair is soft, vibrant and uuuuber thick. I love it. The Singh henna is a winner.

I left the henna on for about 5.5 hours and sat under the dryer for 2 maybe 2 1/2 of those.


----------



## Empress Yahudah

Um Sareca..... I just did my henna/indigo/amla last night and took ur advice about pre conditioning my dry hair first then applying it on damp hair to combat dryness and tangles.... 
Can I just tell u how BOMB U R :notworthy 
My hair came out wonderful... NO DRYNESS   NO TANGLES .....AT ALL 

I was so shocked cuz a month or so ago I did henna and I dont know if it was the brand or not applying it on pre-conditioned damp hair or both but my hair was so hard, tangled, and took week to recover 

This was the first time I tried Indigo and Amla powder and this time I used Jamila henna...my hair is actualy softer and silkier now and the Indigo took realy well  
Im in hair heaven now


----------



## Khadija.D.Carryl

I am so happy to hear about everyone's great henna treatments these last few days!! Great.


----------



## kaykaybobay

ello all-

Just curious to know if anyone has experienced too soft hair from using henna?  I cant decide if my hair is the bad mushy that could break.  It doesnt seem to be breaking though, I do have shedding because I tend to shed more hair when its warm weather.  I am pretty much natural I guess, I did a tex lax almost 2 years ago.  I was using henna everyweek for about a month, I havent recently due to time.  I guess maybe the henna is working like it should so my hair is nice and soft.  I washed it just on friday and I noticed I didnt need much moisturizer at all.  I have a hard time telling what exactly is the mushy hair that may need some protein, I hope I dont need that because past protein treatments just wrecked my poor hair.


----------



## lunabelle

In reading all of these great reviews I have got to try this now. I want to use the indigo/alma/henna mix since I love jet black hair. Anybody have a good moisturizing recipe that will help achieve the jet black look. Also, how much of it(like how many cups or tbsp) do you use? Can't wait to hop on the Henna train!!


----------



## Khadija.D.Carryl

As for the herbs, the amount you need depends on the thickness of your hair and length. So if you can let us know that we can give you a good idea of how much you are going to use.


----------



## lunabelle

Henna Sooq said:


> As for the herbs, the amount you need depends on the thickness of your hair and length. So if you can let us know that we can give you a good idea of how much you are going to use.


 
Ok, I have medium density hair. Its a little below sl in the front and a little below apl in the back. Thanks!! I'm so excited.


----------



## Khadija.D.Carryl

Okay great! Sounds like your total amount of herbs you will use for one application should be around 150 grams.
If you are doing a one step process it won't be as black, but if you use your henna and amla first and then do your indigo then it will be more of a deep black.
If you do a one step process around 150 grams will be used and if you do a 2-step process then you will need 150 grams of each (about).

Hope that helps!

Khadija


----------



## lunabelle

Henna Sooq said:


> Okay great! Sounds like your total amount of herbs you will use for one application should be around 150 grams.
> If you are doing a one step process it won't be as black, but if you use your henna and amla first and then do your indigo then it will be more of a deep black.
> If you do a one step process around 150 grams will be used and if you do a 2-step process then you will need 150 grams of each (about).
> 
> Hope that helps!
> 
> Khadija


 
Ok, so 150 grams of henna,150 grams of amla and 150 of indigo. Is that right? What do I mix with the powders for moisture? Any honey or oils? Also, do I need a little acv for the color deposit?


----------



## carameldiva

crimsonvixen said:


> Ok, so 150 grams of henna,150 grams of amla and 150 of indigo. Is that right? What do I mix with the powders for moisture? Any honey or oils? Also, do I need a little acv for the color deposit?



I think Khadija is saying that you may need between 100-150g of henna, 50g of amla powder, i mix honey and yogurt and a little hot water  and a lil acv with my henna as well as any other herbs i have on hand. I put the henna in the oven on 200 to speed up the dye release.  Let it sit out for a few hours and then Apply and sit under the dryer for an hour or so. Leave it on for a few more hours. Rinse, shampoo, condition, deep condition.  then i think you use 100-150 g of indigo.


----------



## Khadija.D.Carryl

Yes exactly, thanks Carameldiva. Her recipe is amazing! So definetely go with that. I did mean that all in all with all the herbs you are using mixed together that the final amount would be about 150 grams or so. But like carameldiva has said her explanation is better detailed.

Sorry for sounding confusing. Thanks!


----------



## NaturalJoy

Hello Henna Queens!

I have been stalking/skimming this thread for QUITE some time and have FINALLY decided to jump on the band wagon and go for it. I ordered some powders and now I am ready to get to mixin 

I have read MANY posts and heard some great info. Now I am wondering what I should do from here. In the interest of time (see headline under my screen name ) I was hoping some of you ladies could help me come up w/ a great non-drying mixture. I have 4a shoulder length natural hair (stretched). Right now I have 200g of henna 100g of Cassia, 100g of alma powder, and 100g of walnut husks. I am of course trying to strengthen and condition my hair, however I would also like a shiny dark aburn-like color. I want to try and keep things simle for my first time, so am not ready to commit to indigo, so I figured I would get the body henna and darken it. Also, I would really like to avoid the dryness that some ladies spoke of in the earlier portion of the thread.  

Now for the Questions
1. How much of each product should I use?
2. Should I mix the Cassia in w/ the Henna or just Henna is fine?
3. What oils should I add and when?
4. Should I put any other herbs or other things in?
5. How long should I let the henna sit before applying?
6. How long should I leave it on?


----------



## january noir

1st things 1st!

DEEP CONDITION your hair before your treatment.
OIL RINSE your hair
APPLY HENNA mix (mix should contain oil/and or conditioner) to wet (not dripping) or damp hair




NaturalJoy said:


> Hello Henna Queens!
> 
> I have been stalking/skimming this thread for QUITE some time and have FINALLY decided to jump on the band wagon and go for it. I ordered some powders and now I am ready to get to mixin
> 
> I have read MANY posts and heard some great info. Now I am wondering what I should do from here. In the interest of time (see headline under my screen name ) I was hoping some of you ladies could help me come up w/ a great non-drying mixture. I have 4a shoulder length natural hair (stretched). Right now I have 200g of henna 100g of Cassia, 100g of alma powder, and 100g of walnut husks. I am of course trying to strengthen and condition my hair, however I would also like a shiny dark aburn-like color. I want to try and keep things simle for my first time, so am not ready to commit to indigo, so I figured I would get the body henna and darken it. Also, I would really like to avoid the dryness that some ladies spoke of in the earlier portion of the thread.
> 
> Now for the Questions
> 1. How much of each product should I use?
> 2. Should I mix the Cassia in w/ the Henna or just Henna is fine?
> 3. What oils should I add and when?
> 4. Should I put any other herbs or other things in?
> 5. How long should I let the henna sit before applying?
> 6. How long should I leave it on?


----------



## january noir

NaturalJoy said:


> Now for the Questions
> 1. How much of each product should I use?
> 2. Should I mix the Cassia in w/ the Henna or just Henna is fine?
> 3. What oils should I add and when?
> 4. Should I put any other herbs or other things in?
> 5. How long should I let the henna sit before applying?
> 6. How long should I leave it on?


 

100 grams should be enough especially if you are adding oils conditioners, etc.
Not sure (someone else will have to answer)
Olive, Amla, Coconut, etc.
I don't
8 hours min, overnight is best.  Let sit in warmest area of your home
2 1/2 - 3 hours (4 hours max) with hair wrapped in saran wrap and a plastic bonnet without heat.  I don't use heat - other people do.


----------



## NaturalJoy

Thanks so much January Noir! I thought I was going to have to bump for replies.

Can anyone else fill in the gaps or add anything?


----------



## Khadija.D.Carryl

good morning,

I'll fill in the gaps.

2. You can add cassia but keep in mind the color tone of the henna might not be as an intense red if you are looking for as red as possible especially for on dark hair then use straight henna. Usually on lighter colored hair you can see the difference when using cassia and henna together. 

5. I wanted to add that you don't necessarily have to let it sit for 8 hours. This depends on which type of henna you are using. For Jamila yes overnight is good. For indian or yemeni about 6-8 hours, but I really only mix my indian henna up and use after 2 hours myself and it still is fine. For moroccan henna it is the quickest so never let it sit more then 6 hours at all. It's best to use that within 1-2 hours of mixing.

Hope this helps and happy henna'ing!


----------



## NaturalJoy

Henna Sooq said:


> good morning,
> 
> I'll fill in the gaps.
> 
> 2. You can add cassia but keep in mind the color tone of the henna might not be as an intense red if you are looking for as red as possible especially for on dark hair then use straight henna. Usually on lighter colored hair you can see the difference when using cassia and henna together.
> 
> 5. I wanted to add that you don't necessarily have to let it sit for 8 hours. This depends on which type of henna you are using. For Jamila yes overnight is good. For indian or yemeni about 6-8 hours, but I really only mix my indian henna up and use after 2 hours myself and it still is fine. For moroccan henna it is the quickest so never let it sit more then 6 hours at all. It's best to use that within 1-2 hours of mixing.
> 
> Hope this helps and happy henna'ing!


 
Thank you much, that help ALOT! I will come back tomorrow with my results!


----------



## mscocoface

I did the Indigo glossing this past week and I really liked how it turned out.  It covered the grays and in some areas made them darker.  I could have kept it on longer but I was in a hurry.

I think for me this is a good routine when I am unable to do a whole head of henna and then Indigo.

I only did the front since I was redoing the cornrows.  Coloring came out black but not blue black which is what I wanted.


----------



## Khadija.D.Carryl

welcome!

MsCoCoface, so you did just a straight indigo gloss right? What were your proportions? and what steps did you follow to prepare it?

That sounds need. Some other ladies started using cassia along with indigo as well. If you already have henne build up like I am sure you do since you already have previously used henna, then the indigo or indigo gloss sticks nicely. Let us know if you get any fading, either more quickly or about the same as usual.

This sounds like a great way to stretch out the indigo more. Did you find that you were able to use a bit less?


----------



## Lucia

NaturalJoy said:


> Hello Henna Queens!
> 
> I have been stalking/skimming this thread for QUITE some time and have FINALLY decided to jump on the band wagon and go for it. I ordered some powders and now I am ready to get to mixin
> 
> I have read MANY posts and heard some great info. Now I am wondering what I should do from here. In the interest of time (see headline under my screen name ) I was hoping some of you ladies could help me come up w/ a great non-drying mixture. I have 4a shoulder length natural hair (stretched). Right now I have 200g of henna 100g of Cassia, 100g of alma powder, and 100g of walnut husks. I am of course trying to strengthen and condition my hair, however I would also like a shiny dark aburn-like color. I want to try and keep things simle for my first time, so am not ready to commit to indigo, so I figured I would get the body henna and darken it. Also, I would really like to avoid the dryness that some ladies spoke of in the earlier portion of the thread.
> 
> Now for the Questions
> 1. How much of each product should I use?
> 2. Should I mix the Cassia in w/ the Henna or just Henna is fine?
> 3. What oils should I add and when?
> 4. Should I put any other herbs or other things in?
> 5. How long should I let the henna sit before applying?
> 6. How long should I leave it on?


 

1. How much of each product should I use?
When you order on the websites they give you an idea how much henna you'll need for the thickness and length of your hair. It will say waist length use x amount, thick hair uses up more product that med, or fine so take both thicknes and length into your estimate. 

2. Should I mix the Cassia in w/ the Henna or just Henna is fine?
If you just want a gloss/shine and not change your haircolour then just the Cassia. If you wnat to change your colour a little bit or alot use the henna alone. If you want brown or black you'll have to mix henna and indigo for dark browns for black use henna=red first then follow it with pure indigo. The Cassia is like a clear gloss, it gives the shine and some of the strenghtening of henna w/o changing your natural hair colour, so you don't need to use both at the same time, but can alternate if you want. 

3. What oils should I add and when?
I use a turp=special carrier oils, that help the henna develop more. to get tho most out of your colour. 

4. Should I put any other herbs or other things in?
Some people use yogurt, or boil the water with tea, red or black tea, there are diff. recipes on the site too. 
I use red tea and dextrose (to make a smoother paste so it sticks to the hair) to mix the henna/indigo and I get a dark brown/black clolour with a red shine in the sun. I do my deep conditioning treatments before the most important one, and after the henna. 

5. How long should I let the henna sit before applying?
at least half a day or overnight is best in a plastic bowel that you won't re-use for food. 

6. How long should I leave it on?
at least 2 hours to get the benefits but the longer you leave it in the more it penetrates the hair shaft. max=overnight. I wouldn't leave it in longer. 

here's a site w/ good body art quality henna
http://www.mehandi.com/


----------



## RosesBlack

I think I am finally ready to henna I have some questions and my search fu is weak today.

How long before or after touching up my relaxer should I wait to henna?

Also if I'm doing henna should I skip my other hardcore protein treatments until I see how my hair reacts?

Thanks


----------



## NaturalJoy

I have my first henna application on my head marinating!!! I will post in a few hours after I wash. I am so excited


----------



## Nola Darling

I just mixed up my henna! Woohoo!


----------



## nomadpixi

*Henna Straightening???*

Since the search function is not working, I need to ask...

Has anyone else had UNWANTED straightening upon using Henna? I think I have. I have virtually no curl left in my previously slightly texlaxed hair. In addition, Silk Elements left my hair so lifeless I'm trying to decide if I should go back to Motions. DE has left me in between Silk Elements and Motions in curl, but my hair still feels pretty weak, despite lots of TLC and moisture. My hair now looks actually painfully thin. It's sort of healthy since I've been on no heat for 6 months, but I think my hair was actually in better shape before the henna. I've lost so much hair I'm seriously thinking of cutting it (I have no one to impress anymore, I can just wear a wig.). I'm actually quite disappointed in my hair. It's 3 inches from APL, but it is so thin it's really not very pretty to me.

I'm also not crazy about the mess it causes (I'm renting), so if anyone has any answers, I'm all ears. Will rollerseting help? I don't have a proper dryer, so it would have to be airdry rollersets. HELP!


----------



## NaturalJoy

Whoo-hoo, my first henna application was a complete success from start to finish. The application was suprisingly easy and the henna washed right out after a few rinsings. The color wasn't bad either for my first try, although I would like to play around more in the future. Nonetheless, my hair is soft, strong, and more shiny than I anticipated for my first try and my curls have more definition!!!  Henna is EXACTLY what I needed and I am hooked from here on out. I am just mad I waited this long to give it try  Oh well, better late then never...

Thank you to the ladies who gave me personal advice and thank you Serca for starting this thread (you are one of my Hair Idols ). 

HAHAHA, I sound like I am accepting an award... "and the Henna award goes to..."


----------



## carameldiva

NaturalJoy- I am glad that you had such a great experience.


----------



## carameldiva

*Re: Henna Straightening???*



nomadpixi said:


> Since the search function is not working, I need to ask...
> 
> Has anyone else had UNWANTED straightening upon using Henna? I think I have. I have virtually no curl left in my previously slightly texlaxed hair. In addition, Silk Elements left my hair so lifeless I'm trying to decide if I should go back to Motions. DE has left me in between Silk Elements and Motions in curl, but my hair still feels pretty weak, despite lots of TLC and moisture. My hair now looks actually painfully thin. It's sort of healthy since I've been on no heat for 6 months, but I think my hair was actually in better shape before the henna. I've lost so much hair I'm seriously thinking of cutting it (I have no one to impress anymore, I can just wear a wig.). I'm actually quite disappointed in my hair. It's 3 inches from APL, but it is so thin it's really not very pretty to me.
> 
> I'm also not crazy about the mess it causes (I'm renting), so if anyone has any answers, I'm all ears. Will rollerseting help? I don't have a proper dryer, so it would have to be airdry rollersets. HELP!




I have never had this happen but then again I am totally natural. Maybe Sareca or VWVixxen can come in and help you out.


----------



## Nola Darling

I used my Henna today. I'm not sure if the shine in my hair is from the olive oil and shine serum I use but it does shine. Also, I've got a neat auburn tint. I'd like it to be deeper so I plan on using Henna again soon. 

It didn't stain everything like I thought it would and it's easy to work with. The next time I Henna I will report back


----------



## january noir

missfadu said:


> I used my Henna today. I'm not sure if the shine in my hair is from the olive oil and shine serum I use but it does shine. Also, I've got a neat auburn tint. I'd like it to be deeper so I plan on using Henna again soon.
> 
> It didn't stain everything like I thought it would and it's easy to work with. The next time I Henna I will report back


 
Congratulations! Post some pics if you have some.
Anyhoo, remember that the tones will oxidize and become deeper or lighter depending on your mix.  I suggest added a little indigo or some amla powder if you want the color to be deeper.


----------



## nomadpixi

*Re: Henna Straightening???*

...Bump....


nomadpixi said:


> Since the search function is not working, I need to ask...
> 
> Has anyone else had UNWANTED straightening upon using Henna? I think I have. I have virtually no curl left in my previously slightly texlaxed hair. In addition, Silk Elements left my hair so lifeless I'm trying to decide if I should go back to Motions. DE has left me in between Silk Elements and Motions in curl, but my hair still feels pretty weak, despite lots of TLC and moisture. My hair now looks actually painfully thin. It's sort of healthy since I've been on no heat for 6 months, but I think my hair was actually in better shape before the henna. I've lost so much hair I'm seriously thinking of cutting it (I have no one to impress anymore, I can just wear a wig.). I'm actually quite disappointed in my hair. It's 3 inches from APL, but it is so thin it's really not very pretty to me.
> 
> I'm also not crazy about the mess it causes (I'm renting), so if anyone has any answers, I'm all ears. Will rollerseting help? I don't have a proper dryer, so it would have to be airdry rollersets. HELP!


----------



## tt8

sareca said:


> @ hennasooq--Thanks, seems like it stayed the same length forever.
> 
> @ cocoface-- Cosigning, be careful with the coffee and you gotta try  jojoba oil for your post-henna oil rinse.
> 
> 
> @ sweetnlow--you too, sweet. try a jojoba oil rinse post henna.



Sareca,
Hey girl I know I'm a little late on the post but I finally got to this page after darn near two months of lurking. So I am just trying to get you method down packed. I wanna know that when I henna, can I do the jojoba rinse in between my indigo application. I know you suggested an oil rinse before the henna but do you think you can avoid dryness and tangles if you do it after also? Ok, maybe that was two questions...


----------



## Khadija.D.Carryl

Hi there!

Sorry that I too have been way behind in posts. It's been quite hectic here. If I've missed something let me know.


----------



## mscocoface

Henna Sooq said:


> welcome!
> 
> MsCoCoface, so you did just a straight indigo gloss right? What were your proportions? and what steps did you follow to prepare it?
> 
> That sounds need. Some other ladies started using cassia along with indigo as well. If you already have henne build up like I am sure you do since you already have previously used henna, then the indigo or indigo gloss sticks nicely. Let us know if you get any fading, either more quickly or about the same as usual.
> 
> This sounds like a great way to stretch out the indigo more. Did you find that you were able to use a bit less?



I used conditioner with the Indigo, just as someone posted I think it was 2 to 1.  I took out my twists last night and I can't see a demarcation line and the grays are not there either. 

For me it is a great stretcher especially when I am in twists or braids of some sort.  I seem to get more grays in the front of my head faster than the back.  I like the results so I will use it in the future.


----------



## Moroni

My second application of henna was Saturday.  I'm so excited, because I didn't have the dryness, breakage and tangling that I had the 1st time...but then I didn't sleep in it either!  LOL  I used 50/50 henna shakakai powders, warm water and amla oil, applied it immediately and left it on for 2 hours.  Then, I follow Sareca's advice and used the Aveda DR.  Ahhh!  My hair felt so wonderful....strong, yet soft.  Yep, this is a keeper!  I'm going to add Amla powder to the next one on this Saturday.  My new growth is sprouting out quickly, this is just day 10, and I've got about 1/4 inch already, so I've got to henna quickly so that I don't henna over too much NG.


----------



## carameldiva

Moroni said:


> My second application of henna was Saturday.  I'm so excited, because I didn't have the dryness, breakage and tangling that I had the 1st time...but then I didn't sleep in it either!  LOL  I used 50/50 henna shakakai powders, warm water and amla oil, applied it immediately and left it on for 2 hours.  Then, I follow Sareca's advice and used the Aveda DR.  Ahhh!  My hair felt so wonderful....strong, yet soft.  Yep, this is a keeper!  I'm going to add Amla powder to the next one on this Saturday.  My new growth is sprouting out quickly, this is just day 10, and I've got about 1/4 inch already, so I've got to henna quickly so that I don't henna over too much NG.



Congradulations on your great henna results, Moroni.


----------



## BeaLady

I'm late but I'm ready to try Henna.

You guys are so wonderful, you all are so helpful and encouraging.  I'm still reading this thread.  I got through the first 100 pages and am now reading from the last pages and going backwards. 

I ordered my henna from hennaforhair and hope to get it within the next couple of days.  I ordered 100 gms. each of BAQ3 and Indigo.  I read on the hennaforhair site that BAQ3 does a better job of covering the grey.  I inherited my mother's grey hair and have had a grey streak in the front for years.  It has spread and I have a lot of grey throughout the front of my hair.  

I want the grey coverage but I don't want my grey patch to turn out bright red or orange.

From my reading I think this will be my plan:

Co-wash and deep condition first
Mix my henna with yogurt, a little ACV, honey and oil(not sure which oil or how much).
I'm still not sure about doing the indigo separetely or adding it to the henna mix.

Does this sound ok?


----------



## january noir

*Do not add ACV. *

*You don't need it or any other "acidic" additive for the color to release.*  It makes most heads *very dry*.  I don't use yougurt either but many ladies do.  I just use water, oil and maybe the honey or other conditioner.  Good luck!  



BeaLady said:


> I'm late but I'm ready to try Henna.
> 
> You guys are so wonderful, you all are so helpful and encouraging. I'm still reading this thread. I got through the first 100 pages and am now reading from the last pages and going backwards.
> 
> I ordered my henna from hennaforhair and hope to get it within the next couple of days. I ordered 100 gms. each of BAQ3 and Indigo. I read on the hennaforhair site that BAQ3 does a better job of covering the grey. I inherited my mother's grey hair and have had a grey streak in the front for years. It has spread and I have a lot of grey throughout the front of my hair.
> 
> I want the grey coverage but I don't want my grey patch to turn out bright red or orange.
> 
> From my reading I think this will be my plan:
> 
> Co-wash and deep condition first
> Mix my henna with yogurt, a little ACV, honey and oil(not sure which oil or how much).
> I'm still not sure about doing the indigo separetely or adding it to the henna mix.
> 
> Does this sound ok?


----------



## BeaLady

january noir said:


> *Do not add ACV. *
> 
> *You don't need it or any other "acidic" additive for the color to release.*  It makes most heads *very dry*.  I don't use yougurt either but many ladies do.  I just use water, oil and maybe the honey or other conditioner.  Good luck!



Thank you very much for the warning. I definitely don't want it to dry my hair out.  I've also been reading that yogurt inhibits optimal color release.

Hopefully I'll get my order today.


----------



## BeaLady

My order came in today   I was so excited to do the test strand that I forgot to add water to the indigo and let it sit.  I just dumped it in with the henna and alma powder.

Do you think this will mess up the results?  Will I have to do another test?


----------



## HERicane10

it won't matter if shades of brown are what you want.  If you want black hair, then the indigo must done AFTER the henna application.


----------



## BeaLady

Thanks a lot. 

I'll make the batch apply it in the morning.


----------



## schipperchow1

Thanks in part to the info in this thread, I have tried henna twice, more so as a glossing although I got color on my dried out ends,...But I love it!!  

I got strong, smooth, shiny hair.  I didn't find it to be too much trouble at all, especially not for the results that I got.  I wanted to wait until I repeated it & had positive results after both tries before posting.


----------



## BeaLady

schipperchow1 said:


> Thanks in part to the info in this thread, I have tried henna twice, more so as a glossing although I got color on my dried out ends,...But I love it!!
> 
> I got strong, smooth, shiny hair.  I didn't find it to be too much trouble at all, especially not for the results that I got.  I wanted to wait until I repeated it & had positive results after both tries before posting.



I'm ready to take the plunge.  I made my batch last night and it might be ready.  I have a big grey patch in the front and I'm excited to see what it will look like.  I hope I don't end up looking like Dennis Rodman.


----------



## schipperchow1

Good luck!  You are brave to go with the dye release on your first try.  Did you do a strand test?  I tested on some shed hairs first.  I didn't let my batch sit, used yogurt & olive oil & I still got color release...I used the Jamilla from Henna for Hair.  I may end up trying indigo to counter the red color on the ends.  

BTW:  I hope you don't end up looking like Dennis Rodman either


----------



## BeaLady

schipperchow1 said:


> Good luck!  You are brave to go with the dye release on your first try.  Did you do a strand test?  I tested on some shed hairs first.  I didn't let my batch sit, used yogurt & olive oil & I still got color release...I used the Jamilla from Henna for Hair.  I may end up trying indigo to counter the red color on the ends.
> 
> BTW:  I hope you don't end up looking like Dennis Rodman either



I did a strand test last night.  It looks ok.  My grays were a goldish/orange color.

I used olive oil, a squirt of conditioner and a little honey.  I got mine from Henna for Hair also.  I think I'm going to try the Jamilla henna, I've heard good things about it.  I got Body Art Quality 3. I read on Henna for Hair's site that the BAQ3 gives better coverage for gray hairs.  I'm going to use this type for a couple of more applications and switch to Jamilla.

I think I made it too thick, I didn't get any drips and used all that I made(100 grams).

I'm going to take a nap and then tackle the next phase, rinsing it out of my hair.


----------



## carameldiva

BeaLady said:


> I did a strand test last night.  It looks ok.  My grays were a goldish/orange color.
> 
> I used olive oil, a squirt of conditioner and a little honey.  I got mine from Henna for Hair also.  I think I'm going to try the Jamilla henna, I've heard good things about it.  I got Body Art Quality 3. I read on Henna for Hair's site that the BAQ3 gives better coverage for gray hairs.  I'm going to use this type for a couple of more applications and switch to Jamilla.
> 
> I think I made it too thick, I didn't get any drips and used all that I made(100 grams).
> 
> I'm going to take a nap and then tackle the next phase, rinsing it out of my hair.




Can't wait to hear how everything turned out, Bealady.


----------



## BeaLady

I did it.  It wasn't too bad.  I ended up with jet black hair.  I wanted to have more of a copper reddish color.  I did a mix of 2:1:1 of henna, alma and indigo.

I didn't have any drips but I did make it a little thick. I didn't  have a big problem rinsing it out. My gray patches turned out orange.  I knew I should have waited a couple of days and let it oxidize but I was going to my family for Thanksgiving dinner and I didn't want them talking about me.  I made a batch of indigo and applied it.  It covered all my gray and I'm now jet black.  Since I was mainly going for gray coverage and conditioning it's ok.

It wasn't a bad experience.  My hair was a little dry so I used leave ins and glycerin and slept under a plastic bag.  I'm natural and I have major shrinkage.  It feels thicker but I think it's because of the shrinkage.

I've been wanting to use JFM Texture Softner but I'm not sure because some people have said that henna loosens the curl pattern with repeated usage.


----------



## schipperchow1

It sounds like you aren't too thrilled with your results...but the indigo should start to fade, from what I've read, and the red of the henna starts to shine through.  Perhaps the other henna experts will come in with some recommendations.  

I did experience some loosening of curl, after the second treatment, but I really slathered it on & I didn't leave it on my head for 3 hours.  I've heard mixed results though.  I think some one posted on this site that they were texturized & hennaed but the henna pulled out too much of their curl...just a heads up..


----------



## BeaLady

schipperchow1 said:


> It sounds like you aren't too thrilled with your results...but the indigo should start to fade, from what I've read, and the red of the henna starts to shine through.  Perhaps the other henna experts will come in with some recommendations.
> 
> I did experience some loosening of curl, after the second treatment, but I really slathered it on & I didn't leave it on my head for 3 hours.  I've heard mixed results though.  I think some one posted on this site that they were texturized & hennaed but the henna pulled out too much of their curl...just a heads up..



My main goal was gray coverage so I'm pretty happy with that.  I did want a little color so that was a little disappointing.

I will definitely henna again.  The process was much easier than I thought.


----------



## RosesBlack

Doing my first Henna right now YAY.

I mixed 100g of Jamila henna last night with water, some Dabur Vatika oil, and some random squirts of con.  It came out with a nice thickish pudding like consistency that was perfect getting on.  I also added a wee bit of really black coffee and squeeze of lemon juice.

And I really love how it smells.  If it comes out half as good as I"m hoping I'll be a devoted henna head.


----------



## carameldiva

I did a henna treatment earlier this afternoon. Just washed it out. Sitting here with my reconstructor (Millenia Mud) on my head right now. I definitely had dye release and it rinsed easily. My hair is very soft and i love the darkness of it. Only a little shedding and a little breakage (was experiencing this from a product that i discontinued). Great experience.


----------



## RosesBlack

Ok it's official I am in love.  

The color is lovely, my hair feels strong and so soft.  I'm officially a convert.


----------



## january noir

Hello everyone,
I have been using henna and indigo since February and I love it. My only problem was conquering the dryness and the after effects (breakage) that occurs with henna treatments.  I had a lot of breakage and my hair stylist did not want me to use henna anymore on my thin/fine hair.  I was devastated and looked for way sto combat the problem.

Reporting on a treatment I did last night.  It has many steps, but worth it!  *I think I finally have the dryness issue licked using them.*    Thanks Sareca, Kadijah and the rest of the ladies here for your ideas and feedback!

*Mixed henna* with just *plain warm water and Amla oil*
Let sit for *only 3 hours* as opposed to 12 hours or overnight (I _still_ got bright red tones)
Applied *Nexxus Humectress to dry hair* and covered with conditioning cap until time to henna.
Rinse out Humectress and *oil rinse with EVOO and hot water*
Applied henna to towel-dried hair in sections. I smoothed the henna on each section from root to tip without overmanipulation.
Sit for 2 hours, rinsed with conditioner
*Mixed idigo* with *hot water and a pinch of salt*.  Applied to damp hair and let sit for 1 hour.
*Oil rinsed again* and then shampooed with *diluted Creme of Nature*.
*Deep conditioned with Capilo Avocado conditioner for 30 minutes (with heat cap)*
Detangled and added my leave-in.
Air-dried to damp, and smoothed on CHI SI.
Flatironed on the lowest temperature (140) just to smooth the cuticle.
My hair is awesome!  Soft, silky and black as coal and my greys and off-brown sections are no more!  And the most impressive thing is there is no dryness or breakage at all!  

I can't keep my hands out of my hair!  The Capilo Avocado really adds elasticity to my hair and that is what I need to keep the breakage at bey.   

This will be my staple product especially when performing my henna/indigo treatments.


----------



## SplashAtl

january noir said:


> Hello everyone,
> I have been using henna and indigo since February and I love it. My only problem was conquering the dryness and the after effects (breakage) that occurs with henna treatments.  I had a lot of breakage and my hair stylist did not want me to use henna anymore on my thin/fine hair.  I was devastated and looked for way sto combat the problem.
> 
> Reporting on a treatment I did last night.  It has many steps, but worth it!  *I think I finally have the dryness issue licked using them.*    Thanks Sareca, Kadijah and the rest of the ladies here for your ideas and feedback!
> 
> *Mixed henna* with just *plain warm water and Amla oil*
> Let sit for *only 3 hours* as opposed to 12 hours or overnight (I _still_ got bright red tones)
> Applied *Nexxus Humectress to dry hair* and covered with conditioning cap until time to henna.
> Rinse out Humectress and *oil rinse with EVOO and hot water*
> Applied henna to towel-dried hair in sections. I smoothed the henna on each section from root to tip without overmanipulation.
> Sit for 2 hours, rinsed with conditioner
> *Mixed idigo* with *hot water and a pinch of salt*.  Applied to damp hair and let sit for 1 hour.
> *Oil rinsed again* and then shampooed with *diluted Creme of Nature*.
> *Deep conditioned with Capilo Avocado conditioner for 30 minutes (with heat cap)*
> Detangled and added my leave-in.
> Air-dried to damp, and smoothed on CHI SI.
> Flatironed on the lowest temperature (140) just to smooth the cuticle.
> My hair is awesome!  Soft, silky and black as coal and my greys and off-brown sections are no more!  And the most impressive thing is there is no dryness or breakage at all!
> 
> I can't keep my hands out of my hair!  The Capilo Avocado really adds elasticity to my hair and that is what I need to keep the breakage at bey.
> 
> This will be my staple product especially when performing my henna/indigo treatments.



Thank you for posting.  A few questions...  What leave-in conditioner do you use?  Where do you purchase your Indigo?  For the rinse do you just mix the oil and water together first?  Thanks!


----------



## mscocoface

january noir said:


> Hello everyone,
> I have been using henna and indigo since February and I love it. My only problem was conquering the dryness and the after effects (breakage) that occurs with henna treatments. I had a lot of breakage and my hair stylist did not want me to use henna anymore on my thin/fine hair. I was devastated and looked for way sto combat the problem.
> 
> Reporting on a treatment I did last night. It has many steps, but worth it! *I think I finally have the dryness issue licked using them.*  Thanks Sareca, Kadijah and the rest of the ladies here for your ideas and feedback!
> 
> *Mixed henna* with just *plain warm water and Amla oil*
> Let sit for *only 3 hours* as opposed to 12 hours or overnight (I _still_ got bright red tones)
> Applied *Nexxus Humectress to dry hair* and covered with conditioning cap until time to henna.
> Rinse out Humectress and *oil rinse with EVOO and hot water*
> Applied henna to towel-dried hair in sections. I smoothed the henna on each section from root to tip without overmanipulation.
> Sit for 2 hours, rinsed with conditioner
> *Mixed idigo* with *hot water and a pinch of salt*. Applied to damp hair and let sit for 1 hour.
> *Oil rinsed again* and then shampooed with *diluted Creme of Nature*.
> *Deep conditioned with Capilo Avocado conditioner for 30 minutes (with heat cap)*
> Detangled and added my leave-in.
> Air-dried to damp, and smoothed on CHI SI.
> Flatironed on the lowest temperature (140) just to smooth the cuticle.
> My hair is awesome! Soft, silky and black as coal and my greys and off-brown sections are no more! And the most impressive thing is there is no dryness or breakage at all!
> 
> I can't keep my hands out of my hair! The Capilo Avocado really adds elasticity to my hair and that is what I need to keep the breakage at bey.
> 
> This will be my staple product especially when performing my henna/indigo treatments.


 

I did something similar to this and just finished a few hours back.  Love my Indigo look and will love it even more in a few days when it oxidize (sp?).


----------



## pet

Hi Everyone!

I posted another thread, but since this one is on going I decided to post my questions on here.  I have purchased Henna and Indigo, and have done a strand test.  My mom also tried henna/indigo on her hair today (She only put this around her hairline).

What I have noticed when doing the strand tests, when I rinse the Henna out, the hair is knotty and dry.  Also when my mom was rinsing out her hair she commented on how hard her hair was and how the mixture turned hard on her head.  Is there anything that I can add to the mixture for it not to dry up like that on the hair?  This is the mixture that I did:

50g Henna
3 Tablespoons of Lemon Juice
2 tablespoons Jojoba Oil
Warm Water
30g Indigo

I also noticed when I was putting the mixture on my mom's head that it was drying up pretty quickly.

Just to be more specific, both my mom and I press our hair, so we are natural.

Another question, on some of the replies before this I have read that some people just mix warm water with henna without the lemon juice and leave it overnight.  Does this release the dye?


----------



## carameldiva

Try adding yogurt and honey to your mixture. This should help with the dryness issues that you are having. Let me know how this goes for you.




pet said:


> Hi Everyone!
> 
> I posted another thread, but since this one is on going I decided to post my questions on here.  I have purchased Henna and Indigo, and have done a strand test.  My mom also tried henna/indigo on her hair today (She only put this around her hairline).
> 
> What I have noticed when doing the strand tests, when I rinse the Henna out, the hair is knotty and dry.  Also when my mom was rinsing out her hair she commented on how hard her hair was and how the mixture turned hard on her head.  Is there anything that I can add to the mixture for it not to dry up like that on the hair?  This is the mixture that I did:
> 
> 50g Henna
> 3 Tablespoons of Lemon Juice
> 2 tablespoons Jojoba Oil
> Warm Water
> 30g Indigo
> 
> I also noticed when I was putting the mixture on my mom's head that it was drying up pretty quickly.
> 
> Just to be more specific, both my mom and I press our hair, so we are natural.
> 
> Another question, on some of the replies before this I have read that some people just mix warm water with henna without the lemon juice and leave it overnight.  Does this release the dye?


----------



## Miss*Tress

You could try adding more oil - maybe something less expensive than jojoba though. I used to use Dabur Amla Hair Oil, but now add Dabur Vatika or Meera Herbal Hair Oil to my mixture. It gives a nice consistency that doesn't dry up but isn't too runny either.


----------



## RosesBlack

In addition to oil you can add some conditioner.  I used up some of what was left in a few bottles laying around and found it helped with rinsing a lot.

The mix on my head right now has a TON of conditioner and oil in it because I also relaxed earlier today.


----------



## Moroni

I just had another wonderful henna experience.  I mixed avocado with henna, shakakai, honey and hot water.  I only let the mix stay on for 1 hr and 45 min, but it feels heavenly still.  Strong, soft, and minimal dryness.  I washed the henna mix out with a conditioner, and then deep conditioned with Aveda DR for 45 minutes.  I'm thinking this is the mix I'm going to stay with unless it lets me down.  Woohoo!!!  Love this henna!


----------



## Miss*Tress

Moroni said:


> I just had another wonderful henna experience.  I mixed avocado with henna, shakakai, honey and hot water.  I only let the mix stay on for 1 hr and 45 min, but it feels heavenly still.  Strong, soft, and minimal dryness.  I washed the henna mix out with a conditioner, and then deep conditioned with Aveda DR for 45 minutes.  I'm thinking this is the mix I'm going to stay with unless it lets me down.  Woohoo!!!  Love this henna!


Welcome to the "I Love Henna" Club!


----------



## mrsmercery

Count me in with the ones who've had good henna experiences. I did my first one, on wet hair (after an aphogee treatment), and my mix consisted of 100g of henna, lemon juice and apple cider vinegar (I ran out of lemon juice) and about two table spoons of olive oil. My hair feels and looks good, even the middle of my hair which I see no was just shriveled up is the same length as the rest of my hair (but it is thin from the braids, to me). But the henna realliy polished my hair with a shine and I can't stop playing with it, and haven't had any breakage. I'm hooked, my hair feels real good! Next time I will only use lemon juice and the oil. I will follow the exact same regimine, it worke for me on wet hair, so that's how I will do it.


----------



## january noir

mrsmercery said:


> Count me in with the ones who've had good henna experiences. I did my first one, on wet hair (after an aphogee treatment), and my mix consisted of 100g of henna, lemon juice and apple cider vinegar (I ran out of lemon juice) and about two table spoons of olive oil. My hair feels and looks good, even the middle of my hair which I see no was just shriveled up is the same length as the rest of my hair (but it is thin from the braids, to me). But the henna realliy polished my hair with a shine and I can't stop playing with it, and haven't had any breakage. I'm hooked, my hair feels real good! Next time I will only use lemon juice and the oil. I will follow the exact same regimine, it worke for me on wet hair, so that's how I will do it.


 
I am so happy to read about your first henna and your good experience!  Welcome to the team!  

I do want to caution use of lemon juice and ACV.  It may not have happened this time, but it *can and will* dry your hair and *breakage* can occur over time.  In addition, henna strengthens the hair so if anything, you'll want to DC with a moisturizing conditioner instead of protein prior to treatment.

Mix your henna with plain water and oil for starters and it will be just as good or better. 

That's all I have to say!  Everything else you are doing is fine!  Congratulations Chica!


----------



## january noir

Moroni said:


> I just had another wonderful henna experience. I mixed avocado with henna, shakakai, honey and hot water. I only let the mix stay on for 1 hr and 45 min, but it feels heavenly still. Strong, soft, and minimal dryness. I washed the henna mix out with a conditioner, and then deep conditioned with Aveda DR for 45 minutes. I'm thinking this is the mix I'm going to stay with unless it lets me down. Woohoo!!! Love this henna!


 
Nice!   I might have to investigate using shakakai too.  I bought some, but haven't used it yet...


----------



## angellazette

I used to mix henna and amla together with water and lemon juice or acv.  My greys would be copper and I wasn't too crazy about that.  So lately I've been mixing the henna, water, lemon juice or acv and letting the dye release.  Right before I apply the henna to my hair, I mix the amla and water together then add to the henna.  I think that maybe the brown color from the amla powder doesn't stain as well after sitting in the henna so long.  I didn't have any copper tones doing it this way.  

Sometimes I add lemon juice or acv, most times I don't.  I combat any potential dryness by not shampooing my hair after henna.  Strictly cowash to get it out then I poo at the next wash.


----------



## Nicole1976

My first experience with Henna was okay.

I am undecided as to wether I will ever try it again.


----------



## Miss*Tress

Nicole1976 said:


> My first experience with Henna was okay.
> 
> I am undecided as to wether I will ever try it again.


Why just OK? What was in your mixture? Is your hair soft or hard? Shiny or dull? Etc., etc. Tell us more please.


----------



## mscocoface

Thought I would add this Henna Application tutorial here also, since this thread is never going to die! 

http://youtube.com/watch?v=fLemoOccsV4&feature=related


----------



## Miss*Tress

I've been using a mixture of amla, shikakai, and aritha to wash my hair. Would it be a good idea to add cassia to the washing mix while continuing to henna every 4-6 weeks?


----------



## pet

Hey Girls!

I have another question.  I will not be officially trying the henna until two weeks from now, so I'm trying to get everything straight.

What is the difference between the different brands of Henna?  I'm hearing (rather reading) of Jamila, Reshma, Khamsa Yemini, etc.  I ordered Henna from fromnaturewithlove, and it does not state what brand of henna they sell.  I don't want my hair to come out matted (which is what happened in the strand test), so I want to make sure that I have a good brand.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## carameldiva

pet said:


> Hey Girls!
> 
> I have another question.  I will not be officially trying the henna until two weeks from now, so I'm trying to get everything straight.
> 
> What is the difference between the different brands of Henna?  I'm hearing (rather reading) of Jamila, Reshma, Khamsa Yemini, etc.  I ordered Henna from fromnaturewithlove, and it does not state what brand of henna they sell.  I don't want my hair to come out matted (which is what happened in the strand test), so I want to make sure that I have a good brand.
> 
> Thanks in advance!



I have used Karishma Herbal Henna and the henna from www.fromnaturewithlove.com with good results. You should be a-ok.


----------



## so so chic

I really want to try this henna...for real.  I've been thinking about it off and on for over a year now, but my shedding and not wanting to use permanent color again has brought me to henna, along with this thread!  

I was wondering if there was anyone in Atlanta, that henna's their hair and would like to go to an Indian store together, and help each other out doing their hair.  I thought it would be fun to go with someone, who loves this stuff, as opposed to someone who knows nothing about it and is looking at me like I'm crazy .


----------



## LJewel

angellazette said:


> I used to mix henna and amla together with water and lemon juice or acv. My greys would be copper and I wasn't too crazy about that. So lately I've been mixing the henna, water, lemon juice or acv and letting the dye release. Right before I apply the henna to my hair, I mix the amla and water together then add to the henna. I think that maybe the brown color from the amla powder doesn't stain as well after sitting in the henna so long. I didn't have any copper tones doing it this way.
> 
> Sometimes I add lemon juice or acv, most times I don't. I combat any potential dryness by not shampooing my hair after henna. Strictly cowash to get it out then I poo at the next wash.


 

angellazetta, I too cover gray with henna.  I use orange juice in my henna mix - leave it in my garage overnight. When I apply it to my head I will leave it on for about 4 hours and then follow up with a Indigo treatment that I leave on for about an hour.  Results are wonderful - no clown red roots (after I use indigo) and my hair is a natural shade of black when I finish.


----------



## mscocoface

LJewel said:


> angellazetta, I too cover gray with henna. I use orange juice in my henna mix - leave it in my garage overnight. When I apply it to my head I will leave it on for about 4 hours and then follow up with a Indigo treatment that I leave on for about an hour. Results are wonderful - no clown red roots (after I use indigo) and my hair is a natural shade of black when I finish.


 

Henna with Indigo is the best.  When you just need a touch up you can do an Indigo or Hindigo gloss (that is in here somewhere) to do a light touch up of the roots in between the Henna/Indigo sessions.


----------



## MissLawyerLady

Nicole1976 said:


> My first experience with Henna was okay.
> 
> I am undecided as to wether I will ever try it again.


 
Ditto.  (Amla Gold made my hair feel normal again, but it was pretty scary for a while).


----------



## keluric

My newest henna mixture contained NO water.  I mixed two parts henna to one part indigo and used old coffee as the liquid.  

My hair had been oiled beforehand so I did not add oil.  My hair felt strong but not overly stiff.

I then followed up with my moisture max mix:  powdered coconut milk with enough water to make it liquidy (because I was out of coconut milk), LOTS of honey, sesame oil, EVOO and a few squirts of conditioner just for a thicker consistency.  My fingers glided through my hair.


----------



## so so chic

My first henna experience was a good one .  I did an overnight pre-poo with coconut oil.  I mixed my Jamilia henna with cold water and coconut oil and applied it immediately, because I didn't want the color release.  I left it on for about 45 minutes without heat.  The mixture was very thick.  I applied it to my hair in four sections.  After rinsing, I did a cw and then poo'ed once with a shampoo bar sample that I got from http://chagrinvalleysoapandcraft.com/shambar.htm.  I did a oil rinse with coconut oil and then I dc'ed for about 1 hr under the dryer.  My hair was not difficult to detangle and it turned out nice, not dry at all.  I did notice that the henna seemed to loosen the texture of my hair, which isn't a bad thing for me.  Thanks everyone for all of their help .


----------



## AtlantaJJ

keluric said:


> My newest henna mixture contained NO water. I mixed two parts henna to one part indigo and used old coffee as the liquid.
> 
> 
> My hair had been oiled beforehand so I did not add oil. My hair felt strong but not overly stiff.
> 
> I then followed up with my moisture max mix: powdered coconut milk with enough water to make it liquidy (because I was out of coconut milk), LOTS of honey, sesame oil, EVOO and a few squirts of conditioner just for a thicker consistency. My fingers glided through my hair.


Does the coffee darken the color?  I love to use Rose Water in my mix, seems to make a difference some how...


----------



## keluric

I think the coffee helped tone down the reddish tint of henna that I get.  I only used one part indigo to two parts henna.  I got a nice deep brown color instead of the usual jet black.  I did that because I just got twists and I knew I wanted to use 1B hair so the jet black would be too dark.

Does the rose water make your hair softer?


----------



## Empress Yahudah

Well Ive been hennaing quite a bit since I started using Jamila. 
It seems the condition of my hair gets better and better evrery time I use it . Its like a Have a whole new head of hair like strong silk and my hair stays shiny even when I have no product on. 
Ive been fighting the urge to do it every week dont want to overload and ruin a good thing.
Ive started using other yummy herbs and oils not all Auyvedic tho so Im exicted to see what they do to my hair


----------



## long2short2_?

i've done four henna treatments and i LOVE IT!!! i love the reddish color my hair has turned. as for the conditioning, the verdict is still out on that. even if it does nothing for the health of my hair, the color will be beautiful.


----------



## RosesBlack

I noticed after hennaing that it brings out a little more of the curl pattern in one area of my hair.  Does that happen to anyone else?

Now if ALL my hair had that kind of curl pattern that would be hot.


----------



## BW1

Ladies,
 I am going to Henna my mom's gray hair this weekend. I am going to do a 2-step process, Henna then indigo.  I am going to use a hooded dryer as well. How long should I leave the henna and indigo on before I rinse it out? I want to make sure the henna and indigo has deposited its color as much as it possibly can.

 Thanks


----------



## BeaLady

BW1 said:


> Ladies,
> I am going to Henna my mom's gray hair this weekend. I am going to do a 2-step process, Henna then indigo.  I am going to use a hooded dryer as well. How long should I leave the henna and indigo on before I rinse it out? I want to make sure the henna and indigo has deposited its color as much as it possibly can.
> 
> Thanks



I'm going to touch up my roots this weekend.

They way I do it is to henna first, leaving it on about 4 hrs.  I don't use a dryer but I've read where people sit under the dryer for an hour and and then out of the dryer for 3 hrs.  After I rinse it out I make up my indigo mixture and let it sit for about 5 mins.  I apply the indigo and leave it in for 1 hr.  

I get really good color deposit doing it this way.


----------



## Jakibro

Hello all I'm new at the board,been lurking for awhile, but i noticed there was a poll up about henna and I happen to get this link in an email today.

Henna for Hair downloadable book in regards to Henna! God bless! Love LHCF!


----------



## nappity

well Howdy!!!


----------



## pet

Hey Girls!

Wish me luck!  I will be henna-ing on monday.  I will be preparing my mix tomorrow and based on all of the research I will be mixing henna, a tablespoon of lemon juice, hot water, honey, and yogurt (some of you said this is great to combat dryness).  I wanted to add some CON conditioner, but do I add it when I'm mixing, or right before I'm going to put it on?

My only fear is my hair comes out more red than I want it too.  I have done a strand test and honestly I can barely tell the difference, but you really never know unless you do the entire head.  I do have some indigo just in case!

Any last recommendations?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## january noir

pet said:


> Hey Girls!
> 
> Wish me luck! I will be henna-ing on monday. I will be preparing my mix tomorrow and based on all of the research I will be mixing henna, a tablespoon of lemon juice, hot water, honey, and yogurt (some of you said this is great to combat dryness). I wanted to add some CON conditioner, but do I add it when I'm mixing, or right before I'm going to put it on?
> 
> My only fear is my hair comes out more red than I want it too. I have done a strand test and honestly I can barely tell the difference, but you really never know unless you do the entire head. I do have some indigo just in case!
> 
> Any last recommendations?
> 
> Thanks in advance!


 
*Leave out the lemon juice.* *You don't need it* to get color release and it usually causes dryness to our hair. 
You will see more red in the sunlight using just henna without indigo.

Have fun!

ETA:  Add some oil (olive oil is fine) to your mix and make sure you deep condition using a moisturizing conditioner just before you henna.  Henna on damp hair to alleviate dryness.


----------



## Moroni

pet said:


> Hey Girls!
> 
> Wish me luck! I will be henna-ing on monday. I will be preparing my mix tomorrow and based on all of the research I will be mixing henna, a tablespoon of lemon juice, hot water, honey, and yogurt (some of you said this is great to combat dryness). I wanted to add some CON conditioner, but do I add it when I'm mixing, or right before I'm going to put it on?
> 
> My only fear is my hair comes out more red than I want it too. I have done a strand test and honestly I can barely tell the difference, but you really never know unless you do the entire head. I do have some indigo just in case!
> 
> Any last recommendations?
> 
> Thanks in advance!


 
I recommend your using a conditioner to "wash" the henna out after rinsing thoroughly.  I wouldn't use any type of shampoo, because they tend to cause more dryness.  Aveda DR conditioner is excellent, but pricey.  I've discovered the Pantene Relaxed and Natural Intensive conditioner for co-washes!  Heavenly, and just as good as the Aveda DR.  For your DC afterward, the Aveda DR Intensive Treatment or the Pantene R/N Mask would be excellent, plus whatever oil you choose.  I'd also use coconut milk instead of water, and avocado instead of yogurt.  Both are moisturizing.  If you choose to use avocado, make sure you blend it to smoothness BEFORE adding it to your henna.  Why are you not including amla and shikakai powders to your mix?

I hope you have a wonderful henna experience, Pet!  I absolutely adore henna.


----------



## pet

Thank you Moroni and January Noir!

January Noir:  Ok, I will not put any lemon juice in the mix.  I'm going to let it sit for a long time so there should be enough color release.  I will also add some olive oil, and I will definitely deep conditioner before I put the henna on.

Moroni:  Coconut milk and avocado are great ideas!  I'll try using some coconut milk and try the avocado next time.  The reason why I am not using alma or shikakai powders is because I want to keep it very simple this time around, and tweak for next time.  So now, based on your suggestions here is the mixture:

Henna - 200g
Olive Oil - teaspoon
Coconut milk - tablespoon
Hot Water - same amount as henna
Honey - teaspoon
Yogurt
CON conditioner

Thank you so much!  I really appreciate it.

- Pet


----------



## pet

Ok, so I hennaed this morning.  Unfortunately I don't see much of a difference in color!  I do feel a difference in thickness though.  I left on the mix for two hours, so I don't know if I didn't leave it on long enough for my hair to have some color.  I'll try it again a couple of weeks from now to see if I get a change.  I'm not pressing my hair until tomorrow, so I'll post some pictures even though I think my hair looks the same.


----------



## kaykaybobay

Ahhh the henna is great but...I am not seeing the benefits of the stronger hair at least I dont think so.  I have been putting henna in my hair for the past 2 1/2 monthes now.  I do treatments every two weeks or if I feel like it every week.  Yes my hair is thicker, its soft and nice the color is great but I figured it would help me battle the split ends and the knots but it is not.  I am natural, henna has also gotten rid of any curl pattern I had which I dont mind at all.  How long does it take to see the strengthening benefits?  Maybe it is different for natural hair?  could it be the brand? I am using FNWL henna, It usually stays on my hair for bout 2 hours or overnight.


----------



## pet

Ok girls, here are some pics!  As I said in the previous posts, I didn't see much color, which disappointed me.  However, my hair became a little bit thicker.  I will be doing a henna gloss within the next two weeks, and this time I will add some paprika to see if I can get more color.


----------



## stinastina

pet said:


> Ok girls, here are some pics!  As I said in the previous posts, I didn't see much color, which disappointed me.  However, my hair became a little bit thicker.  I will be doing a henna gloss within the next two weeks, and this time I will add some paprika to see if I can get more color.



Wow, your hair is gorgeous and shiny !


----------



## Moroni

kaykaybobay said:


> Ahhh the henna is great but...I am not seeing the benefits of the stronger hair at least I dont think so. I have been putting henna in my hair for the past 2 1/2 monthes now. I do treatments every two weeks or if I feel like it every week. Yes my hair is thicker, its soft and nice the color is great but I figured it would help me battle the split ends and the knots but it is not. I am natural, henna has also gotten rid of any curl pattern I had which I dont mind at all. How long does it take to see the strengthening benefits? Maybe it is different for natural hair? could it be the brand? I am using FNWL henna, It usually stays on my hair for bout 2 hours or overnight.


 
Kaykay, I've heard that it takes a little longer (i.e., more treatments) to see the full benefit of henna on natural hair because it isn't as porous as relaxed hair, but it does seem that you should be able to tell a difference by now.  I don't think you're going to totally "repair" split ends, so what exactly are you looking for as far as strength goes?


----------



## Moroni

pet said:


> Ok girls, here are some pics! As I said in the previous posts, I didn't see much color, which disappointed me. However, my hair became a little bit thicker. I will be doing a henna gloss within the next two weeks, and this time I will add some paprika to see if I can get more color.


 
Hey, pet!  Looks GREAT!!!  I can see some color in the last pic!  Have you seen it in the sunlight yet?  You'll get more color deposited with each treatment, I think.  My 6-year-old daughter say's my hair is "burgandy"!  HA!  Hmm.  Well, it's Thursday night.  Time for me to get my henna on!


----------



## LadyZ

Moroni said:


> Hey, pet! Looks GREAT!!! I can see some color in the last pic! Have you seen it in the sunlight yet? You'll get more color deposited with each treatment, I think. My 6-year-old daughter say's my hair is "burgandy"! HA! Hmm. Well, it's Thursday night. Time for me to get my henna on!


 

===

Yes it is pretty


----------



## Empress Yahudah

pet said:


> Ok girls, here are some pics! As I said in the previous posts, I didn't see much color, which disappointed me. However, my hair became a little bit thicker. I will be doing a henna gloss within the next two weeks, and this time I will add some paprika to see if I can get more color.


Look at that shine


----------



## TheNewFine

Hi Pet,
You need an acid to get color release. If not lemon juice then ACV. But some type of acid is needed.


----------



## january noir

valleyval said:


> Hi Pet,
> *You need an acid to get color release*. If not lemon juice then ACV. But some type of acid is needed.


 
No you don't!  I suggest leaving out the lemon, ACV, etc. altogether.
It is not needed and you have less drying to the hair.   This has been my experience.


----------



## Amber_moon

january noir said:


> No you don't!  I suggest leaving out the lemon, ACV, etc. altogether.
> It is not needed and you have less drying to the hair.   This has been my experience.




To get the best color I usually mix this:

1 1/2 cup of lemon juice
3 tbsp ACV
3 tbsp red wine
1/4 cup honey
5-10 drops of Tea Tree Oil (aroma therapy strength)
(sometimes I open up two bags of chai tea and dump in the contents of that)

put the mixture in a pot to boil, strain it, pour it in a bowl, then stir in Henna. Let it sit for about 30 min and then apply

I usually get the best color when I do it this way. I get the best conditioning when I do it with just plain old coffee.


----------



## Khadija.D.Carryl

JanuaryNoir has been doing henna for quite some time now and her advice is very valuable to the community here so I will be for sure saying I second the fact that YOU DO NOT need lemon juice for dye release of henna. I personally have been doing henna for at least 10yrs. I have added a splash of lemon juice here and there but sometimes I just plain forget.

For best color results using fresh henna powder is essential. Like this year's crop (2007) or at least last years crop (2006) even though it is 2008 right now this year's crop is still 2007, as 2008 only comes out later in the year from summer to fall. You will see color results even on very dark hair using a good quality pure henna powder such as those labelled body art quality, and most popular right now for best color results wil be Indian henna powder. 

PET I am not sure if you added conditoner into your henna paste mixture or not, but if you did you would be diluting the recipe too much, and the color results won't be as intense or noticeable. Another thing was the amount of water, I don't usually measure so make sure you don't add too much water but just enough to make it thick and muddy like a nice pancake batter.

Some people have done tests to show that honey does lighten the results of henna so if you don't mind that, then keep that in mind when using honey. It is known to be a natural hydrogen peroxide.

It is also best if using powder to not add any boiling liquid but add warm liquid up to mildly hot. Let the henna sit for a few hours and leave it for 4-6 hours or overnight if you'd like. 
I agree moisturizing helps as well avoid any dryness and too much acid causes dryness as well.

PET your hair does look very shiny and beautiful! 

Been missing all of you. Hope everyone is well and sorry haven't been around just been feeling a bit sick last few weeks. Just trying to keep up with the bare minimum.


----------



## Amber_moon

Henna Sooq said:


> JanuaryNoir has been doing henna for quite some time now and her advice is very valuable to the community here so I will be for sure saying I second the fact that YOU DO NOT need lemon juice for dye release of henna. I personally have been doing henna for at least 10yrs. I have added a splash of lemon juice here and there but sometimes I just plain forget.
> 
> For best color results using fresh henna powder is essential. Like this year's crop (2007) or at least last years crop (2006) even though it is 2008 right now this year's crop is still 2007, as 2008 only comes out later in the year from summer to fall. You will see color results even on very dark hair using a good quality pure henna powder such as those labelled body art quality, and most popular right now for best color results wil be Indian henna powder.
> 
> PET I am not sure if you added conditoner into your henna paste mixture or not, but if you did you would be diluting the recipe too much, and the color results won't be as intense or noticeable. Another thing was the amount of water, I don't usually measure so make sure you don't add too much water but just enough to make it thick and muddy like a nice pancake batter.
> 
> * Some people have done tests to show that honey does lighten the results of henna so if you don't mind that, then keep that in mind when using honey. It is known to be a natural hydrogen peroxide.*
> 
> It is also best if using powder to not add any boiling liquid but add warm liquid up to mildly hot. Let the henna sit for a few hours and leave it for 4-6 hours or overnight if you'd like.
> I agree moisturizing helps as well avoid any dryness and too much acid causes dryness as well.
> 
> PET your hair does look very shiny and beautiful!
> 
> Been missing all of you. Hope everyone is well and sorry haven't been around just been feeling a bit sick last few weeks. Just trying to keep up with the bare minimum.




So is THAT why when I use honey my black hair goes to a coffee brown??

Awesome! Thanks for this!


----------



## Misseyl

Didn't vote but I wanted to find out whether anyone experienced any bleeding after using Henna. I've used tatoo type Henna 2x and each time, after my hair dries, I've noticed Henna soiling my shirt collar. Does this happen to anyone?.. It could be the type of Henna I'm using or maybe I didn't wash enough. Any suggestions on how I can prevent this.


----------



## january noir

Misseyl said:


> Didn't vote but I wanted to find out whether anyone experienced any bleeding after using Henna. I've used tatoo type Henna 2x and each time, after my hair dries, I've noticed Henna soiling my shirt collar. Does this happen to anyone?.. It could be the type of Henna I'm using or maybe I didn't wash enough. Any suggestions on how I can prevent this.


 
Yes, henna like any dye will stain and bleed on your clothes.

To me it sounds like you are not rinsing well enough..
Do you henna with your hair damp or dry?  I found that My hair rinses better when I've henna'd on damp, pre-conditioned hair.  That also helps alleviate dryness.

I have very fine, thin hair so I rarely have a problem rinsing, but if you have a lot of hair it takes more diligence.  

I read somewhere that to get all the bits of henna out of your hair, face up (of course), submerge yourself in warm water in a bathtub of water and swish your hair around.  That is supposed to removed every last drop.

Try that and see if that will work.

I tried that method with conditioner and it worked, but henna and indigo are much heavier.


----------



## january noir

Henna Sooq said:


> *JanuaryNoir has been doing henna for quite some time now and her advice is very valuable to the community* here so I will be for sure saying I second the fact that YOU DO NOT need lemon juice for dye release of henna. I personally have been doing henna for at least 10yrs. I have added a splash of lemon juice here and there but sometimes I just plain forget.


 
      Awwww :Blush2:  Thanks Henna Sooq  
OT:  I was just thinking of you and had not seen you posting.  I was going to PM you and here you are!


----------



## TheNewFine

Henna Sooq said:


> JanuaryNoir has been doing henna for quite some time now and her advice is very valuable to the community here so I will be for sure saying I second the fact that YOU DO NOT need lemon juice for dye release of henna. I personally have been doing henna for at least 10yrs. I have added a splash of lemon juice here and there but sometimes I just plain forget.
> 
> For best color results using fresh henna powder is essential. Like this year's crop (2007) or at least last years crop (2006) even though it is 2008 right now this year's crop is still 2007, as 2008 only comes out later in the year from summer to fall. You will see color results even on very dark hair using a good quality pure henna powder such as those labelled body art quality, and most popular right now for best color results wil be Indian henna powder.
> 
> PET I am not sure if you added conditoner into your henna paste mixture or not, but if you did you would be diluting the recipe too much, and the color results won't be as intense or noticeable. Another thing was the amount of water, I don't usually measure so make sure you don't add too much water but just enough to make it thick and muddy like a nice pancake batter.
> 
> Some people have done tests to show that honey does lighten the results of henna so if you don't mind that, then keep that in mind when using honey. It is known to be a natural hydrogen peroxide.
> 
> It is also best if using powder to not add any boiling liquid but add warm liquid up to mildly hot. Let the henna sit for a few hours and leave it for 4-6 hours or overnight if you'd like.
> I agree moisturizing helps as well avoid any dryness and too much acid causes dryness as well.
> 
> PET your hair does look very shiny and beautiful!
> 
> Been missing all of you. Hope everyone is well and sorry haven't been around just been feeling a bit sick last few weeks. Just trying to keep up with the bare minimum.



It's not a matter of personal opinion that an acid is needed. It is the science of the process.


----------



## Kurlee

valleyval said:


> It's not a matter of personal opinion that an acid is needed. It is the science of the process.


I have to disagree. Colour will release regardless it just takes more time to release. Acid in my opinion doesn't do much except make my hair dryererplexed


----------



## TheNewFine

Kurlee said:


> I have to disagree. Colour will release regardless it just takes more time to release. Acid in my opinion doesn't do much except make my hair dryererplexed



So how long do you wait for color to release without an acid?


----------



## january noir

kurlee said:
			
		

> I have to disagree. Colour will release regardless it just takes more time to release. Acid in my opinion doesn't do much except make my hair dryer


 
This is true. I have not added any acid to my henna since my first attempt and the color does release after about 3-4 hours.   And yes, the acid is very drying.  So why use it if you don't need it?



valleyval said:


> So how do you wait for color to release without an acid?


 
Mix and let sit for 3-4 hours, then apply.  I hope this is answering your question.


----------



## pet

Thanks Hennasooq for the advice.  Yes I do add conditioner to my mix, so maybe that's the problem!  I'm just afraid that if I don't add some, my hair will come out hard!

I did a henna gloss yesterday with Jamila Henna and Shikakai powder.  I think the color is a little bit more noticeable but I won't really be able to tell until I press it later.  Also, I only used about 80g of henna, so I wasn't expecting much color difference anyway.  Next time I will use the right amount of henna.


----------



## Khadija.D.Carryl

You're welcome Pet, anytime! Yes the conditioner will dilute it some but I completely understand not wanting to have your hair come out hard. No one wants that. See if you can in the future add much more henna then conditioner and see how it feels and looks.


----------



## Lavendar

Henna Sooq said:


> You're welcome Pet, anytime! Yes the conditioner will dilute it some but I completely understand not wanting to have your hair come out hard. No one wants that. See if you can in the future add much more henna then conditioner and see how it feels and looks.


 
Actually, I tried henna glosses for the first time about a month ago.  I mixed about 75 g of henna with very hot tap water and when it was all wet but still clumpy, I mixed in V05 and Lustrasilk cholesterol until I got a pudding consistency.  Then I wrapped the plastic bowl in a heating pad (that you would use for muscles) set on the lowest setting.  I let it release for about 5-6 hours.  I got the most intense color I had ever seen.  I was totally shocked but happy, happy.  I thought it was a fluke so I tried it again and same result.  Now I'm lazy and can't go back to my old mix that is a lot more time-consuming.

ETA:  I have been using henna for well over a year and never dared use any kind of acid.


----------



## Khadija.D.Carryl

Amazing Lavendar! I am really happy for you. Regardless of what people say if you got something good going for you then by all means go ahead!
I am glad you haven't touched the acid. I am not a real fan of acid in my mixture.


----------



## AtlantaJJ

I have been using a couple of teaspoons of apple cider vineger in my mix, rose water warmed in the microwave, essential oils, lavendar, pepperment and  molassas...(the pepperment makes it feel like a cooling scalp mask)  I let it sit in the window (direct sunlight) covered in cellophane to warm through out the day. That gave me the most intense color!! I loved it. I added jojoba and almond oil to the mix...my hair was soft not a bit hard, it made my curls very defined.  I'll be doing this every other week.


----------



## Evalina1

What is the best web-site for Jamila henna and alma powders.. I read 232 page and i am so confuse as to what web-site..PLEASE HELP A SISTER WHO NEED ALL THE HELP IN THE WORLD..TRUST...NECK LENTH AND PAPER THIN HAIR..HELP WITH THE WEB-SITE..THANK YOU IN ADVANCE


----------



## Lavendar

Evalina1 said:


> What is the best web-site for Jamila henna and alma powders.. I read 232 page and i am so confuse as to what web-site..PLEASE HELP A SISTER WHO NEED ALL THE HELP IN THE WORLD..TRUST...NECK LENTH AND PAPER THIN HAIR..HELP WITH THE WEB-SITE..THANK YOU IN ADVANCE


 
www.hennasooq.com  Great products and service!!!


----------



## Evalina1

THANK YOU SO MUCH LAVENDER...WISH ME LUCK..I AM GOING TO TRY THE JAMILA AND ALMA POWDER FIRST..WHAT DO YOU THINK?


----------



## Lavendar

Evalina1 said:


> THANK YOU SO MUCH LAVENDER...WISH ME LUCK..I AM GOING TO TRY THE JAMILA AND ALMA POWDER FIRST..WHAT DO YOU THINK?


 
Sounds like a plan!  Start out slowly with the amla and work your way up.  Amla can be somewhat drying.  I would start with a heaping tablespoon in my mix and if no problems, double it the next time.  Let us know how things work out!!


----------



## Evalina1

Oh see I did not know Alma can be drying..Damn shame..But Thank You....I hope it make my hair thick and healthy....damn the color for now!


----------



## Khadija.D.Carryl

Evalina I am sure it willl turn out gorgeous and rich!!

AtlantaJJ that sounds like a really good recipe.


----------



## Lavendar

Evalina1 said:


> Oh see I did not know Alma can be drying..Damn shame..But Thank You....I hope it make my hair thick and healthy....damn the color for now!


 
You will still get great color and condition mixing your henna and amla. Just start with a much smaller amount of amla versus henna. This is what henna has done for me:


----------



## LaPaciencia

Lavendar!!! Congrats on the healthy growth!  Okay I'm gonna have to try henna next cause it's just sitting there in the cabinet next to the amla waiting!!!


----------



## Khadija.D.Carryl

LaPaciencia, let us know how it turns out !


----------



## Lavendar

LaPaciencia said:


> Lavendar!!! Congrats on the healthy growth! Okay I'm gonna have to try henna next cause it's just sitting there in the cabinet next to the amla waiting!!!


 
Thanks!  You definitely have to give it a try.  PM me if you need some assistance.


----------



## LaPaciencia

Will do!!! Thanks!!!


----------



## moonglowdiva

I hennaed for the 1st time in January and I like it a little bit. Tomorrow I will henna again. My mix is different so my result will be different. I am using a different brand of henna so wish me luck.


----------



## JustKiya

moonglowdiva said:


> I hennaed for the 1st time in January and I like it a little bit. Tomorrow I will henna again. My mix is different so my result will be different. I am using a different brand of henna so wish me luck.


 
Good luck!! What kind of henna are you using this go around?


----------



## Christa438

I know this probably don't count but I do sometimes use the Henna n' placenta pac. I think it deep conditions good.


----------



## Khadija.D.Carryl

All you henna queens, good to hear!

Khadija


----------



## PassionFruit

I wanna do a henna on my daughter' hair this weekend...  was wondering could I use Aloe vera instead of water with no ill effects


----------



## Khadija.D.Carryl

Well you would definetely get added benefits from the aloe vera, but is it the same format as the water is meaning is it in liquid format or gel, what exactly? You just have to make sure it is warmed up though and don't know how aloe vera takes to warming up, but to have enough liquid to make a nice smooth paste.


----------



## mistifying

PassionFruit said:


> I wanna do a henna on my daughter' hair this weekend...  was wondering could I use Aloe vera instead of water with no ill effects



I use aloe juice instead of water in my mix and I love it.


----------



## wonderstar

I did my first henna and it was a success. I had a wonderful experience and I'm looking forward to the next one in a few weeks.

Details and pics in my fotki http://public.fotki.com/wonderstar88/hairtoday/hairstyles/how-to/hennathats-right!/


----------



## Khadija.D.Carryl

So aloe juice, that sounds like a really amazing addition!


----------



## Lucky's Mom

Aloe Juice...............hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## Aggie

I finally did my first henna about 2 weeks ago and at first, I thought I was gonna hate it, because my hair felt soooo dry. But after I dc-ed and like a couple of days later I noticed that my hair was gorgeous and it had this magnificent shine. Of course you know, I'll always use it now. I bought 5lbs of henna from www.fromnaturewithlove.com so this will last me a long while I think.


----------



## miami74

Aggie, 

Can you share with us how you mix the henna, what ingredients you included in there and how long you kept it in your hair?


----------



## Aggie

miami74 said:


> Aggie,
> 
> Can you share with us how you mix the henna, what ingredients you included in there and how long you kept it in your hair?


 
Hi Miami74, 

I put approx. 100 grams/3 and a half ounces of henna in a bowl and mixed in:-

*MY POWDERS*
1 TBS of brahmi powder
1 TBS of bhringraj powder
1 TBS of amla powder
1 TBS of shikakai powder
1 TBS of hibiscus petal powder
1 TBS ginger root powder (for the fragrance)

*MY OILS*
1 TBS extra virgin olive oil
2 TBS coconut oil
1 TBS amla oil
I also added 10 drops each of lavender, rosemary, peppermint, and cedarwood essential oils (again for the fragrance). 


I mixed all of my dry powders together making sure they blended well first then added my oils, 2 oz of regular vinegar, 2oz strong brewed coffee and enough distilled water to make a paste into a yogurt consistency. I covered it with a plastic wrap then some foil over that and plus a large bath towel then left overnight on top of the microwave oven and went to bed. 

I used it the next day (kept in for 2 hours) and guess what I discovered? This batch was enough to be used twice and I threw it out not knowing that I could freeze it and use again later. Thanks to one of the ladies in another ayurveda thread, I will be preserving it in the freezer for my next use. Apparently I can get a double boiler to warm it up and use again when I'm ready which will most likely be within 3 weeks. 

I think I might not use the coffee and vinegar in my next batch though and replace it with some moisturizing conditioner instead. I believe the amla is enough acid to use. 

*I have an important question though and maybe SARECA can answer this, but if anyone else knows, please chime in. Lavendar mentioned that amla powder is not moisturizing but acidic in nature and that it is the main culprit in the drying effect it has on our hair and that shikakai powder happens to be more moisturizing, is this true? I want to use them both, but I want to use more of the one that will leave my hair soft and moisturized. Please help.*

I am really loving the effect of these powders on my hair and I can't wait to master it.


----------



## Aggie

This question may have been answeres already, but how often is it safe to apply henna to relaxed hair? Could I safely apply henna every 10 days to 2 weeks?


----------



## Aggie

Henna Sooq said:


> If your hair is breaking or starting to split I would recommend splitting the weeks further apart each time you do a henna treatment because your hair might need more of a break. If every 2 weeks is too much try every 3 or every month. Every month is a good balance and you can cover your roots in between. It depends if you have grey or not.
> 
> I hope this helps  have a good weekend everyone
> 
> Khadija


 
Never mind ladies. I found the answer from Henna Sooq further back in the thread about how often to apply the henna. Thanks Henna Sooq.

ETA: I read further on in the thread that apparently some of the ladies, like Sareca and I think VWVixen have been applying the henna to relaxed hair once per week with no issues. This is all I needed to know. This is a really long thread. I have about 140 more pages to read, Whew!! I'll do that over the course of a few days I think.


----------



## Aggie

Neroli said:


> Thanks Sareca. I'll start looking around locally for pectin as I want to henna again in a couple of weeks.
> 
> *BTW, I just purchase henna from **www.fromnaturewithlove.com** and I compared it to the little bit of mehandi henna I have left over and it is identical. I am so excited because I paid $6.25 for 1 pound (423 grams) from FNWL whereas mehandi charges $6.50 for 100 grams!*
> 
> *hellooooo. . *.[/quote]
> 
> I get mine from there as well and it works very well. No particles, very very fine, perfect and yes inexpensive.


----------



## Lavendar

*Aggie, your hair looks beautiful...it's thickened and grown so much, especially from the middle to the ends.  Your progress since your last pic is amazing!!!  You GROW on girl.....I see ya!!!!*  :Flahsssss


----------



## Aggie

sareca said:


> Although I don't think it would be harmful, I do think it would be stinky. Henna smells funky and takes a while to rinse out. I'd be worried your hair would stink from the leaves and stems leftover by the henna.* Instead of henna you could do an amla tea rinse. I just braided my hair yesterday and I've already done one rinse. There's no stuff to rinse, it's odorless, and conditions as well as henna*.


 
This is what I'm planning to do with my braids, although I will make it a shikakai, amla, brahmi and bhringraj tea rinse instead. I will only make a cup at a time using 1/2 teaspoon each of amla and shikakai powders and 1 teaspoon each of brahmi and bhringraj powders, strain and add to my spray bottle with about 5 drops each of rosemary and peppermint esssential oils. I just bought 16oz bhringraj oil from www.garrysun.com and I might add about 1 - 2 teaspoons of it in this mix. By the way, they carry mineral oil free Amla oil as well.


----------



## Aggie

Lavendar said:


> *Aggie, your hair looks beautiful...it's thickened and grown so much, especially from the middle to the ends. Your progress since your last pic is amazing!!! You GROW on girl.....I see ya!!!!* :Flahsssss


 
Thanks Lavendar. I think I will try your recipe in your fotki next. I remember liking it when I saw it. I believe I even printed it out. Will go check. You're right though about the drying effects of the amla powder so I simply reduced the amount I use now in my recipes. Thanks for all your help honeyand encouragement. I really like your hair.


----------



## mistifying

Aggie said:


> Hi Miami74,
> 
> *I have an important question though and maybe SARECA can answer this, but if anyone else knows, please chime in. Lavendar mentioned that amla powder is not moisturizing but acidic in nature and that it is the main culprit in the drying effect it has on our hair and that shikakai powder happens to be more moisturizing, is this true? I want to use them both, but I want to use more of the one that will leave my hair soft and moisturized. Please help.*



I thought it was the other way around...with shikakai being more of a "cleansing powder" and amla being more moisturizing, I could be wrong though.  I hope someone who knows for sure chimes in.  I've been using a 2:1 ratio of bhringraj:shikakai in my tea rinses.


----------



## PassionFruit

mistifying said:


> I thought it was the other way around...with shikakai being more of a "cleansing powder" and amla being more moisturizing, I could be wrong though.  I hope someone who knows for sure chimes in.  I've been using a 2:1 ratio of bhringraj:shikakai in my tea rinses.



Shikakai is a cleanser... alma is a conditioner, not necessarily moisturizing... just not drying like shikakai

pre-was oiling is advised anytime you use shikakai because it tends to be drying.... post washing DC and/or oily maybe helpful as well


----------



## Aggie

PassionFruit said:


> Shikakai is a cleanser... *alma is a conditioner, not necessarily moisturizing... just not drying like shikakai*
> 
> pre-was oiling is advised anytime you use shikakai because it tends to be drying.... post washing DC and/or oily maybe helpful as well


 
So amla neither shikakai powders are moisturizing, hmm, this is good to know. They are apparently both drying as well since amla powder is acidic, right? Oh well, I guess I'll have to keep my brahmi and bhringraj powders in my tea rinses. Thanks for the tips PassionFruit.


----------



## nitavcc

I have been lurking around this site for awhile, and I finally subscribed...
You guys are the best.. I used henna for the first time and my dark hair had great highlights...

I mixed burgundy and mahogany and ------ it looks great in the sun.

I want to thank each and every one of you that placed their info on this thread..

I know it may sound mushy to many of you, 'cause I'm half a newbie. ( I have been lurking for a minute), but for me to henna, and I have never EVER, died my hair in my life -is a big step... Thanks to you all!

You gave me the courage to go forth!


----------



## Miss*Tress

Welcome to LHCF, *nitavcc*.


----------



## Lavendar

PassionFruit said:


> Shikakai is a cleanser... alma is a conditioner, not necessarily moisturizing... just not drying like shikakai
> 
> pre-was oiling is advised anytime you use shikakai because it tends to be drying.... post washing DC and/or oily maybe helpful as well


 
Well the exact opposite holds true for my hair....so I guess it's what kind of effect you get on your hair.  Amla makes my hair like straw and easy to break, while shikakai makes it thick, glossy, and bouncy with no pre-oiling necessary, unless it's the soap which I rarely use now.  The powder does an incredible job of conditioning my hair when mixed with coconut milk.  So the ultimate test will be how you hair is affected by the powders.


----------



## miami74

Aggie said:


> Hi Miami74,
> 
> I put approx. 100 grams/3 and a half ounces of henna in a bowl and mixed in:-
> 
> *MY POWDERS*
> 1 TBS of brahmi powder
> 1 TBS of bhringraj powder
> 1 TBS of amla powder
> 1 TBS of shikakai powder
> 1 TBS of hibiscus petal powder
> 1 TBS ginger root powder (for the fragrance)
> 
> *MY OILS*
> 1 TBS extra virgin olive oil
> 2 TBS coconut oil
> 1 TBS amla oil
> I also added 10 drops each of lavender, rosemary, peppermint, and cedarwood essential oils (again for the fragrance).
> 
> 
> I mixed all of my dry powders together making sure they blended well first then added my oils, 2 oz of regular vinegar, 2oz strong brewed coffee and enough distilled water to make a paste into a yogurt consistency. I covered it with a plastic wrap then some foil over that and plus a large bath towel then left overnight on top of the microwave oven and went to bed.
> 
> I used it the next day (kept in for 2 hours) and guess what I discovered? This batch was enough to be used twice and I threw it out not knowing that I could freeze it and use again later. Thanks to one of the ladies in another ayurveda thread, I will be preserving it in the freezer for my next use. Apparently I can get a double boiler to warm it up and use again when I'm ready which will most likely be within 3 weeks.
> 
> I think I might not use the coffee and vinegar in my next batch though and replace it with some moisturizing conditioner instead. I believe the amla is enough acid to use.
> 
> 
> *Thanks so much for the info Aggie!  I'm planning to henna for the first time during my next stretch. *


----------



## Lavendar

miami74 said:


> Aggie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Miami74,
> 
> I put approx. 100 grams/3 and a half ounces of henna in a bowl and mixed in:-
> 
> *MY POWDERS*
> 1 TBS of brahmi powder
> 1 TBS of bhringraj powder
> 1 TBS of amla powder
> 1 TBS of shikakai powder
> 1 TBS of hibiscus petal powder
> 1 TBS ginger root powder (for the fragrance)
> 
> *MY OILS*
> 1 TBS extra virgin olive oil
> 2 TBS coconut oil
> 1 TBS amla oil
> I also added 10 drops each of lavender, rosemary, peppermint, and cedarwood essential oils (again for the fragrance).
> 
> 
> I mixed all of my dry powders together making sure they blended well first then added my oils, 2 oz of regular vinegar, 2oz strong brewed coffee and enough distilled water to make a paste into a yogurt consistency. I covered it with a plastic wrap then some foil over that and plus a large bath towel then left overnight on top of the microwave oven and went to bed.
> 
> I used it the next day (kept in for 2 hours) and guess what I discovered? This batch was enough to be used twice and I threw it out not knowing that I could freeze it and use again later. Thanks to one of the ladies in another ayurveda thread, I will be preserving it in the freezer for my next use. Apparently I can get a double boiler to warm it up and use again when I'm ready which will most likely be within 3 weeks.
> 
> I think I might not use the coffee and vinegar in my next batch though and replace it with some moisturizing conditioner instead. I believe the amla is enough acid to use.
> 
> 
> *Thanks so much for the info Aggie! I'm planning to henna for the first time during my next stretch. *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now that's an awesome mix right there!  That's very similar to the mix I used for the first year I used henna, minus the vinegar.  Might I suggest that you mix your EO's in, let the color release, and then mix in the amla, EVOO, and coconut oil right before applying to your hair.  Mixing in the heavier oils before color release will tend to hinder the color somewhat.  Also, after freezing, you only need to let it thaw on the kitchen counter.  Just take it out well ahead time.  Heating it up could accidently kill the conditioning and coloring properties and waste your batch.  Trust me, I've cried to Khadija enough times for killing my henna.  Lesson learned.
Click to expand...


----------



## Aggie

Lavendar said:


> miami74 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Now that's an awesome mix right there! That's very similar to the mix I used for the first year I used henna, minus the vinegar. *Might I suggest that you mix your EO's in, let the color release, and then mix in the amla, EVOO, and coconut oil right before applying to your hair. Mixing in the heavier oils before color release will tend to hinder the color somewhat.* Also, *after freezing, you only need to let it thaw on the kitchen counter. Just take it out well ahead time. Heating it up could accidently kill the conditioning and coloring properties and waste your batch.* Trust me, I've cried to Khadija enough times for killing my henna. Lesson learned.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks a million Lavendar. I know you will look out for me for sure. I really would hate to waste my henna due to lack of knowledge. I really appreciate your help hun.
Click to expand...


----------



## wonderstar

I didn't know you could add essential oils before the dye release. Does before/after produce the same end result?


----------



## Carolina18

Lavendar said:


> *Well the exact opposite holds true for my hair....so I guess it's what kind of effect you get on your hair. Amla makes my hair like straw and easy to break*, while shikakai makes it thick, glossy, and bouncy with no pre-oiling necessary, unless it's the soap which I rarely use now.


 
I've experienced the same thing too. I was adding amla and maka to shikakai and brahmi and noticed that my hair was very 'caustic', even 'irritated' and shrinking up like crazy with no curl pattern. 
I read that amla had the effect of defining curls, so I left it out of my past 2 washes and just used shikakai, brahmi and maka, and my hair has been fine.


----------



## Lavendar

wonderstar88 said:


> I didn't know you could add essential oils before the dye release. Does before/after produce the same end result?


 
Oh sure you can.  Some EO's are used as terps to enhance the color release.  Cajeput is one I can think of now.  I use lavendar, rosemary, clary sage, and sweet orange in my regular henna mix.


----------



## Lavendar

Carolina18 said:


> I've experienced the same thing too. I was adding amla and maka to shikakai and brahmi and noticed that my hair was very 'caustic', even 'irritated' and shrinking up like crazy with no curl pattern.
> I read that amla had the effect of defining curls, so I left it out of my past 2 washes and just used shikakai, brahmi and maka, and my hair has been fine.


 
Thanks for sharing this Carolina.  I hope a lot of ladies read this and realize that amla is not a moisturizer and can cause a lot of problems if they are not careful and mindful.  Amla oil is much safer than the powder, IMHO.


----------



## oooop2

I did my first 1 last month.  And my experience was definitely not all that great.  Took me FOREVER to get all the grit out of my hair.  Drove me nuts.  But since then, I've talked to some seasoned Henna users, so I'll chalk my first experience up to (INEXPERIENCE).  I do plan on trying again in a few week.


----------



## aya221912

oooop2 said:


> I did my first 1 last month. And my experience was definitely not all that great. Took me FOREVER to get all the grit out of my hair. Drove me nuts. But since then, I've talked to some seasoned Henna users, so I'll chalk my first experience up to (INEXPERIENCE). I do plan on trying again in a few week.


 

oooop2, what do you do to get rid of the grit?  I'm thinking about trying...


----------



## oooop2

aya221912 said:


> oooop2, what do you do to get rid of the grit? I'm thinking about trying...


 
Apparently I didn't have enough conditioner/oils on my hair pre-henna.  Also, I didn't co-wash enough initially.  And lastly, I don't think my henna batch was all that great.  So I purchased some henna directly from India.


----------



## AngieB

Hello everyone! Been lurking for a few months and decided to take the plunge and actually participate.  I am particularly interested in henna (today anyway). I have purchased my henna and amla and I'm thinking about going to mix it up so I can apply tomorrow. My question is this...My current hair color is dark brown (and gray). If I apply henna and amla alone, am i going to end up with bright red hair?My goal is a reddish brown with no gray...lol I also ordered indigo but it hasn't arrived yet and I'm getting anxious. any thoughts?  Thanks in advance for the help...


----------



## JustKiya

AngieB said:


> Hello everyone! Been lurking for a few months and decided to take the plunge and actually participate.  I am particularly interested in henna (today anyway). I have purchased my henna and amla and I'm thinking about going to mix it up so I can apply tomorrow. My question is this...My current hair color is dark brown (and gray). If I apply henna and amla alone, am i going to end up with bright red hair?My goal is a reddish brown with no gray...lol I also ordered indigo but it hasn't arrived yet and I'm getting anxious. any thoughts?  Thanks in advance for the help...



You should end up with reddish brown hair, with copper/red highlights from the dyed grays. 
Do you have any shed hair laying around? Do a quick test, and see if you like the color.


----------



## AngieB

Thanks for the fast reply. I'm sure I can find some shed hair. So..if I mix the henna with amla, lemon juice and EVOO or another oil and let it sit until tomorrow that will be sufficient? Or is there a better way?


----------



## JustKiya

AngieB said:


> Thanks for the fast reply. I'm sure I can find some shed hair. So..if I mix the henna with amla, lemon juice and EVOO or another oil and let it sit until tomorrow that will be sufficient? Or is there a better way?



And water!  Don't forget the water.  

Personally, I don't use the lemon juice - I find that it dries out my hair. 

If you want to let it sit til tomorrow, that's fine- the color will have definitely released by then.  And, depending on when you start, doing it tomorrow just might be simpler, overall. Depending on your henna though, the color can release within an hour, so you wouldn't have to let it sit overnight. 

My personal henna mix is henna + water into a thick paste til the color releases, then I add an equal amount of a cheapie, cone-free conditioner (V05/Suave/White Rain), and put it into my hair. The conditioner, I've found, makes rinsing the henna out SUPER easy.


----------



## AngieB

Oh yeah....water...thanks for the reminder..Did I read incorrectly? I could have sworn I read that either acv or lemon juice was necessary to release the dye.... Let me go read some more...Thanks...


----------



## JustKiya

AngieB said:


> Oh yeah....water...thanks for the reminder..Did I read incorrectly? I could have sworn I read that either acv or lemon juice was necessary to release the dye.... Let me go read some more...Thanks...



It's - well, it really depends on the henna, I think. I used lemon juice once, and I hated how it made my hair feel. I think that it might acclerate the dye release, and if you are using it on SKIN, that's crucial, because it has to dye before it dries out. 

On hair, though, not so much, simply because it's sitting, moist, on your hair for a while - so you have more time to allow the dye to move into your hair. 

So, a lot of people use it, but you don't HAVE to. And if your hair tends to dry out/be dry, I wouldn't use it, at all.


----------



## AngieB

Thanks for your reply really...because I truly don't wanna mess this up and be lookin like Bozo...lol...So I mixed my henna....1tbsp lemon juice and water in a container...tomorrow..I will mix the amla and water and mix in with the henna and add some oils..maybe  a lil yogurt and some suave conditioner...what do you guys think?


----------



## AngieB

and a couple of egg yolks so it doesn't dry out.....


----------



## january noir

AngieB said:


> Thanks for your reply really...because I truly don't wanna mess this up and be lookin like Bozo...lol...So I mixed my henna....1tbsp lemon juice and water in a container...tomorrow..I will mix the amla and water and mix in with the henna and add some oils..maybe a lil yogurt and some suave conditioner...what do you guys think?


 
Do not use lemon juice.  You dom't need it.  It only dries the hair out.
I wish I could put this in flashing red lights on this thread!


----------



## oooop2

JustKiya said:


> And water!  Don't forget the water.
> 
> Personally, I don't use the lemon juice - I find that it dries out my hair.
> 
> If you want to let it sit til tomorrow, that's fine- the color will have definitely released by then.  And, depending on when you start, doing it tomorrow just might be simpler, overall. Depending on your henna though, the color can release within an hour, so you wouldn't have to let it sit overnight.
> 
> My personal henna mix is henna + water into a thick paste til the color releases, then I add an equal amount of a cheapie, cone-free conditioner (V05/Suave/White Rain), and put it into my hair. The conditioner, I've found, makes rinsing the henna out SUPER easy.


 
Hi,

How long do you let your henna sit on your hair before rinsing it out.  And why don't you add oils to your mix??? And I will DEFINITELY add condish to my mix the next time I do it.  

TIA


----------



## AngieB

Thank you all for your assistance. The results are in. I used a henna/amla mix with a small amount of lemon juice (very little), EVOO, egg yolk and water..forgot to add the conditioner. Hair doesn't feel dry at all. Feels thick and soft. Color came out a wonderful brownish red/reddish brown that I just love..can't wait to see what it looks like in the sunlight..No sun today..just rain..so maybe tomorrow..
Only issue is my gray roots are somewhat copper/orange..I think I'll need to use a little indigo the next time to get them more brownish....thanks again.. I'll do another treatment in a week or two....


----------



## stinastina

january noir said:


> Do not use lemon juice.  You dom't need it.  It only dries the hair out.
> I wish I could put this in flashing red lights on this thread!



What do you use instead of lemon juice ? I always add yogurt to my henna & lemon juice mix and my hair is never dry.


----------



## Misseyl

I'm going to henna my hair sometime next week and here's my mix:
200g of Henna (forgot the brand name, stored it in the freezer for over 1 yr.)
Lemon Juice
Honey
Red wine
let it sit for a couple of hours
Apply henna on clean hair
let it sit on hair overnight, if I can stand it, if not, no less than 5 hours
rinse henna w cheap conditioner, then wash w/CON shampoo and deep condition with heat
apply Infusion as leave-in
Air dry
Flatiron


----------



## january noir

stinastina said:


> What do you use instead of lemon juice ? I always add yogurt to my henna & lemon juice mix and my hair is never dry.


 
I don't use any lemon juice or acid.  It's not needed; the color will release without it  The lemon juice is not conditioning the hair.  Even though your mix was fine, it will be better without the lemon juice.  

I started out using lemon juice, vinegar and the like (even orange juice), but as I progressed, I found acid was not needed!  I would moisturize my hair to lessen breakage and then the lemon juice would counteract all of that!  

It's up to you to add or not, but try your mix without it and see if you notice a difference.      

I do believe acid is more essential for the body art process, but not the hair treatments.  I remember Henna Sooq also saying this.


----------



## stinastina

january noir said:


> I don't use any lemon juice or acid.  It's not needed; the color will release without it  The lemon juice is not conditioning the hair.  Even though your mix was fine, it will be better without the lemon juice.
> 
> I started out using lemon juice, vinegar and the like (even orange juice), but as I progressed, I found acid was not needed!  I would moisturize my hair to lessen breakage and then the lemon juice would counteract all of that!
> 
> It's up to you to add or not, but try your mix without it and see if you notice a difference.
> 
> I do believe acid is more essential for the body art process, but not the hair treatments.  I remember Henna Sooq also saying this.



That's weird because I always thought this thread said we need it or something acidic. erplexed


----------



## BeautifulFlower

Did my first henna treatment this weekend. I dont know how I could have been so scared. My hair feels and looks stronger. I love the auburn color. Its soft, silky, and shiny. This is what I will do about every relaxer. It laid my cuticles down and everything. HENNA FOR LIFE!

I'll post pictures later.


----------



## Foxglove

stinastina said:


> That's weird because I always thought this thread said we need it or something acidic. erplexed



The acid helps the color release faster but if you use water instead and leave it overnight the color will release. It is slower, but you get the same color release


----------



## Aggie

Ekaette said:


> The acid helps the color release faster but if you use water instead and leave it overnight the color will release. It is slower, but you get the same color release


 
Co-signing with Ekaette. I found that when I used the lemon jiuce or even the Apple Cider Vinegar, it left my hair extremely dry so I don't use them anymore and the results are wayyyy better..


----------



## AngieB

Did another henna today...No lemon juice this time...just water and let it sit overnight..worked just fine..added oils after that...Used indigo with the henna this time to get rid of my orangey used to be gray hairs..worked out very well....Thanks for all your advice everyone...


----------



## Misseyl

Misseyl said:


> I'm going to henna my hair sometime next week and here's my mix:
> 200g of Henna (forgot the brand name, stored it in the freezer for over 1 yr.)
> Lemon Juice
> Honey
> Red wine
> let it sit for a couple of hours
> Apply henna on clean hair
> let it sit on hair overnight, if I can stand it, if not, no less than 5 hours
> rinse henna w cheap conditioner, then wash w/CON shampoo and deep condition with heat
> apply Infusion as leave-in
> Air dry
> Flatiron


 it didn't work.  The Henna that I stored for a year in the freezer did not release any dye.. I'm so disappointed because I really thought it would work..

I'm thinking of order a new batch today because I really wanted to dye my hair.


----------



## january noir

AngieB said:


> Did another henna today...No lemon juice this time...just water and let it sit overnight..worked just fine..added oils after that...Used indigo with the henna this time to get rid of my orangey used to be gray hairs..worked out very well....Thanks for all your advice everyone...


----------



## oooop2

What are you ladies doing in order to get the Henna to DYE your hair.  I purchased a Mahogany batch from mountainrose.com  

I've used it 2x and my hair is still blk, not mahogany at all.  The first time I mixed w/only water.  The 2nd time I added OJ and let it sit for @ 7hrs.  Then added oils/etc.

What am I doing wrong?  I would really like some type of color added to my hair.

TIA


----------



## Aggie

Misseyl said:


> it didn't work. The Henna that I stored for a year in the freezer did not release any dye.. I'm so disappointed because I really thought it would work..
> 
> I'm thinking of order a new batch today because I really wanted to dye my hair.


 
MisseyL, what color is your hair originally? If it was always black then the henna  may have worked fine. Henna does not color already black hair, it would only leave a slight reddish tint that can be seen in bright sunlight. I used henna on my hair and I did not get any color on my whole head, the only way I knew that the color released was the copper color of my gray hairs and of course in bright sunlight. Now if your hair is bleached or lightly colored then you should see some color with the henna. I don't use henna really for the color, I use it for the conditioning and strengthening power it has on my hair. 

For my next henna treatment I will add indigo to darken my gray hairs as I prefer my hair really black anyway. Thank God I found something natural to color my hair with. I used black rinses forever but they don't last long, I was getting a little tired of using them and was very tempted to put a chemical dye in it so I found henna just in time.


----------



## Aggie

oooop2 said:


> What are you ladies doing in order to get the Henna to DYE your hair. I purchased a Mahogany batch from mountainrose.com
> 
> I've used it 2x and my hair is still blk, not mahogany at all. The first time I mixed w/only water. The 2nd time I added OJ and let it sit for @ 7hrs. Then added oils/etc.
> 
> What am I doing wrong? I would really like some type of color added to my hair.
> 
> TIA


 
oooop2, henna does not add color to already black hair. It simply leaves a slightly reddish tint and sometimes it can only be seen in bright sunlight. For you to get some color from it you'd have to lighten your hair by bleaching or something like that. I find that having to apply a chemical dye and then use henna is too much for my hair to handle so I decided to just be happy with my black hair and use the henna for conditioning and strengthening instead.

There are some ladies whose hair is slightly brown naturally and they are the ones that will get a nice slightly reddish color from henna that's not necessarily visible in bright sunlight alone.


----------



## cupcakes

hello,
 I was just wondering how often can indigo be applied. I want my hair jet black. I know that the color is permanent but I have also heard that the black fades over time


----------



## Aggie

slimzz said:


> hello,
> I was just wondering how often can indigo be applied. I want my hair jet black. I know that the color is permanent but I have also heard that the black fades over time


I have not used my indigo as yet but I assume because it is natural hair product, it should be safe to apply it every 3 weeks or once a month with the henna treatments. I believe I read here that some of the ladies re-apply their henna even sooner than that with great results.


----------



## Misseyl

Misseyl said:


> it didn't work. The Henna that I stored for a year in the freezer did not release any dye.. I'm so disappointed because I really thought it would work..
> 
> I'm thinking of order a new batch today because I really wanted to dye my hair.


 
I called Mehandi today and told her what happened.  She said because I used honey in the henna that's why I did not get any dye release.  Now I know better.  I had gotten that recipe from one of the woman on the Henna hair site and never did the user say anything about it.  That's why you cant take everything people say literally, you have to take some things with a grain of salt.


----------



## Aggie

Misseyl said:


> I called Mehandi today and told her what happened. She said because I used honey in the henna that's why I did not get any dye release. Now I know better. I had gotten that recipe from one of the woman on the Henna hair site and never did the user say anything about it. That's why you cant take everything people say literally, you have to take some things with a grain of salt.


 
MisseyL I'm so happy you found out what caused your henna not to release. At least I know too not to add honey to my henna and leave excess amounts for freezer storage. Thanks for posting.


----------



## Lady Esquire

I may do another henna gloss today.

Just curious: do you ladies henna on wet or dry hair.  I usually do it on dry hair. 

But today I want to clarify first, 'cause I have buildup.  Does it matter?


----------



## Lady Esquire

january noir said:


> 1st things 1st!
> 
> DEEP CONDITION your hair before your treatment.
> OIL RINSE your hair
> APPLY HENNA mix (mix should contain oil/and or conditioner) to wet (not dripping) or damp hair


 
Nevermind, I typed in the word "wet" within this thread, and I found some very helpful posts, mainly the above, which answered my question.  Off to go henna.  Will report results later.


----------



## cupcakes

oh okay. one more question. I have heard that henna lossens hair texture, will those results become permanent if i henna regularly? cuz i am transitioning and i dont want my texture loose forever


----------



## It~Can~Grow

slimzz said:


> oh okay. one more question. I have heard that henna lossens hair texture, will those results become permanent if i henna regularly? cuz i am transitioning and i dont want my texture loose forever


 
I don't think so erplexed because Sareca (Queen of Henna) still has great texture to her hair.

Anyone else?


----------



## PassionFruit

I think Im getting rid of all my BAQ henna... Its not proven to be worth all of the mixing & waiting hassle...


Im gonna go back to my tried & true BSS brands like Colora Henna and Hennalusent....premixed with the colors of my choice


----------



## Lady Esquire

slimzz said:


> oh okay. one more question. I have heard that henna *lossens* hair texture, will those results become permanent if i henna regularly? cuz i am transitioning and i dont want my texture loose forever


 
slightly, and no, it is not permanent. plus i think it depends on how textured it is, cause if it has a lot of wave and kink to it, it won't even be that noticeable.


----------



## Aggie

My new growth has loosened slightly and I actually like it seeing that I'm stretching my relaxer really long this time.


----------



## Aggie

I don't know about you guys, but I think it's about time this thread become a sticky. I mean there are so many helpful information and recipe's here for those who looking into ayurveda hair care methods. How about it Moderators?


----------



## Pheonixx

*I just got my Henna!*:superbanana:

I bought the Amla powder too.  I am so anxious to try it BUT I read that you're supposed to wait 3 mths after your last relaxer to apply it.


 Mine was barely 6 weeks ago.


----------



## Khadija.D.Carryl

I think it's a great idea to have a natural hair care thread on here that everyone can find regularly like as a category on here. Like Henna and Herbs on Hair or similar. Long Hair Community has one and it is full of posts. It could bring more attention to all things natural that can be done with our hair.

Phoenix, if you bought your henna from a body art quality supplier you can use your henna and herbs along with your relaxer as you'd like. That's one of the benefits of using henna you can use chemicals as well relatively close together. 6 weeks is plenty of time. I would recommend to at least give  your hair a rest and do any kind of treatments at about 2-4 weeks at most. Unless it's working for you but don't push your hair and spend so much money by doing so many applications in between is it isn't necessary.

My blog went up! YEAH 
www.HennaBlogSpot.com


----------



## Aggie

PhoEnixX said:


> *I just got my Henna!*:superbanana:
> 
> I bought the Amla powder too. I am so anxious to try it BUT I read that you're supposed to wait 3 mths after your last relaxer to apply it.
> 
> 
> Mine was barely 6 weeks ago.


 
I agree with Henna Sooq, you waited more than long enough. I don't know where you got that info from but that incorrect if you have body art quality henna. Many of the ladies here including myself have used henna less than 2 weeks after a relaxer with great success. In fact I strongly recommend that you use your henna this early because the protein bonds in your hair is disrupted with any chemical treatments and the henna which acts like a protein, mends those bonds in your hair afterwards. Anybody else feel the same way?


----------



## Khadija.D.Carryl

Aggie great advice


----------



## miami74

Aggie said:


> I agree with Henna Sooq, you waited more than long enough. I don't know where you got that info from but that incorrect if you have body art quality henna. Many of the ladies here including myself have used henna less than 2 weeks after a relaxer with great success. In fact I strongly recommend that you use your henna this early because the protein bonds in your hair is disrupted with any chemical treatments and the henna which acts like a protein, mends those bonds in your hair afterwards. Anybody else feel the same way?



I am glad you shared this information with us.  I also recently purchased BAQ Henna and I am getting a relaxer this weekend.  So, I will plan to do my first henna sometime within the 2 weeks post.  Thanks.


----------



## Pheonixx

Ok cool. I do have body art henna. I got that info from another site--and I think I misinterpreted what I was reading....maybe. 

Thanks Ya'll!

Making this thread a sticky is a great idea.  The use of natural care products and methods should be encouraged.   Or at least  ppl should be informed.


----------



## Lucky's Mom

That is what I am all about!!
I hope that a Natural Section will be up soon.


----------



## miami74

Aggie said:


> I agree with Henna Sooq, you waited more than long enough. I don't know where you got that info from but that incorrect if you have body art quality henna. Many of the ladies here including myself have used henna less than 2 weeks after a relaxer with great success. In fact I strongly recommend that you use your henna this early because the protein bonds in your hair is disrupted with any chemical treatments and the henna which acts like a protein, mends those bonds in your hair afterwards. Anybody else feel the same way?



Question.  I am planning to do an hard protein treatment (Aphogee for Damaged Hair) a week after my relaxer.  Will doing henna sometime after that be too much protein?  Or should I skip Aphogee and just do henna?


----------



## Aggie

miami74 said:


> Question. I am planning to do an hard protein treatment (Aphogee for Damaged Hair) a week after my relaxer. Will doing henna sometime after that be too much protein? Or should I skip Aphogee and just do henna?


 
I would recommend just doing the henna treatment for now, followed by some deep conditioning treatments. I personally have not needed to use the hardcore Aphogee protein treatment in a long while because of the strengthening power of henna and other powders like amla, shikakai, brahmi, etc. I would stay clear of the hardcore Aphogee treatment for now. If you must use a protein, please use a milder  form for now.


----------



## Pheonixx

I just henna'd for the first time yesterday and I love the results.

I had henna, amla, a few squirt of conditioner and olive oil.
I was afraid for a second because it  seemed like my hair was going to be matted but after I got everything out and washed with shampoo ,I could see the benefits.

I cowash everyday so I'm not sure I can blame the moiusturizing on the Henna but my hair is definitely softer and I can say the henna is responsoible for it. Also, I'm not sure whether the henna treatment relaxed the curl or simply defined it...but I am so feeling my new-growth at this moment.


----------



## miami74

Aggie said:


> I would recommend just doing the henna treatment for now, followed by some deep conditioning treatments. I personally have not needed to use the hardcore Aphogee protein treatment in a long while because of the strengthening power of henna and other powders like amla, shikakai, brahmi, etc. I would stay clear of the hardcore Aphogee treatment for now. If you must use a protein, please use a milder  form for now.



Thanks Aggie. I'm glad I asked you.  You always come through for a sista!


----------



## Aggie

miami74 said:


> Thanks Aggie. I'm glad I asked you. You always come through for a sista!


You're welcomed honey.


----------



## Lita

I'am growing out a perm since 05,Will henna help to keep it strong? Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Miss*Tress

Lita said:


> I'am growing out a perm since 05,Will henna help to keep it strong? Happy Hair Growing!


Regular henna treatments do strengthen hair. Go for it and let us know how it works out for you.

Today I'm trying something "original": a plain henna & water mixture; no oils, no conditioner, no terps, no nothing. The mixture is sitting on my head now and I so hope to have a dark red overtone to my hair when it's finished.

I did notice that application is less messy without all the oils and conditioner even though I mixed to the same consistency as I usually do.


----------



## PassionFruit

I didnt like the way my hair came out when mixing Henna with conditioner...cant even explain why...

I will stick with making henna pastes followed by separate DC


----------



## january noir

Miss*Tress said:


> Today I'm trying something "original": a plain henna & water mixture; no oils, no conditioner, no terps, no nothing. The mixture is sitting on my head now and I so hope to have a dark red overtone to my hair when it's finished.
> 
> *I did notice that application is less messy without all the oils and conditioner* even though I mixed to the same consistency as I usually do.


 


			
				PassionFruit said:
			
		

> *I didnt like the way my hair came out when mixing Henna with conditioner*...cant even explain why...
> 
> I will stick with making henna pastes followed by separate DC


 
My apologies if I sound crazy - I am having PMS symptoms! 

Thanks for posting Miss*Tress & PassionFruit.

I've been saying this and posting about it for a long time now (like a candle in the wind). Henna mixes do not need any acid (called terps by some) to release color, nor a lot of additives like conditioners, yogurt and cloves and wine and tea and the list goes on. And yes, I have read lot's and lot's of tutorials, this thread and other posts and haircare sites about the henna experience.

I have found after using henna for a while, one only needs some water and a dash or splash of oil and that's it! This is especially true if you are using quality BAQ henna to create a mix that is easy to apply and easy to rinse. The key is making sure the hair is well moisturized *before* doing a henna treatment.

I know, I know,  some users like to mix up a bunch of stuff like they are cooking and it really isn't needed, it's fun; but not needed.  Of course, some of the reports are good, but the more experienced one becomes using henna, they'll see less of a need to add everything "but the kitchen sink." 

Generally, most of the additives just result in dry, sometimes hard, breakage-prone hair; not the strong, but soft hair that henna can give. 

I am not knocking the mixologists, but many novice users get caught up with the "recipes" and when they are done with the treatment, they can be a tad dissapointed with the results.

That's it. This is totally my experience, and I am sure others will refute this.  However, I wanted to make this post to help someone new to henna make it easy on themselves!


----------



## PassionFruit

january noir said:


> I have found after using henna for a while, one only needs some water and a dash or splash of oil and that's it! This is especially true if you are using quality BAQ henna to create a mix that is easy to apply and easy to rinse. The key is making sure the hair is well moisturized *before* doing a henna treatment.





I dont disagree   in fact I have been saying similar.... but if folks wanna complicate things and remain being kitchen scientists, thats on them...

I dont even agree with the whole BAQ rage...  there are some GREAT BAQ henna but not worth the hassle or risks that some present....   but thats a rant for another time


----------



## talata

Anyone tried *Godrej Nupur Natural Mehendi Henna? *Just found it online and it looks interesting. it also contains [FONT=Verdana,Arial,Helvetica]*Amla, Brahmi and Bhringraj.*[/FONT]





​


----------



## Miss*Tress

talata said:


> Anyone tried *Godrej Nupur Natural Mehendi Henna? *Just found it online and it looks interesting. it also contains [FONT=Verdana,Arial,Helvetica]*Amla, Brahmi and Bhringraj.*[/FONT]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​


I'll definitely be on the look out for the this the next time I need to stock up. Thanks for posting, *talata*.


----------



## Misseyl

january noir said:


> My apologies if I sound crazy - I am having PMS symptoms!
> 
> Thanks for posting Miss*Tress & PassionFruit.
> 
> I've been saying this and posting about it for a long time now (like a candle in the wind). *Henna mixes do not need any acid (called terps by some) to release color, nor a lot of additives like conditioners, yogurt and cloves and wine and tea and the list goes on. And yes, I have read lot's and lot's of tutorials, this thread and other posts and haircare sites about the henna experience.*
> 
> I have found after using henna for a while, one only needs some water and a dash or splash of oil and that's it! This is especially true if you are using quality BAQ henna to create a mix that is easy to apply and easy to rinse. The key is making sure the hair is well moisturized *before* doing a henna treatment.
> 
> I know, I know,  some users like to mix up a bunch of stuff like they are cooking and it really isn't needed, it's fun; but not needed. Of course, some of the reports are good, but the more experienced one becomes using henna, they'll see less of a need to add everything "but the kitchen sink."
> 
> Generally, most of the additives just result in dry, sometimes hard, breakage-prone hair; not the strong, but soft hair that henna can give.
> 
> I am not knocking the mixologists, but many novice users get caught up with the "recipes" and when they are done with the treatment, they can be a tad dissapointed with the results.
> 
> That's it. This is totally my experience, and I am sure others will refute this. However, I wanted to make this post to help someone new to henna make it easy on themselves!


 I wish you had written this a couple of weeks ago because I could have used my 200g of Henna on my hair, instead I had to chuck it in the bin.  Me and my bad self went and used honey in my mixture.. Well this Henna was in my freezer for about a year so I thought it was old, well I spoke to someone at *Mehandi.com *and she said she has had Henna for 3 years with no problems.. Well I guess I'll stick w/rain water or lemon juice from now on.


----------



## january noir

Misseyl said:


> I wish you had written this a couple of weeks ago because I could have used my 200g of Henna on my hair, instead I had to chuck it in the bin. Me and my bad self went and used honey in my mixture.. Well this Henna was in my freezer for about a year so I thought it was old, well I spoke to someone at *Mehandi.com *and she said she has had Henna for 3 years with no problems.. Well I guess I'll stick w/rain water or *lemon juice* from now on.


 
*NNNNOOOOOOO!  You don't use lemon juice! (or any acid).* That was the point of my tirade!    Just use plain warm water and an oil like amla, EVOO, JBCO...


----------



## Misseyl

january noir said:


> *NNNNOOOOOOO! You don't use lemon juice! (or any acid).* That was the point of my tirade!  Just use plain warm water and an oil like amla, EVOO, JBCO...


  Ok, thanks grlfriend, warm water it is.


----------



## january noir

Misseyl said:


> Ok, thanks grlfriend, warm water it is.


 
I got you!   Whew!


----------



## changedlife

Do any henna users cowash their hair every day? If so does henna rinse out soon?  I am asking because I recently tried henna, it turned my hair red which I didn't like, and it was rinsing out every time I cowashed and it was all out after a week.  Also which henna can I use to dye my hair black?


----------



## january noir

cheveux2 said:


> Do any henna users cowash their hair every day? If so does henna rinse out soon? I am asking because I recently tried henna, it turned my hair red which I didn't like, and it was rinsing out every time I cowashed and it was all out after a week. Also which henna can I use to dye my hair black?


 
Yes, henna is used to color your hair red!  You didn't know? 

It shouldn't rinse out; it's permanent.  What you were experiencing is residue that wasn't rinsed out the first time.  The color does fade over time, but you can use henna every week if you wanted to without harming your hair (keep your mixes simple - just water and oil; and give yourself a moisturizing DC before you henna to prevent breakage).

In order to have black hair, you have to henna the hair first (initially you do) and then you use indigo to make the hair black.  It's a 2-step process.
Using indigo without henna will give you a greenish-blue color and you don't want that.  Indigo is the same product they dye jeans with.  As you already know, using henna alone will make your hair red.

ETA:  Where are you getting your henna?


----------



## changedlife

january noir said:


> Yes, henna is used to color your hair red! You didn't know?
> 
> It shouldn't rinse out; it's permanent. What you were experiencing is residue that wasn't rinsed out the first time. The color does fade over time, but you can use henna every week if you wanted to without harming your hair (keep your mixes simple - just water and oil; and give yourself a moisturizing DC before you henna to prevent breakage).
> 
> In order to have black hair, you have to henna the hair first (initially you do) and then you use indigo to make the hair black. It's a 2-step process.
> Using indigo without henna will give you a greenish-blue color and you don't want that. Indigo is the same product they dye jeans with. As you already know, using henna alone will make your hair red.
> 
> ETA: Where are you getting your henna?


 
Thanks.  Wow, I thought  henna makes hair black erplexed.  I am getting henna from local indian store.


----------



## miss Congeniality

Well, I plan to use some henna tonight. I made a mix of just water and alma oil.


----------



## january noir

miss Congeniality said:


> Well, I plan to use some henna tonight. I made a mix of just water and alma oil.


 
After you make your henna mix, it should sit for at _*least* _4-5 hours in a warm place for the color to release; overnight is better.

To check color release, tear a piece of Kleenex or toilet tissue and lightly place it on top of the mix.  If color has released, when you remove the paper, the paper will have an orange color tint to it.  Don't worry too much if it didn't though as long as the mix has been sitting for at _least_ the 4-5 hours.

Also don't forget to do a moisturizing deep conditioner just before you henna and one other tip is to henna on damp hair, not dry.

Practice makes perfect!  Good Luck!


----------



## january noir

cheveux2 said:


> Thanks. Wow, I thought henna makes hair black erplexed. I am getting henna from local indian store.


 
OK.  That should be fine as long as there is no other ingredient in it and it's body-art-quality (BAQ).


----------



## Miss*Tress

Be careful, ladies. Don't try anything without researching it carefully.


----------



## stinastina

talata said:


> Anyone tried *Godrej Nupur Natural Mehendi Henna? *Just found it online and it looks interesting. it also contains [FONT=Verdana,Arial,Helvetica]*Amla, Brahmi and Bhringraj.*[/FONT]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​



I'm adding this to my store. It's more expensive than the Jamila, Dulhan or Reshma but it will save some folks some mixing !


----------



## lovegan

hey yall,
(as an aside, it's sad I rarely post on this board unless i'm experiencing probelms!!)

so...i broke down and bought some henna from the hennaforhair.com site. I remember reading somewhere in this thread that you DO NOT need to use lemon juice/acv/acid in the henna mix to release the color before use--you may only use water--which is what I did.

However, as I sit here with henna all over my head, I was skimming the henna for hair site, and it mentioned something about an ORANGE tinge if you use water only?!

I just used plain water and olive oil in my henna mix, let it sit for 12 hours (six hours in front of some heat--just enough to warm it a bit) and then applied. now i'm horrified that I might end up with Garfield orange hair..

anyone every just use water? how long do you let it sit on your hair before you rinse out?

thanks!!!


----------



## Miss*Tress

talata said:


> Anyone tried *Godrej Nupur Natural Mehendi Henna? *Just found it online and it looks interesting. it also contains [FONT=Verdana,Arial,Helvetica]*Amla, Brahmi and Bhringraj.*[/FONT]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​





stinastina said:


> I'm adding this to my store. It's more expensive than the Jamila, Dulhan or Reshma but it will save some folks some mixing !


I checked your site, *stinastina *(which is very nice BTW). The packet is only 25 g - that's really small. Is it available in larger sizes?


----------



## Nina_S

lovegan said:


> hey yall,
> (as an aside, it's sad I rarely post on this board unless i'm experiencing probelms!!)
> 
> so...i broke down and bought some henna from the hennaforhair.com site. I remember reading somewhere in this thread that you DO NOT need to use lemon juice/acv/acid in the henna mix to release the color before use--you may only use water--which is what I did.
> 
> However, as I sit here with henna all over my head, I was skimming the henna for hair site, and it mentioned something about an ORANGE tinge if you use water only?!
> 
> I just used plain water and olive oil in my henna mix, let it sit for 12 hours (six hours in front of some heat--just enough to warm it a bit) and then applied. now i'm horrified that I might end up with Garfield orange hair..
> 
> anyone every just use water? how long do you let it sit on your hair before you rinse out?
> 
> thanks!!!



I doubt that you end up with orange hair - that is basically how I mix my henna.  I mix henna, hot water & Vatica oil.  The length of time varies for me depending on how much time I have. I usually leave it on no less than 2 hours & I have left it on overnight.  Just remember to rinse it well and deep condition (with heat if you can).  Everything should be fine.  

Nina


----------



## Cayenne0622

lovegan said:


> hey yall,
> (as an aside, it's sad I rarely post on this board unless i'm experiencing probelms!!)
> 
> so...i broke down and bought some henna from the hennaforhair.com site. I remember reading somewhere in this thread that you DO NOT need to use lemon juice/acv/acid in the henna mix to release the color before use--you may only use water--which is what I did.
> 
> However, as I sit here with henna all over my head, I was skimming the henna for hair site, and it mentioned something about an ORANGE tinge if you use water only?!
> 
> I just used plain water and olive oil in my henna mix, let it sit for 12 hours (six hours in front of some heat--just enough to warm it a bit) and then applied. now i'm horrified that I might end up with Garfield orange hair..
> 
> anyone every just use water? how long do you let it sit on your hair before you rinse out?
> 
> thanks!!!


 
You won't get orange hair. I've been putting henna on my hair for about 2 yrs and I always use Jamila henna, olive oil, jojoba oil, water, a moisturizing conditioner.


----------



## stinastina

Miss*Tress said:


> I checked your site, *stinastina *(which is very nice BTW). The packet is only 25 g - that's really small. Is it available in larger sizes?



I just used it myself and took pics which I put in my fotki:

http://public.fotki.com/stinastina/godrej-nupur/.

I love it ! My hair was so soft and silky afterwards !! All I did was mix it with water ! My hair is still soft ! To answer your question, my hair is past shoulder length and I used 2 this time. 3 will cover my whole head.


----------



## january noir

stinastina said:


> I just used it myself and took pics which I put in my fotki:
> 
> http://public.fotki.com/stinastina/godrej-nupur/.
> 
> I love it ! My hair was so soft and silky afterwards !! All I did was mix it with water ! My hair is still soft ! To answer your question, my hair is past shoulder length and I used 2 this time. 3 will cover my whole head.


 
Your hair is beautiful.  What a nice, rich color .


----------



## stinastina

january noir said:


> Your hair is beautiful.  What a nice, rich color .



Thank you. I'm glad it turned out well. I think the mixture of powders (amla, brahmi & bhringraj) works well together to make your hair soft.


----------



## AtlantaJJ

stinastina said:


> Thank you. I'm glad it turned out well. I think the mixture of powders (amla, brahmi & bhringraj) works well together to make your hair soft.


So it's a a nice non drying henna with excellent herbs and it helps loosen the curl pattern of natural hair? 

I might have to do an experiement with this..the thing that's been keeping me away from henna is my tendancy for dryness after the treatments.  I have to work so hard to bring my hair back into balance.  However I understand that it could have great benefits for my hair if I can find the right henna..


----------



## myronnie

Has anyone tried LUSH henna? I've heard a lot of good things about it..
I'm thinking of trying it a couple weeks after I relax. I have Caca noir (it has mostly indigo and some henna in it) and it's supposed to make your hair black.  I'm wondering if any other people have used this henna.


----------



## Pheonixx

*^^^
@stinastina*
This is true for me.
If I don't use Amla with my Henna my hair won't act right.


----------



## january noir

myronnie said:


> Has anyone tried LUSH henna? I've heard a lot of good things about it..
> I'm thinking of trying it a couple weeks after I relax. I have Caca noir (it has mostly indigo and some henna in it) and it's supposed to make your hair black. I'm wondering if any other people have used this henna.


 
Yes, there are some people that use it and like it.  I haven't so I can't give you feedback.  One person said that it was hard to rinse out, but who knows, maybe they used too much, or they applied it to dry hair (henna/indigo applications are easier on wet/damp hair).

I love LUSH products, but every now and then, a product will be just so,so. So say, if your hair is in good condition and your hair is moisturized you shouldn't have any problem, so try it and come back and post a review.   Also, did you search this thread for reviews?


----------



## Blu217

I think about using it again, but I was using it straight for several months and my naturally dark sandy brown hair got very chestnutty red; my ends still look firey in the sun. I liked the color but didn't want to go any redder. I've thought of trying alma, but I'm not sure what color I'd end up and I don't want black or even deep brown hair, so... not sure what I'll do next.


----------



## Aggie

Well I know that I will definitely be using it again. I have had 3 henna treatments so far and each time I do them, I like them more. My last indigo treatment came out pretty great too. My hair was nice and soft after the whole process was done. 

I have the entire henna and indigo recipe and process that I used in my fotki. They are pretty detailed so if you want to check it out, feel free to do so, no pass word needed.


----------



## Makenzie

Blu217 said:


> I think about using it again, but I was using it straight for several months and my naturally dark sandy brown hair got very chestnutty red; my ends still look firey in the sun. I liked the color but didn't want to go any redder. I've thought of trying alma, but I'm not sure what color I'd end up and I don't want black or even deep brown hair, so... not sure what I'll do next.


 
Blu can't you use Cassia Obovato to still maintain your hair but without color since you don't want it to go darker?


----------



## stinastina

I'm really liking my red "highlights" ! I took a pic to show you guys the results. The red is where my grey used to be.






Here's what I used:

http://public.fotki.com/stinastina/godrej-nupur/

The color has definitely deepened since my first application.


----------



## Mrs. Verde

Aggie said:


> Well I know that I will definitely be using it again. I have had 3 henna treatments so far and each time I do them, I like them more. My last indigo treatment came out pretty great too. My hair was nice and soft after the whole process was done.
> 
> I have the entire henna and indigo recipe and process that I used in my fotki. They are pretty detailed so if you want to check it out, feel free to do so, no pass word needed.


Aggie ~ as much henna that you have, you should be doing a treatment every other day


----------



## Aggie

Mrs. Verde said:


> Aggie ~ as much henna that you have, you should be doing a treatment every other day


 
Thank you for making me laugh honey, I needed that. I try to henna every 3 weeks though and I'm due for one on the 29th of June and I am looking forward to it too.


----------



## Lavendar

stinastina said:


> I'm really liking my red "highlights" ! I took a pic to show you guys the results. The red is where my grey used to be.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's what I used:
> 
> http://public.fotki.com/stinastina/godrej-nupur/
> 
> The color has definitely deepened since my first application.


 
I love how your highlights turned out.  Beautiful color!


----------



## cecepassion

Need help ladies. This will be my first time using henna. My question is do i need to wash and deep condition my hair first or wait till after I henna? Thanks ladies


----------



## Aggie

cecepassion said:


> Need help ladies. This will be my first time using henna. My question is do i need to wash and deep condition my hair first or wait till after I henna? Thanks ladies


 
Yes, I *clarify and deep condition* the day before my henna applications. I would dampen and pre-oil hair and scalp before applying henna as well.


----------



## baddison

interested in using henna/indigo to dye my hair black.  Subscribing to this thread


----------



## msde13

Henna is great for natural hair...for relaxed sistas only use products that have the extracts in it...Henna is natural...but it is still a chemical process and is very strong and will damage your hair over a long period of time (my hairstylist warned me of this as well and I have seen it)...so if you are relaxed and you still want to do it for the lovely color...wait a while after a relaxer like you would do with your hair dye...and use treatments for doubled processed hair or color-treated hair and you will be ready to go!!! 

Also...Henna is a strong protien and needs moisture to balance...here is the recipe my Indian friend uses...just use buttermilk with your henna...if you were going to use it on your skin...I would recommend using just lemon juice and an oil that will not harm your skin...I have seen some nasty burns and rashes...please be careful with it...if you use the buttermilk with it...and then after your rinse out the paste do a hot oil treatment to seal in the moisture...coconut oil is what she uses...your hair will be silky smooth and stronger (my friend has lovely hair)...also...you will still get the wonderful color you are looking for...also...you do not need the good henna for hair...the cheap stuff works just as good...since the hair soaks up the dye much better than skin...

I hope this helps...  ... and enjoy!!!!


----------



## january noir

msde13 said:


> Henna is great for natural hair...for relaxed sistas only use products that have the extracts in it...Henna is natural...but it is still a chemical process and is very strong and will damage your hair over a long period of time (my hairstylist warned me of this as well and I have seen it)...so if you are relaxed and you still want to do it for the lovely color...wait a while after a relaxer like you would do with your hair dye...and use treatments for doubled processed hair or color-treated hair and you will be ready to go!!!
> 
> Also...Henna is a strong protien and needs moisture to balance...here is the recipe my Indian friend uses...just use buttermilk with your henna...if you were going to use it on your skin...*I would recommend using just lemon juice* and an oil that will not harm your skin...I have seen some nasty burns and rashes...please be careful with it...if you use the buttermilk with it...and then after your rinse out the paste do a hot oil treatment to seal in the moisture...coconut oil is what she uses...your hair will be silky smooth and stronger (my friend has lovely hair)...also...you will still get the wonderful color you are looking for...also...you do not need the good henna for hair...the cheap stuff works just as good...since the hair soaks up the dye much better than skin...
> 
> I hope this helps...  ... and enjoy!!!!


 
I disagree with the lemon juice or ANY acid for African hair.    
It's way too drying for most of our hair; relaxed or natural.


----------



## Aggie

msde13 said:


> Henna is great for natural hair...for relaxed sistas only use products that have the extracts in it...Henna is natural...but it is still a chemical process and is very strong and will damage your hair over a long period of time (my hairstylist warned me of this as well and I have seen it)...so if you are relaxed and you still want to do it for the lovely color...wait a while after a relaxer like you would do with your hair dye...and use treatments for doubled processed hair or color-treated hair and you will be ready to go!!!
> 
> Also...Henna is a strong protien and needs moisture to balance...here is the recipe my Indian friend uses...just use buttermilk with your henna...if you were going to use it on your skin...I would recommend using just lemon juice and an oil that will not harm your skin...I have seen some nasty burns and rashes...please be careful with it...if you use the buttermilk with it...and then after your rinse out the paste do a hot oil treatment to seal in the moisture...coconut oil is what she uses...your hair will be silky smooth and stronger (my friend has lovely hair)...also...you will still get the wonderful color you are looking for...also...*you do not need the good henna for hair...the cheap stuff works just as good*...since the hair soaks up the dye much better than skin...
> 
> I hope this helps...  ... and enjoy!!!!


 


january noir said:


> I disagree with the lemon juice or ANY acid for African hair.
> It's way too drying for most of our hair; relaxed or natural.


 
I absolutely agree with January Noir. I never put lemon juice or apple cider vinegar or any other terps in my henna mix, never. It really can dry and damage African hair really badly. Since I started using the henna glosses, I have no problems with dryness or damages at all. I love my henna glosses. My hair is crazy soft and manageable after my henna treatments. Nothing like described above. I also disagree that henna is a chemical treatment, because it's not. I also disagree with not getting the "good" henna as you call it. I believe you are referring to Body Art Quality henna. It is a natural hair coloring powder-like product and it not necessarily expensive either. 

There are some henna that some people use that can be damaging but not the henna that most of us here use which is Body Art Quality henna. If you are using non-BAQ henna then be very concerned about imminent damage. I do agree that henna works like a strong protein and needs moisture to balance it out. I have no clue what the nasty rashes and burns are all about though. I have never experienced this and neither have I heard any of our henna users here having experienced this. I believe the henna you are talking about here is called Compound henna which has PPD in it and this may be the one you meant with extracts in it. This is NOT the result of Body Art Quality Henna.

ETA: I have relaxed hair and so does January Noir and we do not use henna with extracts in it. My henna recipe is in my fotki and I never used any extracts.


----------



## RosesBlack

I wish I could vote again.  

I've been using henna regularly for probably 6-7 months on my texlaxed hair and it is frankly the best thing ever.  I stalked a lot of fotki's and this thread for a long time before trying it and I love it.


----------



## Cowgirl

> *Originally Posted by msde13*
> Henna is great for natural hair...for relaxed sistas only use products that have the extracts in it...Henna is natural...but it is still a chemical process and is very strong and will damage your hair over a long period of time (my hairstylist warned me of this as well and I have seen it)...so if you are relaxed and you still want to do it for the lovely color...wait a while after a relaxer like you would do with your hair dye...and use treatments for doubled processed hair or color-treated hair and you will be ready to go!!!
> 
> Also...Henna is a strong protien and needs moisture to balance...here is the recipe my Indian friend uses...just use buttermilk with your henna...if you were going to use it on your skin...I would recommend using just lemon juice and an oil that will not harm your skin...I have seen some nasty burns and rashes...please be careful with it...if you use the buttermilk with it...and then after your rinse out the paste do a hot oil treatment to seal in the moisture...coconut oil is what she uses...your hair will be silky smooth and stronger (my friend has lovely hair)...also...you will still get the wonderful color you are looking for...also...you do not need the good henna for hair...the cheap stuff works just as good...since the hair soaks up the dye much better than skin...
> 
> I hope this helps... ... and enjoy!!!!





january noir said:


> I disagree with the lemon juice or ANY acid for African hair.
> It's way too drying for most of our hair; relaxed or natural.



*MSDE13*, can you please "clarify" your friends technique.  It sounds like you have two different thoughts going on here that kinda got mixed into one sentence.  Are you saying that for the hair application, she mixes with buttermilk....but for skin applications, she mixes with lemon & oil?

It's the lemon (acid) in the hair that causes a problem with most people.

Thanks.


----------



## january noir

Cowgirl said:


> *MSDE13*, can you please "clarify" your friends technique.  It sounds like you have two different thoughts going on here that kinda got mixed into one sentence.  Are you saying that for the hair application, she mixes with buttermilk....but for skin applications, she mixes with lemon & oil?
> 
> It's the lemon (acid) in the hair that causes a problem with most people.
> 
> Thanks.



You might be right.  The way the sentence is structured
It like she is referring to hair not skin.


----------



## Neroli

Aggie said:


> I absolutely agree with January Noir. I never put lemon juice or apple cider vinegar or any other terps in my henna mix, never. It really can dry and damage African hair really badly. Since I started using the henna glosses, I have no problems with dryness or damages at all. I love my henna glosses. My hair is crazy soft and manageable after my henna treatments. Nothing like described above. I also disagree that henna is a chemical treatment, because it's not. I also disagree with not getting the "good" henna as you call it. I believe you are referring to Body Art Quality henna. It is a natural hair coloring powder-like product and it not necessarily expensive either.
> 
> There are some henna that some people use that can be damaging but not the henna that most of us here use which is Body Art Quality henna. If you are using non-BAQ henna then be very concerned about imminent damage. I do agree that henna works like a strong protein and needs moisture to balance it out. I have no clue what the nasty rashes and burns are all about though. I have never experienced this and neither have I heard any of our henna users here having experienced this. I believe the henna you are talking about here is called Compound henna which has PPD in it and this may be the one you meant with extracts in it. This is NOT the result of Body Art Quality Henna.
> 
> ETA: I have relaxed hair and so does January Noir and we do not use henna with extracts in it. My henna recipe is in my fotki and I never used any extracts.



ITA with all you said.  I'm relaxed and have been using henna over two years now and it has totally improved the strength and condition of my hair.  It is the BEST thing I could do to cover grey, condition, add shine, strength and all that. I've never used commercial dyes and have only used henna and indigo to color . . .


----------



## Neroli

cecepassion said:


> Need help ladies. This will be my first time using henna. My question is do i need to wash and deep condition my hair first or wait till after I henna? Thanks ladies



I've been using henna over 2 years and have tried it a number ways (clean hair, dirty hair, wet hair, dry hair, damp hair, etc.) and I always get great results no matter what:


clarify, henna, deep moisture condish


regular 'poo, henna, deep moisture condish


henna dirty dry hair, deep moisture condish (***my prefer method -- just slap on dry dirty hair and follow with deep moisture condish, no need to poo)

Two general rules that I follow and advise:

1.  Do NOT poo after henna cuz could too drying, if you gotta poo, then poo first

2.  ALWAYS use deep moisture condish after rinsing out henna


----------



## msde13

january noir said:


> I disagree with the lemon juice or ANY acid for African hair.
> It's way too drying for most of our hair; relaxed or natural.


 
That was a typo...WOULDNT...as you can see in the sentance I said it would harm your hair...I will watch my typing next time...


----------



## msde13

Aggie said:


> I absolutely agree with January Noir. I never put lemon juice or apple cider vinegar or any other terps in my henna mix, never. It really can dry and damage African hair really badly. Since I started using the henna glosses, I have no problems with dryness or damages at all. I love my henna glosses. My hair is crazy soft and manageable after my henna treatments. Nothing like described above. I also disagree that henna is a chemical treatment, because it's not. I also disagree with not getting the "good" henna as you call it. I believe you are referring to Body Art Quality henna. It is a natural hair coloring powder-like product and it not necessarily expensive either.
> 
> There are some henna that some people use that can be damaging but not the henna that most of us here use which is Body Art Quality henna. If you are using non-BAQ henna then be very concerned about imminent damage. I do agree that henna works like a strong protein and needs moisture to balance it out. I have no clue what the nasty rashes and burns are all about though. I have never experienced this and neither have I heard any of our henna users here having experienced this. I believe the henna you are talking about here is called Compound henna which has PPD in it and this may be the one you meant with extracts in it. This is NOT the result of Body Art Quality Henna.
> 
> ETA: I have relaxed hair and so does January Noir and we do not use henna with extracts in it. My henna recipe is in my fotki and I never used any extracts.


 
Henna is not a chemical treatment but it does create a chemical reaction when activated...basic chemistry...the chemical reaction is shown when the dye is released and it is able to dye your hair...kinda like how using heat to change the form of a object...ie pressing your hair is considered a chemical reaction because it is changing the bonds in your hair...the change is not permenant and nor is heat is a chemical treatment...but in science it is still considered a chemical reaction...the same is for Henna...which is natural but it does create a chemical reaction in your hair...I hope that makes sense...

For relaxed girls I would still say no...but if you must it is best to space it from your relaxer and communicate to your hairdresser that you are using Henna...it is very important that they know that you use it and the last time you used it...


----------



## Sarahdais

I used henna for the second time this weekend and once agian I love my results.

The first time I tried henna it left my hair sooo dry. I know now that it was due to me using lemon juice in the mixture. Never again. It took me about 2 weeks to get my hair back to normal.

This time I only used water and conditioner. In a plastic bowl I mixed the henna with enough water to create a paste.  I covered the mixture and let it sit for about 12 hours before applying to my hair. Just before applying to my hair I added a little bit of conditioner to the mixture. I then applied the henna mixture to my hair and covered my hair with a plastic wrap and a plastic shower cap. I left the henna on my hair for 4 hours, no heat. Rinsed, shampooed with Keracare and followed with a deep conditioning treatment. Braided my hair for a simple braidout and went to sleep. My hair is not dry at all today with color just as lovely as if I added the lemon juice.

ETA : I used henna on clean dry hair both times.


----------



## Neroli

msde13 said:


> Henna is not a chemical treatment but it does create a chemical reaction when activated...basic chemistry...the chemical reaction is shown when the dye is released and it is able to dye your hair...kinda like how using heat to change the form of a object...ie pressing your hair is considered a chemical reaction because it is changing the bonds in your hair...the change is not permenant and nor is heat is a chemical treatment...but in science it is still considered a chemical reaction...the same is for Henna...which is natural but it does create a chemical reaction in your hair...I hope that makes sense...
> 
> For relaxed girls I would still say no...*but if you must it is best to space it from your relaxer* and communicate to your hairdresser that you are using Henna...it is very important that they know that you use it and the last time you used it...



I've done relaxer and henna the same day for last 4 or 5 touchups with the most awesome results as follows:

-relaxer creme, rinse
-mid-protein, rinse
-neutralizing poo, rinse
-moisturizing poo, rinse
-HENNA, rinse with lots of cheapie condish
-deep moisture condish, rinse
-proceed to leave-ins

Now, it took me a year to try henna the same day, cuz I was sooo scurred, but once I did, my hair is stronger and more resilient and I wil NOT ever willingly touchup without henna from now on -- henna immediatley after seems to add strength and condition like nothing else!

Ummmm, BAQ henna only (body art quality), please . . .


----------



## Aggie

Sarahdais said:


> I used henna for the second time this weekend and once agian I love my results.
> 
> The first time I tried henna it left my hair sooo dry. I know now that it was due to me using lemon juice in the mixture. Never again. It took me about 2 weeks to get my hair back to normal.
> 
> This time I only used water and conditioner. In a plastic bowl I mixed the henna with enough water to create a paste. *I covered the mixture and let it sit for about 12 hours before applying to my hair*. Just before applying to my hair I added a little bit of conditioner to the mixture. I then applied the henna mixture to my hair and covered my hair with a plastic wrap and a plastic shower cap. I left the henna on my hair for 4 hours, no heat. Rinsed, shampooed with Keracare and followed with a deep conditioning treatment. Braided my hair for a simple braidout and went to sleep. *My hair is not dry at all today with color just as lovely as if I added the lemon juice.*
> 
> ETA : I used henna on clean dry hair both times.


 
I'm happy to hear of your great results Sarah. Now about the bolded, allowing your henna to release for those 12 hours is about the equivalent to putting citric acid in the mix in terms of color intensity because the purpose of the lemon juice is to cause the henna dye to release in a much shorter time frame. I always allow my henna to release over night myself. Lemon juice, AVC and any other terp are not options for me.


----------



## Aggie

Neroli said:


> I've done relaxer and henna the same day for last 4 or 5 touchups with the most awesome results as follows:
> 
> -relaxer creme, rinse
> -mid-protein, rinse
> -neutralizing poo, rinse
> -moisturizing poo, rinse
> -HENNA, rinse with lots of cheapie condish
> -deep moisture condish, rinse
> -proceed to leave-ins
> 
> Now, it took me a year to try henna the same day, cuz I was sooo scurred, but once I did, my hair is stronger and more resilient and I wil NOT ever willingly touchup without henna from now on -- henna immediatley after seems to add strength and condition like nothing else!
> 
> Ummmm, BAQ henna only (body art quality), please . . .


 
I have also henn'ed in as little as 3 days after my relaxer with no problems. It really does add strength to our relaxed hair after the relaxer. It's a keeper for me.


----------



## naturalgurl

msde13 said:


> That was a typo...WOULDNT...as you can see in the sentance I said it would harm your hair...I will watch my typing next time...


 
I disagree with this. The acid is what "activates" the henna. I use henna regularly with indigo and no dryness...BUT I use my shea butter mix and leave overnight. Don't rinse and then henna. My hair comes out so soft. A tad dry but I saturate it with moisturizing oils such as coconut and EVOO. Read the directions on the henna, the acid ingredient has it's purpose. If you have dry hair use orange juice(it says that in the directions too). They even suggest using rain water. I've done this and they're right, it doesn't dry your hair as much as lemon juice. This is where I get my henna and you can go to the site to read why acid is important...
http://www.hennapage.com/henna/ccj/


----------



## Aggie

naturalgurl said:


> I disagree with this. The acid is what "activates" the henna. I use henna regularly with indigo and no dryness...BUT I use my shea butter mix and leave overnight. Don't rinse and then henna. My hair comes out so soft. A tad dry but I saturate it with moisturizing oils such as coconut and EVOO. Read the directions on the henna, the acid ingredient has it's purpose. If you have dry hair use orange juice(it says that in the directions too). They even suggest using rain water. I've done this and they're right, it doesn't dry your hair as much as lemon juice. This is where I get my henna and you can go to the site to read why acid is important...
> [URL="http://www.hennapage.com/henna/ccj/"]http://www.hennapage.com/henna/ccj/[/URL]


 
Naturalgurl, I don't use any acids in my henna mix and I still get the most vibrant color ever because I allow my henna to sit overnight for the color to release. Even Henna Sooq said she doesn't use any acids in her mixes and she gets wonderful coloring as well without the dryness. I don't know about the importance of the acids, but I obviously don't need it because my henna mixes are turning out great without it and I don't get that dry feeling some ladies are talking about.

ETA: I do use *just a little b*it of amla powder in my mix and I think that maybe that might be a little acidic so I guess there you have it, my acidic addition.


----------



## naturalgurl

Aggie said:


> Naturalgurl, I don't use any acids in my henna mix and I still get the most vibrant color ever because I allow my henna to sit overnight for the color to release. Even Henna Sooq said she doesn't use any acids in her mixes and she gets wonderful coloring as well without the dryness. I don't know about the importance of the acids, but I obviously don't need it because my henna mixes are turning out great without it and I don't get that dry feeling some ladies are talking about.
> 
> ETA: I do use *just a little b*it of amla powder in my mix and I think that maybe that might be a little acidic so I guess there you have it, my acidic addition.


 
Oh, I don't know about for coloring. I use henna for it's healing properties of the cuticle. I use indigo because I don't want red hair, I like it black the way it is. I think the acid has to do with the henna somehow though, but I could be wrong...


----------



## Aggie

naturalgurl said:


> Oh, I don't know about for coloring. I use henna for it's healing properties of the cuticle. I use indigo because I don't want red hair, I like it black the way it is. I think the acid has to do with the henna somehow though, but I could be wrong...


 

Oh okay NG. I do use indigo as well because I like my hair black also but I mix it in with my henna after it releases.


----------



## naturalgurl

Aggie said:


> Oh okay NG. I do use indigo as well because I like my hair black also but I mix it in with my henna after it releases.


 

YEP, YEP, that's right. Let the henna sit overnight(12 hours or so) and then add indigo and then let sit for 15 minutes and apply. I think this is where people go wrong....


----------



## Aggie

naturalgurl said:


> YEP, YEP, that's right. Let the henna sit overnight(12 hours or so) and then add indigo and then let sit for 15 minutes and apply. I think this is where people go wrong....


 
Yes this is what I do except I only let the combiination sit for 5 minutes only then apply on my hair. Indigo gets hard so fast and I am slow in applying it so I need the head start.


----------



## Iluvsmuhgrass

I've been thinking about using blending my henna with indigo but I love the auburn look of the henna. How long does the indigo color last?


----------



## january noir

ILuvsmuhgrass said:


> I've been thinking about using blending my henna with indigo but I love the auburn look of the henna. How long does the indigo color last?


 
It's permanent.  Though as with any "color" it fades and becomes less vibrant.  Some people just touch up their roots as opposed to whole head when their new growth comes in.


----------



## ~*Tigget*~

Ok I am a little confused.  So from what I have read, to obtain black hair Indigo should be applied to the "hair" once Henna has been completely rinsed.  From several posts I have read that Indigo should be mixed w/ Henna after Henna releases...hmmm

I mixed my very first batch of Henna tonight, took pictures of my hair.

Recipe:  (I wanted to keep as basic as possible)

Henna
Amla Powder
Water

I mixed in glass bowl, w/ a silicone whisk for about an hour.  Then covered w/ plastic and foil.  The mixture is sitting in my room, but I wondered if I should put it in a warmer part of the house, like garage since my AC is running in my room.

The mixture turned out like yogurt, I hope its not too runny, we'll see.  I made my batch about 630ish pm and will let it sit til tomorrow after I get off.  So by the time I am ready to apply it will be 24hrs...will that be too long?erplexed

I had some harvested hair from a few months ago, when my hair shed really really bad.  At this time I didn't know anything about Henna.  I kept this hair in a plastic bag, why I don't know.  Mostly maybe because I couldn't believe I was shedding hair in that amount.  Well it dawned on me as I was mixing the Henna to get that bag out and put some mix on the hair.  So tomorrow I will see what it does for the color.

Anyway thank you LADIES, for all the great info and tips.  I hope to be among those w/ good results to share.....til then I'm going to bed.


----------



## Aggie

Tigget75 said:


> *Ok I am a little confused. So from what I have read, to obtain black hair Indigo should be applied to the "hair" once Henna has been completely rinsed. From several posts I have read that Indigo should be mixed w/ Henna after Henna releases...hmmm*
> 
> *This is correct on both counts here - you can do this either way. If you want your hair very black then you have to do the 2 step process of henna separate from the indigo application. If you want not so black hair, kinda like a dark brown, then you do the 1 step process of adding the indigo mixture to the henna mixture after the henna color has released, then apply immediately to your hair.*
> 
> I mixed my very first batch of Henna tonight, took pictures of my hair.
> 
> Recipe: (I wanted to keep as basic as possible)
> 
> Henna
> Amla Powder
> Water
> 
> I mixed in glass bowl, w/ a silicone whisk for about an hour. Then covered w/ plastic and foil. The mixture is sitting in my room, but I wondered if I should put it in a warmer part of the house, like garage since my AC is running in my room.
> 
> The mixture turned out like yogurt, I hope its not too runny, we'll see. I made my batch about 630ish pm and will let it sit til tomorrow after I get off. *So by the time I am ready to apply it will be 24hrs...will that be too long?*erplexed
> 
> I had some harvested hair from a few months ago, when my hair shed really really bad. At this time I didn't know anything about Henna. I kept this hair in a plastic bag, why I don't know. Mostly maybe because I couldn't believe I was shedding hair in that amount. Well it dawned on me as I was mixing the Henna to get that bag out and put some mix on the hair. So tomorrow I will see what it does for the color.
> 
> Anyway thank you LADIES, for all the great info and tips. I hope to be among those w/ good results to share.....til then I'm going to bed.


 
That is a fairly long time but just make sure that you have it tightly wrapped to prevent it from drying out on you, okay?


----------



## Neroli

Hey Tigget, see my comments in all caps, bold below:



Tigget75 said:


> Ok I am a little confused.  So from what I have read, to obtain black hair Indigo should be applied to the "hair" once Henna has been completely rinsed.  From several posts I have read that Indigo should be mixed w/ Henna after Henna releases...hmmm
> 
> *AS AGGIE ALREADY STATED, BOTH METHODS ARE FINE DEPENDING ON THE RESULTS YOU WANT:
> 
> --BLACKEST BLACK = 2-STEP:  HENNA FIRST, THEN FOLLOW WITH INDIGO.  NOTE THAT DOESN'T HAVE TO BE DONE AT SAME TIME -- CAN HENNA ONE DAY AND INDIGO IMMEDIATE, OR WAIT A COUPLE OF DAYS
> 
> --SHADES OF RED/BROWN = AFTER HENNA RELEASES, MIX INDIGO, WAIT 10 MINUTES, ADD INDIGO PASTE TO ALREADY RELEASE HENNA PASTE, THEN APPLY TO HAIR.  ALTHOUGH I LOVE, LOVE MY COLOR WITH STRAIGHT HENNA, OCCASIONALLY I LIKE SOMETHING DIFFERENT AND ADD INDIGO FOR DARKER SHADES OF RED/BROWN -- WHEN I MIX 50/50, MY HAIR COMES OUT ALMOST BLACK . . . *
> 
> I mixed my very first batch of Henna tonight, took pictures of my hair.
> 
> Recipe:  (I wanted to keep as basic as possible)
> 
> Henna
> Amla Powder
> Water
> 
> I mixed in glass bowl, w/ a silicone whisk for about an hour.  Then covered w/ plastic and foil.  The mixture is sitting in my room, but I wondered if I should put it in a warmer part of the house, like garage since my AC is running in my room.
> 
> *YOUR MIX IS PERFECT SINCE YOU'RE JUST STARTING OUT -- KISS AT FIRST WILL HELP YOU SEE HOW YOUR HAIR REACTS AND THEN YOU CAN MOVE ON TO MORE COMPLICATED STUFF -- GOOD JOB!  I KEEP MY MIX IN THE WARMEST SPOT I CAN FIND, BUT HEY, I'VE GOTTEN HENNA RELEASED IN 6 HOURS IN PRETTY COLD TEMPS, SO YOU'RE PROLLY OK IN THE BEDROOM, BUT HENNA LOVES WARMTH FOR FASTEST COLOR RELEASE.*
> 
> The mixture turned out like yogurt, I hope its not too runny, we'll see.  I made my batch about 630ish pm and will let it sit til tomorrow after I get off.  So by the time I am ready to apply it will be 24hrs...will that be too long?erplexed
> 
> *YOGURT IS WHAT I GO FOR -- NOT TO THICK SO THAT THE PASTE IS DIFFICULT AND NOT TOO SOFT SO IT DOESN'T RUN -- IF IT'S TOO SOFT, I JUST ADD MORE POWDER AND KEEP GOING -- IF TOO THICK, ADD MORE WARM WATER AND KEEP GOING -- EASY TO FIX!  I'VE LET MY HENNA MIX SIT ON MY DRESSER FOR 2 DAYS AND IT WAS JUST FINE -- SAME GREAT COLOR, SAME STRONG, SHINY RESULTS.   I'VE NOT KEPT IT FOR MORE THAN 2 DAYS THOUGH, SO I THINK 24 HOURS IS OK. *
> 
> I had some harvested hair from a few months ago, when my hair shed really really bad.  At this time I didn't know anything about Henna.  I kept this hair in a plastic bag, why I don't know.  Mostly maybe because I couldn't believe I was shedding hair in that amount.  Well it dawned on me as I was mixing the Henna to get that bag out and put some mix on the hair.  So tomorrow I will see what it does for the color.
> 
> *THAT IS HOW I DISCOVERED I LOVE STRAIGHT HENNA -- MY FIRST ATTEMPT, I HENNA HARVESTED HAIR, LET SIT 3 HOURS, RINSED AND WAS LIKE, OMG, BEAUTIFUL, BEAUTIFUL RED/BROWN!  I DIDN'T EVEN USE INDIGO FOR FIRST 6 MONTHS CUZ I LOVE BEING A "REDHEAD" . . .*
> 
> Anyway thank you LADIES, for all the great info and tips.  I hope to be among those w/ good results to share.....til then I'm going to bed.


----------



## ~*Tigget*~

Neroli said:


> Hey Tigget, see my comments in all caps, bold below:


 

Neroli, THANK YOU SO MUCH, I am counting down til time to apply the Henna to my hair.  I am just so excited about this, I can feel in my toes I will have good results

Thank you so much for answering all my questions.  I am glad to know I am doing it right.  I will be using the 2 step process for black/black.  I will post the pics as soon as I am done.  If this turns out the way I want, its Henna for er'body in the house.


----------



## ~*Tigget*~

Aggie said:


> That is a fairly long time but just make sure that you have it tightly wrapped to prevent it from drying out on you, okay?


 
Ok I think I have it now.  I covered it w/ plastic and then foil, so that may help.  I did a strand test, let it sit overnight, rinsed the hair this morning and I could see highlights of burgundy...so very pretty...hmmm do I even wanna do Indigo .  WOW I'm impressed.  I notice the hair was much stronger, not able to break it when I pulled, tad dry, but didn't put conditioner on it.  I can definitely get down w/ that.

Right now I have the strand, more like a _wod_ sitting outside in the sun, to see if any changes occur.  I will check that later, it may not but still want to see..

Thanks for replying.


----------



## Aggie

Tigget75 said:


> Ok I think I have it now. I covered it w/ plastic and then foil, so that may help. I did a strand test, let it sit overnight, rinsed the hair this morning and I could see highlights of burgundy...so very pretty...hmmm do I even wanna do Indigo . WOW I'm impressed. I notice the hair was much stronger, not able to break it when I pulled, tad dry, but didn't put conditioner on it. I can definitely get down w/ that.
> 
> Right now I have the strand, more like a _wod_ sitting outside in the sun, to see if any changes occur. I will check that later, it may not but still want to see..
> 
> Thanks for replying.


 
You're welcomed Tigget75.


----------



## ~*Tigget*~

Hi All,

Ok here is what my results are....as I told you some of you, I would be doing my first Henna/Indigo this weekend.

My recipe was pretty simple

100g Henna
distilled water
a little bit Amla Powder (didn't measure just sprinkled til top of Henna was covered)
Covered w/ plastic, and foil, sat in garage.

I let this sit for a little over 24 hours

Right before I was gonna put it on my hair, I mixed some cheap conditioner, coconut oil, amla oil, and castor oil. Washed and DC my hair. Let it dry about 85%. Then w/ the help of my sister, and son I henna'd, it had an odor but not an offensive scent...like fresh cut grass, as a lot of you have said.

I applied while my sister parted my hair. After that my son and I took a long piece of saran wrap, I attached one end to my head, while he held it straight and I made a 360 degree turn and wrapped it as he held it, turning my body til my head was completely covered. Very tight fit, he did such a good job. Then I put a shower cap on, w/ a scarf and bonnet, I didn't want the scent to seep out and offend any of those children. They are so silly, they said it STANK

 w/ it overnight, and i liked that cause then I wasn't thinking about it the whole time, plus my husband was at work so he didn't have to put up w/ the smell. I tend to obsess about things...hmmm.

The next morning about 745ish I was ready to rinse, before I did, I mixed the Indigo w/ water....now I just threw up in my mouth thinking of that smell. It was just very potent smell, kinda like weed/marijuana..welll im juss sayin.

I rinsed w/ White Rain Coconut Condish in the shower, for about 30 mins, then I used Organix Vanilla Silk Condition for little bit, then rinsed it out...gave a nice soft slip feel of my hair.

Towel blotted, then put w/ the help of my daughter this time, put the indigo in. It was actually a better than I thought putting it in my hair, kinda crumbly so I had to add a little more water in between.

I left the Indigo on for an hour, then back in the shower rinsed w/ WRCC & OVSC about 30 mins, then put my deep conditioner Shikai Color Effects and sat under my dryer.

Got back in the shower to rinse it and w/ final rinse cold water....dang that was a tedious process....BUT SO WORTH IT 

Here are my before / after

I am totally satisfied, my hair is so BLACK and SHINY, I LOVE IT!!!

Thanks to all you ladies for the support and helpful info.


----------



## stinastina

Wow, Tigget, you can see the difference in your cuticles in the after pics ! Your hair definitely looks shiny and smooth !


----------



## Neroli

TIGGET!!!!!!!! your hendigo is absolutely fabulous!!! Welcome to the Hennalution (henna revolution)!!!

You reminded me of myself before I henna. . . so cautious, asking so many questions, again and again and again LOL!  doing harvest test, waiting for results, etc. etc.  I'm glad you did your research and obtained a satisfactory result.  YAY!!!



Tigget75 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Ok here is what my results are....as I told you some of you, I would be doing my first Henna/Indigo this weekend.
> 
> My recipe was pretty simple
> 
> 100g Henna
> distilled water
> a little bit Amla Powder (didn't measure just sprinkled til top of Henna was covered)
> Covered w/ plastic, and foil, sat in garage.
> 
> I let this sit for a little over 24 hours
> 
> Right before I was gonna put it on my hair, I mixed some cheap conditioner, coconut oil, amla oil, and castor oil. Washed and DC my hair. Let it dry about 85%. Then w/ the help of my sister, and son I henna'd, it had an odor but not an offensive scent...like fresh cut grass, as a lot of you have said.
> 
> I applied while my sister parted my hair. After that my son and I took a long piece of saran wrap, I attached one end to my head, while he held it straight and I made a 360 degree turn and wrapped it as he held it, turning my body til my head was completely covered. Very tight fit, he did such a good job. Then I put a shower cap on, w/ a scarf and bonnet, I didn't want the scent to seep out and offend any of those children. They are so silly, they said it STANK
> 
> w/ it overnight, and i liked that cause then I wasn't thinking about it the whole time, plus my husband was at work so he didn't have to put up w/ the smell. I tend to obsess about things...hmmm.
> 
> The next morning about 745ish I was ready to rinse, before I did, I mixed the Indigo w/ water....now I just threw up in my mouth thinking of that smell. It was just very potent smell, kinda like weed/marijuana..welll im juss sayin.
> 
> I rinsed w/ White Rain Coconut Condish in the shower, for about 30 mins, then I used Organix Vanilla Silk Condition for little bit, then rinsed it out...gave a nice soft slip feel of my hair.
> 
> Towel blotted, then put w/ the help of my daughter this time, put the indigo in. It was actually a better than I thought putting it in my hair, kinda crumbly so I had to add a little more water in between.
> 
> I left the Indigo on for an hour, then back in the shower rinsed w/ WRCC & OVSC about 30 mins, then put my deep conditioner Shikai Color Effects and sat under my dryer.
> 
> Got back in the shower to rinse it and w/ final rinse cold water....dang that was a tedious process....BUT SO WORTH IT
> 
> Here are my before / after
> 
> I am totally satisfied, my hair is so BLACK and SHINY, I LOVE IT!!!
> 
> Thanks to all you ladies for the support and helpful info.


----------



## ~*Tigget*~

Neroli said:


> TIGGET!!!!!!!! your hendigo is absolutely fabulous!!! Welcome to the Hennalution (henna revolution)!!!
> 
> You reminded me of myself before I henna. . . so cautious, asking so many questions, again and again and again LOL! doing harvest test, waiting for results, etc. etc. I'm glad you did your research and obtained a satisfactory result. YAY!!!


 
Yea I wasn't messin around, lol.  I was on the forum from morning to midnight reading up on Henna, and on my PDA.  I had to be sure.  And now that I think I'm an expert (jk) I am recommending to all my family and friends.  BTW think I'm nuts.

 so much Neroli for your helpful info.



stinastina said:


> Wow, Tigget, you can see the difference in your cuticles in the after pics ! Your hair definitely looks shiny and smooth !


 
Thank you Stinastina, you know I was thinking that also.  My cuticles are very rough after I wash my hair.  I am in research of finding a solution for that problem.  The after pic is after I flat ironed my hair.  But my family was impressed w/ the results, my husband kept calling me all night asking how my Hennaing is going, he knew how obsessed I was by the endless hours I put in reading on the forum 

I am relaxed but wanting to go natural, but my hair is 4Z, so not sure how that will work out.  I think I will post an inquiry on the board and see what suggestions I can get.  Anyways thank you.


----------



## LaPetiteCoquette

I am henna-ing now.  Just made a simple mix of henna, water, and cheap conditioner.  I am going to leave it on for 5 hours, rinse, and then DC for 5 hours.  I hope it strengthens my hair b/c I am getting really bad breakage (not shedding) and I believe this is hindering my progress.  When I've used it in the past it has helped, but I was never consistent with it.


----------



## Misseyl

I'm going to Henna myself this weekend.  
Tonight I'm going to mix my Henna w/distilled water and leave overnight.  Tomorrow, I'll apply it to my clean hair, sleep with it in and wash it out on Sunday.  After it's dried, I'm going to flatiron on Sunday or Monday morning for work..Can't wait...


----------



## miss Congeniality

I making a mix right now. Its a mix of henna, amla oil, water and wine. I notice that when I use wine I got a plum color and without it I got brown. I am going to only let it sit for 2 hours and then put it in my hair. I think I'll let it sit in overnight.


----------



## loveable37

I read every post on henna and still dont understand,it was a lot of mix information after readin over every 249 post which took me a week ta finish reading it.

MIX
DULHAN DELUXE MIX   BOX HAS A (LADY ON FRONT/COLORED HANDS ON BACK)
LEMON JUICE 
OLIVE OIL
CONDITIONER 
WATER

its so thick
cover it with saran wrap and leave it in garbage for 2 days.atfer 2 DAYS 
APPLY it to my dry hair really good,waitin for 6 hours,
Now its time to wash it out my hair feels dry as hell ,
Now its time to deep conditon with dove/suave/oil heat in mocrowave 
leave it on for 4-6 hour,
My hair still feels sticky /rough/gritty/nasty/rough feelin,add a whole bottle of MOTION LEAVE IN CONDITIONER/OIL/SERUM still feels dry,so now i am using some coconut oil to try detangle in front of the fan at this point.
I am so mad add 4 plaits wrap it up untill the next mornig its feels bouncy/strong but kinda tangled.
The next step flat iron it feels incrediable (WOULD I DO THIS AGAIN)dk


----------



## january noir

loveable37 said:


> I read every post on henna and still dont understand,it was a lot of mix information after readin over every 249 post which took me a week ta finish reading it.
> 
> MIX
> DULHAN DELUXE MIX BOX HAS A (LADY ON FRONT/COLORED HANDS ON BACK)
> LEMON JUICE
> OLIVE OIL
> CONDITIONER
> WATER
> 
> its so thick i cant even stir it ,cover with saran wrap leave in garbage for 2 days straight.APPLY it to my dry hair managin it in, waitin for 6 hours wash it out 8 times.after wash my hair dry as hell .
> add some leave in (used whole bottle of motion leave in),then deep conditon with dove/suave/oil for 6 hour etc my hair still dry /tangle/rough feelin .
> I sat in front of my son fan to airdry with coconut oil/dap of conditoner/and oil plait untill the next morning it still feel straw like i hate this ****.So i comb out my plaits hair fallin everywhere how mad i am about this so i flat iron untill i deep condition again later on till then i hate HENNA what did i do wrong.


 
*Don't use lemon juice or any other acid.*   It's not needed and it's very *drying* on MOST heads.  Some people use it successfully, but I believe if left out altogether, their results would be better.


----------



## Aggie

january noir said:


> *Don't use lemon juice or any other acid.* It's not needed and it's very *drying* on MOST heads. Some people use it successfully, but I believe if left out altogether, their results would be better.


 
I agree especially since you left your henna to release color for 2 whole days. I never use terps anymore. The first time I tried henna I did use apple cider vinegar and it left my hair incredibly dry so much so that I had to baggy my hair for days and deep condition every 2 days for a whole week to get the suppleness back. Then I tried it withou the terps and it was wonderful. You have to wash the henna out with some cheapie conditioner like V05 or suave to help soften it up some. Also if your water is hard, that could be a contributing drying factor as well.


----------



## loveable37

I  i will try it one more time by orderin another kind (THANK U!
I still have some left over in frig should i throw it away or add more stuff to it cause its too thick like clay .what else shoud i add to it simple


----------



## anahnamuslyyours

Henna'd last night (on detangled olive oil covered hair) with a simple mixture of henna (from Henna For Hair), boiled cranberry juice, honey and some liquid pectin to gel it up a bit. I used an applicator brush and applied in 4 sections. Rinsed out each section and then applied my cheapie conditioner/olive oil mix. I'm not taking the condition out until later on tonight, but when detangling to before added the conditioner, everything seemed to be going extremely well.


----------



## miss Congeniality

My hair feels so much better, I had little to no shedding.


----------



## loveable37

I am kinda loving it now its day 2 and my hair thick/soft/and feels like i been ta the salon .
Now i cant stop combin in it my next wash day will be in a month just jokin  my hair looks like it grow a inch (na)its so thick soft .

Henna to stay!!!!!!!!!
 now i got to know what to buy.a nice lady on here send me some HENNA in the mail how nice of her.
 i still have some made up in the freezer when i get ready for it i am gonna mix more to it so my hair want be dry no more or i just order some more.


----------



## january noir

loveable37 said:


> I  i will try it one more time by orderin another kind (THANK U!
> I still have some left over in frig should i throw it away or add more stuff to it cause its too thick like clay .what else shoud i add to it simple


 
Toss it.  Start from scratch unless you are not able to buy more.


----------



## loveable37

ok
sure will


----------



## Rae1234

i want to buy henna is this website safe http://www.mehndiskinart.com/hair_henna_dye.htm

or this website 
http://www.everydayhenna.com/


----------



## Aggie

Rae1234 said:


> i want to buy henna is this website safe http://www.mehndiskinart.com/hair_henna_dye.htm
> 
> or this website
> http://www.everydayhenna.com/


 
Yes I order most of my products wholesale from  www.mehndiskinart.com. As for everydayhenna, I  can't give feedback on that one as I have never ordered from them.


----------



## Rae1234

Aggie said:


> Yes I order most of my products wholesale from  www.mehndiskinart.com. As for everydayhenna, I  can't give feedback on that one as I have never ordered from them.



thanks! where can i find indigo


----------



## Miss*Tress

loveable37 said:


> I  i will try it one more time by orderin another kind (THANK U!
> I still have some left over in frig should i throw it away or add more stuff to it cause its too thick like clay .what else shoud i add to it simple





january noir said:


> Toss it.  Start from scratch unless you are not able to buy more.


And if you have any left over next time, put it in the freezer, not the fridge.


----------



## Aggie

Rae1234 said:


> thanks! where can i find indigo


Same place as above and also www.hennaforhair.com.


----------



## Rae1234

Aggie said:


> Same place as above and also www.hennaforhair.com.




thanks!


----------



## Misseyl

Did my Henna this weekend, here's what I did:
Mixed it with distilled water and waited 12hrs for the dye to release.  Apply it to clean dry hair and slept in it overnight and wash it out after about 14hrs.  
Washed it out with a cheapie conditioner, used CON shampoo 4x then put in ph stabilizer then rinse.  The result was amazing, beautiful sheen with red highlights.  I couldn't ask for a better color.  I'll be repeating this again in another 16/18 weeks..

Just want to add because I slept in the Henna my urine the following day was black.. I passed urine twice with the same effect.  However, I noticed this morning it went back to is normal hue..


----------



## BeautifulFlower

Misseyl said:


> Did my Henna this weekend, here's what I did:
> Mixed it with distilled water and waited 12hrs for the dye to release. Apply it to clean dry hair and slept in it overnight and wash it out after about 14hrs.
> Washed it out with a cheapie conditioner, used CON shampoo 4x then put in ph stabilizer then rinse. The result was amazing, beautiful sheen with red highlights. I couldn't ask for a better color. I'll be repeating this again in another 16/18 weeks..
> 
> *Just want to add because I slept in the Henna my urine the following day was black.. I passed urine twice with the same effect. However, I noticed this morning it went back to is normal hue.. *


 

What?!?!?!?! It does that?


----------



## january noir

Misseyl said:


> *Just want to add because I slept in the Henna my urine the following day was black.. I passed urine twice with the same effect. However, I noticed this morning it went back to is normal hue*..


 
 :scratchch: I've never heard of this before EVER!


----------



## Misseyl

prettyfaceANB said:


> What?!?!?!?! It does that?


 
Yep, it happened to me, when I peed it looked like the color of Coke I then started to drink a lot of water and my 2nd pee was still black.  Today I peed the normal color.  I don't know why the color would change if it wasn't because of the Henna... I've never experienced that before.


----------



## trinidarkie1

This is a lot of info. I've read the information and I'm kinda scared now.
IT seems like only natural ppl henna or something? Or is it that permed ppl can only use the Pure Henna?

All of this overnight mixing and applying for two hours and all that is a lot of work man, and I have no friends nearby and I read that you shouldn't do it alone.

Someone also suggested Jasmine/Jamila as a good brand. Is that true? 

I think I might just stick to the regular rinse or some thing.


----------



## january noir

trinidarkie1 said:


> This is a lot of info. I've read the information and I'm kinda scared now.
> IT seems like only natural ppl henna or something? Or is it that permed ppl can only use the Pure Henna?
> 
> All of this overnight mixing and applying for two hours and all that is a lot of work man, and I have no friends nearby and I read that you shouldn't do it alone.
> 
> Someone also suggested Jasmine/Jamila as a good brand. Is that true?
> 
> I think I might just stick to the regular rinse or some thing.


 
  It's not the difficult.  People either do too much or don't do enough.   


You mix your henna (buy from mehandi.com or hennasooq.com) with just warm water and amla or olive oil. DO NOT add any acid like lemon juice, etc. to your mix - it can lead to dry, breakage-prone hair.
Let the mix sit for 4-5 hours or overnight to allow the color to release.
Apply to well conditioned, clean, damp hair (do a moisturizing deep conditioner without protein before you do a henna treatment )
Cover your hair with a plastic cap or plastic wrap like Saran wrap for 3 hours at least.
Rinse well with water and a cheap conditioner like VO5 or Suave.  Do not shampoo.
Do another moisturizing conditioner after your henna treatment.


----------



## trinidarkie1

January Noir, I'm holding you personally responsible for my hair if I come out look like goat vomit green 
The purpose of henna for me is to color my hair instead of using a rinse. So I would apply the henna first, and then apply the indigo? Or can I mix the two?


january noir said:


> It's not the difficult. People either do too much or don't do enough.
> 
> 
> You mix your henna (buy from mehandi.com or hennasooq.com) with just warm water and amla or olive oil. DO NOT add any acid like lemon juice, etc. to your mix - it can lead to dry, breakage-prone hair.
> Let the mix sit for 4-5 hours or overnight to allow the color to release.
> Apply to well conditioned, clean, damp hair (do a moisturizing deep conditioner without protein before you do a henna treatment )
> Cover your hair with a plastic cap or plastic wrap like Saran wrap for 3 hours at least.
> Rinse well with water and a cheap conditioner like VO5 or Suave. Do not shampoo.
> Do another moisturizing conditioner after your henna treatment.


----------



## january noir

trinidarkie1 said:


> January Noir, I'm holding you personally responsible for my hair if I come out look like goat vomit green
> The purpose of henna for me is to color my hair instead of using a rinse. So I would apply the henna first, and then apply the indigo? Or can I mix the two?


 
It shouldn't come out *goat vomit green* *** JN pondering what that would look like *** :scratchch

*For the 2-step process - for the blackest effect*

You do your henna first and rinse out.
Then you mix your indigo and appy right after mixing.  There is no color release with indigo so you mix and apply immediately.
*For the 1-step process - for more deep brown to black effect*

Mix henna, let sit for color release.
Once color has been released, mix up your indigo
Mix henna and indigo together.   The more indigo you add to the henna, the darker it will be.  Read Catherine's How-to-Henna Guide to get the right ratios/proportions when mixing henna and indigo for black or dark brown tones.


----------



## trinidarkie1

Girl I read it! That's where I got the goat vomit green comment from I think 
Okay, so I am a believer again on the Henna. I have to wait until next week to order this stuff. You LHCF'rs are making life expensive for me again 

Thanks SO MUCH though! So much!


january noir said:


> It shouldn't come out *goat vomit green* *** JN pondering what that would look like *** :scratchch
> 
> *For the 2-step process - for the blackest effect*
> 
> You do your henna first and rinse out.
> Then you mix your indigo and appy right after mixing. There is no color release with indigo so you mix and apply immediately.
> *For the 1-step process - for more deep brown to black effect*
> 
> Mix henna, let sit for color release.
> Once color has been released, mix up your indigo
> Mix henna and indigo together. The more indigo you add to the henna, the darker it will be. Read Catherine's How-to-Henna Guide to get the right ratios/proportions when mixing henna and indigo for black or dark brown tones.


----------



## HERicane10

january noir said:


> It shouldn't come out *goat vomit green* *** JN pondering what that would look like *** :scratchch
> 
> *For the 2-step process - for the blackest effect*
> 
> You do your henna first and rinse out.
> Then you mix your indigo and appy right after mixing.  There is no color release with indigo so you mix and apply immediately.
> *For the 1-step process - for more deep brown to black effect*
> 
> Mix henna, let sit for color release.
> Once color has been released, mix up your indigo
> Mix henna and indigo together.   The more indigo you add to the henna, the darker it will be.  Read Catherine's How-to-Henna Guide to get the right ratios/proportions when mixing henna and indigo for black or dark brown tones.



 @ _goat vomit green_
The two-step process gives the BESTEST Black ever! I loooove indigo!


----------



## Irresistible

I cannot believe how long this thread is, geesh!


----------



## trinidarkie1

Has any one posted from our LHCF sister at 
http://stinastina.ecrater.com/category.php?cid=420417


----------



## baddison

january noir said:


> It shouldn't come out *goat vomit green* *** JN pondering what that would look like *** :scratchch
> 
> *For the 2-step process - for the blackest effect*
> 
> You do your henna first and rinse out.
> Then you mix your indigo and appy right after mixing. There is no color release with indigo so you mix and apply immediately.
> *For the 1-step process - for more deep brown to black effect*
> 
> Mix henna, let sit for color release.
> Once color has been released, mix up your indigo
> Mix henna and indigo together. The more indigo you add to the henna, the darker it will be. Read Catherine's How-to-Henna Guide to get the right ratios/proportions when mixing henna and indigo for black or dark brown tones.


 
I downloaded the book...can't wait to try this!!  How often do you have to perform "touch-ups" ??


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

Okay, so why did i use henna with a splash of coconut and amla oil with cool water....and my few new grey hairs turned orange?  Thank God I already had Black Rose Mehandi on my hair, it did not alter that color - at all!  Jeesh!!!.  I didn't even let the color release out of the henna AND my palms are orange....  It's funny, and strange....what happened?

I only wanted Henna for conditioning and thickening properties...Can someone address this please?

Sareca, Sareca...!!>>!!

Bumping for some expertise, here.....

I would also like to Henna often to thicken my hair...how often could i do it??? >once i get it right, that is...


----------



## january noir

baddison said:


> I downloaded the book...can't wait to try this!! How often do you have to perform "touch-ups" ??


 
As often as you want!  I touch up with henna and indigo when my gray hairs are too many for my tastes and my new growth shows my natural color (dark auburn). 



Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll said:


> Okay, so why did i use henna with a splash of coconut and amla oil with cool water....and my few new grey hairs turned orange? Thank God I already had Black Rose Mehandi on my hair, it did not alter that color - at all! Jeesh!!!. I didn't even let the color release out of the henna AND my palms are orange.... It's funny, and strange....what happened?
> 
> I only wanted Henna for conditioning and thickening properties...Can someone address this please?
> 
> Sareca, Sareca...!!>>!!
> 
> Bumping for some expertise, here.....
> 
> I would also like to Henna often to thicken my hair...how often could i do it??? >once i get it right, that is...


 
The thing about henna is that dye release is almost instantaneous in most cases, depending on the quality of the henna.   We let it sit longer so that the tones will be deeper.   That's another reason why many of us have posted that you don't have to let it sit more than several hours ESPECIALLY if you plan on using indigo afterwards (2-step) or mix with henna (1-step).  Use gloves even when mixing so you don't risk your hands getting colored.

If you want the conditioning qualities of henna without the color, use Cassia.  I've used Cassia only once and it was pretty good.   I have some more in storage, but my fixation is with henna and indigo to get jet black hair.


----------



## january noir

trinidarkie1 said:


> Has any one posted from our LHCF sister at
> http://stinastina.ecrater.com/category.php?cid=420417


 
I checked it out briefly.  I am happy to see our Stinastina with her business up and running!


----------



## Khadija.D.Carryl

Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll  I PMed you back. I hope the answer helps but I'll add some of it here

If you do not want dye release (color) do not use henna. Use cassia obovata for all the benefits of henna without color (on darker hair tones). 

So I've been out of the loop for SO long! I know some of you who know me, know I just had a baby girl in June. She is doing well and getting all fat  We named her Matinah. 

We also moved to Toronto from Montreal. I really like it here. We are Brampton which is filled to the brim with indian and west indian shops. 

Great to be back online more! I hope everyone has been well, and enjoying the summer heat!


----------



## stinastina

Congratulations on your baby girl ! Will we get to see pics ?!?


----------



## loveable37

I think HENNA for NATURAL hair its REVERT my relaxer its only been 4 weeks my hair feel like i have 3 months of newgrowth not tha i am conmplainin but i really need ta think about another HENNA TREATMENT do i really need it what the purpose.


----------



## Khadija.D.Carryl

Well henna is good to keep your hair healthy, strong, and conditioning it as well. It seems that it has promoted hair growth for you, and also you can add some shikakai powder to your mixture as well for better hair growth. Always moisturize as well so it doesn't dry out. When you take of your hair and use natural ingredients in general it is very beneficial. So I think you are doing great!

Thanks stinastina! here is her pic at this link:
http://hennablogspot.com/celebrating-the-birth-of-our-baby/


----------



## Zawaj

Henna Sooq said:


> Well henna is good to keep your hair healthy, strong, and conditioning it as well. It seems that it has promoted hair growth for you, and also you can add some shikakai powder to your mixture as well for better hair growth. Always moisturize as well so it doesn't dry out. When you take of your hair and use natural ingredients in general it is very beneficial. So I think you are doing great!
> 
> Thanks stinastina! here is her pic at this link:
> http://hennablogspot.com/celebrating-the-birth-of-our-baby/


 
Masha Allah Matinah is a cutie.


----------



## mahoganee

Well, after reading many pages in this thread and informtion about henna on henna for hair, I took the plunge and bought some indian henna and indigo from www.hennasooq.com.


----------



## yellagirl730

I have leftover henna, how do you store it?  Do you add more water to before putting into freezer or do you add water after its thawed?


----------



## loveable37

HENNA  really the truth i never used it cause i never understand the benefits of it .
now i do


My hair is so strong and healthy i did a wrap last night for the first time ,without henna i could  have done this.
I am starting to use HEAT MORE 
TRYIN to overcome the dry feelin of my hair when its wet
but after it drys it feela like butter  
I am on my way ta buy more henna so i can strengh my relaxer for 6 months or more cause henna have my newgrowth under control it looks like i have a perm at roots.soon my son wake up he gonna take pics for me.


----------



## Lyoness

I've only henna'd once.. I ended up with raisin fingers after washing it out!! The proof is in my fotki! It did my hair good.. made it stronger etc, I would do it again but not as often as I would like to have just because of that factor..


----------



## jamaraa

yellagirl730 said:


> I have leftover henna, how do you store it?  Do you add more water to before putting into freezer or do you add water after its thawed?



You simply put the henna in a plastic container...bag or one of those  containers that you can freeze or microwave. When you thaw, you put the bag or container in some hot or warm water. You probably won't need to add more water to the henna itself, but you'll know when it's full thawed.

 I've only henna'd once.. I ended up with raisin fingers after washing it out!! The proof is in my fotki! It did my hair good.. made it stronger etc, I would do it again but not as often as I would like to have just because of that factor..

Did you wear gloves when you were rinsing?


----------



## hothair

I love the effects of henna, but I don't like the reddish tinge it gives me..


----------



## jamaraa

hothair said:


> I love the effects of henna, but I don't like the reddish tinge it gives me..



What about doing an indigo after doing your henna or do a henna/indigo mix? It will definitely keep the redness out and if you do the indigo following, your hair can be even darker than your natural color (I assume).


----------



## yellagirl730

I hennaed yesterday and did the indigo afterwards and i have a red tint on my roots which were salt n pepper.  Why is that?


----------



## jamaraa

yellagirl730 said:


> I hennaed yesterday and did the indigo afterwards and i have a red tint on my roots which were salt n pepper.  Why is that?



Sometimes it takes henna/indigo 2-3 applications to fully color greys, but grey will usually be lighter and "read" as highlights anyway. 

You only hennidigoed your hair yesterday and it takes a few days for your color to fully develop (ie oxidize) it's full darkness. You can reapply the indigo or wait a few days and see how it turns out.


----------



## yellagirl730

jamaraa said:


> Sometimes it takes henna/indigo 2-3 applications to fully color greys, but grey will usually be lighter and "read" as highlights anyway.
> 
> You only hennidigoed your hair yesterday and it takes a few days for your color to fully develop (ie oxidize) it's full darkness. You can reapply the indigo or wait a few days and see how it turns out.


 

I know I've sent you a couple of Thanks, but again I say Thank you.  You really think my roots will darken?


----------



## january noir

yellagirl730 said:


> I hennaed yesterday and did the indigo afterwards and i have a red tint on my roots which were salt n pepper. Why is that?


 
It seems that you didn't get the indigo all the way down to the root.  
Try it again and  make sure you get the mixture onto the scalp where your roots are.


----------



## Aggie

Lyoness said:


> I've only henna'd once.. I ended up with raisin fingers after washing it out!! The proof is in my fotki! It did my hair good.. made it stronger etc, I would do it again but not as often as I would like to have just because of that factor..


 
Raisin fingers. You did wear gloves to apply the henna right?


----------



## Aggie

hothair said:


> I love the effects of henna, but I don't like the reddish tinge it gives me..


 
You could try Cassia instead of henna. It is colorless henna.


----------



## Miss*Tress

Irresistible said:


> I cannot believe how long this thread is, geesh!


Yeah, it is pretty long and I've read just about all of it too.

Does anyone know if there's a henna group?


----------



## Aggie

Miss*Tress said:


> Yeah, it is pretty long and I've read just about all of it too.
> 
> Does anyone know if there's a henna group?


 
Hmmm, there's a thought. Perhaps you should start one Miss*Tress. I think this thread started out as one, but it's gotten soooo long now and ladies don't like reading through all the pages to learn how to henna and give ideas of different versions of their recipes. The only thing is many ladies don't henna that frequently, I think anywhere from twice a month to every 6 six. Some take even longer to henna their hair.


----------



## jamaraa

trinidarkie1 said:


> This is a lot of info. I've read the information and I'm kinda scared now.
> IT seems like only natural ppl henna or something? Or is it that permed ppl can only use the Pure Henna?
> 
> All of this overnight mixing and applying for two hours and all that is a lot of work man, and I have no friends nearby and I read that you shouldn't do it alone.
> 
> Someone also suggested Jasmine/Jamila as a good brand. Is that true?
> 
> I think I might just stick to the regular rinse or some thing.



Yes, Jamila is a good reliable brand of henna. It can be easily found at the sources mentioned on this thread, Ebay, and allkinds of Indian and Halal stores.

Pure henna can be used on both relaxed and natural hair (not to mention previously bleached/commercially dyed hair).

Henna is a natural product that needs time and/or acid to fully release it's dye. It's actually very easy to use...far easier than commercial dyes. Unlike the stuff you buy in the store, it's not a open box and put on your head for 15 mins thing. In the cultures where it's commonly used, it's a relaxing and pampering experience and this takes time.

All you have to do it put water on the henna and let it sit. Check after some time to see if the dye has released...you can tell by the color that will rise to the surface. Then you put it on you head and keep it moist (wrap it in plastic). Then rinse...voila! All the other stuff people do isn't necessary...you can do a few things to make getting it out of your hair easier, but to actually use it is as simple as stir in water, let it sit, put on head, sit w/ it head covered, then rinse. 

It's not complicated unless you choose it to be. Forget science and go w/ the ancient knowledge. It's less crazy making.


----------



## Zawaj

jamaraa said:


> Yes, Jamila is a good reliable brand of henna. It can be easily found at the sources mentioned on this thread, Ebay, and allkinds of Indian and Halal stores.
> 
> Pure henna can be used on both relaxed and natural hair (not to mention previously bleached/commercially dyed hair).
> 
> Henna is a natural product that needs time and/or acid to fully release it's dye. It's actually very easy to use...far easier than commercial dyes. Unlike the stuff you buy in the store, it's not a open box and put on your head for 15 mins thing. In the cultures where it's commonly used, it's a relaxing and pampering experience and this takes time.
> 
> All you have to do it put water on the henna and let it sit. Check after some time to see if the dye has released...you can tell by the color that will rise to the surface. Then you put it on you head and keep it moist (wrap it in plastic). Then rinse...voila! All the other stuff people do isn't necessary...you can do a few things to make getting it out of your hair easier, but to actually use it is as simple as stir in water, let it sit, put on head, sit w/ it head covered, then rinse.
> 
> It's not complicated unless you choose it to be. Forget science and go w/ the ancient knowledge. It's less crazy making.


 

Thank you for the info jamaraa. I am surrounded by henna lovers in my community and I love it for mehendi designs but have never tried it for my hair. I have to admit I am a little intimidated by henna for hair. I'm really interested in henna/indigo but I have heard that henna can be drying to the hair. My hair is already sahara dry. Insha Allah (God willing) I will give it a try eventually.


----------



## jamaraa

Zawaj said:


> Thank you for the info jamaraa. I am surrounded by henna lovers in my community and I love it for mehendi designs but have never tried it for my hair. I have to admit I am a little intimidated by henna for hair. I'm really interested in henna/indigo but I have heard that henna can be drying to the hair. My hair is already sahara dry. Insha Allah (God willing) I will give it a try eventually.



Muslim women love their henna, eh? LOL It's not drying IF you avoid the acid.  I did a plain water and Suave conditioner mix on my mother's relaxed hair and it was wonderful. You can use chamomile tea in place of water (a tiny amount of acid but moisturizing). You could even mix in some yoghurt. I've noticed no loss of uptake for using some conditioner to mix and I figure yoghurt would really be no different. You just want it to sit 15+ hours to release and maybe 3-4 on your head.

As long as you avoid the acid, you should be fine. With indigo for hair, it's just water and a little salt....add nothing else to it.

If you already have dry hair, just avoid the common acid recipes and use a gentler alternative and time for the dye release and on your head. Whatever you do, no "mehndi oil" or "terps" for hair. 

Tell me how indigo is used in body art...do they mix it in right before using the henna? How does it take on the skin...is it black, blue, dark brown?


----------



## Zawaj

jamaraa said:


> *Muslim women love their henna, eh?* LOL It's not drying IF you avoid the acid. I did a plain water and Suave conditioner mix on my mother's relaxed hair and it was wonderful. You can use chamomile tea in place of water (a tiny amount of acid but moisturizing). You could even mix in some yoghurt. I've noticed no loss of uptake for using some conditioner to mix and I figure yoghurt would really be no different. You just want it to sit 15+ hours to release and maybe 3-4 on your head.
> 
> As long as you avoid the acid, you should be fine. With indigo for hair, it's just water and a little salt....add nothing else to it.
> 
> If you already have dry hair, just avoid the common acid recipes and use a gentler alternative and time for the dye release and on your head. Whatever you do, no "mehndi oil" or "terps" for hair.
> 
> Tell me how indigo is used in body art...do they mix it in right before using the henna? How does it take on the skin...is it black, blue, dark brown?


 
Yes Muslimah love the henna lol! I may do this after I'm out of braids! Thank you for the information!

As far as indigo I am not exactly sure what the process is in body art. I asked one sister (Somali) why was the henna so dark/nearly black and she said they added indigo.


----------



## Paradox

is it possible to use henna just for the conditioning effects, and no hair dye


----------



## mscocoface

Oneya said:


> is it possible to use henna just for the conditioning effects, and no hair dye


 

I believe the cassia is used for that since it has no color.

I just did a henna/indigo with my new Hairveda products (God Bless BillyJay) and I was pleased as punch with the results.  Here are my lastest pics in my siggy.  

And yes I have quite a few greys that I am happy to report I cannot find.

I am going to do hendigo's from now on to keep the roots black as well as the greys.


----------



## mscocoface

yellagirl730 said:


> I hennaed yesterday and did the indigo afterwards and i have a red tint on my roots which were salt n pepper. Why is that?


 
You have to slather that stuff on your scalp and roots like a pile of thick mud and rub it in good. 

Hennaforhair has a great photo description of how to apply the henna you need to do the indigo the very same way.


----------



## jamaraa

Oneya said:


> is it possible to use henna just for the conditioning effects, and no hair dye



No...you'll get red even on very dark hair. Use *cassia obovata * instead. It'll only show on blonde hair and on some greys which I doubt your have yet.  They'll sparkle and look nice.


----------



## Paradox

jamaraa said:


> No...you'll get red even on very dark hair. Use *cassia obovata *instead. It'll only show on blonde hair and on some greys which I doubt your have yet.  They'll sparkle and look nice.


 I guess I will have to use cassia, is it true however if I don't put lemon in the henna mixture then the color will not release...I read this in another thread.


----------



## Aggie

Oneya said:


> I guess I will have to use cassia, is it true however if I don't put lemon in the henna mixture then the color will not release...I read this in another thread.


 
If you're using Cassia, I don't think you'd need to be concerned about color releasing as it is colorless anyway, however this info in incorrect. If you leave the regular henna sitting for a few hours say 8-12 hours or so, the color will release even without terps (acids). It is only if you leave it sitting for an hour or two that maybe you won't get any color release without the terps in such a short time. I don't use any terps (acids) because they dry my fine hair out tooooooo badly. Some persons get great results with them though.


----------



## jamaraa

Oneya said:


> I guess I will have to use cassia, is it true however if I don't put lemon in the henna mixture then the color will not release...I read this in another thread.




No, the henna will dye release w/ time and water...you need *NOTHING* past time and water. I release it for 24 hrs. I add a little conditioner to the mix to make it easy to wash out (it's a breeze), but acids, as far as I'm concerned,  are only for body art because the skin is harder to "stain" than hair.

Whoever said that about needing acids (terps aren't the same thing) for dye release probably has never tried it w/o but it'll stain just as nicely or even better w/ time. Acids will simply dry the hair out, esp. considering that you're putting it on your head for 1hr+. We who have African textured hair don't require the oil stripping properties of acids. Leave that to White and Indian people who will dry out their hair and wonder why. LOL That said, I'd never recommend acids for non Blacks either. 

Terps on hair...no way, no how. The only terp anywhere near being good for hair is lavendar EO, but save that for body art cuz it can get expensive for hair.


----------



## jamaraa

Aggie said:


> If you're using Cassia, I don't think you'd need to be concerned about color releasing as it is colorless anyway, however this info in incorrect. If you leave the regular henna sitting for a few hours say 8-12 hours or so, the color will release even without terps (acids). It is only if you leave it sitting for an hour or two that maybe you won't get any color release without the terps in such a short time. I don't use any terps (acids) because they dry my fine hair out tooooooo badly. Some persons get great results with them though.



Cassia it NOT colorless or neutral. It simply doesn't show up on black or very dark brown hair, but it *will* show on greys for those who have dark hair. It stains yellow (ie blonde). I'd mix up my cassia then let it sit for about 1 hr (w/ warm water and conditioner if you choose) to make sure the conditioning properties are active and leave it on 30 mins-1 hr as a conditioning treatment. Just like w/ henna, you can mix other conditioning/coloring herbs in if you choose.


----------



## Aggie

jamaraa said:


> Cassia it NOT colorless or neutral. It simply doesn't show up on black or very dark brown hair, but it *will* show on greys for those who have dark hair. It stains yellow (ie blonde). I'd mix up my cassia then let it sit for about 1 hr (w/ warm water and conditioner if you choose) to make sure the conditioning properties are active and leave it on 30 mins-1 hr as a conditioning treatment. Just like w/ henna, you can mix other conditioning/coloring herbs in if you choose.


 
Hmm well excuse me. I guess HennaSooq was wrong then. Anyway, I think I'm done with this thread. I know enough  now to keep my hair in tip top shape using these products. Good luck to the rest of the ladies here looking to use these products.


----------



## baddison

Recently started reading this informative thread.  I'm up to page 126....check back with you all in a few weeks......


----------



## january noir

baddison said:


> Recently started reading this informative thread. I'm up to page 126....check back with you all in a few weeks......


 

You'll be glad you did!   Remember when you're reading ... keep it simple...


----------



## jamaraa

*Aggie* It's simply to say that cassia has color. I wouldn't want anyone to put this on their hair and be surprised that they have yellow sparkling greys.

Most people w/ dark hair won't see the color left, but they will see it on their greys if they have them.


----------



## dcprdiva

Catherine Cartwright Jones http://www.hennaforhair.com/ said that you need lemon juice to release the color. I believe saw somewhere in her readings that for those with drier hair textures that you don't need lemon juice because it is too drying.  No amount of CO in the mix well help.  Take my word for it.

I'm going to try it again using Pet's recipe:

mix about 50g jamila henna, honey, conditioner, shikakai powder, and warm water. Let it sit overnight. The henna becomes easier to wash out.  The lady at my Indian store said just add water.


----------



## jamaraa

^^^The Indian store lady is right. All you need is water. Catherine Cartwright-Jones commonly uses acids in her mixes, but I'm of the opinion they are absolutely unnecessary for hair (tho necessary for skin/body art) for any hair type. Acids are drying for all hair types, but African textured hair will feel it worse more quickly. Water, time, and conditioner (if you choose) is all you need.


----------



## Khadija.D.Carryl

I'm with the non-lemon juice ladies myself and it isn't just a recommendation I personally make for women of dryer scalp, it is really good for everyone. Warm water or even tea water can be fine to use.

We always use water. maybe a splash of lemon juice and sugar (for texture) is what I sometimes use.

My hubby always adds some sweet orange oil to his mix. The scent really stays in his hair well even after washing it all out.


----------



## baddison

OK, so I finally finished reading this thread from A.....to.....Z!!!  WHEW!!

I have ordered my Jamila, and my Indigo.  Can't wait 'til they arrive!


----------



## infojunkie

I'm with you baddison, I finally got through this thread and it only took me two weeks. I had planned to take my twists down last weekend and do my first hendigo but Hurricane Ike derailed my plans. 

As soon as I replenish my freezer and get back to some semblance of normality I'll definitely be getting on my head. I deserve some pampering after all this drama. 

(Besides if I try to buy some hair products now and we can't even find gas I just might have to divorce my DH, he'll pitch such a fit. )

I've taken copious notes and am soooo ready. I thank all of the ladies that contributed to this thread. I can now speak like an old henna pro even though I've never used the stuff.

I'll keep ya'll updated.


----------



## Amari

Hi ladies!You know how you're supposed to do a reconstructor a week after a relaxer?Well is henna like a reconstructor,because wouldn't it be damaging to do both?I wanted to used henna and indigo to color but was because I heard one of the best times to do it was a week after a relaxer but what about my reconstructor?


----------



## Amari

Also,when doing a henna and indigo treatment(I want jet black hair) do you ladies use heat to help?Do you use heat for the henna and indigo or for just one of them once its on your head?I'm thinking using my steamer or dryer might be a good idea I just don't know whether to use it for the henna or indigo or both...


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U

Did my first henna/indigo mixture on my hair. pics are in my profile...came out dark red and should oxidize to a nice dark auburn. hair appears thicker, and not shedding much. I did it to strengthen my hair...color is just a bonus!


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U

Amari said:


> Also,when doing a henna and indigo treatment(I want jet black hair) do you ladies use heat to help?Do you use heat for the henna and indigo or for just one of them once its on your head?I'm thinking using my steamer or dryer might be a good idea I just don't know whether to use it for the henna or indigo or both...


 

heat will speed up dye uptake into your hair.


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U

Amari said:


> Hi ladies!You know how you're supposed to do a reconstructor a week after a relaxer?Well is henna like a reconstructor,because wouldn't it be damaging to do both?I wanted to used henna and indigo to color but was because I heard one of the best times to do it was a week after a relaxer but what about my reconstructor?


 
I did my relaxer on monday, and I did my henna today. I did a deep condition for 20 minutes after I rinsed out the henna, followed that with a leave-in moisturizer. my hair feels soft but strong. Has a nice shine to it.


----------



## Amari

myangeleyez1072 said:


> I did my relaxer on monday, and I did my henna today. I did a deep condition for 20 minutes after I rinsed out the henna, followed that with a leave-in moisturizer. my hair feels soft but strong. Has a nice shine to it.


 
Thanks for all the info and your hair came out really pretty!


----------



## Duchesse

I slept in a henna mix the other night, and my hair looks sooo pretty in the sunlight, especially my roots since I relaxed a week prior.

Does overlapping hennad hair eventually make it brighter/redder, or does it darken more? I want my whole head to be as red as possible, not just the roots erplexed


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U

Duchesse said:


> I slept in a henna mix the other night, and my hair looks sooo pretty in the sunlight, especially my roots since I relaxed a week prior.
> 
> Does overlapping hennad hair eventually make it brighter/redder, or does it darken more? I want my whole head to be as red as possible, not just the roots erplexed


 
 the color will deepen with each henna application. they say to do a henna gloss to maintain your color when the desired color is reached. you mix a few tbls of henna mix with some conditioner, and apply it to your hair. leave in time is up to you.


----------



## 2sweetnsugarland

sareca said:


> Thanks! Yep, I'm texturized. According to the hennaforhair people, you can use body art quality henna on processed hair. You *can't *use compound henna (the kind sold in most stores) on processed hair. But I did test it first.


 
Sareca:  Your hair is too beautiful for words!!! This is the way that I want my hair to look. What type of texturizer do you use on your hair? I have been using soft and beautiful but I don't think its relaxing my hair enough. My hair is about 5 inches all over and some parts are curly and some parts are not so curly. I condition wash it every day and my hair loves it. I only wash and deep condition on the weekend. I have been using African grade henna on my hair for almost 8 months and I will never use any other dye on my hair. My daily routine is Paul Mitchell foaming pommade and Proclaim glossing polish. Any suggestions??? Whatever you can tell me would be greatly appreciated. Thanks in advance!


----------



## Aggie

2sweetnsugarland said:


> Sareca: Your hair is too beautiful for words!!! This is the way that I want my hair to look. What type of texturizer do you use on your hair? I have been using soft and beautiful but I don't think its relaxing my hair enough. My hair is about 5 inches all over and some parts are curly and some parts are not so curly. I condition wash it every day and my hair loves it. I only wash and deep condition on the weekend. I have been using African grade henna on my hair for almost 8 months and I will never use any other dye on my hair. My daily routine is Paul Mitchell foaming pommade and Proclaim glossing polish. Any suggestions??? Whatever you can tell me would be greatly appreciated. Thanks in advance!


 
Why don't you try copy and pasting this post in a PM to Sareca, she might respond to you faster that way.


----------



## Khadija.D.Carryl

Such gorgeous hair!!


----------



## Zawaj

I have mixed my henna (nothing fancy just water and rose water) and will be henna and indigo-ing tomorrow! I'm excited


----------



## mariofmagdal

No. I am not familiar with this process. Why Henna? What are it's benefits?


----------



## baddison

baddison said:


> OK, so I finally finished reading this thread from A.....to.....Z!!! WHEW!!
> 
> I have ordered my Jamila, and my Indigo. Can't wait 'til they arrive!


 
OK, so I just finished my Hen-digo treatment and I must say that I am not completely sure I did it right.....even after reading this entire thread!!

I mixed my Jamila at 5:00am this morning.  50g, water, 1 tiny teaspoon lemon juice....thats it.  Put it in the oven on warm setting: 170degrees, for 1hr.  Then took it out of the oven and let it sit on the warm countertop for 3more hours.  I had color release roughly after the second hour, but I let it sit a total of 4hrs anyway....

Next I mixed 100g indigo with water, 'til thick and pasty.  Didn't mind the smell at all.  It actually smelled like freshly mown lawn/grass, so that was OK.

let the indigo sit for about 10minutes, then mixed it into henna, added coconut oil.

Applied mixture to freshly clarified hair.  Left on for about an hour in total, and this includes sitting under heat for about half hour.  Then I rinsed.  Although my hair feels simply great....I just don't see much of a color change.....  Its a dark as it was when I first started, and my sideburns are still grey????

Maybe I forgot to cover the extreme sideburns, not sure????  They look untouched!

I'll be going back into braids tonite, so I won't really experience the benefits of the oxidation process which takes place a few days later.  I was just hoping to see some kind of obvious difference with the hendigo treatment.  I am planning on henna/indigo-ing on a monthly basis.  Maybe the more I do it, the better I'll get, and I'll get some coverage for those greys???


----------



## ~*Tigget*~

baddison said:


> OK, so I just finished my Hen-digo treatment and I must say that I am not completely sure I did it right.....even after reading this entire thread!!
> 
> I mixed my Jamila at 5:00am this morning. 50g, water, 1 tiny teaspoon lemon juice....thats it. Put it in the oven on warm setting: 170degrees, for 1hr. Then took it out of the oven and let it sit on the warm countertop for 3more hours. I had color release roughly after the second hour, but I let it sit a total of 4hrs anyway....
> 
> Next I mixed 100g indigo with water, 'til thick and pasty. Didn't mind the smell at all. It actually smelled like freshly mown lawn/grass, so that was OK.
> 
> let the indigo sit for about 10minutes, then mixed it into henna, added coconut oil.
> 
> Applied mixture to freshly clarified hair. Left on for about an hour in total, and this includes sitting under heat for about half hour. Then I rinsed. Although my hair feels simply great....I just don't see much of a color change..... Its a dark as it was when I first started, and my sideburns are still grey????
> 
> Maybe I forgot to cover the extreme sideburns, not sure???? They look untouched!
> 
> I'll be going back into braids tonite, so I won't really experience the benefits of the oxidation process which takes place a few days later. I was just hoping to see some kind of obvious difference with the hendigo treatment. I am planning on henna/indigo-ing on a monthly basis. Maybe the more I do it, the better I'll get, and I'll get some coverage for those greys???


 
I've never done the all-in-one step, but I'm curious of how much u applied to your hair.  When doing my 2 step process, I apply the Henna like I would relaxer, very thick covering every inch of every strand.  The same w/ Indigo.  

I don't add Lemon Juice, not sure what affect this has.  But I leave my Henna on overnight, after I have let the color sit in a warm place in my house for about 24 hours.  For the Indigo I just mix, leave 10 mins to release, then apply and leave on for about 2 hours, using heat in cycles (not necessarily the complete 2 hours).

I don't have much gray so I'm not sure.  But from the other ladies here have stated it takes a few cycles of this process to obtain the true color tone your looking for.

My mom has done it twice.  The first time her grey was like a rust/copper color.  But she only did the Henna the first time.  The second time she did both in the 2 step process.  More grey was covered but still can see it slightly.  I think by the 3 or 4th application it will take really well.  As for the 2nd application though, the color is lasting pretty good and the grey definitely doesn't have the rust color to it.  

Again as I've read it is a process, so maybe the 2nd and 3rd app will go over well for you.


----------



## monieluv

that do sound like alot





sareca said:


> Thanks, I'm so happy with it. Ok, this sounds like a lot of stuff, but it was really very simple once I understood what you were supposed to do.
> 
> I brought my henna from hennaforhair.com. The owner sells body quality henna which can be used safely over other chemicals. I've used commercial dyes and relaxer on my hair so I was worred about interactions between regular henna and my hair.
> 
> 
> I got my recipe from hennaforhair too. They actually have bunch of recipes depending on what color you want (http://www.hennaforhair.com/mixes/index.html).
> 
> I mixed:
> 100g of henna
> enough lemon juice concentrate to make an icing-like paste
> couple tablespoons of tumeric to warm the color
> 1/4 cup of amla powder that i also brought from hennaforhair.
> 2 tablespoons of olive oil to counteract the intensity (and drying) of the lemon concentrate
> Some coffee grounds to darken the color (duh! grounds don't dissolve)
> 20 drops of lemon essential oil (anything will work, but it changed the smell from hay to lemon cake icing, yay) ​
> I left it in the garage overnight (about 17 hours) until the dye released. You can tell if it release by leaving a little piece of paper towel in the container. The paper will be stained orange when the dye is ready for use.
> I applied it like you would a relaxer
> Wrapped my head in plastic wrap and sat under under the bonnet dryer for an hour
> I think I went a bit overboard on the mix. Next time I henna (this weekend), I'm going to use henna, ACV, and strongly brewed coffee and that's it. I might order more amla powder. My hair loves that stuff. But one thing's for sure, I won't be dying my hair with anything else.


----------



## girlcherokee

> But I leave my Henna on overnight, after I have let the color sit in a warm place in my house for about 24 hours.


Tigget did you mean that you leave your henna in your hair overnight, then wash it out?  this does not over do it?  just wondering.  still experimenting with how long to leave stuff in.


----------



## flowinlocks

OMG!!!! I finally finished reading this thread....it took me 3 days but it was well worth it, there is a wealth of information in here. I'm planning on doing jet black tomorrow, using the 2 step method. I'll let you know how it turns out.


----------



## ~*Tigget*~

Cherokia-Rose said:


> Tigget did you mean that you leave your henna in your hair overnight, then wash it out?  this does not over do it?  just wondering.  still experimenting with how long to leave stuff in.



Yep..& no it doesn't over do at all. I've done it twice this way, no problems


----------



## ~*Tigget*~

Good luck...looking forward to hearing about your results



flowinlocks said:


> OMG!!!! I finally finished reading this thread....it took me 3 days but it was well worth it, there is a wealth of information in here. I'm planning on doing jet black tomorrow, using the 2 step method. I'll let you know how it turns out.


----------



## girlcherokee

> Yep..& no it doesn't over do at all. I've done it twice this way, no problems


i think i will try this.  i def feel the difference in my hair since i have been using cassia and the other herbs, but starting out my hair was so weak, it needs all the help it can get.    any thing about your mix that you think may help with this?   how do you keep it from messing up your pillows and stuff.


----------



## WomanlyCharm

I hennaed my hair again last night, then did indigo...it came out sooo black and thick, it's lovely.  I couldn't be happier.

I did do one thing that made my hair feel like butter, instead of dried out and crispy like it usually does after henna:

After rinsing out the indigo, I used ORS replenishing conditioner and chloresteral (sp?) then sat under my steamer for 20 minutes.  I swear, my comb glided through my wet hair like it was air. And once it dried, it was so soft and smooth...it was amazing!

I've decided to do this at least once a month, I've been slacking.


----------



## Khadija.D.Carryl

I hope for all those newbies trying out the henna and herbs that it all works out well!!

Every henna powder has a different amount of time needed for dye release.

Here are a few tid bits to help you choose your henna powder that would be right for you.

How to Choose the Right henna powder

How to dye your hair with henna and indigo


----------



## baddison

Henna Sooq said:


> I hope for all those newbies trying out the henna and herbs that it all works out well!!
> 
> Every henna powder has a different amount of time needed for dye release.
> 
> Here are a few tid bits to help you choose your henna powder that would be right for you.
> 
> How to Choose the Right henna powder
> 
> How to dye your hair with henna and indigo


 
THanks for this, HennaSooq.  I think I know where I want wrong in my process, and am eager to try the one-step henna/indigo agian.


----------



## flowinlocks

flowinlocks said:


> OMG!!!! I finally finished reading this thread....it took me 3 days but it was well worth it, there is a wealth of information in here. I'm planning on doing jet black tomorrow, using the 2 step method. I'll let you know how it turns out.


 


Ok so this is how the Henna/Indigo experience went: I mixed up 100g of henna with just water, I let the color release over night then this morning I added a small amount of cheapie suave cond. & CD Hair Elixir oil. It smelled kinda funky, but I got use to it. I made my mixture the consistency of relaxer & applied as I would a virgin relaxer from roots to ends. double baggied & let it marinate for a little over 2 hours. I rinsed my hair VERY easily, then I cowashed with more suave to remove the rest of the henna. I then proceeded to mix up my Indigo with water & a little salt. OMG!!! This mess stunk sooo bad I was bout to puke!!! It started off smelling like doo doo & spinach, then ended up smelling like marijuana!!! At this point was the only time I questioned why the heck am I doing this. Anyway I applied the same as the Henna & let it sit for an hour, rinsed & dc with ORS Replenishing pack & Aphogee Balancing moisture. The end result was VERY soft strong hair. I did however experience a little shedding , but not enough to be alarmed. The Henna came out coppery brown on my ng & barely showed on the ends due to black color that was already there. The Indigo came out Black, but not as dark as I would have hoped. I understand this is a gradual process so I will try again for Blacker hair. Over all it wasn't too bad except for the smell & the waiting. I will post a pic. in a few.


----------



## flowinlocks

Here it is.
Oh yeah , after looking at this pic. I couldn't take it anymore & gave myself a trim, it's been forever since I had one because I wanted to keep enough hair to make a bun. Let me tell you it feels soooo much better & healthier.


----------



## Zawaj

flowinlocks said:


> Ok so this is how the Henna/Indigo experience went: I mixed up 100g of henna with just water, I let the color release over night then this morning I added a small amount of cheapie suave cond. & CD Hair Elixir oil. It smelled kinda funky, but I got use to it. I made my mixture the consistency of relaxer & applied as I would a virgin relaxer from roots to ends. double baggied & let it marinate for a little over 2 hours. I rinsed my hair VERY easily, then I cowashed with more suave to remove the rest of the henna. I then proceeded to mix up my Indigo with water & a little salt. OMG!!! This mess stunk sooo bad I was bout to puke!!! *It started off smelling like doo doo & spinach, then ended up smelling like marijuana!!!* At this point was the only time I questioned why the heck am I doing this. Anyway I applied the same as the Henna & let it sit for an hour, rinsed & dc with ORS Replenishing pack & Aphogee Balancing moisture. The end result was VERY soft strong hair. I did however experience a little shedding , but not enough to be alarmed. The Henna came out coppery brown on my ng & barely showed on the ends due to black color that was already there. The Indigo came out Black, but not as dark as I would have hoped. I understand this is a gradual process so I will try again for Blacker hair. Over all it wasn't too bad except for the smell & the waiting. I will post a pic. in a few.



OMGoodness that is exactly how it smelled!


----------



## flowinlocks

Zawaj said:


> OMGoodness that is exactly how it smelled!


 

LOL, I thought I was gonna get a contact from my head!!!


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

Zawaj said:


> OMGoodness that is exactly how it smelled!


 

I didn't notice it, but my husband mentioned the exact same thing!!!  He was like, if i didn't know you better, I would swear you were doing something that you shouldn't...I do know that I woke up with a massive migraine headache the next morning, throwing up and everything...I was so surprised...usually i can feel them coming on, but this was out of the blue...

Also, the indigo i bought was sooo hard to wash out, if you leave particles in, could it cause breakage, shedding?  My hair is doing both and that is very unusual.  I am really thinking this is why, i cowashed like 5 times and rinsed and rinsed and I still had particles in my hair...this was NOT good.


----------



## Zawaj

Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll said:


> I didn't notice it, but my husband mentioned the exact same thing!!!  H*e was like, if i didn't know you better, I would swear you were doing something that you shouldn't.*..I do know that I woke up with a massive migraine headache the next morning, throwing up and everything...I was so surprised...usually i can feel them coming on, but this was out of the blue...
> 
> Also, the indigo i bought was sooo hard to wash out, if you leave particles in, could it cause breakage, shedding?  My hair is doing both and that is very unusual.  I am really thinking this is why, i cowashed like 5 times and rinsed and rinsed and I still had particles in my hair...this was NOT good.



@ the bolded! My step daughter was like 'That stuff stunk up the whole bathroom'

Oh I thought I rinsed all of mmine out but I didn't. I haven't noticed any breakage though. I got my indigo from Henna Sooq and it was relatively easy to rinse out I was just rushing.


----------



## Aggie

Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll said:


> I didn't notice it, but my husband mentioned the exact same thing!!! He was like, if i didn't know you better, I would swear you were doing something that you shouldn't...I do know that I woke up with a massive migraine headache the next morning, throwing up and everything...I was so surprised...usually i can feel them coming on, but this was out of the blue...
> 
> Also, the indigo i bought was sooo hard to wash out, if you leave particles in, could it cause breakage, shedding? My hair is doing both and that is very unusual. I am really thinking this is why, i cowashed like 5 times and rinsed and rinsed and I still had particles in my hair...this was NOT good.


 

Hey BBB, i typically wash about 8 or 9 times with cheapie conditioner, then I would follow up with some DC for an 1.5 - 2 hours afterwards, then do some more washing. Some ladies actually sleepwith some moisturizing DC in their hair overnight to reduce the drying effects of the henna/indigo treatment. 

I would recommend a few nights of baggying your hair to get the suppleness back in your hair as well. I usually also DC about 3 times the week following my henna and indigo treatments and moisturize daily for sure. I don't get the drying affects I used to get when I first started to henna my hair.


----------



## flowinlocks

My Indigo isn't lasting very long at all , or else I'm just use to commercial dyes & rinses. I did the 2 step method for jet black hair. I even put a little salt in the Indigo mixture as directed, and it came out black on the ends & very dark brown at the roots. I realize the is a gradual process so I waited a week & reapplied the Indigo only. I added water & salt only this time. Last time I used cond. also, so I figured this stopped it from adhering some. I focused mainly on the roots first, like I was touching up a relaxer, the end result was almost the same except it looked bluer, however after a few days it did look blacker, but after 1 cowash & 1 regular shampoo it's almost gone again. Do I have to use this stuff once a week to make it stick? I HOPE NOT.


----------



## flowinlocks

bumping.........


----------



## Aggie

flowinlocks said:


> My Indigo isn't lasting very long at all , or else I'm just use to commercial dyes & rinses. I did the 2 step method for jet black hair. I even put a little salt in the Indigo mixture as directed, and it came out black on the ends & very dark brown at the roots. I realize the is a gradual process so I waited a week & reapplied the Indigo only. I added water & salt only this time. Last time I used cond. also, so I figured this stopped it from adhering some. I focused mainly on the roots first, like I was touching up a relaxer, the end result was almost the same except it looked bluer, however after a few days it did look blacker, but after 1 cowash & 1 regular shampoo it's almost gone again. Do I have to use this stuff once a week to make it stick? I HOPE NOT.


 
I know when I indigoed my hair the first time it didn't take as well as I wanted it to because I didn't apply it the way it was supposed to be applied. If you are doing the 2-step henna and indigo treatment, then it's recommended that you wash the henna out, but try not to use any deep conditioner on the hair because the DC keeps the indigo from adhering to the hair.

Here is my procedure I did to give impressive results - copied and pasted from my fotki:

*My Indigo Mixture for After-Henna Treatment   *

I only do a very simple indigo mixture as indigo does not co-operate well with a lot of other powders and conditioners or oils. So here is my simple Indigo recipe:

WHAT YOU WILL NEED:
--200 grams, ie, 2 boxes (about 7oz) of indigo
--Distilled water (hot but not boiling water)
--1 teaspoon of sea salt
--plastic wrap
--foil wrap
--newspaper to spread on the floor during application
--Old dark towel for shoulders
--Paper towels to wipe up excess spills/droplets of indigo paste

RECIPE INSTRUCTIONS:

-Mix all the ingredients in a plastic bowl to the consistency of a thick yogurt-like paste. I make sure my hair is air dried after the henna treatment and free of any shampoo, conditioner and oils. 

-I apply the indigo to my henna-ed hair from roots to tips immediately after mixing. The indigo color does not have to release, it must be applied right away because it will lose it's coloring properties if allowed to sit too long. 

-I then wrap my hair air-tight for 1-2 hours with plastic wrap and foil wrap. 

-I then wash out the indigo with lots of water and cheapie conditioner for at least 8-10 times. 

-I end the whole process with deep conditioning for at least 2 hours - half of the time with heat and half without. Sometimes I will sleep with my DC on my hair overnight depending on whether or not it's on a weekend and I have the time.

UPDATE:
MY HAIR CAME OUT PRETTY BLACK THIS TIME. I LOVED IT!!!


Aggie


----------



## flowinlocks

Aggie said:


> I know when I indigoed my hair the first time it didn't take as well as I wanted it to because I didn't apply it the way it was supposed to be applied. If you are doing the 2-step henna and indigo treatment, then it's recommended that you wash the henna out, but try not to use any deep conditioner on the hair because the DC keeps the indigo from adhering to the hair.
> 
> Here is my procedure I did to give impressive results - copied and pasted from my fotki:
> 
> *My Indigo Mixture for After-Henna Treatment *
> 
> I only do a very simple indigo mixture as indigo does not co-operate well with a lot of other powders and conditioners or oils. So here is my simple Indigo recipe:
> 
> WHAT YOU WILL NEED:
> --200 grams, ie, 2 boxes (about 7oz) of indigo
> --Distilled water (hot but not boiling water)
> --1 teaspoon of sea salt
> --plastic wrap
> --foil wrap
> --newspaper to spread on the floor during application
> --Old dark towel for shoulders
> --Paper towels to wipe up excess spills/droplets of indigo paste
> 
> RECIPE INSTRUCTIONS:
> 
> -Mix all the ingredients in a plastic bowl to the consistency of a thick yogurt-like paste. I make sure my hair is air dried after the henna treatment and free of any shampoo, conditioner and oils.
> 
> -I apply the indigo to my henna-ed hair from roots to tips immediately after mixing. The indigo color does not have to release, it must be applied right away because it will lose it's coloring properties if allowed to sit too long.
> 
> -I then wrap my hair air-tight for 1-2 hours with plastic wrap and foil wrap.
> 
> -I then wash out the indigo with lots of water and cheapie conditioner for at least 8-10 times.
> 
> -I end the whole process with deep conditioning for at least 2 hours - half of the time with heat and half without. Sometimes I will sleep with my DC on my hair overnight depending on whether or not it's on a weekend and I have the time.
> 
> UPDATE:
> MY HAIR CAME OUT PRETTY BLACK THIS TIME. I LOVED IT!!!
> 
> 
> Aggie


 

Thanks, I'll try it with the foil the next time. I didn't apply conditioner after the Henna, but I did use it in my Henna mixture, along with oil so my hair would be soft & it would rinse easily. Do you think this may have hindered the color from sticking?


----------



## Aggie

flowinlocks said:


> Thanks, I'll try it with the foil the next time. I didn't apply conditioner after the Henna, but I did use it in my Henna mixture, along with oil so my hair would be soft & it would rinse easily. Do you think this may have hindered the color from sticking?


 
No because I put oil and conditioners in my henna as well. I really feel that your hair is a little resistant right now, But use the indigo about every 3 weeks untril it really bonds with your hair. I have less and less color loss via washing the longer I use it.


----------



## flowinlocks

Aggie said:


> No because I put oil and conditioners in my henna as well. I really feel that your hair is a little resistant right now, But use the indigo about every 3 weeks untril it really bonds with your hair. I have less and less color loss via washing the longer I use it.


 
I only did Henna once & I left it on for 2 hours, about how often should I do the 2 step process? between Indigo treatments?


----------



## flowinlocks

Oh yeah is sea salt better than regular salt for this process?


----------



## BlueNile

So funny, I just pulled out a dusty old box of henna from my cabinet like 10 minutes ago  gonna do it this weekend!


----------



## myronnie

Aggie said:


> No because I put oil and conditioners in my henna as well. I really feel that your hair is a little resistant right now, But use the indigo about every 3 weeks untril it really bonds with your hair. I have less and less color loss via washing the longer I use it.


 Also, could i suggest to the OP that you should try using non-sulfated shampoos more that sulfated ones. I did a hendigo about 6 weeks ago and the black lasted for about 4 weeks, as I only used non-sulfated shampoo bars


----------



## flowinlocks

myronnie said:


> Also, could i suggest to the OP that you should try using non-sulfated shampoos more that sulfated ones. I did a hendigo about 6 weeks ago and the black lasted for about 4 weeks, as I only used non-sulfated shampoo bars


 
last time when I shampooed I used a premixed amla, shikakai, aritha shampoo, yesterday I made a cowash with cheapie conditioner, neem, shikakai, & amla. I think I will use this instead of regular shampoo for a while.


----------



## Aggie

flowinlocks said:


> I only did Henna once & I left it on for 2 hours, about how often should I do the 2 step process? between Indigo treatments?


 
I usually leave my henna on for 3 - 4 hours depending on whether or not I'm using heat to deepen the color and conditioning power of the henna. When I first started henna'ing my hair, I started off doing them every 3-4 weeks and using indigo right afterwards. The indigo works best on properly henna'ed hair for sure. Without the henna on the hair, the indigo does not bond to it.


----------



## Aggie

flowinlocks said:


> Oh yeah is sea salt better than regular salt for this process?


 
The sea salt is best recommended for this treatment. I get mine from a health food store.


----------



## flowinlocks

Aggie said:


> I usually leave my henna on for 3 - 4 hours depending on whether or not I'm using heat to deepen the color and conditioning power of the henna. When I first started henna'ing my hair, I started off doing them every 3-4 weeks and using indigo right afterwards. The indigo works best on properly henna'ed hair for sure. Without the henna on the hair, the indigo does not bond to it.


 
Thanks, yeah this is what I was thinking.....I'm gonna wait another week and that will make it 3 wks. since my last 2 step & do the whole thing again. When you rehennaed did it take out all the previous Indigo?


----------



## Aggie

flowinlocks said:


> Thanks, yeah this is what I was thinking.....I'm gonna wait another week and that will make it 3 wks. since my last 2 step & do the whole thing again. When you rehennaed did it take out all the previous Indigo?


 
It doesnt totally remove the indigo but it does turn the untouched root hairs a little copper/reddish and the whole head tends to look a little brownish-red in sunlight. That is why I do the 2 step treatment each time to  keep my hair black at all times unless I'm lazy of course.


----------



## Khadija.D.Carryl

amazing to hear! So what do people say when you tell them you use henna/herbs on your hair?


----------



## Aggie

Henna Sooq said:


> amazing to hear! So what do people say when you tell them you use henna/herbs on your hair?


 
They usually GAWK at me and I get a huge kick out of seeing the look on their faces. Remember I live in the Bahamas and we do not have henna here. I always have to order it online. But they appreciate that my hair looks healthy but at the same time they're unwilling to try  it out themselves. That's my Bahamian people for ya.


----------



## flowinlocks

Henna Sooq said:


> amazing to hear! So what do people say when you tell them you use henna/herbs on your hair?


 

LOL, they kinda look confused & ask why are you doing that? when I try to explain the benefits they kinda shrug it off like it's another fad out there or zone out & start talking about something else, because they can"t even fathom doing that much to their hair. This is the reason I don't share it with a lot of people, because they're just not interested, no one even knows about this site except my daughter. I tried to share some of the tips with my sister who's hair is thinning & she ALSO thought it was a gimmick. All I can say is, I can show you better than I can tell you!!!! I will DEFINALITY get the last laugh when I'm able to sit on my hair!!!


----------



## sugaplum

Ahh here's the thread.   I finally henned and my hair loves it (pics in fotki).  Next time I will add conditioner, honey, EVOO or coconut oil.  I always do a good deep conditioning treatment afterwards.  I leave my henna on for at least 3 hours.


----------



## flowinlocks

sugaplum said:


> Ahh here's the thread.  I finally henned and my hair loves it (pics in fotki). Next time I will add conditioner, honey, EVOO or coconut oil. I always do a good deep conditioning treatment afterwards. I leave my henna on for at least 3 hours.


 

I only did 2 hours the first time. I think I'll leave it longer the next time. I need my Indigo to stick.


----------



## wonderstar

Henna Sooq said:


> amazing to hear! So what do people say when you tell them you use henna/herbs on your hair?


 

My girl is indian and she was so suprised when I started to talk about it, I actually knew more than her. She had no idea it can be used in the hair.

One of my male friends was coming to see me and my sister was like "um what are you gonna do with your hair" and I told her I'm not going to do anything. So when he came he was like "OMG, why the hell do you look like that...is that mud in your hair?" I told him not to worry and I kept my distance...I rather look muddy than to smell sh!tty.


----------



## mezzogirl

Aggie said:


> It doesnt totally remove the indigo but it does turn the untouched root hairs a little copper/reddish and the whole head tends to look a little brownish-red in sunlight. That is why I do the 2 step treatment each time to keep my hair black at all times unless I'm lazy of course.


 
This may have been answered earlier in the thread but, do you let the dye release in the henna everytime you do a two step henna/ indigo?  My understanding is that henna doesn't have to sit if you are just using it for conditioning.  Does the black indigo color show deeper if you let the henna dye release each time?


----------



## flowinlocks

mezzogirl said:


> This may have been answered earlier in the thread but, do you let the dye release in the henna everytime you do a two step henna/ indigo? My understanding is that henna doesn't have to sit if you are just using it for conditioning. Does the black indigo color show deeper if you let the henna dye release each time?


 

From my understanding, The released Henna is to make sure the hair has a red hue to it before applying the Indigo, if a rich black color is desired. If the Henna is not released, the end result will be more blue. This was kinda the same question I was asking, about retouching the Henna/Indigo. I have retouched my Indigo alone one time so far & I was wondering the same thing about the next time I do the 2 step, do I need to let the Henna release if I already have it on my hair. I kinda figured it out myself. I feel I didn't leave the released Henna on long enough the last time, so I WILL release the color the next time, for this reason. Plus I have ng THAT HASN'T BEEN HENNAED, but if you're ok on the COLOR part of the Henna, meaning it took the first time & you don't have ng that needs to be retouched, I don't see a problem using it unreleased as a conditioner, then reapplying Indigo. I haven't done this yet because I'm currently using MT/OCT & I don't want to over do it. I think it's more a judgment call on your part, I'm no expert, I'm a newbie to Henna/Indigo, & to the Ayurveda methods in general, so hopefully one of the veterans will come further clarify.


----------



## Aggie

mezzogirl said:


> This may have been answered earlier in the thread but, do you let the dye release in the henna everytime you do a two step henna/ indigo? My understanding is that henna doesn't have to sit if you are just using it for conditioning. Does the black indigo color show deeper if you let the henna dye release each time?


 
I agree with flowinlocks about the henna releasing before applying the indigo to obtain the richest black color. You are right about the henna not needing to be released for conditioning purposes, however, if you want to have the best black indigo color, then it is suggested that you allow the henna to properly release first. 

After releasing, then apply to properly oiled scalp and hair for about 3-4 hours properly covered tightly in plastic and foil, remove, allow hair to dry and add indigo color for another 2 hours or so. HTH.


----------



## Khadija.D.Carryl

It's true some people just don't henna. But think of all the women that have used it, not just indians and paskitanis. We got plenty of African countries where the women have loved henna, and even further then that you got the gulf area. A variety of women have used henna, and most have been women of color. and of course men!! don't forget them.

Otherwise some of your answers really had me laughing at some of the people's remarks! lol!


----------



## flowinlocks

Hey guys, I have a pack of pre mixed Henna but I'm afraid to use it because it doesn't say BAQ, however it DOES say: no additional color or chemicals used, only PURE Mehandi with Ayurvedic herbs. Has anyone used this? Do you think it's safe? The ingredents are:
Henna
Amla
Shikakai
Aritha
Coffee powder
Lemon
Beetroot juice
Maipal
Kapor Kachil
Neem
Sugandh Kokita


----------



## Aggie

flowinlocks said:


> Hey guys, I have a pack of pre mixed Henna but I'm afraid to use it because it doesn't say BAQ, however it DOES say: no additional color or chemicals used, only PURE Mehandi with Ayurvedic herbs. Has anyone used this? Do you think it's safe? The ingredents are:
> Henna
> Amla
> Shikakai
> Aritha
> Coffee powder
> Lemon
> Beetroot juice
> Maipal
> Kapor Kachil
> Neem
> Sugandh Kokita


 
I don't trust any kind of pre-mixed henna, even if they say it's good but then that's just me though. Perhaps Henna Sooq will chime in on this as she sells henna too. Good luck with it honey.


----------



## flowinlocks

flowinlocks said:


> Hey guys, I have a pack of pre mixed Henna but I'm afraid to use it because it doesn't say BAQ, however it DOES say: no additional color or chemicals used, only PURE Mehandi with Ayurvedic herbs. Has anyone used this? Do you think it's safe? The ingredents are:
> Henna
> Amla
> Shikakai
> Aritha
> Coffee powder
> Lemon
> Beetroot juice
> Maipal
> Kapor Kachil
> Neem
> Sugandh Kokita


 

Bumping..... Sareca where are you?????


----------



## Khadija.D.Carryl

Like Aggie said, you can't trust those pre-mixed henna blends for sure. I mean you could test it and look at the sift and use your best judgement. But it does have a lot of other ingredients in it. hhhmm, that would be my advice. Test it on a bit of hair strands from your brush, and see if it's worth it.


----------



## flowinlocks

Henna Sooq said:


> Like Aggie said, *you* *can't* *trust* *those* *pre*-*mixed* *henna* *blends* for sure. I mean you could test it and look at the sift and use your best judgement. But it does have a lot of other ingredients in it. hhhmm, that would be my advice. Test it on a bit of hair strands from your brush, and see if it's worth it.


 
This is exactly was I thinking, it's already made into a paste, vacumed seal in a bag, the directions say just smooth it on, no need to add water or anything. For the record I would NEVER buy this product, just based on the knowledge I have received here, and actually I'm quite pleased with YOUR product. I just happen to place an order for some other products on another site & they threw this in as a gift.


----------



## Khadija.D.Carryl

Oh k I see. Thanks for the compliment!

Oh it's an already made paste, well then I can say for sure now that I don't recommend it. There has to be some preservatives/chemical in it to make the paste stay good and have dye content still. It's like those store bought henna cones, they add something in it to keep it fresh. Since we all know that fresh henna paste does not stay good (with dyeing properties) on the shelf or in the fridge just like that on it's own. I tell other henna artists/enthusiasts the same thing. Pre-made paste is even worse to me.


----------



## Lucky's Mom

Henna is going to be my best friend for a while.


----------



## Serenity_Peace

I love henna. I will always love it!!


----------



## sheba1

Hello ladies!

I had a question and Flowinlocks suggested I post it here for the henna experts.  Thanks, Flowinlocks!  My original post is below.



sheba1 said:


> I just tried a shikakai, brhingaraj tea rinse and I heart it . I'm wondering now if I might get results from a henna tea rinse instead of doing a full out henna, or even a henna gloss. What do you ladies think?
> 
> I noticed that the vatika oil has henna in it and it is lovely for my hair! I wonder if there are other unconventional ways to "henna". hmmmmmm pondering...  Your insights are welcomed.


----------



## Aggie

sheba1 said:


> Hello ladies!
> 
> I had a question and Flowinlocks suggested I post it here for the henna experts. Thanks, Flowinlocks! My original post is below.


 
I can't be sure how much of the coloring, strenthening and conditioning properties will be absorbed by the hair this way sheba1. I think this would be a waste of some valuable henna treatment. I have never heard of henna being applied this way, so maybe you can give it a try and let us know how it worked for you.


----------



## Khadija.D.Carryl

I agree with Aggie! Let us know how it all turns out


----------



## sheba1

I'll definitely keep you guys posted!  I just don't see how if a tsp of brhingaraj and a tsp of shikakai steeped in a big ole thing of water can bring benefits, but not the same amount of henna?  Why are the other powders beneficial as teas if henna would offer no benefits, at all as teas?  Especially since, the original use of bhringaraj, shikakai and the like were used as mud masks for the hair, as well, just like henna.


----------



## girlcherokee

sheba1 said:


> I'll definitely keep you guys posted! I just don't see how if a tsp of brhingaraj and a tsp of shikakai steeped in a big ole thing of water can bring benefits, but not the same amount of henna? Why are the other powders beneficial as teas if henna would offer no benefits, at all as teas? Especially since, the original use of bhringaraj, shikakai and the like were used as mud masks for the hair, as well, just like henna.


actually i think you may be on to something - awhile back i bought a henna oil from the indian store(along the lines of vatika and the like only just henna) and it's awesome and it does have an affect on my hair - i think i will try this.


----------



## Aggie

sheba1 said:


> I'll definitely keep you guys posted! I just don't see how if a tsp of brhingaraj and a tsp of shikakai steeped in a big ole thing of water can bring benefits, but not the same amount of henna? Why are the other powders beneficial as teas if henna would offer no benefits, at all as teas? Especially since, the original use of bhringaraj, shikakai and the like were used as mud masks for the hair, as well, just like henna.


 
Hi sheba1,

Like I said before I really can't be sure how much coloring, conditioning and strengthening power you will receive this way but we would love to hear about your results. The thing is, most ayurveda powders work almost immediately as rinses and/or pastes but henna is needed to stay on the hair a little longer for the actual henna properties to take effect. The mere fact that henna has to sit and release for a set amount of time before application - depending on the degree of coloring one wants and the ayurveda powders do not, proves they do not work the same way.

You may get some results but to what degree, that remains to be seen through your efforts to try using it a little differently than recommended. I do know that I personally would not want to try this and it does not work like I hoped and end up wasting a whole batch of my precious henna. I live in the Bahamas and we can't find henna here so I'm sure you could understand my hesitation. I do however wish you luck in your attemtpts and please let us know how it turned out, okay?


----------



## sheba1

Cherokia-Rose said:


> actually i think you may be on to something - awhile back i bought a henna oil from the indian store(along the lines of vatika and the like only just henna) and it's awesome and it does have an affect on my hair - i think i will try this.


I hear you!  My hair is doing amazing things after the discovery of Vatika, Amla and Mahabrhingaraj oils.  And in such a brief period of time!  I also spritz my hair with my teas followed by my conditioner and oil mix of choice for a DC.  So maybe I'll make my henna tea and spritz away.  Maybe that'll give that luscious herb more time in my hair so it can do it's thing...


----------



## sheba1

Aggie said:


> The mere fact that henna has to sit and release for a set amount of time before application - depending on the degree of coloring one wants and the ayurveda powders do not, proves they do not work the same way.



I can understand your reasons for not wanting to waste such a prescious thing.  I'll definitely let you guys know if I find benefit.

I guess I was thinking that henna, too, is an ayurvedic powder.  And, as you've said, the need to sit before application is for color release only.  This hasn't anything to do with conditioning/strengthening properties.  Otherwise, it would not add any benefit to Vatika oil, seeing as Vatika does not add color.

I also don't see any need to use anywhere near a whole batch for results.  If one teaspoon of brhingaraj can do the trick, I don't see why it would be necessary to use more henna... really, I was thinking of more of a blend anyhow.  A tsp each, maybe of henna, brhingaraj and amla.

I dunno, I was just thinking out loud.  Wondered if anyone had ever wondered the same.  All responses have been apreciated, ladies.  Thanks so much.


----------



## flowinlocks

Cherokia-Rose said:


> actually i think you may be on to something - awhile back i bought a henna oil from the indian store(along the lines of vatika and the like only just henna) and it's awesome and it does have an affect on my hair - i think i will try this.


 

Hey that's an idea!!!!! Anyone ever thought of making their own Henna oil????


----------



## Aggie

sheba1 said:


> I can understand your reasons for not wanting to waste such a prescious thing. I'll definitely let you guys know if I find benefit.
> 
> I guess I was thinking that henna, too, is an ayurvedic powder. And, as you've said, the need to sit before application is for color release only. *This hasn't anything to do with conditioning/strengthening properties. Otherwise, it would not add any benefit to Vatika oil, seeing as Vatika does not add color.*
> 
> I also don't see any need to use anywhere near a whole batch for results. If one teaspoon of brhingaraj can do the trick, I don't see why it would be necessary to use more henna... really, I was thinking of more of a blend anyhow. A tsp each, maybe of henna, brhingaraj and amla.
> 
> I dunno, I was just thinking out loud. Wondered if anyone had ever wondered the same. All responses have been apreciated, ladies. Thanks so much.


 
I am sorry but I can not totally agree with the bolded as we are not fully aware of how long a process the henna had to sit steeping in the vatika oil to release before processing for commercial use. The conditioning power would be there yes, I agree but not to the degree a full strength use of henna would achieve. I am absolutely certain the processsing information was not on the bottle for us to make this summation. Again we cannot really be sure of how it will work until tried and tested. I must admit though, I appreciate your insight and thoughts on the eccentric use of henna and I am really curious to hear about your results. 

Now the blend you suggested above is a wonderful idea as well epsecially for conditioning, moisturizing and strengthening, but not for coloring. This is indeed a blend that I myself would use but only as a paste and not as a rinse. I would really like my hair to absorb as much of the henna properties as possible. Again, keep us informed sheba1. Oh, and do take some before and after pics as well, that would be very helpful to us. I am quite anxious to see your results.


----------



## sheba1

flowinlocks said:


> Hey that's an idea!!!!! Anyone ever thought of making their own Henna oil????


 
See what I'm sayin!?   So many more benefits than only the traditional.  Maybe we could make one with the same instructions as the lovely Sareca's for shikakai oil? thinking....


----------



## sheba1

LOL, well, Ms. Aggie, we're just gonna have to agree to disagree.  I don't remember anything about henna stating that it needed to sit for color release *and *conditioning/strengthening properties.  I'm pretty sure I read that you should mix and use henna immediately in order to avoid color release but still receive conditioning/strengthening properties.  Yeah, so I was just thinking of possibilities.  Wanted to share thoughts, ya know?

Funny thing is, lots of us on this board are receiving benefit from the powders in unconventional ways.  The box directions say use the whole box brhingaraj, amla, etc and make a paste for the hair.  And someone decided to try it as a tea and found benefit.  Heh... way to think outside of the "box".  (oh yeah, pun totally intended!)


----------



## Aggie

sheba1 said:


> LOL, well, Ms. Aggie, we're just gonna have to agree to disagree. I don't remember anything about henna stating that it needed to sit for color release *and *conditioning/strengthening properties. I'm pretty sure I read that you should mix and use henna immediately in order to avoid color release but still receive conditioning/strengthening properties. Yeah, so I was just thinking of possibilities. Wanted to share thoughts, ya know?
> 
> Funny thing is, lots of us on this board are receiving benefit from the powders in unconventional ways. The box directions say use the whole box brhingaraj, amla, etc and make a paste for the hair. And someone decided to try it as a tea and found benefit. Heh... way to think outside of the "box". (oh yeah, pun totally intended!)


 
I have no intentions of disagreeing with you sheba1 and I am certainly not willing nor do I have the desire to argue this point further and with that said, I welcome  your thoughts and I'm simply waiting to hear of your results, that's all. Sorry if I offended you. You live where you can possibly walk up the street and purchase henna but I do not and I did not want to be the "guinea pig" so to speak in this attempt with my somewhat restricted access to the product. Good luck with it!


----------



## Bigghair

I use henna from an Indian grocery store.  I love it.


----------



## Aggie

Bigghair said:


> I use henna from an Indian grocery store. I love it.


 
OT: Ooooh Bigghair, your natural hair in your siggy is absolutely gaw-jus. Nice and big and healthy looking too. I don't wear my hair natural but I do admire a beautiful head of healthy natural hair.


----------



## girlcherokee

ok this weekend i did a few things different than i did in the past and the results were amazing.
1) for DD's hair i did a very thin  watery solution, not quite a rinse, but not far from it, because i didnt want the color properties for her hair but did want the conditioning --  i took henna, maka, brahmi and yogurt   and  poured it over her hair, rung her hair out and put a plastic cap on it. left it on for a few hours, then rinsed with conditioner and then conditioned her hair  and the outcome was absolutely beautiful  - i am sure if she had the full treatment it would have been better, but this was definately worth the doing.
2)  for me i did the above mix as a paste but added yogurt for the first time and i think the yogurt made a huge difference.   
3)  off this topic, but worth mentioning, i infused coffee in coconut oil and slept with that in my hair the night before this treatment - let me say - that the treatment was wonderful, when i woke up in the morning i think that was the best my hair had felt in a long time - but i would not recommend this treatment at night, cuz it took me until 4am to go to sleep - i infused it for several days so that probably explains that.   

also - about the henna being used differently, i think the differing opinions are what make this forum the wonderful place that it is - because you learn so much from the different inputs, if we all agreed or saw it the same, this place would be bland and it definately wouldnt be as informative as it is.  Aggie, you know i deeply respect your input (past and present) so please dont stop, and sheba1, innovation is the way to go in my book, keep it coming girl!  
ok the heenera oil that i have has coconut oil, maka,amla,brahmi,jaswand(hibiscus rosinelis),neem,kapoorkhali,mehendi,almond,kumari(aloe barbadensis)
it is truly great - it says to leave it on overnight and wash in morning, but  i use it similar to vatika and seal with it maybe once or twice a week(not more because i treat henna like a protien) and it really does do wonders for our hair.
it made me think the same thing that you are thinking sheba, that henna can be used in more ways than we think and i do plan to make my own mix as well.


----------



## sheba1

Thanks so much for your pioneering ways, Cherokia-Rose! I am so thankful to you. Your mix sounds just . I have to hold off til I get back from Philly to experiment but you have inspired me. Thanks, again.


----------



## Platinum

I haven't Hendigo'd since early November and the hasn't faded. This was my first time. I love it and will do it again in a few weeks!


----------



## Ganjababy

I hennaed for the first time last week and I love it!


----------



## january noir

I just mixed up some Morracan henna from Henna Sooq to do a treatment tomorrow.

I am 9 weeks post relaxer and should wait until after I relax but my grays are not cooperating.


----------



## january noir

evsbaby said:


> I hennaed for the first time last week and I love it!




Good for you!  Welcome to the club!


----------



## myronnie

On Sunday, I used the last 3 blocks of my LUSH Caca Noir..almost all of my strands are black, although there is a patch of my hair that is still a dark burgundy!
It was relatively hard to crush the blcosk up and although I used a food processor there were still clumps of the henna. I'm going back to using the regular powder and I plan on doing another heenna and indigo treatment in about 3 weeks.


----------



## Aggie

january noir said:


> I just mixed up some Morracan henna from Henna Sooq to do a treatment tomorrow.
> 
> *I am 9 weeks post relaxer and should wait until after I relax* but my grays are not cooperating.


 
Girl JN, my hair does not like to be henna'ed when I am due for a relaxer. It acts all weird and stuff. It gets so hard to detangle, I don't even do it anymore - so I always wait until after my relaxer now and I try never to henna my hair after 5/6 weeks post my relaxer anymore.


----------



## january noir

Aggie said:


> Girl JN, my hair does not like to be henna'ed when I am due for a relaxer. It acts all weird and stuff. It gets so hard to detangle, I don't even do it anymore - so I always wait until after my relaxer now and I try never to henna my hair after 5/6 weeks post my relaxer anymore.



Happy New Year Aggie!  Yeah, I know I shouldn't but I have to.   My hairdresser recently lost his mother and is in mourning so he won't be doing hair for a while; maybe another 2-3 weeks.   So I will pretend I am transitioning and do my hair as if.   

I pray my hair doesn't act weird and gives me a pass.


----------



## january noir

myronnie said:


> On Sunday, I used the last 3 blocks of my LUSH Caca Noir..almost all of my strands are black, although there is a patch of my hair that is still a dark burgundy!
> It was relatively hard to crush the blcosk up and although I used a food processor there were still clumps of the henna. I'm going back to using the regular powder and I plan on doing another heenna and indigo treatment in about 3 weeks.




I've always wanted to try the Lush henna but had read about it being hard to powder and rinse.


----------



## Aggie

january noir said:


> Happy New Year Aggie! Yeah, I know I shouldn't but I have to. My hairdresser recently lost his mother and is in mourning so he won't be doing hair for a while; maybe another 2-3 weeks. So I will pretend I am transitioning and do my hair as if.
> 
> I pray my hair doesn't act weird and gives me a pass.


Happy New Year to you too JN and good luck with the henna treatment.


----------



## Platinum

for Amazing!


----------



## NappturalWomyn

Yup. Just got on the henna bandwagon. I'm doing it tomorrow. Love it. My hair loves it. With my LIMS regimen and phony pony, I will be at my goal length in no time.


----------



## Amerie123

thanks platinum!!! you are the best!!!
BTW, I am learning a lot!


----------



## cutiebe2

Important Question!!!!

What if your Henna does not have a date on it. Neither my box of Jamilla or my box of Reshma Henna have the date stamped. Should I just use it anyway for now??? I will order some 2008 henna soon. Are there any major side effects of using non-dated henna???

thanks girls!!!


----------



## flowinlocks

cutiebe2 said:


> Important Question!!!!
> 
> What if your Henna does not have a date on it. Neither my box of Jamilla or my box of Reshma Henna have the date stamped. Should I just use it anyway for now??? I will order some 2008 henna soon. Are there any major side effects of using non-dated henna???
> 
> thanks girls!!!


 


I don't know of any side effects except maybe it losing some of it's strength. If you're not sure  how it will react on your hair , why not mix up a tiny batch & try it on hair harvested from your comb? This is what I did when I first tried Henna. HTH


----------



## Makenzie

I love henna, but can never get any shine from it.  Any tips anyone?


----------



## cutiebe2

flowinlocks said:


> I don't know of any side effects except maybe it losing some of it's strength. If you're not sure how how it will react on your hair , why not mix up a tiny batch & try it on hair harvested from your comb? This is what I did when I first tried Henna. HTH



Okay, I mixed some henna (just water and henna) and then put it on the radiator or about two hours. then I dipped the hair from my brush in it and now they are sitting on some plastic.

How will I know if it is good/worked??? How long should I leave it on he harvested hair???


----------



## flowinlocks

cutiebe2 said:


> Okay, I mixed some henna (just water and henna) and then put it on the radiator or about two hours. then I dipped the hair from my brush in it and now they are sitting on some plastic.
> 
> How will I know if it is good/worked??? How long should I leave it on he harvested hair???


 


I would leave it the same amount of time you leave it on your head, a few hours maybe.... Then I would rinse it & dry in a paper towel. Then check for color deposit, strength, to see if the strands are hard & brittle or break easy. When I did this test. My harvested hair came out super strong & the color took beautifully.


----------



## flowinlocks

Pretty Brown Eyes said:


> I love henna, but can never get any shine from it. Any tips anyone?


 

What are you mixing it with?


----------



## Khadija.D.Carryl

cutie2be let us know how it turns out

I would question the recipe too, pretty brown eyes. What was your liquid?


----------



## Platinum

Anyone using Reshma Henna? I used Jamila last time I henna'd but I can't find it in the local Indian stores, just online. I still have one box of Jamila left. I see Reshma in the stores but I haven't heard anything about it.


----------



## flowinlocks

Henna Sooq, I have a question. Whenever I do the 2 step Henna/Indigo process I can never seem to get my hair as black as I would like. I leave the Henna on from anywhere between 2 and 3 hours, then I do the indigo usually about 2 hours. When I'm done I still see a slight red undertone, A few days later when it darkens up a bit more it's still not JET black, maybe I'm just use to the inky look of commercial dye, but I would like it to be richer, any suggestions??


----------



## Aggie

flowinlocks said:


> Henna Sooq, I have a question. Whenever I do the 2 step Henna/Indigo process I can never seem to get my hair as black as I would like. I leave the Henna on from anywhere between 2 and 3 hours, then I do the indigo usually about 2 hours. When I'm done I still see a slight red undertone, A few days later when it darkens up a bit more it's still not JET black, maybe I'm just use to the inky look of commercial dye, but I would like it to be richer, any suggestions??


 
Are you putting any sea salt in the indigo mix? The sea salt helps to darken stubborn or resistent hair strands. Mine is resistent too and when I added the salt, I noticed an amazing difference in how dark my hair got. The amount of salt I used is in my fotki. For more resistent hair strands the more salt is used. I also allow my hair to dry after the henna application and put it directly on fresh, clean, oil-free henna'ed hair.


----------



## msdevo

I plan on doing the henna and indigo tomorrow. This will be the second time doing the jet black and I love it.

I only get my stuff from hennaforhair.com.  I also use the Cassia Obovata. It really helped thicken up my thin strands of hair.  I so can't wait til tomorrow


----------



## flowinlocks

Aggie said:


> Are you putting any sea salt in the indigo mix? The sea salt helps to darken stubborn or resistent hair strands. Mine is resistent too and when I added the salt, I noticed an amazing difference in how dark my hair got. The amount of salt I used is in my fotki. For more resistent hair strands the more salt is used. I also allow my hair to dry after the henna application and put it directly on fresh, clean, oil-free henna'ed hair.


 

Hey thanks Aggie, yeah I did add sea salt, but just a pinch. I don't think I added enough, I'll check out your fotki for measurements, Plus I NEVER let the hair dry after I did the Henna, so I will try this also.


----------



## Khadija.D.Carryl

Platinum, not sure about Reshma but I've heard the ladies talk about it here. I would say buy a box and read the ingredients too. Sometimes they add citric acid to the henna. Which isn't harmful but if you don't want anything that will be drying like citric acid can be, then that should help you decide. Do a hair strand test and see what the results are like.

Jamila would have been safest but I've heard it's sometimes hard to import henna powder into the USA because of the FDA. 

I like Aggie's suggestion, flowinlocks. Aggie have you ever used regular salt or only sea salt? We usually use regular salt but if it can be proven that sea salt is actually better I'd like to add that to our recommendations as well. 
Flowinlocks, I'd also like to ask which henna do you use? Maybe if you switch to a less deep red henna it might give better richer black results. In my experience to go towards brown to black tones with no red hints, we usually recommend the moroccan henna. it seems to blend really well. and this is important for our male clients as they're hair is so short they don't want red tones, they want the browner to dark tones more so.

Aggie you got the indigo perhaps sticking better because indigo is already runny and since you aren't applying onto damp hair, you're saying this is probably better. This is a good idea. We all try different ways that work for us, and that's why I enjoy all of these recipes and methods. Always find something new.

Aggie, could you post here what the quantity of the salt is that you use?


----------



## flowinlocks

Henna Sooq said:


> Platinum, not sure about Reshma but I've heard the ladies talk about it here. I would say buy a box and read the ingredients too. Sometimes they add citric acid to the henna. Which isn't harmful but if you don't want anything that will be drying like citric acid can be, then that should help you decide. Do a hair strand test and see what the results are like.
> 
> Jamila would have been safest but I've heard it's sometimes hard to import henna powder into the USA because of the FDA.
> 
> I like Aggie's suggestion, flowinlocks. Aggie have you ever used regular salt or only sea salt? We usually use regular salt but if it can be proven that sea salt is actually better I'd like to add that to our recommendations as well.
> Flowinlocks, I'd also like to ask *which* *henna* *do* *you* *use*? Maybe if you switch to a less deep red henna it might give better richer black results. In my experience to go towards brown to black tones with no red hints, we usually recommend the moroccan henna. it seems to blend really well. and this is important for our male clients as they're hair is so short they don't want red tones, they want the browner to dark tones more so.
> 
> Aggie you got the indigo perhaps sticking better because indigo is already runny and since you aren't applying onto damp hair, you're saying this is probably better. This is a good idea. We all try different ways that work for us, and that's why I enjoy all of these recipes and methods. Always find something new.
> 
> Aggie, could you post here what the quantity of the salt is that you use?


 


I'm using your Henna & Indigo


----------



## Khadija.D.Carryl

Big Smiles 

I apologize. What I meant was which henna powder are you using? Specifically the country of origin? Moroccan tends to give off the least deep red tone in comparison to the other 3 henna powders we have.


----------



## Aggie

Henna Sooq said:


> Platinum, not sure about Reshma but I've heard the ladies talk about it here. I would say buy a box and read the ingredients too. Sometimes they add citric acid to the henna. Which isn't harmful but if you don't want anything that will be drying like citric acid can be, then that should help you decide. Do a hair strand test and see what the results are like.
> 
> Jamila would have been safest but I've heard it's sometimes hard to import henna powder into the USA because of the FDA.
> 
> *I like Aggie's suggestion, flowinlocks. Aggie have you ever used regular salt or only sea salt? *We usually use regular salt but if it can be proven that sea salt is actually better I'd like to add that to our recommendations as well.
> Flowinlocks, I'd also like to ask which henna do you use? Maybe if you switch to a less deep red henna it might give better richer black results. In my experience to go towards brown to black tones with no red hints, we usually recommend the moroccan henna. it seems to blend really well. and this is important for our male clients as they're hair is so short they don't want red tones, they want the browner to dark tones more so.
> 
> Aggie you got the indigo perhaps sticking better because indigo is already runny and since you aren't applying onto damp hair, you're saying this is probably better. This is a good idea. We all try different ways that work for us, and that's why I enjoy all of these recipes and methods. Always find something new.
> 
> Aggie, could you post here what the quantity of the salt is that you use?


 
*I like Aggie's suggestion, flowinlocks. Aggie have you ever used regular salt or only sea salt? **No I haven't used regular salt before, only the sea salt.*

*Aggie, could you post here what the quantity of the salt is that you use? I use about a half to 3/4 of a  Tablespoon full in 2 boxes (200 grams of indigo).*

*Here's my actual recipe for my indigo mix:*

My Indigo Mixture for After-Henna Treatment 
Jun 6, 2008 I only do a very simple indigo mixture as indigo does not co-operate well with a lot of other powders and conditioners or oils. So here is my simple Indigo recipe:

WHAT YOU WILL NEED:
--200 grams, ie, 2 boxes (about 7oz) of indigo
--Distilled water (hot but not boiling water)
--.5 Tablespoons of sea salt
--plastic wrap
--foil wrap
--newspaper to spread on the floor during application
--Old dark towel for shoulders
--Paper towels to wipe up excess spills/droplets of indigo paste

RECIPE INSTRUCTIONS:

-Mix all the ingredients in a plastic bowl to the consistency of a thick yogurt-like paste. *I make sure my hair is air dried after the henna treatment and free of any shampoo, conditioner and oils. 
*
-I apply the indigo to my henna-ed hair from roots to tips immediately after mixing. The indigo color does not have to release, it must be applied right away because it will lose it's coloring properties if allowed to sit too long. 

-I then wrap my hair air-tight for 1-2 hours with plastic wrap and foil wrap. 

-I then wash out the indigo with lots of water and cheapie conditioner for at least 8-10 times. 

-I end the whole process with deep conditioning for at least 3-4 hours - half of the time with heat and half without. Sometimes I will sleep with my DC on my hair overnight depending on whether or not it's on a weekend and I have the time.

UPDATE:
MY HAIR CAME OUT PRETTY BLACK THIS TIME. I LOVED IT!!!

By the way, thank you Henna Sooq.


----------



## luxe.li.

sareca said:


> Thanks, I'm so happy with it.  Ok, this sounds like a lot of stuff, but it was really very simple once I understood what you were supposed to do.
> 
> I brought my henna from hennaforhair.com. The owner sells body quality henna which can be used safely over other chemicals. I've used commercial dyes and relaxer on my hair so I was worred about interactions between regular henna and my hair.
> 
> I got my recipe from hennaforhair too. They actually have bunch of recipes depending on what color you want (http://www.hennaforhair.com/mixes/index.html).
> I mixed:
> 100g of henna
> enough lemon juice concentrate to make an icing-like paste
> couple tablespoons of tumeric to warm the color
> 1/4 cup of amla powder that i also brought from hennaforhair.
> 2 tablespoons of olive oil to counteract the intensity (and drying) of the lemon concentrate
> Some coffee grounds to darken the color (duh! grounds don't dissolve)
> 20 drops of lemon essential oil (anything will work, but it changed the smell from hay to lemon cake icing, yay) ​
> I left it in the garage overnight (about 17 hours) until the dye released. You can tell if it release by leaving a little piece of paper towel in the container. The paper will be stained orange when the dye is ready for use.
> I applied it like you would a relaxer
> Wrapped my head in plastic wrap and sat under under the bonnet dryer for an hour
> I think I went a bit overboard on the mix. Next time I henna (this weekend), I'm going to use henna, ACV, and strongly brewed coffee and that's it. I might order more amla powder. My hair loves that stuff. But one thing's for sure, I won't be dying my hair with anything else.





I need to try this to get away from these chemical dyes that I know are not healthy on my hair.....or for my body and total health.


----------



## flowinlocks

Henna Sooq said:


> Big Smiles
> 
> I apologize. What I meant was which henna powder are you using? Specifically the *country* *of* *origin*? Moroccan tends to give off the least deep red tone in comparison to the other 3 henna powders we have.


 

I don't know what type, but the country of origin is India....... It's is a foil packaging & it says India fall crop.


----------



## flowinlocks

Thanks Aggie, I never wrapped my hair in foil with the Indigo, I'll try this too  Hey do you guys think adding Indigo powders to my cond. and cowashes might help my hair hold on to the color longer?????


----------



## Khadija.D.Carryl

Aggie, no I should thank you! Thanks for sharing your recipe with us! I wish we could compare regular salt to sea salt. It's possible that sea salt might work better. I'm going to check around on this.

Luxe, I wish you the best of results with herbal treatments!!

Flowinlocks, okay the indian can be a bit deep reddish, that one and yemeni is very red toned. I'd still recommend the moroccan henna. I don't mind sending you a sample of the moroccan, just message me  I mean it won't hurt to give it a shot. This is the only powder I use on my hubby because he really doesn't want red tones to be flarring out.


----------



## Khadija.D.Carryl

I think the conditioner might run down the color of the indigo more so then show deeper black results. Foil wrap!! neat. What about extra heat?


----------



## Aggie

flowinlocks said:


> Thanks Aggie, I never wrapped my hair in foil with the Indigo, I'll try this too  Hey do you guys think adding Indigo powders to my cond. and cowashes might help my hair hold on to the color longer?????


 
You're welcomed flowinlocks. Just a note of caution because I don't want you to waste your indigo - Indigo does not co-operate well with anything other than water and the salt, meaning it will not add any color to your hair if mixed with anything. This info I got from www.hennaforhair.com e-book.


----------



## Aggie

Henna Sooq said:


> Aggie, no I should thank you! Thanks for sharing your recipe with us! I wish we could compare regular salt to sea salt. It's possible that sea salt might work better. I'm going to check around on this.
> 
> Luxe, I wish you the best of results with herbal treatments!!
> 
> Flowinlocks, okay the indian can be a bit deep reddish, that one and yemeni is very red toned. I'd still recommend the moroccan henna. I don't mind sending you a sample of the moroccan, just message me  I mean it won't hurt to give it a shot. This is the only powder I use on my hubby because he really doesn't want red tones to be flarring out.


 
You're welcomed Henna Sooq.


----------



## flowinlocks

Thanks Henna Sooq!!, pming you.


----------



## Aggie

Henna Sooq said:


> I think the conditioner might run down the color of the indigo more so then show deeper black results. *Foil wrap!! neat. What about extra heat?*


 
Yes I do add heat - half the time with heat and half without. Also, I agree with your response on the indigo/conditioner mixture. I really feel that there will not be much if any color deposit left on the hair if the indigo is mixed with conditioner/oils, etc. 

*flowinlocks *- I would recommend that you do a strand test with a little bit of the indigo/conditioner mixture and see if there would be any color deposited before wasting boxes of it and it doesn't work, okay?


----------



## Khadija.D.Carryl

Yes the indigo is really fussy. It more then likely would be a wasted effort. Try these other options first. In my opinion, if it were me, I'd try out the moroccan henna instead of the indian. It's just been my experience.

Night ladies!


----------



## Platinum

Thank you, Henna Sooq. I think I'll just stick with what I'm used to (Jamila). BTW, I used Aggie's method for Henna and Indigo back in November. My hair's still a "natural black". I thought it would have started to fade by now.

ETA: I didn't use foil, I used Saran Wrap.


----------



## flowinlocks

Aggie said:


> Yes I do add heat - half the time with heat and half without. Also, I agree with your response on the indigo/conditioner mixture. I really feel that there will not be much if any color deposit left on the hair if the indigo is mixed with conditioner/oils, etc.
> 
> *flowinlocks *- I would recommend that you do a strand test with a little bit of the indigo/conditioner mixture and see if there would be any color deposited before wasting boxes of it and it doesn't work, okay?


 

Yeah, when I try it I'll let you guys know what happens. I'll only try a little cause lord knows I don't want to be wasting product Maybe I'll try a little heat the next time also........ Oh yeah when I mentioned adding it to my cowashes, I kinda figured it won't be a lot of color deposit, I was thinking maybe it would just help keep an *existing* Henna/Indigo treatment richer?????erplexed


----------



## Aggie

Platinum said:


> Thank you, Henna Sooq. I think I'll just stick with what I'm used to (Jamila). BTW, I used Aggie's method for Henna and Indigo back in November. My hair's still a "natural black". I thought it would have started to fade by now.
> 
> ETA: I didn't use foil, I used Saran Wrap.


 
Good to hear you had great results with it Platinum. Yeah that natural looking black is just breathtakingly gorgeous. I couldn't stop myself  from looking at my hair afterwards, it was so soft and shiny too.


----------



## Eisani

Hennasooq, I'm going to be trying the Yemeni henna I ordered from you some time next week. I used the Jamila back in November and loved it, but I want a more intense red...I'll keep you updated


----------



## flowinlocks

Hey I just had a brain storm, What about trying a Hendigo mix, THEN doing a seperate Indigo treatment alone????


----------



## flowinlocks

Aggie said:


> Good to hear you had great results with it Platinum. Yeah *that* *natural* *looking* *black* *is* *just* *breathtakingly* *gorgeous*. *I* *couldn't* *stop* *myself* *from* *looking* *at* *my* *hair* *afterwards*, it was so soft and shiny too.


 


Platinum said:


> Thank you, Henna Sooq. I think I'll just stick with what I'm used to (Jamila). BTW, I used Aggie's method for Henna and Indigo back in November. *My* *hair's* *still* a "*natural* *black*". I thought it would have started to fade by now.
> 
> ETA: I didn't use foil, I used Saran Wrap.


 


Ok ya'll twisted my arm. I'm off work tomorrow, so I'm off to mix up some Henna


----------



## Platinum

Aggie said:


> Good to hear you had great results with it Platinum. Yeah that natural looking black is just breathtakingly gorgeous. I couldn't stop myself from looking at my hair afterwards, it was so soft and shiny too.


 
I love the results I got from using your Henna Indigo recipes. I'm going to continue using them.


----------



## Aggie

flowinlocks said:


> Hey I just had a brain storm, What about trying a Hendigo mix, THEN doing a seperate Indigo treatment alone????


 
*Sounds like a good plan FL.*



flowinlocks said:


> Ok ya'll twisted my arm. I'm off work tomorrow, so I'm off to mix up some Henna


 
Have fun and good luck with it flowinlocks but don't forget to update us on your results, okay?


----------



## flowinlocks

Aggie said:


> *Sounds like a good plan FL.*
> 
> 
> 
> Have fun and good luck with it flowinlocks but don't forget to update us on your results, okay?


 

Ok I'll keep you posted ,off to stalk your Fotki.........


----------



## flowinlocks

Ok I'm back, Aggie your hair is gorgeous!!!, I noticed you added Bhrami, Bhringraj, Amla,and Fenugeek Tea to your Henna mix, I bet you hair was super soft, I never thought of adding these to my Henna treatments. I don't have Amla oil, do you think the powder would be ok? I would be using the Fenugreek in powder form also.


----------



## discobiscuits

so ThatJerseyGirl gave us a thread with an indian forum.

today i learned about mixing the henna in an iron pot. never read that before. 
thread: http://www.indusladies.com/hair-care-and-hair-styles/8828-best-henna-mix.html
also discussed here: http://forums.longhaircommunity.com/showthread.php?t=6892

do any of you mix in an iron vessel? 


why is the iron so important? 


what reaction does the iron have with the henna?


anyone have an iron kadhayi?


----------



## Aggie

flowinlocks said:


> Ok I'm back, Aggie your hair is gorgeous!!!, I noticed you added Bhrami, Bhringraj, Amla,and Fenugeek Tea to your Henna mix, I bet you hair was super soft, I never thought of adding these to my Henna treatments. I don't have Amla oil, do you think the powder would be ok? I would be using the Fenugreek in powder form also.


 
Yes girl, my hair does come out really really soft and shiny after my henna treatments. Many people add amla powder and I do add a little of it to mine myseld. It acts like a terp, ie, it's citric and helps the henna release color faster so it would be a good addition, maybe about a teaspoon or a tablespoon should suffice. You can use other oils if you have them, like shikakai or brahmi oil. I even put coconut oil in mine - I just like mine to give my hair ultra softness.


----------



## flowinlocks

Aggie do you ever Henna overnight? And if so How do you keep it from being messy on your pillow?


----------



## Aggie

flowinlocks said:


> Aggie do you ever Henna overnight? And if so How do you keep it from being messy on your pillow?


 
Oh no dear, I would never do this. I have DC'ed overnight but never henna'ed my hair that way and don't intend to. I am not a great fan of keeping henna on my hair longer than 3-4 hours - a personal preference. I think I may have left it on for 5 hours at one point, but it's not a habit of mine. I know that many ladies have done it and get great results but I like to play it safe when it comes to my hair. I don't want to try and fix something that's not broken, ya know?


----------



## flowinlocks

Aggie said:


> Oh no dear, I would never do this. I have DC'ed overnight but never henna'ed my hair that way and don't intend to. I am not a great fan of keeping henna on my hair longer than 3-4 hours - a personal preference. I think I may have left it on for 5 hours at one point, but it's not a habit of mine. I know that many ladies have done it and get great results but I like to play it safe when it comes to my hair. I don't want to try and fix something that's not broken, ya know?


 

Lol, I feel you. I'm off to mix up my concoction for tomorrow, goodnight.


----------



## Khadija.D.Carryl

Eisani, I'll look out for your updates. I think you'll really like the yemeni.


----------



## flowinlocks

flowinlocks said:


> Hey I just had a brain storm, What about trying a Hendigo mix, THEN doing a separate Indigo treatment alone????


 

Well in my quest to find out if I could get blacker results from doing a Hendigo treatment then doing a Indigo treatment following, as opposed to doing the traditional Henna/Indigo. The end result was darker doing Hendigo first. I will do it this way from now on. I still have to wait a few days for it to oxidize then it will be even darker, overall I'm pleased with my experiment. Also I have included a link that talks about Indigo & Refreshing it as it fades, it can be retouched a few days later if the desired result is not achieved http://www.hennaforhair.com/gray/graycolors4.html
also when refreshing instead of doing the whole process all over it suggests doing a mix of mostly Indigo & a small amount of Henna. I will try this also and let you know how it works.


----------



## Khadija.D.Carryl

I think you'll def be getting better results flowinlocks. Keep us posted


----------



## shadylane21

I sleep with my henna on I just wrap my hair in saran wrap and top tht with a plastic cap and top that with a scarf. I sleep with it overnight and then wash and D/C sometime the next day. I haven't done a treatment in a minute but I will be doing one tommorow I have my mix setting as we speak. I used henna/cloves/paprika/cayanne pepper/lemon juice/water, tommorow after the color releases I will add alma oil and conditioner and sense I am breastfeeding I have some fenugreek so maybe i'll throw some of that in as well.


----------



## baddison

shadylane21 said:


> I sleep with my henna on I just wrap my hair in saran wrap and top tht with a plastic cap and top that with a scarf. I sleep with it overnight and then wash and D/C sometime the next day. I haven't done a treatment in a minute but I will be doing one tommorow I have my mix setting as we speak. I used henna/cloves/paprika/cayanne pepper/lemon juice/water, tommorow after the color releases I will add alma oil and conditioner and sense I am breastfeeding I have some fenugreek so maybe i'll throw some of that in as well.


 
Since you are sleeping with your henna overnite, does it matter if the the color releases before you apply it.  I would imagine that sometime during the nite the color will release in your head anyway right?

I am considering the overnite method, but I need to know if its absolutely necessary for the color to release first since it will be on my head for at least 12-14 hours.???


----------



## Khadija.D.Carryl

Just to let you all know. I had to have my username changed but it's still me "Henna Sooq" 

Baddison, it is still a good idea for you to let your henna sit for dye release. and this also depends on which henna powder you choose. Some take longer or shorter times then others. Once you let it sit anywhere from 2-12 hours for dye release, then the henna still releases color as well like jamila usually can sit for up to 24 hours (I do body art and mine sits out for 24 hours).

ShadyLane, your daughter is so gorgeous!! That was a 4 and half months old pic of her?! I thought she was a bit older. Must be allof that good milk you give her! I hope she had a good time with that cake.


----------



## Misseyl

shadylane21 said:


> I sleep with my henna on I just wrap my hair in saran wrap and top tht with a plastic cap and top that with a scarf. I sleep with it overnight and then wash and D/C sometime the next day. I haven't done a treatment in a minute but I will be doing one tommorow I have my mix setting as we speak. I used henna/cloves/paprika/cayanne pepper/lemon juice/water, tommorow after the color releases I will add alma oil and conditioner and sense I am breastfeeding I have some fenugreek so maybe i'll throw some of that in as well.


 
Shadylane I slept in my henna and my urine was black for a couple of hours, it went back to its normal color but I was surprised to see black urine.  I'm saying this to say, I don't think you should breast feed on that day after your henna application.. Just my thoughts on the matter.


----------



## flowinlocks

Misseyl said:


> Shadylane I slept in my henna and *my* *urine* *was* *black* *for* *a couple* *of* *hours*, it went back to its normal color but I was surprised to see black urine. I'm saying this to say, I don't think you should breast feed on that day after your henna application.. Just my thoughts on the matter.


 



I remember someone else experiencing this also, this is one of the reasons I was afraid to leave it on overnight.


----------



## Khadija.D.Carryl

I love all of my LHCF members very much, so please if you are not a doctor or midwife please be careful of what you advise to others.

Yes henna and herbs you use would enter into your system. I am not sure why your pee would be black especially since henna is a red toned herb and not black. Maybe there was something else you ate. I know my hubby gets nervous when he eats beets because his urine always shocks him!

I can only speak from experience and say that, I am not a medical expert, I am a breastfeeding mom of 6 babies (of course over the last ten years, not all at once, lol!) and I have been doing natural hair care for over 10 yrs now. If you are a regular berastfeeding mom, then skipping a day wouldn't be an option. I have never had colored pee in all of my henna time, nor has this affected any of my children. Also naturopaths or herbalists, and my own midwives never advised me against using henna on my hair and such. It is a natural product which is supposed to benefit us, and bring us away from harmful chemicals that could get into your babies or pregnant bellies systems. This is another reason to want to use henna and herbs, for your children and their health.
I have always gone into my midwives office with henna designs all over my pregnant belly, and they've adored it!!

Of course this is just my own experience but I'd recommend you ask a professional in case this has brought any concern to your attention.


----------



## Khadija.D.Carryl

This is the honest truth: I sleep with mine overnight too. I'm just too busy otherwise to be doing henna at any other time. 

It might be that everyone is different perhaps...dark pee is scary though. I would have asked a doctor about it.


----------



## Noir

Misseyl said:


> Shadylane I slept in my henna and my urine was black for a couple of hours, it went back to its normal color but I was surprised to see black urine.  I'm saying this to say, I don't think you should breast feed on that day after your henna application.. Just my thoughts on the matter.


Wow that is NOT normal. Did you use pure henna without PPD?

Btw flowinlocks I sleep with henna on my hair with no problems. I just throw on a plastic cap and cover it with a scarf.


----------



## Platinum

Noir said:


> *Wow that is NOT normal. Did you use pure henna without PPD?*
> 
> Btw flowinlocks I sleep with henna on my hair with no problems. I just throw on a plastic cap and cover it with a scarf.


 
I agree. What brand of Henna did you use? Did you use what's called "Black Henna"? That's stuff isn't 100% natural.


----------



## baddison

Khadija.D.Carryl said:


> Just to let you all know. I had to have my username changed but it's still me "Henna Sooq"
> 
> Baddison, it is still a good idea for you to let your henna sit for dye release. and this also depends on which henna powder you choose. Some take longer or shorter times then others. Once you let it sit anywhere from 2-12 hours for dye release, then the henna still releases color as well like jamila usually can sit for up to 24 hours (I do body art and mine sits out for 24 hours).
> 
> ShadyLane, your daughter is so gorgeous!! That was a 4 and half months old pic of her?! I thought she was a bit older. Must be allof that good milk you give her! I hope she had a good time with that cake.


 
THanks Khadja.  I searched your site, but I couldn't find any Moroccan Henna.  Is it out of stock.  I prefer the browner tones instead of the redder tones that Jamila gives.  What other hennas give browner/blacker tones without doing the 2-step henna&indigo treatment??


----------



## MuslimahTresses

Would it be ok to add Kenra MC to my henna mix? If so, how much should I add for 200grams?


----------



## sqzbly1908

MuslimahTresses said:


> Would it be ok to add Kenra MC to my henna mix? If so, how much should I add for 200grams?



I don't see why not - I added both Redken All Soft and Lustrasilk Mango/Shea butter to mine...I used 1/2 cup of each for 100 grams - I would think maybe 1/2 cup to a whole cup of your Kenra (I would hate to see u use that much of your conditioner in the Henna)


----------



## MuslimahTresses

sqzbly1908 said:


> I don't see why not - I added both Redken All Soft and Lustrasilk Mango/Shea butter to mine...I used 1/2 cup of each for 100 grams - I would think maybe 1/2 cup to a whole cup of your Kenra (I would hate to see u use that much of your conditioner in the Henna)


 

Ok, thanks! The last time I used henna i used 200 grams and only about 1tbs of GVP The Conditoner and my hair was really dry so I wanna prevent as much dryness as I can.


----------



## MuslimahTresses

I know some people use oil to combat dryness too. Which oil is the best to use. I used grapeseed and castor oil and it didn't seem to do anything at all. I  mixed them together and used 1/4 cup to 200 grams of henna plus the tbs of conditioner. I just dont wanna give up on henna yet, I only used it once so far. I hope I get better results next time if God wills.


----------



## Aggie

MuslimahTresses said:


> I know some people use oil to combat dryness too. Which oil is the best to use. I used grapeseed and castor oil and it didn't seem to do anything at all. I mixed them together and used 1/4 cup to 200 grams of henna plus the tbs of conditioner. I just dont wanna give up on henna yet, I only used it once so far. I hope I get better results next time if God wills.


 
Try organic coconut oil, brahmi, shikakai, amla or bhringraj oil. I have used all of these oils and they all work great with henna and ayurveda powders.


----------



## shadylane21

Khadija.D.Carryl said:


> I love all of my LHCF members very much, so please if you are not a doctor or midwife please be careful of what you advise to others.
> 
> Yes henna and herbs you use would enter into your system. I am not sure why your pee would be black especially since henna is a red toned herb and not black. Maybe there was something else you ate. I know my hubby gets nervous when he eats beets because his urine always shocks him!
> 
> I can only speak from experience and say that, I am not a medical expert, I am a breastfeeding mom of 6 babies (of course over the last ten years, not all at once, lol!) and I have been doing natural hair care for over 10 yrs now. If you are a regular berastfeeding mom, then skipping a day wouldn't be an option. I have never had colored pee in all of my henna time, nor has this affected any of my children. Also naturopaths or herbalists, and my own midwives never advised me against using henna on my hair and such. It is a natural product which is supposed to benefit us, and bring us away from harmful chemicals that could get into your babies or pregnant bellies systems. This is another reason to want to use henna and herbs, for your children and their health.
> I have always gone into my midwives office with henna designs all over my pregnant belly, and they've adored it!!
> 
> Of course this is just my own experience but I'd recommend you ask a professional in case this has brought any concern to your attention.


 
First off Ty for the baby comment! She stuck her hand in the cake so I was like well I might as well let her taste it, we cleaned it off her hands after the pic and she was mad
2nd off I am a full time breastfeeding mom and Nurse and from my research henna is totally fine while breastfeeding so thank you for explaining that they even do henna on pregnant ladies bellies so thanks for clarifying that.

3rd to the other poster who posted about the dark urine TY for your concern I truly appreciate it but as a nurse I would really get that black urine issue checked out because that is not normal to my knowledge and you may need to use some diffrent henna because I sleep with it all the time and have never had any issues.

4th I always let my mix cure overnight eventhough I will be sleeping with it on my hair.


----------



## Khadija.D.Carryl

Thank you ShadyLane for your feedback on this! I didn't realize you were a nurse. It's good to know. and welcome on your baby's comment. She is a real cutie pie.


----------



## MuslimahTresses

Aggie said:


> Try organic coconut oil, brahmi, shikakai, amla or bhringraj oil. I have used all of these oils and they all work great with henna and ayurveda powders.


 
Thanks Aggie! I think I still have some shikakai oil in my closet.


----------



## MuslimahTresses

Khadija, I ordered from your site yesterday. I can't wait until my get my henna


----------



## Khadija.D.Carryl

Thanks sis!


----------



## baddison

baddison said:


> THanks Khadja. I searched your site, but I couldn't find any Moroccan Henna. Is it out of stock. I prefer the browner tones instead of the redder tones that Jamila gives. What other hennas give browner/blacker tones without doing the 2-step henna&indigo treatment??


 

Still looking ofr Moroccan Henna.  Do you have any in stock, Khadija?


----------



## Misseyl

Noir said:


> Wow that is NOT normal. Did you use pure henna without PPD?
> 
> Btw flowinlocks I sleep with henna on my hair with no problems. I just throw on a plastic cap and cover it with a scarf.


 
I purchased my henna from Mehandi, I'll tell you the brand, I have some in my fridge right now.  Anyway, yes, my urine was black.. I'm planning to henna my hair again in another 6 weeks and I'm going to sleep in it again and see if it happens again.. I was nervous at first but then I thought it's natural so it shouldn't hurt but what do I know.


----------



## shadylane21

Wow! Is this the only henna you have tried? and if not did the other henna's make your urine black as well? How long was urine black? Was your urine actually black or just dark? Sorry so many questions but I just find this unusual.


----------



## hurricane

Okay I did a henna gloss strand test on dry hair and wet hair. Rinsed and did a light conditioner for moisture. My strands where dry and in the light the strands turned reddish-brown.  I left it on the strands for about 2 hours and 30 min. 

Don't know. I read where you can mix organic beet juice for a more redden color. Should I henna or use Adore. Very confused right now. 

If I henna the whole head I need a good moisture mix. Any suggestions?


----------



## sqzbly1908

hurricane said:


> Okay I did a henna gloss strand test on dry hair and wet hair. Rinsed and did a light conditioner for moisture. My strands where dry and in the light the strands turned reddish-brown.  I left it on the strands for about 2 hours and 30 min.
> 
> Don't know. I read where you can mix organic beet juice for a more redden color. Should I henna or use Adore. Very confused right now.
> 
> If I henna the whole head I need a good moisture mix. Any suggestions?



Hi Hurricane!

The Henna is more of a long term color and will not wash out. The longer you leave the henna gloss on the deeper the color. What color Adore do you have?  I had just completed a henna gloss in the pic on my siggy. 

What is your ultimate goal? 

I do both henna gloss and temp/semi permanent color...


----------



## hurricane

sqzbly1908 said:


> Hi Hurricane!
> 
> The Henna is more of a long term color and will not wash out. The longer you leave the henna gloss on the deeper the color. What color Adore do you have? I had just completed a henna gloss in the pic on my siggy.
> 
> What is your ultimate goal?
> 
> I do both henna gloss and temp/semi permanent color...


_____________________________________________________________

I want a red color without the brown. The Adore is crimson. My ultimate goal is thicker strands with a vibrant color, plus strengthening.

Thanks for responding.


----------



## sqzbly1908

hurricane said:


> _____________________________________________________________
> 
> I want a red color without the brown. The Adore is crimson. My ultimate goal is thicker strands with a vibrant color, plus strengthening.
> 
> Thanks for responding.




hmmm...If I were you, I would go with the henna gloss for right now because you definitely get the strengthening, thicker strands and more of a burgundy/mahogany color. Have you been to the hennafor hair.com?  The only thing is that you may have to wait a few weeks (if you decide to still do the rinse) because the henna kinda makes it hard for anything to penetrate..

HTH


----------



## AtlantaJJ

sqzbly1908 said:


> Hi Hurricane!
> 
> The Henna is more of a long term color and will not wash out. The longer you leave the henna gloss on the deeper the color. What color Adore do you have?  I had just completed a henna gloss in the pic on my siggy.
> 
> What is your ultimate goal?
> 
> I do both henna gloss and temp/semi permanent color...


Aaaa HA!!! That's how you got your hair shinning like new money!! :scratchch


----------



## sqzbly1908

LMAO...

AJJ, You must have missed my thread when I did my 1st Henna gloss and I was thanking Lavendar...that is where this pic came from.


----------



## AtlantaJJ

sqzbly1908 said:


> LMAO...
> 
> AJJ, You must have missed my thread when I did my 1st Henna gloss and I was thanking Lavendar...that is where this pic came from.


I did miss it!! 

<runs off to find link>


----------



## sqzbly1908

AtlantaJJ said:


> I did miss it!!
> 
> <runs off to find link>



You are too funny....nothing spectacular because I was(am) still learning how to do the picture posting thingee...got pics saved in the camera...


Here ya go....

http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=300477


----------



## MA2010

Henna gloss has me wanting to break my "no buy" personal challenge. The results are wonderful. I have fine strands that need strength.


I'll keep my eye open.


----------



## MissYocairis

This could, quite possibly, be THE longest thread ever in the history of LHCF.  I henna....I've posted in this thread.  Couldn't tell you where though.  It's an amazing technique.  Just be careful, relaxed, fine-haired girls, that you treat HENNA like a protein.  I was henna'ing and doubling up on protein and my hair became brittle as a result.  These days, I henna and don't do protein and my hair is doing fine.  Remember....the henna makes your hair STRONG.  So, don't sleep on it's benefits....and don't overdo the protein while henna'ing.  OK?  Ok!


----------



## Khadija.D.Carryl

Baddison, sorry I am a bit behind as we put up a new website for a local henna event in march. But yes we have it in stock


----------



## Khadija.D.Carryl

if I ever miss something please email me or PM me. 

It's on the site under henna powder.


----------



## Misseyl

shadylane21 said:


> Wow! Is this the only henna you have tried? and if not did the other henna's make your urine black as well? How long was urine black? Was your urine actually black or just dark? Sorry so many questions but I just find this unusual.


No this is not the only Henna I've tried but I didn't sleep in it before.  And yes, my urine looked black to me.  In another 4/6 weeks I'm going to do the same thing again and see what happens.


----------



## Miss*Tress

hurricane said:


> _____________________________________________________________
> 
> I want a red color without the brown. The Adore is crimson. My ultimate goal is thicker strands with a vibrant color, plus strengthening.
> 
> Thanks for responding.


Hi *Hurricane*. 
Henna won't make your hair a vibrant red unless you bleached it first to lift the dark color. Henna will strengthen your strands though. HTH.


----------



## Mz DEE DEE

I did my first henna gloss today using Lavendar2's technique ( except i used reshna henna) ...im actually sitting under the dryer right now getting ready to go rinse. I heard all the horror stories about hair drying out and breaking and then so many great reviews so i was confused but i finally took a chance today.....wish me luck...gonna go rinse and condition now.


----------



## IndianAngel22

I just did my first henna everyone. Check out the results at my blog!


----------



## Khadija.D.Carryl

It's good to hear that ladies are trying it out for yourself. Always keep in mind, another person's bad experience may not be yours. and everyone's good experience may also not be yours. It's just that we all have different and unique hair textures and some do really well with henna and others don't. 
In my opinion I think ayurvedic herbal hair care is good for EVERYONE, but the thing is to find that right recipe for you!

It can be a henna paste application (with other herbs etc...), it can be a henna gloss, and it can be henna and tea rinses. There is a lot of choice out there. Just try it out and make the best one you can! No one said beauty was going to be easy to achieve. We got to work it!


----------



## Aggie

IndianAngel22 said:


> I just did my first henna everyone. Check out the results at my blog!


Nice blog IndianAngel22 and nice henna job you did. I especially like the info on the snap clips, I'll be looking into getting some of them soon.


----------



## Aggie

I did a henna treatment today as well. It's been a while since I did one and today I used Jamila henna - woo hoo, I really like that one. It actually seemed to make my hair pretty soft surprisingly. I had only bought 2 boxes and used the first one today - it was awesome!

I am under the dryer right now with a rollerset and can't wait to see the results. I'll definately update later - right after my first Macherieamour's saran wrap.

If there are anyone afraid to use henna - don't be! Let me share a henna story with my little sister. She had bleached her year about a year and a half ago and months later decided that she wanted it black again. Well crazy child put a black semi permanent rinse over the bleach mixed with some type of reddish rinse. Well after a few washes, guess what happened? Yup you guessed it - it turned green and I mean visibly green and no matter what she did, she couldn't get the green out.

So I said to her, why don't you let me henna your hair? She was a tiny bit skeptical at first but said yes. I henna'ed her hair and ladies, I cannot even begin to describe the beauty of her hair after that, the green hue to her hair was gone and the shine was INCREDIBLE! She liked it so much, she actually lerned to henna her own hair and is now doing it ever so often - but with my henna - go figure. Her hair had this wondeful brownish, reddish copper color to it - just beautiful!!! Oh and the greenish hue never came back.

It was the best color corrector she's ever used and will continue to use, but next time, maybe she'll have to buy her own.


----------



## IndianAngel22

Aggie said:


> Nice blog IndianAngel22 and nice henna job you did. I especially like the info on the snap clips, I'll be looking into getting some of them soon.



Thanks so much! I'm working on it, I think people can get some good info on my blog. I like to jump on different product trains sometimes and into experimenting so hopefully it will progress along with my hair


----------



## Khadija.D.Carryl

Now Aggie that is an amazing story. I would love to post that one up on my blog!! You know little sisters...they are always trying to get something from us big sisters.  That's a story everyone should hear.


----------



## Elis829

Mz DEE DEE said:


> I did my first henna gloss today using Lavendar2's technique ( except i used reshna henna) ...im actually sitting under the dryer right now getting ready to go rinse. I heard all the horror stories about hair drying out and breaking and then so many great reviews so i was confused but i finally took a chance today.....wish me luck...gonna go rinse and condition now.



I did my first henna gloss today, I also used Lavendar's (she's great!!!) technique.  I used Jamila henna and added some indigo. My hair feels so strong and has a deep brown color.  I will be doing henna treatments from now on.


----------



## Aggie

Khadija.D.Carryl said:


> Now Aggie that is an amazing story. I would love to post that one up on my blog!! You know little sisters...they are always trying to get something from us big sisters.  That's a story everyone should hear.


 
Thank you and go right on ahead and share it Khadija.


----------



## Khadija.D.Carryl

Thank you Aggie! Would you like me to reference to a blog or website you have?


----------



## Aggie

Khadija.D.Carryl said:


> Thank you Aggie! Would you like me to reference to a blog or website you have?


Absolutely, that's fine. My fotki address is right in my siggy and you can use the post I made here as well and link it. The pics below are two of the few I took after my henna treatment today. I am a hendigo kinda gal.


----------



## Khadija.D.Carryl

WOW absolutely gorgeous! What do people say when you tell them just how natural you are (being a hendigo girl)?


----------



## Eisani

Khadija I finally used my Yemen henna last night . Definitely a LOT more red than even Jamila, but I think I prefer Jamila simply because it's easier to rinse out.  Last night, I rinsed for 30 minutes before I even started to cowash. I had to cowash and rinse 8 times, and probably could've done it a few more times but I was just too tired and still had to DC. I'm washing my hair tonight w/poo to make sure ALL of the henna is gone-call me paranoid, but I don't even care lol. Maybe next go round I'll use one box Jamila and one pkg Yemen.


----------



## Khadija.D.Carryl

Eisani, I agree with you. Your comments are right on target. The yemeni is def more red then Jamila in my experience but the jamila is the absolutely BEST henna to wash out because it is the ultimately finest henna powder on the market. The Indian henna is next in line. I think Indian henna should be a bit more popular because of that, as I know the yemeni is a more tough with washing out. It just has a little bit more little tid bits in it, here and there. 

I think mixing one 100 grams of each would be a good balance. Like for my body art henna paste I use 100 grams indian and 100 grams jamila. It works amazing! and the paste is so smooth


----------



## flowinlocks

I haven't tried my Moroccan yet, how is it in terms of rinsing?


----------



## Jenaee

Hi everyone!! I'm doing my 1st henna on friday. I've read through the majority of this thread so I think I'm good on my mixture. I do have a question however.

How much do I use? I have 200 grams of Jamilla and my hair is a lil below SL, not quite yet at APL.


----------



## Khadija.D.Carryl

Moroccan isn't too bad. It washes out pretty good but it's third in line for sift. This is how I rate the most popular henna powders regarding their sift personally from best to least best (but they are ALL better then the store bought henna powders). 

Jamila, Indian, Moroccan, and Yemeni.


----------



## Aggie

Khadija.D.Carryl said:


> WOW absolutely gorgeous! What do people say when you tell them just how natural you are (being a hendigo girl)?


 
Thanks Khadija. They're shocked that some natural powder can get the hair this dark. remember my sister is hooked on them now.


----------



## Aggie

Jenaee said:


> Hi everyone!! I'm doing my 1st henna on friday. I've read through the majority of this thread so I think I'm good on my mixture. I do have a question however.
> 
> How much do I use? I have 200 grams of Jamilla and my hair is a lil below SL, not quite yet at APL.


 
It depends on whether or not you will be mixing it with other powders, oils and/or conditioners. I only use 75-100 grams and the length of my hair is in my siggy.


----------



## Khadija.D.Carryl

I always find that some places do recommend using a lot more powder then we all really need. The biggest thing that varies though is based on hair thickness


----------



## Makenzie

My hair has benefited from Henna, but I don't get the shine Henna is known to give.  My recipe is simple --> Henna, water, conditioner and cloves to bring out the red and mask the smell.  Any tips?


----------



## Jenaee

Aggie said:


> It depends on whether or not you will be mixing it with other powders, oils and/or conditioners. I only use 75-100 grams and the length of my hair is in my siggy.


 

That's what I wanted to know. Thank you!!!


----------



## Khadija.D.Carryl

This isn't the first time you've mentionned the lack of shine right?

Do you let the henna sit out for a bit and then use it? Do you mix with warm water? You should get some of that shine for sure. Do you get shine with anything else you use to compare it to?


----------



## IndianAngel22

I think my Henna may be going wrong  After my weekly protein treatments I've never experienced breakage that I noticed, but after my Henna, my hair was still soft, and still felt soft, but everyday I've been noticeing broken hairs in my sink. Lots of them. I moisturized my ends and sealed with some Vatika coconut oil but I'm getting scared. My hair doesn't look any different but seeing the small broken hairs everyday is making me think somethings wrong even though my hair feels fine  What do I do!

I decided to make a thread http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?p=6889173#post6889173


----------



## Makenzie

Khadija.D.Carryl said:


> This isn't the first time you've mentionned the lack of shine right?
> 
> Do you let the henna sit out for a bit and then use it? Do you mix with warm water? You should get some of that shine for sure. Do you get shine with anything else you use to compare it to?


I let the henna sit out overnight in a bowl with a lid.  I can't remember if I used warm or cold water.  Does that make a difference?

I've asked this before because I got excited to know that this was one of the benefits of henna.  My hair was never really held a shine.  It didn't  matter if it was freshly permed or washed.


----------



## Khadija.D.Carryl

Well warm water does help, but if the issue is that your hair doesn't usually hold a shine, it might just be that. Unless theresome shine sprays that can be left in the hair. I am sure there must be some other product that adds shine with like a fine misting spray. I'm sorry the henna didn't bring it out like you had hoped!


----------



## Makenzie

Khadija.D.Carryl said:


> Well warm water does help, but if the issue is that your hair doesn't usually hold a shine, it might just be that. Unless theresome shine sprays that can be left in the hair. I am sure there must be some other product that adds shine with like a fine misting spray. I'm sorry the henna didn't bring it out like you had hoped!


Thanks for the reply but I'm not giving up hope.  My next henna application I am going to use warm water and see if that helps.


----------



## Khadija.D.Carryl

okay good! Let us know how it turns out and perhaps add a little hair oil too.


----------



## Makenzie

Khadija.D.Carryl said:


> okay good! Let us know how it turns out and perhaps add a little hair oil too.


I was actually thinking of adding the hair oil.  Any suggestions?  My hair loves EVOO.  EVCO is not bad.  I also have some Jamaican Black Castor Oil which is ok.


----------



## Makenzie

I'm going to add Hairveda's CoCasta Shikakai Herbal Hair Oil to my next henna mix and see how that works out.


----------



## Jenaee

I henna'd for the 1st time on friday...I'm soooo in love. My hair was immediately stronger yet soft. And the shine is ridiculous!!!! I also notice may hair responds better to moisturizers. 

Here's the mix I used:

100g Jamilla 
6 oz of greek full fat yogurt
2 tblsp of Alma oil
1 tsp pomegranate juice
a pinch of paprika 

I let it sit for about 6 hours and kept in on for 3. This is now gonna be a staple for me!!!


----------



## **Glamourlicious**

I think I will let my Henna sit overnight or while I am at work next time.  I am excited.  I have only Henna'd once but I am hooked.  My hair already looks thicker!


----------



## gn1g

This thread should be looked IMHO


----------



## GV-NA-GI-TLV-GE-I

1star said:


> so ThatJerseyGirl gave us a thread with an indian forum.
> 
> today i learned about mixing the henna in an iron pot. never read that before.
> thread: http://www.indusladies.com/hair-care-and-hair-styles/8828-best-henna-mix.html
> also discussed here: http://forums.longhaircommunity.com/showthread.php?t=6892
> 
> do any of you mix in an iron vessel?
> 
> 
> why is the iron so important?
> 
> 
> what reaction does the iron have with the henna?
> 
> 
> anyone have an iron kadhayi?


 
I have an iron pot from India that I got at the market.  I do some East Indian cooking.  It reacts with the Amla which is nearly pure vitamin c/ascetic acid??/  Some kind of acid lol.  It turns the powder mix of henna/amla jet black and if mixed with shikakai, it is said to reverse greying, not just covering it.  I've heard success stories but they did say it took months for the hair to start growing in natural color.


----------



## Makenzie

gn1g said:


> This thread should be looked IMHO


You mean 'locked'?  Why?


----------



## Aggie

Pretty Brown Eyes said:


> You mean 'locked'? Why?


 
That's what I'd like to know as wellohwell:.


----------



## Aggie

GV-NA-GI-TLV-GE-I said:


> I have an iron pot from India that I got at the market. I do some East Indian cooking. It reacts with the Amla which is nearly pure vitamin c/ascetic acid??/ Some kind of acid lol. It turns the powder mix of henna/amla jet black and if mixed with shikakai, it is said to reverse greying, not just covering it. I've heard success stories but they did say it took months for the hair to start growing in natural color.


 
Can you post a pic of this pot and a link where I can purchase one pretty please GV? Girl my grays are coming in too fast and if I can reverse it, that would be so so cool. Or is it the pot you're talking about?


----------



## likewtr4chklit

^^^yes why,b/c of the amount of pages?

But I henna'd for the firt time on Friday too ( pics on my page). I got my henna from Hennasooq.com (thumbs up). I mixed mine with amla, acv, rose water, and lavender EO oh and some HRS condish. I let it sit for a day and a half. And kept it in my hair for 4 and a half hours.After deep conditioning and moitsturizing...I will say that I notice a difference in how soft and strong my hair is.


----------



## Khadija.D.Carryl

I am glad to hear everyone is having a henna of a good time 

I agree this thread should be "STICKY"-ied. A good section on ayurvedic hair care is essential. It would make it much easier for people to head to without the big searches.


----------



## Amerie123

I did my first henna and indigo this past saturday, and i was amazed at the results.. Its official a staple until i see other wise. My hair looks good. pics will be in fotki soon, i promise.


----------



## gn1g

Pretty Brown Eyes said:


> You mean 'locked'? Why?


 
Information overload.  Should just be a reference thread.


----------



## Platinum

amazing said:


> I did my first henna and indigo this past saturday, and i was amazed at the results.. Its official a staple until i see other wise. My hair looks good. pics will be in fotki soon, i promise.


 
That's great, Amazing!  I'm happy to hear that it worked out well for you!


----------



## Khadija.D.Carryl

I made a request to the owner asking if we could have a part of the forum titles natural hair care, or ayurveda hair care something like that.

I mean on Facebook there is over 10,000 members alone who are in the natural hair group. We should SO HAVE ONE! But we need MORE people to request it..


----------



## flowinlocks

Khadija.D.Carryl said:


> I made a request to the owner asking if we could have a part of the forum titles natural hair care, or ayurveda hair care something like that.
> 
> I mean on Facebook there is over 10,000 members alone who are in the natural hair group. We should SO HAVE ONE! But we need MORE people to request it..


 

Good Idea


----------



## Khadija.D.Carryl

Absolutely!


So anyone else who wants this please email the forum owner. Her screename is Beverly

Thanks!


----------



## Khadija.D.Carryl

I meant you could PM her


----------



## girlcherokee

i want this too, how do i find her to pm her?  anyone know?  i am still a bit forum challenged.


----------



## girlcherokee

is this her?
http://longhaircareforum.com/member.php?u=2


----------



## Khadija.D.Carryl

Yes that's her! Thanks for posting up the link.

EVERYONE message her please! Spread the word 

She is just one day away from my baby's birth date of June 6th!


----------



## kaykaybobay

just wondering if anyone has  a good mix or an idea on how to get a good purple color henna result


----------



## AtlantaJJ

kaykaybobay said:


> just wondering if anyone has  a good mix or an idea on how to get a good purple color henna result


I just got the wacky idea of adding a squirt of my blackberry colored cellophane into my henna mix :scratchch  just for the extra pigment :scratchch

Any ideas ladies?


----------



## Aggie

AtlantaJJ said:


> I just got the wacky idea of adding a squirt of my blackberry colored cellophane into my henna mix :scratchch just for the extra pigment :scratchch
> 
> Any ideas ladies?


Dang I love this thread. I never thought about that until you mentioned this AJJ. Now my wheels are turning:scratchch. I think I will try that next time I henna and see what happens.


----------



## GV-NA-GI-TLV-GE-I

kaykaybobay said:


> just wondering if anyone has a good mix or an idea on how to get a good purple color henna result


 
A packet of unsweetened KoolAid.  I heard somewhere that people mix it with the Henna.  Sounds right to me because we add things like hisbiscus flower and tumeric etc.  Actually, that's a pretty good idea...to think of the various shades of red one can get with the Kool Aid/Henna.


----------



## Pooks

Hi ladies

I have been reading this post for ever - (still not finished so sorry if this has been covered between pages 102 and here!) 

I have ordered my BAQ Jamila henna and indigo powder and am very eager to jump on the bandwagon, I'm going for as black as my hair will go.  My question is when doing a 2 step application, I need to apply henna, wash/rinse with condish several times, apply indigo, and after rinsing the indigo then do my moisturising DC, right?

TIA


----------



## Ivy Santolina

pookiwah said:


> Hi ladies
> 
> I have been reading this post for ever - (still not finished so sorry if this has been covered between pages 102 and here!)
> 
> I have ordered my BAQ Jamila henna and indigo powder and am very eager to jump on the bandwagon, I'm going for as black as my hair will go.  My question is when doing a 2 step application, I need to apply henna, wash/rinse with condish several times, apply indigo, and after rinsing the indigo then do my moisturising DC, right?
> 
> TIA



You got it!  
I hope it works out for you and you like it.


----------



## Khadija.D.Carryl

I am just not sure how much you want to wash and condition each time like in between, since you are about to do indigo right after that. 

Perhaps do the henna and wash it out, with a conditioner, and then do your indigo right after and then you can treat it with deep conditioning and oiling. Some people also do the conditioning before they do their henna/ayurvedic hair treatment. 

You just have to find the method that makes your hair happy and keeps it well balanced.


----------



## Pooks

Thanks for your help ladies.  I plan on using a modified version of Curly Nikki's recipe - with green tea, honey and some coconut oil.  I just remembered I have some Giovanni Smooth as Silk to use up so I'll probably use that instead of washing to remove the henna after dunking my head in a sink.  I'll DC with my favourite, AO Honeysuckle Rose.

I have almost APL length 4b thick natural hair - can anyone clarify how much henna and indigo I should use, what have your experiences been?


----------



## Aggie

pookiwah said:


> Hi ladies
> 
> I have been reading this post for ever - (still not finished so sorry if this has been covered between pages 102 and here!)
> 
> I have ordered my BAQ Jamila henna and indigo powder and am very eager to jump on the bandwagon, I'm going for as black as my hair will go. My question is when doing a 2 step application, I need to apply henna, wash/rinse with condish several times, apply indigo, and after rinsing the indigo then do my moisturising DC, right?
> 
> TIA


 
I got amazing results doing the two step treatment and I have the entire process in my fotki recipe album. Maybe you could check it out for some more tips I have in there that would give you awesome results if you like. I have pics in there too.


----------



## Pooks

Still doing this  but wanna  for more input from the Henna Supremos!!!


----------



## Khadija.D.Carryl

Pookiwah, don't wait too long 

Aggie are you up to sharing pics and recipe for on my blog? I was doing a trade of 100 grams of any herbal hair product for that with reference to the person's website/blog if they had one.


----------



## Aggie

Khadija.D.Carryl said:


> Pookiwah, don't wait too long
> 
> Aggie are you up to sharing pics and recipe for on my blog? I was doing a trade of 100 grams of any herbal hair product for that with reference to the person's website/blog if they had one.


 
I would love to Khadija. I am travelling right now though and wouldn't have access to my picture album until March 20th unfortunately. Would you be willing to wait until then?


----------



## Serenity_Peace

Aggie said:


> Can you post a pic of this pot and a link where I can purchase one pretty please GV? Girl my grays are coming in too fast and if I can reverse it, that would be so so cool. Or is it the pot you're talking about?



Thanks, Aggie.  I've been looking for a pot as well. I don't think the Indian/Pakistani markets around here have them; or, if they do, I'm not sure what to look for.


----------



## Serenity_Peace

Still trying to get more red or orange in my hair. It's working slowly the more I henna. I usually henna using Jamila. I add orange pekoe, red tea or chamomile tea in my henna and did get some color but only a little bit. More highlights than anything else...

I'll try the Kool-Aid/hibiscus this weekend...


----------



## Khadija.D.Carryl

Serenity Peace, have you tired any other henna powders for more of a deeper red like indian or yemeni? Maybe it might be a bit more intense in the color, as far as my own experience has been

Aggie, you know I will be waiting  Not a problem. be safe in your travels.


----------



## Serenity_Peace

Khadija.D.Carryl said:


> Serenity Peace, have you tired any other henna powders for more of a deeper red like indian or yemeni? Maybe it might be a bit more intense in the color, as far as my own experience has been
> 
> Aggie, you know I will be waiting  Not a problem. be safe in your travels.



So, Yemen might do the trick? I'll try that and order from your site? Which Yemen powder should I purchase?

Thanks in advance!!


----------



## tgrowe

Okay I am convinced that I need to try this. The shine I have seen on some of these ladies' hair after using henna has been unbelievable. Will def check out this thread and live in the fotkis of the Henna pros. Thanks.


----------



## kjeneen

I henna'd this weekend with WONDERFUL results.  I could not believe the softness and shine...it was amazing, to say the least.  Oh, and the color....BEAUTIFUL.  It added soft warm red tones to my bland brown tresses.  It made it look more rich to me.  I definitely plan on doing this as often as possible.  My mix consisted of:

2 tbsp Beauty Herbal Henna Plus (which contains Amla Brahmi, Shikakai, Mahabringraj, Tanin, and Coffee)

1/2 cup of freshly brewed Nettle Leaf Tea

I let it sit for close to 2 hours before applying to release some of the coloring properties.  While it sat, I pre-poo'd for 2 hours and then applied the mix and let it stand for about 45mins (I henna for condition mainly).  Then I rinsed WELL, cowashed 2x and dc'd.

The results were magnificent!


----------



## exubah

I finally did it! I hennaed and I luv it!  I mixed 100g of Jamila henna with lemon herbal tea and let that sit for about 15 hours.  I pre-pooed with Burt's Bee Avocado Butter and then pooed with CD Rosemary Mint with Sea Moss.  I conditioned with Shikai Daily Conditioner w/Alma and then air dried 50% with some coconut oil.  Right before applying the henna I added some of the Shikai conditioner and some coconut oil to the mix to combat any dryness and then applied.  Wrapped hair with saran wrap, covered with plastic cap and then tied with a satin headcloth that has plastic built into it.  Rinsed henna out after 3 hours with more Shikai conditioner with Dabur Alma oil added.  DC'd with CD Tui Smoothie with honey and coconut oil added to it..........whew okay so that was a step by step of my first experience with henna.......my hair is soft, beautifully highlighted and manageable even being almost 9 weeks post.


----------



## sqzbly1908

I haven't henna'ed in a while but I still have some Henna in the freezer from December .. Can I still use it (can't remember the timeline) ...it is more of a Henna Gloss as there are conditioners mixed in...


----------



## kaykaybobay

Just wondering could some coconut creme be added to a henna mix to help cut down on any possible dryness?


----------



## AdeyemiTL

sareca said:


> I just henna'd my hair for the first time and I love it.  Look...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I expected it to darken my hair and turn my grays (what grays!) orange, but I didn't expect it to loosen the texture.
> 
> Does anyone else henna and have you had this experience?
> 
> BTW, both photos are in 4PM sunlight w/ the same products.



I love henna, I make a homemade protein pack every week for my hair and my hair loves it.  Henna is one of the best natural conditioning ingredients you can use.


----------



## lwilliams1922

OK so I spent the last 2 weeks reading all 108 pages of the henna thread on NC.  Then today I saw this one.  

Spiral and curly Nicky's results convinced me that I had to try it.
I did my first henna 3 days ago and I'm hooked.

I think my hair has more red than i expected but it couldn't be that much because DH didn't notice till I told him (a day after).  I took photos and just put them on my fotki.


I'm on a mission now to order a kilo or two, 
and read all the pages of this thread.


----------



## baddison

I did a henna this weekend too ( *sigh*.....again)  I just cant seem to get my mixture to be less gritty and more smooth-ish.  I want my henna to "stick" together a bit more....like a creamier consistency.  I added mostly water, then before I applied I added Tresemms Moisture Vitamin E condish, and 2tblsp coconut oil.  As I was applying, there were still "mud" pieces of henna falling from my head on the floor, shirt, etc.  I sleep overnite with my henna so I don't wait for color release.  It just happens by morning.  Isn't there a way to make the paste a bit more "gummy" so that the application goes on more like a creamy relaxer instead of the dirt/grit feeling??  I hope I explained this correctly.  I want to make monthly henna-ing a part of my permanent regime, but I need to have this thing go on my head and stay there until I cover it down.

Thanks in advance for any/all suggestions, ideas.


----------



## flowinlocks

baddison said:


> I did a henna this weekend too ( *sigh*.....again) I just cant seem to get my mixture to be less gritty and more smooth-ish. I want my henna to "stick" together a bit more....like a creamier consistency. I added mostly water, then before I applied I added Tresemms Moisture Vitamin E condish, and 2tblsp coconut oil. As I was applying, there were still "mud" pieces of henna falling from my head on the floor, shirt, etc. I sleep overnite with my henna so I don't wait for color release. It just happens by morning. Isn't there a way to make the paste a bit more "gummy" so that the application goes on more like a creamy relaxer instead of the dirt/grit feeling?? I hope I explained this correctly. I want to make monthly henna-ing a part of my permanent regime, but I need to have this thing go on my head and stay there until I cover it down.
> 
> Thanks in advance for any/all suggestions, ideas.


 



It sounds like you're not not mixing enough liquid in your formula, Is it creamy in the bowl before you apply it? What type of Henna are you using?


----------



## Aggie

baddison said:


> I did a henna this weekend too ( *sigh*.....again) I just cant seem to get my mixture to be less gritty and more smooth-ish. I want my henna to "stick" together a bit more....like a creamier consistency. I added mostly water, then before I applied I added Tresemms Moisture Vitamin E condish, and 2tblsp coconut oil. As I was applying, there were still "mud" pieces of henna falling from my head on the floor, shirt, etc. I sleep overnite with my henna so I don't wait for color release. It just happens by morning. Isn't there a way to make the paste a bit more "gummy" so that the application goes on more like a creamy relaxer instead of the dirt/grit feeling?? I hope I explained this correctly. I want to make monthly henna-ing a part of my permanent regime, but I need to have this thing go on my head and stay there until I cover it down.
> 
> Thanks in advance for any/all suggestions, ideas.


 
baddison, what I do is pour all my powders in the bowl first. Then I use my fingers to rub and grind the clumped powders until very fine and powdery. I find that when I do this before adding the water and oils, I don't have problems with lumps in my henna or my ayurveda powder glosses. I also add oils last, even after my henna has released color. I would add a little more oil if I were you though. I often use 2 or 4oz of oil, depending on what and how much I'm making.


----------



## Aggie

sqzbly1908 said:


> I haven't henna'ed in a while but I still have some Henna in the freezer from December .. Can I still use it (can't remember the timeline) ...it is more of a Henna Gloss as there are conditioners mixed in...


 
I think the henna glosses last up to 6 months in the freezer so this should be fine sqzbly.


----------



## baddison

flowinlocks said:


> It sounds like you're not not mixing enough liquid in your formula, Is it creamy in the bowl before you apply it? What type of Henna are you using?


 
I am using Colora Henna - Black.  Love the one-step results, just need to get it more creamy rather than sandy.



Aggie said:


> baddison, what I do is pour all my powders in the bowl first. Then I use my fingers to rub and grind the clumped powders until very fine and powdery. I find that when I do this before adding the water and oils, I don't have problems with lumps in my henna or my ayurveda powder glosses. I also add oils last, even after my henna has released color. I would add a little more oil if I were you though. I often use 2 or 4oz of oil, depending on what and how much I'm making.


 
Thanks, aggie...I know you're a guru at this.  I will try this next month.


----------



## flowinlocks

baddison said:


> I am using Colora Henna - Black. Love the one-step results, just need to get it more creamy rather than sandy.
> 
> Oh I never used a one step Black Henna, so I can't speak on the consistency. Just be aware that *PURE Henna is red only. *


----------



## Lucky's Mom

I finally did it!!!

I should have read this whole thread though....LAWD -that is alot to read!!!


Next week's henna should be better!


----------



## ~*Tigget*~

YAY!!!  I ordered henna/indigo, should be here by this weekend.  I can't wait to Hendigo my hair.  Its been a while since I last did it (3 months or so) so I will need read some post to remember all the ingredients.

So EXCITED!!!  I  henna/indigo.


----------



## Aggie

baddison said:


> Thanks, aggie...I know you're a guru at this. I will try this next month.


 
You're welcomed baddison and good luck with it.


----------



## Lucky's Mom

So -  took the Braided hair down.... And this is a - maz - ing. 

I did the whole henna thing wrong - and my hair still came out great.

I am never turning back.


----------



## Aggie

Lucky's Mom said:


> So - took the Braided hair down.... And this is a - maz - ing.
> 
> I did the whole henna thing wrong - and my hair still came out great.
> 
> I am never turning back.


Glaad to hear this LM, I just sent you a pm.


----------



## Makenzie

I'm going to henna on Friday.  Instead of conditioner I am mixing with amla oil, jasmine oil (I need to do something with it) and evco.  Hopefully I can get the shine I'm looking for.  This time I think I'm going to add a little acv in it for a lighter color for whenever the warm weather comes.


----------



## lwilliams1922

does/has any one mixed EVOO or coconut oil into the henna before application?

any info/results?


----------



## GV-NA-GI-TLV-GE-I

Anybody know how to get a red natural henna color over previous natural henna darkened by the use of amla oil?


----------



## Lucky's Mom

I think I will be henna Glossing from now on! Yogurt is a bit drying for me - Like henna... So I will have to add tons of oils and condish.


----------



## Aggie

Lucky's Mom said:


> I think I will be henna Glossing from now on! Yogurt is a bit drying for me - Like henna... *So I will have to add tons of oils and condish*.


 
Yup, that's what I do too.


----------



## Lucky's Mom

Aggie said:


> Yup, that's what I do too.


 

Thanks Aggie. Yea - I realized that the Yogurt -  took me 3 days or more to recover from...
And so with henna - I am not gonna take any chances....

Henna
Any other powders laying around
Hot water
Oil
Condish

Mix - and Put it on!!!!! I should be Good!!! I gotta keep things simple.


----------



## Jetblackhair

^ ^ ^ Keeping it simple works best for me too, Henna, Conditioner & Water...that's it!


----------



## luckiestdestiny

Does henna leave: The color? I don't really want color, but the conditioning and loosening might be good.


----------



## Aggie

luckiestdestiny said:


> Does henna leave: The color? I don't really want color, but the conditioning and loosening might be good.


In that case luckiestdestiny, try Cassia.


----------



## luckiestdestiny

Aggie said:


> In that case luckiestdestiny, try Cassia.


 
Thanks so much,

it can be used the same way? Meaning the same application of honey, etc can be used with cassia?  I was looking at curly nikkies site (the way she applies and I wanted to do it that way) and her hair is sic gorgeous!


----------



## Aggie

luckiestdestiny said:


> Thanks so much,
> 
> it can be used the same way? Meaning the same application of honey, etc can be used with cassia? I was looking at curly nikkies site (the way she applies and I wanted to do it that way) and her hair is sic gorgeous!


 

Oh yes, it is henna but this one doesn't leave any color deposits. Who is curly nikki?


----------



## HoneyDew

Conditioner with my henna does not seem to work for me.

I guess the mixture gets too gritty for me or something. I don't know something just doesn't work withit.


----------



## baddison

I think I'll join with those of you who will be henna-glossing from now on.  My mix will be:

henna
Tresemme Moisture Vitamin E
Honey
Coconut oil
.....hopefully this will give my mix the creamy/pudding consistency I need.  I may add some water....but then again....I may not....

I henna overnite, so I don't need to wait for color release.  And with all the moisturizing ingredients listed, I don't have to worry about any drying.  And I would imagine it should rinse right out the next day.

Will keep you all posted on how it turns out.


----------



## lwilliams1922

I would like to hear how that mix works!

I just did my first henna gloss with my fozen left over henna.

It sure was a lot easier to rinse but my hair is still wet so I dont know how much conditioning or color It will leave.



baddison said:


> I think I'll join with those of you who will be henna-glossing from now on.  My mix will be:
> 
> henna
> Tresemme Moisture Vitamin E
> Honey
> Coconut oil
> .....hopefully this will give my mix the creamy/pudding consistency I need.  I may add some water....but then again....I may not....
> 
> I henna overnite, so I don't need to wait for color release.  And with all the moisturizing ingredients listed, I don't have to worry about any drying.  And I would imagine it should rinse right out the next day.
> 
> Will keep you all posted on how it turns out.


----------



## Mz DEE DEE

Has anyone received a dark brown color  from henna without using the indigo? I know the longer you leave it on the deeper the color but its still red. I heard adding coffee can produce a brown color...anyone try this successfully? any suggestions?


----------



## Khadija.D.Carryl

MZ Dee Dee, the henna alone will always be red toned.

Coffee, and amla powder are good alternatives for toning down that red. But I'd still recommend either katam or indigo to push more towards brown tones.


----------



## Makenzie

I henna'd on Friday.  My hair has thickened up tremendously since I started.  But I can't get the shine.

This batch I used hot distilled water, evco, evoo and brahmi.  My hair looks and feels great.  What I did notice was when I added a little almond glaze for sheen, I didn't need to reapply and its been 3 days.  I'm on my way to shine.


----------



## Khadija.D.Carryl

Right on Pretty Brown eyes. Nice avatar pic too! I like the cover shot. They did a good job.


----------



## Makenzie

Khadija.D.Carryl said:


> Right on Pretty Brown eyes. Nice avatar pic too! I like the cover shot. They did a good job.



Thanks for your help cuz a sister was about to cry reading all these posts where people getting shine and whatnot.


----------



## Aggie

Khadija.D.Carryl said:


> Right on Pretty Brown eyes. Nice avatar pic too! I like the cover shot. They did a good job.


I have not forgotten about you Khadija, I am still travelling and will give you a shout when I return home, okay?


----------



## Khadija.D.Carryl

Oh shoot Aggie! Sorry about that, I forgot too, that you were travelling..

Be safe in your travels.


----------



## luckiestdestiny

Aggie said:


> Oh yes, it is henna but this one doesn't leave any color deposits. Who is curly nikki?


 
I think she's a  member of lhcf but here's her site:
www.curlynikki.com


----------



## KhandiB

I was introduced to Henna by HoneyDew .
I mix it with Yogurt EVOO and a conditioner and leave it on under a cap for approx an hour, cant beat the results!!!

I have been using Cassia, but Im about out of that.


----------



## DaDragonPrincess

I plan on doing a henna treament next week followed by DC , lovelyti2002 has good henna videos on youtube.


----------



## preciousstone

I'm sitting in my henna mix now but have to go to the gym in an hour and a half.  Can I work out with henna in hair?  I plan on doing treadmill for about 40 mins and then weight training for about 30 mins.


----------



## hurricane

How does this mix sound:

Henna
Cinnamon
water
Honey
coconut oil

This is for coloring and conditioning. I better write this down. LOL . Want a red color but not brownish red. A deep burgandy. Maybe I'll add a red wine too.


----------



## qdeez21

I just used henna for the first time last night....I used Mumtaz Al Aroosa. I only allowed the henna to sit for 4 hours so I dont know if the dye had enough time to release. I used distilled water, acv, a little jojoba oil. I only allowed it to marinate on my hair for a little over 2 hours.

Final results: I loooooved it!!! The color turned out a deep wine reddish color but very suttle....only noticeable in direct light. The best part is how conditioned and strong my hair feels now

I highly recommnd it but ladies please do your research on different concoctions that will work on your specific hair type....I think Im a 2c-3a


----------



## prettyFine

I would love to but I'm afraid of the possible tangling. I want to have jet black hair. Doesn't the henna tangle?


----------



## Khadija.D.Carryl

For tangles add a bit of conditioner to your recipe.

I am glad to hear everyone is doing well with their henna.

The recipe sounds good! Let us know how it turns out.

Anyone else had any questions that didn't get answered?


----------



## LadyD

Khadija.D.Carryl said:


> *Anyone else had any questions that didn't get answered?*


 

Yes, me!!

I still have not ordered my Henna and Indigo because I am still struggling with a recipe.  I am trying to get chocolate brown hair but I have no idea of how much to use, should I add Amla or not, one step or two step etc...  I also need to cover grey in the front, not sure if that matters.

There is a ton of information about Henna on this site but for me it has become overwhelming.  Everyone uses a different mix with add ins but I just want the simple version.  My hair is between shoulder and APL.

Does this looks right?
100 grams Henna
200 grams Indigo
??? Amla (don't know how much to use or even if I should)


----------



## preciousstone

i finally henna'd.  I had bought some mumtaz from my local indian store but was discouraged when I read some bad reviews... So I went out to another store and got some dulhan.  

I mixed it up with water, amla oil and vo5 condish all at once and let it sit for about a day.  The morning of, I clarified and air dried.  Then later in the evening I applied it and let sit for about 4 hrs.  I washed out with some vo5 and aussie deep and then sit for about 30 mins with Giovanni 50:50 moisutizing condish.

My hair feels super strong and looks thick.  I had no issues washing out/detangling. In fact, I've been having a bit of shedding and I saw a lot less hairs in the comb this morning.

BUT!!!! I got no noticeable color AT ALL.  There is but a VERY VERY SLIGHT hue of maybe brown or red.. can't tell. But it is ever so slight no one would tell the difference.  I'm 4b relaxed with 1b color hair.  What can I do to get more color?  I'm going for an auburn/burgundy/reddish color.

TIA


----------



## Fleurzty

preciousstone said:


> i finally henna'd.  I had bought some mumtaz from my local indian store but was discouraged when I read some bad reviews... So I went out to another store and got some dulhan.
> 
> I mixed it up with water, amla oil and vo5 condish all at once and let it sit for about a day.  The morning of, I clarified and air dried.  Then later in the evening I applied it and let sit for about 4 hrs.  I washed out with some vo5 and aussie deep and then sit for about 30 mins with Giovanni 50:50 moisutizing condish.
> 
> My hair feels super strong and looks thick.  I had no issues washing out/detangling. In fact, I've been having a bit of shedding and I saw a lot less hairs in the comb this morning.
> 
> BUT!!!! I got no noticeable color AT ALL.  There is but a VERY VERY SLIGHT hue of maybe brown or red.. can't tell. But it is ever so slight no one would tell the difference.  I'm 4b relaxed with 1b color hair.  What can I do to get more color?  I'm going for an auburn/burgundy/reddish color.
> 
> TIA



The color will become more visible over time. I started noticing color changes on my 1b hair after the third use or so. Give it time and enjoy the conditioning for now.


----------



## Jhuidah

I have henna on my hair right now for the first time. I've been waffling for a year or so about doing it, and then I decided to finally take the plunge.  I'm not really interested in the color (that's just a bonus), but I am definitely all for the conditioning benefits.

I'm using Jamila henna (recommended to me by a couple different people) mixed with tea, ACV, honey, and Humectress conditioner. I'm super concerned about the rinse out process, but I hope it won't be too much trouble. The mess factor was less than I thought it would be, but I did get some on my shoulders, neck, and ears. I wiped it off almost right away, but it ends up staining it should fade in a few days, right?

As for the smell, I find that I actually like it. It smells a bit like sauteed spinach.


----------



## Nayna

I don't know if this has been answered so forgive me if it has but how often can I use indigo in my hair, and like not mixed with henna just indigo, cus I used it once, it was black for a few days but I don't really see it now and I like my hair the blackest of black, lol


----------



## flowinlocks

CocoSlim83 said:


> I don't know if this has been answered so forgive me if it has but how often can I use indigo in my hair, and like not mixed with henna just indigo, cus I used it once, it was black for a few days but I don't really see it now and I like my hair the blackest of black, lol


 

I'm the same way, I redid my Indigo a week later to make it darker. Also the next time you Henna, try doing a Henndigo mix instead of just straight Henna, THEN follow up with just Indigo. This proved to yeild darker results for me


----------



## Khadija.D.Carryl

Now that's what I am talking about! Lots of great questions.

Okay so here we go.

LadyD2U: It sound like that is a bit more product then you would need to use. 300 grams of total powder is a lot. I'd recommend a total of 200 grams of powder for you if you have thick hair. So 100 grams of henna and 100 grams of indigo. BUT for chocolate brown hair you might want to use at least 60% indigo and 40% henna. So therefore you would need 140 grams of indigo and 60 grams of henna. If you go half, half, like 100 grams of each and want to add amla powder, then add at least 50 grams of amla powder to your mixture. This will darken up the color more as well. But keep in mind amla powder also adds volume and bounce to your hair (even curl for some), so if you want your hair to be straighter naturally with henna then don't add amla powder. I hope this helps
preciousstone, the fresher the henna powder the better the color. The more the applications of henna, over time, the deeper the color becomes. I recommend indian henna or yemeni henna for best deepest red results. and Jamila is pretty up there too this year, and washed out amazingly!
jhuidah, yes the stain will fade in a few days.
CocoSlim83, flowinlocks is right on key with the advice given. It'll get much darker this way. But sometimes too indigo can be a bit fading for some. Just keep on with the applications and you'll see your hair taking it much better over time and holding on to the color. Add a touch of salt to your indigo as that helps.


----------



## LadyD

Khadija.D.Carryl said:


> LadyD2U: It sound like that is a bit more product then you would need to use. 300 grams of total powder is a lot. I'd recommend a total of 200 grams of powder for you if you have thick hair. So 100 grams of henna and 100 grams of indigo. BUT for chocolate brown hair you might want to use at least 60% indigo and 40% henna. So therefore you would need 140 grams of indigo and 60 grams of henna. If you go half, half, like 100 grams of each and want to add amla powder, then add at least 50 grams of amla powder to your mixture. This will darken up the color more as well. But keep in mind amla powder also adds volume and bounce to your hair (even curl for some), so if you want your hair to be straighter naturally with henna then don't add amla powder. I hope this helps


 
Thanks so much for this information! This helps a lot!


----------



## Khadija.D.Carryl

welcome! anytime


----------



## Jhuidah

Does anyone know the difference between the yellow box Jamila and the green box Jamila? Is it just the sift, and the ease of rinsing one out verses the other? I keep finding the yellow box online for fantastic prices, but I really loved the results I got yesterday/today from the green box.


----------



## Khadija.D.Carryl

Jhuidah, yes it sounds like the yellow box is from an older crop of Jamila, and most likely it is the hair quality UNLESS it is stamped with the date at the bottom of the box saying for example summer crop 2007, 2006 etc...

The green silvery tinted box is most likely body art quality jamila (meaning the quality that most henna artists use and a lot of people like because it's amazing sift that washes out so easily). It should be marked with a crop year underneath such as summer crop 2008. Where did you get the green box of Jamila?

The company started making the green silvery tinted box in the year of 2006 or 2007 I believe and the summer crop 2008 was the same but they added the red writting onto the actual foil packaging inside of the box, that says premium quality jamila henna. 

I have never had the yellow box of Jamila to view it for myself. But in general every year the company that produces Jamila makes both a super sifted henna powder and a hair quality sifted henna powder. The super finely sifted one will have the date on the bottom as summer crop 2008, and the hair quality is not marked. The sift is different for sure.

That is why I always stress that people inquire about the crop year because the better the crop the better the color.  Not all suppliers share this detailed information and just sell you henna for hair, and who knows just how good it is or how fresh. It's already confusing enough having to choose from henna powders from different countries, and then try to figure out each quality of henna for hair. That's a lot.

My best advice is check out crop year and sift quality.


----------



## Jhuidah

Thanks so much for answering my question! You give great advice. 

I ordered from www.mehndiskinart.com. It was the green boxed Jamila, dated on the bottom, but I have forgotten what the date is; I want to say that it expires sometime in 2011. I am really happy with how it rinsed out--very, very easily with just water, then the remainder of the grit came out with cheapie conditioner washing. 

The rinse process was the only reason why I have been waffling on henna for so long, so I believe I will continue to purchase this brand/make of henna. It was almost impossibly easy.


----------



## Khadija.D.Carryl

From what I have seen on that website, it seems to me that they are a truthful, honest henna company. So far what I read about their Jamila henna powder, and how they clearly state the real facts on it, makes me really commend them, and I agree with them! So I would trust what you buy from them, as they clearly don't make it confusing when choosing which Jamila to buy. You get hair quality or the Jamila summer crop 2008, and their prices are pretty good.

I still feel strongly about crop years though because I asked the Jamila company (Abid and Co.) about their hair quality Jamila and they said right now they have only 2008 henna available for that quality. The sift is not the same as the summer crop 2008 stock of course, and it never would be as good as that henna, but it's pretty close. All suppliers have to do is ask what year the henna is coming from, and it can't be that old coming from the Jamila company personally moves so much henna that there isn't any older crops they are selling anyhow. It would be the actual suppliers/importers within North America that might have had the Jamila henna powder in stock for a long time. This I don't recommend.

Rotating a max of two years of crops is good enough. Longer then that, is not something I'd want to buy personally.


----------



## Pooks

I did my first henna and indigo just over a month ago. 

I used 200g BAQ Jamila henna, green tea, honey, a few globs of HSR condish and lavendar oil in my mix.  I applied to my dry hair, and left it on for 45 mins under a heating cap, and another 15 mins without any more heat.  My hair went noticeably red!!   Bit scary for me as I didn't do this for colour change, so I quickly followed up with my indigo treatment. I just mixed 200g indigo with enough water to make it a yoghurty consistency, and a touch of salt (thanks Khadija) left this on my hair for just over an hour.  I did this at about midnight, I was dying for sleep!  I rinsed a few times with condish and then applied HSR and finally went to bed.

Next day hair felt a bit weird to be honest, my curls in the front were looser.  Overall my hair felt much drier in the days following and I experienced some breakage.  I think this was my fault though, I realise now that I needed to cowash every day after to balance out the drying effects of the henna - don't think I put enough oil/condish in my mix. 

I'm not giving up though as I hear your hair improves with each application.  I'm gonna get some pectin for my indigo (application was a bit messy), and try again in a couple of weeks.

Sorry so long.


----------



## baddison

baddison said:


> I think I'll join with those of you who will be henna-glossing from now on. My mix will be:
> 
> henna
> Tresemme Moisture Vitamin E
> Honey
> Coconut oil
> .....hopefully this will give my mix the creamy/pudding consistency I need. I may add some water....but then again....I may not....
> 
> I henna overnite, so I don't need to wait for color release. And with all the moisturizing ingredients listed, I don't have to worry about any drying. And I would imagine it should rinse right out the next day.
> 
> Will keep you all posted on how it turns out.


 


Whooohoooo....I did it!  I have just had the most fabulous henna experience.    I used 60g henna/indigo mix (Colora Henna Black).  Now I didn't measure my ingredients, so I'm estimating here.  I put about 1cup tresemme moisture vitamin E conditioner, about 1/2cup evco, and about 1/4 cup honey.  I mixed until mixture was smooth.  Then I applied to dry hair.  Left in for 5hours while I did my saturday chores.  Before I rinsed out, I sat under heat for about 25 -30minutes.  When I rinsed, I was simply amazed at how easily this mixture rinsed out. I mean it rinsed out like any conditioner would rinse out.  The henna is so finely powdered and sifted, it just felt great!!!  I'm guessing the evco and the tresemme was the reason for the wonderful easy rinse-out.  And I got great color release.  My black is sooo black.  My hair is so strong.

I am officially hooked!!   This is my new monthly coloring staple.  Henna mixed with conditioner, oil and honey.  Nothing else.  This was truly the best experience I have had with henna coloring.


----------



## flowinlocks

baddison said:


> Whooohoooo....I did it! I have just had the most fabulous henna experience.  I used 60g henna/indigo mix (Colora Henna Black). Now I didn't measure my ingredients, so I'm estimating here. I put about 1cup tresemme moisture vitamin E conditioner, about 1/2cup evco, and about 1/4 cup honey. I mixed until mixture was smooth. Then I applied to dry hair. Left in for 5hours while I did my saturday chores. Before I rinsed out, I sat under heat for about 25 -30minutes. When I rinsed, I was simply amazed at how easily this mixture rinsed out. I mean it rinsed out like any conditioner would rinse out. The henna is so finely powdered and sifted, it just felt great!!! I'm guessing the evco and the tresemme was the reason for the wonderful easy rinse-out. And I got great color release. My black is sooo black. My hair is so strong.
> 
> I am officially hooked!!  This is my new monthly coloring staple. Henna mixed with conditioner, oil and honey. Nothing else. This was truly the best experience I have had with henna coloring.


 

Congrats on your experience!!! I guess I'll have to try the honey in my mix the next time, I already do the cond. & oil, No water either hmmm....., gotta try it.


----------



## MonaLisa

_*I didn't henna before.....but I sure will be now going forward... 

Mad I wasn't using this before....I have a hard head... I don't listen sometimes... *_


----------



## january noir

MonaLisa said:


> _*I didn't henna before.....but I sure will be now going forward...
> 
> Mad I wasn't using this before....I have a hard head... I don't listen sometimes... *_



Cuz I'm shocked! 
I thought you had used henna and indigo before?  You better get on board!


----------



## MonaLisa

january noir said:


> Cuz I'm shocked!
> I thought you had used henna and indigo before? You better get on board!


 



_*Did cassia a few times and that was it.  Never henna.  *_

_*There is a difference I realize...*_

_*I'm on board*_


----------



## miss Congeniality

What are you all doing with the extra henna? I mixed too much this weekend and don't want to waste it.


----------



## AngieB

I store it in a sealed ziploc container in the freezer until I am ready to useit again.


----------



## Aggie

miss Congeniality said:


> What are you all doing with the extra henna? I mixed too much this weekend and don't want to waste it.


 
I keep mine in an airtight container right in the fridge if I'll be using it within the next month and it has kept very well.



AngieB said:


> I store it in a sealed ziploc container in the freezer until I am ready to useit again.


 
And this way is best for me when I know I will not be using it soon enough which will definitely be this time. I henna'ed my hair yesterday and have a little leftover for a touch up but I will be getting my hair cornrowed 2 times consecutively for about 5-6 weeks each and so I will have to put my henna in the freezer this time. I am still not sure when I will do the touch up. I'll see how my hair feels between the 2 cornrow installs.


----------



## Aggie

MonaLisa said:


> _*Did cassia a few times and that was it. Never henna. *_
> 
> _*There is a difference I realize...*_
> 
> _*I'm on board*_


 
Welcome to the world of henna'ing MonaLisa.


----------



## Aggie

baddison said:


> Whooohoooo....I did it! I have just had the most fabulous henna experience.  I used 60g henna/indigo mix (Colora Henna Black). Now I didn't measure my ingredients, so I'm estimating here. I put about 1cup tresemme moisture vitamin E conditioner, about 1/2cup evco, and about 1/4 cup honey. I mixed until mixture was smooth. Then I applied to dry hair. Left in for 5hours while I did my saturday chores. Before I rinsed out, I sat under heat for about 25 -30minutes. When I rinsed, I was simply amazed at how easily this mixture rinsed out. I mean it rinsed out like any conditioner would rinse out. The henna is so finely powdered and sifted, it just felt great!!! I'm guessing the evco and the tresemme was the reason for the wonderful easy rinse-out. And I got great color release. My black is sooo black. My hair is so strong.
> 
> I am officially hooked!!  This is my new monthly coloring staple. Henna mixed with conditioner, oil and honey. Nothing else. This was truly the best experience I have had with henna coloring.


 
Wow baddison, good to hear about your great experience honey. Did you pre-oil and scritch your scalp before applying the henna? I do this because I feel it wakes up the follicles to receive the conditioning power of the powders and the henna for faster growth.


----------



## AtlantaJJ

Aggie said:


> Wow baddison, good to hear about your great experience honey. Did you pre-oil and scritch your scalp before applying the henna? I do this because I feel it wakes up the follicles to receive the conditioning power of the powders and thehenna for faster growth.


This is just the tip I needed about the scritching, I did pre-oil with coconut oil before my last henna and girl, my hair was happy


----------



## Rei

Alright I got to page 91 and didn't see this question answered so I'm just going to ask it here in hopes that someone has answered it. I plan on lightening my hair for summer to a light brown/blondish color. I know henna cannot be used to lighten hair, but can i be used over dyed/bleached hair? I would like to add this as a strengthener to my hair, but I was reading how you can inhibit the dye release somewhat. I am also considering cassia, but people have said that the conditioning effects are not as great. Am I stuck with cassia, or can I actually try the henna? I'm scared because it is so permanent! and it seems like you can't do anything to your hair once you've done it, in terms of dyes...


----------



## Aggie

AtlantaJJ said:


> This is just the tip I needed about the scritching, I did pre-oil with coconut oil before my last henna and girl, my hair was happy


 
You're welcomed sweetie. The scritching really makes a big difference for me too.


----------



## Aggie

Rei said:


> Alright I got to page 91 and didn't see this question answered so I'm just going to ask it here in hopes that someone has answered it. I plan on lightening my hair for summer to a light brown/blondish color. I know henna cannot be used to lighten hair, but can i be used over dyed/bleached hair? I would like to add this as a strengthener to my hair, but I was reading how you can inhibit the dye release somewhat. I am also considering cassia, but people have said that the conditioning effects are not as great. Am I stuck with cassia, or can I actually try the henna? I'm scared because it is so permanent! and it seems like you can't do anything to your hair once you've done it, in terms of dyes...


 
Cassia will not add any color to your hair, just conditioning. Henna will add color, strength and conditioning, so yes it is okay to use it over your dyed hair. In fact, it's recommended. My sister used henna over her bleached hair and it made her hair healthier than it's ever been.


----------



## Rei

Aggie said:


> Cassia will not add any color to your hair, just conditioning. Henna will add color, strength and conditioning, so yes it is okay to use it over your dyed hair. In fact, it's recommended. My sister used henna over her bleached hair and it made her hair healthier than it's ever been.



thank you! awesome, that's all I needed to hear. I knew cassia was colorless, but I had heard that it was safer to use in terms of it not being permanent (?), but the whole using it over bleached hair was what I was worried about.


----------



## Aggie

Rei said:


> thank you! awesome, that's all I needed to hear. I knew cassia was colorless, but I had heard that it was safer to use in terms of it not being permanent (?), but the whole using it over bleached hair was what I was worried about.


 
You're welcomed Rei. Let us know how it goes.


----------



## tmrskltn

Hi ladies, im not really new anymore, but don't post alot. My question is...I purchased my henna from mountain rose organics on-line, they r a great company, i bought 1 lb , when i got it it said that the henna and indigo were mixed. It said to  mix the henna and apply to dry/wet clean hair....my question is does the dye release faster w some hennas? was it because the indigo was already mixed in? I don't understand why some hennas have to sit for dye release, but this one does not , can somone help!


----------



## oreoday99

tmrskltn said:


> Hi ladies, im not really new anymore, but don't post alot. My question is...I purchased my henna from mountain rose organics on-line, they r a great company, i bought 1 lb , when i got it it said that the henna and indigo were mixed. It said to mix the henna and apply to dry/wet clean hair....*my question is does the dye release faster w some hennas*? was it because the indigo was already mixed in? I don't understand why some hennas have to sit for dye release, but this one does not , can somone help!


 
Yes I'm very curious about this too. I have Yemeni Henna and I think I may have let it sit too long. The color came out light orange and I do not like it. Note: I tested this on my hand and a puff strands first.


----------



## msdeevee

Sitting with the henna and indigo , alma oil, grapesed oil on my hair now.

What is scritching the scalp?


----------



## MonaLisa

Aggie said:


> Welcome to the world of henna'ing MonaLisa.


----------



## MonaLisa

msdeevee said:


> Sitting with the henna and indigo , alma oil, grapesed oil on my hair now.
> 
> *What is scritching the scalp*?


 

http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=171381


----------



## Aggie

tmrskltn said:


> Hi ladies, im not really new anymore, but don't post alot. My question is...I purchased my henna from mountain rose organics on-line, they r a great company, i bought 1 lb , when i got it it said that the henna and indigo were mixed. It said to mix the henna and apply to dry/wet clean hair....my question is does the dye release faster w some hennas? was it because the indigo was already mixed in? I don't understand why some hennas have to sit for dye release, but this one does not , can somone help!


 
I am not familiar with this henna but I hope Khadija soon comes in to help out with this one. She is the owner of Henna Sooq in canada and may know something about this one, okay?


----------



## jeabai

delete.....


----------



## Eisani

Okay Khadijah, I meant to send this to you but this is how my color turned out after using the Yemen. It's so much brighter than the Jamila, but like I said before, Jamila is sooo much easier to rinse. Do you think I could just re-sift my own Yemen once I get it? I was thinking about this the other day.


----------



## Aggie

jbailey said:


> OK maybe I'm crazy or just have extra energy from the chlorella and being off work but did chlorella make anyone more frisky? My sex drive has kicked in like I cant believe. DH is very happy!


 
Ummoke:, interesting info but this is this isn't the chlorella thread...it's the henna thread dear.


----------



## Khadija.D.Carryl

Aggie love your last post LOL!!

Sorry everyone, been out of the loop some. We had a henna conference this past weekend and it was really hectic. Really fun though. Had a good handful of out of towners!

You know anytime you all come to Toronto you are more then welcome to stop by!

Okay as for the mixed henna with indigo, that is the way commercialized henna usually is. I don't recommend it for the best affect, but since you have it already you can use it for sure. But in the future for best results using the two herbs not mixed together for full strength affects is best.

Different henna powder do have different dye release times;

For hair usage:

Jamila -12 hours
Yemeni, Indian- up to 6 hours but you can get away with 1-2 hours
Moroccan- 1 hour is good enough. It has FAST dye release.

Eisani!!!! WHAT??!! amazing  can you email it to me by [email protected]

Did you guys know there is a discount code thread....?


----------



## Aggie

Khadija.D.Carryl said:


> Aggie love your last post LOL!!
> 
> Sorry everyone, been out of the loop some. We had a henna conference this past weekend and it was really hectic. Really fun though. Had a good handful of out of towners!
> 
> You know anytime you all come to Toronto you are more then welcome to stop by!
> 
> Okay as for the mixed henna with indigo, that is the way commercialized henna usually is. I don't recommend it for the best affect, but since you have it already you can use it for sure. But in the future for best results using the two herbs not mixed together for full strength affects is best.
> 
> Different henna powder do have different dye release times;
> 
> For hair usage:
> 
> Jamila -12 hours
> Yemeni, Indian- up to 6 hours but you can get away with 1-2 hours
> Moroccan- 1 hour is good enough. It has FAST dye release.
> 
> Eisani!!!! WHAT??!! amazing  can you email it to me by [email protected]
> 
> Did you guys know there is a discount code thread....?


 
Good to have you back Khadija.


----------



## Aggie

I had a tiny bit of henna left over in the fridge from Saturday, not enough for a whole head treatment, so I mixed it with a mix of brahmi, amla, kalpi tone, bhringraj and ginger powders and some leftover Miss key 10 in 1 conditioner and put it on brahmi pre-oiled hair. I left it on for 2 hours and cowashed it out with v05 free me freesia. Conditioned for 5 minutes with MT and AO GPB conditioners, now I am deep conditioning with Biolage Conditioning Balm mixed with AO HSR conditioner.


----------



## Khadija.D.Carryl

Aggie, wow, sounds nice.


----------



## Aggie

Khadija.D.Carryl said:


> Aggie, wow, sounds nice.


 
 Khadija, not throwing away anything.


----------



## Khadija.D.Carryl

right on!


----------



## MonaLisa

Aggie said:


> Ummoke:, interesting info but this is this isn't the chlorella thread...it's the henna thread dear.


 
_*I tried to hold it...but...*_

_*bwaaaaaaaaaaah....aa...a.*_


----------



## msa

Aggie said:


> I had a tiny bit of henna left over in the fridge from Saturday, not enough for a whole head treatment, so I mixed it with a mix of brahmi, amla, kalpi tone, bhringraj and ginger powders and some leftover Miss key 10 in 1 conditioner and put it on brahmi pre-oiled hair. I left it on for 2 hours and cowashed it out with v05 free me freesia. Conditioned for 5 minutes with MT and AO GPB conditioners, now I am deep conditioning with Biolage Conditioning Balm mixed with AO HSR conditioner.



Wow. You used 13 different products in one sitting. I see you're really not trying to throw ANYTHING away. Go 'head wit ya bad self!


----------



## Aggie

MonaLisa said:


> _*I tried to hold it...but...*_
> 
> _*bwaaaaaaaaaaah....aa...a.*_


 
Girl Mona, you just keep me laughing all the time.



msa said:


> Wow. You used 13 different products in one sitting. I see you're really not trying to throw ANYTHING away. Go 'head wit ya bad self!


 
You know msa, I do have a lot of products that I am trying to use up and girl you're right, I don't waste anything.


----------



## AtlantaJJ

I need indigo... My grays are a little stubborn to cover and right now they are a sorta bozo the clown orange... I'm on a hide my hair challenge so that's not so bad but...I should start trying indigo.

Does anyone have tips on good gray coverage. it seems to stick pretty well on my course gray hair but I have a lot of fine new grays since using MT, and that hair seems to be harder to grab the color....


----------



## Aggie

AtlantaJJ said:


> I need indigo... My grays are a little stubborn to cover and right now they are a sorta bozo the clown orange... I'm on a hide my hair challenge so that's not so bad but...I should start trying indigo.
> 
> Does anyone have tips on good gray coverage. it seems to stick pretty well on my course gray hair but I have a lot of fine new grays since using MT, and that hair seems to be harder to grab the color....


 
Have you tried putting amla powder in your henna mixes. That helps me a great deal. I am out of indigo too and when I henna'ed the last time, I added extra amla powder to the mix and it cam out nice and toastie brown instead of the loud reddish copper color. I am also using amla more too as a cowash, tea spritzer and as a paste mixed with kalpi tone and brahmi powders. Now I need to order more amla powder as a result.

ETA: While I was straining the tea spritzer, a few drops got onto my white kitchen counter and actually stained it dark brown...amazing. I never thought the powders would leave any stains. Don't worry though, I have a great stain remover that will take that right out, so be careful if you use/mix it around your kitchen/bathroom counters. Another thing, I believe that the amla starts to deposit color on the hair over time with continuous usage.


----------



## Khadija.D.Carryl

amla powder is a good choice to try to tackle gray hairs. Not as strong as indigo but a good choice still.

Aggie I sent you an email, did you get it by any chance?


----------



## Aggie

Khadija.D.Carryl said:


> amla powder is a good choice to try to tackle gray hairs. Not as strong as indigo but a good choice still.
> 
> Aggie I sent you an email, did you get it by any chance?


\

About to check that email account right now. I don't use it often but the attachment feature in my yahoo account at the time I emailed you wasn't working. Will email you back...


----------



## Eisani

Khadija.D.Carryl said:


> Aggie love your last post LOL!!
> 
> Sorry everyone, been out of the loop some. We had a henna conference this past weekend and it was really hectic. Really fun though. Had a good handful of out of towners!
> 
> You know anytime you all come to Toronto you are more then welcome to stop by!
> 
> Okay as for the mixed henna with indigo, that is the way commercialized henna usually is. I don't recommend it for the best affect, but since you have it already you can use it for sure. But in the future for best results using the two herbs not mixed together for full strength affects is best.
> 
> Different henna powder do have different dye release times;
> 
> For hair usage:
> 
> Jamila -12 hours
> Yemeni, Indian- up to 6 hours but you can get away with 1-2 hours
> Moroccan- 1 hour is good enough. It has FAST dye release.
> 
> Eisani!!!! WHAT??!! amazing  can you email it to me by [email protected]
> 
> Did you guys know there is a discount code thread....?


 Just e-mailed you


----------



## Pooks

Hey ladies, updating you on my 2nd henna experience, it was awesome!

I started out with dry hair. I oiled and scritched my scalp with a peppermint/jojoba mix (thanks Aggie and Atlanta JJ!), then generously oiled the length with organic extra virgin coconut oil (EVCO).

My hendingo mix consisted of:
50g BAQ Jamila henna
50g indigo
Organic 'regular' tea
Approx 1 tbsp honey
Approx 1 tbsp EVCO

I mixed the ingredients and begin application immediately using a wide toothed comb and gloves. I wrapped in cling film/saran wrap and put a clear cap on top, wrapped my head with a scarf and then left on for 6 hours (no heat) whilst I went about my business.

To remove the henna from my hair I rinsed under the shower head for a couple of minutes, did a quick wash with Aubrey's Honeysuckle Rose (HSR) Shampoo, and cowash with Giovanni Smooth as Silk. I parted my hair into 4 sections and applied HSR condish generously before detangling with my wide toothed comb and plaiting. I left the HSR in overnight.

The next afternoon I went to the salon for a blowout. The Fantasia heat protectant and EVCO I took with me were the only products added to my hair.

I loved the results! Shiny, dark, stronger hair. No dryness! I think the EVCO and overnight DC made the difference for me this time.

Check out my April 2009 Fotki folder for pics!


----------



## Aggie

pookiwah said:


> Hey ladies, updating you on my 2nd henna experience, it was awesome!
> 
> I started out with dry hair. I oiled and scritched my scalp with a peppermint/jojoba mix *(thanks Aggie and Atlanta JJ!),* then generously oiled the length with organic extra virgin coconut oil (EVCO).
> 
> My hendingo mix consisted of:
> 50g BAQ Jamila henna
> 50g indigo
> Organic 'regular' tea
> Approx 1 tbsp honey
> Approx 1 tbsp EVCO
> 
> I mixed the ingredients and begin application immediately using a wide toothed comb and gloves. I wrapped in cling film/saran wrap and put a clear cap on top, wrapped my head with a scarf and then left on for 6 hours (no heat) whilst I went about my business.
> 
> To remove the henna from my hair I rinsed under the shower head for a couple of minutes, did a quick wash with Aubrey's Honeysuckle Rose (HSR) Shampoo, and cowash with Giovanni Smooth as Silk. I parted my hair into 4 sections and applied HSR condish generously before detangling with my wide toothed comb and plaiting. I left the HSR in overnight.
> 
> The next afternoon I went to the salon for a blowout. The Fantasia heat protectant and EVCO I took with me were the only products added to my hair.
> 
> I loved the results! Shiny, dark, stronger hair. No dryness! I think the EVCO and overnight DC made the difference for me this time.
> 
> Check out my April 2009 Fotki folder for pics!


 
You're welcomed honey.

Ooooh, pookiwah that "honeyed henna" mix sounds yummy. I will be adding honey in my mix for sure, in fact, I think I will be adding honey to quite a bit of my DCs moving forward. I think my thick new growth will thank me for it. I'm so happy you had great results with the hendigo.


----------



## prettyFine

im scurred. some say it makes the hair hard. i wouldn't mind doing the henna for black hair. how do i do it without the hardness and tangling?


----------



## lwilliams1922

prettyFine said:


> im scurred. some say it makes the hair hard. i wouldn't mind doing the henna for black hair. how do i do it without the hardness and tangling?



DC DC DC

Mine was a little dry yesterday and I rememberd I had not done a DC in over  week.


----------



## Aggie

prettyFine said:


> im scurred. some say it makes the hair hard. i wouldn't mind doing the henna for black hair. *how do i do it without the hardness and tangling*?


 


lwilliams1922 said:


> *DC DC DC*
> 
> Mine was a little dry yesterday and I rememberd I had not done a DC in over week.


 

I couldn't agree more about the DCs. In fact, if you can, DCing overnight works wonders at softening my hair after a henna treatment.


----------



## Khadija.D.Carryl

YEs deep conditioning all the way and even add a little hair oil to your henna part of your recipe (not in with the indigo, only the henna part first)


----------



## jeabai

Aggie said:


> I couldn't agree more about the DCs. In fact, if you can, DCing overnight works wonders at softening my hair after a henna treatment.


 

God Bless You Aggie! I hennaed for the first time yesterday using your recipe, dc'd overnight with Stirnillah and used WEN after I washed out my dc! I love my hair today! It's strong and soft and brown and...I cant thank you enough!


----------



## AtlantaJJ

I fogot I have some Stirnillah, I can use that after my henna tonight....I may henna and sleep in the DC over night.... 

I'm just doing henna coconut oil and a table spoon of conditioner if that. I want the henna to sick to my grays, all the extra stuff seems to impede the uptake of the color on my grays.


----------



## AtlantaJJ

Khadija.D.Carryl said:


> YEs deep conditioning all the way and even add a little *hair oil to your henna part *of your recipe (not in with the indigo, only the henna part first)


Hi Khadija,

Can I add the indigo to my henna batch with the oil and the conditioner and put them on my hair together? 

I want to use a small amount of indigo to take some of the brassiness out of the henna on my gray hair, not to make my hair black.  

TIA


----------



## Aggie

jbailey said:


> God Bless You Aggie! I hennaed for the first time yesterday using your recipe, dc'd overnight with Stirnillah and used WEN after I washed out my dc! I love my hair today! It's strong and soft and brown and...I cant thank you enough!


 
Thank you jbailey. I am so happy to hear the recipe and extended deep conditioning has worked for you.

~Hugs~

Aggie


----------



## Khadija.D.Carryl

Sorry for my delay AtlantaJJ, if I don't check the forums out in time, always feel free to email it. Its a bit quicker and I take priority to answer emails first before the forums. and I am sick again! coughing and all! I think I've been working too many hours doing henna..anyhow

Yes AtlantaJJ you can. Just make sure to start the indigo alone seperately from the rest, and then add the indigo after 15-20 mins of rest for dye release, and use right away.

Let me know how it turned out!


----------



## jeabai

Has anyone used Morrocon henna? It says you can mix to get different colors so I'm curious. TIA

http://www.morroccomethod.com/henna.shtml


----------



## Khadija.D.Carryl

100% pure moroccan henna yields only reddish to orangeish tones. It blends well with katam and indigo to make black tones.

They are saying moroccan henna has other colors, then it can be 100% henna. It must be a mixed blend with other herbs, and I wonder from where, as Morocco doesn't market other herbs in their region. The other herbs come from India mostly, and katam from Yemen. I'm kind of curious now.


----------



## baddison

Hey, Khadija....do you know much about the Nupur Henna?  I think its a blend of Henna and Indigo....I was told that its "brown"????

http://www.godrejnupur.com/index.php


----------



## Khadija.D.Carryl

Hi everyone. Hope you are all well.

Baddison, I am not familiar with that brand of henna, and I have never used it or heard of anyone using it. As with any blends of henna and herbs you can try the product out but there are a few factors to consider:

It might not stain as well, because usually indigo does not have the same dye release timing as henna does. Doing them seperately and blending them together gives best results.
It might not be as fresh.
The sift might not be as great and might not wash out well. Jamila is the best henna powder for washing out. Specifically, Jamila 2008. All of those crops are best for washing out, and then their henna for hair by Jamila.

I hope this helps. My last suggestion would be to do a hair strand test if you are going to try it out. Once you use 100% pure herbs though, you might not go back to anything else.


----------



## baddison

Khadija.D.Carryl said:


> Hi everyone. Hope you are all well.
> 
> Baddison, I am not familiar with that brand of henna, and I have never used it or heard of anyone using it. As with any blends of henna and herbs you can try the product out but there are a few factors to consider:
> 
> It might not stain as well, because usually indigo does not have the same dye release timing as henna does. Doing them seperately and blending them together gives best results.
> It might not be as fresh.
> The sift might not be as great and might not wash out well. Jamila is the best henna powder for washing out. Specifically, Jamila 2008. All of those crops are best for washing out, and then their henna for hair by Jamila.
> 
> I hope this helps. My last suggestion would be to do a hair strand test if you are going to try it out. Once you use 100% pure herbs though, you might not go back to anything else.


 

Thanks....we always get such sound advice from you Khadija....thanks again.


----------



## Khadija.D.Carryl

Welcome! I try my best to check into the forums as best as I can. I get so overwhelmed sometimes. I don't get too much help with all that I have to do, not when it comes to online and such. 

Thanks for having me, all of you!!

If there is ever anything, don't hesitate to let me know.


----------



## january noir

jbailey said:


> Has anyone used Morrocon henna? It says you can mix to get different colors so I'm curious. TIA
> 
> http://www.morroccomethod.com/henna.shtml





Khadija.D.Carryl said:


> 100% pure moroccan henna yields only reddish to orangeish tones. It blends well with katam and indigo to make black tones.
> 
> They are saying moroccan henna has other colors, then it can be 100% henna. It must be a mixed blend with other herbs, and I wonder from where, as Morocco doesn't market other herbs in their region. The other herbs come from India mostly, and katam from Yemen. I'm kind of curious now.



I use Moroccan henna because it can be ready to use in just one to two hours.
I use it for step 1 before I indigo.  I get mine from Henna Sooq!


----------



## Aggie

I clarified and conditioned my hair for 15 minutes with MT (for additional strength) and AO HSR, Now I am henna'ing my hair for 2 hours followed with indigo on my hairline mostly for another 2 hours. (I will use some porosity control conditioner on my hair today as well). I will then DC with CON Ultra Nourishing Conditioner mixed with a little AO HSR for 3 hours, possibly overnight.


----------



## Khadija.D.Carryl

That's another reason moroccan henna is good to use: its fast dye release over every other henna powder. It's very quick and known as emergency henna too (especially for henna artists). So makes working with indigo and katam less time consuming.


----------



## SVT

New henna thread http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=335111


----------

